# XBOX 360 Discussion Thread of Kinect shame



## Donkey Show (May 11, 2007)

​
Welcome to the new official discussion thread for the XBOX 360 systems and everything else in-between that's related to them.  Going off the work of slimscane with his other threads (he spiritually owns this thread anyway), we continue the madness here as well.  Again, rules are the same as the other discussion threads pertaining to the other systems such as the Wii and the Triple...

- Do your best to stay on topic (but being off topic here and there is alright)
- Leave system wars out of this.  It's old and annoying.
- Be friendly, no spamming, trolling, etc.  I can *ban*-kai you with a couple clicks of my mouse.

Also, considering the Wii has it's own place for it's tags, this has been long needed...
*
XBOX Live Gamertags:*
Donkey Show - donkey sh0w
SSJZac - SSJZac
Daughterboy - Sasuke Plushie
crazymtf - crazymtf
SSJ3_Goku - Ssj3gokuSan
MS81 - jlemdon
Kami-Sama - Lord Audie
little nin - Tails I Lose
Gengar - DEUCEY2
Jotun - Xapan
Slips – Hisanslips
Potentialflip - Mark02V
Takumi Matsuki - Legendary Heart
R3trograde - revelations1 17
Hell_On_Earth - BeaThemDowN
Vergil - Paraggio
slimscane - Slimscane
Killua - SaiST
piratej62 - piratej62
Kieran - XxKierenxX

I'm too lazy to look up everyone else's on my list right now so if you want to add your name, either PM me or just post on the thread and it will be done... eventually. =P

So anyway, rock out like Peter Moore and begin discussion!


----------



## Memos (May 11, 2007)

This thread has been split because it had over 10k posts. First part can be found .


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 29, 2008)

yeah and the 120 gb also and there are arcade 360's with 265 mb memory card but if you want play original xbox games. You need to buy a 360 with HDD.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 29, 2008)

Hopefully that arcade price drop is true. Suppose to go down to 200, perfect since i have a feeling my one year old 360 will die soon


----------



## watchzero (Aug 29, 2008)

yo guys help my ass here 

my 2 months 360 arcade was fine and i was playing fine on it and suddenly i went for 3 weeks and came back and i turned on my 360 and i put my gears of war disc and it would put for me unplayable 

i tried other cd's they worked perfectly fine but only gears of war ( it has some scratches on but it worked completly fine before ) 

anyone know if my 360 is broken or is it just the cd or can give me a word of advice ?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 29, 2008)

Could anyone else have played on your 360 during your absence?


----------



## watchzero (Aug 29, 2008)

no man no1 probably touched it even .. it's just the gears of war cd is a little scratched but it worked fine for a long time before and now it's just giving my unplayable disc .. am scared it will expand and reach other games i play and give me this error


----------



## Jotun (Aug 29, 2008)

Have you tried multiple times to see if it works? Some games like to play dead. The only real way for ur shit to get messed up is if its moved while there's a game inside.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 29, 2008)

Sometimes using discs that are already scratched will make the scratch even worse, making it unplayable over time.  At least, that happened to my copy of Halo 2.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey crazymtf does Mercs 2 have online multiplayer?  Not coop?

I'm torn between getting mercs 2 or Bad Company tomorrow.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Hey crazymtf does Mercs 2 have online multiplayer?  Not coop?
> 
> I'm torn between getting mercs 2 or Bad Company tomorrow.



Merc 2 only has co-op online. No multiplayer besides that. Then again the story itself is a good 15-20 hours.

Edit - I fucking hate this dicksucker on xboxlive forums. Check this out. 



TWG23. Love how he just assumes shit about me and the best part is he's mad i said Aitd is good. He can't accept another persons opinion.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 30, 2008)

He just had to say something negative to be unique.  Some people are just so insecure that they have to go against the flow to feel good.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 30, 2008)

TWG23 said:
			
		

> Anyways Im just saying you have no clue if there are problems later in the game.  *Dont give people false hope*



Anyone else crack up about that?


----------



## MS81 (Aug 30, 2008)

to the guys thinking about getting a 360, I would say get a core then buy 120GB HDD to save money when the price drop.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 30, 2008)

MS81 said:


> to the guys thinking about getting a 360, I would say get a core then buy 120GB HDD to save money when the price drop.



aggree buy the arcade and then buy 120 gb or 20gb.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 30, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Anyone else crack up about that?



haha yeah. that fool had me laughing for quite awhile 

some people just want attention, one way or another


----------



## K-deps (Aug 30, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Merc 2 only has co-op online. No multiplayer besides that. Then again the story itself is a good 15-20 hours.
> 
> Edit - I fucking hate this dicksucker on xboxlive forums. Check this out.
> 
> ...



That was funny. He seems like a typical hater.I've been watching your reviews for a while and I don't realize how you're a white gangster. He must be attention whore


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> He just had to say something negative to be unique.  Some people are just so insecure that they have to go against the flow to feel good.



Yeah i know, just wanted you all to see idiots exist more then just on gamefaqs 



Vonocourt said:


> Anyone else crack up about that?


quite a few things he said that make me laugh. I would love to meet someone as stupid as him in real life. 




K-deps said:


> That was funny. He seems like a typical hater.I've been watching your reviews for a while and I don't realize how you're a white gangster. He must be attention whore



Basically, this one though has followed me to 5 games now  and thanks for the compliment


----------



## K-deps (Aug 30, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Basically, this one though has followed me to 5 games now  and thanks for the compliment



Also you and AVGN have ABSOLUTELY nothing in common.
I mean nothing.

Don't even think that you 2 are alike. That makes no sense to me


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 30, 2008)

omg waiting for my PE Tales of Vesperia is complete hell. I pre-ordered it on Amazon with 2-Day shipping. Still not here and it's Saturday. Does UPS even come on Saturdays? I keep getting yes and no's.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 30, 2008)

> omg waiting for my PE Tales of Vesperia is complete hell. I pre-ordered it on Amazon with 2-Day shipping. Still not here and it's Saturday. Does UPS even come on Saturdays? I keep getting yes and no's.


I have the exact same issue here. Heh. Had to get it re-ordered, overnight shipping, didn't process until friday, not sure where it is. Probably paid the extra twenty bucks wednesday so I could get it the following tuesday >_<

Pain in the ass.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 30, 2008)

Futurezone still has no Tales of Vesperia


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 30, 2008)

Noooo, Labor Day. I know I have school off but still no ToV that day? Messed up.

If I end up playing IU before ToV... *sigh*


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 30, 2008)

quit complaining, the game hasn't even come out here yet


----------



## Slips (Aug 30, 2008)

Less than a week until I get my hands on IU cant wait

Been reading up a little about it 

It has a day and night cycle every 10 minutes and its another one of those everything you do effects the game world so every game will be different. Yeah heard that one before

Still looking forward to it though


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a question which is a bit random and stupid, but deals with the 360.

I heard from someone that using rechargeable batteries for the 360 controller is bad. Can anyone confirm if this is true?


----------



## little nin (Aug 30, 2008)

^ i doubt it is...i use the quick recharge kit though, my friend uses rechargable's, he's never had any controller problems.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 30, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> omg waiting for my PE Tales of Vesperia is complete hell. I pre-ordered it on Amazon with 2-Day shipping. Still not here and it's Saturday. Does UPS even come on Saturdays? I keep getting yes and no's.



UPS only comes on business days, meaning Mon-Fri...and since Monday is a holiday, you'll be gettin it on Tuesday, sorry


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 30, 2008)

Sasuke1_2 said:


> I have a question which is a bit random and stupid, but deals with the 360.
> 
> I heard from someone that using rechargeable batteries for the 360 controller is bad. Can anyone confirm if this is true?


Sounds like some random bs.  I've actually seen that the 360's rechargeable batteries are the best (longest lasting) of the three consoles out there, so you are doing yourself a disservice if you avoid using them.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 30, 2008)

I decided to rent Ninja Gaiden II to play for now until Tuesday rolls around. I think I'll go ahead and play Infinite Undiscovery before ToV if it ships to my Gamestop this Tuesday.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 30, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I decided to rent Ninja Gaiden II to play for now until Tuesday rolls around. I think I'll go ahead and play Infinite Undiscovery before ToV if it ships to my Gamestop this Tuesday.



NG II is great.
im jus mad i couldnt finish it cuz for some reason (i now kno cuz it was my 360 dying) it would not make it pass the chapter 14 cutscene.

so i turned it in. i really wanted to finish that damn game.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I decided to rent Ninja Gaiden II to play for now until Tuesday rolls around. I think I'll go ahead and play Infinite Undiscovery before ToV if it ships to my Gamestop this Tuesday.



Probably works out better since IU is not nearly as long. 

I'm level 30 with 13 hours in ToV and i hear I'm only 1/4 done. :amazed


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 31, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Sounds like some random bs.  I've actually seen that the 360's rechargeable batteries are the best (longest lasting) of the three consoles out there, so you are doing yourself a disservice if you avoid using them.



I believe you on that. I've only heard good things about them.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 31, 2008)

The only reason that I didn't use the rechargeable batteries was because I didn't have the play-and-charge kit. So it was really annoying having to keep two AA batteries on hand so I could use them when the rechargeable batteries died.  But once I got the play-and-charge kit, things got a lot easier.


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 31, 2008)

Sasuke1_2 said:


> I believe you on that. I've only heard good things about them.



Bad?! Rechargeable batteries?! My friend has used nothing but rechargeable batteries... 4 years and his 360 hasn't even bricked.

If your talking about the rechargeable battery pack that costs like 12 bucks or 20 for the charging kit and battery together. The only bad thing about that is at first yeah it will be 25 play time fully charged but by like a year to two it will start to decline. 

I was able to play for a month without charging it (i only play about 5-8 hours a week cause heh I got a social life lol). I still continued the same pattern but all of a sudden I have to keep charging about every week and a half. Not really a hassle but that is the only bad experience I got from it.

But I would suggest the play and charge kit. My personal opinion


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 31, 2008)

I heard IU was really bad. Should I get it or wait for Last Remnant?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 31, 2008)

IU is Infinite Undiscovery, right?  Isn't that game coming out in September?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah but the reviews said it sucked. I was wondering whether I should get it or not. Just asking for your opinions.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 31, 2008)

I like to wait for reviews from players rather than magazine/online gaming sites writers.  I've found myself disagreeing with a lot of the reviews that they give their games.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah I guess. Too bad none of my friends have 360. Ill just with your guys' opinions then lol. Last Remnant looks better though imo.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 31, 2008)

> IU is Infinite Undiscovery, right?  Isn't that game coming out in September?


September [check], tomorrow [check], whatever.

I haven't really seen that it sucked. I heard that it opens poorly, has some convenience issues, and could have been more filled out, but I'm still getting a lowside 7.5 or so vibe, and that's not too terribly bad for my money. I wouldn't say suck, just... could have been better. 

I'm buying it, anyways. Won't get it until tuesday, though. Unfortunately, that's also the same day that my poor, fucked up vesperia shipment should come in, so I probably won't get to it until next weekend/early the next week - around which time spore should show up, of course, and so on... Busy, busy.

[edit]

Last Remnant doesn't come out until 11/20 anyways though, so unless you've only got 70 bucks once in the next 80+ days, those two purchases shouldn't be so closely related.


----------



## Garlock (Aug 31, 2008)

in after 10000. Also I need to get my hands on Infinite Undiscovery.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2008)

Byakuran said:


> Yeah but the reviews said it sucked. I was wondering whether I should get it or not. Just asking for your opinions.



Lowest review is a 7...that's not "Suck" 

Anything below a 5 is a suck. 

It looks good, not as good as i hoped maybe but I still can't wait to play it.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 31, 2008)

lower then a 7.5 sucks.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2008)

ZachiruHirosaki said:


> lower then a 7.5 sucks.



No retard, it doesn't "Suck". If it sucked instead of saying "Decent" it would say "Suck" 

So once again, for like the 10th time, you look like a ass


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 31, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> No retard, it doesn't "Suck". If it sucked instead of saying "Decent" it would say "Suck"
> 
> So once again, for like the 10th time, you look like a ass



it is an opinion noob.>you look like a ass.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2008)

It's not an opinion when we go by someone elses rating system. I stated that by the rating system that reviewed the game the lowest is 7. 7 on there rating system means = decent/good. 

Maybe on your weird rating system it would mean suck, dunno why, but ok. But on a regular rating system of 1-10, 7 doesn't mean suck. How can it mean suck when you have 6-5-4-3-2-1. So what's 6? Terrible, 5? Can't be played? 4? can't be played even more? And just keep going down the number list adding "more" 

Trust me kid i'm not the one who looks like a dumbass here.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 31, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> It's not an opinion when we go by someone elses rating system. I stated that by the rating system that reviewed the game the lowest is 7. 7 on there rating system means = decent/good.
> 
> Maybe on your weird rating system it would mean suck, dunno why, but ok. But on a regular rating system of 1-10, 7 doesn't mean suck. How can it mean suck when you have 6-5-4-3-2-1. So what's 6? Terrible, 5? Can't be played? 4? can't be played even more? And just keep going down the number list adding "more"
> 
> Trust me kid i'm not the one who looks like a dumbass here.



Fcuk that system of yours i still say everything lower then a 7.5 sucks for me(except as an exception)


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2008)

But you haven't played it, meaning you can't put it on your weird as fuck system of 7 = average when really 5 = average but ok. 

Please list some games that are a 7 in your mind. I would love to see what they are really rated on a system that makes sense. Oh and please put games you actually played and not games you look at a review that gave it a bad score.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 31, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> But you haven't played it, meaning you can't put it on your weird as fuck system of 7 = average when really 5 = average but ok.
> 
> Please list some games that are a 7 in your mind. I would love to see what they are really rated on a system that makes sense. Oh and please put games you actually played and not games you look at a review that gave it a bad score.



Gears of War 
Halo 3
Battlefield Bad Company
Naruto Rise of ninja
Soul Calibur 4
Ninja Gaiden 2
Dead or Alive 4
The Orange Box
Lost Odyssey
Blue Dragon(exception)
Call of Duty 4
Devil May Cry 4
Asassins Creed(exception)

These are not even lower then a 7.5.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 31, 2008)

ZachiruHirosaki, you're a moron.

Below 5 is not worth full retail except for the enthusiast/longtime fan/etc. 6 is decent, but not for everyone/worked out in full. 7 is a worth-while game that's not exceptional or of which the flaws aren't completely over-shadowed by the pro's. 8 is an above average game (though it seems to be the average for most raters) that's worth the purchase. 9 is a highly exceptional game that is worthwhile to most interested in the general genre/setting/etc. 10 is an exemplary game of it's kind.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 31, 2008)

crazymtf, haven't you heard? They dropped off the lower end of the scale...it just goes from 7-10 now.Apparently to many idiots thought a 7 meant it "sucks," and any attempts at correcting them were futile.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2008)

ZachiruHirosaki said:


> Gears of War
> Halo 3
> Battlefield Bad Company
> Naruto Rise of ninja
> ...



I asked for games you believe are lower then 7 on your list, not take reviews from a site and state none are lower then a 7. 

Funny i wouldn't put Naruto higher then a 7. Mostly I give it a 6 thought for it's crappy fighting and boring missions. It had some good points though like it's powerups, cell shaded graphics, and the exploring option. still 6 is a bit above averge and is still playable and can be fun. It just has quite alot of problems. 

I put gears at a 7.5. While tech wise it looks great, works fine *Single player*, and has good co-op it has problems. It's art direction is fucking ugly. Multiplayer online is glitchy, people cheat, and it's downright boring after a short while. Not to mention the story is about 5 hours. Now of course this is all my opinion but even at a 7.5 this game is still considerd good. Not "Bad" 

That's my examples. I can't see how you can say games lower then a 7.5 are bad. There's plenty of good games lower then 7.5 then ign gave or another website. Did you play any game lower then that or are you going off review sites?


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 31, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> ZachiruHirosaki, you're a moron.
> 
> Below 5 is not worth full retail except for the enthusiast/longtime fan/etc. 6 is decent, but not for everyone/worked out in full. 7 is a worth-while game that's not exceptional or of which the flaws aren't completely over-shadowed by the pro's. 8 is an above average game (though it seems to be the average for most raters) that's worth the purchase. 9 is a highly exceptional game that is worthwhile to most interested in the general genre/setting/etc. 10 is an exemplary game of it's kind.



Yeah sooo, i only buy games that aren't lower 7.5.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2008)

ZachiruHirosaki said:


> Yeah sooo, i only buy games that aren't lower 7.5.



That's great. If I was 13 and my mom and dad bought me games i'd probably be a good little sheep and buy games only higher then 7.5. 

But just cause you don't buy a game doesn't mean it isn't good. But whatever it's your lose.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 31, 2008)

ZachiruHirosaki said:


> Yeah sooo, i only buy games that aren't lower 7.5.



Then what about Kingdom Hearts II?

That shit got a 7.2.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 31, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> It's not an opinion when we go by someone elses rating system. I stated that by the rating system that reviewed the game the lowest is 7. 7 on there rating system means = decent/good.
> 
> Maybe on your weird rating system it would mean suck, dunno why, but ok. But on a regular rating system of 1-10, 7 doesn't mean suck. How can it mean suck when you have 6-5-4-3-2-1. So what's 6? Terrible, 5? Can't be played? 4? can't be played even more? And just keep going down the number list adding "more"
> 
> Trust me kid i'm not the one who looks like a dumbass here.


Fuck I can't rep you 


			
				Vonocourt said:
			
		

> crazymtf, haven't you heard? They dropped off the lower end of the scale...it just goes from 7-10 now.Apparently to many idiots thought a 7 meant it "sucks," and any attempts at correcting them were futile.


But I can rep you (;3=

@ZachiruHirosaki
It looks like you need a little lesson in review scores and the videogame industry as a whole.  This doctor prescribes a weekly dose of GFW Radio to remedy your dire situation.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 31, 2008)

Judging from his Rise of a Ninja thread, none of you should be arguing with Zachiru right now. Trust me, you'll only lose brain cells.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 31, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> @ZachiruHirosaki
> It looks like you need a little lesson in review scores and the videogame industry as a whole.  *This doctor prescribes a weekly dose of GFW Radio to remedy your dire situation.*





I love the Brodeopek


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 31, 2008)

ZachiruHirosaki said:


> Yeah sooo, i only buy games that aren't lower 7.5.



You pay attention to review scores?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 31, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I love the Brodeopek


The best podcast on the net ;3


Anthony J. Crowley said:


> You pay attention to review scores?


It's okay.  He just doesn't know better.  We can change that.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 31, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> That's great. If I was 13 and my mom and dad bought me games i'd probably be a good little sheep and buy games only higher then 7.5.
> 
> But just cause you don't buy a game doesn't mean it isn't good. But whatever it's your lose.



I buy them self dude. I personally think that games lower then 7.5 suck, thats why i dont buy them. Except as an exception
Gow 7.5 
And i have the games.

Gears of War:9 
Halo 3:8.5
Battlefield Bad Company:8.0
Naruto Rise of ninja:7.8
Soul Calibur 4:8.9
Ninja Gaiden 2:9.3
Dead or Alive 4:9
The Orange Box:9.5
Lost Odyssey:7.7
Blue Dragon(exception):7.5
Call of Duty 4:9.7
Devil May Cry 4:7.9
Asassins Creed(exception):7.5

@Stumpy i dont need a lesson.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 31, 2008)

ZachiruHirosaki said:


> @Stumpy i dont need a lesson.


/pat

Let it out man.  Let it out.  We're here for you.

Try not to come off as close minded and defensive like you are right now.  Understand that your ways are flawed, but you can change for the better.  Stick around and hopefully someone smart here will rub some knowledge off on ya.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know what the hell I just said.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 31, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> /pat
> 
> Let it out man.  Let it out.  We're here for you.
> 
> ...



Im not defensive dude, i dont need to understand  that my ways are flawed, because they arent. I dont need to change it and dont need to have someone smart here that will rub some knowledge off me.

i dont know what i must let out. There is no reason to be defensive if someone says games lower then 7.5 suck, its his opinion there is no need to try to change his opinion.

You can still say something about it, but i dont care dude. You can even give me a bad rep i dont care. I still say games lower then 7.5 suck.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2008)

ZachiruHirosaki said:


> Im not defensive dude, i dont need to understand  that my ways are flawed, because they arent. I dont need to change it and dont need to have someone smart here that will rub some knowledge off me.
> 
> i dont know what i must let out. There is no reason to be defensive if someone says games lower then 7.5 suck, its his opinion there is no need to try to change his opinion.
> 
> You can still say something about it, but i dont care dude. You can even give me a bad rep i dont care. I still say games lower then 7.5 suck.



So all games lower then 7.5 suck, shouldn't be played or bought or rented at all? Cause when i say a game sucks that's what i mean. 

So what you're saying is Infinite undiscovery is the same as sonic 06? You....i hope i was never as naive as you. :amazed


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 31, 2008)

Halo 3 = 7.8 at best.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2008)

More like....Halo 3 is 12.5 if you have no taste or are under the age of 16 with no expierence with games like Half-life, Opposing Force, Operation Flashpoint or Battlefield 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2008)

TWF said:


> More like....Halo 3 is 12.5 if you have no taste or are under the age of 16 with no expierence with games like Half-life, Opposing Force, Operation Flashpoint or Battlefield 2.



So if i like halo 3 i have no taste?  I played all those games but opposing force. And i like it more then all of those.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2008)

Then I have nothing to say anymore. 

Seriously though, Halo 2 and Halo 3 are bore feasts, and aren't really that creative.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 31, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> So all games lower then 7.5 suck, shouldn't be played or bought or rented at all? Cause when i say a game sucks that's what i mean.
> 
> So what you're saying is Infinite undiscovery is the same as sonic 06? You....i hope i was never as naive as you. :amazed



i think i didnt said ''you shouldnt play, buy it or its like sonic 06'', but a noob like you never understands.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 31, 2008)

I prefer Halo over Call of Duty. Call of Duty got boring to me after a week.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 31, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Halo 3 = 7.8 at best.



Everyone says that nowadays because everyone played it TOO MUCH at a short amount of time.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah, no.

Single-player was shit, MP is fun enough but nothing amazing.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2008)

The  only reasons why I bought Halo 2 and Halo 3 were for the Campaigns.

Which were huge let downs. Hopefully Halo Wars will rectify this.


----------



## Akira (Aug 31, 2008)

Zachiru, can I ask you something?

On a scale of 1-10, is 7 not above average (literally)?

I'll let you off for listening to review scores mainly because thats what a lot of gamers do anyway whether they'd like to admit it or not, but claiming that anything under 7.5 sucks is beyond stupidity.


Also, don't try to play the "it's just my opinion" card when you base that very opinion on what other people think.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 31, 2008)

TWF said:


> The  only reasons why I bought Halo 2 and Halo 3 were for the Campaigns.
> 
> Which were huge let downs. Hopefully Halo Wars will rectify this.



thats a rts right?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 31, 2008)

Strange, I always thought that 5 is average, on a scale of 1-10.  And things below average suck right?  Because I don't think that a score higher than average is classified as 'suck'.

Yeah, Halo Wars is the RTS.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 31, 2008)

ZachiruHirosaki said:


> thats a rts right?



Yeah               .


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 31, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Yeah               .



hmmmm Ensemble Studios i think they can make it, because i really like some of the age of empire series. They have enough experience for that.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 31, 2008)

Ampire?  Is that short for Age of Empires or something else?


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 31, 2008)

yay for the typo spot... here's your cookie.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 31, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Ampire?  Is that short for Age of Empires or something else?



Just typed it wrong srry


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 31, 2008)

TWF said:


> Then I have nothing to say anymore.
> 
> Seriously though, Halo 2 and Halo 3 are bore feasts, and aren't really that creative.





BAD BD said:


> I prefer Halo over Call of Duty. Call of Duty got boring to me after a week.





Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Yeah, no.
> 
> Single-player was shit, MP is fun enough but nothing amazing.





TWF said:


> The  only reasons why I bought Halo 2 and Halo 3 were for the Campaigns.
> 
> Which were huge let downs. Hopefully Halo Wars will rectify this.


Yes these are what we call opinions.  Some people like Halo and some don't.

How many times do we have to go through "I like halo/I don't like Halo" this routine NFGD?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2008)

TWF said:


> Then I have nothing to say anymore.
> 
> Seriously though, Halo 2 and Halo 3 are bore feasts, and aren't really that creative.



Single player = bore. I agree 100% though i found Half life 2 boring too. 

As for multiplayer, this is what counts most in shooters for me. And it's where i had more fun in it then the games you mentioned. That's all  




ZachiruHirosaki said:


> i think i didnt said ''you shouldnt play, buy it or its like sonic 06'', but a noob like you never understands.



What the fuck did you even type here. No it's not that I can't understand you, it's no one can. 

Please Mr. Best writer in his class. Write that shit over again and in English. And don't pull the "Forums means i don't type well" bullshit. It's called practice kid, use it cause you damn sure need it.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 31, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Single player = bore. I agree 100% though i found Half life 2 boring too.
> 
> As for multiplayer, this is what counts most in shooters for me. And it's where i had more fun in it then the games you mentioned. That's all
> 
> ...



 i dont fcuk care about you dude maybe i will write that over again for someone else


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 31, 2008)

ZachiruHirosaki said:


> i dont fcuk care about you dude maybe i will write that over again for someone else



Lawl ^ = Still writing it over. Lmao write it over for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2008)

ZachiruHirosaki said:


> i dont fcuk care about you dude maybe i will write that over again for someone else



Lol would of taken the same amount of time to write it over then you saying you won't write it over. I swear what the fuck are schools doing teaching kids these days.


----------



## Akira (Aug 31, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lol would of taken the same amount of time to write it over then you saying you won't write it over. I swear what the fuck are schools doing teaching kids these days.



That the media is always right


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2008)

I was including the MP from both games when I said they were bore feasts. The action generally gets stale, lag is an always prevailing factor unless your playing a 4 on 4 match and most of the expansion pack maps suck.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 31, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Lawl ^ = Still writing it over. Lmao write it over for me.



Sure:changing it: I think i didn't said that if a game is lower then a 7.5 shouldn't be played or buyed. And i also didnt said that IU is like sonic 06.
A noob like you never understands( i personally loved this part).
If its still bad then i dont know

@Crazymtf do you like this part?>''A noob like you never understands''


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 31, 2008)

Lag?  I've only had lag one time playing Halo 3 and that was because the ethernet cable that I was using was all twisted.  Once I untwisted it, it worked fine.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 31, 2008)

Halo 3's online was shit, the campaign was fun on CO-OP.

COD4's campaign was good and so was the online for a month or so, IMO.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Lag?  I've only had lag one time playing Halo 3 and that was because the ethernet cable that I was using was all twisted.  Once I untwisted it, it worked fine.



It only happens on Halo 3 for me and my friends.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2008)

TWF said:


> I was including the MP from both games when I said they were bore feasts. The action generally gets stale, lag is an always prevailing factor unless your playing a 4 on 4 match and most of the expansion pack maps suck.



Ah guess we just don't agree  I never got lag though. 




ZachiruHirosaki said:


> Sure:changing it: I think i didn't said that if a game is lower then a 7.5 shouldn't be played or buyed. And i also didnt said that IU is like sonic 06.
> A noob like you never understands( i personally loved this part).
> If its still bad then i dont know
> 
> @Crazymtf do you like this part?>''A noob like you never understands''



Oh english...well somewhat. 

I love the "Buyed" part, good made up word. It's bought 

But If i recall anything below 7.5 sucks, right? If that's so aren't they all grouped up in one piled and all labeled suck? So infinite undicovery is the same as sonic 06, they suck. This is of course going by your way of thinking. 

^Did i get that correct or will you make another excuse to cover your ass.


----------



## Akira (Aug 31, 2008)

Also Zachiru, I don't really know where you get off calling Crazy a noob. The guys bought, BOUGHT pretty much every new game out plus does shitloads of his own reviews whereas you sound like you mindlessly follow game reviewers and buy whatever they tell you to.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Also Zachiru, I don't really know where you get off calling Crazy a noob. The guys bought, BOUGHT pretty much every new game out plus does shitloads of his own reviews whereas you sound like you mindlessly follow game reviewers and buy whatever they tell you to.



Thank you my friend  And he is a sheep, best ignore him


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 31, 2008)

Yea I wanted to be nice to him initially, but he's really just shown us that he doesn't give a shit about trying to be a decent gamer.


----------



## Akira (Aug 31, 2008)

^Relax, he'll probably change his ways once his balls have dropped.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 31, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Halo 3's online was shit, the campaign was fun on CO-OP.
> 
> COD4's campaign was good and so was the online for a month or so, IMO.



Oh boy, here we go again, the debate over whether Halo 3 or CoD 4 is better.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 31, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Oh boy, here we go again, the debate over whether Halo 3 or CoD 4 is better.




Neither of them are spectacular, They are labeled as "Just another fps" to me. Go Play Duke Nukem 3d.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Aug 31, 2008)

Getting Force unleashed the day it comes out.

i send my xbox 360 in for repair. i was surprised i got 3 red lights of death, i wasnt even using my xbox 360 that long and it happened when i was trying to watch trailers on a stormy night. i think thats what did it in.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 31, 2008)

CoD4. Because I say so. And we all know my opinion weighs far more heavily than that of you lesser beings.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 31, 2008)

ANTHONY IS THE MEDIA TELL EVERYONE WHAT GAMES TO BUY


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 31, 2008)

I say just play both.  Buy both, rent both, just get both.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2008)

Battlefield 2: Modern Combat was addictive enough for me to justify getting Xbox Live for my 360 for over a year and half.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 31, 2008)

Akuma said:


> ANTHONY IS THE MEDIA TELL EVERYONE WHAT GAMES TO BUY



No no, you're just a tool.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 31, 2008)

Negative-Ion said:


> Getting Force unleashed the day it comes out.
> 
> i send my xbox 360 in for repair. i was surprised i got 3 red lights of death, i wasnt even using my xbox 360 that long and it happened when i was trying to watch trailers on a stormy night. i think thats what did it in.


lol, check the weather before you play/watch something on your console.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Aug 31, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Strange, I always thought that 5 is average, on a scale of 1-10.  And things below average suck right?  Because I don't think that a score higher than average is classified as 'suck'.
> 
> Yeah, Halo Wars is the RTS.


Ya a five is average, but nobody what to spend top dollar for an average game.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2008)

MasterSitsu said:


> Ya a five is average, but nobody what to spend top dollar for an average game.



One game that's average to one isn't average to another.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 31, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> One game that's average to one isn't average to another.



I really liked Megaman Network Transmission. >_>


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 31, 2008)

never understood the rating 1-10. 5 IS SHIT. average is 7. But 7 is supposed to be good.

Its like people never give 1's or 2's. 

If 5 is average Halo 3 shoulda got like  7.5, Bioshock 8.5, GOW 8, and COD4 10

(I hate shooters so i'm no fan of any of them, but halo 3 is overated homey)


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 31, 2008)

Maybe I learned wrong in school, but I was taught that average is the middle.  So 7 is the middle of 10 now?

I think Superman for Xbox got a 1...maybe even lower.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 31, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Maybe I learned wrong in school, but I was taught that average is the middle.  So 7 is the middle of 10 now?



School is exactly where this whole problem started. If you get a 75% on a test, it's a C, which is the middle(average) of the letter grading scale. Some people can't divorce themselves from that train of thought.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 31, 2008)

That's if you go by percentages.  I'm talking about the ratings that go by numbers, not percentages.  

Ratings: 1 2 3 4 *5* 6 7 8 9 10

Grades: A B *C* D F

Both in the middle.

Has this argument really been going on for three pages?


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2008)

Generally, a five out of 10, from most places like IGN/Gamespot/Game Informer/EGM/Game Pro, ect...is sub-par or below average, 6 to 7 would be average, above average.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> never understood the rating 1-10. 5 IS SHIT. average is 7. But 7 is supposed to be good.
> 
> Its like people never give 1's or 2's.
> 
> ...



LOL Em i the only one who finds this funny?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 31, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> LOL Em i the only one who finds this funny?


Nope


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 31, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> That's if you go by percentages.  I'm talking about the ratings that go by numbers, not percentages.



I don't see how that discredits my theory. 75% becomes 7.5.

Also, EGM/1up no longer uses a number scale. They use letter grades, and metacritic records a C- from them as a 42%.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 31, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Also, EGM/1up no longer uses a number scale. They use letter grades, and metacritic records a C- from them as a 42%.



I stated that I wasn't looking at percentages.  Meaning that I don't convert decimals to percentages when I'm looking at the reviews.  



Vonocourt said:


> I don't see how that discredits my theory. 75% becomes 7.5.





forgotten_hero said:


> Ratings: 1 2 3 4 *5* 6 7 8 9 10
> 
> Grades: A B *C* D F



Notice how the *5* and *C* are both in the middle of the range of numbers and letters used?  I think that means average.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 31, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I stated that I wasn't looking at percentages.  Meaning that I don't convert decimals to percentages when I'm looking at the reviews.
> 
> Notice how the *5* and *C* are both in the middle of the range of numbers and letters used?  I think that means average.





I was offering up a possible reason as to why people usually associate the score of 7 with the term average.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 31, 2008)

The difference in the grading system here is that everything below 60 percent ignores grade. Essentially, instead of a scale, it's a pit. You could be close enough to the slope to see the cliff wall, but you're still free-falling.

It's taking the pit into account as a single part of the formation, not a part per equivalent horizontal space in line with the rest of the whole.

That's why 'grading percentages' and normal percentages aren't the same thing, and why you look at percentage based and letter grade based game review scores from different perspectives.

7.5 = C = 5 = Average [if:]

A = 100-090 = 10.0 - 08.0 
B = 089-080 = 07.9 - 06.0 
C = 079-070 = 05.9 - 04.0 
D = 069-060 = 03.9 - 02.0 
F = 059-000 = 01.9 - 00.0

So if it's straight, it has nothing to do with the five step/letter grade system, and the 1-10 scale is directly applicable, but if it's not, the bottom is dropped out, the weight is shifted into a two per ten balance, and it works off of a "whole" scale. Just depends on what the have in mind with the score, and how you look at it.

75% is an average score according to a five scale system [where c = 75% = average], but it's in the middle of the "above average" on a ten step scale. Thus, 75% = 7.5 =/= 75%, depending on the basis for the score.

Our schools teach us that less than most is equivalent to none. We echo that lesson in a lot of places, as it turns out.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 31, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> LOL Em i the only one who finds this funny?



lol was the humor not obvious? i don't like some genres but i can acknowledge a games quality, content, etc. halo apparently had a crapload of content but to a casual player it was all bullshit and the campaign/story seemed like a timewaster with erything geared for the diehards.

anywayz...

the theory behind game ratings isn't it aSTOUNDING 

Well the whole concept of average stems from what the vast majority of some group gets. 

....FUCK i feel stupid. Yall are confusing the median with the mean. So quit talking about 5 being average. Because the average is just that an average of the scores, and in this case the average is around 7 (for games).

The problem with game scales tho is that practically all the numbers below 5 are pointless since rarely a game receives any of them.

So in a sense it be better off rating on a 1-5 scale or letter grades. amirite?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 31, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lowest review is a 7...that's not "Suck"
> 
> Anything below a 5 is a suck.
> 
> It looks good, not as good as i hoped maybe but I still can't wait to play it.



Decent then. Its either IU or Last Remnant for me and I am pushing towards LM right now. The way IGN review described IU made me disinterested..


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 31, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> ....FUCK i feel stupid. Yall are confusing the median with the mean. So quit talking about 5 being average. *Because the average is just that an average of the scores, and in this case the average is around 7 *(for games).





			
				merriam-webster said:
			
		

> Main Entry:
> average
> Function:
> adjective
> ...



We're not talking about the noun form of "average."


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 31, 2008)

> the theory behind game ratings isn't it aSTOUNDING
> 
> Well the whole concept of average stems from what the vast majority of some group gets.
> 
> ....FUCK i feel stupid. Yall are confusing the median with the mean. So quit talking about 5 being average. Because the average is just that an average of the scores, and in this case the average is around 7 (for games).


We're not confusing it; we're using it as a stated quality, rather than a mathematical expression. [We didn't state it, they did]. 

Also, regarding the stated quality, average in this case is an average of the _available_ scores, not the average of _given_ scores.

IE: The score in question is a pre-stated average of possibilities, not an average of actuality. Thus, the entire discussion.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2008)

Byakuran said:


> Decent then. Its either IU or Last Remnant for me and I am pushing towards LM right now. The way IGN review described IU made me disinterested..



LR is 3 months away. It's plenty of time to gather up money. But yes it's is decent, just like LO was considered decent but i loved it.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 31, 2008)

Byakuran said:


> Decent then. Its either IU or Last Remnant for me and I am pushing towards LM right now. The way IGN review described IU made me disinterested..



dude fuck that IGN review. I don't care about the score but their lack of information and the level of pettiness made me wonder if it really was a professional review or jus sum fps nut who was forced to review it.

He didn't even mention the fact that theres different difficulty levels and that more content comes with each. He was making a big issue of the length being around 20-30 hrs....Eternal sonata was 18 hours bro and look its score. The fact that its this long would be alot more sensible if a person knows about the multiple difficulties and additional content. 

Complaining about continuos action during menus and lack of pause...well yea do you want the same old or something different with a challenge?

As crazymft said, LO was great despite its scores. On all fronts it excelled except a stale gameplay mechanic which died off as the difficulty went to zero during the course of the game.

I'm copping IU tuesday or wednesday.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 31, 2008)

Well..problem is..I can only get one lol. Either LM or IU. Still in high school and dont have a job lol. So I can only get a game like once every 3 months or so. (Still gonna get Gears 2 no matter what though XD)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 31, 2008)

Ignore reviews. Even if they're good or bad. Try it and see if you like it or not.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah I guess. As long as a demo comes out or something.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 1, 2008)

Byakuran said:


> Well..problem is..I can only get one lol. Either LM or IU. Still in high school and dont have a job lol. So I can only get a game like once every 3 months or so. (Still gonna get Gears 2 no matter what though XD)



u kids these days my goodness. Theres this thing we used to do called Hustle.

Get the hook up on walmart snack packs or something and start selling it for some change. 

And don't even get me started on sellin cd's and dvd's. I would have made a killing with Dark Knight or Wanted....But that was back then i guess. Kids are on Mp3s now and erybody can get it easy....dang i'm wonderin how i would do things now...i don't care tho i got a real job now lol...tough shit for u buddy.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 1, 2008)

Try to save up some money before GoW 2 comes out.  Then, when it does buy a bunch of copies and go to the nearest junior high or elementary school and sell the copies to kids under 17 who can't buy it on their own (due to the M rating) and whose parents won't buy it for them.  That's what I do, and the money is pretty good.  Then you'll have more than enough money to get the games you want.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Sep 1, 2008)

Or rent it for 2 or 3 weeks and save yourself like 35$?  That's what I do, I'm way too broke these days to buy a game.  High school was much easier, no need to pay rent, books, and food = more money for games.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 1, 2008)

it was a long time since I saw someone get his ass handed to him this badly 
calling crazy a noob  ...TWG23, is that you?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 1, 2008)

Best song for a video game commercial ever: Rye Playland


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol, Wu Fail be frontin'.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 1, 2008)

guys great news, from the makers of *Otogi* comes


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2008)

Byakuran said:


> Well..problem is..I can only get one lol. Either LM or IU. Still in high school and dont have a job lol. So I can only get a game like once every 3 months or so. (Still gonna get Gears 2 no matter what though XD)



Slang candy. Buy some 30 pack at wal-mart or somewhere for 5 dollars and flip them for a dollar a pop. Repeat until you have enough money.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 1, 2008)

MS81 said:


> guys great news, from the makers of *Otogi* comes



fuck yeah! 
I loved otogi


----------



## MS81 (Sep 1, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> fuck yeah!
> I loved otogi



yeah I love Otogi as well, M$ should've put Otogi series on BC.


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2008)

IGN sucks ass at reviewing games, along with its brother sites Gamespot and Gamespy. Who trusts their reviews exactly here, honestly?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 1, 2008)

not many it seems xD

@MS: yeah, good thing I still have my old xbox up and running 
is there any other info on the game? From software also did Tenchu Z, right?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> IGN sucks ass at reviewing games, along with its brother sites Gamespot and Gamespy. Who trusts their reviews exactly here, honestly?



They've never stopped me from trying a game out, but they did help put some games on my radar. I'm only talking about IGN though.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 1, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> not many it seems xD
> 
> @MS: yeah, good thing I still have my old xbox up and running
> is there any other info on the game? From software also did Tenchu Z, right?



I wish I had my old Xbox, yeah they made tenchu but published with another company.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Sep 1, 2008)

Good news for those who are in japan. Xbox 360 becomes 30% cheaper in Japan.
Xbox 360 without hdd:19.800 yen (?125) the aracade is the first console that costs less 20000 yen
Before that the Wii was the cheapest 25000 yen.
The standard xbox 360: first>34.800 to 29.800(?188)
The xbox 360 elite will also be reduced>47.800 to 39.800(?252)

the European prices:
Xbox 360 arcade:?199
Standard Xbox 360:?270
Elite Xbox 360:?370

The American prices of the xbox 360 are also reduced.
the standard 360> first:20gb to 60gb thats good of Microsoft the price of the standard is still the same.


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> They've never stopped me from trying a game out, but they did help put some games on my radar. I'm only talking about IGN though.



With the other two, half the time the publishers are shoveling money into their pockets to get good reviews or "editors choice" awards.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 1, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Lol, Wu Fail be frontin'.



Where'd that come from. I'm not fronting about anything but whatchu talkin bout Crowley?

And i agree TWF, I don't ever go to gamespot anymore. They've been put on blast enough; everyone knows how they do business.

IGN has too many crappy reviewers. I think the only reviews i trust are from crazymft lol. Whity bitch.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> Where'd that come from. I'm not fronting about anything but whatchu talkin bout Crowley?
> 
> And i agree TWF, I don't ever go to gamespot anymore. They've been put on blast enough; everyone knows how they do business.
> 
> IGN has too many crappy reviewers.* I think the only reviews i trust are from crazymft* lol. Whity bitch.



Awwz 

Video review on tales of vesperia 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4dVct352hU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 1, 2008)

Has that guy from the Xboxlive forums started complaining about this review yet?


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 1, 2008)

was waiting on that tales of vesperia review. preciate it dude.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 1, 2008)

Imma getting it. whenever it comes to europe that is


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Has that guy from the Xboxlive forums started complaining about this review yet?



Not even going to post it on there. I like to help as many people as possible, but not to get harassed by some lonely man who has it out for me 

Will put my star wars one though. hopefully it's as good as the demo is.


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

hello, i r an outsider

quick q,

360 price drop

yes? and when?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 1, 2008)

E said:


> hello, i r an outsider
> 
> quick q,
> 
> ...


Yes and we don't know.  Soonish?


----------



## Akuma (Sep 1, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Not even going to post it on there. I like to help as many people as possible, but not to get harassed by some lonely man who has it out for me
> 
> Will put my star wars one though. hopefully it's as good as the demo is.



I still have to dl the demo, Im getting the game no matter what anyways. I just hope it is as good as my expectations.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 1, 2008)

xbox support is retarded...i called them to request the coffin for my console.....and all i get is the guy to tell me to check my power supply.....WTF?!?!?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 1, 2008)

gamertag: l SHION l

Games: Halo 3, Fight Night R3, GH III.

Getting: CoD4, Fable 2, SF 4


----------



## Akuma (Sep 1, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> xbox support is retarded...i called them to request the coffin for my console.....and all i get is the guy to tell me to check my power supply.....WTF?!?!?



He asks you if you have done everything to your power to get it working (including checking the power supply) Just say yes. Tell him that you have done everything possible to get it working (troubleshooting etc.).


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 1, 2008)

my power supply is working....i, _did out of curiosity_, did notice however that i dont think the fans in the power supply itself are working anymore..or am i just crazy and there werent any in there.....BUT i did remove it off the floor in a clogged area and put it on a shelf 

edit: just ordered the coffin 
just when i got mercenaries too!!!!!!!!!!! *FUCK*


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Sep 2, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> my power supply is working....i, _did out of curiosity_, did notice however that i dont think the fans in the power supply itself are working anymore..or am i just crazy and there werent any in there.....BUT i did remove it off the floor in a clogged area and put it on a shelf
> 
> edit: just ordered the coffin
> just when i got mercenaries too!!!!!!!!!!! *FUCK*



Awesome game btw.  Couldn't pry myself away from it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 2, 2008)

When I get it, I'm just going to put that song they used for the commercial on repeat and blast it over and over while I play through the game.  "Oh no you didn't, oh no you didn't..."


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 2, 2008)

are you kidding....the game is fucking amazing lol...and for a brand new stereo i just put into my car (_$750 spent _) that sounds amazing...i went to get some jack in the box playing it lol


----------



## Jotun (Sep 2, 2008)

So ya, got sucked into the annual MMO pit. This time it's wow instead of FFXI

My cousin said IU was pretty good, Tri Ace fans will appreciate it. Told me it was prolly more of a rent though, he knows I'm short on cash lol. Last Remnant looks like it will play better, but have a lame story compared to the generic JRPG.

Just biding my time till my bday comes around on Oct 4th. Thank god I'm not old enough to the point where relatives stop giving me cash 

Need to get Castle Crashers for my lil bro, then Fable 2/Dead Space/L4D. Might get Tales used if I can find it for cheap and I will rent the other rpgs that come out.

I forgot about Fallout 3 and GoW


----------



## MS81 (Sep 2, 2008)

did anyone see that Ninja Blade game???


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 2, 2008)

^Yeah check back a page.


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2008)

It took 8 days for my 360 to get to Texas to get repaired at their service center. Now its already fixed after the first day of its arrival...now I just have to wait another 6 days to get it back.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 2, 2008)

TWF said:


> It took 8 days for my 360 to get to Texas to get repaired at their service center. Now its already fixed after the first day of its arrival...now I just have to wait another 6 days to get it back.



mines took a miserable 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 2, 2008)

can i ask somebody here to do me a favor..next time you are on live..can you check your power supply to see if there is an internal fan blowing...i think i may just have a faulty power supply instead of a console problem..i can just feel the heat radiating off the power supply...


----------



## Jotun (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol ya Ninja Blade...

Not much else to say really.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 2, 2008)

Got me infinite undiscovery


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 2, 2008)

^when's the review coming?


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 2, 2008)

dude like for real are you spoiled rich or do u not have any expenses to the point that all funds go towards games. cuz ur rate of game purchases and the number of shit u got is ridiculus bruh.

I lol'd at NINJA BLADE. Seemed like microsoft just using a working formula to get more sales in japan. One word different from....

Well i don't care if the gameplay is close to NG. They better just make platforming integral and make that shit epic...on some prince of persia level. I'm only mad at the fuckin demons and the fact that it looks EXACTLY like sum shit from NG.

I'm coppin IU on my way home. tonight.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 2, 2008)

^I'm hoping it'll be more of a NG/Tenchu mix to be honest. ain't happening though. is there any other info on the game atm besides the cg trailer? >__>


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 2, 2008)

YES! Great day. Picked up my Infinite Undiscovery and look what came in the mail... Sorry for the bad quality.

LIMITED EDITION FTW! I'll be playing IU first though. But damn, ToV SE is just amazing. Took too long to ship though.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 2, 2008)

what's in the special edition? 

oh and man, I want Vesperia


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 2, 2008)

> dude like for real are you spoiled rich or do u not have any expenses to the point that all funds go towards games. cuz ur rate of game purchases and the number of shit u got is ridiculus bruh.



I think people here don't really have any idea what 'rich' means/is. I'm sitting in low, low middle class, and I spend up to five digits a year on games. I'm rockin' a 56" 1080p, three computers, a few hundred games, so on; all with zero debt and on 35k/year [or so]. 

I guess it just depends on your priorities. What the fuck do _you_ do with your money? Do you all have six kids to feed or something? I don't mind, you know. Everyone does what they want. I'm just asking - why do people flip out about him buying a lot of games? What don't you understand, or what is unnatural about it?

I mean, I know some of you are children/in school or whatever; but for the others, it's just an issue of putting your money where your hands are.

-------------

Got my SE To[V]esperia today too <3

And IU, of course.

Only thing in it is an audio cd [small collection of tales tracks]. It's in a metal case though, so I win.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 2, 2008)

I haven't opened mine yet but there is a CD in it and an Art book added to the manual, I think. Still for an extra $10 you get the epic metallic box and all that other stuff.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 2, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> I think people here don't really have any idea what 'rich' means/is. I'm sitting in low, low middle class, and I spend up to five digits a year on games. I'm rockin' a 56" 1080p, three computers, a few hundred games, so on; all with zero debt and on 35k/year [or so].
> 
> I guess it just depends on your priorities. What the fuck do _you_ do with your money? Do you all have six kids to feed or something? I don't mind, you know. Everyone does what they want. I'm just asking - why do people flip out about him buying a lot of games? What don't you understand, or what is unnatural about it?
> 
> I mean, I know some of you are children/in school or whatever; but for the others, it's just an issue of putting your money where your hands are.



Whoa chill dude. I wasn't complaining at all. I was legitimately curious. It is somewhat personal i guess so he doesn't have to answer if he doesn't. I dunno if he's my age or if he's like 16 or something.

I'm in my last yr of collegel doin parttime ready to go full when i get out. Money is str8 and will definitely be tight once i graduate but i got hospital bills out the ass and loans and alot of little shit to cover since i'm hardly gettin support from anyone u dig. Everyone is in a different situation so don't go spouting out about priorities as if we all choose every aspect of our situation. The real world isn't that easy.

I blow a bit on my games too but crazymtf is on some epic shit. I'm envious lol. so chill da fuck out my dude, no ones trying to put anyone down.

and the 'rich' was just an overstatement used so he could see what i trying to ask. It was just a means to reinforce the belief that he has a whole lotta shit.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 2, 2008)

> Whoa chill dude. I wasn't complaining at all. I was legitimately curious



I'm not worked up, just curious too.

Simmer down.

So, you got all caught up in debt. That's enough explanation. 

I wasn't asking for one though, really. I was asking how that makes having other setups or priorities at all a big deal. I don't have a shit ton of money, but I set my shit up proper, and I'm sitting on as much shit as anyone else, in line with what I enjoy, of course.

If you made 40k, and he made 40k, but you were caught up in debt and he wasn't, it's odd to me that you'd be amazed at the obvious difference. Maybe people just assume that if they're in debt, everyone else walked the same card. I dunno.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 2, 2008)

Did i not ask if he was either 'rich' or he had few things to worry about that would impede on his enjoyment? I haven't seen anyone with a collection like his (obviously theres others with more but i don't go searchin for them) so i'm like wow.

Regardless...i don't know if he's got a 23000 hospital bill from tryin to live, nor his age, or whatever. I dont know shit about crazy except that he's got a white doll and games out the ass lol. Theres a possiblity for anything and I never assume anything hence y I asked. It wasn't a do or die choice btwn rich vs. bum. Again ur makin this more than it was meant to be lol. 

but i'm done on this bit.

-----

IGN got an interview for those who didn't know regardin Ninja Blade. I like ninja's hence my interest in this blatant NG ripoff.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 2, 2008)

Ah, I see.

Different from my perspective, where being in massive debt isn't a normal 'expense'. Then again, I'm a financial manager in the first place, so I don't work backwards. 

_Most_ people that aren't rich are in debt though, I guess.

It just confused me, is all. I don't have a huge income, but I buy games at around the same rate crazy does in relative comfort, so I didn't see how it was a big deal [not singling your post out either, it was just there. It's just that everyone seems to go on and on about it, all the time]. S'all good.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Sep 2, 2008)

Does anybody know when the new dashboard update will be?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2008)

Probably when it's released.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Sep 2, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Probably when it's released.




When is that?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 2, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> dude like for real are you spoiled rich or do u not have any expenses to the point that all funds go towards games. cuz ur rate of game purchases and the number of shit u got is ridiculus bruh.
> 
> I lol'd at NINJA BLADE. Seemed like microsoft just using a working formula to get more sales in japan. One word different from....
> 
> ...



Lol it's ok man i get these questions alot. 

I don't consider myself rich, shit I'm lucky to be middle class. Anyway i started working since i was 15, and gaming besides books/manga/comics is my hobby so alot of money goes towards it. 

I go to a community college so it's not really hard to pay for the classes and i had alot of money saved up from 4 years of working at 4 different places. 

I also wait for deals like i got Mass effect and cod4, but i got cod4 for free since my store near me had a buy 1 get 1 free day. I also get ps2 games for like 8 bucks on ebay so alot is thanks to that. 

I still live at home with my mom, till college is out then I don't have a choice. My mom will kick my ass out  I don't have a girl either so don't have to worry about that. So basically all the money i get from working goes towards games, books, manga, or comics. If not that then towards little things like going to the movies every few weeks with friends or something. But gaming is by far my biggest hobby and I'm a collector. *Don't get me started on these fucking bobble heads. I bought one cause i was in the "Hulk" hype and now i got 10 more. I controlled myself at the end but still, there goes 40 bucks * 

Anyway hope i covered your answer. And like tehol, it seems we both have a thing for games, it's the life of a gamer 

But if you're really envious of me, don't even look at donkey's shit when he goes crazy. Damn dude buys more then me at times


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 2, 2008)

Do you sell back the games that you don't like?  I mean, if you sell/trade games that you don't like or beat and don't feel like playing again, that can save you some money.  Oh, and crazy, do you sell your games that you give poor reviews to (if any got poor reviews)?

I find that doing trade-ins helps a lot.  Especially if you just wait until GameStop or somewhere has a deal where you get extra credit for trading in more games.


----------



## Akuma (Sep 2, 2008)

A true collector does not sell any of his games:/


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, I buy a lot [around two games a week, on yearly average, give or take], but when I see/hear about donkey's shit, I'd swear he's sponsored.

'Course, it helps that he gets everything half a year before everyone else.



> a true collector does not sell any of his games:/



Yeah. I used to trade a lot when I was younger, especially in high school, but not anymore. Now I enjoy my mantle being covered in massive sorted stacks of sweet, sweet gaming love. Especially the metal-cased variety.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 2, 2008)

Akuma said:


> A true collector does not sell any of his games:/



This, lol. Curse of being a collector.



Tehol Beddict said:


> Yeah, I buy a lot [around two games a week, on yearly average, give or take], *but when I see/hear about donkey's shit, I'd swear he's sponsored.*
> 
> 'Course, it helps that he gets everything half a year before everyone else.



Lol i think the same


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 2, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Yeah, I buy a lot [around two games a week, on yearly average, give or take], but when I see/hear about donkey's shit, I'd swear he's sponsored.



LOL, I just know people in the industry.  I help them with their problems, they hook me up.  

Speaking of which, one of my buddies sent me IU today.  Too bad I'm at work right now.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 2, 2008)

IU is pretty good so far. The battle system is like a mix up between.... I guess Star Ocean 3(Maybe KH?) and FFXII?

However the dungeon crawling reminds me of LoZ. Hell, there's even a flute that does what the ocarina does.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 2, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> Different from my perspective, where being in massive debt isn't a normal 'expense'. Then again, I'm a financial manager in the first place, so I don't work backwards.
> 
> ...



Cool. I'm actually a cost estimator (construction)and do some accounting so i know quite abit about the game. But I just know ALOT of folks who got alot of crazy stuff goin on with them. Theres a story behind everybody. You don't hear all the drama on news, radio, and whatnot about debt and stuff for no reason. keep it up tho.

And big ups to all yall collectors. I can't even fathom purchasing 2 games a week period. There aren't that many games I look forward to like that lol. Donkey Show I gotta see this collection man, sounds like heaven. Like you livin in Grand Theft Auto, and whenever you go back to the crib, a new gun is waiting for you....cept in your case you just get new games.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 2, 2008)

> Cool. I'm actually a cost estimator (construction)and do some accounting so i know quite abit about the game. But I just know ALOT of folks who got alot of crazy stuff goin on with them. Theres a story behind everybody. You don't hear all the drama on news, radio, and whatnot about debt and stuff for no reason. keep it up tho.



Definitely. I wasn't hatin', if that's what it sounded like. Hell, I've been homeless. Twice.

I was just saying that an average budget, sans extenuating circumstances, is able to handle gaming pretty decently.

Heh, accounting's how I headed this way, too. I didn't ever hit up the exam, so I'm not a cpa or anything, but I did plenty on the side while I was in school; which made everything peachy when I fell into this gig.



> LOL, I just know people in the industry. I help them with their problems, they hook me up.



Haha, "in the 'biz", huh? Good times.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 3, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> And big ups to all yall collectors. I can't even fathom purchasing 2 games a week period. There aren't that many games I look forward to like that lol. Donkey Show I gotta see this collection man, sounds like heaven. Like you livin in Grand Theft Auto, and whenever you go back to the crib, a new gun is waiting for you....cept in your case you just get new games.



LOL, it really isn't that impressive.  I usually just put the prettiest ones on my shelves and put the rest in storage.  I'm really picky when it comes to collectors items so the amount isn't as much as one would think.  But I will say this.  If I set my eyes on something, it's mine. 



> Haha, "in the 'biz", huh? Good times.



Not really.  I really just know people who ended up becoming clients. 

Para ejemplo, the owner of Japan Video Games.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 3, 2008)

I should look into expanding my fucking clientele, then xD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 3, 2008)

I want to see pictures of this collection of yours Donkey Show.  

Oh, and GameStop has some deal this week where you trade in games and you get extra credit if you apply the credit towards some up-coming games, like GoW 2.  Luckily, I have a coup for 25% off of up to 3 used 360 games.  So I'll buy three games using that coup, and then trade them back in for credit!


----------



## Jotun (Sep 3, 2008)

Fuck you DS

I will burn your Zeon fortress to the ground 

I used to be a collector, but being the oldest really sucks balls. Most of the money I make when I work usually goes to helping out at home so alot of renting goes on. Currently jobless and back n forth at the hospital with my mom. Still saving up for a new comp and a HDTV. One day


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 3, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I want to see pictures of this collection of yours Donkey Show.



hiteii

It actually looks a bit different now.  I'll take pics later.



Jotun said:


> Fuck you DS
> 
> I will burn your Zeon fortress to the ground


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2008)

Do you help them cover up their STD's or summat, David?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 3, 2008)

If I remember correctly DS works in a hospital. So he can fuck up his clients if they do not meet his demands. mmmmm not going to DS's clinic 


How is IU ? I have to pick it up soon.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If I remember correctly DS works in a hospital. So he can fuck up his clients if they do not meet his demands. mmmmm not going to DS's clinic
> 
> 
> How is IU ? I have to pick it up soon.



I heard it got mixed review but I'll like it anyway.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 3, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Macross Frontier
> 
> It actually looks a bit different now.  I'll take pics later.



....LMAO wow nothing but greatness.

IU is fun as hell. people were just nit picking on lil stuff and have been spoiled by save points at everyturn. I love difficulty in rpgs. It doesn't make it as tedious or boring. But damn Gamespot and its 6.5 score lol. Thats only 1 point above Spectral Forces and that was SHIT compared to this. oh well.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 3, 2008)

360 Price happens on the 5th.

$199 Arcade
$299 Pro
$399 Elite

Awesome price points.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll tell ppl again the way to save a lil money is to buy an arcade system then buy a 20-120 GB HDD.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 3, 2008)

So an Arcade System can play any system? Never heard of this b4. Or r u talkin bout a sub for the XBOX arcade? Does the 360 arcade verson not  play standard games?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 3, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> 360 Price happens on the 5th.
> 
> $199 Arcade
> $299 Pro
> ...


Nice so when Mine breaks it's only 200 bucks to buy a new one


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2008)

Even less if you manage to sell your broken one. My old one got the RRoD but I managed to sell it sans HDD for €50.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah i sold my last broken 360 for 115 bucks.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 3, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> 360 Price happens on the 5th.
> 
> $199 Arcade
> $299 Pro
> ...



I'm getting one, no doubt about it.

Finally


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 3, 2008)

i need  HARD DRIVE.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 3, 2008)

Well... I pre-ordered Left 4 Dead at Gamestop. Is it really $65? Everywhere else I check it's $54. I might just cancel it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 3, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> [Edit]
> 
> It actually looks a bit different now.  I'll take pics later.



Damn...I have never been so jealous of anyone's gaming collection before.  I think I'll print out pictures, and tape them on my ceiling in my dorm.  That way, whenever I get tired of studying, I'll look up and see your gaming setup, which will hopefully inspire me to study hard, make the big bucks, and outdo your setup.





The Drunken Monkey said:


> Well... I pre-ordered Left 4 Dead at Gamestop. Is it really $65? Everywhere else I check it's $54. I might just cancel it.



I found it on amazon.com for $54.  That might mean that when/if Costco gets it, it could be $50.  As far as I know, Costco always has new releases for around five bucks cheaper (at $55) than other stores.  Gotta love whole-sale stores.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> So an Arcade System can play any system? Never heard of this b4. Or r u talkin bout a sub for the XBOX arcade? Does the 360 arcade verson not  play standard games?



wow were in the xbox thread  why would I be talking about an Arcade system??


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 3, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> So an Arcade System can play any system? Never heard of this b4. Or r u talkin bout a sub for the XBOX arcade? Does the 360 arcade verson not  play standard games?





MS81 said:


> wow were in the xbox thread  why would I be talking about an Arcade system??


I'm totally lost.


----------



## Akuma (Sep 3, 2008)

EDIT: Im just as lost as you are Stumpy.



MS81 said:


> I'll tell ppl again the way to save a lil money is to buy an *arcade system *then buy a 20-120 GB HDD.





MS81 said:


> wow were in the xbox thread  why would I be talking about an *Arcade system*??


----------



## MS81 (Sep 3, 2008)

since the price went down folks u can buy the arcade for 199. then get a HDD for 20-120 to save some money.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, that's what they were confused about.

_Good Job._


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 3, 2008)

MS81 said:


> since the price went down folks u can buy the arcade for 199. then get a HDD for 20-120 to save some money.


Actually yeah you're right lol.  I never thought I would see the day that those HDDs would actually look like a good deal.

For the less informed:

Xbox 360 Arcade: $200
20gig HDD: $90
120gig HDD: $120
Arcade+HDD = $290 instead of $300
or                    $320 instead of $400

Unfortunately, the Arcade unit also lacks HD cords and and Xbox Live headset... and a wireless controller(nvm it has wireless now).  I'd have to look into it more to see if its really worth the trouble.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 3, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Unfortunately, the Arcade unit also lacks HD cords and and Xbox Live headset.


I already have HDMI cables, and I don't really have any interest in online play...and if I did, no way I would use a headset.

I'm set.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 3, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I already have HDMI cables, and I don't really have any interest in online play...and if I did, no way I would use a headset.
> 
> I'm set.


Good ;3  Fucking go get it on the 5th then.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 3, 2008)

I may get Friday off too.

Come on Hurricanes, ravage Florida.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I may get Friday off too.
> 
> Come on Hurricanes, ravage Florida.



Know which games You'll be getting then?


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 4, 2008)

Looks like the time has come to pick up one of these suckers.

I choose the Pro.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 4, 2008)

i welcome our new 360 brothers


----------



## MS81 (Sep 4, 2008)

I want Ninja blade and Otogi 3 ya dig?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 4, 2008)

Otogi 3 is coming too? :amazed


----------



## MS81 (Sep 4, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> Otogi 3 is coming too? :amazed



Nah, but I wantz.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 4, 2008)

haha aight. me tooz 

Brothers in arms comes out here by the end of the month 
and next month is fable 2, fallout 3 and Gow2 right? 
I will probably have to wait to buy some of them. >__<


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 4, 2008)

MS81 said:


> wow were in the xbox thread  why would I be talking about an Arcade system??



lmao I'm slow. i didn't figure you meant the xbox arcade system.

and what is otogi? i'll look it up.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 4, 2008)

it's an old xbox game. it's basically a cooler NG with crouching tiger hidden dragon jumping in it xD

oh and you can trash the environment in it


----------



## MS81 (Sep 4, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> it's an old xbox game. it's basically a cooler NG with crouching tiger hidden dragon jumping in it xD
> 
> oh and you can trash the environment in it



Otogi 2 is even better.


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2008)

At least Microsoft is giving me an extended factory warranty (two years) and three free months of Xbox Live (Gold) once I get it back this friday or next monday. Kinda happy after all the money and time I wasted getting this thing fixed.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 4, 2008)

nice, that should absorb some of the damage then ;D

@ms81: it had more characters right? I remember diggin that wolf guy alot :3


----------



## MS81 (Sep 4, 2008)

yo did anyone find it weird that DMC4 is the only HDD install game for the 360???


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 4, 2008)

Er... It doesn't? I don't recall my DMC having to install anything. You sure you're not just dling updates? =p


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 4, 2008)

isn't that just for the PS3 version? i remember fanboy wars stating the ps3 ran faster because of it.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 4, 2008)

MS81 said:


> yo did anyone find it weird that DMC4 is the only HDD install game for the 360???



you are probably install installing teh updates...the feature to _install_ a game onto the console hasnt been released yet


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 4, 2008)

And I doubt it will because MS are too blabla about those who don't have an HDD for their 360. Even though I've yet to meet a person that didn't.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Know which games You'll be getting then?



I don't know, I'll probably just go to blockbuster after work.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 4, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I don't know, I'll probably just go to blockbuster after work.  I'm getting Dead Rising fa sho.


That's right you are.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 4, 2008)

Which is better, Infinite Undiscovery or Tales of Vesperia?  I only have enough money to get one of them right now, so which should I get first?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 4, 2008)

Vesperia, for my money. So far, anyways. I haven't really put [nearly] as much time into IU yet.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 4, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> you are probably install installing teh updates...the feature to _install_ a game onto the console hasnt been released yet



no but you can install it on the 360 to make it run faster as well.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 4, 2008)

Price drop tomorroooooow!!

This might be my chance..................

The 360 Arcade is finally what Microsoft always claimed it was.  At $200 I would gladly buy that and slowly upgrade as budget permits.  $200 PS3 pls.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 4, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Which is better, Infinite Undiscovery or Tales of Vesperia?  I only have enough money to get one of them right now, so which should I get first?



It depends on what you like.

Tales of Vesperia is pretty much running with the solid, second-fiddle mantra the series has for RPG's. So, it's solid.

Infinite Undiscovery is done by tri-ace, and if you hated games like Valkyrie Profile 2 and Star Ocean 3, this game is certainly not going to turn the tides for you.

Or you might be better off just saving your money for other RPG's, like Fallout, or The Last Remnant. Or buying handheld RPG's like Dragon Quest IV and the remake of Star Ocean.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2008)

So I buy and redeem a 12 month membership...

Had and used it for more than a month when today it stops working.

It says i have a silver nembership only.

It somehow magically switched and gave an extra year to my bro's file.

WHAT THE FUCK.

MICROSOFT PIECES OF SHIT!!!


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2008)

Call and complain to the operators on Xbox Live.They should be able to accomodate you in some way, shape or form. I've heard of stuff like that happening to some of my friend's as well, with siblings having seperate profiles on the same 360's.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 4, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> It depends on what you like.
> 
> Tales of Vesperia is pretty much running with the solid, second-fiddle mantra the series has for RPG's. So, it's solid.
> 
> ...



I've never played the other series for Tales of Vesperia.  Didn't even know it was a series.  And I never played Valkyrie Profile 2 or Star Ocean 3.  Would Tales still be the better choice?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2008)

It's some real nice bullshit.

Them operators couldnt help me for shit.


----------



## kingbayo (Sep 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> So I buy and redeem a 12 month membership...
> 
> Had and used it for more than a month when today it stops working.
> 
> ...




they always fuckin sumin up


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 4, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I've never played the other series for Tales of Vesperia.  Didn't even know it was a series.  And I never played Valkyrie Profile 2 or Star Ocean 3.  Would Tales still be the better choice?



Tales would probably be a better choice, simply based on critic ratings having a higher average than Infinite Undiscovery.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I've never played the other series for Tales of Vesperia.  Didn't even know it was a series.  And I never played Valkyrie Profile 2 or Star Ocean 3.  Would Tales still be the better choice?



Tales is quite good but it's to fucking long. It's beginning to annoy me. I'm 30 hours in and not even 2/3 though. I know some like long rpgs but it just annoys me now days. 

Anyway tales is good, combat is fun *Can get repetitive* Good story, great characters, and good design. 

2 Things i hate though is the length, the terrible puzzles *Not hard, just annoying, you'll see*

Haven't played IU yet, can't wait though i got it on my shelf just waiting to beat tales.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 4, 2008)

I spent some time with IU. I love Tri-Ace, but I think Vesperia would be be the better buy.

Check out the PSP remakes of Star Ocean when they come out though, those will own


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 5, 2008)

Vesperia it is then.  Oh, and my friend is offering to sell me Enchanted Arms for $15.  Is that worth it?  But more importantly, is it a good game?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 5, 2008)

> Oh, and my friend is offering to sell me Enchanted Arms for $15. Is that worth it? But more importantly, is it a good game?



Again, for my money; yes and yes.



> I know some like long rpgs but it just annoys me now days.



We'll never, _ever_ agree about that. It's so surprising that game length would be the major disagreement, though.

You kids and your tiny attention spans. 
Us kids and our ocd. 
Christ.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Vesperia it is then.  Oh, and my friend is offering to sell me Enchanted Arms for $15.  Is that worth it?  But more importantly, is it a good game?



Enchanted arms to me is worth full price for JRPG fans. I had more fun with it then enternal sonata and blue dragon. So for 15 dollars? hell yes. 



Tehol Beddict said:


> We'll never, _ever_ agree about that. It's so surprising that game length would be the major disagreement, though.
> 
> You kids and your tiny attention spans.
> Us kids and our ocd.
> Christ.


It has nothing to do with my attention span, the story while it is good feels dragged out half the time. Like why the fuck couldn't we just do that. Or why did this puzzle make me go back and forth for 45 minutes doing nothing put hitting B on each one. 

If a game is long and has a story that's well done and enough to keep me into it i have no problem. But i've could of cut out 7-8 hours of tales and it would of felt a more exciting story. Especially the end to the 2/3. Holy shit omg awesome part  Donkey knows what i mean.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm not particularly OC, either. I was doing the whole pseudo-ironic watery generalization thing. Trying to, anyways.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> I'm not particularly OC, either. I was doing the whole pseudo-ironic watery generalization thing. Trying to, anyways.



Good try  

Going to start infinite tomorrow and put tales on hold.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 5, 2008)

Hmmm...guess I'll put off buying Tales of Versperia or Infinite Undiscovery until Monday or Tuesday then.  Do you think you could get your review up by then?


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Sep 5, 2008)

Who here's has Mercenaries 2 or at least played it?

I wanna get it but I'm not sure if it's any good.  Money's tight, ya know?


----------



## Jotun (Sep 5, 2008)

Well I just got RRoD. Got the E-74 error.

My lil bro was doing challenge rooms on BCR and shit started to look all matrixy, told him to restart. 

Gonna call right in like 4 hours, I have store warranty + I only got this in 07 march.

Got no money on me so heres hoping there is zero charge. I just hope I get it back by oct 4th.

Edit: 

I have an Elite, and I am reading that this is not covered. Is this true? >_>


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 5, 2008)

If things go well, I should be getting my Xbox 360 w/ Tales of Vesperia and Infinite Undiscovery tomorrow.


----------



## Segan (Sep 5, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> If things go well, I should be getting my Xbox 360 w/ Tales of Vesperia and Infinite Undiscovery tomorrow.


Law of Murphy:

If something can go wrong, it will go wrong.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 5, 2008)

Segan said:


> Law of Murphy:
> 
> If something can go wrong, it will go wrong.



But then that would mean my fingers can fall off while I type this...but yet they haven't.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Hmmm...guess I'll put off buying Tales of Versperia or Infinite Undiscovery until Monday or Tuesday then.  Do you think you could get your review up by then?



Well put tales on break and began infinite. Already got a tales review up if you wanna check it out. Infinite I'll try to do before then


----------



## Jotun (Sep 5, 2008)

Well I called MS and they want me to pay 100 dollars. I just called Game Crazy and the warranty I have with them will allow me to swap elites at the store for zero charge. They getting one in tmrw.

Thank god I got that warranty


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 5, 2008)

nice. lucky you Jotun


----------



## Jotun (Sep 5, 2008)

Just one question if anyone knows the answer. They are letting me keep my HDD. I read about the license transfer thing. Do I lose any memory from XBLA games? I think I have to redl them all, but will I lose saves and shit? For example will my 500k char with all the items on Pub Games still be there?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 5, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Well put tales on break and began infinite. Already got a tales review up if you wanna check it out. Infinite I'll try to do before then



Thanks man.  I don't want to rush you or anything, so if you can't get it up by then, then don't worry about it.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 5, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Thanks man.  I don't want to rush you or anything, so if you can't get it up by then, then don't worry about it.


lol imo too many of us watch Crazy's reviews.

So did I say I'll be getting my 360 in a couple weeks? ;3  One that I won't have to give away a few months later too.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 6, 2008)

Man do Blockbuster and Target suck. Target for wasting my time and not applying the price cut instore until Sunday, and BlockBuster for making me have to go through hoops just to be able to rent a game for _*8* fucking_ dollars.

Needless to say, neither of them got my money. I picked up a arcade at Best Buy before work, and while I don't have any games besides the arcade disc that came with the system...the Castle Crashers demo was more than worth it.
pek


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 6, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Man do Blockbuster and Target suck. Target for wasting my time and not applying the price cut instore until Sunday, and BlockBuster for making me have to go through hoops just to be able to rent a game for _*8* fucking_ dollars.
> 
> Needless to say, neither of them got my money. I picked up a arcade at Best Buy before work, and while I don't have any games besides the arcade disc that came with the system...the Castle Crashers demo was more than worth it.
> pek


lol Target

I won't be picking up any games for now either, but luckily I still have Halo 3 from the tard pack I bought.  The Arcade disc will also be nice.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 6, 2008)

Renting isn't what it used to be thats for sure. I remember whole fucking sections for games. Now there's like three racks total for every system.


----------



## Nidaime664 (Sep 6, 2008)

add me to the list
my gt is
AC3TAK

my 100th post yay! lol


----------



## MS81 (Sep 6, 2008)

why I'm the only one that knows about the 360 HDD install games?:S


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 6, 2008)

^apparently...thats gonna be an option tho once the update comes out..


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Sep 6, 2008)

BB is okay, they give you a whole week at least, you just need to give them a CC to charge in case you don't return games.

Hollywood video is cool for the first month though, you get everything half off, but after the first month they charge same thing as BB and you only get the game for 5 days, so I just went back to BB.

I wanna use gamefly but 18$ a month sounds pricey to me.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 6, 2008)

That's why you need to find a roommate who uses Gamefly.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 6, 2008)

Sweet so I swapped in my elite and it looks like I got the new model. Much quieter than my old elite and they gave my a bundle package that came with Marvel Ult Alliance and Forza 2.

Gotta do the license transfer now so my other accounts can play XBLA games.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 6, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Sweet so I swapped in my elite and it looks like I got the new model. Much quieter than my old elite and they gave my a bundle package that came with Marvel Ult Alliance and Forza 2.
> 
> Gotta do the license transfer now so my other accounts can play XBLA games.



go for you bro.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 6, 2008)

Ya the dude wasn't going to give me the bundle at first, but he saw my domo-kun sweatshirt and that changed everything I guess lol. The license transfer isn't that big of a hassle. You really only have to do it for full games. Other accounts can play demos etc. All my memory is intact. Gonna hit up some marvel with my lil sis in abit.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 7, 2008)

Should I get Facebreaker or Saints Row 2?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 7, 2008)

Get Facebreaker if you've a desire to proclaim your retardation.


----------



## little nin (Sep 7, 2008)

facebreaker is an awesome party game, if u have friends that come over alot, get it


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd probably go with Saints row 2 ~~


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 7, 2008)

little nin said:


> facebreaker is an awesome party game, if u have friends that come over alot, get it



I'd get Fight Night Round 3 over Facebreaker.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I'd get Fight Night Round 3 over Facebreaker.



Or you can play FNR3 till facebreaker is 20 bucks and have both


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 7, 2008)

Still a waste of 20 on Facebreaker, tbh. It's more of an Arcade game than a stand-alone.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2008)

Only terrible terrible games aren't worth 20 IMO. Like sonic 06.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd get Saints Row 2.  I really liked the first one, so I would get the second.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'd get Saints Row 2.  I really liked the first one, so I would get the second.



Me too, looks fun.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 9, 2008)

I just hope Ninja Blade will be native 1080P since it's going to use HDD install.

also look at how to rig ur Hard drive.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6qV3EiuaHI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2008)

My Video review of *Infinite Undiscovery *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53odIIiJdCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 9, 2008)

maaaan, now I want IU too 
the combat/gameplay looked awesome


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> maaaan, now I want IU too
> the combat/gameplay looked awesome



Yeah defiantly the best part of the game, very fun.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 9, 2008)

too bad there's noo coop (right?)

can choose amongst all the characters which to play or can you only pick whom shall follow you?


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 9, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I just hope Ninja Blade will be native 1080P since it's going to use HDD install.
> 
> also look at how to rig ur Hard drive.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6qV3EiuaHI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



god i cant even watch that video...yes i would like to know info like that, but FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, the guy is pissing me off. i feel like im being talked to like a kid by him, and the "this is what it looks like" bullshit.....wtf?!?


----------



## MS81 (Sep 9, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> god i cant even watch that video...yes i would like to know info like that, but FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, the guy is pissing me off. i feel like im being talked to like a kid by him, and the "this is what it looks like" bullshit.....wtf?!?



nah but it really works.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> too bad there's noo coop (right?)
> 
> can choose amongst all the characters which to play or can you only pick whom shall follow you?



Only can choose who follows you. Only can use the MC.


----------



## No.1Moose (Sep 9, 2008)

Fable 2 is comin out soon, but so is gears 2 and naruto 2 and street fighter 4(apparently). Personally i'd rather get gears 2 or naruto rather than Fable.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2008)

You'd choose the follow-up to Shite of a Ninja over Fable 2? Heh, fantardism.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> Fable 2 is comin out soon, but so is gears 2 and naruto 2 and street fighter 4(apparently). Personally i'd rather get gears 2 or naruto rather than Fable.



What the fuck. Naruto shitty rise of shitty ninja shitty 2? Over fable 2? Fable 1 was great. naruto rise of the shitty ninja sucked big balls. You my friend upset me.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Only can choose who follows you. Only can use the MC.



oh ok, thanks :3
does it change anything which party members you choose? story/cut-scene wise and combat 'strategy' or something?

I might be getting this game. I can't find an EU release date for Tales 
then again as stated above Fable 2 is soon here which is top priority 
and so is Fallout for that matter. 

man I'm gonna be poor xD


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> oh ok, thanks :3
> does it change anything which party members you choose? story/cut-scene wise and combat 'strategy' or something?
> 
> I might be getting this game. I can't find an EU release date for Tales
> ...



Nope, anytime a character HAS to be in a cutscene they'll force you to use em. But that's not happening to much.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 9, 2008)

oh ok. same as in ES then ~~
not a big deal really.

I might just order the godamn game now


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 9, 2008)

MS81 said:


> nah major neilson had a page where he displayed the games that was tru 1080P.



Link please?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 9, 2008)

there's no splitscreen in IU right?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> there's no splitscreen in IU right?



Nope, single player.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 9, 2008)

godamn it, it would have lended itself pretty damn well to coop ^^
Eurogamers review is giving me second thoughts 
and the EU release date for Tales is TBC ;___;

IU or LO? ;__;
how's the gameplay in LO, I know it's turned based but is it any good?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> godamn it, it would have lended itself pretty damn well to coop ^^
> Eurogamers review is giving me second thoughts
> and the EU release date for Tales is TBC ;___;



Meh euro gave Merc 2 a 5/10 and i loved it. So fuck them


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 9, 2008)

Did anyone play that new Zoids game yet? I'd like to know how it plays.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Meh euro gave Merc 2 a 5/10 and i loved it. So fuck them



yeah, they seem pretty freaking whiny


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2008)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Did anyone play that new Zoids game yet? I'd like to know how it plays.



I really want to, since i love zoids, but since my dog just ate my wireless mic i lost 60 bucks


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 9, 2008)

bought LO for half the original prize tag 
gonna buy IU later ^^


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 9, 2008)

Hm. With my 360 barely three days old, I've been contemplating what other games I'm going to get in the future. So far only *Infinite Undiscovery* is my to-get list.

I'm interested in *Left 4 Dead*, but from what I've seen I'll have to get more friends on XBL to be able to fully enjoy the hell out of it. Never played Fable or Gears of War so I'm not "in the hype" for those two games yet. However, I must say that they both look great, especially GoW2. The graphics look freaking amazing. Fable 2 also interests me despite not being much of a WRPG fan (very much a JRPG fan at heart). I've seen one trailer so far that piqued my curiosity and I'm particularly interested in the whole 'choose your own path' idea. I may consider getting those, especially since a friend (seto lol) referred me to GoW2. 

BTW, can anyone confirm how legit this site is?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 9, 2008)

if you liked the 'choose your own path' thing from fable 2 you might want to check out Fallout 3 as well 

the more videos I watch of fable 2, the more it feels like I will explode from anticipation 
damn that Peter molenyeoux ...and damn his name too, I can never get it right


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the IU review crazy.  Guess I'll just have to buy both IU and Tales.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Sep 9, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> Fable 2 is comin out soon, but so is gears 2 and naruto 2 and street fighter 4(apparently). Personally i'd rather get gears 2 or naruto rather than Fable.



lol You pick Naruto over Fabe


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 9, 2008)

Street Fighter IV doesn't come out till 09 I think.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 9, 2008)

VERY VERY nice!!! 

with RB2, am i allowed to use my character again or do i have to create a new one?? i <3 my character that i have now (Kamina ftw!!)


----------



## Fang (Sep 9, 2008)

So I finally got my 360 on Friday, back and fully operational, a full three days earlier then the shipment was suppose to get to my house, on Monday.

Everything is good thus far, now I gotta catch up on games like Bad Company, Burst Limit, the Bourne Game, finish up GTA IV and wait for Force Unleashed on next Tuesday.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 9, 2008)

looks like ensemble studios is getting closed down by MS after Halo Wars


----------



## Dark Aether (Sep 9, 2008)

Grandia said:


> looks like ensemble studios is getting closed down by MS after Halo Wars





They had a good run. I learned more about Medieval times from Age of Empires 2 than World History class. I'll miss Ensemble like I miss Westwood right now.


----------



## Harley (Sep 9, 2008)

Do you guys think Force Unleashed is worth buying or renting?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 9, 2008)

Chill Bro said:


> Do you guys think Force Unleashed is worth buying or renting?


I would take a wild guess and say its a rent, but the game seems to have won some fans in this forum.

I suppose there are worse games you could buy than TFU.


----------



## Harley (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't necessarily rent games cause their bad. If it has no online value its worthless spending $60 on something ill play for a few days.


----------



## No.1Moose (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol i got that response from my friends aswell.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 10, 2008)

who thinks the HD installs will make games a lil better? I for one do, I heard that they won't have compress the games as much now so we can get better textures etc.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't really care, as long as they don't fill up my HD too much ~~


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 10, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> BTW, can anyone confirm how legit this site is?



Anyone know? I want to purchase some arcade games and it's either this or buying the cards off of Amazon.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Sep 10, 2008)

Fable two looks verry interesting, do you guys think all that stuff the people at lionhead promised will be in the game?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 10, 2008)

^maybe to a degree. I still think it's going to be awesome. mostly worried about the story and the lenght of the game/amount of sidequests etc ~~


----------



## MS81 (Sep 10, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I don't really care, as long as they don't fill up my HD too much ~~



well I can see you have 20GB so my friend my suggestion would be to upgrade it using the method on the page b4 this.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 10, 2008)

MS81 said:


> well I can see you have 20GB so my friend my suggestion would be to upgrade it using the method on the page b4 this.



i couldnt really watch the video but question: does it take a laptop HDD?? size-wise..seems too small for a normal desktop hdd


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 10, 2008)

I would buy a used copy of The Force Unleashed from GameStop, because you can return used games for a full refund for up to seven days after you purchase it.  And since I haven't heard anything about it taking hours and hours to beat and tons of replay options, having it for a weeks seems like it's enough time to beat the game.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 10, 2008)

MS81 said:


> who thinks the HD installs will make games a lil better? I for one do, I heard that they won't have compress the games as much now so we can get better textures etc.



HD _installs_ won't add space to the disc. And IIRC, all the _install_ does is copy the game data to the HDD(it's not really a install). Meaning playing a game from the HDD would be pretty much the same as from the disc.


----------



## MrSmoke (Sep 10, 2008)

I reckon the Wii is more fun to play but its all opinion i guess


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 10, 2008)

MS81 said:


> well I can see you have 20GB so my friend my suggestion would be to upgrade it using the method on the page b4 this.





I have a 120Gig


----------



## Jotun (Sep 10, 2008)

I want to buy TFU. Been slowly catching up on EU junk. If you are not a fan of the action game genre or a SW fan then it will prolly be a rent.

HD installs are going to make load times faster and there won't really be alot of heat because the disc won't be spinning. I got the elite for a reason and I am glad I will finally be able to fully utilize it. I currently just whore out demos and videos have 50gigs used up. Also put some music on there.

So let me just remind myself.

TFU/Fallout 3/Dead Space/Fable 2/GoW 2/RB2/Tales/IU/GTAIV DLC?

Then there is the WoW expansion and a few PSP titles. Possible a new PC

Fuck me


----------



## Kami-Sama (Sep 10, 2008)

Samurai Spirits/Shodown is out in XBLA, why no one is playing??????????


----------



## Jotun (Sep 10, 2008)

i r poor

I have the game sitting right next to me literally under my monitor so idk >_>


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Sep 10, 2008)

Release dates of games 2008 xbox 360


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 10, 2008)

Yahtzee's review of Too Human.

Be prepared for lulz.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 10, 2008)

That was funny!


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 10, 2008)

Unlike most of his recent vids,that one was actually funny.

I still wanna try it though.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 11, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> HD _installs_ won't add space to the disc. And IIRC, all the _install_ does is copy the game data to the HDD(it's not really a install). Meaning playing a game from the HDD would be pretty much the same as from the disc.


Vonocourt, install will definitely help with graphics and gameplay.

Carmack didn't say that for nothing.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 11, 2008)

Install does shit for graphics. All it does is help with loading times.


----------



## Fang (Sep 11, 2008)

The laser disc rider in my 360 is still fucking up. Just less now. God damn it Microsoft. What did I pay you a 105 bucks for...!?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 11, 2008)

To get ripped off?


----------



## Fang (Sep 11, 2008)

Microsoft and its monies. Next time I'm going over Nintendo and just buying a fucking Wii.
This shit pisses me off.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2008)

TWF said:


> Microsoft and its monies. Next time I'm going over Nintendo and just buying a fucking Wii.
> This shit pisses me off.



Ouch, you actually paid micro money to fix system? Just pay 100 dollars more for a new system, much better deal with the new fan and all. 

Also you'll sell your Wii aswell since theres about 3 good games for it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 11, 2008)

I hope to see Lost Odyssey in my mail tomorrow 

I might buy IU for half the prize too if I'm lucky. it's a promo version though but whatevah xD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 11, 2008)

So I managed to convince my friend to sell me Enchanted Arms for $5 instead of the $15 that he originally wanted.  I think I'll play Tales of Vesperia first though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 11, 2008)

MS81 said:


> Vonocourt, install will definitely help with graphics and gameplay.
> 
> Carmack didn't say that for nothing.



Was he talking about Rage having a install feature like some PS3 games?

Link please, shit I'm still waiting for the link for Major Nielson.

The _install_ feature that Microsoft is adding in the fall update does not actually install the game, just makes a copy of the game on the HDD.  The only thing that would improve would be the loading, so maybe pop-up can be toned down, but nothing major when it comes to graphics.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 11, 2008)

TWF said:


> The laser disc rider in my 360 is still fucking up. Just less now. God damn it Microsoft. What did I pay you a 105 bucks for...!?



That sucks. So wait did they give you a refurbished console?


----------



## Fang (Sep 11, 2008)

I think its the same console. I can still see the old spaghetti stain on it from a few months ago. But over-all its working fine, so I'm not really complaining about it. I'm just siked that my old work is going to do a midnight release on Monday night for Force Unleashed.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 11, 2008)

Just check the serial number.  And maybe the spaghetti stain still has some residue left or something-try cleaning it off.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> So I managed to convince my friend to sell me Enchanted Arms for $5 instead of the $15 that he originally wanted.  I think I'll play Tales of Vesperia first though.



I enjoyed EA, for 5 bucks it's very nice.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to play it.  I just have to wait another few hours before I can play it.  Maybe buying it the day before I had to pull overtime wasn't such a good idea, because now I can't concentrate on work-I keep on thinking about playing it when I get home.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 11, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Install does shit for graphics. All it does is help with loading times.



well it decompress the games as well, might not be a signifigance but I think there will be some diff in newer games to come.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 11, 2008)

MS81 said:


> *well it decompress the games as well*, might not be a signifigance but I think there will be some diff in newer games to come.



Link please?

And how would decompressing the game help? By my understanding, games use lossy compression for things like textures and sound(DD of course). The extra data is gone.



> *You'll be able to copy game discs* to your Xbox 360 hard drive. Installing the games will prevent wear 'n tear on the disc drive, and will shorten load times.



Truth be told, the only reason I see my using the feature for is to stop the disc drive from spinning. That thing is *loud.*


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes the only substantial point of installing the games is simply for the fact that the drive will not need to be going into overdrive the whole time you are gaming.  As a result of the game being run off the HDD you may see some basic load time improvement in some games (don't expect much), now technically 360 might not be the loudest system, and your drive and discs will just be used less and hopefully last longer.

Nothing amazing, but I appreciate the option to do this for at least my most played games.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 12, 2008)

bought both Lost Odyssey and Ininite undiscovery now 
50% cheaper on both


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 12, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> bought both Lost Odyssey and Ininite undiscovery now
> 50% cheaper on both



Where'd you nab them from?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> bought both Lost Odyssey and Ininite undiscovery now
> 50% cheaper on both



You fucker 

Nicejob though 

May be getting star wars unleashed tomorrow night


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 12, 2008)

My 360 is on its way here (for realz!).  I managed to find one of the Halo editions that were going for $200 at Hot Topic stores.  As ugly as it is, it still beats getting an Arcade unit which is also $200.

The only game I'll have for a while will probably be Halo 3, but that's my default Xbox game anyways.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> My 360 is on its way here (for realz!).  I managed to find one of the Halo editions that were going for $200 at Hot Topic stores.  As ugly as it is, it still beats getting an Arcade unit which is also $200.
> 
> The only game I'll have for a while will probably be Halo 3, but that's my default Xbox game anyways.



It is indeed a ugly piece of shit but nice price.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> It is indeed a ugly piece of shit but nice price.


I fully intend to keep it caged and cover it up at night to hide my shame.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 12, 2008)

Just spray paint the fucking thing.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Link please?
> 
> And how would decompressing the game help? By my understanding, games use lossy compression for things like textures and sound(DD of course). The extra data is gone.
> 
> ...



so tell me why some textures on PS3 games like NBA2K8 & Mercanaries2 look better?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 12, 2008)

MS81 said:


> so tell me why some textures on PS3 games like NBA2K8 & Mercanaries2 look better?



Uh..I don't know if you got what he was implying, or even if I did. I'm hungry 

Those games look better on the PS3 due to more space, and less need to compress. Most PS3 games are not compressed.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Uh..I don't know if you got what he was implying, or even if I did. I'm hungry
> 
> Those games look better on the PS3 due to more space, and less need to compress. Most PS3 games are not compressed.



I figured that, but I was thinking maybe that the 360 space won't be much of a problem now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 12, 2008)

Nah, it all revolves around the disc medium; the fact that 360 games use such a small sized DVD compared to a Blu-ray disc is what literally demands compression for the former.

Imagine the potential of a fully compressed, massive, Blu-ray vidya game. That is a drastic raising of the bar when compared to a 360 game fully compressed. I think the 360 is already hit the high point for technical limits, and I doubt the bar will be lifted any higher.

Now all it will seem to do is push quality games at that line, while the PS3 needs to get games out to show the limits not yet touched for the platform.

Isn't this disc dumping done for load times?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 12, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> Where'd you nab them from?



a swedish auction site called Tradera ^^



crazymtf said:


> You fucker
> 
> Nicejob though
> 
> May be getting star wars unleashed tomorrow night



thanks. ooh, I want that game too 
gotta save my monies for Brothers in arms, Fable 2, Fallout 3 and Gears of War 2 though


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 12, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> thanks. ooh, I want that game too
> gotta save my monies for Brothers in arms, Fable 2, Fallout 3 and Gears of War 2 though



Ya, same for Gears II here. I'm also looking forward to End Wars, voice commands seem too awesome. That and whenever they decide to release Halo Wars.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 12, 2008)

> I'm also looking forward to End Wars, voice commands seem too awesome.



Lifeline what?


----------



## Fang (Sep 12, 2008)

I hear that the new Guitar Hero is going to blow Rock Band completely out of the water.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 12, 2008)

you mean the rockband knockoff......as in they copied rockband and its ideas just to keep up in the market as rockband completely blew guitar hero out of the water...


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 12, 2008)

MS81 said:


> so tell me why some textures on PS3 games like NBA2K8 & Mercanaries2 look better?



Goofy pretty much explained it.

A single-layer blu-ray has about 2 1/2 times the amount of space as a dual-layered DVD. So, with those games they may not have compressed the textures on the PS3 version as heavily as they did the 360 version.

Do those game have optional installs or mandatory?


----------



## Fang (Sep 12, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> you mean the rockband knockoff......as in they copied rockband and its ideas just to keep up in the market as rockband completely blew guitar hero out of the water...



From what I hear you can mix and match your own music, and everything is sold in a single package for the new Guitar Hero.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes GH World Tour has what seems to be a full blown music creator built into it which is the single reason I prefer it over Rock Band.  I feel pretty neutral to both of the announced set lists, so it will be the user created stuff that keeps me playing.

It just isn't cool to like Guitar Hero anymore on the internet.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 12, 2008)

They're making a new Guitar Hero?  Wow...guess I've been out of the loop.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't really care for the user generated music. I just want my premade set list to be good. Plus I really don't like the new GH guitar tbh.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 13, 2008)

It is very ugly, yes. RB2 guitar, on the other hand.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 13, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Goofy pretty much explained it.
> 
> A single-layer blu-ray has about 2 1/2 times the amount of space as a dual-layered DVD. So, with those games they may not have compressed the textures on the PS3 version as heavily as they did the 360 version.
> 
> Do those game have optional installs or mandatory?



well I think it's M$ fault for not even trying to fully utilize the HD-DVD when they had the chance.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 13, 2008)

M$ probably figured it'd be more expensive to use that format. Because if they did, they'd have put an in-built HD-DVD drive into every 360, and either bring out a normal DVD format and HD-DVD format release for every game, or allow returns of normal 360's for the ones with HD-DVD drives.


----------



## Outlandish (Sep 13, 2008)

hai guyz, well i don't realyl post around here but i gots my self an elite so add me on live if u want a cod4 match or something =D


----------



## MS81 (Sep 13, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> M$ probably figured it'd be more expensive to use that format. Because if they did, they'd have put an in-built HD-DVD drive into every 360, and either bring out a normal DVD format and HD-DVD format release for every game, or allow returns of normal 360's for the ones with HD-DVD drives.



I'm sorry I would've supported the Idea if I was M$. I just hope the 360 could keep up until 2010.


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2008)

No one told me that the 60GB 360 was going for 299. Damn I just should've gotten a cash voucher and transfered my stuff from my 20GB to that, and just extended the warranty on my new 360 for two or three years.

God damn you Microsoft.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Sep 13, 2008)

I need samurai shodown 2 challengers


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 13, 2008)

^Is it that hard to find people online?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm still at the beginning of Tales of Vesperia, and I'm loving it!  Except for the dialogues that occur when you press the 'back' button.  I don't like how they have the portraits come up-it reminds me of a GameBoy game.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Sep 13, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm still at the beginning of Tales of Vesperia, and I'm loving it!  Except for the dialogues that occur when you press the 'back' button.  I don't like how they have the portraits come up-it reminds me of a GameBoy game.


At least now it's voiced over so I dont have to read.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 13, 2008)

I wish the dreams in Lost Odyssey where voiced, they're great but they impact the pace of the game too much (plus I want to continue the story, not read books) xD

still a great game, first 'traditional' (turn based) jrpg that I have enjoyed. mainly because of the ring targetings system and the way immortals get skills. oh and Kaim is one badass mofo (and Jensen is just  )

next week IU drops in my mailbox too 

now if only Tales would get released in the EU soon


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Sep 13, 2008)

Fcuk some of you guyz already have Tales of Vesperia im still waiting for it.
I only see on the homepage of futurezone Disgea 3 for the ps3.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I wish the dreams in Lost Odyssey where voiced, they're great but they impact the pace of the game too much (plus I want to continue the story, not read books) xD
> 
> still a great game, first 'traditional' (turn based) jrpg that I have enjoyed. mainly because of the ring targetings system and the way immortals get skills. oh and Kaim is one badass mofo (and Jensen is just  )
> 
> ...



I love those stories though, one of the best things about the game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 13, 2008)

yeah they're so great. I usually go back and read them later though. at least if there's something interesting going on in the main story xD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 13, 2008)

Just realized that CoD 4 is giving double points now.  Probably because they have a price cut on their variety map pack for a few days.  Oh, that and Lost Odyssey has a price cut for a new dream too.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2008)

Someone got star wars FU


----------



## Harley (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone got any awesome names for a gamertag?


----------



## little nin (Sep 13, 2008)

s3xYb34st!


----------



## Harley (Sep 13, 2008)

Thats actually a good name.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Sep 13, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^Is it that hard to find people online?



Actually no...

but is hard to brag to random ranked ppl on live, while i can do it here XD

i thought that DS would be all over this 

guess i was wrong.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 13, 2008)

CoD4 has had lots of double exp weekends. It's cool that the map pack is going for 400, but I don't even have gold and when I do get gold it will be for Fable 2/L4D/GoW2 etc

CoD4 was fun, but Zombie 4 player co-op scenarios with the source engine is just epic.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2008)

Two levels down in Star wars and as i thought I love it. I dunno something about slashing people and throwing people and using force push is so fun 

Not to mention i love the quick time button things, man did he fuck up the first boss BAD. I mean that was like almost a god of war level beat down.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 13, 2008)

I got the CoD4 map pack for free. I yoinked the code-sheet from one of the GotY edition display cases. >.>


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2008)

When I used to work at Game Crazy, if people were trading in used copies of Grand Theft Auto IV, Halo 3, Gears of War, Crackdown or whatever, they would usually forget to keep or retain the one-month to two-month free Live Gold coupons.

I loved that shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 13, 2008)

Being a retail employee is like a free pass for dickery.

As long as the boss ain't around.


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2008)

The boss(es) never cared to begin with. Hell all the time the fuckers actually encouraged it, we all took advantage of the most that we could given the shitty pay and hours, as well as the dumb-ass and ass-hole customers we had to deal with on a routine basis.

But yeah, I agree with you.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2008)

ROCK BAND 2!!!!!!!!!!! I hope my walmart puts it on the self at midnight! I am going down :0 I cannot wait!!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 13, 2008)

Is Shaak Ti a boss in Force Unleashed?  Cuz I think it would be awesome to take down a Jedi.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Is Shaak Ti a boss in Force Unleashed?  Cuz I think it would be awesome to take down a Jedi.



Yes and she is a powerful bitch


----------



## Jotun (Sep 14, 2008)

I just watched the ending of Return of the Jedi and noticed they replaced old Anakin with the new one. Kinda pissed me off for some reason lol

I am really curious how long TFU is going to be. Let us know how long it takes you Crazy.

BCR is ridiculous on the hardest mode. God I suck D:


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 14, 2008)

If this ends up being more VB than FN, I'll be getting it on release.

Creating Ippo boxers.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 14, 2008)

> I am really curious how long TFU is going to be. Let us know how long it takes you Crazy.



That's what I'm wondering, too. I already pre-ordered it, so whatever, but I'll be sad if it's some bullshit ten hour drop.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2008)

Star wars FU isn't probably long. In 4 hours I'm already 6/9 levels done. I probably won't pass the 7-8 hour mark. Just like heavenly sword, devil may cry, and even ninja gaiden to some extent. These action games last me 7-8 hours on first playthroughs. But i don't really mind since i plan on playing it on hard and then very hard after. Review should be up tonight.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 14, 2008)

most action games aren't it seems like. My gf wants me to buy TFU xD


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 14, 2008)

Can't you just tell her she can already swing around your lightsaber any time?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 14, 2008)

innuendo! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 sexual innuendo! 




hehe yeah. the demo was awesome but I don't know if I can afford TFU as well as the other gazillion games that are coming out the coming months 

edit: godamnit :<


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 14, 2008)

Innuendo, even!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2008)

She should be able to Force Choke it...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 14, 2008)

ooh witty 

it's feels pretty wierd to have a girl friend who enjoyes video games. she almost forced me to play Lost Odyssey a while ago so she could watch. kinky? xDDD


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 14, 2008)

If she's hawt as well, she's a keeper.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 14, 2008)

she is 

the funniest part is that she didn't like video games until I made her try Dynasty warriors5 

most peole seem to dislike DW >__>


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, at least you can buy her a video game as a birthday present and get to play it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> the funniest part is that she didn't like video games until I made her try Dynasty warriors5



:amazed.....

Converting her with _that_? That's like converting someone by throwing a Ghouls n Ghosts at them for the first time.

It should do the opposite


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 14, 2008)

@goofy: hell noez, Coop in DW is sweet sweet manslaughter 
how could that possibly fail to impress a girl?


----------



## MasterSitsu (Sep 14, 2008)

Wait you have a GF that likes Lost Odyssey? lucky bugger.I just invited a girl over to my house the other day to do school work and she cought me playing LO and she woulden't stop complaining how the game degrades women. >___<


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 14, 2008)

MasterSitsu said:


> I just invited a girl over to my house the other day to do school work and she cought me playing LO and she woulden't stop complaining how the game degrades women. >___<



Make sure she doesn't catch a glimpse of Bayonetta.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 14, 2008)

Lost Odyssey degrades women?  I'd hate to see what she would do if she caught you playing Dead or Alive.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 14, 2008)

Tell her that it's not trying to say all women look like that - only the important ones.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, that won't get you slapped or anything.  Play Mercenaries 2.  That chick in the game kicks ass.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2008)

My video Review for *Star Wars Force Unleashed*. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhUEN9LQhtc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 14, 2008)

i'm surprised at the fact that you said enemies are hard/cheap to deal with. Do they really get smart or does the difficulty come in the fact that they may absorb your attacks and do high damage to you?

I reaaaally hate how it looked in the demo with enemies looking dumb as shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> i'm surprised at the fact that you said enemies are hard/cheap to deal with. Do they really get smart or does the difficulty come in the fact that they may absorb your attacks and do high damage to you?
> 
> I reaaaally hate how it looked in the demo with enemies looking dumb as shit.



Let's just say on the last level i died 9 times in the first 10 minutes  Scouts + Fire users + Robots + Normal soldiers = death


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 14, 2008)

How's the storyline?  My speakers on my computer died, so I can't really tell what you're saying in your review.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> How's the storyline?  My speakers on my computer died, so I can't really tell what you're saying in your review.



Loved it, highest rated part. Gave it a 9. 

Just bumping it incase anyone misses it. 



crazymtf said:


> My video Review for *Star Wars Force Unleashed*.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhUEN9LQhtc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 14, 2008)

Rock Band 2 is the sex


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 14, 2008)

I bought the RB bundle for the PS3


----------



## Jackal (Sep 14, 2008)

Gears of War 2. Brumak Rodeo?


----------



## Game King Cheez (Sep 14, 2008)

Infinite Undiscovery let me down.

I knew I should've bought Tales of Vesperia.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Sep 14, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> Rock Band 2 is the sex



You played it?  How is it?  Aside from some cymbals and an extra foot pad, I didn't hear about anything new about RB2.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 15, 2008)

Game King Cheez said:


> Infinite Undiscovery let me down.
> 
> I knew I should've bought Tales of Vesperia.



lol. i got both. I hear you though. The game looks amazing on paper but it just doesn't feel right for me. a few lil stuff detracts alot in this game for sum reason. i dunno. what let u down?

i was talking shit at first about vesperia being abyss 2, but i'm enjoying it a bit more than IU.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 15, 2008)

Glad I got Tales of Vesperia instead of Infinite Undiscovery then.  Is it even worth buying?  Or should I just wait until it gets a price cut?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 15, 2008)

getting IU sometime this week for about 50% cheaper. ^^
I want Tales godamnit, there's not even a release date for it in EU 



MasterSitsu said:


> Wait you have a GF that likes Lost Odyssey? lucky bugger.I just invited a girl over to my house the other day to do school work and she cought me playing LO and she woulden't stop complaining how the game degrades women. >___<



lol wut? apart from Ming's ridicolous clothing I have no idea what she's talking about. game hater? >__>


----------



## MS81 (Sep 15, 2008)

I didn't know u have to have a program to install a Labtop HDD.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2008)

Gamespot/Gamespy/IGN have proven to me again, for the uptenth time of what shitty reviewers they have.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> Gamespot/Gamespy/IGN have proven to me again, for the uptenth time of what shitty reviewers they have.



boom, old news ;D
but what have they done now? xD


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 15, 2008)

so my console crapped out on me last night while playing live


----------



## Dark Aether (Sep 15, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> so my console crapped out on me last night while playing live



Was it the dreaded RROD?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> Gamespot/Gamespy/IGN have proven to me again, for the uptenth time of what shitty reviewers they have.



Taking a guess star wars reviews pissed you off 

As for Infinite undiscovery i enjoyed it more then tales. But to me both are worthy of playing.


----------



## Barry. (Sep 15, 2008)

Well I think my DVD drive for my 360 just went to hell. So probably wont be playing for a while......

*Goes and plays PS3*


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 15, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Was it the dreaded RROD?



ya 

at first i had problems a few weeks ago due to the power supply overheating...but now im having video card problems...at one point i turned it on and i just got the rrod...then back to normal...im done with it lol i need to send it in


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Sep 15, 2008)

New Fable II Screens. And oh yes, they are lovely.


----------



## Game King Cheez (Sep 15, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> getting IU sometime this week for about 50% cheaper. ^^
> I want Tales godamnit, there's not even a release date for it in EU




IIRC, Tales was set for a Spring 2009 release in EU.

>_>


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 15, 2008)

Europe is getting the Brotherhood of Steel figurine instead of the bobble-head as well. I iz happy.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> New Fable II Screens. And oh yes, they are lovely.



Dunno what i want more, fable 2 or saints row 2. Either way i can't lose


----------



## Jotun (Sep 15, 2008)

So wait the apprentices name is Starkiller? That's very interesting lol


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Sep 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Dunno what i want more, fable 2 or saints row 2. Either way i can't lose



Indeed, you can't lose. Fable 2 and FallOut 3 is all I'll be getting in October. I really want to play both of 'm.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 15, 2008)

To be honest, I'm more pumped for Fable 2.


----------



## Game King Cheez (Sep 15, 2008)

So, is anyone else hoping they don't flop on Star Ocean 4 like they did with IU?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2008)

Game King Cheez said:


> So, is anyone else hoping they don't flop on Star Ocean 4 like they did with IU?



The word flop is when sales suck. Doesn't matter if it's critically acclaimed, so please get it right. 


As for IU i enjoyed it a hell of alot more then star ocean 3, SO3 sucked ass though so not much to compare. Still hoping SO4 is good.


----------



## Game King Cheez (Sep 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> The word flop is when sales suck. Doesn't matter if it's critically acclaimed, so please get it right.
> 
> 
> As for IU i enjoyed it a hell of alot more then star ocean 3, SO3 sucked ass though so not much to compare. Still hoping SO4 is good.



Fine, fine. Call it whatever you want, but the game was just average. Not mediocre nor revolutionary.

Of course, the game doesn't start to get decent until Disc 2, so that's probably the reason. I absolutely hated the beginning. And the lip syncing. Oh gawd.

Anyways, I still don't see the reason why everyone hated SO3. Was it because of the ridiculous plot twist or the actual gameplay?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 15, 2008)

If you do the prestige thing on CoD 4, you start from level 1 again, right?  Does that mean that you also lose all of the guns that you unlocked before?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 16, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> If you do the prestige thing on CoD 4, you start from level 1 again, right?  Does that mean that you also lose all of the guns that you unlocked before?


Yup.

Gamertag: The Nihility

Add me up yo.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2008)

Game King Cheez said:


> Fine, fine. Call it whatever you want, but the game was just average. Not mediocre nor revolutionary.
> 
> Of course, the game doesn't start to get decent until Disc 2, so that's probably the reason. I absolutely hated the beginning. And the lip syncing. Oh gawd.
> 
> Anyways, I still don't see the reason why everyone hated SO3. Was it because of the ridiculous plot twist or the actual gameplay?



Just trying to help you note the difference. Planet of the apes remake was critically terrible. But how much it made? Far from a flop. Same with spider-man 3. 

Anyway i thought it was good on disk 1, and kept getting better and i thought the ending was very good. 

and the whole story of SO3 is terrible, not just the twist. Which was LOL in your face fans we fucked you over, kinda feel. and the gameplay was a bore for me. And i hated the characters...actually i didn't like anything in it


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 16, 2008)

Now that I think about it...I'm perfectly happy with my five stars.  No need to go do Prestige.  Besides, it's not like I'm that good at CoD 4...


----------



## Grandia (Sep 16, 2008)

Good news for UK and Europeans, new Price cut this Friday

Offiicial Site

UK - £129 Arcade, £169 Pro, £229 Elite

Europe - €179/239/299


----------



## Jotun (Sep 16, 2008)

I'll add you tmrw Stumpy. Prestige is the equivalent of game score lol


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 16, 2008)

Jotun said:


> So wait the apprentices name is Starkiller? That's very interesting lol



No, that's his code-name. It's recycling the original Skywalker surname.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 16, 2008)

Ya I know what Starkiller is derived from, was just intrigued that they would use that name.

Lots of garbage reviews on the game. I literally laughed out loud at IGNs 7.3

Looking forward to playing the game soon


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 16, 2008)

Gametrailers gave it a 6.9. I called BS as well. Should be at least 7.5.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 16, 2008)

Fable 2 has no mana apparently. That should be interesting. Peter M said people who used the glitch in Pub Games will be surprised when they convert their char. I am calling BS on that.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 16, 2008)

Same     here.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 16, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Fable 2 has no mana apparently. That should be interesting. Peter M said people who used the glitch in Pub Games will be surprised when they convert their char. I am calling BS on that.



cool, I've never been a fan of the concept of mana/mp meter (and Hp for that matter) 

hhaha, they're probably going to make those characters known as cheaters in the game or something 



Game King Cheez said:


> IIRC, Tales was set for a Spring 2009 release in EU.
> 
> >_>



oh I see
can't wait!


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 16, 2008)

I love 360 <3

Achievement ftw!! It's so smart that [WoW Blizzard] is gunna copy it xD

Nice overall graphics, game play, and gamer's communication =)


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 16, 2008)

> A bullish Microsoft has declared it's happy to go toe-to-toe with rival Sony products, as the two companies prepare for another bloody battle at retail this Christmas.
> 
> Speaking exclusively to GamesIndustry.biz, Phil Spencer, head of Microsoft Games Studios, has declared that first-party publishing has always been about exclusives, and he's confident his titles can better anything his bitter rivals at Sony can turn out.
> 
> ...



Bullish indeed.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 16, 2008)

yes guys I gotta new job now I can get an elite.


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Sep 16, 2008)

I think Xbox 360 is best because i have it..


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Bullish indeed.



Maybe so but it's truth. Sony really doesn't have much coming out soon besides little big planet and resistance 2, and hell that's me, and i buy alot of games 

God of war 3 out this year might of been a different story


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well I don't think there's any doubt Sony have the better set of internal studios overall. For the rest of this year:

* Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts
    * Fable 2
    * Gears of War 2
    * Lips
    * Scene It? Box Office Smash
    * You're in the Movies

VS

    * Afrika (Japan)
    * LittleBigPlanet
    * MotorStorm: Pacific Rift
    * Resistance 2
    * SOCOM: Confrontation
    * White Knight Chronicles​
I'd still go with Playstation myself, Gears of War 2 is all that interests me on the Xbox.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm iffy about resistance, I wasn't a huge fan of the first one. Not a big fan of Socom.  Motorstorm it came with the ps3, played it for 10 minutes, never touched it again.

The only thing that I regret about switching from sony to ms, is the fact that there won't be GoW3 for me.  Damn you sony, you take back your FF13 and give me God of war 3.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 16, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Well I don't think there's any doubt Sony have the better set of internal studios overall. For the rest of this year:
> 
> * Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts
> * Fable 2
> ...


Eh do we need to do this? lol.  You were kinda provoked, but there are games on both consoles coming.

I don't think White Knight Chronicles is an 08 title ;(  Unless they have a huge showing at TGS with a nearly finished build I guess.

Anyways, this is the 360 thread.  My 20gig HDD sucks


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 16, 2008)

The apprentice's codename in FU is Starkiller?  Wish they could have been more creative-it's already been used once (In Knights of the Old Republic-that guy you can duel on Taris, is Bendak Starkiller).  But I'm sure that won't bring the quality of the game down.


----------



## Akira (Sep 16, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> The apprentice's codename in FU is Starkiller?  Wish they could have been more creative-it's already been used once (In Knights of the Old Republic-that guy you can duel on Taris, is Bendak Starkiller).  But I'm sure that won't bring the quality of the game down.



Starkiller was meant to be Luke Skywalker's surname (I think), so that's where the name came from.


----------



## Game King Cheez (Sep 16, 2008)

Halo Wars isn't part of the 2008 line-up?

D:<


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> The apprentice's codename in FU is Starkiller?  Wish they could have been more creative-it's already been used once (In Knights of the Old Republic-that guy you can duel on Taris, is Bendak Starkiller).  But I'm sure that won't bring the quality of the game down.



He has like, so many nicknames from PR.

Starkiller, The Apprentice, Darth Vader's Secret Apprentice.

Why is his name hidden in such a fucking mystery? There's no point..


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 16, 2008)

rsa96 said:


> I think Xbox 360 is best because i have it..



Really?!

Well, who can argue against that!



			
				Jotun said:
			
		

> Peter M said people who used the glitch in Pub Games will be surprised when they convert their char. I am calling BS on that.



Peter has been taking cues from Dyack, it's all just some huge experiment!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2008)

Game King Cheez said:


> Halo Wars isn't part of the 2008 line-up?
> 
> D:<



No it's not. 

Starkiller is called that cause he's a pimp.


----------



## Noiteru (Sep 16, 2008)

Playing Infinite Undiscovery and hating it - another hyped square fail in my opinion

Playing The Force Unleashed - Fun but repetive, boring levels and the jedi battles could have been much better

Currently w8ing for Fallout Fable 2 and The Last Remnant


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 16, 2008)

Already pre-ordered Fight Night Round 4 and Skate 2.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 16, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Already pre-ordered Fight Night Round 4 and Skate 2.


Why?

And you commented about me posting an IGN review  Pre-ordering is equally for tools.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 16, 2008)

well i sent off my console today


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 16, 2008)

Did you kiss it goodbye?  And if you're like me, you'll start calling Customer Service everyday within a week and be disappointed because they haven't received your 360 yet.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 16, 2008)

nahh..im patient..i dont play it much anyway lol

i actually had a good time with customer service today lol...we held a conversation and was making jokes and stuff lol


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 16, 2008)

That's what I thought too.  Except then all my friends kept on calling me, and telling me to get my ass online.  Needless to say, none of them felt like playing Original Xbox games with me.  Not a fun time at all.  Especially since it broke on my birthday...


----------



## Braxx (Sep 16, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> Playing Infinite Undiscovery and hating it - another hyped square fail in my opinion
> 
> Playing The Force Unleashed - Fun but repetive, boring levels and the jedi battles could have been much better
> 
> Currently w8ing for Fallout Fable 2 and The Last Remnant



I didn't get Tales or IU because I'm waiting for The Last Remnant too. I played the Tales demo and I didn't like it that much. I usually prefer the classic turn based JRPGs over the action type that Tales and IU has anyway. I never played any of the Fallout games but seeing videos and reading about it really got me interested. I'll probably pick it up. Looks like it will be fun especially with countless endings, huge post apocalyptic Washington D.C. to explore and all the other different things you can do in it. Don't know much about Fable. Doesn't it more or less play like Fallout 3 but with a different plot/setting? Guess I'll look it up and see what its about.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 16, 2008)

Man, I just finished Bioshock.

What a weak end.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Man, I just finished Bioshock.
> 
> What a weak end.



Weak second half in total.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah, the twist was a bit off putting...and


*Spoiler*: __ 



I could've done without Ryan getting a putter through his head




Though I'd still give the game a high A.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice of you. I give it a 7/10. While on a tech level it's done very well personally it was a bore for the second half, dumb and predictable. Not to mention the powers aren't anything to write home about. That's just my thoughts though.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 16, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Yeah, the twist was a bit off putting...and
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Wait..._ 



Beating Ryan's face in with a golf club was the _good_ part of the ending


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 16, 2008)

The gameplay was fine, but it was the story that made me love it, even with the twist.

Bioshock had one of the few stories in a video games that explored its themes, and without being heavy-handed and over-indulgent.

*cough*Metal Gear*cough.

And, well I was a bit surprised by it too. For a whole year I heard about how it was inspired by Atlas Shrugged, and I was worried that it would actually be some objectivism trash. And seeing that the whole game was a giant FU to objectivism brought a smile to my face.



Stumpy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wait..._
> 
> 
> 
> Beating Ryan's face in with a golf club was the _good_ part of the ending




*Spoiler*: __ 



Just seemed to graphic too me. Here is a man who saw his purpose in life crash and burn, and wants to kill himself.

Seeing a club in his head just seemed like they were trying to satisfy the thirteen year-old-boy in us gamers, and it cheapened the moment.

IMO of course.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 17, 2008)

I thought that there should have been a 
*Spoiler*: __ 



third ending, like if you killed only half of the Little Sisters.  I just didn't like how there wasn't an middle ground ending.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 17, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Why?
> 
> And you commented about me posting an IGN review  Pre-ordering is equally for tools.



For one, pre-ordering at the store I always do is free and can be cancelled even when the game is held back for you. Second, the store gives seals for software purchases over 20, and with pre-orders you get double. So I'll be saving some money.


----------



## Game King Cheez (Sep 17, 2008)

Anyone else see that trailer of 2009 UFC video game? I honestly didn't know wtf to think about it.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 17, 2008)

damn guys I gotta get Blue Dragon and Lost Odyssey over again.

also u guys think I should buy K.U.F. circle of doom for $30.


----------



## Lucius (Sep 17, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Man, I just finished Bioshock.
> 
> What a weak end.


did you see all 3 endings? there is actually a bad, a worse and a good end depending on what you do with the little sisters.


----------



## Harley (Sep 17, 2008)

The good ending you get for saving the little sisters is actually pretty good.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 17, 2008)

I've wanted Bioshock for a while, but I've only got the PS3 and they're probably gonna retail it at £39.99 ffs. No way I'm paying anywhere near that for an old game. 

By the way, 
the 360 outsold the Wii last week
.. in Japan. 


> Microsoft’s Xbox 360 outsold Nintendo’s Wii and Sony’s PS3 in Japan during the week ended September 14, Famitsu reports.
> 
> According to an MCV translation of the report, weekly Xbox 360 sales hit 28,681 units, a massive jump on the 843 units shifted a week earlier (Media Create data pegged prior week 360 sales at 1044). In comparison, Nintendo moved 27,057 Wii units and Sony sold just 8,050 PS3s.
> 
> ...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 17, 2008)

^ didn't that happen with Tales as well?


----------



## Lucius (Sep 17, 2008)

or because of tales. heared they had no 360's in stock anymore so the sales last month dropped down. since its restocked again the sales are going good.

thats realy good to hear. microsoft is charging hard this holiday season. i'm happy there is a price cut for the european market too. not like sony where we euros getting screwed over and over again. (we pay 400€ for the 80gb. thats about 570$. got the DS3 month after the US and Japan, never got the MGS4 80gb deal with BC) they still gotta work on the software prices.. 360 force unleased cost over 99$ here on amazon..


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 17, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^ didn't that happen with Tales as well?



No, it outsold the PS3 by quite a margin but not the Wii. 

Microsoft are really going for it in Europe. £129 for the Arcade, that's only £40/£50 more than the PS2. £169 for the 60GB (£10 cheaper than the Wii) and £229 for the Elite. Seeing as Sony are stuck between a rock and a hard place with concerns to their pricing, they're most likely gonna get hammered again. The parents of gamer kids will get the Xbox this Christmas and their mums and grandparents will get the Wii if supply is sufficient.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 17, 2008)

M$ just found there niche'.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah fuck Wii Up 360


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 17, 2008)

If they keep up the arcade games like castle crashers, kiddy fun games like that viva pinata, and jrpgs microsoft can fuckin rip over in japan. Especially with the price cut. They KNOW wtf they gotta do and support. Sony needs to be very scared. 

Also fuck wii for getting exclusive capcom vs. tatsunoko.


----------



## Akira (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm glad Microsoft are making some decent sales in Japan, but I don't think they can beat the Wii. I just can't see it having the same level of demand over there.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 17, 2008)

Lucius said:


> did you see all 3 endings? there is actually a bad, a worse and a good end depending on what you do with the little sisters.



I got the good ending while playing, and youtubed the two other ones. Neither of them fixed the problems I had with the story(and they were worse than the one I got).



> I'm glad Microsoft are making some decent sales in Japan, but I don't think they can beat the Wii.



No one ever said they would, this is a race for second place.


----------



## Akira (Sep 17, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> No one ever said they would, this is a race for second place.



I was just generally commeting on what Snake posted, and I also have a question.


Are all Arcade 360's HDMI enabled now?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 17, 2008)

Got IU today, but I'm not playing it until I've finished Lost Odyssey (I've spent 45 hours on that game now)


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Are all Arcade 360's HDMI enabled now?


I believe ever since they started calling them "Arcade" instead of "Core" they had an HDMI port.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 17, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I believe ever since they started calling them "Arcade" instead of "Core" they had an HDMI port.



yeah I'm getting a pro for my friend and a Arcade for myself.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 18, 2008)

Are there any other wireless adapters that work with the Xbox 360 besides the one made by Microsoft?  I don't feel like paying $100 for one, and I'm tired of coiling and uncoiling a fifty foot ethernet cable.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 18, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Are there any other wireless adapters that work with the Xbox 360 besides the one made by Microsoft?  I don't feel like paying $100 for one, and I'm tired of coiling and uncoiling a fifty foot ethernet cable.



only ethernet connected wireless adapters...gaming adapters...the MS adapter is the only adapter that the console has USB drivers for


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Sep 19, 2008)

Anyone try the new fracture demo?  It's pretty hardcore, I'd imagine they can do some pretty creative things with the land shaping thingy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2008)

I am so buying a elite soon

I mean I can get it at the same price as the wii

wii = 250
elite = 299 BUT you get a piece of paper with it that gives you a 50 euro refund if you send it up so the elite costs 250


fuck the wii is so overpriced now


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 19, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I am so buying a elite soon
> 
> I mean I can get it at the same price as the wii
> 
> ...



I can honestly say that I never expected anyone to ever say that.  But...it's a good thing!  I really hope that the 360 sales beat out the Wii.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm getting an arcade then getting a 120GB HDD to save some money.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I've wanted Bioshock for a while, but I've only got the PS3 and they're probably gonna retail it at ?39.99 ffs. No way I'm paying anywhere near that for an old game.
> 
> By the way,
> the 360 outsold the Wii last week
> .. in Japan.





Snake_108 said:


> No, it outsold the PS3 by quite a margin but not the Wii.
> 
> Microsoft are really going for it in Europe. ?129 for the Arcade, that's only ?40/?50 more than the PS2. ?169 for the 60GB (?10 cheaper than the Wii) and ?229 for the Elite. Seeing as Sony are stuck between a rock and a hard place with concerns to their pricing, they're most likely gonna get hammered again. The parents of gamer kids will get the Xbox this Christmas and their mums and grandparents will get the Wii if supply is sufficient.



according to media create it did not. But still I am happy to see Japan buy more 360's. They are finally getting the JRPGs they want, just took Microsoft forever to get them out.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a question about the dlc for Lost Odyssey, are the 3 rings worth getting? they don't say what the 3rd ring does Oo

and is the extra dungeon worth the hassle, and when in the game is it accesible?

I'm on the 4th disc now and I've spent about 40+ hours on this game! 
and when I'm done I'm gonna play through IU, and then Fallout 3/ fable 2, the 360 is getting some damn nice rpg's, just the way I like it


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 19, 2008)

I was going to buy LO today, since I was bored and wanted something to play.

They were selling Too Human at half price though, so I picked it up.

How many hours does the single player campaign last?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I was going to buy LO today, since I was bored and wanted something to play.
> 
> They were selling Too Human at half price though, so I picked it up.
> 
> How many hours does the single player campaign last?



First time? Bout 9 hours. To get to level 50? Maybe 20-21 hours. I'm level 49 and I'm at 20 hours.



SmackyTheFrog said:


> Anyone try the new fracture demo?  It's pretty hardcore, I'd imagine they can do some pretty creative things with the land shaping thingy.



Fracture was awesome. Buying it indeed.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Sep 19, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I buy another LO because my 2nd disc is stratched I dunno how but that's the only one that dont work I get on ship to go to the Island after Kaim's daughter..... then it just stops.



what disc drive drive do you have on your 360


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2008)

ZachiruHirosaki said:


> what disc drive drive do you have on your 360



use the old and new 360's but my 2nd disc def don't work.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Sep 19, 2008)

MS81 said:


> use the old and new 360's but my 2nd disc def don't work.



name?How does look like?


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2008)

ZachiruHirosaki said:


> name?How does look like?



dude it don't matter my 2nd disc just don't work.

my cousin have the new(falcon) HDMI 360 while I have the old(xneon) version.

tested the game on both.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Sep 19, 2008)

then i dont know the cause, dude


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2008)

ZachiruHirosaki said:


> then i dont know the cause, dude



It's ok I just have to get another one. 

and I'm getting the arcade HDMI with 120GB HDD.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 19, 2008)

I would bring it back to the store and try to get them to replace it.  That sucks if you have to pay again, just for one disc.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I would bring it back to the store and try to get them to replace it.  That sucks if you have to pay again, just for one disc.



yeah they told me that though.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> thanks!
> but what does the third item do? it doesn't say in the info on xbl
> 
> I'm experienxing alot of glitching when the music stops playing and sometimes while loading the game freezes. I fear for my xbox



dude don't play LO until the patch for install on HDD.

that will solve most of the 360 problems.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 20, 2008)

^too late for that considering the fact that I've already spent 40 hours on it


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^too late for that considering the fact that I've already spent 40 hours on it



yeah but I wouldn't play it until.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 20, 2008)

lol, true xDDD


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Sep 20, 2008)

So what do you guys think about the new avatar system xbox is planning on this fall?  Is there even a point to it?  Like is it going to be like PS home where you can interact with a group of people or is it just a random thing xbox thought we would like?

Anyway, doesn't really appeal to me.  And can't wait for Brothers in Arms and Fracture to come out.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 20, 2008)

I think they were pushing more for a Wii-esqe approach. U make the avatar and earn new shit for it threw diff games. I don't think they'll do as much as Home (which is sorta overkill  but its cool). Just something simple and could be used in some games.

Really i'm not jumping out of my seat or anything, but i know i'll play with it...i'm an rpg fool who likes collecting things and stuff so its a given.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> So what do you guys think about the new avatar system xbox is planning on this fall?  Is there even a point to it?  Like is it going to be like PS home where you can interact with a group of people or is it just a random thing xbox thought we would like?
> 
> Anyway, doesn't really appeal to me.  And can't wait for Brothers in Arms and Fracture to come out.


I really looking foward to it.


----------



## Noiteru (Sep 20, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I buy another LO because my 2nd disc is stratched I dunno how but that's the only one that dont work I get on ship to go to the Island after Kaim's daughter..... then it just stops.



There must be something wrong with the shipment, a friend of mine bought the game and had the same problems with disc 4...

So the fall update, do we have the actual date to it?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 20, 2008)

Woah, that snuck up on me.

Lego Batman comes out this week.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 20, 2008)

Just played the Fracture and TFU demos.

One was really awesome and the other was pretty bad.  Can you guess which was which?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 20, 2008)

I didn't care for either demo.

But I'm guessing Fracture was the bad one.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Just played the Fracture and TFU demos.
> 
> One was really awesome and the other was pretty bad.  Can you guess which was which?



Humm not familiar with your taste, but I'll go with star wars. Don't remember you liking DMC/God of war but could be wrong. 

I liked both, and bought/buying both


----------



## Id (Sep 20, 2008)

Ok my brother just bought a 360 from gamestop 2 days ago. It was working all fine and dandy, until it scratched my brothers brand new game (Gears of War). 

X-Box was bought at game stop.
The Gears of War game was bought at walmart.


My question is, how do I go abbey to get my brothers claim my brothers warranty. Do I stop at gamestop, and ask for reinverstment for the system and the game, even though the game was bought some ware else?


Please help - Id


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't think the xbox warrranty covers the games, only the xbox's defects.

I thought TFU demo was pretty fun, but I was expecting the physics system to be better though, force grip was fun, but didn't feel right.

I thought fracture was pretty cool with all the enviroment shaping, I bet they can do some pretty creative puzzles with this system kind of like portal.


----------



## Id (Sep 21, 2008)

What if I take the game to walmart, will they give give me a new game? Seriously this is fucked up, not only does the system break and destroy your game...they wont take full responsibility(?).


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 21, 2008)

Doubt it.  Did you move the Xbox while the disc was in it?  Because I know that was the reason behind a lot of complaints when the 360 first came out.

If not, then trying buying a cheap used game (like, a five buck one) and then play it and see if it gets scratched.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 21, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> So what do you guys think about the new avatar system xbox is planning on this fall?  Is there even a point to it?  Like is it going to be like PS home where you can interact with a group of people or is it just a random thing xbox thought we would like?
> 
> Anyway, doesn't really appeal to me.  And can't wait for Brothers in Arms and Fracture to come out.



I think it's kinda nice. and it will sure feel more personal than the current system xD

I want BiA too, but they have dropped the coop play so I'll probably wait and buy it later


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 21, 2008)

Hm, Too Human is win. The reviews don't do it justice.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 21, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> There must be something wrong with the shipment, a friend of mine bought the game and had the same problems with disc 4...
> 
> So the fall update, do we have the actual date to it?



yeah I think it's because of the way it was shipped. no multi-disc case.

fall update should be around end of Oct.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 21, 2008)

MS81 said:


> yeah I think it's because of the way it was shipped. no multi-disc case.



yeah, that was a bit lame of them 


hooked on Infinite Undiscovery now, it's freaking awesome


----------



## MS81 (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah hopefully I'll be able to get an Elite with a NEW LO game.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 21, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> yeah, that was a bit lame of them
> 
> 
> hooked on Infinite Undiscovery now, it's freaking awesome



lol That's usually what I see you play when I get on.

I'm still on Tales of Vesperia. The game is long as hell, though I'm getting closer to finish.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm so sad...off to college, and I have no 360 .

I'll have to live through you guys now!


----------



## Jotun (Sep 21, 2008)

Id said:


> What if I take the game to walmart, will they give give me a new game? Seriously this is fucked up, not only does the system break and destroy your game...they wont take full responsibility(?).



Lol, well the only real way it could have scratched the disc was if you moved the 360 while it was inside. I haven't heard of 360's being scratch DJ's by themselves.


> Hm, Too Human is win. The reviews don't do it justice.



Very average game, could be fun with another person. I think some of the reviews were quite generous.

Well just beat TFU. I knew the ending was going to be weak, but damn...


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Vader: He's dead" lol thats it? And I won't even talk about the dark side ending because it doesn't follow continuity.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 21, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Hm, Too Human is win. The reviews don't do it justice.


Truth.  Well at least from my experience with the demo ;3


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 21, 2008)

I had fun with the demo, but when I played it at my friend's house, it just wasn't as...captivating as the demo was.


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Sep 21, 2008)

I bought Star Wars TFT and I played the first three levels and haven't played it since it just doesn't grab my attention


----------



## MS81 (Sep 22, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm so sad...off to college, and I have no 360 .
> 
> I'll have to live through you guys now!



It's not bad bro, u got teh woeminz theare!!!!!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 22, 2008)

I had the women back home AND my 360.  Guess I'll just have to wander around my dorm and check each room until I find someone who has their 360 with them.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 22, 2008)

My prayers go out to you forgotten hero.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 22, 2008)

Go find that gamer chick to bang.


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 22, 2008)

Gamertag: The Stafford
fav games 
rb6v2, halo 3, gta 4, saints row, BFBC, Naruto ROAN, and crackdown


----------



## MS81 (Sep 22, 2008)

I wanna work at Gamestop b'cuz I'm not a fanboy of either system.

but yeah hopefully I can get back online with you guys.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 22, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> lol That's usually what I see you play when I get on.
> 
> I'm still on Tales of Vesperia. The game is long as hell, though I'm getting closer to finish.



F*ck yah! I'm so hooked to it now, plus I don't have gold atm. gonna get it when fable 2 comes out ^^

what's your gamertag btw? I keep mixing up who's who


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm totally in love with Tales of Vesperia at the moment. The characters are so real and the world extremely engaging and natural. Honestly, I don't want this game to end at all.


----------



## Noiteru (Sep 22, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> I'm totally in love with Tales of Vesperia at the moment. The characters are so real and the world extremely engaging and natural. Honestly, I don't want this game to end at all.



Why does europe have to wait like always


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 22, 2008)

Because Japan is racist and doesn't care for anything beyond the border?


----------



## MS81 (Sep 22, 2008)

Tales didn't make it to Europe??


----------



## Noiteru (Sep 22, 2008)

MS81 said:


> Tales didn't make it to Europe??



Only in 2009...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah, we have to wait too long 
I want it nooow! (I wonder on how many pages here I've complained about this already )


----------



## MS81 (Sep 22, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> yeah, we have to wait too long
> I want it nooow! (I wonder on how many pages here I've complained about this already )



I feel for u guys, maybe M$ is making the Europeans pay for not supporting as much.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 22, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> F*ck yah! I'm so hooked to it now, plus I don't have gold atm. gonna get it when fable 2 comes out ^^
> 
> what's your gamertag btw? I keep mixing up who's who



I'm Br0wnAzn, though I might get it changed to DrunknMunky or something since no one knows its me. xD


----------



## Lucius (Sep 22, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> Why does europe have to wait like always


i'm in pain too bro. i hope it will come early 2009.

early 2009 will be realy good for Jrpg fans i guess. ToV (for euros..) followed by star ocean 4 and ff13.

can't wait^^


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 22, 2008)

MS81 said:


> *I wanna work at Gamestop* b'cuz I'm not a fanboy of either system.


NOOOOO! Bad idea.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 22, 2008)

Found some guy down my hall who brought his 360.  Only problem is he doesn't play new games, only original Xbox games because they're cheaper...what an idiot.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey I just remembered, does Xbox 360(I think that was his username) still post here?

He still has to kick my ass at halo 3.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2008)

Just got CoD4, Ninja Gaiden II, GTAIV, Crackdown, Dead Rising, and a wifi adaptor in the mail.  The only new ones to me are Ninja Gaiden and GTAIV though.  Well... new in the sense that I haven't played these specific versions 



MS81 said:


> I wanna work at Gamestop b'cuz I'm not a fanboy of either system.
> 
> but yeah hopefully I can get back online with you guys.


Don't do it D:  The only reason I could ever have to work at a dreadful place like that would be to essentially go behind enemy lines to see first-hand how their system works.


Vonocourt said:


> Hey I just remembered, does Xbox 360(I think that was his username) still post here?
> 
> He still has to kick my ass at halo 3.


I think it was The_Xbox_360 or something, but I haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 22, 2008)

How much did all that cost you?  More specifically, how much did the wifi adaptor cost?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 22, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Don't do it D:  The only reason I could ever have to work at a dreadful place like that would be to essentially go behind enemy lines to see first-hand how their system works.



I don't think it's worth it.

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]r72BRRTkOQs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]DFK7BKwlj8I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]VFzC65kF7P0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ejAaOV8hQQw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]6Ej2dUvsz8E[/YOUTUBE]




Ewwww!


----------



## MS81 (Sep 22, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> NOOOOO! Bad idea.



well I'm working at the Gap next to it, so I guess it's not that bad.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Just played the Fracture and TFU demos.
> 
> One was really awesome and the other was pretty bad.  Can you guess which was which?



I can only assume TFU demo was bad, because the fraction demo was damn near genius. Being able to manipulate the ground is awesome as hell. I could spend hours just blowing up the ground over and voer and raising and lowering it, and the weapon at the demo end is win.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 22, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> I can only assume TFU demo was bad, because the fraction demo was damn near genius. Being able to manipulate the ground is awesome as hell. I could spend hours just blowing up the ground over and voer and raising and lowering it, and the weapon at the demo end is win.



Yeah it was alot of fun, can't wait to buy it.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 22, 2008)

ETA on it being available for Silver?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> I can only assume TFU demo was bad, because the fraction demo was damn near genius. Being able to manipulate the ground is awesome as hell. I could spend hours just blowing up the ground over and voer and raising and lowering it, and the weapon at the demo end is win.


Eh not really. TFU seemed like an average game with huge production values while Fracture played like a game with a good idea but flawed execution.  It was only a demo, but I wasn't impressed.



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> ETA on it being available for Silver?


I think the general rule of thumb with demo releases for Silver are a week after the gold release, but I'm not sure how close they follow that.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 22, 2008)

Seeing as it's M$, everything in the consumer's favour is not followed exactly.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 23, 2008)

tri Ace *bows*



hope they announce a release date at TGS


----------



## Barry. (Sep 23, 2008)

^What game is that???

Edit: Star Ocean 4???


----------



## MS81 (Sep 23, 2008)

Grandia said:


> tri Ace *bows*
> 
> 
> 
> hope they announce a release date at TGS



star ocean looks pwnsome.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 23, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I'm Br0wnAzn, though I might get it changed to DrunknMunky or something since no one knows its me. xD



aha, so that was you xDDD


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 23, 2008)

Grandia said:


> tri Ace *bows*
> 
> 
> 
> hope they announce a release date at TGS


;o Where did that footage come from?  I wasn't aware that they had released real gameplay footage like that yet.



forgotten_hero said:


> How much did all that cost you?  More specifically, how much did the wifi adaptor cost?


Forgot to respond to this.  I bought some of them earlier this year when I had my bro's 360 and some of it my brother also decided to let me have for a while ;3 We're cool like that.


----------



## Noiteru (Sep 23, 2008)

Star Oceans 4 looks amazing

2008 and 2009 are going to be the best years for gamers in all of time

2008 games to get: Fracture, Dead Space, Far Cry 2, Fable 2, Fallout 3, Gears of War 2, The Last Remnant, Left4Dead, Sonic Unleashed, Naruto BB, it never ends


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 23, 2008)

New Naruto game a must-have? I fucking doubt it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> Star Oceans 4 looks amazing
> 
> 2008 and 2009 are going to be the best years for gamers in all of time
> 
> 2008 games to get: Fracture, Dead Space, Far Cry 2, Fable 2, Fallout 3, Gears of War 2, The Last Remnant, Left4Dead, Sonic Unleashed, Naruto BB, it never ends



Prince of persia
Mirror's edge
Little big planet
Spider-man: web of shadows
Valkyrie Chronicles
Rise of the argonauts
Dark void
Lord of the rings conquest

Too many :amazed
Wallet =
Me =


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 23, 2008)

Grandia said:


> tri Ace *bows*
> 
> 
> 
> hope they announce a release date at TGS



It doesn't look to be anywhere near as awful as Star Ocean 3.

We can only hope


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2008)

^Problem with SO3 was it's story not gameplay tho i didn't like either


----------



## MS81 (Sep 23, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> ^Problem with SO3 was it's story not gameplay tho i didn't like either



I only played SO2.


----------



## Grandia (Sep 23, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> ;o Where did that footage come from?  I wasn't aware that they had released real gameplay footage like that yet.
> 
> 
> Forgot to respond to this.  I bought some of them earlier this year when I had my bro's 360 and some of it my brother also decided to let me have for a while ;3 We're cool like that.



gameplay footage was sandwiched between the cg cutscenes from the E3 trailer:



oh and one from a recent JP commercial (Crappy Quality):


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2008)

Last remnants coming out soon iam psyched for that


----------



## MS81 (Sep 24, 2008)

Last remnant my RPG of choice.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 24, 2008)

any news on that game?  
looks kinda cool and all but I know almost nothing about it xD


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 24, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> ^Problem with SO3 was it's story not gameplay tho i didn't like either



The major plot twist was god-awful


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Sep 24, 2008)

Gamertag is genesis trade ...
 I don't play alot of games beside CoD4..
Quick note,Don't invite me to a game I'm not playing *HALO PERFECT EXAMPLE*


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 24, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned, Star Ocean 3 was friggin' awesome overall.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 24, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> As far as I'm concerned, Star Ocean 3 was friggin' awesome overall.



Grrr. I absolutely hated the long pauses in some scenes, and the pace.

Once the game hit that awful plot twist, the game just felt rushed after that. More areas became bland, and I lost interest rather quickly.

Which is tragic, because prior to the whole twist, it was actually picking up well enough for my tastes.

Only the combat was awesome, and even then, I would got for a Tales game instead.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 24, 2008)

man, it's hard to get direction on where I'm supposed to go in IU. the map isn't super useful -___-

loving the crafting, combat & party system though


----------



## Athrum (Sep 24, 2008)

A new gears 2 video just appeared in the tubes xD
Man even though i own a PS3 this game is just so awesome, i guess i'll have to go to a friends house to play this one too xD
And there is a Predator lookalike in the new locust horde xD


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 24, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> As far as I'm concerned, Star Ocean 3 was friggin' awesome overall.


quoted for truth!!


----------



## redsoxzombie (Sep 24, 2008)

xbox has taken over my friends life


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 24, 2008)

Athrum said:


> And there is a Predator lookalike in the new locust horde xD



The dude with the staff with two chainsaws on it?


----------



## Neji (Sep 24, 2008)

hey guys play Lord of the Rings BFME II

that is all


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 24, 2008)

^put 30+ hours into it already fool.


----------



## Neji (Sep 24, 2008)

I played it before GoW came out on my cousin's xbox. Just remembered about it recently and i'm playing more often


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 24, 2008)

I think i actually have it somewhere lol

I know i have it for the PC


----------



## MS81 (Sep 25, 2008)

redsoxzombie said:


> xbox has taken over my friends life



sadly it will take over mines soon as I get a new one.


----------



## Noiteru (Sep 25, 2008)

Armored core For Answer online play is awesome

damn it...I cant defeat the guy ranked 1


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

Armored core campaign sucked though....


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Sep 25, 2008)

Bought Hell's Highway!!! 
I really like the gore system.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 25, 2008)

ZachiruHirosaki said:


> Bought Hell's Highway!!!
> I really like the gore system.



I was going to buy that (loved the previous games) but the removal of the coop(skirmish) mode put me off. gonna buy it after christmas, saving me monies for Fable 2, Fallout 3, Gow 2, Cod5 World at war


----------



## Fogun 01 (Sep 25, 2008)

So anyone watch the new teaser trailer on Bungie.net yet? The Halo 3 forums are going absolutely nuts. Seems interesting, looks like it takes place during the Halo 2 storyline, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



right after Regret's ship leaves New Mombasa.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 25, 2008)

Happy Halo 3, a year has passed and I'm still playing it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 25, 2008)

Fogun 01 said:


> So anyone watch the new teaser trailer on Bungie.net yet? The Halo 3 forums are going absolutely nuts. Seems interesting, looks like it takes place during the Halo 2 storyline,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



It's not loading for me.  Is it tight?

Edit: Never mind, just got it to work.  It looks like it takes place during the reporter's story in the graphic novel (the one with like four different stories in it).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I was going to buy that (loved the previous games) but the removal of the coop(skirmish) mode put me off. gonna buy it after christmas, saving me monies for Fable 2, Fallout 3, Gow 2, Cod5 World at war



You are going to buy Call of Duty 3.5 over Brothers in Arms? The best WWII games next to CoD2?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 26, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You are going to buy Call of Duty 3.5 over Brothers in Arms? The best WWII games next to CoD2?



probably not since I just got a shitload of money xD
but yeah, coop is pretty important to me. ;D


I just found EDF super cheap!


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Sep 26, 2008)

Anybody buy Rock Band 2? If so, have they tried transferring their songs from the 1st game to the second?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 26, 2008)

hey, what does the dlc "A Voucher" do in Infinite undiscovery? I haven't noticed anything different Oo


----------



## Jotun (Sep 26, 2008)

Sasuke1_2 said:


> Anybody buy Rock Band 2? If so, have they tried transferring their songs from the 1st game to the second?



What exactly are you trying to ask, I think you had a different question in mind when posting.

400 points to transfer and you get every song minus 2-3 because of certain rights bull shit with Guitar Hero.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry guys I won't be Playing until Dec.25 with u guys until I get me a new Car.

I need a car,PS3,&360. how much money is that??? and can somebody sponsor a charity for me.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey guys I'm thinking of registering for gamefly, I was wondering if there was a contract or anything?  Or do you just pay every month you want to play like MMO services?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2008)

Looking for cheap games while waiting for October and November to eat your wallet? Well here's one you might wanna check out for a rent or 15 bucks. 
*Soldiers of Fortune: Payback - Review*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIr6QU9r28E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Sep 27, 2008)

^I'm glad you reviewed that, the local BB was out of BIA and SWFU and considered renting that.  I don't wanna be known as the "browse around but never buy anything cheap bastard."

So yeah, I'm kind of sick of shooters, so I traded in GTA4, CoD4, and Mass Effect for like 60 bucks.  I got 4000 MS points.  Has anyone here played psychonauts?  I hear good things about it but looks kind of gay.  Probably gonna get geo wars 1 or 2, 1 more likely because it's the same and it's cheaper?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 27, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> I got 4000 MS points.  Has anyone here played psychonauts?  I hear good things about it but looks kind of *gay. *



What are ya? Thirteen?

Psychonauts is awesome, and one of the best action/adventure games to come out in the last few years.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2008)

I still gotta play Psychonauts, looks awesome. And thanks smacky.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 27, 2008)

me too, it looks kinda awesome :3

IU time. I'm loving that game


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2008)

Just make sure you're playing through a video-cable that supports 50hz. If you're using the VGA-HD cable, you won't be able to.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 27, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I still gotta play Psychonauts, looks awesome. And thanks smacky.



Yes you do, it is awesome.

And there shall be no bad mouthing of Tim Schafer's design style in front of me


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 28, 2008)

how much of a difference do the 'better' RGB cables for the 360 make? they're quite expensive


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 28, 2008)

Okay, so I'm getting ready to get a HDD(120GB), and while I was reading about them, I've found quite a few comments about people getting new HDDs and them being so much faster than their old ones. Does anyone know if this is just because of Microsoft using faster HDDs, or because the older HDDs need to be defragmented?

And if it's the latter, is there anyway to do it? And if you can't, won't this be a problem if you're big on _installing_ games?


----------



## Jotun (Sep 28, 2008)

So wait, no co-op or offline multi in BF:BC?

D:

dats ghey


----------



## MS81 (Sep 28, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> how much of a difference do the 'better' RGB cables for the 360 make? they're quite expensive



nah bro just get you an VGA/HD cord. at play-asia.com


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 28, 2008)

MS81 said:


> nah bro just get you an VGA/HD cord. at play-asia.com



will they work on a widescreen TV? (I don't have one of them fancy flat screen/LCD/plasma-thingiemabobs and I can't afford them either)


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 28, 2008)

Depends on if your TV has a vga input.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2008)

Vikings: Battle for Asgard is pretty fun. But a bit glitchy and buggy. Also lack of multiplayer is kinda of stupid, me thinks.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 28, 2008)

I...have no idea. as far as I know it only has two scart/RGB


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2008)

Also I really badly want to play Too Human, if only to be an achievement whore. But I do like the game's concept and design from the demo, looks good. Even if it doesn't deliever as much as it promised.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2008)

TWF said:


> Vikings: Battle for Asgard is pretty fun. But a bit glitchy and buggy. Also lack of multiplayer is kinda of stupid, me thinks.



I found it quite fun myself. I didn't find it to buggy though. But i agree Multi would of boosted the score for me.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not saying its exteremly buggy or anything, like say, certain Force Unleashed bashers do, but just a little bit, like sometimes when I try jumping or climbing obstacles.

I love the gore factor with the fatalities you can do in the game but it could've been executed a way bit better then how it was left by the programmers.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 28, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I...have no idea. as far as I know it only has two scart/RGB



play-asia.com have those I think???


----------



## Jotun (Sep 29, 2008)

I have wanted to try out Viking, you think its worth a rent? Lovin TFU, but I had to return it. When I went to go re-rent it it was checked out -_-. I did see Viking though and I am almost finished with BF:BC as far as single player is concerned. Online is fun, but I think I'd prefer BF on PC to be honest.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Sep 29, 2008)

TWF said:


> Also I really badly want to play Too Human, if only to be an achievement whore. But I do like the game's concept and design from the demo, looks good. Even if it doesn't deliever as much as it promised.


I just rented the game to day, you die alot in the the game thow thanks to cheap baddies, thank god you get to come back to life at the woop of a hat with no death penalty.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2008)

I need something to keep me busy until Fable gets released.

Thinking of going Live Gold + Halo 3, despite my dislike for the squeakers on there. Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 29, 2008)

Get Rainbow Six Vegas 2 or Brothers in arms instead ~~


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I need something to keep me busy until Fable gets released.
> 
> Thinking of going Live Gold + Halo 3, despite my dislike for the squeakers on there. Thoughts? Suggestions?



Go for it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 29, 2008)

hey crazy, are you going to review Brothers in arms? If so it would be cool if you could show of some of the online aspects, I have not seen anything more than two lines of text about that part >__<


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry not a big fan of BIA  But i will be doing a review for silent hill.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 29, 2008)

personally I think the BiA games sucked horrifically. At least the one I have which I think is earned in blood or something. its just........... not good. Also Whitey, the person I told you over Xbox live who died was Captain Apoo in the one piece section, we had the One Piece tournament battledome changed into his honor


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2008)

^Yeah i saw, i posted in his thread.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm just awaiting Fable 2 to come. Meanwhile amongst this I remain bored of these things Halo3 is hardly keeping me busy I've just gotten the new update for it and it's somewhat of a relief there'll be new campaign levels by January strangely by then I'll be on Fable2 all day.


----------



## Heroic (Sep 29, 2008)

Call of duty 4 is the most addicting game ever, I can't stop playing it


----------



## Kameil (Sep 29, 2008)

Waiting for COD5 and GOW2.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone been on Live today? is the new update implemented yet?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 30, 2008)

No, it's coming out in November IIRC.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 30, 2008)

first person who asks if the new update is added is getting a slap up the head.....im sick of people complaining about how the new update isnt added when MS said xbox live was down for it.....just stupid fucking dumbasses who cant read a damn message about server updates.....im going to bed now, fuck xbox forums


----------



## Noiteru (Sep 30, 2008)

Is anyone getting Golden Axe Beast Rider?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 30, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> first person who asks if the new update is added is getting a slap up the head.....im sick of people complaining about how the new update isnt added when MS said xbox live was down for it.....just stupid fucking dumbasses who cant read a damn message about server updates.....im going to bed now, fuck xbox forums



Shut up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Jotun (Sep 30, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> first person who asks if the new update is added is getting a slap up the head.....im sick of people complaining about how the new update isnt added when MS said xbox live was down for it.....just stupid fucking dumbasses who cant read a damn message about server updates.....im going to bed now, fuck xbox forums



is the new update added 

I wish the new RB2 instruments had the option of cable/wireless. I honestly hate buying batteries.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe I'll get TFU, finish it, then return it with my gamestore contacts. >.>


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 30, 2008)

Jotun said:


> is the new update added
> 
> I wish the new RB2 instruments had the option of cable/wireless. I honestly hate buying batteries.



and you just did that for spite


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 30, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> Is anyone getting Golden Axe Beast Rider?



not me, it looks awful


----------



## Jotun (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll rent it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 30, 2008)

Buy when cheap. Doesn't look awful though.


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 30, 2008)

i got owned red ring of death but at least my bro has one so i get 2 play it when he works


----------



## MS81 (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm getting a used 360 FTW!!!!


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 30, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I'm getting a used 360 FTW!!!!



i would be careful with that..


----------



## MS81 (Sep 30, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> i would be careful with that..



why???


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 30, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> i got owned red ring of death but at least my bro has one so i get 2 play it when he works



Cuz of that.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 30, 2008)

If it was a used anything else then you wouldn't have to worry. A used 360 most likely doesn't have warranty etc and prolly already has alot of problems with it internally that you won't notice until it's too late.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 1, 2008)

Dead space coming out in only two weeks, horray!!  I'm more pumped about this game and Left 4 Dead than GoW2.  Can't wait to climb the ceilings and shoot things.

Was viva pinata and beautiful katamari any good?  I might rent it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2008)

^Viva was fun. But i lost interest in about 10 hours. But if it's your kinda thing go for it. 

And dead space is on my list of buying. But first up is silent hill tomorrow! Let the wallet destroying month *BEGIN! *


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 1, 2008)

xbox live is down again FYI


----------



## MS81 (Oct 1, 2008)

Jotun said:


> If it was a used anything else then you wouldn't have to worry. A used 360 most likely doesn't have warranty etc and prolly already has alot of problems with it internally that you won't notice until it's too late.



yeah but I figured if I buy a 120GB and get the new HDD install patch it will reduce it.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 1, 2008)

^HDD install patch??


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 1, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> But first up is silent hill tomorrow! Let the wallet destroying month *BEGIN! *



I have never played a Silent Hill game, is it worth starting now?


----------



## Jotun (Oct 1, 2008)

They don't really have a collective story. Still kinda hesitant on the new one as well.

Bday is this sat, hoping for some green.

HELL YEA YOUR NEVER TOO OLD TO GET MONEY FROM YOUR AUNTS...

right?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2008)

Returning TFU tomorrow for a full refund.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2008)

Its because Count Dooku wasn't in it to get killed right? 

Too Human is kinda of fun...and glitchy. What the hell, there goes my bloody save file.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 1, 2008)

playing mercs 2 and i must say im thinking its pretty good and very funny


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Its because Count Dooku wasn't in it to get killed right?
> 
> Too Human is kinda of fun...and glitchy. What the hell, there goes my bloody save file.



I hate save glitches... Right when 360 got released there was a problem on how the games loaded the saves and sometimes they would get overwritten

That made me have to unlock Dead or Alive 4 chars 3 times, and stopped me from finishing some games like Ninety nine nights, that game was a pain I could only do once


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Its because Count Dooku wasn't in it to get killed right?



Well, _that_ and because it's a pretty short and shallow game, to be honest. I mean, it's definitely fun to play through once, and as far as graphics/physics go it's lovely, but it's not worth ?60 for a single play-through.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2008)

Play it on Sith Lord.
Then again on Sith Master.
And do both ending for each difficulty.

So you have to play it at least five more times. 

But you do realize their making a sequel of sorts to it right?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes, but I already played through nearly every part of it. I skipped some holocrons, and I only have the Black Lightsaber crystal left to get, but beyond that, meh.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2008)

The wing one was easy as hell for me.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 1, 2008)

Ya my friend did it all in one go too, I got pwned.


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 1, 2008)

anybody else having problems with xbox live??
i thought that bullshit they was doing was only pose to be 24hrs??
fuck is they doin


----------



## MS81 (Oct 1, 2008)

can't w8 I can feel the 360 coming.


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 1, 2008)

^great.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 1, 2008)

damn guys u need to PM your Gamertags again.

since I don't have a 360 anymore.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 1, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> playing mercs 2 and i must say im thinking its pretty good and very funny



Awesome game, I personally loved it as much as GTA IV and more than BFBC.  What's more awesome than blowing shit up?


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 1, 2008)

i would love to discuss xbox360 with you guys but i got the RED RINGS OF DEATH!


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 1, 2008)

ArtieBoy said:


> i would love to discuss xbox360 with you guys but i got the RED RINGS OF DEATH!



sooo....

its not like having a console is your ticket to discussion


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2008)

Bout a hour and a half in silent hill: Homecoming. So far very kickass, also this is my first SH game as well so i'm impressed. Combat is well done, graphics are nice, and story so far is weird, freaky, but good.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 1, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Bout a hour and a half in silent hill: Homecoming. So far very kickass, also this is my first SH game as well so i'm impressed. Combat is well done, graphics are nice, and story so far is weird, freaky, but good.



damn bro, u need SH2&3.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2008)

I saw my friend play through 2 when i was at his house a year or so back. I didn't like it all to much, story was so out of wack and combat was weak. Ill check out 3 though.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 1, 2008)

MS81 said:


> damn guys u need to PM your Gamertags again.
> 
> since I don't have a 360 anymore.



I don't get it, you don't have your old HDD? Even if you didn't all you have to do is recover your gamertag on your new xbox and you can redownload everything you had on your other xbox.

The more you know D:


----------



## MS81 (Oct 1, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I don't get it, you don't have your old HDD? Even if you didn't all you have to do is recover your gamertag on your new xbox and you can redownload everything you had on your other xbox.
> 
> The more you know D:



my crakhed uncle stole it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 1, 2008)

He stole your friend's game too, right?


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 2, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Bout a hour and a half in silent hill: Homecoming. So far very kickass, also this is my first SH game as well so i'm impressed. Combat is well done, graphics are nice, and story so far is weird, freaky, but good.


oh..I forgot that came out.  too bad I don't have any money or i'd buy it now


----------



## Lucius (Oct 2, 2008)

hey guys. what promising exklusives on the xbox 360 you think are coming out from now till.. lets say summer 2009?

thats what i have so far:
Gears of War 2
Fable 2
Halo 3 addon
Star Ocean 4
tales of vesperia (for euros...)

can you please add what you think is promising?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> oh..I forgot that came out.  too bad I don't have any money or i'd buy it now



 I like it alot. Played about a hour more. 



Lucius said:


> hey guys. what promising exklusives on the xbox 360 you think are coming out from now till.. lets say summer 2009?
> 
> thats what i have so far:
> Gears of War 2
> ...



Why only exlsuives? Plenty of multiplat games to pick up. Fallout 3, mirriors edge, spider-man and so on.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2008)

To all those that have pre-ordered the Fable II col. ed., I'd suggest changing that to the normal one. Seems they can't produce enough, so there'll be no metal case or Hobbe Figurine.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm glad I'm the only one getting Last Remnant around here.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 2, 2008)

^what? I'm getting it


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2008)

Me too, where did you get that idea?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 2, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> To all those that have pre-ordered the Fable II col. ed., I'd suggest changing that to the normal one. Seems they can't produce enough, so there'll be no metal case or Hobbe Figurine.



Are you serious? How do you know if you do get one, though.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 2, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Awesome game, I personally loved it as much as GTA IV and more than BFBC.  What's more awesome than blowing shit up?



uh blowing things up with uh i dont know a NUKE


i blew down the UP tower and like 5 other buildings around it


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Are you serious? How do you know if you do get one, though.



No one will get the figurine or the metal case.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 2, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Are you serious? How do you know if you do get one, though.


This is what he is referring to:



Huge disappointment.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 2, 2008)

Damn, that sucks.  But on the plus side, some of my dorm friends and I managed to get our hands on a projector.  Now all we have to do move some beds around and get a clear wall.  Endless LAN parties, here I come.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 2, 2008)

You still get the extra content, but ya that sucks.

Edit: They lowered the price by 10 dollars. Not that big of a deal I guess.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 2, 2008)

Will the bonus dungeon be available later on as DLC?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 2, 2008)

So now there's no way to get the figure, box, and cards right?

Good thing I pre-ordered the regular one.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 2, 2008)

You can print the cards, they giving them out for free as .pdf

Idk if they gonna release the bonus content as DLC later. Why not buy it now and get the bonus dvd. I doubt if they did release it, it would be for under 800 points which is 10 dollars. I don't see the logic in not just getting the CE.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 2, 2008)

Because I'm probably not going to pick it up until next year.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 2, 2008)

I couldn't find it here in sweden at all


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 2, 2008)

I want my new xbox experience


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2008)

New Lionhead Studio diary. Music~ <3


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 2, 2008)

me too. ALso I see you TOO live in new york.. we should seriously make a New York fanclub.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 3, 2008)

My Gamer Tag... (MURADXXX) 
and don't ask why there is XXX...I was just testing and I never thought I would pay money to change my ID...Cause that's freaking retarded!

Anyway...I really hope to play with some of you guys...

I love action games, RPG, Racing, Adventure...Will basically anything that's good!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2008)

I say I'm maybe half way into silent hill 5, shit is pretty badass.  Hope i can cover the awesomeness of it in reviews.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 3, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I say I'm maybe half way into silent hill 5, shit is pretty badass.  Hope i can cover the awesomeness of it in reviews.



U consider it a good start for someone who never played Silent Hill games like me?

Is it a good buy?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> U consider it a good start for someone who never played Silent Hill games like me?
> 
> Is it a good buy?



Yep since this is my first Silent hill and i'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 3, 2008)

Fable II CE cut even further


What once was a really cool Collector's Edition turned into a totally lame Collector's Edition. ;(


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah well, at least there's still the FallOut 3 lim. ed.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm almost done with SH *Friend told me how far I'm in* but i did a review for it now since i won't have time tomorrow. Anyway - 

My silent hill: homecoming review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2xvkQLX11Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 3, 2008)

Sad for Fable II CE buyers. Luckily I'm not one of them.

@crazymtf or anyone else in general,
How long is Silent Hill 5? I just rented it for 5 days, so I'll have to reutrn it by Wednesday. I'll probably play a lot this weekend since school prevents me from playing too much on weekdays.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Sad for Fable II CE buyers. Luckily I'm not one of them.
> 
> @crazymtf or anyone else in general,
> How long is Silent Hill 5? I just rented it for 5 days, so I'll have to reutrn it by Wednesday. I'll probably play a lot this weekend since school prevents me from playing too much on weekdays.



I'd say 10-15 hour mark mattering if you explore or not. Also 5 different endings might take you awhile


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, in that case, I guess I'm going to have to go and change my reservation from Limited to regular.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Oct 4, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Of course, DLC just automatically shows up.



Ok cool. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I'm almost done with SH *Friend told me how far I'm in* but i did a review for it now since i won't have time tomorrow. Anyway -
> 
> My silent hill: homecoming review -
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2xvkQLX11Q[/YOUTUBE]



Just bumping my review. Working on the next four endings now.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm still getting the CE/LE.

Rented Viking. I enjoy playing it because it's so simple, but there are so many things I COULD complain about.

EDIT:

Fable 2 Co-Op most likely won't come out with launch??

I am reading this over at the lionhead studious forums and some other forums.

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 4, 2008)

Hasn't that been confirmed for a couple of days now?

It'll come in with a post-launch patch.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 4, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Hasn't that been confirmed for a couple of days now?
> 
> It'll come in with a post-launch patch.



No one talked about it in here or in any thread in the GD. I also just learned about it. I wouldn't be surprised if others didn't know either.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 4, 2008)

Jotun said:


> No one talked about it in here or in any thread in the GD. I also just learned about it. I wouldn't be surprised if others didn't know either.



I sure didnt...

They better not be rushing Fable 2

Co-op was the most innovative element in the game and now its a patch


----------



## Jotun (Oct 4, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> I sure didnt...
> 
> They better not be rushing Fable 2
> 
> Co-op was the most innovative element in the game and now its a patch



I knew I wasn't the only one. Fable 2 sure is getting a rough start. I can't say I'm NOT pissed about the whole CE thing. Now it's just basically the bonus game content.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 4, 2008)

^the offline coop is there at launch so I'm fine with it. I recon it might be a good thing to take a swing at the story or at least build uop your character & world before you hit it online anyway, so Imo it's not that big of a deal. and if you read the interview with mr Peter about why the online coop was postponed you might actually like the decision


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 4, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I'm still getting the CE/LE.



Me too, it's just an extra 10 bucks. >.> 

Thank God for Fallout 3's LE though <3  October's gonna be one hell of an expensive month. I just bought a new power supply and some more RAM as well. 




> No one talked about it in here or in any thread in the GD. I also just learned about it. I wouldn't be surprised if others didn't know either.



I did know.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 4, 2008)

@Dan: tell me about it 
and november will be just as expensive


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 4, 2008)

^I would love to buy Dead Space, Prince of Persia and Tomb Raider Underworld as well, but I don't wish to spend my money on games I won't even play until months after Fable II and Fallout 3.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 4, 2008)

damnit is the Prince coming in november as well :amazed
my poor poor wallet xD
I want GoW2, Last Remnant and COD:World At War too


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 4, 2008)

Infinity Ward's creating COD6, COD5 was made by Treyarch, so yeah, I'm gonna sit this one out. 

PoP's due December 2nd. -ED- Wait, I'm certain it was supposed to have a November release. I'll look into it. >.> 

I could care less about LR and GOW2. I really ain't interested in either.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 4, 2008)

so? it still looks really good to me 

oh ok. I'll be happy if at least one of the games I want can wait until december XD
coz I sure as hell can't


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 4, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Infinity Ward's creating COD6, COD5 was made by Treyarch, so yeah, I'm gonna sit this one out.
> 
> PoP's due December 2nd. -ED- Wait, I'm certain it was supposed to have a November release. I'll look into it. >.>



Yeah it was dated November 30th on gamespot

But anyway Pop games have been in a downfall, I wont be getting it



Dan Hibiki said:


> I could care less about LR and GOW2. I really ain't interested in either.



Blasmephy


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 4, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> so? it still looks really good to me



Sure does. I mostly have nonsensical reasons for not wanting to pick up COD5. The real reason I ain't getting it has been mentioned before though. Both Fable II and Fallout 3 will gobble up a lot of my time. A LOT. I can't see myself picking up another title before long because I know I won't be done  [with my initial playthroughs] until at least after December.




> oh ok. I'll be happy if at least one of the games I want can wait until december XD
> coz I sure as hell can't



You must have a lot of time on your hands then.  I'm hoping PoP will pop up from under the Christmas tree. 



Noiteru said:


> Yeah it was dated November 30th on gamespot



I remember seeing an even earlier date, November 16th. I would have to check NeoGAF or someplace else for confirmation. 




> But anyway Pop games have been in a downfall, I wont be getting it



Only the third incarnation was less than stellar.  I can't wait to see what Ubisoft have done with the series. The artwork alone looks bloody amazing. 



> Blasmephy



Nonsense.


-ED-

OH SHI-



			
				CVG said:
			
		

> *For real: Alan Wake trailer this month!*


----------



## Barry. (Oct 4, 2008)

I picked up Pure the other day and it's a pretty fun game. Easy to get into.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 4, 2008)

I feel sooo happy cause I'm getting the 60GB now. since I got me a new job.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2008)

Too Human is fun. Who was complaining about the right stick being used for melee combat? I think the only problem I have is that it is sorely lacking in depth and could've been a helluva lot better.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 4, 2008)

That would be Yahtzee, TWF.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 4, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Infinity Ward's creating COD6, COD5 was made by Treyarch, so yeah, I'm gonna sit this one out.



Wrong. Treyarch made CoD3 and CoD:WaW, not CoD5. CoD5 will be by Infinity Ward, I believe.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2008)

Going back to WW2 is lame, who cares.

" Hey guys lets do a CoD set in modern times on an alternative telling of the war on terror! "

" Sure great idea "

A year later.

" Lets go back to the same shitty formula that MoH hasn't gotten over, repetition for the win, right guys? Less effort, more money, look at those EA guys with NBA and Madden? We can do that too! "

" Yeah great idea "

Lame.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 4, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Wrong. Treyarch made CoD3 and CoD:WaW, not CoD5. CoD5 will be by Infinity Ward, I believe.



Nope. CoD6 will be by Infinity Ward. Treyarch have been working on CoD5 (World at War).  I suppose they [Treyarch] are already done with it by now, aren't they?  A 2 month release period is reasonable, me thinks. 

TMF has a point. We've seen enough of WW2.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 4, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Wrong. Treyarch made CoD3 and CoD:WaW, not CoD5. CoD5 will be by Infinity Ward, I believe.



Call of Duty 5 is techincally named Call of Duty: WaW..


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2008)

No one noticed my witty post. 

Seriously WW2 games are lame as hell.

Stop it Activision.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> No one noticed my witty post.
> 
> Seriously WW2 games are lame as hell.
> 
> Stop it Activision.



COD4 found a way to greatness

COD5 Saw that way and went backwards...

Is there even something new they can do in all the WW2 games?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 4, 2008)

Who's copping 2k9


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 4, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Wrong. Treyarch made CoD3 and CoD:WaW, not CoD5. CoD5 will be by Infinity Ward, I believe.



Treayrch titles: 

Call of Duty 2: Big Red One, Call of Duty 3, Call of Duty 5 aka World at War


Infinity Ward titles: 

Call of Duty, Call of Duty 2, Call of Duty 4 aka Modern Warfare


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 4, 2008)

It's not CoD5:WaW, it's just CoD:WaW.

Simply because it's the next game in a franchise does not mean it's also in the same line, see Armored Core for an example.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2008)

Sin the point is World War II games are lame and have been done to death.

They need to stop.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 4, 2008)

Call of Duty: World at War _is_ the fifth installment in the series, excluding the spin-offs, Davey.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 4, 2008)

It's still not CoD5 in name.    

 Armored Core
     Armored Core: Project Phantasma
     Armored Core: Master of Arena
     Armored Core 2
     Armored Core 2: Another Age
     Armored Core 3
     Silent Line: Armored Core
     Armored Core: Nexus
     Armored Core: Formula Front
     Armored Core: Nine Breaker
     Armored Core: Last Raven
     Armored Core 4
Armored Core: Formula Front
    Armored Core for Answer

See where I'm going? AC4 in name, AC11 in nature.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2008)

Because most of those were stand alone expansion packs to the actual series, Sin.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> Too Human is fun. Who was complaining about the right stick being used for melee combat? I think the only problem I have is that it is sorely lacking in depth and could've been a helluva lot better.



That was my issue with it. Killed the fun for me along with other things. I do admit the whole experience is better with 2 people. I didn't think it would boost it that much, but it did.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> Because most of those were stand alone expansion packs to the actual series, Sin.



Sin?             =p

Nexus till Last Raven plus Formula Front were stand-alone games, not expansions.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2008)

Sir Slick was your previous username, wasn't it?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes, but Sin was never one of my previous names or nicknames. =p


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2008)

Jotun said:


> That was my issue with it. Killed the fun for me along with other things. I do admit the whole experience is better with 2 people. I didn't think it would boost it that much, but it did.



I mean the character designs and art style were spot on. The voice actors were great, the facial animations and cutscenes were superbly done, the only problem was the bloody lack of depth in the right stick for swinging and using melee weapons.

And the targeting for ranged weapons was terribly clunky and unresponsive. That really screwed me over when fightning those mini-bosses or a shitload of elite grunts.



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Yes, but Sin was never one of my previous names or nicknames. =p



You should just call yourself Tyranus.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 4, 2008)

> I mean the character designs and art style were spot on. The voice actors were great, the facial animations and cutscenes were superbly done, the only problem was the bloody lack of depth in the right stick for swinging and using melee weapons.



Really?...

_Really?_

Are you honestly saying that, or are you joking with me. I can take a joke D:


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 4, 2008)

The art-style for Too Human is wonderful, that's what got me interested in the first place. Norse mythology meets technology.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2008)

Basically its a far less boring and shorter version of Mass Effect.

But with VIKING OF TEH FUTURE.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 4, 2008)

Speaking of Vikings, that game has so many bugs lol.

I just fell thru the ocean and 5 mins later got knocked back into a tree. Apparently it's a very nice tree, cuz my char won't get the fuck out >_>


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> Basically its a far less boring and shorter version of Mass Effect.



... there is so much factually wrong with this statement I feel instead of even trying to argue with it I should just boot you in the face hard and be done.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> Basically its a far less boring and shorter version of Mass Effect.
> 
> But with VIKING OF TEH FUTURE.



Lol what? 



Jotun said:


> Speaking of Vikings, that game has so many bugs lol.
> 
> I just fell thru the ocean and 5 mins later got knocked back into a tree. Apparently it's a very nice tree, cuz my char won't get the fuck out >_>



I never got glitched in viking, weird


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 4, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> It's not CoD5:WaW, it's just CoD:WaW.
> 
> Simply because it's the next game in a franchise does not mean it's also in the same line, see Armored Core for an example.


Different game companies can name their titles however they want. IW specifically said their fourth installment of CoD was Modern Warfare.

Anyway, whatever. I still consider Modern Warfare as CoD4 and same for WaW.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Speaking of Vikings, that game has so many bugs lol.
> 
> I just fell thru the ocean and 5 mins later got knocked back into a tree. Apparently it's a very nice tree, cuz my char won't get the fuck out >_>



Yeah that game was buggy was fuck.



Hybridial said:


> ... there is so much factually wrong with this statement I feel instead of even trying to argue with it I should just boot you in the face hard and be done.



Who the hell are you? And I really don't care. Unless you find the plot of Mass Effect somehow amazing, which is hilarious because it is not, how the fuck is it fun to visit literally hundreds of stupid as and generic as hell moons and planets that are literally recolours and reamps of each other's textures fun?



crazymtf said:


> Lol what?
> 
> 
> 
> I never got glitched in viking, weird



I did. Plenty of times.


----------



## Neji (Oct 4, 2008)

Too Human is epic imo, not great enough to keep someone entertained for months, but it's a few weeks of entertainment and very complex way to customize your own character.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> Yeah that game was buggy was fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, i'm saying i didn't, which is weird since both of you did. But i did find the game to be really fun at the time with a few minor problems, mostly weak story. 

And mass effect story was done nice, i wouldn't say amazing but it came along nice. And you only had to visit like 6 planets, up to you to do the rest which is why they are side quest which i never care to do anyway


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2008)

I always try to maximize the status of completion in a game's story. That means I literally have to force myself to do all those fucking tedious loading screens and visit dozens of solar systems to deal with all those stupid as hell generic designed and macro-duplicated maps/dungeons just to get everything out of it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> I always try to maximize the status of completion in a game's story. That means I literally have to force myself to do all those fucking tedious loading screens and visit dozens of solar systems to deal with all those stupid as hell generic designed and macro-duplicated maps/dungeons just to get everything out of it.



But that's not really part of the story. If i remember correctly like 2-3 of the extra planets had anything to do with one of the characters. Rest were just to explore a empty land which is exactly what i expect from something that's just a "Extra" I like to complete as much as i can too but not stuff that annoys me and that would


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> Who the hell are you? And I really don't care. Unless you find the plot of Mass Effect somehow amazing, which is hilarious because it is not, how the fuck is it fun to visit literally hundreds of stupid as and generic as hell moons and planets that are literally recolours and reamps of each other's textures fun?



It's not even really to do with story. Mass Effect is about as much like Too Human as KOTOR is like Diablo. Mass Effect's story isn't it's major strong point, it is it's setting and detail of setting, which lays incredibly groundwork for storytelling. 

And like Crazymtf, the game's overuse of assets was only a problem if you are anal about sidequests, the game's main missions were all excellently varied. You still are comparing an apple with an orange and you're being so flippant about it, it's sad.

It's not that I dislike Too Human either, it's just they way you compared them doesn't work at all for anyone with like, common sense.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2008)

Incredible story telling? Its a generic sci-fi centered around stopping a god race of technological creatures from destroying the story, and they're pretty much digging around the past to uncover what the main henchman is trying to do.

Nothing innovative, or new about that.

And nothing like Knights of the Old Republic or Diabolo.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> Nothing innovative, or new about that.



You'd be amazed at how many supposed masterpiece movies/books/games/Series' that is equally true for. It's about execution and Mass Effect did things with an important eye for detail and actually had some facets of Science fiction themes to it, something most games lack. 

And try and read what I say properly


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> Incredible story telling? Its a generic sci-fi centered around stopping a god race of technological creatures from destroying the story, and they're pretty much digging around the past to uncover what the main henchman is trying to do.
> 
> Nothing innovative, or new about that.
> 
> And nothing like Knights of the Old Republic or Diabolo.



The actual story may not of been innovating, but the voice acting, dialog, design of the monsters and so on was well done IMO. And it made the story pretty enjoyable and i usually hate Sci-fi types of games. 

And he was saying "Comparing too human to mass effect is like comparing Kotor to diablo, neither are alike" Which i agree. Too human is nothing like mass effect but i believe both were good.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2008)

What was so good about having decent voice actors or the dialogue?

Its still pretty much run of the mill stuff. Trust me sci-fi is my specality, be it novels, comics, mangas, games, tv shows or movies.

Its nothing ground breaking IMO.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> What was so good about having decent voice actors or the dialogue?
> 
> Its still pretty much run of the mill stuff. Trust me sci-fi is my specality, be it novels, comics, mangas, games, tv shows or movies.
> 
> Its nothing ground breaking IMO.



Because to many games don't?  Even too human had some awful dialog in there. It's actual voice acting was fine though. Well to me voice acting and dialog can be very important to a story. A story can turn out well done just because of it. 

I'm not challenging you on Sci-fi knowledge cause i know you watch/play and so on more then i do in that section but i have to say mass effect was pretty entertaining when i played and a all around great rpg. I still like kotor more and dragon age looks even better but mass effect is soooo much better then there jade empire games so I'm glad it came through for me, who besides maybe star wars *Which i consider half sci-fi, half fantasy, fantasy being the more enjoyable part*, i'm not really into that sci-fi area. 

Ground breaking? Maybe not. Well done? I believe so.


----------



## Neji (Oct 4, 2008)

TWF how many points did you get off TH?


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> What was so good about having decent voice actors or the dialogue?



Oh I don't know, because good acting and good dialogue is always a good thing to have. 



TWF said:


> Its still pretty much run of the mill stuff. Trust me sci-fi is my specality, be it novels, comics, mangas, games, tv shows or movies.



Oh yeah? I'm a huge Sci Fi fan to and whilst Mass Effect would be run of the mill by the standards of Sci Fi TV or literature, the fact is, it's a game, which matters. 



TWF said:


> Its nothing ground breaking IMO.



And because it is a game, it is groundbreaking. I've never played a game that had such a detailed and epic setting, that was strictly made to be a game. You can't count any games that take their setting from another medium. Mass Effect is not like any of the Star Wars or LotR or Forgotten Realms games, everything about it was for this game series. And it looks like with novels, and no doubt movies or TV series' down the line. And when this happens, it will be the first time it all stems from a videogame. Mass Effect does for Sci Fi videogames what Babylon 5 did for Sci Fi TV. This is groundbreaking, you are just simply in denial because the game didn't impress you personally.


----------



## Neji (Oct 4, 2008)

Mass Effect, such great talk on Mass Effect? Really?


lol alright


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Oh I don't know, because good acting and good dialogue is always a good thing to have.



Good acting and good dialogue don't make a game memorable or a "epic" in this media medium.



> Oh yeah? I'm a huge Sci Fi fan to and whilst Mass Effect would be run of the mill by the standards of Sci Fi TV or literature, the fact is, it's a game, which matters.



So by that lack of logic Mass Effect is on the same level of quality as Knights of the Old Republic, Deus Ex Machina: The Invisible War, FEAR, Half-Life, ect...because its a decent sci-fi game? No I don't think so.




> And because it is a game, it is groundbreaking. I've never played a game that had such a detailed and epic setting, that was strictly made to be a game. You can't count any games that take their setting from another medium. Mass Effect is not like any of the Star Wars or LotR or Forgotten Realms games, everything about it was for this game series. And it looks like with novels, and no doubt movies or TV series' down the line. And when this happens, it will be the first time it all stems from a videogame. *Mass Effect does for Sci Fi videogames what Babylon 5 did for Sci Fi TV.* This is groundbreaking, you are just simply in denial because the game didn't impress you personally.



Bolded is hilarious. Bablyon Five was probably the most boring and cheesy modern sci-fi series I've ever seen since Battlestar Galactica.

Knights of the Old Republic did not have a prior setting to dwell upon. It was tailor made from the ground up in an unknown timeline, between the era before Rise of the Empire and before Bane's own era.

That's a weak cop out argument, if I've ever seen one. Its a decent game, with a generic story, and its only highlight were's its character designs and crew. And its combat system.

That's really about it. When I look at good sci-fi games I think of KOTOR, Dark Forces I and II, Wolfenstein, Wing Commander, ect...


----------



## Akira (Oct 4, 2008)

Lol Mass Effect.


Anyway, should I bother with Eternal Sonata?

I was considering buying it for the PS3, but I'm curious as to whether or not it's anything special.


----------



## Neji (Oct 4, 2008)

OMG MAN ITS FENRIR


YOUR LIKE SO 1337 MAN. WHEN I GET MY 50 DEFENDER OUT WITH HIS EPIC FIRE SWORD AND UNLEASH YOU ITS LIKE BAM! SOLO'D THE WHOLE ROOM, WHAT YOU GONNA DO? NOTHING U GONNA DIE BITCH

GOBLINS Y U USING BABY WEAPONS?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2008)

Just to note i thought half life had a shit story  Is that really consider sci-fi though?


----------



## Dogma (Oct 4, 2008)

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD,

FENRIR, I ONLY GOT LIKE A +1 IN THAT SKILL WITH ALL MY CLASSES BUT MY EPIC DEFENDER SHOULDERS IS LIKE GIVING ME A BONUS OF LIKE 15% SENTIENT DURATION SO I CAN BOOST MY COMBO METER UP TO LIKE CAPPED THREE IN 3 SECOND FLAT.

CAN'T WAIT TO USE IT ON MY SACRED HONOR BLADE WITH 2229 DMG IN ORDER TO REALLY CLEAR THE ROOM IN MY 3-4

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO L337


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2008)

I hear a lot of people like Eternal Sonata. I never much cared for it, I really just want to get back into Call of Duty 4 and Battlefield 2 because I love tactical shooters like those two. More fun then Halo 3, for sure.


----------



## Neji (Oct 4, 2008)

Dogma said:


> OH MY GOD OH MY GOD,
> 
> FENRIR, I ONLY GOT LIKE A +1 IN THAT SKILL WITH ALL MY CLASSES BUT MY EPIC DEFENDER SHOULDERS IS LIKE GIVING ME A BONUS OF LIKE 15% SENTIENT DURATION SO I CAN BOOST MY COMBO METER UP TO LIKE CAPPED THREE IN 3 SECOND FLAT.
> 
> ...


OMG HOW NOOB ARE YOU. I CAPPED MY FENRIR TO LEVEL 10 AND ADDED DURATION AND DAMAGE TO HIM BECAUSE FENRIR IS MY HOMIE MAN AND I GOTTA HAVE HIM SUPER POWERFUL. LIKE MY BERSERKER'S EPIC SWORD IS +15 SENTIENT DAMAGE WHICH MAKES HIM BASICALLY SOLO TROLLS, DARK ELVES AND HORDES OF GOBLINS AT ONCE WITH RELATIVE EASE. WHAT YOU GONNA DO BOUT MY FENRIR

YO Y U USING BABY FENRIRS?


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2008)

Neji I will stomp you with my level 25 Champion.

By the power of Aesier!


----------



## Dogma (Oct 4, 2008)

Neji said:


> OMG HOW NOOB ARE YOU. I CAPPED MY FENRIR TO LEVEL 10 AND ADDED DURATION AND DAMAGE TO HIM BECAUSE FENRIR IS MY HOMIE MAN AND I GOTTA HAVE HIM SUPER POWERFUL. LIKE MY BERSERKER'S EPIC SWORD IS +15 SENTIENT DAMAGE WHICH MAKES HIM BASICALLY SOLO TROLLS, DARK ELVES AND HORDES OF GOBLINS AT ONCE WITH RELATIVE EASE. WHAT YOU GONNA DO BOUT MY FENRIR
> 
> YO Y U USING BABY FENRIRS?



WUT NUB?

DONT U KNOW THAT NO MATTER HOW L337 FENRIR IS U CAN ONLY USE HIM LIKE ONCE EVERY THIRTYMINUTES MAN, ITS LIKE U BE PAYIN 70 DOLLARS WHEN IT ONLY BE COSTIN 30 DOLLARS MAN, U JUST NO NEED IT.

SO LIKE U BE SUMMININ FENRIR AND HE ALL H4X AND JUST RAPE THE WHOLE ROOM, THEN U COME BACK AND HE DISAPPEAR LIKE AFTER 1 MIN AND U WALK INTO ANOTHER ROOM FULL OF ENEMIES.

AND U ALL LIKE "FENRIR SAVE ME"

AND HE ALL LIKE "LULZ N00B, ALREADY USED ME"

AND U ALL LIKE "OH SHI-"

AND THE MOBS LIKE "U GONNA DO NOTHING U GONNA DIE"

FENRIR NOT WORTH 10 PTS WHEN YOU CAN GET H4X BONUS, YO

Y U USING BABY LOGIC!


----------



## Jotun (Oct 4, 2008)

Lol ya that was my general gripe with ME. It was like, didn't I already play/read/watch this story. I know some games do this too, but with ME it was just glaring. 

I like Viking for what it is. It reminds me of the old PS2 gems you would find here and there.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah Viking reminds me of that game where your a Roman Gladiator who goes around killing everyone. But its still a bit too buggy and lacked the depth it could have potentially had. Especially with that crappy combo systems of it.


----------



## Neji (Oct 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> Neji I will stomp you with my level 25 Champion.
> 
> By the power of Aesier!



Using my h4x defender is just overkill. Still my 28 Berserker can take you, he just got an epic today.

My lvl 20 Godmando is pretty cool too



Dogma said:


> WUT NUB?
> 
> DONT U KNOW THAT NO MATTER HOW L337 FENRIR IS U CAN ONLY USE HIM LIKE ONCE EVERY THIRTYMINUTES MAN, ITS LIKE U BE PAYIN 70 DOLLARS WHEN IT ONLY BE COSTIN 30 DOLLARS MAN, U JUST NO NEED IT.
> 
> ...




YEAH BUT FENRIR IS SO COOL AT THE SPUR OF THE MOMENT IT DOESNT EVEN MATTER IF HE LASTS A SHORT TIME. I CAN ALWAYS SPAM RUNES OF SENTIENT DURATION SO THAT HE CAN LAST FOR LIKE 3+ MINUTES AND PWN LIKE 5 ROOMS WHILE I CHILL ON NF POSTING ON HOW MY FENRIR IS SO COOL SOLO'ING GOBLINS MAN.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 4, 2008)

The combo system is cute. The descriptions sound so complex lol

I rented it, so I don't really have anything to complain about. Having 0 hype about a game really helps sometimes I guess D:


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2008)

Neji, my mighty blade will fell you like it did Loki. Seriously, I have a lot of h4x equipment and weapon blue prints. You can't take me with your best.


----------



## Dogma (Oct 4, 2008)

LOL                        ,

I don't the guys even posting anymore. 

That and most people think Too Human sucked


----------



## Neji (Oct 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> Neji, my mighty blade will fell you like it did Loki. Seriously, I have a lot of h4x equipment and weapon blue prints. You can't take me with your best.


I learned how to use runes and equipment from the best 

I use to just put on the things with the highest stats. But then I discovered runes and epics and how to use them, and started having pretty powerful sets.

Still haven't gotten too in-depth with the skills trees, I just max the base stats and max fenrir


----------



## Akira (Oct 4, 2008)

Lulz, what are you guys even talking about?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 4, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Different game companies can name their titles however they want. IW specifically said their fourth installment of CoD was Modern Warfare.
> 
> Anyway, whatever. I still consider Modern Warfare as CoD4 and same for WaW.



That's because the actual title of Modern Warfare is 'Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare'.


----------



## Neji (Oct 4, 2008)

Dogma said:


> LOL                        ,
> 
> I don't the guys even posting anymore.
> 
> That and most people think Too Human sucked


It's because they were like "lulz Berserker let me use max attack" and died 10 times at Hall of Heroes

@Fenrir -  Fenrir is actually an ability in Too Human

EDIT: btw guys it's true, WaW isn't CoD5. CoD5 is being made by IW iirc


----------



## Dogma (Oct 4, 2008)

It's still mad buggy, though.

My champion was jumping through Helheim and smacking things in the air, I fall on a zombie and end up falling through the map. I basically tunnel through the ground and shoot them from underneath till I fall inifinately toward the bottom.

Plus there was that time when I couldn't see Hod, which was hilarious.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 4, 2008)

The thing that people were saying is true. It's confirmed that IW is making CoD6. They are also making CoD5 too. Some peeps might be confused.


----------



## Neji (Oct 4, 2008)

Dogma said:


> It's still mad buggy, though.
> 
> My champion was jumping through Helheim and smacking things in the air, I fall on a zombie and end up falling through the map. I basically tunnel through the ground and shoot them from underneath till I fall inifinately toward the bottom.
> 
> Plus there was that time when I couldn't see Hod, which was hilarious.


 wat u gonna do against hod with cloaking?

I remember the time you were in the other room killing shit but it showed you right next to might fighting the air


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 4, 2008)

TWF...

I think you have a shitty taste in Sci Fi, and generally you're entire argument is fucking weak. 

And you think the same of me no doubt. Guess we'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## aseomoc (Oct 4, 2008)

So my xbox broke on me today but the repai process went smoothly and I'll be shipping out monday anyone know how long this takes....


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> TWF...
> 
> I think you have a shitty taste in Sci Fi, and generally you're entire argument is fucking weak.



Blub blub blub blub, like a fucking trout.

So what do you know about Hyperion Canatos, Warhammer 40K, EU, Ilium/Olympos, Mazalan The Book of the Fallen, hmm?



> And you think the same of me no doubt. Guess we'll just have to agree to disagree.



I really could care less when your interests are Mass Effect (seriously calling this over the top, generic as hell game "EPIC" is hilarious) and Bab a fucking yalon 5 as epic sci-fi universes means your opinion is worthless.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Oct 4, 2008)

So i'm practly done with too human.

I'll have to say this game has the outline for a great game just so much little shit that drags it down like poor targeting and glitches and not to mention the "ZOMG LONG DEATH SCEAN". I serious hope they can fix some of this stuff in a patch threw xbox live.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2008)

4 endings unlocked. Now to beat Sh5 on hard + the final ending


----------



## MS81 (Oct 5, 2008)

does any1 know when Ninja blade is being released???


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 5, 2008)

TWF said:


> *Retarded shit from a complete moron*



This is why this is really not worth my time. And it's not attacking you're opinions, since Crazy doesn't like that, but pretty much the way you present them and attack the opinions of others. Until you've learned not to be a troll, I shouldn't feed you.

Maybe if you can explain to me in detail, without resorting to buzzwords that aren't going to have any meaning outside you're own perception, precisely what is wrong with Mass Effect as a sci fi story. And Babylon 5 to if you're willing to indulge me. Last I checked, that series won several awards for screenwriting and achieved high ratings, in fact it achieved an all time high with it's last episodes. But even more important than that, I loved it, I saw the worth in it, J. Micheal Straczynzki's desire to create a multilayered sci fi drama for television which worked as great sci fi and great TV. So yeah, unless you can tear that down with some unbiased logic, my opinion is hardly as worthless as yours.

And just to help keep my own temper in check, I will simply ignore any post you make on this matter from now on if there is no attempt at logic, because opinions rarely mesh well without it, and whilst I've tried to be at least a little logical, it's not working so better to just ignore someone like you who thinks he's hot shit and can attack anyone's opinion and thinks that makes him look intelligent.

(and seriously... FEAR? FEAR is great Sci Fi? And Warhammer 40k?... seriously?)


----------



## Akira (Oct 5, 2008)

Can you both just shut the fuck up?

You have conflicting opinions, just agree to disagree. The fact that this pointless argument has lasted three pages and turned into the two of you just throwing insults at each other is ridiculous.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 5, 2008)

MS81 said:


> does any1 know when Ninja blade is being released???



TBA 2009 (JP) Still no release date


----------



## Jotun (Oct 5, 2008)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE

Fucking blackout bugged my Viking save I think. So fucking pissed off.


----------



## Segan (Oct 5, 2008)

Jotun said:


> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE
> 
> Fucking blackout bugged my Viking save I think. So fucking pissed off.


The Asgardian gods probably punished you for playing this game


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Oct 5, 2008)

guys should I buy Xbox Arcade or save up and buy a premium?


----------



## Ral (Oct 5, 2008)

TBH, I didn't really like Madden 09. 

But what im really gunning for is Dead Space, COD5 or a possible Bioshock Shock 2 at best.



Tasmanian Tiger said:


> guys should I buy Xbox Arcade or save up and buy a premium?



Arcade is screwy, get the premium one.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2008)

Arcade is screwy, how?

Just get an Arcade + 60gB HDD.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 5, 2008)

-ED- ^Yeah, what he said. 

Or you could buy the Arcade and the 60GB Kit (roughly 60 dollars, due November, includes 12 Month Live subscription)


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 5, 2008)

I think the next Xbox 360 game I'll be buying is Left 4 Dead. I mainly intend to buy Dead Space and Mirror's Edge on the PS3 to make up for the lack of games I own on that system. And as for Fable 2, my friend who has-no-360-but-hijacks-mine-when-he's-here will probably buy it. The sweet part of the deal is any games he buys and keeps here, giving me full access to them.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 5, 2008)

Left 4 Dead looks hot, I'll be getting that and Fallout 3 next.

Too Human was kewl for a while, gonna try and get a full epic set then call it quits. Sucks that I doubt they'll make a sequel, I heard it didn't shift that many copies.

Viking is actually a pretty fun game for it's price(It was cheap here anyway)

It's just really repetitive, I mean every island is practically the same.


----------



## Neji (Oct 5, 2008)

aseomoc said:


> So my xbox broke on me today but the repai process went smoothly and I'll be shipping out monday anyone know how long this takes....


2 weeks on average. May take more time if it needs repairs, but if the repair takes too long, they just give you a new xbox.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2008)

Jotun said:


> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE
> 
> Fucking blackout bugged my Viking save I think. So fucking pissed off.



Point to end point, the final boss fight in the game is hard. As in " I have everything and anything, completely maxed out, all combos available, ect...yet I still get destroyed" hard.

I can see a sequel or spin off being made for this game. All they got to do is work on combo system. That and fixing those glitches and bugs.

Edit: Neji, my repairs for my 360 took over 3 weeks.


----------



## Neji (Oct 5, 2008)

TWF said:


> Point to end point, the final boss fight in the game is hard. As in " I have everything and anything, completely maxed out, all combos available, ect...yet I still get destroyed" hard.
> 
> I can see a sequel or spin off being made for this game. All they got to do is work on combo system. That and fixing those glitches and bugs.
> 
> Edit: Neji, my repairs for my 360 took over 3 weeks.


Was it due to red rings or something else.

I know the red rings aren't easily fixed and require a replacement, so it only spends ~1 day at the xbox repair center. For an actual repair, I can see why it would take another week.

The status usually does say 2-4 weeks. Luckily I got mine within the 2


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2008)

Disc drive error, laser reading problems and something to do with the power not functioning or flowning properly from the power brick.


----------



## Neji (Oct 5, 2008)

They gave me a new xbox and the tray function broke first day. When I switch disks, the tray continues to open, so I gotta unplug my xbox each time to play a new game 

and when you got yours back, was it a new xbox or had they repaired it all? All that sounds like it may take a few days to fix, especially with a bunch of broken xboxes coming in every day. I mean everyone I know basically has had their 360 broken at least once already.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2008)

Three more weeks.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah it pissed me off that I didn't get a new 360. Especially now that I have to fuck around with the power brick which is fucking up and sometimes giving me red LEDs until I disconnect the cord from the switch or screw with it until it works.

Good thing I still have the reference number and an extended warranty now.


----------



## Neji (Oct 5, 2008)

TWF said:


> Yeah it pissed me off that I didn't get a new 360. Especially now that I have to fuck around with the power brick which is fucking up and sometimes giving me red LEDs until I disconnect the cord from the switch or screw with it until it works.
> 
> Good thing I still have the reference number and an extended warranty now.


Shit sucks, if it was that fucked up, you should've gotten a new one 


btw you up for some Halo now or something? I'm kinda bored.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 5, 2008)

Neji said:


> They gave me a new xbox and the tray function broke first day. When I switch disks, the tray continues to open, so I gotta unplug my xbox each time to play a new game
> 
> and when you got yours back, was it a new xbox or had they repaired it all? All that sounds like it may take a few days to fix, especially with a bunch of broken xboxes coming in every day. I mean everyone I know basically has had their 360 broken at least once already.



I was my Xbox since the day they got released, and no problems at all until now

The closest I got to a problem was when my little brother unplugged the cables and turned it on without realizing and freaked from the red lights

Although a friend of mine and his broken a few moths ago... But he had his xbox hacked


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2008)

Neji said:


> Shit sucks, if it was that fucked up, you should've gotten a new one
> 
> 
> btw you up for some Halo now or something? I'm kinda bored.



I'm about to run a few quick errands for my parents. So in a little bit, stop playing Call of Duty 4 so much though. 

So yeah, just party invite me with who ever else is online.

Kinda sucks though that double exp week-end for Halo 3 is fucking Team Sniper's though.


----------



## Neji (Oct 5, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> I was my Xbox since the day they got released, and no problems at all until now
> 
> The closest I got to a problem was when my little brother unplugged the cables and turned it on without realizing and freaked from the red lights
> 
> Although a friend of mine and his broken a few moths ago... But he had his xbox hacked


lol, yeah red rings also just symbolize that your cables are plugged wrong so it's no big deal 

Red rings can be caused by a power surge. I know my xbox broke due to being in a lot of heat and there were some serious thunder storms going that week that caused like 3+ power surges that slowly fucked up my xbox until a week later it officially died out.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2008)

I hate how CoD4 is still full-price in PAL territory, it makes me consider buying Halo 3 again for online entertainment.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2008)

I kinda of severely regret never playing Call of Duty 4's multiplayer, at all. I just really couldn't get into it. I'm going to have to rent it again soon and give it a try, after I finish a circuit with Battlefield 2: Modern Combat, for old time's sake.

If only those punk ass ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) didn't drop servers or hack and glitch the damn game so much.


----------



## Neji (Oct 5, 2008)

TWF said:


> I'm about to run a few quick errands for my parents. So in a little bit, stop playing Call of Duty 4 so much though.
> 
> So yeah, just party invite me with who ever else is online.
> 
> Kinda sucks though that double exp week-end for Halo 3 is fucking Team Sniper's though.


I don't like CoD4 much anymore, got too good at it for a bit, did all the online stuff and got bored. All I do on CoD now is troll and use it to convo since everybody has it.

Same thing for Halo actually but since I stopped playing it for so long, I might actually enjoy it again.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 5, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I hate how CoD4 is still full-price in PAL territory, it makes me consider buying Halo 3 again for online entertainment.



halo 3 community sucks

It makes my head hurt every time I enter a match, all those kids saying poo just gets to me



Neji said:


> lol, yeah red rings also just symbolize that your cables are plugged wrong so it's no big deal
> 
> Red rings can be caused by a power surge. I know my xbox broke due to being in a lot of heat and there were some serious thunder storms going that week that caused like 3+ power surges that slowly fucked up my xbox until a week later it officially died out.



The overheat makes a defective metal piece bend so It may be a stupid thing but I always keep my 360 horizontally, that way maybe the gravity doesnt let it bend


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone play Unreal Tournament 3? I got the 360 version for one reason, splitscreen, which is also why I'm getting Left 4 Dead on it over the PC version. Not sure how the online community is though, I don't tend to play it online, playing the campaign in splitscreen co-op is enough for me. I get my thrills from that


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2008)

Next game i'm getting is saints row 2 and dead space same day. Well a new fully priced game anyway, probably buy some on ebay between then


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm considering getting Saints Row 2 as well, enjoying the first. Probably won't bother with GoW2, never liked the first that much.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2008)

only getting Gow2 for friends.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 5, 2008)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW GoW 2


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 5, 2008)

my 360 is from the "second launch" and it still works.

though if it did die, I wouldn't be upset over paying for a repair or just buying a new one.  I bet there are still some halo 3 editions out there : D


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> my 360 is from the "second launch" and it still works.
> 
> though if it did die, I wouldn't be upset over paying for a repair or just buying a new one.  I bet there are still some *halo 3 editions out there* : D



If you buy that ugly piece of shit you better paint over it


----------



## Neji (Oct 5, 2008)

GoW2 is a definite for me.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 5, 2008)

same here Gears 2 is set for me. i'm getting 2 games till x-mas. not sure about the other one.

dead space is very high on the list tho. i guess it will be either that or the new bond game. (i realy hope activision won't screw that one up). i like how you can dodge in an FPS.

not up for rpg's right now. thats why no fallout 3 or fable 2. CoD5 prolly not too. i don't like WW2... again. mirrors edge didn't impress me much yet.

Far Cry 2 might be an alternative to the bond if activision screws up.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 5, 2008)

Lucius said:


> same here Gears 2 is set for me. i'm getting 2 games till x-mas. not sure about the other one.
> 
> dead space is very high on the list tho. i guess it will be either that or the new bond game. (i realy hope activision won't screw that one up). i like how you can dodge in an FPS.



What about Far Cry 2, Fallout 3, COD, Left 4 Dead?


----------



## Lucius (Oct 5, 2008)

i edited it^^

damn man. there is too many good stuff and if you can only choose 2.. 

it wasn't a mistake to buy a xbox 360. even tho i kinda like the ps 3 lineup a bit better. there is still plenty to play.

god i love multiplatform games. fuck exclusives


----------



## Neji (Oct 5, 2008)

I wanna get a few RTS games too, such as End War, World in Conflict, and Halo Wars


----------



## Lucius (Oct 5, 2008)

have you seen the opening cinematic of halo wars? it was pretty badass. i don't understand why microsoft closes ensemble studios after they release halo wars. so far it seems solid. and i loved their age of empires series

they prolly need more resources for a new viva pinata (yes that joke is from GT..)


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2008)

Halo wars is also on the top of my list, but next year sadly.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok, so I was at my local gamestop this afternoon.

I picked up CoD4 and also gave a glimpse at Armored Core 4.

I asked the son of a bitch in the front counter a couple questions.

1. Was armored core worth buying?

2. If not, what was so bad about it.

His answers.

1. Definitely not (all of this in a nerdy ass voice that pissed me off) it is a horrible game.

2. They fucked up the controls so badly, and it doesn't feel like an armored core ame anymore. If you want one, buy Armored Core 3 or any of the earlier versions.

Now, I thought about this for a bit.

Then I decided, why not ask the geeks at NF who know all about it?

So here I am. 

Do you guys agree with this guy, or should I have bought it?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2008)

Armored Core are always great games, but for a very narrow audience. First and foremost, they're simulation games. The learning-curve is steep as fuck, and it takes a huge amount of number-crunching to get your builds right. But there have always been dedicated circles of players, although mostly in Japan, that keep on tweakin' their mechs.

If you love mechs and insanely deep customization, then you can't really do much better in this day and age than AC. If you want something more like ZoE, then it's not for you. And I'd have to dissagree with his statement on the controls, as they're a lot more intuitive than previously, bar maybe Last Raven.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2008)

Armored core is for more customizing fans. I don't really like the gameplay of em so i don't buy em but if you're into creating a bad ass robot it's worth it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 5, 2008)

Speaking of mechs.... I *really* want Gundam Musou 2.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 5, 2008)

I tried Armored Core once, think it was 2, I found the gameplay just really hard and frustrating, I can believe the learning curve is very high.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2008)

Gameplay feels a lot different now, seeing as there is a lot of emphasis on aerial combat this time 'round. The controls are also more centerred around the analog sticks, which makes for more easily acquainted playing.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Speaking of mechs.... I *really* want Gundam Musou 2.



Me too and since there's VS online we will fight


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 5, 2008)

Just pre-ordered Gears of War 2 from Best Buy so I can get the free remote controlled Centaur Tank.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 5, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Me too and since there's VS online we will fight



Hell yeah, prepare to get a Burning FINGERRRRRRRRRRRR in yo' face.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Ok, so I was at my local gamestop this afternoon.
> 
> I picked up CoD4 and also gave a glimpse at Armored Core 4.
> 
> ...



Don't get AC4... get AC4: 4 Answer.  MUCH MUCH better single player, especially with the stupidly humongous mecha you have to fight, plus gameplay is much more balanced.  The thing about Armored Core, especially with 4 and up, is that you will either love the fuck out of it or hate it with burning passion.  4 Answer is a much needed improvement over AC4 so fuck that nerd.  

Most gamestop employees think they know gaming, but they don't. =P


And Gundam Musou 2 is going to have both V2 and F91 Gundam now. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!  Time to make Jesus Yamato eat the true fucking Wings of Light from V2. :amazed


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 6, 2008)

im gonna be poor by the end of autumn i mean, gears 2, fable 2, saints row 2, left 4 dead, NROAN 2, and (not 360 but)NUNS.

Anyway thats why i brought a 360, i will do any thing for money


----------



## Felix (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm really pumped up for Fable 2 & Dead Space


----------



## Lucius (Oct 6, 2008)

you guys seen the ? i realy like the atmosphere its building up. realy creepy.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 6, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Most gamestop employees think they know gaming, but they don't. =P



This is true for all GAME employees here. All they ask is if I want to preorder the new Halo or Gears, or GTA. Not everyone gives a shit about those and besides, you might actually help foster a healthier industry if you try and get people interested in games that aren't already guaranteed to sell millions


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 6, 2008)

It really depends on what kind of store you work in, though. If it's a large chain of stores, then yes, most won't know diddly shite about games. But if it's a more 'indie' one, like the one I've worked in, most employee's will know a lot about games, since they play(ed) them like hell. =p

Might get For Answer, need to see if I can afford Fable 2 normal + FallOut 3 lim. ed. + For Answer.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Ok, so I was at my local gamestop this afternoon.
> 
> I picked up CoD4 and also gave a glimpse at Armored Core 4.
> 
> ...



I have Armored Core For Answer and it was loads of fun

the learning curve is insane but by the end of the first day you should have it figured it out

The missions are cool but  a little easy, but the hard mode gets there and makes u sweet for the damn S rank and all the goodies

There are also 1 on 1 mission fights to raise your Next's rank 

The best part in the game is the online vs mode, and the online co-op mode, the only bad about the vs mode is that there is only 6 maps and it tends to get boring

The controls are fine are very easy to use
The game is *very fast* which makes the vs mode lasting and fun if u know what u are doing

I really liked the game and I aint much of a mech fan

It's worth buying if u are a fan of the series or just really like mechas or the gameplay, although with so many things coming out now it may not be the best choice


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the idea of a customisable mech game, just goddamn the one I played seemed evil. Still, if this new one is better that previous games, I might be willing to give it a try.


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> It really depends on what kind of store you work in, though. If it's a large chain of stores, then yes, most won't know diddly shite about games. But if it's a more 'indie' one, like the one I've worked in, most employee's will know a lot about games, since they play(ed) them like hell. =p
> 
> Might get For Answer, need to see if I can afford Fable 2 normal + FallOut 3 lim. ed. + For Answer.



Speaking of which, what's up with Fable 2 recently? I haven't been paying much attention to it all it seems with Gears of War 2 and Fallout 3 on the rise.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 6, 2008)

New year's I'll be back guys, why so long? cause I have to get a car before anything.

I'm also going back to college so that's good, I just can't w8 for Ninja blade and Demon soul(PS3).I'm going to buy my PS3 on my B-day.


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2008)

No what I meant by my question was that what will the game have, its features, how the game engine's looks, and the free world in the game since its obvious a sand box type, ect...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 6, 2008)

There was an update for the Pub Games?  Did it stop people from using the 'glitches' to get a lot of money really fast?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2008)

People people. Toyrsus Buy 2 games get a third free starts 10/12 - 10/18

Me gonna try to get fracture, dead space, and one other, not sure which yet.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 6, 2008)

Is that at all Toys R Us across the nation?


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 6, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Is that at all Toys R Us across the nation?



I believe so.  Did it last year with my girlfriend.  

I don't know if I can afford it this year though : [


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 6, 2008)

any one here getting Left 4 Dead? looks funny as F*** and the concept of killing horde after horde of zombies with my mates


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 6, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Anyone play Unreal Tournament 3? I got the 360 version for one reason, splitscreen, which is also why I'm getting Left 4 Dead on it over the PC version. Not sure how the online community is though, I don't tend to play it online, playing the campaign in splitscreen co-op is enough for me. I get my thrills from that



I was thinking of getting it, but fast-paced shooters really isn't my thing :/
might get it once it drops in price though (mainly for the coop).


bought Castle Crashers yesterday. hellova fun game, a bit short though, but the levels pack some serious replay value


----------



## MasterSitsu (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone know how long Fable is gonna be, I heard it might be 12 hours long.

How ever there should be side quests.


----------



## Akira (Oct 6, 2008)

MasterSitsu said:


> Anyone know how long Fable is gonna be, I heard it might be 12 hours long.
> 
> How ever there should be side quests.



I remember reading that the story mode could be completed in 16 hours, but completing everything in the game would take 100.

Also, Left 4 Dead has 4player Split screen? Count me in


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 6, 2008)

^the only reason I'm interested in L4D xD



Fenrir said:


> I remember reading that the story mode could be completed in 16 hours,* but completing everything in the game would take 100.*




oh god I hope that is true


----------



## Lucius (Oct 6, 2008)

11/17/08

4 split screen you say? now that realy sounds interesting.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 6, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I remember reading that the story mode could be completed in 16 hours, but completing everything in the game would take 100.



25 hours for the story alone, according to Gamespy, and indeed a 100 to complete everything else. 

You can however take short-cuts if you do "everything right", according to Bethesda. So yeah, 16 hours is a possibility.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 6, 2008)

horde mode gonna be funny, and the achievement sounds cool


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 6, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> 25 hours for the story alone, according to Gamespy, and indeed a 100 to complete everything else.
> 
> You can however take short-cuts if you do "everything right", according to Bethesda. So yeah, 16 hours is a possibility.



Aren't they talking about Fable, not FallOut? =p


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 6, 2008)

-edit- 

Link

I quote from the gamespy Fallout 3 FAQ:


> #  How long will it take to play through the game?
> 
> Bethesda claims a 25 hours experience if you stick to the story quests only, but at least 100 hours for explorers and completionists.





> #  How important is the main quest?
> 
> Well, if you want to beat the game - you'll have to take the main quest. However, you can actually skip large parts of the main quest-line if you do the "right" things.


----------



## Akira (Oct 6, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Nope. Link
> 
> I quote from the gamespy Fallout 3 FAQ:



I think Anthony J. Crowley was talking about _this_ thread, when I answered mastersitsu's question about Fable2's length?


----------



## Fogun 01 (Oct 6, 2008)

So, Bungie cards are up now. They have three different versions (identities): Bungie, Halo 3, and a Halo 3 sig version.

*Spoiler*: _Bungie_ 








*Spoiler*: _Halo 3_ 








*Spoiler*: _Halo 3 forum sig_ 







My stats are horrible I know, but disregard that. I think these are pretty cool, too bad I probably won't use them often though.
Edit: Do pictures work in spoilers?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 6, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I think Anthony J. Crowley was talking about _this_ thread, when I answered mastersitsu's question about Fable2's length?



My bad.


----------



## Akira (Oct 6, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> My bad.



Lol, I was wondering what Bethesda had to do with Fable 2


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2008)

Got me a 1000 achievement points in Silent hill: homecoming 



Fogun 01 said:


> So, Bungie cards are up now. They have three different versions (identities): Bungie, Halo 3, and a Halo 3 sig version.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Bungie_
> 
> ...



Why can't i see em? I put mine in my sig but it's not showing


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2008)

No one really answered my question about Fable 2. What features have been stated for it? How is the in-game evolution of the characters going to work, ect...?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 6, 2008)

hm let's see. interactive environments during combat (is that still in btw?)
the dog
the fable 1 stuff (good/bad changes your appearance etc)
buy every house in the game if you can cough up the dough
revamped combat,ranged and magic system
marriage and kids
coop (though online coop will come in a patch later on)
free roaming (unlike the first game where you could only follow the roads)
choices made during some quests will impact how people and even towns will grow in the future. 


uhm, I hope I remembered everything >___>


----------



## Fogun 01 (Oct 6, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Got me a 1000 achievement points in Silent hill: homecoming
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't i see em? I put mine in my sig but it's not showing


I've no idea. I've been wondering about that myself.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 6, 2008)

There's a sticky on the GameFAQs  boards that lists most of the known stuff.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 6, 2008)

my disk thingy is messed up . When I turn on my 360, the disk drive pops out, and everytime I push it back in ( pressing the button or using the controller to close it on the dashboard) it opens again. Anyone know what could be wrong?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 6, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Got me a 1000 achievement points in Silent hill: homecoming



Was it hard?


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> hm let's see. interactive environments during combat (is that still in btw?)
> the dog
> the fable 1 stuff (good/bad changes your appearance etc)
> buy every house in the game if you can cough up the dough
> ...



Sounds like the same stuff Peter promised for the original Fable from the Xbox. Hope they don't fail to deliever this time, has this all been validated? Regardless I guess I'll check out gamefaqs message board on it, if only to sate my curiosity.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 6, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Was it hard?



It's actually not that hard, pretty easy compared to other games.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah survival horrors so far aren't hard to achieve 1000 points on basically cause it's only single player achievements, that i can do.


----------



## Braxx (Oct 7, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah survival horrors so far aren't hard to achieve 1000 points on basically cause it's only *single player achievements*, that i can do.



I know what you mean, multiplayer achievements are annoying as hell.


----------



## Pussy Monster (Oct 7, 2008)

Based off what you guys have seen from Gears 2, do you think it will get a ten point rating.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2008)

From critics? Probably. 

From me, I think it'll be better then the first but fail to capture the VS online for me.


----------



## Pussy Monster (Oct 7, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> From critics? Probably.
> 
> From me, I think it'll be better then the first but fail to capture the VS online for me.



How so? If the online is as good as Gears 1 I don't see how it would fail. It looks pretty good and they added new things.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2008)

Cause gears 1 VS was boring, glitchy, and most importantly, boring 

For online shooters i have halo 3, i don't really need much else in that section. Hopefully gears 2 single player is improved.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 7, 2008)

I could never really get into Gears of War online.  I was more into Halo 3 and CoD 4.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 7, 2008)

prolly a 95% metascore while the last 3% are hype;P

i enjoyed gears. first game that really made me appreciate the cover system.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Oct 7, 2008)

TWF said:


> Sounds like the same stuff Peter promised for the original Fable from the Xbox. Hope they don't fail to deliever this time, has this all been validated? Regardless I guess I'll check out gamefaqs message board on it, if only to sate my curiosity.


Peter never really promised any of that stuff in the first one he said he would like to have that stuff but never got around to it probably due to the limatation of the xbox. This time he has show some   of his some work so more then likely what he said is true.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 7, 2008)

He did say that for Fable 2, anything he said was going to be in the final release will be there. let's just hope he's not a liar


----------



## Wrathchild (Oct 7, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> From critics? Probably.



Eh.... I'm more inclined to believe this now after GTA4. Before GTA4 came out, I expected a 9.4 at best from critics. Instead it got masses of perfect 10's? After that, I don't trust my instincts for games.

Nevertheless, I still think GoW2 will get about the same score as the first one (around 9.5). From what I've seen, it looks like more of the same from GoW.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for helping out with my disc drive problem guys .


----------



## Jotun (Oct 7, 2008)

Tech service, google, etc. I don't know what the prob is specificallly, but yea you're welcome.

Gears multi vs would need like a major rework for me to want to play it. Horde mode or w/e sounds pretty badass and co-op is always fun.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 8, 2008)

can't w8 to see new screens or vids of Ninja blade.


----------



## Shugorei (Oct 8, 2008)

*360 harddrive*

Hi my 360 got the rrod recently but iwas wondering if its still possible to use my old hard drive on my 360 elite its just am having trouble transfering my data to my other hard drive am just wondering cause am quiet sure the lastest update caused rrod in the first place if someone could help me out that would great


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 8, 2008)

Jay Blaze said:


> Based off what you guys have seen from Gears 2, do you think it will get a ten point rating.



Probably a 10 by gamespot since their new system is to round things up, and if they do give it a 10 the others will follow...


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 8, 2008)

MS81 said:


> can't w8 to see new screens or vids of Ninja blade.



look on gametrailer.

.....gameplay looks like shit. More so the AI is HORRIBLE lol, and thats what makes the great action series great. But its early so i don't want crap on it too much.

The action sequences look nice tho. 

I really hate that its SO damn similar to Ninja Gaiden as far as art design and the world goes. Can we forget monsters and just have a variety of NINJA'S as enemies!? I enjoyed NG the most when i was fighting an onslaught of ninjas, not monsters.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 8, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> I enjoyed NG the most when i was fighting an onslaught of ninjas, not monsters.



Yeah it was much more fun than killing monsters and machines later on


----------



## MS81 (Oct 8, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> look on gametrailer.
> 
> .....gameplay looks like shit. More so the AI is HORRIBLE lol, and thats what makes the great action series great. But its early so i don't want crap on it too much.
> 
> ...



wait.... so Ninja blade have vids already???


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 8, 2008)

MS81 said:


> wait.... so Ninja blade have vids already???



lol like i said, . They just put up some vids. It should still be on the front page.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 8, 2008)

sorry I'm watching them now.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 8, 2008)

nice, too bad it ain't a stealth game, it looks way too much like Ninja Gaiden to me >_>


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2008)

Same creator's as ninja gaiden. Looks cool though.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Same creator's as ninja gaiden. Looks cool though.



no it's not, it's from the creator of Otogi.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2008)

MS81 said:


> no it's not, it's from the creator of Otogi.



Lot of team ninja went over to the company.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lot of team ninja went over to the company.



ok... but they could've been there that long for the production of the game??


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2008)

Production isn't that far in the game. Two levels done isn't that far.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 8, 2008)

I finally beat Bladestorm, took me 61 hours and 11 minutes.
that was one long-ass game :amazed
if it wasn't so damn long I'd probably would have loved the fact that you can continue to play it afterwards, but yeah it can be nice to pick up and play a few levels every now and then I guess ^^

@crazy: making levels isn't the only thing you do when you make a game. there's ALOT of things that need to be done before you even think about making the first level


----------



## Grandia (Oct 8, 2008)

Tekken 6 also coming to 360

!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2008)

^Lol, again. 

Also saw the new Resident evil 5 game...must buy...


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 8, 2008)

Grandia said:


> Tekken 6 also coming to 360
> 
> Link removed



Hurray for 360 owners!!!

I never really liked Tekken though, but I'll end up buying it somehow like always.  Can't get enough of Asuka Kazama and Lily.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 9, 2008)

Another nail in the PS3 coffin!


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 9, 2008)

So I checked out Armored Core 4: For Answers at the same fucking Gamestop.

I was about to pay for the game, when the idiot says: "You're actually going to BUY this game?"

I think I should either:

1. Take his job.

2. Beat his ass.

You guys decide.

Anywayz, if any of you wanna play armored core, hit me up.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> So I checked out Armored Core 4: For Answers at the same fucking Gamestop.
> 
> I was about to pay for the game, when the idiot says: "You're actually going to BUY this game?"
> 
> ...


Won't do either, but I'll go with beat his ass if you actually do wanna do one.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh lulz, Resident Evil is getting awfully political. I guess it was, but now they've gone all Kojima on our asses.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 9, 2008)

With that announcement I should warn you all beforehand that I am a beast in tekken.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 9, 2008)

Grandia said:


> Tekken 6 also coming to 360
> 
> -->Here's the 2005 version of the song<--



Wow, good news for me. But Sony fanboys are going insane right now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 9, 2008)

mm

FFXIII
Tekken 6

come oooon MGS4


----------



## Lucius (Oct 9, 2008)

Grandia said:


> Tekken 6 also coming to 360
> 
> -->Here's the 2005 version of the song<--


damn i was just complaining i like tekken better then street fighter and now it comes for the 360 too. hooray!


----------



## MS81 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm still getting Tekken for PS3 though.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 9, 2008)

I might have to get a Hori stick again. 

Still, Tekken will be semi-schweet, as long as it still hsa Steve.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 9, 2008)

Grandia said:


> Tekken 6 also coming to 360
> 
> -->Here's the 2005 version of the song<--



LOL! Sony is like a kid with candy and Microsoft just keeps taking the candy bit by bit

I am not a fan of Tekken I prefer DOA but these news just give me laughs because of all the Sony tards start to say.

I hope there are more suicides notes just like when FF13 was announced


"Shion" said:


> So I checked out Armored Core 4: For Answers at the same fucking Gamestop.
> 
> I was about to pay for the game, when the idiot says: "You're actually going to BUY this game?"
> 
> ...



I would do them all.

Add me to xbox live so we can play AC4A


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2008)

Last remnant walkthrough makes me want it more


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 9, 2008)

You guys might have exaggerated a bit on the learning curve of ACFA.

It's not so difficult...

It took me a couple hours to actually understand this shit, but once I got my badass robot working, it was kinda easy.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 9, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> You guys might have exaggerated a bit on the learning curve of ACFA.
> 
> It's not so difficult...
> 
> It took me a couple hours to actually understand this shit, but once I got my badass robot working, it was kinda easy.



The actual gameplay is easy but the robot custumizing part is full of tec names, I still havent figure it out what one of the atributes does after playing like hell, but its rather unimportant


----------



## Lucius (Oct 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Last remnant walkthrough makes me want it more


the translator was actually good this time unlike the one for ninja blade


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 9, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> You guys might have exaggerated a bit on the learning curve of ACFA.
> 
> It's not so difficult...
> 
> It took me a couple hours to actually understand this shit, but once I got my badass robot working, it was kinda easy.



Try battling online.

And we were talking about the general learning curve of the AC series, not ACFA in particular. As said, I believe, it's easier than previous AC to pick-up and play.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 9, 2008)

Lucius said:


> the translator was actually good this time unlike the one for ninja blade



yeah she was studdering like a mad man.


----------



## Braxx (Oct 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Last remnant walkthrough makes me want it more



I just saw it and it looks amazing. I haven't played a JRPG since Lost Odysessy so I think I'm really going to join it. I hope the story is as good as it looks. 

Do you know if they can do things like magic and special abilites? From what I saw they just used basic attacks.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 9, 2008)

Braxx said:


> I just saw it and it looks amazing. I haven't played a JRPG since Lost Odysessy so I think I'm really going to join it. I hope the story is as good as it looks.
> 
> Do you know if they can do things like magic and special abilites? From what I saw they just used basic attacks.



where are you guys seeing it?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 9, 2008)

I watched it gametrailers, the sound volume was really low though so I had trouble hearing what they said >__<

but yeah, looks like a killer game. hopfully you can hire different troops/units for your squad (kinda lik ff-tactics)


----------



## Braxx (Oct 9, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> where are you guys seeing it?





I just figured out that there are two parts. I think I saw the second one so now I gotta go back and watch the first.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 9, 2008)

Does anyone know how to cancel your credit card information? I had one awhile back and need to cancel it.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 9, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Does anyone know how to cancel your credit card information? I had one awhile back and need to cancel it.



what kind of credit card u have? u could call it's on back to cancel.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 9, 2008)

Ah, forgot to mention canceling the information on Xbox Live. Not the Credit Card itself.


----------



## Braxx (Oct 9, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Ah, forgot to mention canceling the information on Xbox Live. Not the Credit Card itself.



You have to call 1(800)-4MY-XBOX. They'll walk you through it. The last time I called that number I was on hold for like 30 minutes. I think the number has hours of operation but I'm not completely sure. I hope in the big xbox live update they fix it so you can just cancel it from the dashboard.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2008)

Just picked up saints row 2, yayas


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 10, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Just picked up saints row 2, yayas



 waiting for reviews.  I thought it comes out like next week or something, maybe I should check the game release dates.


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 10, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Just picked up saints row 2, yayas



Can't wait for your review.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 10, 2008)

Didn't even know that came out...hopefully it's good.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2008)

Well can't review it yet since I'm only 2 hours in, but so far it's very fun


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 10, 2008)

Can you finally wear a tie AND a necklace at the same time?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2008)

^Dunno haven't tried


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 10, 2008)

Bitch, you never be mad pimpin' like that, son!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 10, 2008)

I finally picked up Infinite Undsicovery today. Just a quick question, not all the cut scenes have voice acting in it do they?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2008)

^Yeah, but that's mostly beginning. Later on very few don't have voices.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok thanks, so far I enjoy the game :0 (though still prefer LO at this point)


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 11, 2008)

How's it compare to Tales of Versperia (if you played it)?


----------



## MS81 (Oct 11, 2008)

who's saving this christmas, I gotta Last hope,Last Remnant,Gears2, & SF4. Next year I'll be ok... I have to get RE:5,Ninja Blade, Kof12.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 11, 2008)

gears 2 and dead space for me this year. next year vesperia, star ocean 4, ff13, diablo 3, starcraft 2, resident evil 5, either SF4 or tekken6..

need more info about prince of persia and last remnant. but i'll prolly pick them up too


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 11, 2008)

Now that I think about it, there's no games I want to get this holiday season. =/ Persona 4 but that's not exactly near Christmas yet. Oh well.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 11, 2008)

...i don't think sf4 will be out that early...if it was revealed to release by then....my gawd i'm bout to die and go to heaven and ask god to revive me so i can play the game.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 11, 2008)

I gotta save big time guys, my job only paying me 8.50 an hour and I'm part time.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 11, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> How's it compare to Tales of Versperia (if you played it)?



I like the battle system more in IU compared to Tales just because its something different were as in versperia its pretty much ToS but a little better. 

Story wise? cannot really comment on that one to much yet but both are on equal grounds at this moment.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 11, 2008)

good choice Goku 
I personally enjoyed the game. just a hint, make sure to stock up on HP & MP potions/items in cities and make full use of the create items skills of your party members.

I'm on the last 'castle' now and I'm pretty much smoked since I have very few mp/hp potions and I can't go back to the city 

I enjoyed LO's story and characters more though, but that may be because it feels more mature (and has a really nice art style).


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 11, 2008)

this list is surprisingly not mad of fail


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Oct 11, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I gotta save big time guys, my job only paying me 8.50 an hour and I'm part time.



fcuk im also part time, because of school and i must prepare for the examinations this year. I think im gonna do full time during the holidays. To save faster money so that i can buy the games that are on my wish list.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm not going to be buying any games until summer, or until I can get a higher source of income.  Right now, my money has to go towards my schooling, which is why me and three of my friends at college are all chipping in to subscribe to GameFly.  Much cheaper that way.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 11, 2008)

You could always try your hand at shoplifting.

Or just switch to PC gaming.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 11, 2008)

Shoplifting...sounds good, but if I get caught, then there goes my time at college.  I would be kicked out and then I'd be stuck working at McDonald's or something like that.

And PC gaming would be nice, but I would have to spend more upgrading my PC.  My friends do it, and they end up upgrading every few months where I only upgrade my console every few years.  But I will be playing StarCraft 2 and Diablo 3 whenever they come out.

And GameFly isn't too expensive.  It's like twenty bucks a month, and between four of us that's around five each.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 11, 2008)

You could also just wait until six months after release to buy games. They usually go down 15-30 in price.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, but I don't really want to wait for six months to play a game I really want, like Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 11, 2008)

Good games will still be played online for years after release.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2008)

Saints row 2 is so fun  I really em having lots of fun playing it. And no Anthony can't wear a tie and chain


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, what the hell, man!

Even in the first games you had people wearing a tie under a chain! At least with the Vice Kings and Los Carneles. And you tellin' me I can't pimp myself out like that?!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2008)

^Well to be fair i haven't found a tie yet but i asked someone on gamefaqs and they said no. Then again they could be lying assholes. I'll check when i go on in ten minutes.


----------



## Wrathchild (Oct 11, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> this list is surprisingly not mad of fail



No DMC4? I find that to be better than NG2.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 11, 2008)

Wrathchild said:


> No DMC4? I find that to be better than NG2.



nah it's mostly xbox exclusives.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 11, 2008)

Wrathchild said:


> No DMC4? I find that to be better than NG2.



Really?  I liked Ninja Gaiden 2 much better.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 11, 2008)

How u got SR2 so early


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 11, 2008)

he's crazymtf


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 11, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Saints row 2 is so fun  I really em having lots of fun playing it. And no Anthony can't wear a tie and chain



how does it compare to the first game? I tried it today and I wans't really that impressed -____-


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2008)

I like it, it's basically a nice upgrade from the first in almost every way including small RPG features such as getting better accuracy, stronger melee, and so on. 

Also the story is well done so far. Out of this world bullshit happening? Yeah but it's still badass when you're guy slams his foot into a guy's face then ducks while a samurai guy tries to swing, comes back up and put's his gun to the samurai's chin and pop...badass sir


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 12, 2008)

Hold on...there's samurais using swords trying to kill you while you have a gun?  That's badass indeed, that'll be the first GameFly game I'm getting.


----------



## Wrathchild (Oct 12, 2008)

MS81 said:


> nah it's mostly xbox exclusives.



Orange Box, Eternal Sonata, Virtua Fighter 5, Skate., Rock Band 2, GH2, RS:V2, GTA4, CoD4? Those were just the ones off the top of my head, I'm sure there were more. I'd say, a majority of the list were multi-platform games.



forgotten_hero said:


> Really?  I liked Ninja Gaiden 2 much better.



Yeah, but they are both very close. The only reason I prefer DMC4 slightly more is the storyline and characters are more interesting, and the game is more visually pleasing, imo.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 12, 2008)

And even then, the 360 version was superior. =p


----------



## Fang (Oct 12, 2008)

It'd be nice that Bioshock and its sequel were to be exclusive 360 titles. Although I liked how Microsoft got Ubisoft to release a lot of games as multi-platforms instead of focusing on the PS3.

Like Assassin's Creed.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Hold on...there's samurais using swords trying to kill you while you have a gun?  That's badass indeed, that'll be the first GameFly game I'm getting.



Yeah, and if you want you can take out a sword and kill him


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 12, 2008)

is it as good as GTA4 tho?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> is it as good as GTA4 tho?



I try not to compare to much. 

*Well here's my saints row 2 - review. *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKA_mD1-g_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh god...I can't wait to get it, and go all Indiana Jones on some guy doing fancy moves with a sword and then just shoot him.  Of course, pulling out swords and slashing cars Matrix style would be tight too...damn, I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 12, 2008)

Dude, what the hell did you choose a doo-rag for? =p

Also, necktie and chains?!


----------



## MS81 (Oct 12, 2008)

I wanna see Ninety-nine nights 2. did anyone hear about this???


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 12, 2008)

I didn't even know they were making a sequel.  When's the release date?


----------



## MS81 (Oct 12, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I didn't even know they were making a sequel.  When's the release date?



I just seen  and they just said it they were working on a sequel.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 12, 2008)

Ninety-Nine Nights 1 was poo, so meh.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Ninety-Nine Nights 1 was poo, so meh.



the graphics wear good and i liked it better then the thousand dynasty warrior sequels and spinoffs

iam excited for the sequel


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 12, 2008)

I will never understand the supporters of those games where u just swing ur sword back and forth and throw in a random elemental tornado attack with an endless bunch of dumbass who can't hit u because their AI is programmed to only run at u and around u and not do a damn thing. Oh the only thing that may hit u are arrows and then the random general who u can't see among the swarm of fodder.

Fuckin HATE those games. People talk about repetative lol..."Damn people are starting to get tired of this should we change it up make the combat more in depth....Nah, lets just turn them into Gundams and call it a day "

Until the enemies can actually rape me like ninja gaiden or some shit, i'm not giving a fuck about any game resembling 99 nights or DW.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

its about being a bad ass and soling fucking armys all by ur self, thats the appeal


N3 succeeds at this were DW fails horribly


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 12, 2008)

I preferred Ninety Nine Nights over any of the Dynasty Warrior series.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 12, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I preferred Ninety Nine Nights over any of the Dynasty Warrior series.



QFT, but I prefer Devil Kings over all of them.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 12, 2008)

Never heard of Devil Kings.  What system was it for?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Never heard of Devil Kings.  What system was it for?



ps2 ,its from the makers of DMC i think


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Dude, what the hell did you choose a doo-rag for? =p
> 
> Also, necktie and chains?!



Had a bandanna on right before it and switched by accident 

Sorry i couldn't get footage of necktie  Can't find em. 

Also N3 sucked. Nice graphics but man the bosses were cheap beyond fucking belief and the story lasted about 5 - 6 hours. Dynasty warriors and especially samurai warriors is better in every way except graphics for me. 

And just reposting video review on this page. 

*Well here's my saints row 2 - review. *


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKA_mD1-g_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Also N3 sucked. Nice graphics but man the bosses were cheap beyond fucking belief and the story lasted about 5 - 6 hours. Dynasty warriors and especially samurai warriors is better in every way except graphics for me.



its the same fucking story each time 6, game , 6 games  of playing out the same set of battles is fail


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

Not if you like those battles  I'll take the same battles over the shitty ones in N3 and the god awful dub. I mean that dub was HOLY shit bad. Not even the old DW can match the terrible dub of N3.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Not if you like those battles  I'll take the same battles over the shitty ones in N3 and the god awful dub. I mean that dub was HOLY shit bad. Not even the old DW can match the terrible dub of N3.



so u like the same  game over and over and over again?

also no, n3 wasn't an epic dub of awesome, but it wasn't so bad u can compare it to DW


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

OH god...N3 was so fucking awful. Don't make me go find a clip on youtube to prove this to you. It was so awful i actually SKIPPED the scenes...i never skip scenes. 

And there not all the same, then again I've liked the samurai warriors games more for having different stories and the gundam dynasty warriors too. Also warriors orichi is a fun idea, i liked the first alot.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 12, 2008)

The tie in SR1 was with the work-shirt you got at On The Rag.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

^No tie shirt in the RAG. Only tee-shirts and so on. But i never went to the expensive nice places.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> OH god...N3 was so fucking awful. Don't make me go find a clip on youtube to prove this to you. It was so awful i actually SKIPPED the scenes...i never skip scenes.
> 
> And there not all the same, then again I've liked the samurai warriors games more for having different stories and the gundam dynasty warriors too. Also warriors orichi is a fun idea, i liked the first alot.



what ever it s the same thing every time, putting gundam on the cover dosnet make it less fail

and as for the dub, ill admit some of the dialog was bad but not all bad

Inphyy ,Myifee, Dwingvatt were all tolerable


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> what ever it s the same thing every time, putting gundam on the cover dosnet make it less fail
> 
> and as for the dub, ill admit some of the dialog was bad but not all bad
> 
> Inphyy ,Myifee, Dwingvatt were all tolerable



Inphyy was one of the worst. She sounded like a fucking annoying high school bitch i wanted to punch in the fucking face. 

And the gameplay in N3 has LESS combo's then those of Samurai warriors and Dynasty warriors gundam...so how is "same thing" less fail when N3 is basically Samurai warriors with less combo's, worse story, and worse dub? My friend, it sounds like you failed here.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> *Inphyy was one of the worst. She sounded like a fucking annoying high school bitch i wanted to punch in the fucking face. *
> 
> And the gameplay in N3 has LESS combo's then those of Samurai warriors and Dynasty warriors gundam...so how is "same thing" less fail when N3 is basically Samurai warriors with less combo's, worse story, and worse dub? My friend, it sounds like you failed here.



That was the point u wernt supposed to like her, she kills children , u were supposed to want to kill her, she was suposed to sound like a spoiled, angry little bitch

the combos flowed better, and every character felt unique, their were more enemy's on screen, and ur characters were more powerful


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

No, i can enjoy a evil character. But not a fucking annoying character like hers. So bad. 

And of course they felt unique. There were 8 fucking characters. Not to mention playing as three of them sucked the balls of hairy men. God you're making me mad i even bought that fucking game to begin with. Now shush


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> ^No tie shirt in the RAG. Only tee-shirts and so on. But i never went to the expensive nice places.



It was one of the over-shirts, but it might've changed to accesoiree, not sure.

And you motherfuckin' pauper!

They might've moved it to Impressions, though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> No, i can enjoy a evil character. But not a fucking annoying character like hers. So bad.
> 
> And of course they felt unique. There were 8 fucking characters. Not to mention playing as three of them sucked the balls of hairy men. God you're making me mad i even bought that fucking game to begin with. Now shush



but her character wasn't evil like that i n a n enjoyable way, it wasn't supposed to be, she was  a character u wear supposed to dislike on princple she was a bitch,  the only redeeming part about her was supposed to be her brother, its  called story telling

and yes their were only 8 characters, better then the DW formula of having 30 characters all with the same fucking combo  u know its true


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 12, 2008)

DW has a better basis than N³. =p


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> DW has a better basis than N?. =p



has a better what?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 12, 2008)

Romance of the Three Kingdoms.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> but her character wasn't evil like that i n a n enjoyable way, it wasn't supposed to be, she was  a character u wear supposed to dislike on princple she was a bitch,  the only redeeming part about her was supposed to be her brother, its  called story telling
> 
> and yes their were only 8 characters, better then the DW formula of having 30 characters all with the same fucking combo  u know its true



Yeah "SHITTY" story telling. Good story telling is having a bitch character without a voice that sounds like a high school cheerleader who got anally raped just now. I mean her scream was so bad when heading to war. And her questions sounded like she was a blonde *No offense to blonds* i mean damn. 

And if you think every character plays the same, that's just wrong. Each plays different except the clones. N3 does it the same way, same combo's for all there characters with just different looks. Same with Dynasty warriors. 

And basis is like back story. Which is tons better then N3 shitty story.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah "SHITTY" story telling. Good story telling is having a bitch character without a voice that sounds like a high school cheerleader who got anally raped just now. I mean her scream was so bad when heading to war. And her questions sounded like she was a blonde *No offense to blonds* i mean damn.
> 
> And if you think every character plays the same, that's just wrong. Each plays different except the clones. N3 does it the same way, same combo's for all there characters with just different looks. Same with Dynasty warriors.
> 
> And basis is like back story. Which is tons better then N3 shitty story.




the back story is better though, executions about the same [ikki tousen puts  the Romance of the Three kingdoms back story to better use then Dynasty warriors dose]


face it DW combos are all the same with little difference, were as N# all the characters truly have a unique feel , the str, speed, reach all have to be taken into affect, and their area's of damage as well

[and again her voice was perfect befitting her character a bitchy voice for aa bitchy character]


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

Shitty voice acting and dialog don't excuse a character trait man...

And no, every character that's NOT a clone feels different in DW/SW and so on. Are you to tell me Nobunaga plays like every other character? That Hattori Hanzou plays like Sanada? That Magoichi plays like Goemon? No...no they don't.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Shitty voice acting and dialog don't excuse a character trait man...
> 
> And no, every character that's NOT a clone feels different in DW/SW and so on. Are you to tell me Nobunaga plays like every other character? That Hattori Hanzou plays like Sanada? That Magoichi plays like Goemon? No...no they don't.



ur the only one whose broughten up SW, all iam talking about is DW, ive never  played SW hence why iam not comparing it to N3


in *DW *it all feels the same with very minor differences


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

Samurai warriors is just like Dynasty warriors but with Ninja's and so on. I like samurai warriors more and it's why I'm bringing it up. I don't feel like either series makes you play like the SAME character, except again the clone characters.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 12, 2008)

GUNDAM MUSOU

>.>


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Samurai warriors is just like Dynasty warriors but with Ninja's and so on. I like samurai warriors more and it's why I'm bringing it up. I don't feel like either series makes you play like the SAME character, except again the clone characters.



then give me an example form dw, and ill show u how N3 gives u more diversity


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2008)

You know what you're right. Arguing about "OK" games at best is just boring. 

Anyway picking up Dead space tomorrow. Store said they may have gotten it Saturday but i didn't check. So hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 12, 2008)

Why Gears 2 will suck.

[YOUTUBE]fQNw6CRoq10[/YOUTUBE]

TACTICAL?!!!
TACTICAL?!!!
TACTICAL?!!!
TACTICAL?!!!
TACTICAL?!!!
TACTICAL?!!!
TACTICAL?!!!
TACTICAL?!!!


TACTICAL?!!!


----------



## E (Oct 12, 2008)

i need to play mine more often


----------



## Fang (Oct 12, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> GUNDAM MUSOU
> 
> >.>



What's wrong with Gundam Mousu? The sequel looks kick ass. And is Fallout 3 out already, now?


----------



## Braxx (Oct 13, 2008)

TWF said:


> And is Fallout 3 out already, now?



The game has gone Gold but it comes out on October 28th. Fable II comes out the 21st but I'll probably wait and pick up Fallout 3 instead. 

Fable II didn't appeal to me all that much. It doesn't seem as interesting as Fallout 3. Of course I hardly know that much about Fable II so that may be a reason why.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 13, 2008)

damn where all gonna be broke by the end of 08.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 13, 2008)

Aint no one getting Dead Space?


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 13, 2008)

^I'm interested in it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> Aint no one getting Dead Space?



Me....but i get everything


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 13, 2008)

I think I'm going to get it through GameFly.  It just doesn't give me that I need to buy it feeling.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 13, 2008)

any of you guys got a CoD5 beta key?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2008)

Me mother fuckkkkkak and ima bbash on it


----------



## Lucius (Oct 13, 2008)

i was pretty sure you'd get one too^^
lets see if it can keep up with CoD 4


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 13, 2008)

is there any game crazymtf doesn't get? 

who here is looking forward to alpha protocol. it looks like Bourne meets Mass Effect 
finally an rpg set in the 'real' world xD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 13, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> is there any game crazymtf doesn't get?



Nope.  See:



crazymtf said:


> Me....but i get everything






Centuryslayer said:


> who here is looking forward to alpha protocol. it looks like Bourne meets Mass Effect
> finally an rpg set in the 'real' world xD



Haven't heard of it.  But if it's like Mass Effect, then I'll have to look into it.


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Oct 13, 2008)

did anyone get the 60 gb 360? I heard it is more reliable than the other ones


----------



## K-deps (Oct 13, 2008)

If anyone got a beta key for CoD5 they dont need hook me up.
I'm desperate


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 13, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> Aint no one getting Dead Space?



Aside from fable II and Left 4 dead, that's the game I"m most interested in.


----------



## N A R U T O (Oct 13, 2008)

Xbox 360!yay,i think i will buy this!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 13, 2008)

^ erm...good for you N a r u t o



forgotten_hero said:


> Haven't heard of it.  But if it's like Mass Effect, then I'll have to look into it.



look it up. sounds promising. it's being made by Obsidian, you know, the guys who make all the sequels for Bioware xD
nice to see them doing something else for a change ^^


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2008)

Lucius said:


> i was pretty sure you'd get one too^^
> lets see if it can keep up with CoD 4



No.

It's CoD3.5. And even then it's not CoD5: World at War, but CoD:WaW.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah cod:waw sucks. Another call of duty, i guess these just aren't for me.


----------



## K-deps (Oct 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah cod:waw sucks. Another call of duty, i guess these just aren't for me.



damn you shoulda given me the code.
im disappointed now


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 13, 2008)

All these news games coming out mean nothing

I have waited more than 7 years for a game that might not even come out.

Shenmue 3! The whole shenmue series was what made me buy the first xbox in the first place, and until now nothing!

One of the best game series ever made if not the best and it did not end

I hope 2009 brings new information about it


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh, I do want a new Shenmue. But I also want the successor to Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne/Lucifer's Call, a sequel to Jet Set Radio Future on 360, a new Monster Rancher/Farmer that's more like 1 and 2 instead of 3 and 4, etc.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 13, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> No.
> 
> It's CoD3.5. And even then it's not CoD5: World at War, but CoD:WaW.


guess you are right. but i still don't want to judge it before i played it. enjoyed modern warfare a lot and i hate how they are making a step backwards again.. infinity ward needs to hook us up good with their next shooter..


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 13, 2008)

cod:waw looks like cod4 in ww2. honestly everyone's been whining on how tired they where of ww2 since the freaking 80's when it comes to games. granted, modern time warfare is "under-used" but then again, that ain't no world war xD
what I don't like with modern weaponry is the lack of rifles (dunno why, I like em) nothing says I mean business like a M1 Garand 

xDDD

bottom line, there's always gonna be ww2 shooters. one would think you'd be used to it by now 



Noiteru said:


> All these news games coming out mean nothing
> 
> I have waited more than 7 years for a game that might not even come out.
> 
> ...



lmao. good luck with that xD
and yeah I want the final piece of the shenmue story too 
I wouldn't say it's *the *best, definitly top 5. it had way too clunky controls and lousy voice acting to be the best xD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 14, 2008)

The only reason that I'm somewhat interested in the game is because you can get a flamethrower and use it to burn trees that snipers are in.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 14, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Oh, I do want a new Shenmue. But I also want the successor to Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne/Lucifer's Call, a sequel to Jet Set Radio Future on 360, a new Monster Rancher/Farmer that's more like 1 and 2 instead of 3 and 4, etc.



If it makes you feel any better, they're doing a remix of Nocturne (introducing Raidou from Devil Summoner into the gameplay); however, it's probably not going to come out on the 360. It's bundled with Devil Summoner 2 as a Plus Edition disc.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2008)

No, that does not make me feel any better.

=p


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 14, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Well I bought a 360 yesterday and as you do I broke one of my disks i moved the 360 while i was playing fight night and the disk got burnt or something .



lmao. wtf. why would u do that? lol. 

thats shit my lil brother does, and i smack him across the back of his head all the for it.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Oct 14, 2008)

, it also happen at me only it didn't burn.
I just moved the 360 a little bit while i was playing. Then i heard a noice and i shut the 360 down. And opened the tray, caught the game and turned it and i saw a huge scratch. Then i turned the 360 on with the scratched game and it didn't make noices anymore, but when he was loading the 360 said :''you can't play it, because it has to much scratches''.
The game is in the garbage now
Next time do not move the xbox 360.


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2008)

Did people honestly dislike or hate the new Brothers In Arms: Hell's Highway? I've heard some weird complaints about it. So I think I'm just going to rent it now instead of wasting money to buy it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 14, 2008)

Yup, moving the 360 while a disc is in it and it' playing is a bad thing.


----------



## Kamina (Oct 14, 2008)

November 19, new dashboard!

Just thought id point it out if anyone did not know..


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Oct 14, 2008)

TWF said:


> Did people honestly dislike or hate the new Brothers In Arms: Hell's Highway? I've heard some weird complaints about it. So I think I'm just going to rent it now instead of wasting money to buy it.



They dislike or hate, because its better then the game they like and love


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 14, 2008)

Armored Core: For Answers is badass as FUCK.

HOLY SHIT my robot is so damn cool.

I called it: Escaflowne

Rank is 18 in the 1 on 1's for missions so far, getting a good hang of the game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 15, 2008)

I haven't tried the new BiA game, I was rather dissapointed at the lack of coop 

*
Never ever move the 360 while it's on!*​


"Shion" said:


> Armored Core: For Answers is badass as FUCK.
> 
> HOLY SHIT my robot is so damn cool.
> 
> ...



that game does look badass. and here comes my favourite question 
does it have offline coop?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 15, 2008)

ZachiruHirosaki said:


> They dislike or hate, because its better then the game they like and love



I'm mixed on it.

That series was KNOWN for tactical squad combat, and Hell's Highway has added a lot of solo missions, where it is just you and you alone.

That and it added some unrealistic elements not seen in the first two, generally due to the main characters war trauma.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 15, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> lmao. wtf. why would u do that? lol.
> 
> thats shit my lil brother does, and i smack him across the back of his head all the for it.



Honestly I dont know 

i cud move my gamecube around while it was playing etc so i assumed the same but obviously not


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 15, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Armored Core: For Answers is badass as FUCK.
> 
> HOLY SHIT my robot is so damn cool.
> 
> ...



You have to face my NIRVANA



Centuryslayer said:


> that game does look badass. and here comes my favourite question
> does it have offline coop?



No just online coop.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 15, 2008)

I gotta get me a 360.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 15, 2008)

I thought you already had one?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2008)

Just picked up dead space


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Just picked up dead space



Did you buy it from Gamestop or elsewhere? 'Cause I can't seem to find it anywhere (that's not gamestop). D:


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2008)

The store near me, which i will begin working at this saturday. Yes crazy has a job in gaming, who would of guessed it


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Oct 15, 2008)

Played BIA HH it was a good game, but not that great as Cod4. BIA HH has been postponed several times and im sure that's the most important cause of the critics on this shooter. 

Three years before, there was the first trailer of BIA HH and it was fcuking awesome. The battle which in a great 88 mm canon was eliminated by a bazooka team( a new team and its good to use it when you are playing BIA HH) made everyone speechlessly.

Then most gamers thought this will be the shooter that will make superfluous other shooters.
Until Cod4 came unexpectedly!

Since Cod4 came out, other shooters had problems to make a FPS greater then Cod4. And Ubisoft also felt the pressure of Cod4. It became suddenly quiet around BIA HH. If BIA HH rather came out then Cod4, maybe they had a chance to make other shooters superfluous. 
But it didn't become the shooter that will make other shooters superfluous that is Cod4.
I am satisfied about BIA HH. It has some awesome battles. I needed approximately 16 hours to play the whole game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Akira (Oct 15, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


>



The article has since been edited with the information removed, seems Sony flexed some financial muscle.


Link:


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Oct 15, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


>





Don?t belive it but I'm hoping!


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL! The kid is about to lose more candy!


----------



## Braxx (Oct 15, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


>



I really hope this happens. 

I always wanted to play MGS4. I enjoyed MGS2 and 3 on the Playstation.

Sucks for the PS3 and Sony though. First FFXIII then Tekken 6, and now possibly MGS 4? 

PS3 fanboys must be going crazy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2008)

Braxx said:


> I really hope this happens.
> 
> I always wanted to play MGS4. I enjoyed MGS2 and 3 on the Playstation.
> 
> ...



id feel really bad for them if So many wernt  so danm arrogant about their system


----------



## Akira (Oct 15, 2008)

Come on guys, this is just as much of a rumour now as it has been for the past two years. 

To release it on 360 Konami would need to remove all the Apple merchanise placed in the game (basically all the computers, the iPod too) as well as Sony's own items and references (e.g the Blu-ray no need for disc swapping codec convo) that feature in the game, not to mention they would have to scale the entire game down so it wouldn't need to be put on seven separate discs. Kojima himself has said it might not even be possible. MGS4 on 360 would be nice, but I can't see it happening, since the amount of content that would be needed to get the cut would be silly.

I'd say it's _much_ more possible that MGS5 will be multiplat, probably on PS4/Xbox 720 or something.


----------



## Braxx (Oct 15, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> id feel really bad for them if So many wernt  so danm arrogant about their system



Yeah I remember when there was first speculation about FFXIII coming out for the 360 them saying that it wouldn't be able to handle it and such and that it would never come out for it. Look what happened. 

I was actually thinking about buying a PS3 too before FFXIII was announced for the 360 just to play that and MGS4 but the price was just too high. I'm now extremely happy that I didn't go through with it. I just see no reason to buy a PS3, especially at $400 when you can get IMO a better gaming console for half the price. I know the 360 has functionality issues or whatever but it has more games and better exclusives. 

Actually, I don't even think the word exclusive can be used with the PS3 anymore.



Fenrir said:


> Come on guys, this is just as much of a rumour now as it has been for the past two years.
> 
> To release it on 360 Konami would need to remove all the Apple merchanise placed in the game (basically all the computers, the iPod too) as well as Sony's own items and references (e.g the Blu-ray no need for disc swapping codec convo) that feature in the game, not to mention they would have to scale the entire game down so it wouldn't need to be put on seven separate discs. Kojima himself has said it might not even be possible. MGS4 on 360 would be nice, but I can't see it happening, since the amount of content that would be needed to get the cut would be silly.
> 
> I'd say it's _much_ more possible that MGS5 will be multiplat, probably on PS4/Xbox 720 or something.



I see what your saying but if they want to make it happen, they will. Just look at FFXIII. People said 360 wouldn't be able to handle that but they found some way to do it. And if it was so impossible they wouldn't be "actively exploring ways to release on the 360." My impression from the article suggest that it is indeed doable.


----------



## Akira (Oct 15, 2008)

Braxx said:


> Yeah I remember when there was first speculation about FFXIII coming out for the 360 them saying that it wouldn't be able to handle it and such and that it would never come out for it. Look what happened.
> 
> Actually, I don't even think the word exclusive can be used with the PS3 anymore.
> 
> ...



Thing is, MGS4 is a completed game. It's optimised for the PS3, made for Blu-ray discs, has all the advertising and mentions of Sony software etc. You're right with FF13 but that's a game which still has a long way to go before it can be called complete, so naturally they could make the game possible on 360 since now they are developing it with a multiplatform mindset. 

People are misunderstanding the article, and it isn't really their fault with places like IGN treating the article like Kojima himself showed up in a Microsoft T-shirt and announced MGS4 on 360 whilst high-fiveing Bill Gates.


EDIT: Looks like Sony wrote some cheques:


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 15, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Come on guys, this is just as much of a rumour now as it has been for the past two years.
> 
> To release it on 360 Konami would need to remove all the Apple merchanise placed in the game (basically all the computers, the iPod too) as well as Sony's own items and references (e.g the Blu-ray no need for disc swapping codec convo) that feature in the game,



Bullshit. Come on, I doubt there is some mandate from Microsoft that stops companies from putting apple merchandise in 360 games. Otherwise, why would MS release a update that allows people to play music off their ipods?

Last time I checked, Sony has their own line of MP3 players, didn't stop Konami from putting the iPod in there. And come on, Otacon mentioning blu-ray was a self-referential nod to the psone days, the game would not suffer at all with removal of it, and I doubt that would take much to do it.



> not to mention they would have to scale the entire game down so it wouldn't need to be put on seven separate discs.



Tell me, since when has 46 divided by 8.5 equaled 7?

And that's *if* MGS4 actually fills the dual-layered BD.


> Kojima himself has said it might not even be possible.


Please, this is just developer fluff.


> MGS4 on 360 would be nice, but I can't see it happening, since the amount of content that would be needed to get the cut would be silly.


Bff, not much would be needed to be cut so it could fit on 5 dvds(again, this is if it fills up a entire dual-layered BD). Which would equate to a act a disc, which I doubt would take longer to swap than the mandatory installs between acts.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2008)

Dead space is pretty fucking awesome but hard as shit...i am playing on hard though


----------



## Akira (Oct 15, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Bullshit. Come on, I doubt there is some mandate from Microsoft that stops companies from putting apple merchandise in 360 games. Otherwise, why would MS release a update that allows people to play music off their ipods?
> 
> Last time I checked, Sony has their own line of MP3 players, didn't stop Konami from putting the iPod in there. And come on, Otacon mentioning blu-ray was a self-referential nod to the psone days, the game would not suffer at all with removal of it, and I doubt that would take much to do it.
> 
> ...



Allowing iPod connectivity is different to in-game advertising, that much should be obvious.

I just meant it would need to be put on a number of discs, not a specific number.

MGS4 does fill up a dual layer disc, I think Otacon even mentions it during the disc swapping codec conversation. 

Also, "this is just developer fluff"?

You're believing rumours based on what Konami reps have said over a developer who's basically been working on the game from day one?

Kojima has stated it is "likely impossible", you can't accuse him of just chatting shit.


EDIT:

@Crazy that's a good thing, games are too easy nowadays.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 15, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Allowing iPod connectivity is different to in-game advertising, that much should be obvious.


Again, Sony has mp3 players, apple was still allowed. Has Microsoft said no to Apple advertising in a *third-party game* before? It's a bullshit reason with nothing to back it up.


> I just meant it would need to be put on a number of discs, not a specific number.


Even if you didn't mean exactly seven discs, you were exaggerating it to stress the *profound* advantage over DVD.



> MGS4 does fill up a dual layer disc, I think Otacon even mentions it during the disc swapping codec conversation.


Otacon said no such thing in that bit.


> Also, "this is just developer fluff"?


Yes, hyperboles like that come from developers all the time.


> You're believing rumours based on what Konami reps have said over a developer who's basically been working on the game from day one?


When did I ever state that I believed the rumor? In fact, I could care less about the rumor. I already have a copy of the game for my PS3.


----------



## Braxx (Oct 15, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> You're believing rumours based on what Konami reps have said over a developer who's basically been working on the game from day one?
> 
> Kojima has stated it is "likely impossible", you can't accuse him of just chatting shit.



Again, didn't FFXIII coming out for Xbox 360 start out like this? 

Whether or not MGS 4 comes out for the 360, I'm just saying that its possible. Regardless of Blue-Ray, advertising, comments in the game, if Konami and Kojima want MGS4 out for the 360, they would find a way to do it. Unless, Sony is writing checks to prevent the move.

As a 360 owner I of course would love for MGS4 to come to the 360, and I think the only ones that would suffer from it are Sony and butthurt PS3 fanboys.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 15, 2008)

The only reason MGS 4 takes up so much space on the blu-ray is because Kojima doesn't compress the audio. And before audiophiles lose their mind, unless you have an extremely impressive audio system, the decrease in sound quality is negligible if not, frankly, imperceivable.

As for multiple discs, yeah, because installs are so much more efficient. I know swapping discs would take me 2+ minutes [/sarcasm]


----------



## Lucius (Oct 16, 2008)

damn even tho i already played MGS4 i'd love to have it on my 360. exclusives are so yesterday. i mean we paied up to 500$ for our consoles already. the companies should make an effort to have the best gaims available for us.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 16, 2008)

LOL. Internet sony fanboys are going wild on game forums

Jesus... here they come again saying Xbox 360 graphics suck and that MGS4 will look awful.

How blind and tard can one get?


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Allowing iPod connectivity is different to in-game advertising, that much should be obvious.
> 
> I just meant it would need to be put on a number of discs, not a specific number.
> 
> ...



hey Fenrir, stay ya ass off of N4G.com because that's where da fanboys live.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> The store near me, which i will begin working at this saturday. Yes crazy has a job in gaming, who would of guessed it



You gonna be one of dem shitty ones!


----------



## Braxx (Oct 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Dead space is pretty fucking awesome but hard as shit...i am playing on hard though



We need a review! 

I saw all the games you had in one of the other review videos. Now I know why your name is crazymtf. I can't imagine how high your gamerscore is. 

Awesome opening song too. 

You should have a record deal with your rapping skillz.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 16, 2008)

Braxx said:


> We need a review!
> 
> I saw all the games you had in one of the other review videos. Now I know why your name is crazymtf. I can't imagine how high your gamerscore is.





I say its 35538 but its a wild guess


----------



## Braxx (Oct 16, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> I say its 35538 but its a wild guess



I have sigs disabled so if its part of his sig I didn't see it.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2008)

I sure hope I get my 360 after the holidays.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 16, 2008)

Bionic Commando looks like its gonna be ridiculus. I didn't think that it would even compare with the Xbox arcade remake. I might actually get it or rent it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> You gonna be one of dem shitty ones!


Noz, i be the best  



Braxx said:


> We need a review!
> 
> I saw all the games you had in one of the other review videos. Now I know why your name is crazymtf. I can't imagine how high your gamerscore is.
> 
> ...



haha thanks.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2008)

You'll never surpass me.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 16, 2008)

Bought Saints Row 2 tuesday.

Basically it's the dumb down version of GTA 4.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 16, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Bought Saints Row 2 tuesday.
> 
> Basically it's the dumb down version of GTA 4.



were u expecting any more?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

Except it's actually more fun. I beat saints row 2, didn't even finish gta4 due to it's slowness and pretty boring story. 

Customization is better in saints row 2 and so is it's story. Both stories are unbelievable and non could really happen but saints row 2's is jut more entertaining with a better cast. 

Gta4 is far superior in graphics and movements. It also has a good idea when it comes to realistic ideas. Then again being realistic isn't always good since i live a normal life already, i like bullshit things happening over the steady boring world events. 

Both are good, very good to me actually. But when it comes to fun, saints row 2 is tons more fun.


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Oct 16, 2008)

Well I've gotten so many acheivements by the game glitching in mercenaries 2


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 16, 2008)

Link removed

Last Remnant looks CRAZY. Can't wait to get it.

first time i saw gameplay of it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

It does indeed look kickass, can't wait to buy it.

Love the battle cry "Let's kick some ass"


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 16, 2008)

Crazymtf, how's Dead Space?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

Pretty badass so far, but i don't think i agree with the 9/10 and 9.5/10 reviews. My review will hopefully be up tomorrow *Goes to play*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 16, 2008)

Dead space is quite good high 8 so far. The presentation is quite nice but at some part's it is wonky (a tad slow down nothing major). Story is good and sound is epic (especially if you have a digital system)


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2008)

damn would u guys believe that the last game brought was Ninja Gaiden 2.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> *Customization is better* in saints row 2 and so is it's story.



Ties and necklaces or GTFO.


----------



## Neji (Oct 16, 2008)

So I want to play Dead Space, it looks epic and scary as fuck. How's interesting is the story?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

Story is the worst part but even then it's still around a 7.5-8. Everything else in the game is quite well done, the sound is AAA and the graphics are great. It gets better as you play as my opinion went from a 8.5 to slowly hitting 9.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Story is the worst part but even then it's still around a 7.5-8. Everything else in the game is quite well done, the sound is AAA and the graphics are great. It gets better as you play as my opinion went from a 8.5 to slowly hitting 9.



Does it succeed in making you defecate your pants?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

No, never jumped or anything but you do get tense at quite a few parts. It's for me the condemned feeling where they don't make your scared, they make you tense. Like be aware who your fighting cause these fuckers will one hit kill you.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 18, 2008)

Neji said:


> So I want to play Dead Space, it looks epic and scary as fuck. How's interesting is the story?



Yeah I've been wondering the same thing.

I might put that on my Xmas list


----------



## Slips (Oct 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> No, never jumped or anything but you do get tense at quite a few parts. It's for me the condemned feeling where they don't make your scared, they make you tense. Like be aware who your fighting cause these fuckers will one hit kill you.



I'm playing condemned 2 right this moment and shat myself when a bear started chasing me


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 18, 2008)

Man, I can't wait for Fable 2 and Gears of War 2 to come out.  Is there any word on how long it'll be until online co-op will be available for Fable 2?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 18, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Man, I can't wait for Fable 2 and Gears of War 2 to come out.  Is there any word on how long it'll be until online co-op will be available for Fable 2?



On the day of release, like it was supposed to.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2008)

My Dead Space Video Review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTTl-dyMetg[/YOUTUBE]
*
Score - 8.9*


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2008)

I'mma kill you bitches.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> My Dead Space Video Review -
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTTl-dyMetg[/YOUTUBE]
> *
> Score - 8.9*



Nice, I subscribed.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 19, 2008)

I rather like Dead Space.

Initially, it was fairly easy, and the enemies weren't too difficult to pulverize; however,


*Spoiler*: __ 



Right after your ship explodes, and those 2 or 3 enemies come out you, and they don't want to die, it fucking made scream.  That one that would crawl at you really fast fucking scared me.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 19, 2008)

It looks really interesting.  Is it a buy game or a rent game?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 19, 2008)

I want Gears 2


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 19, 2008)

I think we all do.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2008)

I          don't.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm somewhat looking forward to it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 19, 2008)

And I have no $ for it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 19, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> And I have no $ for it.



Sucks for you


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 19, 2008)

But I have money for Fable II this week. =P


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Nice, I subscribed.



Thanks 



Lockon Stratos said:


> I'm somewhat looking forward to it.



Same


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 19, 2008)

I just need to find some way to get from campus back to the GameStop near my house to get the game...You can't pick up a pre-ordered game from a different GameStop than the one that you ordered it at, can you?


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 19, 2008)

I have 8000 MSPoints at my disposal, what should I buy? (besides Mega Man 9 and Bionic Commando)


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't have much games that have DLC except for Lost Odyssey. So, mainly arcade games for now.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 19, 2008)

Holy shit, 8000, Leon? I don't know what to get now except for probably Geometry Wars.

The only XBLA arcade games I plan on getting are MvC2 and SFHD Remix.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 19, 2008)

Castle Crashers,  Rex HD, Ikaruga (even tho that might not last you, lol) Samurai Shodown II, umm....


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 19, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Holy shit, 8000, Leon? I don't know what to get now except for probably Geometry Wars.
> 
> The only XBLA arcade games I plan on getting are MvC2 and SFHD Remix.



Haha yup. Took advantage of a discount on Amazon. 

I'm looking forward to those two games as well though. 



IronFist Alchemist said:


> Castle Crashers,  Rex HD, Ikaruga (even tho that might not last you, lol) Samurai Shodown II, umm....



Castle Crashers seems fun. Samurai Shodown II would definitely bring back some arcade memories as well. Ikaruga is something I've been interested in for a long time now and may just be the insane challenge I've been looking to take on.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 19, 2008)

I wasn't too fond of castle crashers, I beat it once don't really want to play again maybe with coop i'll play again.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 19, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> I wasn't too fond of castle crashers, I beat it once don't really want to play again maybe with coop i'll play again.


Uh... you beat Castle Crashers solo??

If so, you totally missed the entire point of the game lol.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 19, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Same



Ubuhbuhbuh whaaa?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 19, 2008)

I liked the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles game, but that was probably because I grew up with the cartoon show.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 19, 2008)

^Forgot about that. Epic remains epic.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Ubuhbuhbuh whaaa?



Ima give it a chance. I'll see how it turns out


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 20, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> I have 8000 MSPoints at my disposal, what should I buy? (besides Mega Man 9 and Bionic Commando)



definitly castle crashers. 
try the tenchu arcade game, if you like puzzles/bomberman-esque gameplay ^^
and puzzle quest (rpg/puzzle game).


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 20, 2008)

Rumor: Next Xbox to be 'Forward-Compatible'
>> From xboxevolved.e-mpire.com:


> One of the most interesting features of the third Xbox besides being able to play all of your Xbox 360 titles, and transfer over your gamertag and gamerscore is forward-compatibly. Backwards-compatibility of course means that a game from the previous generation of systems works on the new systems. An example of this is PlayStation games working on PlayStation 2, or original Xbox games being playable on the Xbox 360 through emulation and software updates.
> 
> This is something completely different however. Forward-compatibility means that games made for the Xbox 360 are made even better thanks to the features and hardware of the next Xbox system. This isn't a side effect of textures being cleaner and upscaled resolution, this is a new animal completely. Imagine playing Gears of War 3 on your Xbox 360 it looks and plays good right? Well imagine that the year after it comes out you go out to buy the next Xbox and it looks even better, it plays even better. Features in the new controller are utilized with the game, the graphics do not only look sharper, but the draw distance is better, the speed is better, framerate, and there are even new features, perhaps even levels via DLC for the game on the third-generation Xbox. GoW3 is of course an example of what this could mean, past the forward-compatibly information, Xbox Evolved has not been given any other information about the next generation of Xbox.



Full Story: xboxevolved.e-mpire.com

If this is true then Microsoft is on the lead of innovation.


----------



## Akira (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm just speculating, but despite what they are claiming is possible with this idea, I can't see this being much other than slightly better textures and improved sound quality. Also, this would mean the jump between 360 and the next console won't be as big as it was last time round, otherwise the money required to update all these games would basically equal the costs of making new ones. The only way I can see such a thing happening is if the jump between 360 and Xbox 3 is similar to that of the Gamecube and the Wii, which would suck tbh. Assuming this rumour will be true, Microsoft are basically admitting that their new console won't be such a big step forward, just a graphics update (and not a particularly robust one at that).

I could be wrong, I just don't have much faith in good old MS.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 20, 2008)

There's not much that could be advanced graphically anymore. That's just a simple fact. 

There's certainly room for the other tech behind games to get better, more complex physics, AI, scaling and fluid animations. This is what we should look to in the next generation, and I think after that gaming will have to leave the monitor to move any further.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 20, 2008)

you can't realy say anything yet imo. i think the first few games around release of the xbox 3 will be forward-compatible. later on the games will be too hardware hungry to be displayed on the old box.

its kinda like the pc. you can play new games on an old rig if you turn all the graphics down. but eventually your old rig won't be able to run the newest games.

i like how microsoft is planing to make an effort to make new games run on the old box tho.

i'm not sure but i'm sure some of the older ps 3 games would run on the ps 2 too if tweaked right. at least since God of War 2 we know what the ps 2 is capable of. hell some of the early ps 3 games looked worse then GoW2.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 20, 2008)

Lucius said:


> i like how microsoft is planing to make an effort to make new games run on the old box tho.



This is now what this is about, though I can get why you'd think so because of the use of the words "Forwards compatibility". 

Xbox 3 games won't play on the 360, rather the Xbox 3 will be able to make 360 games look much better. I'm guessing more than just some basic upscaling the PS2 could do with PSX games as well or it wouldn't be worth making a big deal over.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 20, 2008)

still more then sony. they won't even allow us to play ps 2 games on the ps 3 even tho there would be a software solution.


----------



## Akira (Oct 20, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> There's not much that could be advanced graphically anymore. That's just a simple fact.
> 
> There's certainly room for the other tech behind games to get better, more complex physics, AI, scaling and fluid animations. This is what we should look to in the next generation, and I think after that gaming will have to leave the monitor to move any further.



I'm sure advances could be made graphically, the problem just lies with the costs of making games with the best graphics. Considering at the moment the majority of games released on PS3 and 360 hardware don't make the most of the systems, I'm certain there is a lot of untapped potential for graphics on this gen and the next.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Oct 20, 2008)

man I never thought i'd enjoy my 360 this much. got my 360 last week and the first days I were up for like 3 nights playing games i'd never play on my PC such as Gun / Harry Potter. 360 ftw


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 20, 2008)

Megan Fox said:


> man I never thought i'd enjoy my 360 this much. got my 360 last week and the first days I were up for like 3 nights playing games i'd never play on my PC such as Gun / *Harry Potter*. 360 ftw



.........

lol to each their own i guess. (i actually heard its better than what folks think...i'll never findout)

But damn kid, if thats wat u got and ur loving it, u might be in heaven when u get deeper in the game library/arcade.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2008)

Harry Potter games _can_ be hidden gems... or at least more than you'd expect for a movie-based game. First one was fun, second not as much, third was absolute shit, fourth was amusing, and I heard the fifth was decent as well, with at least good graphics.

My favourite will always be Quidditch World Cup, though. Simple and flawed, but still very amusing. Still hoping for an in-depth follow-up.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 20, 2008)

I really liked Gun.  I hope they make the rumors of the sequel into fact.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 20, 2008)

Quick question; what should I buy out of the following choices?

The Orange Box, Gears of War 1, or Mass Effect.

All 3 are supposedly very good. 

Gears of War 1 is something I've never played but had my eye on since I bought the console a few months ago. It was the first big game for the 360 and obviously considered one of its best.

I've heard a lot of praise for Mass Effect and it does seem interesting. Plus, I can get it really cheap.

And The Orange Box is apparently not only great, but also extremely great value for money.

Hard choice because I won't be buying a game for a quite a while on the 360 after this. Yet, I find all 3 of these to be really appealing for one reason or another.


----------



## Yannlck (Oct 20, 2008)

I would go with Mass Effect !! one of the best game!! if you liked Kotor you will love Mass Effect


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 20, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Quick question; what should I buy out of the following choices?
> 
> The Orange Box, Gears of War 1, or Mass Effect.
> 
> ...



I would personally get orange box just because I loved portal, oh yeah and there's like 4 other games that come with it, which is totally sweet.  Around like 35 bucks I believe?

Mass Effect was good but it was pretty short but if you love RPG's you should get this.  Probably the cheapest out of all the games too.  Can get it for like 25 bucks.

Gears 1, don't get it, Gears 2 is already coming out and Gears 1 still cost like 50 bucks.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 20, 2008)

Mass Effect.  I didn't think it was that short, especially if you do all the sidequests and play-through the game multiple times.  Besides, there's also DLC for it, which adds another hour or so to the game.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 20, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Quick question; what should I buy out of the following choices?
> 
> The Orange Box, Gears of War 1, or Mass Effect.
> 
> ...


Orange Box > Mass Effect > Gears of War

Orange Box is simply just more game for your buck.  Mass Effect is a must play when you get the chance though.  For Gears I would say just wait for part 2.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2008)

I concur with the above.

Although TF2 on consoles is insanely gimped compared to the PC version, it's still fun. If you've not played HL2 before, then you'd be stupid not to get it. It's three HL's plus Portal, which is the second-coming of Jeebus as far as many gamers are concerned. To Mass Effect, I fucking loved it. Bioware fan and all. It's a very good all-round game, but it does come with several flaws. The planets you can explore become very tedious very fast, even more so if you do not appreciate the skies of them like I do (seriously, some of the skies are fucking beautiful on those planets). Your team-mates can be rather retarded at times as well, but still a must-play for the 360. Gears of War I couldn't care less about. Online is highly meh, controls feel sluggish to me, but you might fancy it.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 20, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Orange Box > Gears of War > Mass Effect



There. Orange box is like they said simply more and more fun, especially if have a gold account.

Gears of War is a game that defines a system, it beats every single game in the Orange box except Portal.

Mass is fun but its turns too repetive, the story is good but the battle system is average.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2008)

Me gotz fable 2. about a hour and a half in, very fun


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> Gears of War is a game that defines a system, it beats every single game in the Orange box except Portal.



                .


----------



## Lucius (Oct 20, 2008)

damn how can you like everything except for gears of war? will you make a review for gears 2 tho?


----------



## Genesis (Oct 20, 2008)

Orange Box it is. This should be good. It looks like it'll last me a while. By the time I'm through with it, I'll probably be able to get another game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 20, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Me gotz fable 2. about a hour and a half in, very fun



godamn you 
when's the review coming up?


----------



## little nin (Oct 20, 2008)

am i the only person that played mass effect for half an hour then put it down and never played it again?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 20, 2008)

I should really pick up Fable II tomorrow but I don't want to waste gas and have to go back Wed to pick up Star Ocean.

Wed it is for me to pick both of them up together. >_<


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 20, 2008)

little nin said:


> am i the only person that played mass effect for half an hour then put it down and never played it again?



I'm not mad at that at all.

Gameplay is sloppy as all freakin hell.

And i only went thru it because of me not wanting to waste 8 dollars on renting it (plus MS Points )

Story was okay at best. Well built universe tho.

don't let anyone point out tech problems, which is usually overlooked by me but people were labeling this game as godsent and all.

.....cause its bioware catering to the shooter nutjobs.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2008)

Mass Effect just looked so horrible to me that I never dared to freakin touch the damn case.

Anywayz, Fable 2 comes tomorrow.

Gonna procrastinate school as much as possible tomorrow. =]


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 20, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Quick question; what should I buy out of the following choices?
> 
> The Orange Box, Gears of War 1, or Mass Effect.
> 
> ...



Orange box comes with HL2, episode 1 and 2, portal, and TF2. 5 FULL games for the price of pretty much 1. Defintely get it. Gears if you want a solid story or Mass effect if u want a pretty solid RPG.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 20, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> Orange box comes with HL2, episode 1 and 2, portal, and TF2. 5 FULL games for the price of pretty much 1. Defintely get it. Gears if you want a solid story or Mass effect if u want a pretty solid RPG.



Gears for story?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2008)

It's Halo all over again^

Gears actually has somewhat of a story.... 

IMO Gears Story>Halo Story


----------



## Neji (Oct 20, 2008)

I find that 360's best strength is multiplayer since it could keep someone entertained for months, even up to years. I would say Gears and possibly try to get Gears 2 when it comes out.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2008)

That was always their strength^

You don't see many people playing Xbox for the story of games, mostly for Online.

A good example is Halo.


----------



## Neji (Oct 20, 2008)

Halo, Call of Duty, Gears of War. All top games for xbox with a good story, but even better multiplayer. Most games tend to focus more on the multiplayer region now. There are even some games that are Xbox Live only.

Well there are some really good story based 360 games, the best selling ones are always the multiplayer. Even if it's simple as a 2 player co-op type thing, the element with playing with a friend(s) makes the game a lot better.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> godamn you
> when's the review coming up?



Soons  

And halo had a far better story then gears. It's background + novels are far better = autowin. And i don't even like halo's story.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree, I think that Halo had a far better story than Gears.  The novels added a lot to the storyline.  Hopefully, the upcoming Gears novel will do the same.

And I wish I could get Fable 2 tomorrow...too bad I won't be able to get to the GameStop until Saturday at the earliest.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 21, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Soons
> 
> And halo had a far better story then gears. It's background + novels are far better = autowin. And i don't even like halo's story.


But I thought the novels were non-canon?


----------



## little nin (Oct 21, 2008)

i never understood why people bothered with the novels and stuff

is fable 2 a worldwide release?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 21, 2008)

^nope. it comes out on friday here


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 21, 2008)

little nin said:


> i never understood why people bothered with the novels and stuff
> 
> is fable 2 a worldwide release?



Because reading is good for you?


----------



## little nin (Oct 21, 2008)

no i meant game-based novels and stuff, why not just read a real book?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 21, 2008)

Because they are real books?


----------



## DominusDeus (Oct 21, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> But I thought the novels were non-canon?



The novels are considered to be canonical. 



> paulmarv writes:
> 
> Check out the HaloBible.Bungie.Org for debates, articles, and discussions about Halo's Story.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2008)

little nin said:


> no i meant game-based novels and stuff, why not just read a real book?



So when a book is made based off a game's story it's not a "Real" book? That's a fucking stupid. 

The resident evil books are great, and there based off of resident evil. Shit they make the story even better without the shitty dialog.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 21, 2008)

little nin said:


> no i meant game-based novels and stuff, why not just read a real book?



Are you saying all fiction books aren't 'real books'?


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2008)

There's a reason Fiction and Non-Fiction are seperated. Anyway, who else picked up Fable 2 last night?

I was surpised that this game had co-op on it.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 21, 2008)

It's odd really, I mean Lionhead kept stressing the fact that peoples characters are all meant to look different hence equipment not being stat specific or something...but I hear that when you CO-OP your character isn't even brought into the game, it's a pre-set character skin or something, hm. A little odd to me, would have been kewl to be able to use your own unique looking character.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 21, 2008)

Isn't that only for Couch Co-op that you have pre-set skins? I'm pretty sure that you can use your custom char in online co-op.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 21, 2008)

Apparently it's for both, at least that's what people were saying when I was reading on the Xbox Forums.

It's not that big of a deal really, it just would have been pretty cool if you could use your unique character, stats and what not carry over into CO-OP, though. Just a pre-set appearance.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 21, 2008)

well the online co-op isn't up yet so i guess you can't be sure as of now.

i hope they gonna patch it for single player tho.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 21, 2008)

It's not up yet?

People over at the Xbox Forums claim it is.

I wouldn't know seeing as how I can't get my hands on a copy until Friday...but others who have it claim they've been playing CO-OP online.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2008)

Lookie whats i got!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 21, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> It's odd really, I mean Lionhead kept stressing the fact that peoples characters are all meant to look different hence equipment not being stat specific or something...but I hear that when you CO-OP your character isn't even brought into the game, it's a pre-set character skin or something, hm. A little odd to me, would have been kewl to be able to use your own unique looking character.



wut? that sounds like a load of BS to me :amazed


----------



## Akira (Oct 21, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lookie whats i got!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Why am I not surprised?

Is it any good? I've been looking forward to this one.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 21, 2008)

I hate Crazy for getting all these games early, seriously. I'd like to know how good it is to as its the first decent looking Spiderman game I've ever seen judging from the trailers I've seen so far.


----------



## Akira (Oct 21, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> I hate Crazy for getting all these games early, seriously. I'd like to know how good it is to as its the first decent looking Spiderman game I've ever seen judging from the trailers I've seen so far.



He buys them from the same store as DS. Muslim outrage was not enough to stop the two of them from getting LBP early


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 21, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> wut? that sounds like a load of BS to me :amazed



Sadly, it's not - *Link*


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> Is it any good? I've been looking forward to this one.



Here's a rundown i posted on faqs. 

*
Pro's -*

- Combat is the best I've played for a spider-man game. First as most of you know you gain experience which then in return is used to upgrade moves. But each move feels like you're really smacking a thug or whatever your fighting at the moment around. Especially the swinging towards the and hitting them and leaping off them move.

Everybody was worried it would be repetitive and maybe 10 hours from now it will be. But for now I've done it over 80 times and love it every time. From just swinging at em to jumping off them or from jumping back in the air after jumping off them to webbing them and then catapulting them through the air is just to fun.

I can go on more in this if you guys want.

- Lock on is great this time. It focus on one guy and then you can switch over to another by using the analog. Very simple and easy.

- Swinging. I'm not expert since i know there are some out there who really don't like anything but spider-man 2's swinging system. I personally enjoyed spider-man 3's and ultimate's so this one is just a step up from those two. I don't remember 2 all that well so sorry if i can't help you here. But it's easy to get into and actually quite alot of fun to just swing around the city.

- Camera is much better then before. In spider-man 3 a problem i had would be that the camera spazzed out alot in combat. Now they introduce the lock on system that doesn't suck and camera issues are brought down quite alot.

-Upgrade system is pretty badass. Atleast 12 if not more *Didn't count* things to upgrade for ONE suit. So double that for the other and you have more then 24 moves to obtain. And some of the upgrade moves i got kickass.

- Wall fighting is pretty good. Easy to do thanks to the camera and actually all new moves to use.

*Con's -*

- Wall crawling and running while not bad can be a bit glitchy and sometimes to get onto a wall takes a bit of patients and can becoming annoying. Which is a shame since the actual wall fighting is good.

Graphics - Not terrible but nothing special. I wouldn't call this a con just like "There good, not great" kinda thing. Better then Spidy 3 though.

- Controls take a bit getting use to - Once again if this isn't hard for you fine. To me they throw alot at you at once. I'm getting better though now so it's not to bad of a con. But it did take me a good 30-45 minutes to get everything down perfect.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 21, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Sadly, it's not - *Link*



ah for FUCK sake!? do they seriously feel some wierd need to mess up at Lionhead studios or something? coop seems pretty damn useless if you can't use and develop your own character at all 
just imagine how many times you'd have to spend time to get good/cool/your favourite gear everytime you coop with someone. 


not cool


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, that sucks big time.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 21, 2008)

So, this is gonna be really off topic from what you guys are talking about...

But can someone give me information on this 360 ugrade coming up?

All I've seen is the avatars.

When is it?
Does it cost anything?
Will I need an adapter so I can get wireless?
Does it have a DVR/Tivo function?  << That's the big one.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 21, 2008)

I think it comes out November 19, or pretty close to that.  I don't think it costs anything.  And you need to buy the adapter so you don't need to use an ethernet cable.  Not sure about the last one though.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 21, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I think it comes out November 19, or pretty close to that.  I don't think it costs anything.  And you need to buy the adapter so you don't need to use an ethernet cable.  Not sure about the last one though.



I've been doing a lot of research.

And apparently there's already a way to record shows... I just don't know how yet.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 21, 2008)

Record shows?  I haven't heard about that.  I thought they were doing something similar to NetFlix or something along the lines of that.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 21, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Record shows?  I haven't heard about that.  I thought they were doing something similar to NetFlix or something along the lines of that.



Microsoft was planning on launching IPTV back in '07, but it never really happened.  Apparently, it was going to be in the UK only.

But I decided that Tivo and DVR (and other things of that nature) are a waste of money.

If the Xbox ever adopts the concept of IPTV, then I'll use it as long as there's no monthly fee.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 21, 2008)

So anyone played portal still alive yet?  Thinking about getting it.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 21, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lookie whats i got!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



i care more about the bag in the background......so how was your lunch


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 21, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> So anyone played portal still alive yet?  Thinking about getting it.



it comes out tomorrow 

and its exactly the same as TOB version + a few levels


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 22, 2008)

anyone have the wireless online adapatar thingie?


----------



## MS81 (Oct 22, 2008)

what games u guys getting for the holidays??


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 22, 2008)

MS81 said:


> what games u guys getting for the holidays??



Too            many.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 22, 2008)

i aint got shit for the past 4 yrs. i might make my lil brother put something down tho. i know i'm buying last remnant on launch. I might make him put down Sonic Unleashed. My parents would believe him wanting that....but he doesnt have a 360. I'll write down that he will play it on my system and will leave it with me 

Christmas lists....i miss them. I gave my dad one 3 yrs ago and he balled it up and threw it in my face that bastard lol.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 22, 2008)

Are there any 360 games coming during or around Christmas? I can't think of any at all.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 22, 2008)

MS81 said:


> what games u guys getting for the holidays??



Gears 2, Cod:waw, last remnant, fallout 3. hopefully I'll get Fable 2 tomorrow in the mail


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 22, 2008)

I'll probably ask for Fallout 3, Fable 2, and maybe Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 22, 2008)

Gears 2 and Last remnant, but I gotta get another NG2 and Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 22, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Are there any 360 games coming during or around Christmas? I can't think of any at all.


Prince of Persia is December 2nd and that's basically the only thing in the whole month worth mentioning.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2008)

*My Fable 2 Video review - 
*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiG9Ha7W2EE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 22, 2008)

Does it have spoilers?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2008)

Nope. Unless you find getting shitted on by a bird a spoiler


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 22, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Prince of Persia is December 2nd and that's basically the only thing in the whole month worth mentioning.



oh shit gotta get that.

And thanks 4 da review crazy. I might rent it real quick. retarded move on the co-op though.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 22, 2008)

Is Saints Row 2 any good? It looks really badass, but I just wanted some opinions from people who have played it.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 22, 2008)

Saints Row= complete ripoff of GTA with some added shit.

I gots Fable 2. Good stuff.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Saints Row= complete ripoff of GTA with some added shit.


As long as the game is fun, who gives a shit if the game ripped ripped off another game?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 22, 2008)

^Because you spend another $60 for a game that is pretty much the same.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 22, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> As long as the game is fun, who gives a shit if the game ripped ripped off another game?


....


The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^Because you spend another $60 for a game that is pretty much the same.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 23, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> anyone have the wireless online adapatar thingie?



Nope. Costs too much for me to afford, what with being a poor college student.




MS81 said:


> what games u guys getting for the holidays??



Anything that is $20 or under.  Again, due to the restraints that I have due to being in college.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 23, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^Because you spend another $60 for a game that is pretty much the same.


It's called a sandbox game. A same genre, different game.

If Saints Row 2 is pretty much the same as GTA4, this game would have sucked balls also.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 23, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^Because you spend another $60 for a game that is pretty much the same.



Unless it kicks GTA4's ass


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2008)

I never understand this. Saints row is a sandbox game. Not a gta knockoff. It's the same fucking genre. 

It has different characters
Different story
Different controls
Different art style
Different weapons
Different cars
Different area

Well hell just about everything is fucking different. Besides the same OPEN world feeling, which is including in the sandbox genre, it is DIFFERENT from gta4. I swear some people with the word "Copy" these days.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 23, 2008)

Crazy, I've known for years that "Shion"'s opinion was shitty from the get go, that hasn't changed since the beginning, either.

I'mma get FAble 2 today.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 23, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Nope. Costs too much for me to afford, what with being a poor college student.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there's not a lot of games under 20 except launch titles. but Blue Dragon is 20 bucks I gotta buy yet again.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 23, 2008)

in actual fact GTA IV is more realistic so it appeals to those who like to play realistic games but Saints 2 is more arcady and practically the Next-Gen San Andreas, (gangs, lots of customization, not just urban but has country-side, bigger map, and so on)

so in all    Saints 2>GTA: SA>GTA IV


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 23, 2008)

I got fable 2 today in the mail. so far I'm loving it 
still pissed about the henchman thing though


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 23, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> anyone have the wireless online adapatar thingie?



Yes. I had to order it online, it cost around 65 Euros.

It is a really good, better than average wireless adaptors, but overpriced as hell.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Crazy, I've known for years that "Shion"'s opinion was shitty from the get go, that hasn't changed since the beginning, either.
> 
> I'mma get FAble 2 today.



LOL this is true. I forget at times. 

Enjoy fable


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry this is off topic..
Im thinking of buying a 360 soon, and I'm curious what your guys' opinion is on if I should buy a Pro or Elite system.

I'm leaning towards the Elite, but I'm wondering if any of you may have had/heard of any problems it has. Just curious if its worth the extra money.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 23, 2008)

I would get the Elite.  It looks more badass.


----------



## Fang (Oct 24, 2008)

Elite really doesn't look all that bad-ass to me, or even that cool to be honest here. Anyway, it took my retarded friend apparently an hour to master the controls properly to get the first quest done as a child in Fable 2.

Just fucking lol.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 24, 2008)

lol. An extra 100 bucks for a more bad-ass looking xbox?
Sounds reasonable 

As long as there haven't been any common problems with it though, I guess I'll just go with the Elite and get this over with lol.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 24, 2008)

Picking up my Dead Space copy in 3 hours


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 24, 2008)

TWF said:


> ... Anyway, it took my retarded friend apparently an hour to master the controls properly to get the first quest done as a child in Fable 2.
> 
> Just fucking lol.



hahah what? 
btw guys, if you plan on playing as a good guy, I suggest having a 2nd character to do coop with...it gets messy


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 24, 2008)

can the game only progress when both players are cooperating. I'm still not getting this whole no importing ur own character...so is the coop its own save file? With its own little edits to the story or what?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 24, 2008)

Anyone have their 360 connected to their monitor?


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 24, 2008)

MS81 said:


> what games u guys getting for the holidays??



360-wise, only The Last Remnant comes to mind.

I'm still thinking on Fable II. Same with Fallout 3. I'm rather intrigued with Left 4 Dead as well.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 24, 2008)

Anyone played Castle Crashers? 

Looks pretty cool but is it worth 1200 points?


----------



## Fang (Oct 24, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> hahah what?
> btw guys, if you plan on playing as a good guy, I suggest having a 2nd character to do coop with...it gets messy



Yeah man. You know how as soon as the game starts when your a child, you have to talk to the Guard about getting those five warrant papers but to get the crowd to move out of the way, you have to hold down the A Button to accept it? And then pose with Rose to get your picture taken?

Took him over a fucking hour to do it. Also, CO-OP is slightly retarded in this game.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 24, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Anyone have their 360 connected to their monitor?



My friend's big brother does. His monitor can display 1080p, so its awesome, plus digital sound. so its a pretty wicked setup. He has both the 360 and PS3 hooked up.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Oct 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Anyone played Castle Crashers?
> 
> Looks pretty cool but is it worth 1200 points?



Yeah it was pretty fun, not sure if it's worth 1200 points though.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 24, 2008)

Fable 2 too easy. Not enough fighting either imo. Lack of a mini map really makes looking for town shops fucking annoying. Everything looks the same for the most part.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 24, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> My friend's big brother does. His monitor can display 1080p, so its awesome, plus digital sound. so its a pretty wicked setup. He has both the 360 and PS3 hooked up.



Playing FHD in a pc screen is a waste. 
I have my 360 connected to a 37inch LCD TV, which I also use for my laptop occasionally.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 24, 2008)

.... Fable 2 is getting a little boring.... Killing an entire town just isn't fun anymore. ;_;


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 24, 2008)

*Go buy Dead Space


NOW*​


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2008)

My Spider-man web of shadows review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYSVCP8S1eA[/YOUTUBE]

Enjoy ^_^


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 24, 2008)

Great review, Whity. I think I'll probably rent this one since I'm low on cash. =/ Must kick ass as Spidey. Those combos look amazing.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 25, 2008)

DeathWish08 said:


> Is Saints Row 2 any good? It looks really badass, but I just wanted some opinions from people who have played it.



When I first played it I didn't like it.

As you get to the real customizing it gets really fun. Its not a rip-off a GTA4.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Great review, Whity. I think I'll probably rent this one since I'm low on cash. =/ Must kick ass as Spidey. Those combos look amazing.



Yeah renting works too for these types of games. I just personally love spidy and a good action game so i had to buy it


----------



## MS81 (Oct 25, 2008)

guess what guys, I'm might be getting a 360 sooner than I thought. my moms old car just needs a lil bit of tuning up and I'm getting things done for it this week!!!! so I'll definitely have some money to buy 360 and a PS3 soon.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 25, 2008)

you are getting both at a time?^^

you'll need to buy games too


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh Oh Oh, guess what i gotz? I think they call it Fallout, and put a "3" at the end of it


----------



## Ooter (Oct 25, 2008)

Omg. my 360 just now got the "One Red Ring Of Death" Aka E 74 error it shows that stupid black screen with crap written. had it for 2years aswel... omg dunno what to do, repair myself or send in, im outta warranty too.... argh FCuk you microsoft! ill just see a repair guide, Ms is actually making a profit through broken 360s, buying price and $?70+ for repairs!


----------



## Braxx (Oct 25, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Oh Oh Oh, guess what i gotz? I think they call it Fallout, and put a "3" at the end of it



Man, I gotta wait until Tuesday. They better have some copies. I need to get a job at a video game store but I'm too lazy to work and do school work at the same time. Getting games early is cool though.

Anyways, how is the game?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 25, 2008)

multiqoute refuses to work for me so I'll just randomly answer some posts >__>

*Wu Fei*: coop-fable2-question: no, the host play as his character in his world and the 2nd player gets to pick a pre-made henchman and pick som guns and whatnot and the xp/gold will be transferred to his character when he gets back to his own game. seems like a detour from just letting you play your own characters huh? 

also the camera is kinda annoying when you play on a single xbox since the game don't do splitscreen >__<

*Sasuke*: Castle Crashers is hellova fun, probably one of the best arcade games on xbl, especially with friends ^^



crazymtf said:


> Oh Oh Oh, guess what i gotz? I think they call it Fallout, and put a "3" at the end of it



nyaar, you're such a game glutton 
I can't afford that game right now. luckily it seems like Fable 2 is gonna keep me occupied for awhile :]


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 25, 2008)

Crazy you gonna review LBP?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2008)

^Yeah i am. And so far fallout kicks ass.


----------



## Braxx (Oct 25, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> ^Yeah i am. And so far fallout kicks ass.



Better than Fable 2?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2008)

Not a chance in hell.^


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2008)

^Actually it is...man your post are just...wow...


----------



## MS81 (Oct 26, 2008)

Lucius said:


> you are getting both at a time?^^
> 
> you'll need to buy games too



nah dude I already had both systems but my basement floaded and I only the games so I just need to get the systems.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2008)

I like Far Cry 2 a lot. I was pleasently surprised by everything, like choosing from a rooster of characters, the buddy system and reputation building, the graphics are mind-blowning and the AI is fairly competent thus far. And defiently as far from stupid as you can get.

I like this game.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2008)

TWF said:


> I like Far Cry 2 a lot. I was pleasently surprised by everything, like choosing from a rooster of characters, the buddy system and reputation building, the graphics are mind-blowning and the AI is fairly competent thus far. And defiently as far from stupid as you can get.
> 
> I like this game.



Very cool since i bought it too  I just didn't get a chance to play it.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 26, 2008)

TWF said:


> I like Far Cry 2 a lot. I was pleasently surprised by everything, like choosing from a rooster of characters, the buddy system and reputation building, the graphics are mind-blowning and the AI is fairly competent thus far. And defiently as far from stupid as you can get.
> 
> I like this game.


The beginning of FC2 is driving me fucking crazy.  Ubisoft wrongfully assumed I gave a shit about anything other than open world FPS here and forced me to put up with so much story crap.

I haven't even played past the first hour, so I'm sure it will open up.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Very cool since i bought it too  I just didn't get a chance to play it.



I just started the first hour or so myself last night.



Stumpy said:


> The beginning of FC2 is driving me fucking crazy.  Ubisoft wrongfully assumed I gave a shit about anything other than open world FPS here and forced me to put up with so much story crap.
> 
> I haven't even played past the first hour, so I'm sure it will open up.



Tribute to Half-Life's introduction of starting FPS. And story is good for the plot.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2008)

Anyone got a spare CoD:WaW BETA key? Want to see for myself how it measures up.


----------



## K-deps (Oct 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Anyone got a spare CoD:WaW BETA key? Want to see for myself how it measures up.



I don't got an extra but I can tell you its the best WW2 game I've ever played. And from what I've seen campaign looks epic.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2008)

Better than Battlefield and the original two CoD?


----------



## K-deps (Oct 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Better than Battlefield and the original two CoD?


If you liked the CoD4 formula as much as I did then yea.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2008)

Battlefield 1942 is the best.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2008)

K-deps said:


> If you liked the CoD4 formula as much as I did then yea.



I fucking loved CoD4 but wouldn't call it the best ever. One of the major appeal factors it had was that it was modern, there weren't as many current-day online FPS as there were WWII ones, so it stood out.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 26, 2008)

reserving Last Remnant 2morrow that and gears is really the only games of this season I want to get.


----------



## K-deps (Oct 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I fucking loved CoD4 but wouldn't call it the best ever. One of the major appeal factors it had was that it was modern, there weren't as many current-day online FPS as there were WWII ones, so it stood out.



I see what you mean.
The sad thing is a lot of people will automatically hate WaW because of how its like CoD4 but I think that if Treyarch tried something new they would hate it automatically as well. 

Also the levels in the beta are sweet. Except Roundhouse.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 26, 2008)

I just got a new TV, don't know why. But I hooked my 360 up to it and I no longer get 1080p display. ;_; Instead I get something called Optimal Display or Vision. I don't know if that is a good thing or not so which display setting should I set it on?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, that'd depend on what kind of TV you got. If it's HD-Ready, it's natural you won't get 1080p.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 26, 2008)

It's called Optimal Resolution. It says it displays t displays 13866x768 which is my TV's resolution.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 26, 2008)

Your T.V. simply isn't capable of 1080p (1920x1080, =/= 1386x768) output.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 26, 2008)

Eh, trust my eyes. xD My eyes lie to me. Damnit.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2008)

Since my youtube channel was shut down i had to re-upload all videos. Anyway here's the spidy one. 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkgqVZHz0M8 [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2008)

What was the reason for the shutdown?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 26, 2008)

Woah, shut down? How come?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2008)

Cause i posted a friends fallout 3 review.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 26, 2008)

lol wait what? so this friend turned u in?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2008)

No, youtube took it down because it was out before the game's out. It's not my friend's fault but youtubes. I may move to veoh or daily soon anyway.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 26, 2008)

TWF said:


> I just started the first hour or so myself last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Tribute to Half-Life's introduction of starting FPS. And story is good for the plot.


Eh I wasn't interested at all in driving around with some nobody taxi driver.  The game has gotten much more fun since I last touched it (I did say I wasn't even an hour in).


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 27, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> No, youtube took it down because it was out before the game's out. It's not my friend's fault but youtubes. I may move to veoh or daily soon anyway.



youtube is weird about alot of shit. i thought they could just take down individual videos. shutting down ur whole account for that seems a lil much.

....wat was the score anyways?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2008)

9.5...not even a bad score.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2008)

How do i get in contact with youtube? They say i need an account to contact em but i don't have one. Then they say you can't make a double...what the fuck?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 27, 2008)

Dude Whity that sucks.

Reload everything one of your reviews

No matter what.


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 28, 2008)

Damn that sucks whity i hope you get your account back,i don't see the problem if your freind had a legit copy.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 28, 2008)

who thinks gears 2 will be as good as pt.1???


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 28, 2008)

MS81 said:


> who thinks gears 2 will be as good as pt.1???



The old combat system is there and it seems improved. I don't know it may even be better than pt.1, the combat was always the main thing since the story itself doesn't get much deep in-game.


----------



## Wrathchild (Oct 28, 2008)

MS81 said:


> as good as pt.1???




You lost me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I just bought fallout 3 collectors edition (was able to walk in and get it). They also gave me the extras that only pre orders got to 


I hope the game suits me I like the futuristic stuff more so than the oblivion setting.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Oct 28, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well I just bought fallout 3 collectors edition (was able to walk in and get it). They also gave me the extras that only pre orders got to
> 
> 
> I hope the game suits me I like the futuristic stuff more so than the oblivion setting.



I'm getting Fallout 3 tommorow. Can't wait.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2008)

Is it better than Oblivion?


----------



## Quiet Storm (Oct 28, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Is it better than Oblivion?



I think it has better RPG elements than Oblivion from what I seen.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes for me the game is better than oblivion. The quests are actually more thought out and more developed. The RPG system is nicely done imo and based on EXP (not now "I'm jumping for 100 hours to get my skills up") stuff.

Plus the whole future based world is very good. I mean it is literally breath taking and has a very solid atmosphere to it. 


also this is some spoilers but this really made me love the game more



*Spoiler*: __ 





Blowing up a city with a made me feel bad / sad and laugh (some of the people in that city needed to go!) at the same time .


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 29, 2008)

Im getting Dead Space and Fallout 3 today

Anyway I just found a movie prequel to Dead Space that is now on Dvd, maybe I will try to see it online.

Here's the official page for the movie. Link removed


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 29, 2008)

today im getting

fable 2
saints row 2
dead space
Fallout 3


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 29, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Yes for me the game is better than oblivion. The quests are actually more thought out and more developed. The RPG system is nicely done imo and based on EXP (not now "I'm jumping for 100 hours to get my skills up") stuff.
> 
> Plus the whole future based world is very good. I mean it is literally breath taking and has a very solid atmosphere to it.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Please tell me you did the survival guide and vampire quest first? Good quest with good items to gain. Then blow them up 




Yeah fallout 3 is pretty amazing. Best game I've played since metal gear solid 4.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well I just bought fallout 3 collectors edition (was able to walk in and get it). They also gave me the extras that only pre orders got to
> 
> 
> I hope the game suits me I like the futuristic stuff more so than the oblivion setting.



haha, I stole the lunchbox case from cousin and use for my food for work.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes I did those quest crazy.


@MS81

I'm brining mine to work tonight


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 30, 2008)

College midterms suck.  Just spent the past few days studying for them, and now I finally get to go back to my precious 360.  

I don't know if this has been asked before, but I heard that you can only have one save file for Fable 2.  Is that true?


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 30, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I don't know if this has been asked before, but I heard that you can only have one save file for Fable 2.  Is that true?


Nope.  You can have multiple.  That would be a pretty stupid move seeing how high the replay value should be in the game.


----------



## beads (Oct 30, 2008)

How do you get multiple ones? Whenever I click Load Game it starts up the game world.

I'M GETTING FALLOUT 3 SHORTLY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 30, 2008)

try pressing "new game" or whatever it's name is 

man, I'm on the fence of getting Fallout 3 now or saving for GoW2 & Cod:waw :S


----------



## beads (Oct 30, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> try pressing "new game" or whatever it's name is
> 
> man, I'm on the fence of getting Fallout 3 now or saving for GoW2 & Cod:waw :S



I was afraid it would overwrite my old save, because it doesn't take you to a "choose your load" screen.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 30, 2008)

I want the COD5 beta


----------



## MS81 (Oct 30, 2008)

don't wanna flame but, do anyone thinks resistance or killzone looks better than gears???


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 30, 2008)

MS81 said:


> don't wanna flame but, do anyone thinks resistance or killzone looks better than gears???



I have not seen either in a while, but there will be head to heads from IGN and other sites so we can judge from those high quality .


From what I remember gears had some better quality to it (textures) but lighting killzone had that.



But will people know the difference? I doubt it honestly.


----------



## Akira (Oct 30, 2008)

MS81 said:


> don't wanna flame but, do anyone thinks resistance or killzone looks better than gears???



IMO they do. Gears 2 is by no means bad but I'm getting sick of the Unreal 3 engine.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2008)

Heh, so apparently the EU pre-orders for FallOut 3 DO get the bobblehead.

And drugs are still in the game.

xD


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 30, 2008)

MS81 said:


> don't wanna flame but, do anyone thinks resistance or killzone looks better than gears???


I'm very skeptical about Killzone, but if we are talking Resistance vs. Gears I would say why not both.  Both look good for what they are.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2008)

Killzone 2 looks meh still to me. 

Resistance 2 on the other hand i want way more then gears 2.


----------



## Akira (Oct 30, 2008)

In fairness we've only seen about 20 minutes of Kiilzone 2(provided you aren't in the beta) but hopefully the final game will feature a wider colour palette and more level diversity. I still think the lighting in the game is masterful though, I've never seen anything like it in a videogame.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2008)

I thought you didn't like Call of Duty?


----------



## beads (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm still iffy about WaW. I just can't get the CoD3 nightmares out of my head.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 31, 2008)

Fallout 3 is so addicting

I've been playing for 2 days now and I loved every single second of it.

Did anyone choose to blow up the nuke?

P.S. Im getting Gears of War 2 tomorrow by dirty ways.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 31, 2008)

how do you get  the fable 2 collectors edition's extra content like the armor and stuff?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2008)

Fallout 3 does indeed kickass. Almost 20 hours now and not even bored. wish all rpgs can do that


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 31, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Fallout 3 does indeed kickass. Almost 20 hours now and not even bored. wish all rpgs can do that



I think I'll trade in some games for it at Games on monday 


btw, the new Bond game (quantum of solace) is kind of like a mix between the Bourne game (but with online as well) and the good ol' Golden eye for N64. it's pretty sweet (though I've only tried it for the wii, but I expect that to be the worst version so yeah xD )


----------



## beads (Oct 31, 2008)

Mmmmm....
If Treyarch made a Bond game good, I may have hope for WaW.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 31, 2008)

skate. 2 Jan. release-date confirmed!


----------



## beads (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know games were that large to install. 120 gb here I come!(Your plan worked MS)


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 1, 2008)

So I got the red ring of death like 5 times and my xbox still works????


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 1, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Edit:  Halo 3 installed ;3.  I only have room for one game I imagine on this 20gigger, so it might as well be the one I go back to the most.
> 
> Halo 3 = 6.3gigs



Almost the same as the game's real size



beads said:


> Wow, I didn't know games were that large to install. 120 gb here I come!(Your plan worked MS)



Yes it did.
Btw how do you transfer acc data from one Hard drive to another?


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Nov 1, 2008)

ok after getting rrod I got my new 360 and am now back on xbox live


----------



## kaimeratech (Nov 1, 2008)

kyutofukumaki said:


> ok after getting rrod I got my new 360 and am now back on xbox live



congradulations man I got mines back from microsoft a couple of days ago


----------



## beads (Nov 1, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> Almost the same as the game's real size
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it comes with a cable.


Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> So I got the red ring of death like 5 times and my xbox still works????




It should crap out eventually.


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 1, 2008)

HD installation testing

Source: Gamespot



> We spent more time investigating the hard disk game installation feature included with the New Xbox Experience. We pulled The Orange Box, Command & Conquer 3, NBA Live 09, and Star Wars: The Force Unleashed out of the GameSpot game library to measure installation times and to see how game load times improved with hard drive installations.
> 
> We found that installation time varies depending on the size of the game which isn't surprising because the installation process copies the data from the DVD to the hard drive--bigger games are going to take longer to rip. Installing the 4.7GB Orange Box disc took 6 minutes and 57 seconds while it only took 5 minutes and 35 seconds to get Command & Conquer 3's 3.6GB onto the hard drive. The Force Unleashed, weighing in at 6.6GB, extended out the installation time to 9 minutes and 47 seconds and it took 9 minutes and 7 seconds to install NBA Live 09's 6.3GB of data.
> 
> ...



I wasn't expecting much more from it. 
Just like the PS3 it won't deliver instant loads but did anyone think it would?

Anyway i'm in for the less noise since my drive is an Hitachi....
One thing gamespot doesn't mention is that the xbox doesn't get so hot thus less RROD.


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Nov 1, 2008)

OK, now I'm annoyed inn the span of a week my laptop has broke and now my ELITE 360 has 3 red lights!!!!, god i was doing so freaking awesome on Fable 2 and i had my exp right so i could do 7 of the 7th achievement of Halo 3 and i had the beta for COD WAW. I gotta send it back next week when it gets picked up


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 1, 2008)

That sucks for you.  You should try and find someone with a 360...or just give me the beta for WaW.


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Nov 2, 2008)

lol Obama and Palin are going to be playable characters in mercs 2 if you don't believe me check this link in japanese


----------



## kaimeratech (Nov 2, 2008)

kyutofukumaki said:


> lol Obama and Palin are going to be playable characters in mercs 2 if you don't believe me check this link in japanese



lol thats so funny. I have that same game too so now I can't wait for that update to come out


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 2, 2008)

kyutofukumaki said:


> lol Obama and Palin are going to be playable characters in mercs 2 if you don't believe me check this link in japanese



Palin + guns = Palin


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't wait for Last Remnant to come out.  Looks like it's going to be an awesome game.


----------



## beads (Nov 2, 2008)

I got that news about the playable Pres candidates through email, funny stuff.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 3, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I can't wait for Last Remnant to come out.  Looks like it's going to be an awesome game.



oh damn, I had almost forgotten it comes out soon. man just when my economy hit the drain 

I traded in some games and bought fallout 3 for about 16 USD


----------



## Drakestorm (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a question hopefully someone can answer. Planning to buy a xbox 360 in Hong Kong soon, though is HK xbox 360 games restricted to "some asian game-coding" (hopefully you understand what i mean), preventing me to buy games in australia to play on the HK-bought xbox 360? Or is no problem buy the xbox 360 in HK and buying games in australia?


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 3, 2008)

Drakestorm said:


> I have a question hopefully someone can answer. Planning to buy a xbox 360 in Hong Kong soon, though is HK xbox 360 games restricted to "some asian game-coding" (hopefully you understand what i mean), preventing me to buy games in australia to play on the HK-bought xbox 360? Or is no problem buy the xbox 360 in HK and buying games in australia?



Some games are region free and will play anywhere.

But most of them will only play on Xbox that are from the same region.

NTSC-U/C implies domestic US & Canadian systems;
NTSC-J implies domestic Japanese, Asian or Korean
systems;
PAL implies domestic European or Australian systems. 

Since the xbox sold in HK belongs to the NTSC-J region and the games in Australia to PAL, you won't be able to play them.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 3, 2008)

just check this chart:


there are some region free games. imo the best console would be the US console. i think there is no (or very few) game thats locked for the US but free for pal regions.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2008)

Why is Fallout 3's world so massive?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 3, 2008)

Has anyone here played Trigger Heart Exelica on XBLA yet? I was thinking of getting it. Not too sure though. The loli is a huge draw factor in for me.

Ikaruga is just ridiculously hard.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 3, 2008)

Can't wait to get five people on Horde mode in Gears of War 2 going.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 3, 2008)

how do I get the world at war beta code? I signed up at Callofduty.com but it only gave me the PC beta code, how do I get the Xbox 360 beta code?


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 3, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> That sucks for you.  You should try and find someone with a 360...or just give me the beta for WaW.





赤イヌ大将 said:


> how do I get the world at war beta code? I signed up at Callofduty.com but it only gave me the PC beta code, how do I get the Xbox 360 beta code?



preorder it from gamestop...its really not all that worth it


----------



## K-deps (Nov 3, 2008)

eh I like the CoD5 beta it feels like something new to me even though it's a lot like CoD4. I'll definitely buy out after Gears 2 though.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 3, 2008)

If you preorder it from GameStop, I think you can use the M1-A1 as a bonus for pre-ordering it.  Or at least, that's what I think I saw on a tv commercial.  

To be honest, I'm not that excited for WaW.  I'd much rather have GoW 2 or Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 3, 2008)

Simple question: would running the game from the HD help prevent disc read errors?

As usual, garbage 360 models love to damage and not play my games, and I am inches away from letting my 360 collect more dust than even my Wii.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 3, 2008)

^Lies, 360 would never be more dull than the Wii.

And yes, it sucks when my 360 scratches my discs too. Fucking circles on the back of my disc after I finish playing them. =/


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 3, 2008)

It's not about dullness, at least the Wii and PS3 don't damage and stop reading discs. I'd be willing to dump the 360 at ease for this bullshit, especially considering I mostly buy the PS3 versions of games whenever I can.

The 360's are even worse than the PS2 when it comes to quality hardware, it's sickening.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2008)

I've never ever really had that problem with my 360.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 3, 2008)

It usually doesn't happen to the new models then, prob. Mine's refurbrished.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a near launch date 360, never had scratched cd's


----------



## Lucius (Nov 4, 2008)

got a friend working at a game store telling me most of his customers that complain about their dvd's beeing scratched, have their 360 upright.

i have mine upright too tho but never got any scratches on my dvd's. its pretty new tho.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine's laying down, and when I eject games, the games still spin in the tray.


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 4, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I have a near launch date 360, never had scratched cd's



Same here, my xbox never had any kind of problem actually.



Lucius said:


> got a friend working at a game store telling me most of his customers that complain about their dvd's beeing scratched, have their 360 upright.
> 
> i have mine upright too tho but never got any scratches on my dvd's. its pretty new tho.



Having the xbox upright reduces it's lifespam.

I had mine upright when I first got it and 5 min after playing I stopped playing like that. 
The noise levels were of chart.

Besides all the guy that I know that had the xbox upright got RROD and almost all bought it at launch just like me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank god for that Hard drive feature coming eh?!?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, hopefully I can fit 2 games at a time on my 20GB HDD.


----------



## Akira (Nov 4, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Yeah, hopefully I can fit 2 games at a time on my 20GB HDD.



How big are the installs? I heard the Halo 3 one was over 6gb?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Yeah, hopefully I can fit 2 games at a time on my 20GB HDD.



12.7 gb, actually. xD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 4, 2008)

It's 13.9GB......

And games are usually around 6GB, add some, take some.

But I don't know how big the NXE update is, though.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 4, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Thank god for that Hard drive feature coming eh?!?!?!?!?!!?


word! can't wait for that


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 4, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> It's 13.9GB......
> 
> And games are usually around 6GB, add some, take some.
> 
> But I don't know how big the NXE update is, though.



FUCKING HELL 6GB!!! And I thought 4.5 GB for Fallout 3 [PS3] was *ridiculously* high.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 4, 2008)

Staff in all stores here recommend that you don't stand them up on their sides


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 4, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> FUCKING HELL 6GB!!! And I thought 4.5 GB for Fallout 3 [PS3] was *ridiculously* high.



According to gamespot some games only take 1 to 2 GB.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 4, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> FUCKING HELL 6GB!!! And I thought 4.5 GB for Fallout 3 [PS3] was *ridiculously* high.


The "install" of Halo 3 is the entire game, not just common files like with the PS3.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 4, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> According to gamespot some games only take 1 to 2 GB.



Woah, are you sure you heard right? Because 1-2GB is nowhere near the size of a 360 game. Maybe a demo of a game. But definitely not the full size.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 4, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Woah, are you sure you heard right? Because 1-2GB is nowhere near the size of a 360 game. Maybe a demo of a game. But definitely not the full size.



Games can vary greatly in size, could be talking about a lego game.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 4, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> The "install" of Halo 3 is the entire game, not just common files like with the PS3.



:/ I don't know why I didn't think of that, forgot that most Xbox games fit on a single DVD. PS3 users are definitely getting the shit end of the stick in most cases, I doubt the installs have any noticeable improvement in the experience of the games despite some filling over 10% of the HDD capacity at a time.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 4, 2008)

There is a noticeable difference in Halo 3 load times, but as I've said ever since the PS3 had installs it is seconds of difference.  A good comparison to what kind of benefit you will get from this will be to look at the loading time difference in DMC4 on PS3 and 360.  I'll just use it for the games I am playing the most.

Someone here needs to install Lost Odyssey just to see how that process goes down ;o


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 4, 2008)

That would take forever.  I might try it one day-got nothing better to do in college.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 4, 2008)

i hope you can install one dics, play it till the end, delate it again and install the 2nd disc


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey guys.

Does anyone know how much it cost to pre-order COD5?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 4, 2008)

I think GameStop requires at least twenty or thirty dollars down payment.  It's just easier to pay the full price.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 4, 2008)

So it cost 20-30 to pre-order?


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 4, 2008)

20-30 dollars? I thought it was still a min of $5.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 4, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> 20-30 dollars? I thought it was still a min of $5.



Thats what I thought


----------



## Vago (Nov 4, 2008)

It's 5 dollars...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 4, 2008)

Good then, I will getting the beta thursday or friday.


CHYEAH


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 5, 2008)

the cod:waw beta demo is out for everyone now :V
I didn't enjoy it that much though


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 5, 2008)

I knew that but everyone will still be getting it on the first day.

Pre-order is mandatory.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 5, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> There is a noticeable difference in Halo 3 load times, but as I've said ever since the PS3 had installs it is seconds of difference.  A good comparison to what kind of benefit you will get from this will be to look at the loading time difference in DMC4 on PS3 and 360.  I'll just use it for the games I am playing the most.
> 
> *Someone here needs to install Lost Odyssey just to see how that process goes down ;o*




You know I will


----------



## beads (Nov 5, 2008)

Horde mode is gonna rock this Friday!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2008)

Man got over 20 people coming in for gears, all upset we aint got it yet


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, how dear you not have it and sell it before the release date.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Nov 5, 2008)

anyone been playing quantum of solace yet?  It's gotten really good reviews and people are saying really good things about it.  I gotta wait 2 days for mines to arrive T_T


----------



## MS81 (Nov 6, 2008)

well I rather w8 for the real thing instead of some beta.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Yeah, how dear you not have it and sell it before the release date.



Lol sold halo 3, bioshock, Assassin's creed, and little big planet weeks before release date


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 6, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> anyone been playing quantum of solace yet?  It's gotten really good reviews and people are saying really good things about it.  I gotta wait 2 days for mines to arrive T_T



only for the wii, and even on that platform it's pretty damn good. I haven't tried the online yet but I'm going to this weekend I think ^^

it's like a mix of the Bourne game and Golden eye


----------



## Ziko (Nov 7, 2008)

I plugged in the power to my Xbox today and I saw 3 red rings  But then I quickly turned it off, took out all the cables and turned it on again. Everything worked fine, but I'm still really scared :S


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 7, 2008)

ehhh.. chances are you will get a RROD every  once in a while, possibly eventually you will get permanent.


----------



## beads (Nov 7, 2008)

Ziko said:


> I plugged in the power to my Xbox today and I saw 3 red rings  But then I quickly turned it off, took out all the cables and turned it on again. Everything worked fine, but I'm still really scared :S



I know the Xbox will Red Ring if the cables aren't plugged in properly, so hopefully that's what you had.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 7, 2008)

I think I had red rings once.

Threw it against the wall and it turned green again


----------



## Fiasco (Nov 8, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> I think I had red rings once.
> 
> Threw it against the wall and it turned green again



lmao

So,who has Spiderman Web Of Shadows?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm considering getting GoW2, mostly for online.

Thoughts?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 8, 2008)

^yeah me too. I'm gonna have to pick between gow2 or cod:waw this month though since I don't have that much cash -___-"


----------



## Utz (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, I'm deciding between GoW 2 and CoD: WaW.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 8, 2008)

Does anyone vacuum the vents in there 360?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 8, 2008)

Well I'm getting COD WaW.

I'm saving GoW2 for christimas. It seems like the kind of game I would love to play on a xmas morning .


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2008)

My store got COD: WaW today  I wanted Mirror's Edge


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 8, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Does anyone vacuum the vents in there 360?



yeah, from time to time 



crazymtf said:


> My store got COD: WaW today  I wanted Mirror's Edge



the mirrors edge demo really surprised me, it was a lot more fun than I thought it would be.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll probably rent Mirror's Edge, it doesn't seem like it'd take too long to beat.

I need my $ for Last Remnant.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 8, 2008)

I totally forgot Last Remnant was being released so soon. November sucks to have money issues.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 9, 2008)

What's the exact release date for Last Remnant?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2008)

November 20th. can't wait for it.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Nov 9, 2008)

Hmmm, I know alot of people are going to disagree with me but I personally prefer WaW over CoD4.  I much prefer dealing with the dogs over helicopters anyday.  The maps are pretty cool so far.

Mirrors edge is going to be badass, running off walls and jumping building to building = win.  But it's a rent definitely, also I gotta start on EndWar before I jump to another game though.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 9, 2008)

Hmm...I guess I could sell a lung to make some extra money for all the games.  I can live with only one lung, right?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2008)

With just one kidney as well.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 9, 2008)

So CoD4 is better than World at War?

Anyway, just go my early copy of Banjo Kazooie Nuts and Bolts, and it's just as I thought it would be... The graphics are great, though Banjo looks a bit..wierd. And the humor is AWESOME! I've only played for like an hour and I've been laughing alot. They even dared to mention Mario!

Kazooie: We've already been in alot of games you know!
Lord of Games: Yeah, but not as many as the Italian Gentleman, am I right?

But then comes the bad part..The stupid vehicle part screwed this game up. I'm sure alot of people will like it, but inpatient people like me, who also loves platformers just won't have the patience to sit down and create stupid vehicles! When you see the worlds and bosses and such you'll see that this would be a great game if they had just been sticking to the old gameplay!

I'll play a bit more before I decide if this is a good or bad game, but so far, I really don't like the new gameplay...


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2008)

To me personally, CoD4 is definitely superior to WaW. The whole game feels far more refreshing than yet _another_ WWII shooter. The dogs are far more annoying than the helicopter, and although I like a few weapons, most of them aren't worth shit.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 9, 2008)

2 more days.

Until WaW.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 9, 2008)

I think I'll prefer waw to cod4 simply because I like ww2 weaponry more than modern guns. they have more variety than just, small machinge gun, medium machine gun and slightly bigger machine gun


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2008)

You mean single-shot rifle with scope, single shot rifle without scope, small machine gun, large machine gun?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 9, 2008)

fuck yeah


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2008)

I found it funny when yesterday a guy comes into the store all hyped about COD: WaW and he comes up to the counter all happy and going "I can't wait to shoot some people!" and so on. So we get the game out of the box and he's like "Let me see it! Oh shit oh shit" so after about 15 seconds of him being quite and me typing in the stuff to sell the game he begins to talk. 

"What the fuck is this shit? What the fuck is this shit?" X 5. 

So after doing that seven times in total he continues with. 

"Why the fuck is it old times? Where the fuck is "Insert everything from cod4, weapons, places, and so on" 

He then walked out so mad and left the game. I mean I personally check out a item i want before just blindly picking it up. I wonder if anyone else is gonna try to pick it up based on Call of duty name alone only to be slapped in the face saying it's back to the old shitty times again.


----------



## beads (Nov 9, 2008)

Most people who are buying the game probably don't even know that it isn't being made by the same people.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 9, 2008)

Even though it's not made by the same people, it's amazingly similar. 

@crazymtf: That guy was just an idiot. With the games costing as much as they do now, people really need to do some research on them before they take the plunge.


----------



## beads (Nov 9, 2008)

Meh. After Treyarch screwed COD3 up, I can't bring myself to buy WaW. And if the hardcore COD4 fans don't like WaW, it may hurt COD5's sales.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 9, 2008)

The game plays exactly like COD4 in WWII....expect much better maps.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm getting a 360 soon and thinking whether I should buy or rent Fallout 3. I have a tendency to dislike western sandbox RPGs.


----------



## Segan (Nov 9, 2008)

Could you not rent the game first?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2008)

WaW suffers to much from the 'Greys and Browns' syndrome.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 9, 2008)

I think I'll pass on WaW.  Unless it turns out to be amazing, which I highly doubt.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> WaW suffers to much from the 'Greys and Browns' syndrome.



So, it is a next gen game?


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm juggling between Bioshock and Fallout 3.

I think I will buy fallout.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2008)

I concur with that decision, Yu.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I'm juggling between Bioshock and Fallout 3.
> 
> I think I will buy fallout.



Get both. And then get a pre-order for Bioshock 2 while your at it.



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I concur with that decision, Yu.





Any word on the new Prince of Persia game?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 9, 2008)

You could probably get a used copy of Bioshock for pretty cheap.  I saw one the other day for $15.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2008)

I didn't like BioShock that much. Loved the setting, the music and the atmosphere that it managed to bring before you figured out you could die without any sort of consequence. But since I fucking hate Survival-Horror games, it wasn't my thing.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 9, 2008)

I really enjoyed it.  Except for the beginning, when you only had a wrench.  That was a bit too cliche for me.  What time period is the sequel supposed to take place in?


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 9, 2008)

TWF said:


> Get both. And then get a pre-order for Bioshock 2 while your at it.



Can't the other 2 game slots on my list are filled.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

Muda Muda Muda, Yu. Do it or your out of the club house.


----------



## beads (Nov 9, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I really enjoyed it.  Except for the beginning, when you only had a wrench.  That was a bit too cliche for me.  What time period is the sequel supposed to take place in?



Is 2k Boston(Irrational) making it? And I seem to remember hearing something about it being a prequel. The ending didn't leave much room for a sequel...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 9, 2008)

I heard that it would be a prequel, but I don't know if that was confirmed or not.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

Prequel to System Shock or Bioshock itself?


----------



## beads (Nov 9, 2008)

Bioshock itself.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 9, 2008)

i doubt its a prequal...2 things i notice immediatly, 1) its a teenage little sister 2) the rust and oceanic life on the 'title logo' makes it seem old and wornout..like the airplane crash broke the barriers and flooded everything old/rust


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 9, 2008)

Wait, are you playing as the Little Sister?

I guess I should look up the information first, I really don't know much more than the fact that a sequel is being made.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Nov 9, 2008)

I thought there wasn't going to be a game that I would like more than fable 2, but after playing the left 4 dead demo, I stand corrected.  The most intense game I've played in a while.

Oh as for bioshock, I liked it but it's combat system was weak.  There were a few cool skills but it didn't bring anything new to the table.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2008)

It's offical: I'm done with the 360. Fuck it. I'm buying all of my games on the PS3.

I have grown tired and annoyed at the consistent fuckups Microshit has had with this garbage, because as far as I'm concerned now, this is one of the shittiest built systems in recent memory, or probably in history, next to the 3DO.

I was fine with downright horrendous hardware, but I am NOT down with it creating cracks in brand new fucking games, and making them unplayable.

Tales of Vesperia is down the shitter because of this. I haven't even owned the game for a fucking week, and now it has cracks all the way to where the data is, making it unplayable.

That game better be ported to the fucking PS3. Joke all you want about "no games", at least it doesn't defecate in the hardware sense, or fuck up any software.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 10, 2008)

My 360 doesn't bust.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 10, 2008)

Lucky you.

I'd have to bet you'd be in a minority.


----------



## Akira (Nov 10, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's offical: I'm done with the 360. Fuck it. I'm buying all of my games on the PS3.
> 
> I have grown tired and annoyed at the consistent fuckups Microshit has had with this garbage, because as far as I'm concerned now, this is one of the shittiest built systems in recent memory, or probably in history, next to the 3DO.
> 
> ...



Ouch, the 3 year warranty only covers RRoD right?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 10, 2008)

More or less. So yeah, I'm most assured to be shit out of luck in this scenario, as I'd have to pay money if I decided to repair it, or buy the game new, all over again.

A picture, to prove my point to all potential people thinking I'm pulling the troll card.



Explain to me how a system creates that much damage when the game was played Tuesday last week, Wednesday, Thursday, Saturday, and Sunday, for a combined total of around 8 hours?

A shitty fucking system, that's what. That's a *new* fucking copy, too.

I've been so fucking furious at this that I should have been sleeping a good 4 hours ago.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 10, 2008)

damn Goofy, I feel for ya. but does the NXE come out this week???


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 10, 2008)

Goofy: whoa holy fucking shit? how the hell did that happen?! :0


----------



## Akira (Nov 10, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> Goofy: whoa holy fucking shit? how the hell did that happen?! :0



He tried to play it. Same thing happened with my copy of Gears 1 a week after it came out.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 10, 2008)

but..but...it's a freaking crack in the disc :amazed


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 10, 2008)

Same happened to my copy of Skate. 'cept that it still plays.


----------



## Penance (Nov 10, 2008)

Whoa...I've been lucky, so far...


----------



## Lucius (Nov 10, 2008)

same here. but damn sucks when that happens.. i mean its 60 bucks and more for a new game..

can't you change games when stuff like that happens?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2008)

Does indeed suck. Never happened to me, the system just likes to die on me.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 10, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's offical: I'm done with the 360. Fuck it. I'm buying all of my games on the PS3.
> 
> I have grown tired and annoyed at the consistent fuckups Microshit has had with this garbage, because as far as I'm concerned now, this is one of the shittiest built systems in recent memory, or probably in history, next to the 3DO.
> 
> ...


Wait, you do realize you can take it back and get a new copy for free, right?
Thats what I did once.


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2008)

xbox live game tag:
wf2v68d8cqypxfj

XDDDD


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 10, 2008)

As I'm an impatient bastard, I am getting Fallout 3 for PS3 maybe today. Good day.


----------



## beads (Nov 10, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Lucky you.
> 
> I'd have to bet you'd be in a minority.



Sorry dude, but I think you're the minority. I don't think everyone's discs are scratching.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 10, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> As I'm an impatient bastard, I am getting Fallout 3 for PS3 maybe today. Good day.



Why not Resistance 2?


----------



## beads (Nov 10, 2008)

Get ur PS3 outta meh 360 thread


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 10, 2008)

I have to ask, the ones with the scratched discs, was the 360 upright or horizontal?


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> As I'm an impatient bastard, I am getting Fallout 3 for PS3 maybe today. Good day.



fallout 3 for pc for the win


----------



## beads (Nov 10, 2008)

Just wait until that mod community is going at it's peak.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 10, 2008)

Call of Booty WaW is in stores.

Go get it bittches


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2008)

^Already two people returned it and we just began selling it on Saturday  

Anyway Left 4 dead, mirror's edge, last remnant, this month is still kickass


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 10, 2008)

Yaaay, hopefully Mirror's Edge will be in my rental store by Wednesday.

And Last Remnant next week, w00t. Kind of different for me having a game released on a Friday. But what the hell. It's actually good timing.

Now as for SSF2T HD Remix, any god damn time now. Getting frustrated with the release date for that.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 10, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> ^Already two people returned it and we just began selling it on Saturday
> 
> Anyway Left 4 dead, mirror's edge, last remnant, this month is still kickass



Why no review?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 10, 2008)

Because it's Treyarch.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 10, 2008)

Say   what lol?


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 10, 2008)

Treyarch=Shit

So says popular opinion.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Why no review?



Taking a break till December.


----------



## beads (Nov 10, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Because it's Treyarch.



Indeed. I have a little bit of hope for QoS though... I may rent it.


----------



## beads (Nov 10, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> ^Already two people returned it and we just began selling it on Saturday
> 
> Anyway Left 4 dead, mirror's edge, last remnant, this month is still kickass



I played Left 4 Dead and Mirror's Edge at PAX. Both are great, but L4D is incredible. The co-op is just jaw dropping.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Nov 11, 2008)

beads said:


> Indeed. I have a little bit of hope for QoS though... I may rent it.



IMO QoS was fun.  It's graphics and control isn't as good as other games such as CoD or Halo, but it's still pretty decent.  It brings back memories of golden eye on the n64, good times.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 11, 2008)

For the achievement in Gears 2, Horde the Horde, do you have to do all 50 waves at once or can you take a break in between?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 11, 2008)

I'mma get GoW2 today, might play with some of y'all yanks.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 11, 2008)

does NXE come out this week or the next???


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 11, 2008)

CRAZYMTF SUPER NATURAL ROOOOCKS!!! xD

*ahem*

I have a 360, but few online games right now.. I have Crackdown, Halo 2, Force unleashed, rainbow Six Vegas, and perfect Dark Zero. Soon I'll have Prototype(In April when it comes out) and Gears of War I(Never played it)
Anyways, my Gamertag is Saigo777


----------



## Fiasco (Nov 11, 2008)

Who would recommend me getting Spiderman Web Of Shadows?


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 11, 2008)

MS81 said:


> does NXE come out this week or the next???



Next week or at least it should. Somewhere around 16-24 of November.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 11, 2008)

Fiasco said:


> Who would recommend me getting Spiderman Web Of Shadows?



Rent it. Unless you have plenty of cash. If not, rent it.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 11, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> Next week or at least it should. Somewhere around 16-24 of November.



thanks bro!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 11, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Wait, you do realize you can take it back and get a new copy for free, right?
> Thats what I did once.



Ya see, and I forgot to address this sooner: I had to dig around nearby to found a copy. I bought the last NEW copy at one of my nearby stores, and they are not getting another stock of the game.

So yeah, I am fully out of money and a game in this scenario.


----------



## beads (Nov 11, 2008)

I got an email a few days ago about NXE... It said it releases next week.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 11, 2008)

For anyone getting Last Remnant. For some reason, Amazon is selling Last Remnant for $40 instead of $60 like the rest of the world, can someone help clear this up and why?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd buy it now.  It might be a mistake on their part, but if you can buy it for $40, why wait when it goes to $60 (that is, if it is a mistake on their part).


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> For anyone getting Last Remnant. For some reason, Amazon is selling Last Remnant for $40 instead of $60 like the rest of the world, can someone help clear this up and why?



Special deal. Did the same with Infinite Undiscovery. I just bought mine today. Saved 20 bucks


----------



## beads (Nov 11, 2008)

I've seen Brothers in Arms: HH for 20 bucks off recently also.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Special deal. Did the same with Infinite Undiscovery. I just bought mine today. Saved 20 bucks


how's IU so far crazy???


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2008)

MS81 said:


> how's IU so far crazy???



Beat it awhile ago, fun game.


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 12, 2008)

MS81 said:


> does NXE come out this week or the next???



Just checked the xbox official page and they say the NXE gets released on November 19.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 12, 2008)

Last remnant is a 1 player game only, right?



crazymtf said:


> Beat it awhile ago, fun game.



I think I have to replay that game...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm stuck at the castle (last dungeon?) where you have to fight that old knight who after the fight sacrifices himself to open the door for you. anyway, I'm pretty low on hp items even if I create as many as I can and I get my ass handed to me by the time I get to that lion/snake boss. do you have any advice? It doesn't seem like I can get back to a town to stock up on items either


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 12, 2008)

I've been getting some games for pretty cheap lately, god bless Blackman at my previous workplace.

FallOut lim. ed. for 30, Fable 2 for 23, GoW2 for 45.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 12, 2008)

the hell is this shit....so im playing Portal Still Alive, and im in a challenge map with the drones and the cubes...and im in duck and carrying a cube out a door, and BOOM i fall through the level and im like WTF?!

i shot a portal in at a ceiling, but nowhere to drop another portal


----------



## beads (Nov 12, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I've been getting some games for pretty cheap lately, god bless Blackman at my previous workplace.
> 
> FallOut lim. ed. for 30, Fable 2 for 23, GoW2 for 45.



Hook me up.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 12, 2008)

Hook all of us up.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 12, 2008)

PAL-territory, yo.

Plus, it's just for me. It's the Davey-Discount.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 12, 2008)

Got GoW2 and L4D paid off for 40 dollars total, traded in 4 wii games lol. Gamestop ftw for once.


----------



## beads (Nov 12, 2008)

Left 4 Dead is gonna be crazy fun. We need to have some NF co-op sessions.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 12, 2008)

I played some demo sessions on expert, the main issue are the over zealous kids trying to kill every single zombie which in turn gets you killed. It's not about kills, it's about survival, the number one reason my and my friend kept dying was because of friendly fire. We were able to do expert by ourselves and to CPU so ya...


----------



## beads (Nov 12, 2008)

I played it at PAX... It is quite intense. I love that shooting a car sets the alarm off and sends more zombies at you.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 12, 2008)

is the demo out on xbl? 

completed fallout 3 just now. one of the better games this year.


----------



## beads (Nov 12, 2008)

LOL

I just got the new OXM in, and they have a Left 4 Dead exclusive review. On the cover it babbles about it being the "most intense experience on the 360". Not much point in reading the review now, is there?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 12, 2008)

I make a damn good biscuit.

I hear L4D is just awesome.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 12, 2008)

Was anyone else a bit disappointed at GoW2's end boss?


----------



## Jackal (Nov 12, 2008)

Left 4 Dead in 4 DAYS!


----------



## beads (Nov 12, 2008)

No spoilers please...


----------



## Jackal (Nov 12, 2008)

Left 4 Dead ends by... nah. but whos here is getting it?


----------



## beads (Nov 12, 2008)

I am for sure.

And I was talking to the guy above you.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 12, 2008)

How is that a spoiler?

It's obvious that there is a boss in the game....


----------



## MS81 (Nov 12, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> Just checked the xbox official page and they say the NXE gets released on November 19.



I heard ppl with Beta, I sure hope the real one will have better features than the beta.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2008)

I am! Also store just got in Mortal kombat vs DC.


----------



## beads (Nov 12, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> How is that a spoiler?
> 
> It's obvious that there is a boss in the game....



I was refering to the responses that you would have gotten.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I am! Also store just got in Mortal kombat vs DC.



Oh yeah? played it yet?


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Nov 13, 2008)

Jackal said:


> Left 4 Dead ends by... nah. but whos here is getting it?



Yeah, definitely.  I hope the game isn't too short though, for some reason I think the game is going to be only like 4-6 hours long beating all stages.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't think they would make a game that short.


----------



## Barry. (Nov 13, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I don't think they would make a game that short.



Uh...have you played Heavenly Sword?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I am! Also store just got in Mortal kombat vs DC.



Have fun with that... I guess.


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 13, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Was anyone else a bit disappointed at GoW2's end boss?



Yes. I found GoW2 way to easy even on my second playthrough in Insane.
But that last boss was just wtf?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2008)

I aint playing mortal kombat vs dc. I hate both franchises


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I aint playing mortal kombat vs dc. I hate both franchises



You hate DC? GTFO.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2008)

Well i don't hate DC, just don't care much about it. I don't like the super heroes or villains in it.


----------



## beads (Nov 13, 2008)

There are way to many good games out or coming out. To list a few that I will be buying(eventually):
Fallout 3
GoW2
L4D
Mirror's Edge
NFS: Undercover
Endwar
Saint's Row 2
Far Cry 2

There's probably a few that I am forgetting. Too many...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2008)

beads said:


> There are way to many good games out or coming out. To list a few that I will be buying(eventually):
> Fallout 3 *Have/beat*
> GoW2 *Have/beat*
> L4D*Getting*
> ...



Getting Tomb Raider, Last remnant, prince of persia, persona 4, and probably more i forget.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 13, 2008)

prince seems really interesting. i realy like the art style. the jump and run part seems innovative. and elika is hot !


----------



## MS81 (Nov 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Getting Tomb Raider, Last remnant, prince of persia, persona 4, and probably more i forget.



Last Rem and Far Cry for me.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 13, 2008)

Gow2, Last remnant, Cod:waw and Mirrors edge for me. 
still hooked on Fallout 3 though, and I have to finish Infinite undiscovery (stuck on the last castle because I can't restock my supplies, so I might have to replay the entire game). and Lost Odyssey (it crashes alot, that makes me nervous). xD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 13, 2008)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Uh...have you played Heavenly Sword?



Seeing as I don't own a PS3, no.


----------



## beads (Nov 13, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> Gow2, Last remnant, Cod:waw and Mirrors edge for me.
> still hooked on Fallout 3 though, and I have to finish Infinite undiscovery (stuck on the last castle because I can't restock my supplies, so I might have to replay the entire game). and Lost Odyssey (it crashes alot, that makes me nervous). xD



That's another one, although it is old. I hear Lost Oddyssey is really good.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 13, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> Gow2, Last remnant, Cod:waw and Mirrors edge for me.
> still hooked on Fallout 3 though, and I have to finish Infinite undiscovery (stuck on the last castle because I can't restock my supplies, so I might have to replay the entire game). and Lost Odyssey (it crashes alot, that makes me nervous). xD



well NXE will fix those lil crashes from Lost Odyssey.


----------



## beads (Nov 13, 2008)

MS81 said:


> well NXE will fix those lil crashes from Lost Odyssey.



Really? How so?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 13, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> You hate DC? GTFO.



You LIKE it?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 13, 2008)

Lost Odyssey is really good, and I generally don't like the old school jrpg's. the ring system really saves the combat. the characters are great and so is the music ^^



MS81 said:


> well NXE will fix those lil crashes from Lost Odyssey.



you mean cause I can install it on the HD? I sure hope so, but I don't think so


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> Lost Odyssey is really good, and I generally don't like the old school jrpg's. the ring system really saves the combat. the characters are great and so is the music ^^
> 
> 
> 
> you mean cause I can install it on the HD? I sure hope so, but I don't think so



Can the disc be read in the system?

If so, bammo: You can dump the data onto the HD and you'd be set.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 13, 2008)

no more chrashing? 

then I can finally finish it without fear of crashing the 360


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2008)

Probably so.

It would instead be read from the HD, with the disc being checked only to verify that the data matches with the game disc, I think.

At least..that'd explain why you still need the disc.


----------



## beads (Nov 13, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> no more chrashing?
> 
> then I can finally finish it without fear of crashing the 360



Just as planned.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Probably so.
> 
> It would instead be read from the HD, with the disc being checked only to verify that the data matches with the game disc, I think.
> 
> At least..that'd explain why you still need the disc.



ok, awesome. now I just need to find the time to install from all those discs xD


----------



## Akira (Nov 14, 2008)

I hope you guys have plenty of space, the Lost Odyssey install is supposedly 23.2gb.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 14, 2008)

oh dear lord. luckily I have the 120gb


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 14, 2008)

The only game I'm getting on the 360 for the remainder of the year is The Last Remnant. Though I am considering L4D now after seeing some gameplay videos.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 14, 2008)

GET LEFT FOR DEAD ! prince you can be on my team hehehehe 


I will get Last R when I Get more cash but L4D is first!


----------



## MS81 (Nov 14, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I hope you guys have plenty of space, the Lost Odyssey install is supposedly 23.2gb.



60GB HDD is teh one 4 me.


----------



## Akira (Nov 14, 2008)

Thankfully LO is the biggest install so far with Blue Dragon coming in second with 19.9gb, and most of the others are around 6-7gb so people with smaller HDDs needn't worry.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 14, 2008)

So this coming week is the new Dashboard update.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 14, 2008)

exciiiiitiiiing


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 14, 2008)

Yaaay, Left 4 Dead and NXE update next week. =D Last Remnant will have to wait since L4D comes first. Too addicting.

Hopefully, HD Remix too, I really fucking hope.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 14, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I hope you guys have plenty of space, the Lost Odyssey install is supposedly 23.2gb.



Couldn't you install one disc at a time?

That way, it wouldn't be 23 GB, it'd be far more digestible.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 15, 2008)

i kinda over looked L4D...me and some friends had a hilarious time playing it.

"WHY DA FUCK DID U SHOOT DA CAR!" giant wave...

"TURN DA GODDAMN FLASHLIGHT OFF-- OH SHIT" Witch mauls...

"Dawg dont flip that switch till i get on the turre--WAT DA FUCK!" horde kills us...flaming tank is not the bizness.

"Give up the damn controller n***a. Yo dumbass aint good for shit."

He aint give up the control....i watched his get stomped to death, constricted to death....don't stand in the damn middle of da room, sweep the corner.

Fun game....but i aint buyin it....i could only play it with other folks wit me, i don't like horror.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 15, 2008)

I think it'll be fun, but it's really not in my budget now.  Therefore, GameFly is great.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 15, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Thankfully LO is the biggest install so far with Blue Dragon coming in second with 19.9gb, and most of the others are around 6-7gb so people with smaller HDDs needn't worry.



you know the funny story is that I have both games and I gotta get a 60GB.


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2008)

what's a standard sized hdd for x360 now?

cause i still only have the basic without anything XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2008)

Standard xbox size is 60

I would get a 120 gig one


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 15, 2008)

My small review on COD5.

Campaign is awesome. They made it look like a movie kinda. But the multiplayer is kinda lame. Maybe its just me but I HATE WW1-2 guns. They look so retarded and their isn't enough variety of guns either. Also, why can't every got have a red-dot sight? I can understand snipers but my favorite guns are machine guns and they can only have bipods.

arghh


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 15, 2008)

...a red dot sight on a machine gun? what for, rave parties? 

and how is the multiplayer lame exactly? I guess you didn't like cod4 either *shrug*


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 15, 2008)

The price for 120 GB is a high way robbery.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 15, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> ...a red dot sight on a machine gun? what for, rave parties?
> 
> and how is the multiplayer lame exactly? I guess you didn't like cod4 either *shrug*



No I love COD4.

I probably just have to get use to it


----------



## MS81 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> The price for 120 GB is a high way robbery.



I know it's like 150 bucks.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 15, 2008)

If you really want to install your games that bad, then for the 120GB. If those extra seconds really cost that much money, your choice.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 15, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> If you really want to install your games that bad, then for the 120GB. If those extra seconds really cost that much money, your choice.


well I wanted to choice to play HD-DVD games but they didn't give that now did they??


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey, I'm having a problem connecting to XBox Live today. When I test my connection it says everything is fine but when I try to connect it will start to sign in but then come back to the same screen not signed in. Sometimes it will even sign me out completely when I try to sign into Xbox Live. If it helps I recently changed my account type to an adult one.

Any ideas?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Hey, I'm having a problem connecting to XBox Live today. When I test my connection it says everything is fine but when I try to connect it will start to sign in but then come back to the same screen not signed in. Sometimes it will even sign me out completely when I try to sign into Xbox Live. If it helps I recently changed my account type to an adult one.
> 
> Any ideas?



XBOX live is having problems last two days.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 16, 2008)

Cannot wait to install fall out 3 on my HDD. Friends who already have the NXE say it's a good improvement.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2008)

To bad harddrive is a fucking rip-off. Won't be using this feature.


----------



## beads (Nov 16, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Hey, I'm having a problem connecting to XBox Live today. When I test my connection it says everything is fine but when I try to connect it will start to sign in but then come back to the same screen not signed in. Sometimes it will even sign me out completely when I try to sign into Xbox Live. If it helps I recently changed my account type to an adult one.
> 
> Any ideas?



They're prepping for the NXE. Should be fine later this week.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 16, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> My small review on COD5.
> 
> Campaign is awesome. They made it look like a movie kinda. But the multiplayer is kinda lame. Maybe its just me but I HATE WW1-2 guns. They look so retarded and their isn't enough variety of guns either. Also, why can't every got have a red-dot sight? I can understand snipers but my favorite guns are machine guns and they can only have bipods.
> 
> arghh


Red dot sight is for nubs ;3  You can do better than that.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> XBOX live is having problems last two days.



that explains a lot yesterday then. me and smacky (or was it the drunken monkey? I never remember who's who) where playing L4D and after some player freaked out and shot everyone my connection just died. and then when I got on again it refused to let me send messages. I got really scared, almost feeling the RROD creeping up behind me so I turned my 360 off 


btw, the controls are pretty awful in that game (judging from the demo at least) you feel kinda floaty when you walk, that creeped me out more than the zombies did xD


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 16, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> btw, the controls are pretty awful in that game (judging from the demo at least) you feel kinda floaty when you walk, that creeped me out more than the zombies did xD



Zombie Panic is more fun than L4D.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 16, 2008)

never heard of *googles*


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 16, 2008)

i hate these problems right now


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 16, 2008)

yeah, I won't log on to Live until after the update I think >__<


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 16, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> yeah, I won't log on to Live until after the update I think >__<



that must suck

i can only really play single player for anything even on live 



you know i thought nxe was today


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 16, 2008)

meh, I still play fallout 3 so I don't really need live atm ;D


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 16, 2008)

Tex said:


> you know i thought nxe was today



Tomorrow according to the xbox website (at least the portuguese one says so)


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Nov 16, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> Tomorrow according to the xbox website (at least the portuguese one says so)



Nov. 19th actually. According to wiki.


----------



## Fang (Nov 16, 2008)

Three days to people who can not count.


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 16, 2008)

i guess it was changed...


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Son Goku (Nov 16, 2008)

oh i thought was the 16th

i have to waht more


----------



## beads (Nov 16, 2008)

Connection problems are fixed for me...


----------



## Fang (Nov 16, 2008)

They should've made it for November 9th in anniversary of Halo, the original Xbox, Xbox Live and the 360's comings.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 17, 2008)

I have to update the sales thread soon agian. But not to long ago it has been said (by some microsoft peeps) that the sell through of Xbox 360's world wide is over 25 million, beating out the orginal Xbox total sell through.

Ps3 is at 16.8 million world wide which was just announced not to long ago


Xbox live update , I cannot wait for it! I am sooo putting Fall out 3 on my hard drive. Man I love fall out 3, it's really a great game


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 17, 2008)

Thank god that bullshit from the upgrading of the account is settled. "You have the ability to connect but we won't let you." 

I am able to play Halo and Gears now, so it's all good.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 17, 2008)

Okay so I recently traded my Wii for a 360 and this kid's live account still works. Now he's the kind of kid that won't bring anything up because he's pretty much a bitch. Now will his dad keep paying for it on his credit card or will I just have it until whatever he paid for runs out? Asking this because I don't know how payment for live works.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 17, 2008)

If his dad is smart, he'll call Live on his own and tell them to cancel it when he sees the charge on his credit card bill.  But yeah, if you give them your credit card number it gets charged annually unless you cancel it.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 17, 2008)

lolol i don't even think his dad knows he traded or will because he's blind and shit


----------



## Akira (Nov 17, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I have to update the sales thread soon agian. But not to long ago it has been said (by some microsoft peeps) that the sell through of Xbox 360's world wide is over 25 million, beating out the orginal Xbox total sell through.



I'm calling BS since well, MS themselves reported the 360 being at 22 million worldwide at the end of September, and how they're telling us they sold nearly 3 million consoles in a month and a half?

I can't see any evidence for this happening outside what that Microsoft rep said, so I'll believe it when I see some official worldwide numbers.

Also it isn't like MS haven't lied about their numbers before, they spent 2 whole years trying to pass off the RRoD failure rate as 3%.

Lol, even VGfail has the 360 at 22.5 million worldwide...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I have to update the sales thread soon agian. But not to long ago it has been said (by some microsoft peeps) that the sell through of Xbox 360's world wide is over 25 million, beating out the orginal Xbox total sell through.
> 
> Ps3 is at 16.8 million world wide which was just announced not to long ago
> 
> ...



What does the PS3 have to do with 360 

Left 4 dead bitches.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I'm calling BS since well, MS themselves reported the 360 being at 22 million worldwide at the end of September, and how they're telling us they sold nearly 3 million consoles in a month and a half?
> 
> I can't see any evidence for this happening outside what that Microsoft rep said, so I'll believe it when I see some official worldwide numbers.
> 
> ...




"Sell through" is a bit different and is meant to systems from Microsoft to stores.   Trying to find the kotaku link / official link to that statement. 


*EDIT*
Found it 





GT hero world tour sold a little over 530k across all systems it came out on. 360 outsold the Wii one bareley with 190k and the Wii one sold like 180 some.

Not as good as Rock band 2 sales on the 360 and Ps3.


----------



## Fang (Nov 17, 2008)

Guitar Hero and Rock Band amping up 360 sales? Omg no wai.


----------



## Akira (Nov 17, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> "Sell through" is a bit different and is meant to systems from Microsoft to stores.   Trying to find the kotaku link / official link to that statement.
> 
> 
> *EDIT*
> ...




I'm guessing this is MS packing retailers full of 360s for the Christmas season right? 25 million by the end of the quarter sounds quite likely given the rate it's selling at the moment.


Also lol@ Mindy Mount, sounds like a pornstar


----------



## MS81 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm getting a christmas bundle.


----------



## Akira (Nov 17, 2008)

^I thought you already had a 360?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 17, 2008)

What's in the bundle?


----------



## Barry. (Nov 17, 2008)

Damn it, I recently got the E 74 error.....Why is Microsoft's hardware so crappy?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> ^I thought you already had a 360?



I did but I had a flood in my basement where I kept my games were submerge!!!

then my buddy let me use his and crack head uncle stole it!!!


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 17, 2008)

Can it be NXE time now please?



Ssj3_Goku said:


> Xbox live update , I cannot wait for it! I am sooo putting Fall out 3 on my hard drive. Man I love fall out 3, it's really a great game


You didn't get that shit on PC?  That's weak


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 18, 2008)

My PC is well, turned into a Windows 2003 Server box and my new desktop is going to be built this summer :0 so I could not wait!


my buddy has been in the NXE beta for over a week now, its pretty cool.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks   gay.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 18, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Looks   gay.



lmao.  real wit it.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 18, 2008)

Why do the avatars only have one pose? They look so...metrosexual.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2008)

Ketchup said:


> Why do the avatars only have one pose? They look so...metrosexual.



Metro = New it. 

Anyway i just want my gamerscore, don't care about avt.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 18, 2008)

Awesome.  That actually sounds like it would work really well.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 18, 2008)

I got the NXE early cuz I signed up for the preview program.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 19, 2008)

anyone with mirrors edge knows if the installation makes a difference?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2008)

5AM EST NXE RELEASES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 19, 2008)

So, once you install a game to your hard drive(surprisingly L4D only took up 5GB, I thought it would be around 6.5). Will your game automatically play from the hard drive instead of the disc from now on until you ever decide to delete the Game from your Memory?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2008)

That is correct, you will still need the disc in the drive but it will not run at all. the game will play off the hard-drive until you delete it.

Fallout 3 saw some dramatic loading improvements that's for sure.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 19, 2008)

damn I'm going to my buddies house and try to install my 2nd disc of Lost odyssey.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2008)

​







alll righhht


----------



## Fang (Nov 19, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> That is correct, you will still need the disc in the drive but it will not run at all. the game will play off the hard-drive until you delete it.
> 
> Fallout 3 saw some dramatic loading improvements that's for sure.



Then for all practical purposes, it really made no difference did it?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah dude my 2nd disc is scratched so it stops when I get to the boat part.


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 19, 2008)

MS81 said:


> nah dude my 2nd disc is scratched so it stops when I get to the boat part.



Have faith! My Ninja Gaiden 2 was crashing on the last cutscene but one day I tried and it just worked.


----------



## speedstar (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys/girls I don't have live, so if i buy a new xbox 360, will i get the NXE or no?


----------



## Akira (Nov 19, 2008)

TWF said:


> Then for all practical purposes, it really made no difference did it?




It runs the game mainly from the HDD instead of the disc so in theory it's going to keep the 360 quieter and therefore have less chance of dying on you, and some load times have been shortened. It's a good option to have, but if you don't bother with installs you aren't really missing out on much.


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 19, 2008)

speedstar said:


> Hey guys/girls I don't have live, so if i buy a new xbox 360, will i get the NXE or no?



The consoles sold at stores currently don't have it, but the later shippments will.


----------



## speedstar (Nov 19, 2008)

ok, do you have any idea(guestimate ballpark idea) when the later shipments will be coming??


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 19, 2008)

speedstar said:


> ok, do you have any idea(guestimate ballpark idea) when the later shipments will be coming??



Christmast is coming so I think by then.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Nov 19, 2008)

Anyone have a problem with screen freezing?


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 19, 2008)

Just installed Lost Osdyssey, so far minimal changes.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> Just installed Lost Osdyssey, so far minimal changes.



I heard the install feature effects games more so from September of this year and onward. Not sure why, but that's what I heard.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 19, 2008)

It seemed like Bioshock's loading was greatly improved with the "Install."


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 19, 2008)

fuckin bullshit i say requiring disc despite installing gigs on hard drive......


----------



## Akira (Nov 19, 2008)

^You do understand what would happen if you didn't need the disc to play the game after you installed it?


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 19, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> ^You do understand what would happen if you didn't need the disc to play the game after you installed it?



hell yeah. 

of course i'm ignoring the impact it could really have....but i can be immature when i want to.


----------



## Akira (Nov 19, 2008)

^Touche, you had me going for a second there


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2008)

I hope you can just update your 360 through a usb stick since I cant be bothered moving my entire computer setup next to my 360 for the update


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 19, 2008)

Fuck.

Don't have hard drive.
Can't DL NXE.
Which means I'm disconnected from XBL until I buy a hard drive.
I'm broke.

Why the hell am I paying $7.99 a month then?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 19, 2008)

So you can play games online?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Nov 19, 2008)

Grandia said:


> anyone with mirrors edge knows if the installation makes a difference?


I don't see why it would, the load times in most of the game are absurdly fast.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 19, 2008)

damn I gotta gets me one now!!!


----------



## root (Nov 19, 2008)

Grandia said:


> anyone with mirrors edge knows if the installation makes a difference?



I don't know, the game is pretty fast loading as is, there's just way less noise now. That's a great improvement. Otherwise I think there's slightly less texture popping, but that could just be my mind playing tricks. Naruto: Rise of a Ninja should make a big difference though, that game has awefull streaming and loading on my xbox.

I'm liking the new UI, they just ripped the playstation UI, made it vertical and added Mii's, but I like it. Don't really like how you can't see all tabs at the same time (like you could with the blades), they just dissapear off screen. I don't like not immediately being able to see all my options.


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 19, 2008)

My non-xbox friends are gone from my list that sucked.


----------



## EJ (Nov 19, 2008)

They actually did the update today. The week I get punished....

At least I get mine back on friday. I feel like a fucking child.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 19, 2008)

I only see the hard drive install being useful unless its a game you get a lot of invites from.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 19, 2008)

I love the new update. GT is Saigo777.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 19, 2008)

damn there's reports already about NXE making games freeze, connection lost, or even worst Bricking Consoles!!!


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 19, 2008)

MS81 said:


> damn there's reports already about NXE making games freeze, connection lost, or even worst Bricking Consoles!!!



Lol what are people doing to their systems...
Hasd one 360 since launch ansd no problems even after I hacked it, so why does my launch xbox that is supposed to have more problems than newer ones, work fine?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 19, 2008)

Installed Mirror's Edge on the HDD and so far I'm noticing a bit faster load times but nothing "OMG" since it was already pretty fast to begin with. Definitely running quieter though. Having a 60gig means I'm only going to be limited to a couple of games for now but that's fine.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2008)

Best thing = 8 player chat.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn, I hate playing with little kids over Live, especially on L4D. They start singing Soulja Boy. >_>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Don't have hard drive.
> Can't DL NXE.
> ...



If you got the arcade version you should have a memory card, therefore you can still get the NXE update which is 120 meg.


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 19, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Damn, I hate playing with little kids over Live, especially on L4D. They start singing Soulja Boy. >_>



you ever meet the experts. From Wikipedia? Jesus Christ is all that i have to say.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 19, 2008)

^I don't know. Maybe.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 19, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Best thing = 8 player chat.



I gotta get a mic...and eight friends. >_>


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 19, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I gotta get a mic...and eight friends. >_>



Congratulations.

8 way conversations generally end up being clusterfucks.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 19, 2008)

Fun clusterfucks >_>


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Fun clusterfucks >_>



^This. 

But 4 way chat is what i wanted. Not halo 4 VS 4 can be fun again without the dumb press D-pad to talk


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking forward to the eight-way chat.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 20, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Fun clusterfucks >_>



Looks like a hobo. XD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 20, 2008)

So my friends and I were making our avatars when a guy walks by and asked us what we were doing.  When we told him that we were making avatars, he asked how we hacked Mii's onto the 360.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Looks like a hobo. XD



I had that same outfit on going to work.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 20, 2008)

tried to install LO's 4th disc but I couldn't because of a tiny scratch T__T
bummer.

liking the new update though.


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 20, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> tried to install LO's 4th disc but I couldn't because of a tiny scratch T__T
> bummer.
> 
> liking the new update though.



It doesn't install but still runs?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2008)

I love the party system, and netflix owns. Watching scarface on xbox makes me happy


----------



## EJ (Nov 20, 2008)

Is Netflix the only way you can put movies onto the 360, regarding the new update?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 20, 2008)

Espionage said:


> Is Netflix the only way you can put movies onto the 360, regarding the new update?


Uh Xbox 360 has had one of the top digital movie rental services available for some time now.  The ability to stream movies/videos from your PC to 360 has also been a feature for some time now (DivX since last fall update).

As far as just new features though yeah Netflix is the only recent addition.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Looks like a hobo. XD



That's what I was going for.


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 20, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I gotta get a mic...and eight friends. >_>



hello Thar


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 20, 2008)

Eight total.


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 20, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Eight total.



you have like 5 already


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 23, 2008)

Do 360's work with any brand of external harddrives?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't know, but I doubt it.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 23, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Do 360's work with any brand of external harddrives?



That I highly doubt.

It doesnt even work with USB Sticks properly.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 23, 2008)

The 360s only accept Microsoft branded 360 HDs.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah but if your a XBL player you get to have a upgrade. The upgrade is you get a 20GB hard drive for $20.


----------



## Rock Lee (Nov 23, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Yeah but if your a XBL player you get to have a upgrade. The upgrade is you get a 20GB hard drive for $20.



I think its 30 bucks now.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 23, 2008)

Where do you get it?  Just go to stores?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 23, 2008)

I didn't realize the HDD costs so much. More than a dollar for a gig. Fucking waste.


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 24, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I didn't realize the HDD costs so much. More than a dollar for a gig. Fucking waste.



You can always mod another Hard drive to fit the Xbox 360 HDD. That way you could buy a less expensive one and save some money instead of wasting the $150.

Anyway a bit of old news.


> *Microsoft defends 120GB Xbox HDD price*
> 
> 136 Comments by Tony Carnevale Apr 4th 2007 12:09PM
> Filed under: Microsoft Xbox 360, Business
> ...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 27, 2008)

Just had a glitch playing Gears 2 online.  It was wingman, and my friend and I were B. Carmine and the other team was Cole.  However, only one was Cole- the other was B. Carmine.  

Other than that, playing online isn't that bad.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 27, 2008)

Just had a glitch playing Gears 2 online.  It was wingman, and my friend and I were B. Carmine and the other team was Cole.  However, only one was Cole- the other was B. Carmine.  

Other than that, playing online isn't that bad.


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2008)

It's fun when a team member or two doesn't just drop from your team if you lose the first round because they're ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or sore losers in Gears of War 2.

Otherwise, my only problem is the extraordinarily long times it takes for the game to connect to a match.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 28, 2008)

I hate that, because then they screw over the rest of their team.


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2008)

Pretty much, especially when both teams are basically equal in rankings. And the round basically ended with them beating us in a one on one match up who both guys agreed to end with a chainsaw duel.

Also the developers really need to release a patch or update of sorts that fixes the time and mechanics of how the game connects you to multiplayer match ups. Takes way to long and my internet router is optimized for Xbox Live.

Still can't believe that I traded in Force Unleashed, Halo 3 and Grand Theft Auto IV to get Gears of War II. Its a great game but I think I over-valued it a bit at the time.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 28, 2008)

I wouldn't have traded in Halo 3 for it.  I mean, I still have more fun playing Halo 3 and/or CoD 4 on LIVE than Gears 2.

And I have no idea how the ranking system works.  I ranked up before my friend and he gets about twice the number of kills and points than I do.  And he still hasn't ranked up.  Anyone know how the ranking system works?


----------



## Death Note (Nov 28, 2008)

What is the difference between the Xbox 360 Aracde and the Xbox 360 ?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 28, 2008)

About $100.  The regular 360 has backwards compatibility, the Arcade doesn't.  The Arcade comes with a 256 MB memory card, the other comes with a 20 GB harddrive.


----------



## Death Note (Nov 28, 2008)

So, if I bought the arcade version I could still play all of the same games I could play with the regular version?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 28, 2008)

As long as you're just playing 360 games.  Original Xbox games won't work on the Arcade.  

To be honest, you're better off buying a refurbished 360 from GameStop.  It's the same price as a new Arcade.  Plus, if you're lucky they might have a deal for you to get three used games with it.  That's what I did for the 360 I have at my college dorm.


----------



## Death Note (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. I was planning on getting a Xbox 360 for Christmas and I wanted to save as much money as possible.....so I will prolyl get a refirbushied one from Gamestop.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 28, 2008)

A what?

You mean pre-owned?
That would be a way too.


----------



## Death Note (Nov 28, 2008)

If I can find a deal like a new Xbox and a few games for less than 300 I would buy it.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 28, 2008)

There should be something like that.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 28, 2008)

Just subscribe to GameStop's e-mail adds.  They send one out like once a week, and they usually have coupons in them.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 28, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> About $100.  The regular 360 has backwards compatibility, the Arcade doesn't.  The Arcade comes with a 256 MB memory card, the other comes with a 20 GB harddrive.



They did away with the 20 GB version. All the new regular 360s come with the 60 GB HDD.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 28, 2008)

Really...that's lame (for me).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 28, 2008)

London said:


> If I can find a deal like a new Xbox and a few games for less than 300 I would buy it.




If you go to dell (there ad's also had this deal). Today only till midnight. 199 Xbox360 Arcade system with 7 arcade title games and Rock band 2 for 199.99. 

I thought that was a great deal imo. If you did not have rock band 2 that is.

Also I thought the arcade bundle comes with a 512 Meg card?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Nov 28, 2008)

Used 360's are a BAD idea, with all the problems the console has.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> *As long as you're just playing 360 games.  Original Xbox games won't work on the Arcade.  *
> 
> To be honest, you're better off buying a refurbished 360 from GameStop.  It's the same price as a new Arcade.  Plus, if you're lucky they might have a deal for you to get three used games with it.  That's what I did for the 360 I have at my college dorm.



Huh since when? I have an arcade and works fine with Original xbox games.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 28, 2008)

European JRPG fans

Last Remnant for ?17.99 / 25 Euros


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 28, 2008)

after a few weeks of disk tray problem, I started getting 3 red rings of death, and 1 red ring of death, and when I checked my power plug, it burned the back of the 360 >_<. SO basically since my first 360 was sent back like 8 months ago and this is a newer one, I am probably just going to by a new 360 ( it comes with HDMI cables this time so it does save a bit of money). Just in time, cause my birthday is on thursday coming up.

SO I'll be able to play Left 4 Dead, gears 2, and other games with you guys soon enough. and my God, anyone else notice the HUGE flux of great games this year? ( gta4,  fallout 3, gears 2, Left 4 Dead, Mirror's Edge). This might be the greatest year of games every!

EDIT: ANyone think its a good idea to send my burnt 360 back and maybe get it repaired/send me a new one then sell it on E-Bay?


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Huh since when? I have an arcade and works fine with Original xbox games.



But you have a HDD with it.

No HDD, no Xbox emulation.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 29, 2008)

The 360 has been tough for me, just earlier tonight i think I expirenced the red ring of death for the second time on my THIRD X-box 360. The first time I think was over heating, the second time was the red ring and I was just playing a game only for the 360 to die mid-game and half of the rings were red. I unplugged the 360 for several moments and turned it back on and things seemed fine but I didnt play..I just took out the game and let it stay on for several moments before turning it off..

Anybody have a clue if I need a new 360..?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 29, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Huh since when? I have an arcade and works fine with Original xbox games.



Since a while I guess.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 29, 2008)

The emulation needs a HDD, that's why Microsoft said the arcade can't do it. All 360 units(barring color scheme and hardware revisions) are the same.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 29, 2008)

Sofa said:


> Used 360's are a BAD idea, with all the problems the console has.



I agree with this.

Lately I've been seeing a lot of people complaining about their 360's having RRoD on Xbox forums and this forum.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 29, 2008)

i only ever got rrod once in the past year. that was when i had it plugged up to a power breaker and i unplugged something else on the breaker....had me trippin. i cut it off and put in the wall. i was good from then on. i think its more of a power cord issue and just charges and shit and sensitive as hell with it...dunno but i don't think its hardware based....unless i'm givin the system too much credit.

im shuttin up cuz this talk scares me...jinx type of shit.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a quick question i'm getting a 360 for christmas, my question is do you need to install (Or whatever it is) the games to play them, because from what i've read so far, that seem like a way to eat up memory space awefully quick.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 29, 2008)

^ No KingOfShippers, you do not "need" to install them to the hard-drive. It's a luxury to do so, not mandatory.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 29, 2008)

There's really only 2 reasons to install to the HDD. One is to save your drive from wear and tear and the other if you're playing The Last Remnant.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 29, 2008)

That and to avoid hearing a jet engine go off.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 29, 2008)

If I keep on getting a 'disc unreadable' message that pops up, would installing the game to the harddrive solve that problem?


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 29, 2008)

*Never ever once *had a RROD in almost 2 years.

I just think a lot of people don't take enough care of their machines..


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> *Never ever once *had a RROD in almost 2 years.
> 
> I just think a lot of people don't take enough care of their machines..



'Not taking enough care' is just a load of bull, in all honesty. 

There's simply a chance of your hardware failing, that's it. I've had my previous 360 horizontal, on a stable platform and I never moved it. Yet it RRoD'd on me after less than a year. No biggie, simply bought the now cheap Arcade, plugged in the old HDD, no problem.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 29, 2008)

*Jasper *units have been spotted, for those who don't know already. >.>


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2008)

They were produced in late October, weren't they?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 29, 2008)

Yep, they were. They come with a 150w power supply, and a 65nm CPU/GPU.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 29, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> *Never ever once *had a RROD in almost 2 years.
> 
> I just think a lot of people don't take enough care of their machines..



Taking care has little to do with it. It all depends how long you play it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 29, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> *Never ever once *had a RROD in almost 2 years.
> 
> I just think a lot of people don't take enough care of their machines..




Toffee, this is false because Microsoft already came out and admitted that it was there fault on there manufacturing lines with the Xbox360.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 29, 2008)

So, I'm getting my 2100 Microsoft Points card tomorrow and I'm getting Street Fighter 2 Turbo HD Remix, however, after I've bought that I still have 900 points left to spend, any suggestions?

There's SO many I want!

Bionic Commando Rearmed
Worms
Ikaruga
Alien Hominid HD
Castle Crashers
Geometry Wars Evolved 2
Street Fighter 2 Turbo (The old one, just to have both and then compare)
The Penny Arcade Episodes

For some of these games I need more points, but I guess it's worth it?
And there probably alot more that I can't remember at the moment! Help me choose!!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 29, 2008)

Fracture is supposed to be pretty good.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 29, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Fracture is supposed to be pretty good.



All I've heard is average to worse opinions, and the demo wasn't really a sign that consensus was wrong in this case.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Nov 29, 2008)

Ziko said:


> So, I'm getting my 2100 Microsoft Points card tomorrow and I'm getting Street Fighter 2 Turbo HD Remix, however, after I've bought that I still have 900 points left to spend, any suggestions?
> 
> There's SO many I want!
> 
> ...



I recommend Geo wars 2, Portal still alive(I think this one is 1200 points), and puzzle fighter HD.  Rez HD also looks awesome, but I don't know if it would be worth it.

Just curious anyone else here played puzzle fighter or Rez HD?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 30, 2008)

Ikaruga is one of the cream of the crop when it comes to bullet hell games. Can't go wrong with it if you're into those type of games.


----------



## Noiteru (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm thinking of buying Mirror's Edge, do you guys think it's worth buying?


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 30, 2008)

no. rent or borrow from sum1. too short and time trial is weak ass replay value. Shoulda had teams racing to deliver packages or something, with options to keep weapons off and all that. coulda been alot more. buts its a cool ass game. just....put $50+ towards somethin else that'll last a lil longer. the options right now are aplenty.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2008)

Haven't done this in awhile 

Sonic Unleashed - Review
pedantic about this

Left 4 Dead - Review
pedantic about this

Not using youtube till later on. Site for now. Enjoy guys


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice reviews Whitey glad to have you back. 

I still want your original YT account though


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 30, 2008)

Honestly crazy if your looking into reviewing games as a living at some point. You should really start showing more of a professional manner.

I honestly do not see how you have all this time for games lol. Though I wish I did because I would have a-lot of fun. I just cannot wait to get my gaming room setup when I get out of college (6 more classes to go!).


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol professional gaming review? HELL no. I do this for fun, hobby, nothing more. 

I don't really have that much time i just manage time pretty well now days with school, work, and gaming.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 30, 2008)

I missed your reviews, Whity. But now it looks like your back. =D Congrats, bro.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Honestly crazy if your looking into reviewing games as a living at some point. You should really start showing more of a professional manner.
> 
> I honestly do not see how you have all this time for games lol. Though I wish I did because I would have a-lot of fun. I just cannot wait to get my gaming room setup when I get out of college (6 more classes to go!).



Well either reviewing games or a game developer. I think Whitey would be a good developer since he has a lot of game experience.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I missed your reviews, Whity. But now it looks like your back. =D Congrats, bro.



Thanks, it's good to be back


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 30, 2008)

@niko 

takes a-lot more than just playing games but it does help just not as much as some think.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I just cannot wait to get my gaming room setup when I get out of college (6 more classes to go!).



Don't forget about all those student loans (if you have any).  Would be a real shame if you spent all your money to set up your gaming room and let the interest pile up on the student loans.  I know that's what I have to do when I graduate (which won't be for a while).


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 1, 2008)

oh the joy of debt comin out of school. as long as i got my games (and damn career), sanity will remain. 

cool reviews crazy. was actually expectin higher on the sonic unleashed from u....u be a lil lenient sumtimes. or dismissive bout shit i should say.


----------



## Noiteru (Dec 1, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Haven't done this in awhile
> 
> Sonic Unleashed - Review
> Itachi is the God Susano'o
> ...



You just expressed my feelings about Sonic games right there. In 06 I to made the mistake of buying Sonic the Hedgehog and it was one of the few games I couldn't finish, I played the Sonic story, because Im a die hard fan. Playing that bugged game and keeping myself from breaking the Xbox is too much for me. 

Yout review on Sonic Unleashed represents my first impressions upon seeing the game. 
Great review.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> oh the joy of debt comin out of school. as long as i got my games (and damn career), sanity will remain.
> 
> cool reviews crazy. was actually expectin higher on the sonic unleashed from u....u be a lil lenient sumtimes. or dismissive bout shit i should say.



Well sonic unleashed is a good game, it just has some problems. I was expecting to give it a even 8 or a 7.5. Score wound up in between those scores


----------



## MS81 (Dec 1, 2008)

new ninja blade vids.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 1, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Don't forget about all those student loans (if you have any).  Would be a real shame if you spent all your money to set up your gaming room and let the interest pile up on the student loans.  I know that's what I have to do when I graduate (which won't be for a while).



This is true, but I plan to put at least 1300 to 1500 a month on my loans to get rid of them quicker. I plan to have a job that pays roughly 3000 to 5000 a month start off.

but ya I did a budget analysis and stuff like that. Loans come first everything else second lol.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 1, 2008)

My cousin did that and he figured that with the amount that he was making, he would be able to put around $100 towards games every month. 

Too bad he forgot about food when he was making his budget...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 1, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> My cousin did that and he figured that with the amount that he was making, he would be able to put around $100 towards games every month.
> 
> Too bad he forgot about food when he was making his budget...




I figured food hehe though food cost changes from time to time. So it's hard to predict that, only thing you can go off of is your appetite now. Typically I spend at least 400 to 500 a month of food 0_0

though if I become a sam's club member or some other club that would lower.

I appreciate your concern though.


I do not buy as many games as I used to, the thing that will cost me a-lot is my gaming area . You know the plasma TV's (yes plural lol) surround sound, projector screen, the works lol.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 2, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I figured food hehe though food cost changes from time to time. So it's hard to predict that, only thing you can go off of is your appetite now. Typically I spend at least 400 to 500 a month of food 0_0
> 
> though if I become a sam's club member or some other club that would lower.
> 
> ...



what the heck 400 to 500 a month on food?  I'm a 175 lb guy and I only eat around 100-150 a month.  I'm guessing you eat out alot or eat high quality stuff.

BTW nice reviews whitey, definite improvement.  I remember hating your first reviews, because you said um like a billion times so your speech has gotten alot better since.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 2, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> what the heck 400 to 500 a month on food?  I'm a 175 lb guy and I only eat around 100-150 a month.  I'm guessing you eat out alot or eat high quality stuff.



Maybe he has a family?  A wife/husband, kids, elderly parents or other family members or friends that need some help?

On a side note, what's the best way to clean dirty discs?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> what the heck 400 to 500 a month on food?  I'm a 175 lb guy and I only eat around 100-150 a month.  I'm guessing you eat out alot or eat high quality stuff.
> 
> *BTW nice reviews whitey, definite improvement.  I remember hating your first reviews, because you said um like a billion times so your speech has gotten alot better since*.



Lol thanks, i try.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 2, 2008)

I absolutely DESPISE the Werehog levels...like it nearly kills the game for me, lol.

If the Sonic levels weren't so good _maaaaaaan_......


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 2, 2008)

I didn't think adding in the Werehog levels were a good idea.  I prefer the classic Sonic.  Why change things if it isn't broken?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 2, 2008)

It's not that the actual fighting is "bad" (even tho the framerate suffers when alot of shit is going on) it's that the levels are at least 3x longer than the daytime levels and the atrocious puzzles...I just wanted to be done with those levels to get to the meat and potatoes of the game.

If they can make a Sonic game where he just RUNS....we'll have ourselves a winner, but this game is a HUGE step in the right direction...lookin forward to Sonic Unleashed 2: Fuck the Werehog


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 2, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> what the heck 400 to 500 a month on food?  I'm a 175 lb guy and I only eat around 100-150 a month.  I'm guessing you eat out alot or eat high quality stuff.
> 
> BTW nice reviews whitey, definite improvement.  I remember hating your first reviews, because you said um like a billion times so your speech has gotten alot better since.



Lots of restaurants ( I love Italian), when I go to the casino I typically eat their which can be expensive (at least 60 to 100 bucks a meal), and help out friends / family that need food to eat. 

Food that I bring home that I need typically only runs me 100 to 125 a month.



@sonic issue

I think they keep trying to "change" sonic to much. I mean look at the mario series. They do not change "mario" they change the gameplay around him / make it a-lot better.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 2, 2008)

I would most definatly get the normal 360. I asked my mate about the arcade and he said  thats you could only buy mini-games of the internet for it where as on the normal 360 you can buy all these awesome games like Fallout 3.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 2, 2008)

What they need to basically do with Sonic is make Sonic Legends. Its basically Sonic 1, 2, and 3/K...story will show sonics beginnings and robotnik, him meeting tails, revisit his conflict with knuckles..but with Sonic Unleased stages. remake/master the music...keep leveling system so he can start off simple like in Sonic 1, and u'll learn spin dash of sonic 2, to boost and Sonic unleashed ridiculuness. Remade stages...some old school art unlockables....retain platforming elements, make it like it was at some parts of that thailand like level.

da greatest sonic game ever.

have bonus stages and versus again.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 2, 2008)

Deran Oburienu said:


> I would most definatly get the normal 360. I asked my mate about the arcade and he said  thats you could only buy mini-games of the internet for it where as on the normal 360 you can buy all these awesome games like Fallout 3.



You just need to get a harddrive.  I think Microsoft is doing a promotion where you can buy a 20 GB harddrive for $30 or something like that.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 2, 2008)

Deran Oburienu said:


> I would most definatly get the normal 360. I asked my mate about the arcade and he said  thats you could only buy mini-games of the internet for it where as on the normal 360 you can buy all these awesome games like Fallout 3.



Every retail game(barring FFXI) will work on a arcade straight from the box, your friend does not know what he's talking about.

The only _*real*_ thing separating actual units in the different xbox skus are the size of the storage, which can obviously be changed later on down the road.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 2, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Every retail game(barring FFXI) will work on a arcade straight from the box, your friend does not know what he's talking about.
> 
> The only _*real*_ thing separating actual units in the different xbox skus are the size of the storage, which can obviously be changed later on down the road.



Ah right, okay. I'll have to give my mate a slap and tell him to get his facts right.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 4, 2008)

Dead space for christimas? Y/N?


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 4, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Dead space for christimas? Y/N?



I played a little bit of Dead Space, and I'd say it's pretty intense and some parts I got the poo scared out of me.

But I haven't played the whole game so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 4, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Dead space for christimas? Y/N?


Eh if it's going to be your only Christmas game I would go for something with more meat.  You'll play through Dead Space in ten hours or whatever then you probably won't really have much to do with it afterwards.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2008)

*My last remnant review - *

Naruto Shippuden December Schedule


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 5, 2008)

was waiting on that review bruh....im gettin it now lol.


----------



## Cero (Dec 5, 2008)

Getting an XBOX 360 Pro but i need to wait 2 weeks D:


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice review...guess I'll have to get it when I get some money,


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, glad i can help


----------



## Hentai (Dec 6, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Dead space for christimas? Y/N?



If you like ResidentEvil then you will be more than happy with this one.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 6, 2008)

definitly getting Last Remnant, thanks for the review whity. I was especially glad to hear that there was a lot to do besides the story


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah, almost to much at times


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 7, 2008)

I played LR on my friends machine. (installed to the HD)..... What a disappointment, this game is less stellar than IU and is no where near as close to LO in terms of story / depth. 

But looking at who developed the title, I'm not surprised.  

Still going to plow through it regardless but it's not worth the 59.99 price tag.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 7, 2008)

Glad it's going to be Christmas soon.  I might be able to scrounge up enough money to buy a game.  Why did my tuition deadline have to be now?  It took all the money that I was saving for gifts (both for friends and myself).


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 7, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah, almost to much at times



it can never be too much 
I ploughed  through Bladestorm, took me +70 hours and I loved every minute of it xD


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I played LR on my friends machine. (installed to the HD)..... What a disappointment, this game is less stellar than IU and is no where near as close to LO in terms of story / depth.
> 
> But looking at who developed the title, I'm not surprised.
> 
> Still going to plow through it regardless but it's not worth the 59.99 price tag.



While i agree LO had a better story, characters, and art the gameplay in LR is more fun, sure it relys on luck but it doesn't get stale as quick as LO. 

Still LO is the better game IMO.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 7, 2008)

Should I get Infinite Undiscovery or Last Remnant?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2008)

Both are fun, matters if your in the mood for turn based or real time.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 7, 2008)

Get Tales of Vesperia.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 7, 2008)

Crazy where's your prince of persia review.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2008)

Tomorrow. Hopefully anyway, cause i wanna beat it all before doing a full review.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 7, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Should I get Infinite Undiscovery or Last Remnant?


My vote goes to IU for being the first JRPG I've enjoyed since the Super Nintendo.  Not saying its the best since SNES, but for some reason I am enjoying it so far.

edit: Oh yeah combat is actually fun that helps.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> My vote goes to IU for being the first JRPG I've enjoyed since the Super Nintendo.  Not saying its the best since SNES, but for some reason I am enjoying it so far.
> 
> edit: Oh yeah combat is actually fun that helps.



Oh you like a game  This is a rare occasion but glad your enjoying it


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 7, 2008)

I never finished IU, I got stuck on the last castle. isn't there a way to restock on potions etc before you enter? 

and my LO disc 4 is scratched so it freezes when I try to leave...uhm...Ming's city (can't remember the name. the city she ruled anyway) ~~


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Oh you like a game  This is a rare occasion but glad your enjoying it


I like a lot of games 

Maybe I just find it more interesting to post about games I don't like ;3


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 8, 2008)

definitely going to recommend Left 4 dead and Fallout 3. I am perhaps the most evil person to play Fallout 3 . I killed like 98% of everyone you can meet up to Dr. Li. I seriously have to have -9,000 Karma. I believe I am on whitey's friend list ( Crazymtf right?). If you can tomorrow, look for "Super Janemba" which is me, and tell me my karma level or whatever. Its probably near satanic levels.

And as whitey said in his reviews, perhaps the only bad thing about left 4 dead is its shortness ( solved by the difficulty settings) and lack of more scenarios. Versus could be a TAD bit more polished though, the zombies are a bit weak but can win easily if teamwork is good. Zombies seem to requite teh most teamwork tho, mainly to try to isolate survivors.

All in All, I got these games saturday, and they are great. Just a recommendation for Fallout 3 tho. If your going to be really evil and kill a lot of people, turn down the difficulty to very easy because you'll wind up being REALLY close to death ( or dead) many times if you don't.


----------



## Fang (Dec 8, 2008)

Has anyone here played and beaten Naruto Broken Bonds?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 8, 2008)

How many hours can Left 4 Dead get you if you don't play it on the hardest difficulty setting?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2008)

Wtf, I cant login to any of my profiles since it keeps on saying "your xbox live membership information is not valid. please use a profile that contains a valid membership or recover your profile from xbox live."

wtf microsoft it worked fine yesterday


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Wtf, I cant login to any of my profiles since it keeps on saying "your xbox live membership information is not valid. please use a profile that contains a valid membership or recover your profile from xbox live."
> 
> wtf *microsoft* it worked fine yesterday



There's the problem


----------



## Slips (Dec 8, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I never finished IU, I got stuck on the last castle. isn't there a way to restock on potions etc before you enter?



Yar when you wake up after screwing Aya theres a teleporter back to Kolton on the right and on your left that old ninja fart is stood there


----------



## Dylan (Dec 8, 2008)

My friend recently got a 360 for £50 of some website!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I like a lot of games
> 
> Maybe I just find it more interesting to post about games I don't like ;3



Lol i believe that is it. 



赤イヌ大将 said:


> definitely going to recommend Left 4 dead and Fallout 3. I am perhaps the most evil person to play Fallout 3 . I killed like 98% of everyone you can meet up to Dr. Li. I seriously have to have -9,000 Karma. I believe I am on whitey's friend list ( Crazymtf right?). If you can tomorrow, look for "Super Janemba" which is me, and tell me my karma level or whatever. Its probably near satanic levels.
> 
> And as whitey said in his reviews, perhaps the only bad thing about left 4 dead is its shortness ( solved by the difficulty settings) and lack of more scenarios. Versus could be a TAD bit more polished though, the zombies are a bit weak but can win easily if teamwork is good. Zombies seem to requite teh most teamwork tho, mainly to try to isolate survivors.
> 
> All in All, I got these games saturday, and they are great. Just a recommendation for Fallout 3 tho. If your going to be really evil and kill a lot of people, turn down the difficulty to very easy because you'll wind up being REALLY close to death ( or dead) many times if you don't.



Will do




TWF said:


> Has anyone here played and beaten Naruto Broken Bonds?



No, is it as bad as the first? 


Killua said:


> There's the problem



Go away troll, thanks


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 8, 2008)

Slips said:


> Yar when you wake up after screwing Aya theres a teleporter back to Kolton on the right and on your left that old ninja fart is stood there



oh holy crap?! how did I miss that? xDDD

thanks!


----------



## Grandia (Dec 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Go away troll, thanks



Atleast his username is named after epic Hunter x Hunter character


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 8, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Wtf, I cant login to any of my profiles since it keeps on saying "your xbox live membership information is not valid. please use a profile that contains a valid membership or recover your profile from xbox live."
> 
> wtf microsoft it worked fine yesterday



dude did u recover ur profiles anywhere else? I pray u didn't if ur profile at home hasn't been online in awhile....u prolly lost some achievements or watever. Thats the only thing i can think of. Microsoft needs to make a way for a person to update their profile info with info they may have gotten online else where, because str8 up deleting your shit with a recovery is a fuckin pissoff.




> Yar when you wake up after screwing Aya theres a teleporter back to Kolton on the right and on your left that old ninja fart is stood there



yo i was pissed when he smashed that. Pissed off Capell sounded a whole lot more badass. ASSIST ME BITCH!


----------



## Utz (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting Infinite Undiscovery. Looks good to me, I know it's been out for a bit. What do you guys think? I like RPG's (my fav is Oblivion), and I believe this one is real time right? I'm not much of a fan of turn based.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 8, 2008)

I hate my roommate...in his drunken stupor, somehow he managed to grab a few of our games and used the discs as frisbees...dumbass...


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 8, 2008)

Utz said:


> I'm thinking of getting Infinite Undiscovery. Looks good to me, I know it's been out for a bit. What do you guys think? I like RPG's (my fav is Oblivion), and I believe this one is real time right? I'm not much of a fan of turn based.





			
				Stumpy said:
			
		

> forgotten_hero said:
> 
> 
> > Should I get Infinite Undiscovery or Last Remnant?
> ...


From the last page.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 8, 2008)

Utz said:


> I'm thinking of getting Infinite Undiscovery. Looks good to me, I know it's been out for a bit. What do you guys think? I like RPG's (my fav is Oblivion), and I believe this one is real time right? I'm not much of a fan of turn based.



The Quality of the combat system is above average so I'm sure you will not be bored with that. Yes it is real time (even when you look through your menus 0_0)

the story is ok but it's not as good as LO's.

The characters could have been a bit more rounded in terms of back ground ,etc but overall they are enjoyable.

Considering you can get the game for 40 bucks new I think it's a good game to get.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 8, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> How many hours can Left 4 Dead get you if you don't play it on the hardest difficulty setting?



4-5 hours for campaign on normal.  If your anything like me who LOVES the game you'd play the campaign three to four times each, it's that much fun.  I tried to play expert that is the craziest shit I've played, you can die from 4 hits.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2008)

*Prince Of Persia - Review*

Ashiya


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2008)

Last remnant is crappy


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 9, 2008)

Any reason why?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2008)

I just cant enjoy the game, also the fight system annoys me, especially with the whole "hey you attack some enemies and then new ones pop out of nowhere and get free hits on you pretty much almost depleting your HP below half of what you have"


----------



## Hentai (Dec 9, 2008)

Prince of Persia doesnt appeal to me in any way.
Random hopping around in empty levels lol....


----------



## Slips (Dec 9, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The Quality of the combat system is above average so I'm sure you will not be bored with that. Yes it is real time (even when you look through your menus 0_0)
> 
> the story is ok but it's not as good as LO's.
> 
> ...




Its alright until the later levels when you figure out spamming the same move over and over and over defeats pretty much everything

and disable your AI's magic casting abilities as the tits spam there best moves on a cockroach. Just keep there healing abilitys checked 

and the best tip if it starts to rain golden piss run out of the screen and back on again until its stops you will know what I mean when you get to that point its one of the shitest things about the game

Also Aya sucks early game but stick with her as she becomes a monster at later levels 



Vegitto-kun said:


> I just cant enjoy the game, also the fight system annoys me, especially with the whole "hey you attack some enemies and then new ones pop out of nowhere and get free hits on you pretty much almost depleting your HP below half of what you have"



It all depends on how you set up your squads 

I have three unions 

1 Melee heavy
1 magic heavy
1 healing heavy

I have my healers standing at the back and its quite rare I get flanked these days, in fact I do most of the flanking 

Just have different groups engaging different groups of the bad guys as if you all go for the same you get twated and keep your healers spamming all the time to keep everyones health up


----------



## Allen Walker (Dec 9, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I just cant enjoy the game, also the fight system annoys me, especially with the whole "hey you attack some enemies and then new ones pop out of nowhere and get free hits on you pretty much almost depleting your HP below half of what you have"



The only bright side to the game is the battle system. Once you get deep into the game like near the end of disk 1 if they flank you or whatever it won't matter. The battles just become to easy after over leveling so much from all the side quests. Also flanks can be avoided if you set up your party right

LR is not too horrible. If you install it into your hard drive almost all its problems go away accept that horrible story .


----------



## Slips (Dec 9, 2008)

Tenkkai said:


> The only bright side to the game is the battle system. Once you get deep into the game like near the end of disk 1 if they flank you or whatever it won't matter. The battles just become to easy after over leveling so much from all the side quests. Also flanks can be avoided if you set up your party right
> 
> LR is not too horrible. If you install it into your hard drive almost all its problems go away accept that horrible story .



A JRPG with a horrible story nooooooooo

Your jesting surely


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 9, 2008)

It has a bad story?  Damn, then I have no reason to buy the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2008)

Tenkkai said:


> The only bright side to the game is the battle system. Once you get deep into the game like near the end of disk 1 if they flank you or whatever it won't matter. The battles just become to easy after over leveling so much from all the side quests. Also flanks can be avoided if you set up your party right
> 
> LR is not too horrible. If you install it into your hard drive almost all its problems go away accept that horrible story .



How is the story bad? It's good but not great and that one fight scene had better fight scene then any scene in a Final fantasy. They should take notes off of it on that one.


----------



## Barry. (Dec 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> How is the story bad? It's good but not great and that one fight scene had better fight scene then any scene in a Final fantasy. They should take notes off of it on that one.



*Tries not to spoil myself by asking more details(just started last week)*


----------



## Akira (Dec 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> How is the story bad? It's good but not great and that one fight scene had better fight scene then any scene in a Final fantasy. They should take notes off of it on that one



In response:



			
				YOU in the PS3 thread said:
			
		

> A difference of opinion!? No fucking way~




You said it best yourself


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh sorry I'll rephrase that. 

Question: How is it bad?

My opinion on it: It's not great, it's good.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 9, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> In response:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but it doesn't hurt to have explanations to back up your opinion.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2008)

^Point exactly. 

Also it seems Rise of the Argonauts will be arriving next week. Hope it's as good as it looks.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Dec 9, 2008)

should I get the service plan  on 360 in Best Buy?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 9, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> 4-5 hours for campaign on normal.  If your anything like me who LOVES the game you'd play the campaign three to four times each, it's that much fun.  I tried to play expert that is the craziest shit I've played, you can die from 4 hits.



Left 4 dead is amazing for me. My friends and I play all the time and I even play online a-lot. Every time I play the experience is different thx to the AI director.  I played roughly 30 hours so far 0_0

I do want more intro movies like the first campaign though.


----------



## Noiteru (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh my god. Gamespot just gave Sonic Unleashed a 3.5 out of 10...

I was really hyped by whity's review and looking forward for a "good" Sonic. 

I am a diehard sonic fan since I was little but the first next-gen Sonic made me think there will never be anymore good sonic games.

I don't know if it's still worth a buy or if should trust gamespot's review, I just dont want to buy another flop like the previous Sonic.

I fucking hate those gamespot tards but even for them such a low score makes me wonder.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2008)

It's not a 3.5, no way in hell. Lowest is 6 IMO, anything lower either hates sonic or just fucking dumb = gamespot which gave sonic 06 a higher score.


----------



## Noiteru (Dec 10, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> It's not a 3.5, no way in hell. Lowest is 6 IMO, *anything lower either hates sonic or just fucking dumb = gamespot* which gave sonic 06 a higher score.



My initial thoughs right there.

Thx for reasuring me about it, I had already ordered the game.

It was just that last time I discarded a gamespot review I got stuck with Sonic 06.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 10, 2008)

Whitey's Reviews > Gamepots reviews.

100% proven


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 13, 2008)

^amen.

when are the "indie" games on xbl coming to europe? I want to dl that mspaint game already XD


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2008)

Sonic Unleashed is the best 3D sonic game in recent years, I think. At least, the day-time levels are just what sonic should be. Night-time, less so.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2008)

^My thoughts so exactly, gamespot is just fucking dumb on this one.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 13, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Sonic Unleashed is the best 3D sonic game in recent years, I think. At least, the day-time levels are just what sonic should be. Night-time, less so.





crazymtf said:


> ^My thoughts so exactly, gamespot is just fucking dumb on this one.



I've only tried the demo but I must say it was pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 14, 2008)

my christmas looks good. Got fallout 3 and left 4 dead a week ago and beat them both, still very fun. I am gonna get CoD:World at war, farcry 2, and Mirror's edge for christmas ( maybe gears of war 2 as well), so All in all, that will be about 5-6 new games in a single month ( and my mom might have gotten me last remnant or something which she refuses to spoil).

Best christmas ever, although my abuelita is in the hopsital .


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 14, 2008)

These people need to stop with the 3D sonic games, its obvious that they don't work out. They need to make a 2D game with HD graphics.


----------



## jessicaXXo (Dec 14, 2008)

Takumi


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 14, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> my christmas looks good. Got fallout 3 and left 4 dead a week ago and beat them both, still very fun. I am gonna get CoD:World at war, farcry 2, and Mirror's edge for christmas ( maybe gears of war 2 as well), so All in all, that will be about 5-6 new games in a single month ( and my mom might have gotten me last remnant or something which she refuses to spoil).
> 
> Best christmas ever, although my abuelita is in the hopsital .



That's a lot of games...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 14, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> These people need to stop with the 3D sonic games, its obvious that they don't work out. They need to make a 2D game with HD graphics.



tried the demo? Imo it worked just as well as the 2D games. at least the running part


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 14, 2008)

Opinions on Prince of Persia?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2008)

One of the best games this year.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, I guess that means more coming from someone who's played nearly every game this year.  

How does it compare to Sands of Time?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2008)

Thought it was a bit better and i love SOT. 

Here's my full review if you have time/want to see what i really think of it. 

Sonic Heroes


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2008)

I wish the Prince didn't take so much of the Dante-drug, though.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm a fan of DMC and even i know dente can be fucking annoying. I don't think Prince is anywhere near that level, i never laugh at dente's jokes. I did at Prince's. Especially the "Guessing" game and the "Don't look at my ass" Scene. Both made me laugh.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone here using a TFT monitor to play on the xbox?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Thought it was a bit better and i love SOT.
> 
> Here's my full review if you have time/want to see what i really think of it.
> 
> Sonic Heroes



Aye just watched it actually after seeing it on the previous page. I'll probably pick it up when I get a bit more money.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool hope you enjoy it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 14, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Wow, I guess that means more coming from someone who's played nearly every game this year.
> 
> How does it compare to Sands of Time?



Playing Many games and Having all the consoles (this generation) owned does not make that person's logic not flawed.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2008)

^Coming from the biggest fan of the worst company/system in the business now doesn't help your argument either


----------



## Akira (Dec 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> ^Coming from the biggest fan of the worst company/system in the business now doesn't help your argument either



He does have a point though. I'm not talking about you specifically so please don't take this personally, but someone can own every console out there and still have flawed logic.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 14, 2008)

I was directing my last post at the person's logic that I quoted nothing more.


 People who believe that there is no "biased" comments / remarks just because they play a-lot of games / own all the consoles is foolish.

With reviews it's how the review is presented if the person watching it / reading it is going to take it seriously enough to spend $49.99 or $59.99 on a video game. 

This is why if you want to do reviews for any company (video games or not) you have to be a good critical thinker, good writer, and really know what your talking about. This way you get more people to believe in you more and at the same time does not make yourself look like a fool.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> He does have a point though. I'm not talking about you specifically so please don't take this personally, but someone can own every console out there and still have flawed logic.



I know, i deal with gamefaqs 

But seriously i never put my opinion above anyone else. I sometimes question there opinions but never really disregard them. 



Ssj3_Goku said:


> I was directing my last post at the person's logic that I quoted nothing more.
> 
> 
> People who believe that there is no "biased" comments / remarks just because they play a-lot of games / own all the consoles is foolish.
> ...



Being biased isn't that bad. It's when you judge a game just because of it. Like if i thought low of Mario galaxy simply cause it's on Wii, then that would be bias. But nope i enjoyed Mario galaxy despite being on a console i generally think was a waste of money. But i don't like the Zelda game much. Is it's because it's on the Wii? No it's because of the actual game itself. 

Now when i go to pick out a game for all systems, it's usually going to be bought on 360. Em i biased towards it? Yeah simply cause i love the XBOX live. Does this make me hate the PS3 verison or wii or ps2 because of it? No. Though gamefaqs members seem to think this way, it's pretty scary. 

I never watch reviews to make my decisions. I watch em for entertainment quality and info about the game. Such as slashertrasher, spoony, armark and so on. I never watch IGN or gamespots review *Does anyone seriously do? I mean come on * Because it's all boring shit presented in a boring way, with all information i can read up on in a minute or two. 

And although this doesn't' apply to everyone and some like to watch informative reviews over entertainment values, i still think there's two sides to that. I don't do reviews simply for the company or game to get reorganization but also to entertain the viewer. I dunno if i do a good job but before tube banned me having close to 10,000 subs was a pretty cool feat if you ask me.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Anyone here using a TFT monitor to play on the xbox?



I do, works like a charm. Getting 1080p far cheaper than for a comparable TV makes for sweet gaming.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 14, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I do, works like a charm. Getting 1080p far cheaper than for a comparable TV makes for sweet gaming.



What monitor size is fitting here? I guess 24 inches and upwards is necessary to get the real HD resolution?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2008)

I personally have a 22" screen, but you can probably get far more out of it. Might want to use HDMI instead of VGA, though.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 14, 2008)

Well I intended a 24 inch monitor with HDMI for this cause.

Are there any serious arguments for the elite? Most people seem to be fine with the 60GB version


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 14, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I was directing my last post at the person's logic that I quoted nothing more.
> 
> 
> People who believe that there is no "biased" comments / remarks just because they play a-lot of games / own all the consoles is foolish.



I don't know why you're using a backslash between 'playing a lot of games' and 'owning all the consoles', the two concepts are nothing alike at all. I've encountered the flawed logic of: 'All the games on [system] are fucking shit, and I can say that because I own all the systems!'. 

Whereas I know that crazymtf has probably played every 'good' game out this year, so his opinion that the new Prince of Persia is one of the year's best holds more weight than someone who's played 2 or 3 games total for the year.


----------



## Neji (Dec 14, 2008)

Zaru getting xbox? Well if you would want to use the quick launch and install games to hard drive feature, you may need the Elite, since each game may take around 6-7 gigs, but you really don't need the feature. 60 gig version should be fine, I had my 360 for a year and only used like 30 gigs of the memory, but it's always better to get the Elite 

I don't have an HDTV, but it comes with an HDMI cable lol. Plus the black one looks way more..... elite


----------



## Zaru (Dec 14, 2008)

Neji said:


> Zaru getting xbox? Well if you would want to use the quick launch and install games to hard drive feature, you may need the Elite, since each game may take around 6-7 gigs, but you really don't need the feature. 60 gig version should be fine, I had my 360 for a year and only used like 30 gigs of the memory, but it's always better to get the Elite
> 
> I don't have an HDTV, but it comes with an HDMI cable lol. Plus the black one looks way more..... elite



Possibly maybe. Shit's so cheap right now, it hardly costs more than I paid for my DS back then 
I'd mainly use it on a yet-to-buy 24 inch TFT in my room and if no one's there to disturb I'd connect it to the 42 inch TV.

Wireless internet shouldn't be hard to use with the 360, I assume?


----------



## Fang (Dec 14, 2008)

The 60GB 360 is basically just as good as the 120GB has the advantage of having updated chips that slightly increase the processing speeds on the GPU for the system.

Anyway Call of Duty World at War is pretty fun.


----------



## Neji (Dec 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Possibly maybe. Shit's so cheap right now, it hardly costs more than I paid for my DS back then
> I'd mainly use it on a yet-to-buy 24 inch TFT in my room and if no one's there to disturb I'd connect it to the 42 inch TV.
> 
> Wireless internet shouldn't be hard to use with the 360, I assume?


We're gonna have to play, no homo. What type of games you into? Wireless internet connection to xbox live is incredibly easy. The 360 basically searches for nearby connections and asks you if you want to use it, say yes and you're good lol.

We need a mod on xbox live to catch TWF's repwhoring


----------



## Felix (Dec 14, 2008)

WAIT WHAT
Zaru got an X360?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 14, 2008)

TWF said:


> The 60GB 360 is basically just as good as the 120GB has the advantage of having updated chips that slightly increase the processing speeds on the GPU for the system.
> 
> Anyway Call of Duty World at War is pretty fun.




The 60GB hard drive from what I remember is faster than the 120 GB.

@snake

Then anyone who play's a great amount of good games has more weight than someone else? o boy =/


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Wireless internet shouldn't be hard to use with the 360, I assume?



You gotta buy a adapter, $100 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 14, 2008)

Neji said:


> We're gonna have to play, no homo. What type of games you into? Wireless internet connection to xbox live is incredibly easy. The 360 basically searches for nearby connections and asks you if you want to use it, say yes and you're good lol.
> 
> We need a mod on xbox live to catch TWF's repwhoring


Lol I don't give a shit about repwhoring 

Games? I have no idea man, I never owned a console until now, always was a PC gamer and since last year a bit of DS.

Ego shooters/Action games are fine with me on the PC at least, but I'll have to get used to the controller. 

Which brings me to the question...  the xbox supports external keyboards for typing stuff, right? But are there xbox mice? That are actually supported by the games?


Felix said:


> WAIT WHAT
> Zaru got an X360?


Not yet

I'm merely thinking about buying one
To, like, play games on the weekends during my time at the military


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 14, 2008)

you really do not even need the wireless adapter to get wireless.



Also if you want one you can get it used for roughly 40 to 60 bucks.


and yes 360 does support any keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 14, 2008)

By support, do you mean the games(well, suitable ones like FPS) support the mouse at a speed like it would on a PC?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 14, 2008)

No keyboard suppose and what not is only directed towards the console it self. (messages, etc).


----------



## Zaru (Dec 14, 2008)

Ugh, so a mouse is pretty much useless. Oh well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Ugh, so a mouse is pretty much useless. Oh well.



Pretty much unless a MMO comes out on the console any time soon.


----------



## Neji (Dec 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lol I don't give a shit about repwhoring
> 
> Games? I have no idea man, I never owned a console until now, always was a PC gamer and since last year a bit of DS.
> 
> ...


yeah, I only think the keyboard is used for messaging on the dashboard. Games are all played by controller, except stuff like Guitar Hero/Rock Band.

Call of Duty: WaW and Gears of War 2 right now are the big shooter games right now that everyone has. Anyway, I think if you know how to play a shooter game, it shouldn't take long to get use to the controls


----------



## Zaru (Dec 14, 2008)

So wait, what do you need a wireless adapter for if the 360 has one built in? Or am I misunderstanding something



Neji said:


> yeah, I only think the keyboard is used for messaging on the dashboard. Games are all played by controller, except stuff like Guitar Hero/Rock Band.
> 
> Call of Duty: WaW and Gears of War 2 right now are the big shooter games right now that everyone has. Anyway, I think if you know how to play a shooter game, it shouldn't take long to get use to the controls


Well I played some halo 3 and GoW last june and I wasn't really that good 
Though it was my first time using a controller for shooters.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Dec 14, 2008)

So I'm getting an Xbox 360 but I dont want to get the $199 because everyone around has had it fail. Would it be smart to get the $299/60GB or however many GB it is


----------



## Neji (Dec 14, 2008)

All you need to do is play through campaign for the game a few times to get familiar with the controls. Once you're able to beat, around the second hardest difficulty you should be set to play online imo. Or you could just go straight online and eventually get good. I was so bad at CoD4 at first, but now I'm just too good in WaW. I say that a game is 40% skill and 60% strategy imo

@♠GeAsSsAsUkE99♠ - A hard drive is essential to play a 360, and you're gonna want to have a mic to play online. Get the bundle up front and you end up saving money.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 14, 2008)

60GB comes with two games, but the odds of hardware failing depends on what chipset is in the 360...not the SKU.

You could probably find out which SKU is more likely to have the newest hardware revisions at Gamefaqs, since they usually keep track of such things.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 14, 2008)

So would this be a good start?

Xbox 360 60GB with 2 Controllers
HDMI Cable (If the monitor I buy doesn't come with it)
Halo 3
Gears of War
CoD 4
Dead Space
Bioshock
DoA 4

All for a measly 400 euro because the british Amazon currently shits out cheap stuff
I'm pretty sure it'd cost me 50% more to buy that in Austria 

I'm lacking on typical RPGs and Racing games though


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 14, 2008)

That seems pretty good.  I would get Mass Effect though-I have to say that Mass Effect is one of my top five games for 360.  Definitely get DoA 4, I was so happy when I found a copy of it at GameStop-I love that game.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 14, 2008)

I see nothing wrong with that, just make sure to order the HDMI cable online.

Most stores are rip-offs.


----------



## Neji (Dec 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> So would this be a good start?
> 
> Xbox 360 60GB with 2 Controllers
> HDMI Cable (If the monitor I buy doesn't come with it)
> ...


Those are cool, just be sure to eventually get Call of Duty: World at War and Gears of War 2. 

Fallout 3 is a good RPG, and I hear good things about Mass Effect


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> So would this be a good start?
> 
> Xbox 360 60GB with 2 Controllers
> HDMI Cable (If the monitor I buy doesn't come with it)
> ...



Hell yes, considering that would be nearly 700 dollars US, if you assume Bioshock and DoA 4 are 30 dollars (they are here, at least) and a 3ft HDMI cable as 25 dollars.  


I need to check that shit out.


----------



## Neji (Dec 14, 2008)

CoD4 is around 30-35$ now too, Gears of War is in the 20's, I think I saw bioshock real cheap, around 17-20$ as well.

I mean most expensive game there is Dead Space, everything else is 35$ or under if you look right


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, I meant knew in the store. 

I was trying to make it as expensive as possible.


----------



## Neji (Dec 14, 2008)

New? They still come relatively cheap though, but yeah it's a good deal.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm buying my shit while the Pound is like the bitch of the European market.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 15, 2008)

@Neji
I could get one of those two you mentioned for 10 pounds since you can get one game for that price while buying a 360 there.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm buying my shit while the Pound is like the bitch of the European market.


Gotta use your chances when you can. I bought games in the US when the euro was worth 1.5 dollars as well, saved me TONS.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 15, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> 60GB comes with two games, but the odds of hardware failing depends on what chipset is in the 360...not the SKU.
> 
> You could probably find out which SKU is more likely to have the newest hardware revisions at Gamefaqs, since they usually keep track of such things.



The New Jasper 360's have a 65nm CPU and GPU in it now!


----------



## Assimilate (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey guys, getting a 360 Pro soon, just wondering; are there any alternatives to the $100 Microsoft wireless adapter?  That is a ridiculous amount of money for a wireless adapter.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 15, 2008)

^ there is. You can create a network bridge and also use a 3rd party wireless adapter (though you have to do a few tricks first). I forget how atm, I do not have the website up anymore to link you either. It's like 5 am here and I am tired 

I will try and find it tomorrow. But there is another way to get wireless through your 360. But really the Xbox 360 wireless adapter you can get for 60 bucks roughly.


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2008)

Why can these new fucking Princes of Persia have SoT's personality?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2008)

^Cause it's something different, and thank god. SoT was nice and all, but a change is needed. He's not as angry as he was in the last two, much better in this one then them. Both princes are good IMO but this one i like more.


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm talking about personality wise, not his actual character. Pop2/Warrior Within was retarded, " IM ANGRY AND HERE SOME METAL MUSIC" and three was trying to get back at at it.

Sin was right, the old Prince forever, new ones never. Although the current Prince is alright.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 15, 2008)

Zaru: if you by typical RPG's mean Baldurs Gate2:throne of bhaal style. Dragon Age will come out for the 360 (and PC) in 2009. also, fallout 3 and Mass effect are truly worth checking out. if you're in to Jrpg's I suggest Lost Odyssey & Infinite Undiscovery ^^


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> So would this be a good start?
> 
> Xbox 360 60GB with 2 Controllers
> HDMI Cable (If the monitor I buy doesn't come with it)
> ...



I would say either replace some games with these or add them on:

Fallout 3
Left 4 Dead
Farcry 2 ( going to get this for christmas)


----------



## Zaru (Dec 15, 2008)

I replaced one with Fallout 3

But shit happens, I accidently ordered dead space TWICe and now I gotta go through the shit of returning it


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 15, 2008)

your going to love fallout 3. And just to make sure, get as much bad karma as possible. Be really evil, it pays off .


----------



## MS81 (Dec 15, 2008)

does anyone think that Ninja blade will be any good???


----------



## Zaru (Dec 15, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> your going to love fallout 3. And just to make sure, get as much bad karma as possible. Be really evil, it pays off .



Eh, I'm usually the kind that goes to the max of good alignment.

I had full "good side" in Jade Empire and Kotor, for example.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> Sin was right, the *new* old Prince forever, new ones never. Although the current Prince is alright.



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Neji (Dec 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Eh, I'm usually the kind that goes to the max of good alignment.
> 
> I had full "good side" in Jade Empire and Kotor, for example.


I planned to be Evil, but I ended up being Paladin level


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2008)

Fallout 3 is a great game. My karma is utterly evil, shooting little kids in the face and everything these days.


----------



## Utz (Dec 15, 2008)

Infinite Undiscovery or Last Remnant ?

I love RPG's. Both look like they have amazing graphics. I like longer RPG's with good storylines. 

Help xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 15, 2008)

^ IU Is a better game overall than LR in terms of story, and gameplay from my expereience of the games.


Here is the overall average of both and reviews you can look into.

  ( IU) which holds a 68% with 58 reviews


LR holds a 68% with only  25 reviews


----------



## Neji (Dec 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> Fallout 3 is a great game. My karma is utterly evil, shooting little kids in the face and everything these days.


Aren't you like not allowed to kill kids? I tried to shoot this one kid in the head who won't let me inside the vault but I couldn't


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2008)

Not in the vault, just in the random towns and outposts. Also I loved that mission where you have to save your dad, in that mind-game illusion thing.

I slaughtered everyone.


----------



## Neji (Dec 15, 2008)

ooooh, the pint sized slasher? I sliced heads off and shit 

and I still finished the game with a good Karma lol


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2008)

I never got my dog yet. And I'm stuck in DC battling hordes of fucking Super Brutes and Drones.


----------



## Neji (Dec 15, 2008)

Dog? I have nothing but a giant Super Mutant following me lol

I cleared most of the shit in DC, got rid of slavers in Lincoln Memorial, and fought an epic battle in the Capitol building


----------



## Utz (Dec 15, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ IU Is a better game overall than LR in terms of story, and gameplay from my expereience of the games.
> 
> 
> Here is the overall average of both and reviews you can look into.
> ...



Ok, thank you Ssj. I was leaning towards IU before, just wanted further validation. Think I shall get it soon! Thanks again


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> I never got my dog yet. And I'm stuck in DC battling hordes of fucking Super Brutes and Drones.



Dogmeat ( the dog) is found in a scrapyard. Even after over 30 hours, I have only discovered like 69 locations. You'll find lots of locations through quests. Example, get rid of the ghouls for alistair tenpenny= 2 or 3 locations found.

I went to the slavers at the memorial, went with them, went back to the temple union, killed the slaves, took back the lincoln voice and lincoln figurine I sold to Hannibal, then sold it to the Slaver Leader.

BTW, At Paridise falls, I killed everyone to rescue the children, then killed all other slaves .


----------



## Neji (Dec 15, 2008)

26 hours and only 48 locations for me lol.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 15, 2008)

i am sad noone noticed my 69 joke . ( I actually discovered I made it just now too).

ALso, just travel alot dude. go in a specific direction and just walk, kill anything in your way. I found like 45% of my locations simply by walking in a direction where there was no location I discovered.


----------



## Neji (Dec 15, 2008)

When I was walking to a few of the vaults, I discovered a few places, one of the main towns actually. 

I just gotta explore the wasteland more. I spent a lot of my time finding famous monuments first


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone else excited for the first GTA IV expansion?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 15, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> Anyone else excited for the first GTA IV expansion?



When is it coming?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 15, 2008)

Wait what?? expansion?  that reminds me I should complete this game soon


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2008)

February, and I am.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 15, 2008)

Any links?? this is the 1st i've heard of this


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 15, 2008)

Thought this might be of interest.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 15, 2008)

It's 360 exclusive, right?


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, a 50mil exclusive.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 15, 2008)

Is it a timed exclusive or just outright exclusive?


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 15, 2008)

Never coming to the PS3, don't know about PC...but doubtful.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 15, 2008)

I haven't even gotten around to playing GTA 4, gonna get my hands on it tomorrow though, should be good.

Expansion should be good, no charge? Even better.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2008)

No charge? This is microsoft, you fucking crazy?


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 15, 2008)

They gotta make back that investment somehow.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 15, 2008)

I imagine it's going to be 1500 points.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 16, 2008)

I forgot to post about the other way you can get around the wireless adapter for 360. 

here is one solution if you do not want to purchase the 360 wireless adapter

you can cobble one together using a wireless router (linksys etc) and




firmware, which changes the wireless router into becoming a wireless adapter.

i did it and think i spent $45 or 50 for the linksys. here's how it connects.

xbox plugs in via Ethernet to the linksys
linksys is configured to client bridge / bridged mode and connects wireless to my real wireless router


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 16, 2008)

TWF said:


> Fallout 3 is a great game. My karma is utterly evil, shooting little kids in the face and everything these days.



You cannot shoot little kid's in the 360 one (well I already ran into that problem at the republic of dave).


However I blew up over 150 people with my mini nukes! Of course I did the quest's first before axing them off the planet!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Thought this might be of interest.



So you play as a biker gang banger?


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 16, 2008)

GET ME MY BIKE!!!

lol this is funny.

How much did microsoft pump out for this exclusive content again?


----------



## Akira (Dec 16, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> GET ME MY BIKE!!!
> 
> lol this is funny.
> 
> How much did microsoft pump out for this exclusive content again?



50 million dollars for the entire thing from what I've heard, ironic considering few full games go anywhere near that price.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 16, 2008)

(almost chokes on my lemonade)

50 MIL?! Microsoft better had made some crazy demands as to how much content rockstar has to put out cuz thats crazy.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 16, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You cannot shoot little kid's in the 360 one (well I already ran into that problem at the republic of dave).
> 
> 
> However I blew up over 150 people with my mini nukes! Of course I did the quest's first before axing them off the planet!



republic of dave? is that the village of immortal children I heard about? and where is it located?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 16, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> republic of dave? is that the village of immortal children I heard about? and where is it located?



Tip northeast of the map.. Well not the tip but it's close.


about the GTA thing.

it was 50 million dollar investment. Microsoft is getting every cent back from rockstar. So it was pretty much a 50 million dollar loan.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 17, 2008)

It's not a loan, it's an 'investment' but everything's an investment.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 17, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> It's not a loan, it's an 'investment' but everything's an investment.



Rock star owes Microsoft that money.


Regardless what you call it Microsoft is getting back that 50 million.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 17, 2008)

Finally bought a 360 and a monitor. Wish me luck


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Rock star owes Microsoft that money.
> 
> 
> Regardless what you call it Microsoft is getting back that 50 million.



I don't see why in gods name rock star owes microsoft money?

microsoft: HEY make us exclusive content!
rockstar : alrighty thanks for the money
microsoft: ok thanks for making it for us, can I get my money back now


wtf


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Finally bought a 360 and a monitor. Wish me luck



Get CoD4 so I can mock you for sucking and being a nazi.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 17, 2008)

Masanari said:


> *I hear the elite is not susceptible to the red ring of death. Is this true?* If so I am turning in my shitty premium in for one and just pay the difference. I have had to send my 360 in 4 different times because of it, which I am sure is bad soldering.
> 
> Also, is world at war any good? I am talking online wise, because I am an avid player of Cod4 and don't want to waste my time with it if it sucks.




My friend bought an Elite a few months back and had the RROD within a day, so they most definitely can get it.

World at War..I think it's great, but CoD4 is an infinitely better game.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Finally bought a 360 and a monitor. Wish me luck


Congrats


Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Get CoD4 so I can mock you for sucking and being a nazi.



No Zaru get COD5, they have real nazis.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 17, 2008)

Holy shit did I get scared when I looked at the prices of xbox games today

60-70 euro (over a 100 bucks) for basically anything


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2008)

The store I frequent has 59 for the standard new-game price.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 17, 2008)

Well I guess I'll have to order games from somewhere cheap instead.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 17, 2008)

Got my 360 back form Microshit like 3 weeks ago. Its working fine but now fucking Xbox dashboard and live need a damn harddrive to work. Which i dont have. (bought the core 2 almost 3 years ago). Now M$ has this thing for people with the core to buy a referbished 20gig HD for 30 bucks on there site. I wanna do it, but im thinkin it probably will be a piece of shit


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't see why in gods name rock star owes microsoft money?
> 
> microsoft: HEY make us exclusive content!
> rockstar : alrighty thanks for the money
> ...



I read somewhere it was a Loan. Rockstar approached both Sony and Microsoft talking about DLC but sony didn't want any part of it so Microsoft fronted the money and plan to get the money back through DLC. Something like that, but the way GTA4 sold i don't see them "not" making the money back.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 17, 2008)

typhoon72 said:


> Got my 360 back form Microshit like 3 weeks ago. Its working fine but now fucking Xbox dashboard and live need a damn harddrive to work. Which i dont have. (bought the core 2 almost 3 years ago). Now M$ has this thing for people with the core to buy a referbished 20gig HD for 30 bucks on there site. I wanna do it, but im thinkin it probably will be a piece of shit



I did that deal, haven't had any problems.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I read somewhere it was a Loan. Rockstar approached both Sony and Microsoft talking about DLC but sony didn't want any part of it so Microsoft fronted the money and plan to get the money back through DLC. Something like that, but the way GTA4 sold i don't see them "not" making the money back.




you are right about rock star approaching Sony and Microsoft and Sony saying no.

GTA 4 sold over 8.5 million to 9 million copies. At 59.99 resulted to over 540,000,000 million dollars. The developer's said it only took  a little over 150,000 million to make GTA4. It has been said that it's the highest cost of  a game in history.

Now it as been said that over 60% of those GTA 4 owners own 360s.

So if they charge 20 bucks for the content and 4 million people buy it then we have 80,000,000 million revenue. More than enough to pay microsoft back.


IF they sell only 2 million that's roughly 40,000,000 million. I see them selling more than 2 million copies of this content so I think they will be fine.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 17, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> IF they sell only 2 million that's roughly 40,000,000 million. I see them selling more than 2 million copies of this content so I think they will be fine.



Plus, this is only the first of the DLC.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 17, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Fucking pirate...





Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I hope you get banned from Live.


Grow the fuck up?


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 17, 2008)

Masanari said:


> Grow the fuck up?



Said the person who's goal is to steal.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh, he called me gay.

Good job, you've definitely shown how immature *I am*.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 17, 2008)

I did it creatively. Shows that I did get enough art in high school


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 17, 2008)

arguing  in a 360 thread? are you joking? please, save it for those little 11 year olds on Xbox Live.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 17, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> arguing  in a 360 thread? are you joking? please, save it for those little 11 year olds on Xbox Live.



zing! 

seriously though, you can bitch somewhere else. I don't want to have this thread cloged up with hate 


anyone here who has Red alert 3? how is it online? or should I focus my attention at some other rts game, like endwar or that old lotr game`?


----------



## Grandia (Dec 17, 2008)

New Trailer, Battles continue to look awesome, character design a little overblown with the animu style though.

Hey There Delilah - Plain White T's



March 10th

Hope its region free for us Europeans. Still no Tales of Vesperia for us either


----------



## Slips (Dec 17, 2008)

Grandia said:


> New Trailer, Battles continue to look awesome, character design a little overblown with the animu style though.
> 
> Hey There Delilah - Plain White T's
> 
> ...



Excellent

Man this game is a looker

Marks down March


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> zing!
> 
> seriously though, you can bitch somewhere else. I don't want to have this thread cloged up with hate
> 
> ...


Eh Red Alert would be best bought for PC.  If you need a console RTS you may want to hold out for Halol Wars unless you have a thing against Halo.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2008)

Whoa star ocean just moved up on my list from "meh" to "Must check out"


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2008)

Damn yeah.  Looks good for a JRPG.  Although the characters look pretty disgusting, the overall art style is very nice.


----------



## Barry. (Dec 18, 2008)

The battle system looked like a fighting game


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm glad that this Star Ocean is the prequel, that way I don't need to have played the other games to understand the storyline.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2008)

Lol obvious stuff: The 360 is suspected to damage discs, and Microsoft knew it.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 18, 2008)

Lockon Stratos said:


> The battle system looked like a fighting game



The battle system actually looks pretty amazing, so far I like the looks of it over tales of symphonia.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 18, 2008)

Grandia said:


> New Trailer, Battles continue to look awesome, character design a little overblown with the animu style though.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



looks really good. even the cover art (I hope we get the same one in EU). still want ToV to come here though ;___;


----------



## MS81 (Dec 18, 2008)

yuppies I'm getting!!!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2008)

I refuse to pay for any Squeenix title.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 20, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I did that deal, haven't had any problems.



just bought it. How long does it take to arrive


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2008)

About a week or two, max.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 21, 2008)

GoW2 is love. shit's more explosive than new years eve in chernobyl 

me and my friend made it to round 18 in horde mode on River yesterday. best game mode ever


----------



## Akira (Dec 21, 2008)

Grandia said:


> New Trailer, Battles continue to look awesome, character design a little overblown with the animu style though.
> 
> Deathstroke meets "Deadpool"
> 
> ...



Why does almost every girl in that trailer sound 6 years old?

Eh, I'm still getting it.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 22, 2008)

looks like a typical boring rpg to me


----------



## Quagles (Dec 22, 2008)

Reminds me I still need to finish Star Ocean till the end of time on my ps2..:x wonder if ill ever get to it. Last hope looks great too, especially battles.

WTB Tales of Vesperia to Europe, sometimes I wish I lived in Japan or even America so I'd get faster releases. :/


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 23, 2008)

Are the wireless headphones worth $50?


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Dec 24, 2008)

I should be getting an Xbox 360 for Christmas and I was wondering if since I already have Wifi do I have to do something special to connect it to my 360?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 24, 2008)

♠GeAsSsAsUkE99♠ said:


> I should be getting an Xbox 360 for Christmas and I was wondering if since I already have Wifi do I have to do something special to connect it to my 360?



Normally: Wireless adapter which costs quite a bit of money

There are other, possibly cheaper solutions but they're not officially supported and might be hard to set up.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 24, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Are the wireless headphones worth $50?



absolutely not. Just get regular wired headphones. There is no difference, I have heard many people say the sound quality of it sucks ( both talking and listening to other people), and the batteries ( rechargeable or regular) die on it REALLY fast. so no, its not worth it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2008)

Grandia said:


> New Trailer, Battles continue to look awesome, character design a little overblown with the animu style though.
> 
> Hinata dressed up as Jem
> 
> ...


Hmmm, basically my response.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I refuse to pay for any Squeenix title.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Fucking Christmas

Castle Crashers has been patched.


No joke.



			
				The Behemoth said:
			
		

> Some of the issues that we’ve addressed with this update are:
> # Saved data loss issues
> # Quick Match/Custom Match multiplayer games not working/displaying error messages
> # Xbox LIVE games dropping unexpectedly
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 24, 2008)

Ya I got it at 5am EST lol. BUT WHY DID THEY FIX THE BOOMERRANG EXPLOIT!


----------



## MS81 (Dec 24, 2008)

I want Star Ocean Demo.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 24, 2008)

bah! not really interested in any of those ~~

gonna buy Gow2 as soon as I get the chance.
Fallout 3 and Gow2 where the hihglights of games this year (though I want to try mirrors edge and PoP too...)

didn't get Last Remnant for christmas ;___;


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 24, 2008)

Unless you plan to play the crap of speedruns and time trial, best to get Mirror's Edge used or as a rental. Short game but still fun.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 24, 2008)

Which is a better game, DoA 4 or Mortal Kombat vs. DC?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 24, 2008)

VF5?


----------



## mudk1p (Dec 24, 2008)

Why do they call it Xbox 360? Because when you see it you turn 360 degrees and walk away. xDD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 24, 2008)

mudk1p said:


> Why do they call it Xbox 360? Because when you see it you turn 360 degrees and walk away. xDD


----------



## Akira (Dec 24, 2008)

mudk1p said:


> Why do they call it Xbox 360? Because when you see it you turn 360 degrees and walk away. xDD



Why are trolls so unimaginative nowadays?


----------



## mudk1p (Dec 24, 2008)

C'mon guys, it was just a joke.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 24, 2008)

Where's that from (the original gif)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 24, 2008)

I honestly forget Zaru. I got it from neo gaf. I have to look into that because now it interest me.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 24, 2008)

mudk1p said:


> Why do they call it Xbox 360? Because when you see it you turn 360 degrees and walk away. xDD



Correct me if I'm wrong, but 360 degrees is a _circle_...so if you're facing a 360 and turn 360 degrees around, you'd be facing it...so you can't really walk away from it.  You'd be walking _towards _it.


----------



## Barry. (Dec 24, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Which is a better game, DoA 4 or Mortal Kombat vs. DC?



Never Played Mortal Kombat vs. DC but DoA 4 is hella fun.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 24, 2008)

I need to get a decent fighter game for my 360 and I'm torn between DoA4 and SC4. Or should I wait for the next street fighter?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 24, 2008)

Virtua Fighter 5 is the best technical fighter on the console. Plus has the best online (runs really good).


SC4 if you are into that kind of fighting (swords, etc). 


DOA4 is a better technical fighter than SC4.


Street fighter 2 HD or the normal one (I like the normal arcade one better) is also up on XBLA.


SC4 is not that great but like I said if you are in the mood for that type of fighter than get it. But do not get it if you are looking for a technical fighter.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 24, 2008)

Can't go wrong with SC4. Extremely fun but as with all fighters, playing with someone else is much better. Unless they suck. :/


----------



## Akira (Dec 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I need to get a decent fighter game for my 360 and I'm torn between DoA4 and SC4. Or should I wait for the next street fighter?



Wait for SF4.

It's got an early(ish) february release date, and it's pretty much guaranteed to stomp all over SC4 and DOA4.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 24, 2008)

Well playing with friends and such is always more fun, as a general rule 



Fenrir said:


> Wait for SF4.
> 
> It's got an early(ish) february release date, and it's pretty much guaranteed to stomp all over SC4 and DOA4.


Oh how many times I heard such anticipation about games


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 24, 2008)

Why no love for virtual fighter 

also VF 5 you can get for 20 bucks or less!


----------



## Zaru (Dec 24, 2008)

I ruled that one out because I don't like the character designs AT ALL


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 24, 2008)

o, well then get DOA4, I think it's more of a solid figher than SC4.

But I am kinda biased. SC4 did not deliver for me in comparison to SC1 or 2. but both games are different types of fighters.

get the demo for both and try them out. DoA4 I would get (because it's cheaper) then get SC4.


Honestly I want the new King of Fighters game that is coming out. screw Street fighter 4


----------



## Akira (Dec 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well playing with friends and such is always more fun, as a general rule
> 
> 
> Oh how many times I heard such anticipation about games



Perhaps I've bought into the hype somewhat but I've yet to meet a person who has played it (including myself) who thinks it's anything other than awesome.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I need to get a decent fighter game for my 360 and I'm torn between DoA4 and SC4. Or should I wait for the next street fighter?



Get Soul Calibur 4. I just think its a better game overall. DoA series were always boring to me.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 24, 2008)

I loved DoA 4.  Too bad the internet connection in my dorm is so terrible.  When I went online with DoA 4, it looked like it was going on 10 fps.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 24, 2008)

tekken 6


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2008)

Tex said:


> tekken 6



Tekken > All fighting games.

I will always love Tekken.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 24, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Tekken > All fighting games.
> 
> I will always love Tekken.



can you really wait for that autumn 09 release date?


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 24, 2008)

VF is great and all but good luck finding people to play with.

Wait for SF4.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 24, 2008)

HD Remix is by far my favorite fighter on the 360.

I haven't really gotten into any of the others yet...


----------



## Akira (Dec 25, 2008)

*Cry-on cancelled*


> US, December 24, 2008 - AQ Interactive delivered some some sad news just in time for Christmas today with the announcement over in Japan that Cry-On has been cancelled.
> 
> Why should you care about this? Cry-On was the latest Xbox 360 RPG from Blue Dragon and Lost Odyssey developer Mistwalker. The game was to be co-developed between Mistwalker and Cavia and was set to feature character designs by Kimihiko Fujisaka and music by Nobuo Uematsu.
> 
> ...


Link:


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 25, 2008)

Guess all we can look forward to are more fucking Blue Dragon games


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 25, 2008)

Currently playing Gears of War with a friend to get the story, then going to Gears of War 2. It's pretty fun, but WAY overhyped imo.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 25, 2008)

Holy shit that is an awesome sig.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 25, 2008)

It's excellent isn't it?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 25, 2008)

Killua said:


> Currently playing Gears of War with a friend to get the story, then going to Gears of War 2. It's pretty fun, but WAY overhyped imo.



Nahh, I just thought the multiplayer would be better.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 25, 2008)

Killua said:


> Currently playing Gears of War with a friend to get the story, then going to Gears of War 2. It's pretty fun, but WAY overhyped imo.



Personally, I liked playing online much better than the story.


----------



## Fang (Dec 25, 2008)

Got Left 4 Dead and Fallout 3 for Christmas. I fucking love these games.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm thinking about Fallout 3.

Nice TWF.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 25, 2008)

No thinking ............... BUY FALLOUT 3 NOW!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 26, 2008)

I got nothing for Christmas...besides my textbooks for next quarter.  Kinda wished I got a videogame instead.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 26, 2008)

^ O do not remember me of next semester  I do not go back till the 12th.


But then again I am excited for some of my IT classes. 7 more classes to go and I AM DONE! FINALLY!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 26, 2008)

Lucky.  I got...dunno, four or five more years to go.

That means about six years before I can set up my own gaming room...hopefully.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 26, 2008)

I got a 360 for Christmas and Tales of Vesperia. It's sitting on the floor just waiting to go RROD.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 26, 2008)

Have fun.  Tales is a great game.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 26, 2008)

I want Tales, damn Europe.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 26, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I got a 360 for Christmas and Tales of Vesperia. It's sitting on the floor just waiting to go RROD.



The 360 doesn't have a foot fetish so if your feet ever get cold, you can rest them on it and enjoy all of the heat it releases


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 26, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I got a 360 for Christmas and Tales of Vesperia. It's sitting on the floor just waiting to go RROD.



If you have the newest model. The Jasper 360. It should not RROD or I should say be a hell of a-lot better than the others. Now that the GPU is 65nm.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 26, 2008)

I accidentally left my xbox on over night so im expecting RRoD within this week


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2008)

Ballstickz stop abusing your Xbox 360 so. 

God damn though, Call of Duty World at War is addictive as fuck. Also any upcoming titles for the 360 expecting to be hot sellers in the next few weeks? I haven't been paying attention much to game sources like IGN and Gamepro or EGM for awhile now.


----------



## Eki (Dec 26, 2008)

yea i just COD5 and i found it fun at first but then i was just getting tired of it. Basicly Modern warfare with WW2 guns.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 26, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> I accidentally left my xbox on over night so im expecting RRoD within this week



I've done that at least 8 times in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 26, 2008)

I do that everynight when I watch House MD 


house is great and I watch it while I sleep so I can dream about it


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 27, 2008)

EkibyoGami said:


> yea i just COD5 and i found it fun at first but then i was just getting tired of it. Basicly Modern warfare with WW2 guns.



no shit sherlock? 


still a great game though, apart from most of the campaign that felt very 1990's fps


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 27, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I do that everynight when I watch House MD
> 
> 
> house is great and I watch it while I sleep so I can dream about it



Too bad no new episodes until Jan. 19


----------



## Zaru (Dec 27, 2008)

Why would letting the 360 run over night cause hardware failure?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 27, 2008)

The system is poorly put together, so the constant heat from the system wears the lifespan of the device.


----------



## Neji (Dec 27, 2008)

TWF said:


> Ballstickz stop abusing your Xbox 360 so.
> 
> God damn though, Call of Duty World at War is addictive as fuck. Also any upcoming titles for the 360 expecting to be hot sellers in the next few weeks? I haven't been paying attention much to game sources like IGN and Gamepro or EGM for awhile now.


I got too good at CoD WaW for it to be fun for me 

I'm spending my time playing some solo games atm, and LOTR Conquest is coming out mid Jan. It looks interesting. I think it's an LOTR version of TFU

@Zaru - It doesn't lol. It might only if it was left on in extreme heat or a power surge or something happened during that time.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 27, 2008)

I gotta say Prince of Persia is prolly the funnest experience I have had so far on a single player/platformer for the 360.

Super simple, no death penalty and nice to look at. I'm surprised.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 27, 2008)

Neji said:


> I got too good at CoD WaW for it to be fun for me
> 
> I'm spending my time playing some solo games atm, and LOTR Conquest is coming out mid Jan. It looks interesting. I think it's an LOTR version of TFU
> 
> @Zaru - It doesn't lol. It might only if it was left on in extreme heat or a power surge or something happened during that time.



nah it's more a Lotr version of  Star Wars battlefront 
which Imo sounds cool ^^


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 27, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> Da fuck you talkin about?



MvC2 is coming to MarketPlace in the future, though there has been no official release date.




Anyone getting Skate 2 next month?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 27, 2008)

Gears of War 2 multiplayer submission is so fun. But I really don't like Warzone or Execution because of you only have 1 life which doesn't make sense to me. It would be better imo if they had a certain time limit or certain kill score.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 27, 2008)

It's especially annoying when there are only two people left and both are waiting for the other to come to them.  Then you have to wait for them to stalemate it.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 27, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Why would letting the 360 run over night cause hardware failure?


What dosen't cause it to fail. I brought my 360 on a trip with me, and the next time I started the thing up again it failed...

Someone mentioned skate 2 I might pick it up havent played the first one thow.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 27, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Gears of War 2 multiplayer submission is so fun. But I really don't like Warzone or Execution because of you only have 1 life which doesn't make sense to me. It would be better imo if they had a certain time limit or certain kill score.



I think having one life per round is the whole beauty of it. it makes sense, and you gotta make that one life count, instead of just running mindlessly into the combat over and over just trying to get someone down. having just one life per round is just so more exciting and rewarding when you down a few enemies (knowing they won't be back). I love it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 28, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I think having one life per round is the whole beauty of it. it makes sense, and you gotta make that one life count, instead of just running mindlessly into the combat over and over just trying to get someone down. having just one life per round is just so more exciting and rewarding when you down a few enemies (knowing they won't be back). I love it.



Oh yeah i forgot about the chansaw noobs. If everyone had infinite lifes everyone would just try to chainsaw eachother.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 28, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Oh yeah i forgot about the chansaw noobs. If everyone had infinite lifes everyone would just try to chainsaw eachother.



yeah. now you gotta play it safe. which is cool. xD


----------



## Fang (Dec 28, 2008)

If someone in Gears of War 2 or Gears of War tries to chain-saw bayonte you, just blast them in the face with a shotgun.

Teaches those chain-sawing whores a good lesson, I always say.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2008)

Got two new games yesterday. Bought civilization revolution *Loved the demo* and my boss was nice enough to buy me a gift, got me ninja gaiden 2


----------



## Neji (Dec 28, 2008)

TWF said:


> If someone in Gears of War 2 or Gears of War tries to chain-saw bayonte you, just blast them in the face with a shotgun.
> 
> Teaches those chain-sawing whores a good lesson, I always say.


Shotgun doesn't work if someone is running at you with a chainsaw in Gears 2. That's what's so fucking annoying about it.

You gotta 2 piece for a successful shotgun kill, but you can't melee someone who is running at you with a rev'd shotgun


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Got two new games yesterday. Bought civilization revolution *Loved the demo* and my boss was nice enough to buy me a gift, got me ninja gaiden 2



Damn ur JUST gettin Civ Rev? That shit is fun as hell.

 And i rented NG2. It was cool but it just seemed like they halfassed the game. I heard they tried to rob people by making mission mode a dlc u had to pay for and it ended up crashing systems.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 28, 2008)

^Ninja Blade will be better.


----------



## Slips (Dec 28, 2008)

Reading a preview in a 360mag for ghostbusters 

Its looks fucking great 

/adds to buy list


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Got two new games yesterday. Bought civilization revolution *Loved the demo* and my boss was nice enough to buy me a gift, got me ninja gaiden 2



I wanna work for your boss...


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 28, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> Damn ur JUST gettin Civ Rev? That shit is fun as hell.
> 
> And i rented NG2. It was cool but it just seemed like they halfassed the game. I heard they tried to rob people by making mission mode a dlc u had to pay for and it ended up crashing systems.



It was cool and the fighting was alot of fun I like more than even devil may cry and god of war, but everything else sucked especially the bosses.


----------



## Fang (Dec 28, 2008)

Neji said:


> Shotgun doesn't work if someone is running at you with a chainsaw in Gears 2. That's what's so fucking annoying about it.
> 
> You gotta 2 piece for a successful shotgun kill, but you can't melee someone who is running at you with a rev'd shotgun



I've never had a problem with it.

*shrugs*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 28, 2008)

Neji said:


> Shotgun doesn't work if someone is running at you with a chainsaw in Gears 2. That's what's so fucking annoying about it.
> 
> You gotta 2 piece for a successful shotgun kill, but you can't melee someone who is running at you with a rev'd shotgun



Well I always aim @ the waste so I can at least execute them for good measure :


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 29, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Got two new games yesterday. Bought civilization revolution *Loved the demo* and my boss was nice enough to buy me a gift, got me ninja gaiden 2



random question, but you said you work at a gamestop now right? if so, is it near a pizzahut ( wondering because I also live in brooklyn and have a gamestop near me) and petland?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 29, 2008)

getting Gow2 and maybe another game today. far cry 2 perhaps?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 29, 2008)

Neji said:


> Shotgun doesn't work if someone is running at you with a chainsaw in Gears 2. That's what's so fucking annoying about it.
> 
> You gotta 2 piece for a successful shotgun kill, but you can't melee someone who is running at you with a rev'd shotgun



Oh and another thing. You have to fucking time it right or if you shoot too early they'll survive  and chainsaw lol. Yes, I just experienced this 



Centuryslayer said:


> getting Gow2 and maybe another game today. far cry 2 perhaps?



What about Dead Space or L4D.


----------



## Slips (Dec 29, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> getting Gow2 and maybe another game today. far cry 2 perhaps?



Depends on what your into in the last 2 days I've picked up 

L4D plus

Tomb raider underground and PoP as both were half price. Out of the three I'm loving tomb raider being honest


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah I want dead space, but I think I'm gonna wait with that. horror games get to me, in a bad way xD

L4d, I would get it if I knew more people who played it because it's simply not fun alone.

PoP I want to get too, but it's still full price despite the holiday sale >___<

and so was far cry 2 apperantly, so f*ck that


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2008)

I HAVE LEFT 4 DEAD! THAT'S ALL YOU NEED CENTURY!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 29, 2008)

WOOO MANG! LET'S KILL ZOMBEES 2geterr!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2008)

WOOT! On expert! I need those two achievements!


----------



## Insomnia5623 (Dec 29, 2008)

Insomnia5623 is my gamertag for anyone interested


----------



## MS81 (Dec 29, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^Ninja Blade will be better.



while I do think Ninja Blade will be epic, just not better than Ninja Gaiden series.


----------



## Captain Snow (Dec 29, 2008)

MS81 said:


> while I do think Ninja Blade will be epic, just not better than Ninja Gaiden series.



Ninja Gaiden 2 is indeed awesome. I haven't finished it though...I got so close too.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 29, 2008)

I loved Ninja Gaiden II.  Only problem were the few frame rate issues that I ran into.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 29, 2008)

demo!? sweet- I bet it's not out here though ~~
I liek button sequences. most of the time. like, shenmue at least >__>



Ssj3_Goku said:


> WOOT! On expert! I need those two achievements!



gonna look around and see if I can get it while every store has a sale


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 29, 2008)

Just saw the Halo 3: Legendary Edition for fifty bucks.  Too bad I already have the game...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2008)

My store been selling em for 60 for about 3 months. Going to pick one up on Saturday, we only got one left


----------



## Captain Snow (Dec 29, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I loved Ninja Gaiden II.  Only problem were the few frame rate issues that I ran into.



Yea, I came across some of those as well.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 29, 2008)

Strange thing is, I didn't run across them at the same points during the second time through.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2008)

I just realized my mom got me halo 3 pajama pants 0_0 I do not even play halo 3 0_0


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden II honestly was kinda of a big let down to me. The combat system could've been more polished and hinged less on performing overtly difficult and cubersome combos with each of the weapons and the cameras kept fucking things up in certain areas of the game.

That said, any new big releases for the 360 this coming quarter?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 29, 2008)

^no, not really (I think) the only one I can recall is that lotr:conquest game in january.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> I just realized my mom got me halo 3 pajama pants 0_0 I do not even play halo 3 0_0



wow. awkward.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I just realized my mom got me halo 3 pajama pants 0_0 I do not even play halo 3 0_0



Information NOT needed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2008)

hey they are quite comfy to. Gaming pajama pants are made well. I have a Kirby pair around here somewhere.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 29, 2008)

I used to laugh when people got clothes as presents...then I had to start buying my own clothes with my own money.

And who cares what your clothes look like as long as they're comfortable.  What's on the pants?  Master Chief?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I used to laugh when people got clothes as presents...then I had to start buying my own clothes with my own money.
> 
> And who cares what your clothes look like as long as they're comfortable.  What's on the pants?  Master Chief?



They have the halo guns on there and the halo 3 symbol 0_0 I just just in case someone sneaks into my bed 0_0


----------



## Captain Snow (Dec 29, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I just realized my mom got me halo 3 pajama pants 0_0 I do not even play halo 3 0_0



I got a few shirts for Christmas and one has the words "Master Chef" with Master Chief in a chef's outfit.


----------



## Jackal (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone know the exact date for when prototype is coming out? lots of sites say different dates.


----------



## PradaBrada (Dec 29, 2008)

TWF said:


> Ninja Gaiden II honestly was kinda of a big let down to me. The combat system could've been more polished and hinged less on performing overtly difficult and cubersome combos with each of the weapons and the cameras kept fucking things up in certain areas of the game.
> 
> That said, any new big releases for the 360 this coming quarter?



The camera thing is resolved by pressing LT, isn't it?
Anyway I loved Ninja Gaiden II, I'm at the end now and seriously enjoyed every moment of it: the weapons, the combos, the difficulty, the hordes of enemies and the slaughtering.
I wasn't bored for a second, too focused on staying alive 

Seriously the game is just fucking awesome and alongside (above) Prince Of Persia definitely the best games I've played this year.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 30, 2008)

Jackal said:


> Anyone know the exact date for when prototype is coming out? lots of sites say different dates.



What prototype?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2008)

The game, which looks kickass.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 30, 2008)

You know when you overloaded yourself with classes and work when you don't even know the name of new games...damn college.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 30, 2008)

legendary edition of halo 3??


----------



## Zaru (Dec 30, 2008)

The UK is so tempting right now.

I just ordered Mirror's edge, GTA IV, The Darkness, Soul Calibur IV and Assassin's Creed for a measly 100 euro.
Two of those games would cost that much already if I bought them here.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 30, 2008)

It also depends on _where_ you buy them, Andreas. Department stores, toy-stores, etc. will always charge retail and do not stay in touch with the gaming world. Specialized gaming stores do, and will often charge less than retail from the get-go, albeit with only slightly lower prices. If a place buys and sells second-hand games, it might be a good place to check out.

Plus when ordering abroad there's always the matter of shipping.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 30, 2008)

Zaru said:


> The UK is so tempting right now.
> 
> I just ordered Mirror's edge, GTA IV, The Darkness, Soul Calibur IV and *Assassin's Creed* for a measly 100 euro.
> Two of those games would cost that much already if I bought them here.





Wow Assassins Creed is a horrible game. All the rest is okay.


----------



## Neji (Dec 30, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Wow Assassins Creed is a horrible game. All the rest is okay.


I got it, for free though 

Haven't played it yet though. Zaru you got your xbox and live yet?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 30, 2008)

formed a family is the way forward i'll be getting halo 3 some time soon for 13euros it seems 

I have Assassins creed i've played about 2 hours of it but im well bored of it and haven't played it in over a month.


----------



## Slips (Dec 30, 2008)

I hated Assassins creed I played the first mission and then for the next 3 it basically just repeated the first one over and over and over


----------



## Zaru (Dec 30, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> It also depends on _where_ you buy them, Andreas. Department stores, toy-stores, etc. will always charge retail and do not stay in touch with the gaming world. Specialized gaming stores do, and will often charge less than retail from the get-go, albeit with only slightly lower prices. If a place buys and sells second-hand games, it might be a good place to check out.
> 
> Plus when ordering abroad there's always the matter of shipping.


Well, amazon charges neglectable shipping costs. I save over 50%.


Niko Bellic said:


> Wow Assassins Creed is a horrible game. All the rest is okay.


It's not "horrible", and I don't mind repetitive gameplay as long as it looks good. Just like I don't mind bad graphics if the game is fun.


Neji said:


> I got it, for free though
> 
> Haven't played it yet though. Zaru you got your xbox and live yet?


No live yet, due to lack of wireless adapter which doesn't matter since I'm playing singleplayer games first. We'll see afterwards.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 30, 2008)

Nazi Zombies on World at War is surprisingly fun.


----------



## Slips (Dec 30, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well, amazon charges neglectable shipping costs. I save over 50%.



I have Amazon prime 

I get next day shipping for fuck all hur hur hur



cept for the yearly charge anyway

Xbox beeps Neji is online


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 30, 2008)

I probably belong with the minority of people who loved assassins creed.  It got repetitive, but I haven't heard, seen, or played a game that is like assassins creed, so it was a breath of fresh air.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2008)

^We are, i also enjoyed it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 30, 2008)

I liked everything but it was easy in a bad way. Their  could be 30 guards attacking me all @ once and I could kill them all with counters.


----------



## Outlandish (Dec 30, 2008)

all about prince of Persia =D


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 31, 2008)

Is it better than the other three that were on original Xbox?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay what the fucking shit

My recently arrived halo 3 isn't able to start a solo campaign, I get a "game failed to start" error (and then "player failed to load content" in the retries)


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 31, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Okay what the fucking shit
> 
> My recently arrived halo 3 isn't able to start a solo campaign, I get a "game failed to start" error (and then "player failed to load content" in the retries)




well i wouldnt know the exact technical reason for your halo 3 problem. But from my experience the level wont be playable. if it is the whole campaign mode i suggest calling customer service or something.


----------



## Crayons (Dec 31, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Okay what the fucking shit
> 
> My recently arrived halo 3 isn't able to start a solo campaign, I get a "game failed to start" error (and then "player failed to load content" in the retries)



It's either this:



Tex said:


> But from my experience the level wont be playable.



Or try clearing the cache:
Systems -> Memory -> Device Options (Y button) -> Press Clear Cache sequence: X X Left Bumper Right Bumper X X

Also, if anybody happens to have xbox live and you experience this just delete and recover your gamer profile, just make sure you know the windows live id and the password.

If it doesn't work, call customer support or wait until I get home lol


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 31, 2008)

Crayons said:


> It's either this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought that was for profile data that was corrupted not data for a single game


----------



## Crayons (Dec 31, 2008)

Tex said:


> i thought that was for profile data that was corrupted not data for a single game



Well, yeah, it's for profile data, but sometimes it works.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 31, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Okay what the fucking shit
> 
> My recently arrived halo 3 isn't able to start a solo campaign, I get a "game failed to start" error (and then "player failed to load content" in the retries)



If all else fails, Zaru,  return it to Wal-Mart and say it was a gift.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 31, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Okay what the fucking shit
> 
> My recently arrived halo 3 isn't able to start a solo campaign, I get a "game failed to start" error (and then "player failed to load content" in the retries)



Mine does that too. Luckily I already beat the game but never had chance to beat it on Legendary


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 1, 2009)

For those that have played Castle Crashers.... Can you change the control settings in the game? I was thinking about getting CC but I'll probably be playing with an arcade stick for that old school feel to it. But I might want to change controls on it, just not sure yet.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 1, 2009)

Lol, so I bought WaW because all of my mates bought it and I want to play with them. Shit's rather easy. I'm already on a 2.21 K: D ratio.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jan 1, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Okay what the fucking shit
> 
> My recently arrived halo 3 isn't able to start a solo campaign, I get a "game failed to start" error (and then "player failed to load content" in the retries)



Had that on my second xbox, I couldn't either start custom games. Sadly, I have no idea what's wrong since while changing from disk one to two in Lost Odyssey the whole disk-player broke down (horrible, horrible noices)...


----------



## Zaru (Jan 1, 2009)

How do I install games rofl

Do I need the november update for that


----------



## Fang (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes you do. The only difference is the games are going to run and load faster when they're installed to your hard-drive, although its not really worth it if you just have the older Pro 360 (20 GB) because most of those installions to the HD take up waaaaaay too much space.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 1, 2009)

One game installed on a 20gigger is perfectly fine.  If you delete basically everything on your HDD you can manage to fit 2 fully installed games, but with one installed you have enough room for demos and extra content.


----------



## Slips (Jan 1, 2009)

You can manage with a 20gig HD if you delete the game when you are finished with it. Dosnt take long to install games anyway 10 mins tops 

Installing is a god send imo as 90% of problems with 360's are always DRE related so it eliminates that , plus I can play The last Remnant without the lag


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 1, 2009)

If your Gold acct expires, do you revert back to the original Xbox interface or do you keep the NXE?


----------



## Slips (Jan 1, 2009)

NXE has nothing to do with what account you are its was a firmware upgrade


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 1, 2009)

I love installing games to the harddrive.  Makes games run so much smoother.  I just installed Mass Effect, and the load times are so much faster.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 1, 2009)

Is Lost Oddessy any good?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 1, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Only, we don't have "wal-mart" in austria, plus it's an imported UK version



You will one day. It is only a matter of time before Wal Mart decides to conquer Prussia.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 2, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Is Lost Oddessy any good?



Raiden


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 2, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Is Lost Oddessy any good?



I liked it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 2, 2009)

LO is so far the best JRPG experience on current generation hard-ware. Deep characters, amazing graphics, great story. I think you will not find something of this caliber till FF 13.


----------



## Slips (Jan 2, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Is Lost Oddessy any good?



short answer yes
long answer fuck yes

My only advice if you get it is don't give up when the first 2 bosses rape you several times in true Jrpg terms it gets easier the further you go but is a bitch at the beginning


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 2, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Is Lost Oddessy any good?



it's only one of the best 360 games ever.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 2, 2009)

TWF said:


> Yes you do. The only difference is the games are going to run and load faster when they're installed to your hard-drive, although its not really worth it if you just have the older Pro 360 (20 GB) because most of those installions to the HD take up waaaaaay too much space.



Eh, I have a 60GB one 

Not really bothered by load times/performance

If only those games had some decent antialiasing

I play halo 3 on 1080p and it looks like a 800x600 shooter from 2002 that had some bloom and reflections shat on it

It's not as bad on newer games but in general I'm kinda disappointed at that


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 3, 2009)

My XBox gaming these days consists of playing through Mirrors Edge and Sonic Unleashed, as well as hitting up Halo 3 online from time to time.


----------



## Yacoob (Jan 4, 2009)

Get a PS3, Xbox is too noisy.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 4, 2009)

Yacoob said:


> Get a PS3, Xbox is too noisy.



???

You really can't even hear it if the game is on


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

so, the lotr: conquest demo was quite dissapointing. I had expected it to be but I still hoped it would be fun. I'll probably get it when it's real cheap or something ~~


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 4, 2009)

Skate 2 demo on the 8th, people!


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 4, 2009)

Yacoob said:


> Get a PS3, Xbox is too noisy.


Lol, who cares? Buy some surround sound speakers and bump the noise.

Anyway, I have had my 360 for over a year now and I love it. Games I have:

Halo 3
Gears of War 2
Elder Scrolls: Oblivion
Fallout 3
NCAA Football/Basketball 09
GTA 4


----------



## Slips (Jan 4, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> ???
> 
> You really can't even hear it if the game is on



It doesnt make a sound when you install games too

If noise was an issure I would throw my PC in the bin right now the fan on my GPU card is the size of a windmill


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> so, the lotr: conquest demo was quite dissapointing. I had expected it to be but I still hoped it would be fun. I'll probably get it when it's real cheap or something ~~



Gotta agree. Probably still buying it  But wasn't as good as i hoped.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

^yeah a bit of a let down. still okay. btw, I never see you on Live anymore. busy with Life?
then again, I don't think I see you that often anyway (timezone difference I presume)


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, school/work, plus when i do get game time now days it's persona 4 *PS2* so not on live much. You'll probably see me on GTA4 for pc a bit though.


----------



## Anavrin224 (Jan 5, 2009)

Today I noticed a USB port on my Xbox 360.  My MP3 player fits the other end and I tried to use my mp3 player to listen to music as I played Grand Theft Auto 4, but nothing happened.  Is there anything I can do or is it impossible?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2009)

Don't know if it's possible, but you'd have to first transfer the music onto the Xbox HDD.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2009)

For ipod you just plug it in and it plays. Pretty cool feature.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 5, 2009)

I think it does that with the Zune as well though not sure. I just stream stuff with Zune player.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2009)

Yay, sales! Now we can flop our big e-dicks against fanboys fa sho!


----------



## Zaru (Jan 6, 2009)

If I went by sales I'd buy a Wii but the games there mostly don't interest me at all so I'm happy with my 360


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2009)

The sales typically are were the games are at. Software sales / and hard-ware. So yes gamer's should care.


But I like to talk about business because well, I am going to be into the gaming business soon enough ;0


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2009)

What are you going into anyway SS3?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2009)

-dickslaps crazy-


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2009)

What? I mean what he's he gonna do in the gaming field exactly?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2009)

I plan being on a Networking team. My goal is to become a Network administrator or Engineer. I also do not mind designing networks, implementing them, selling networks (Project management), etc.

I been eying out jobs on the Xbox live team (they have a few positions open). Also I would not mind joining up with SOE (Sony online entertainment) who deals with MMORPGs and what not. 

I been keeping my options open and varied. The gaming arena is one choice that I want to work at.


So I like to keep up to date in terms of how the company is doing overall. It look's good to know this kind of stuff during interviews and what not. That and it benefits me in terms of "do I really want to work with these people?" their are other reasons as well.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> What? I mean what he's he gonna do in the gaming field exactly?



I dickslap because I can! The sales fortify my wang to massive height!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2009)

More Xbox 360 JRPG love: Magna Carta sequel inbound


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 6, 2009)

Tight...never knew they were doing so well.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I plan being on a Networking team. My goal is to become a Network administrator or Engineer. I also do not mind designing networks, implementing them, selling networks (Project management), etc.
> 
> I been eying out jobs on the Xbox live team (they have a few positions open). Also I would not mind joining up with SOE (Sony online entertainment) who deals with MMORPGs and what not.
> 
> ...



Oh ok, goodluck with that then 



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I dickslap because I can! The sales fortify my wang to massive height!


Lolol 



Ssj3_Goku said:


> More Xbox 360 JRPG love: Magna Carta sequel inbound



Nice, i always welcome more JRPG.


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 6, 2009)

Zaru said:


> If I went by sales I'd buy a Wii but the games there mostly don't interest me at all so I'm happy with my 360


 I have to agree. I have had a wii for over a year now, and I must say that I'm not impressed at all. Not only have I not touched it in a few months, the games just plain suck imo.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jan 7, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> I have to agree. I have had a wii for over a year now, and I must say that I'm not impressed at all. Not only have I not touched it in a few months, the games just plain suck imo.



I liked twilight princess and some of the light hearted games it has.  But for me, if one of your friends have one you don't need to get one.  That would be impractical.



LOTR:conquest multiplayer actually looks pretty fun.  Finally a break from online FPS and Racing.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2009)

Skate 2 demo tomorrow!


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Jan 7, 2009)

its still wierd how that console still outsells the others with a scanty library of games


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2009)

Nintendo capitalized on the ignorance of it's target audience.


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Jan 7, 2009)

it doesn't quite cut it.  the 360 is the way 4ward 4 me 4 now. btw anyone hear bout the collab between Suda 51(nomore heroes) and Shinji mikami(resident evil 4).


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 7, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> LOTR:conquest multiplayer actually looks pretty fun.  Finally a break from online FPS and Racing.



it isn't. the mages seem totally overpowered, and then the archers. swordsmen is almost impossible to play as, if it wheren't for the flame attacks and the ability to throw axes they wouldn't stand a chance. they might have if they had shields to block arrows/magic with. but they don't. the sp is much more fun tbh. hopefully they'll fix it because right now it's laughable.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 7, 2009)

Everyone wants to play as the scout


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 7, 2009)

xDD
I want ot be the warrior.
It seem that most peole have realized the superiority of the mage. so there's mostly mages, archers and a few scouts >__<


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2009)

Still no fucking Skate 2 demo on EU.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 8, 2009)

my xbl gold membership ends today .__.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 8, 2009)

You should renew it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't have the money tbh ;__;


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 8, 2009)

I couldn't complete the LotR demo. The voice acting in the training level was all kinds of nervous lulz to me that I had to stop the game. Didn't seem all the fun to me so I guess I didn't miss much else.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 8, 2009)

The LOTR demo was pretty good imo but they should let you try out all the classes not just the Warrior.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 9, 2009)

^how far did you play anyway xD
they let you play all the classes, both online and in the tutorial. they even let you play as a hero too


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 9, 2009)

I finally got my hands on KOTOR


----------



## Quagles (Jan 9, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> my xbl gold membership ends today .__.



Hehe I stil have the card that I haven't even activated, unsure what games I'm even gonna play online.

Games I can play would be Fifa, Gears of War II, Fable II and none of those tempt that much.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 9, 2009)

I finally got my hands on a wireless adapter
AND IT WORKS


----------



## Neji (Jan 9, 2009)

Xbox Live getting you?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 9, 2009)

Nah I'd automatically get my free month of gold as soon as I do that.

Which would be pointless considering I'd be away for most of that. Maybe in february or march.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 9, 2009)

Why wireless? Lagfest


----------



## Zaru (Jan 9, 2009)

Because I can't exactly put cables to where my 360 is without drilling holes through several walls and buying expensive, long cables

And heck, if I can own shit on wireless in a pc game, then the same should be possible on the 360 unless the game is poorly programmed.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 9, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I finally got my hands on KOTOR



wow, that was late 



Quagles said:


> Hehe I stil have the card that I haven't even activated, unsure what games I'm even gonna play online.
> 
> Games I can play would be Fifa, Gears of War II, Fable II and none of those tempt that much.



I think I have two of those, thanks for reminding me 



Niko Bellic said:


> Why wireless? Lagfest



not necessarily. maybe if you have a shitty wireless router or thick walls between it and the computer / console. or if you got a slow connection. I used to have a measly 10 mb/s and that worked fine ^^


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like Star Ocean 4 is coming earlier than initially announced!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2009)

When you have verizon fios you do not want to go to anything else! I LOVE MY FIBER!




good news on SO4.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 9, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Because I can't exactly put cables to where my 360 is without drilling holes through several walls and buying expensive, long cables



I didn't want to buy long cables either, so I just bought connectors and connected three ethernet cables together.


----------



## Quagles (Jan 9, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Looks like Star Ocean 4 is coming earlier than initially announced!



Wild guess it doesn't count for Europe. Is there even set up a date for its release here? Still waiting for my Tales of Vesperia coming this spring, can't wait


----------



## qks (Jan 9, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> The LOTR demo was pretty good imo but they should let you try out all the classes not just the Warrior.



they do

and onlnie u get your pick anyways

i chose archer cos its cheep and scout cos its also cheep


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 9, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Why wireless? Lagfest


The Microsoft Wireless Adapter is pro.  Any lag would be the fault of the player or the player's equipment.


Ssj3_Goku said:


> When you have verizon fios you do not want to go to anything else! I LOVE MY FIBER!


You just couldn't resist the opportunity to plug your unnecessarily large bandwidth.

A stupid large bandwidth like that does absolutely nothing to improve your connection for gaming.

Oh and Too Human is a perfectly decent game (to answer your question you asked over XBL a while ago).  I'm playing it solo and I don't hate it yet, but it's probably pretty fun in co-op.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 9, 2009)

anyone tried the warhammer Battle march game? I'm a big warhammer (and total war) fan, though I've read that the controls are bad and that there's no-one playing online ;___;


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2009)

^I got it, well ordered it. Get it I'll play you online


----------



## Grandia (Jan 9, 2009)

Looking at some Eu retailer listing dates:

Star Ocean 4 supposedly April 24th for EU

Tales of Vesperia sometime in June


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 9, 2009)

@crazy: cool, tell me how the controls are. I might get that, Last remnant, lotr:conquest & L4D in by the end of the month/next month 


@grandia: there's a date for Tales in EU? 
there still doesn't seem to be one for the wii Tales of Symphonia. pretty much the only wii game out that I want xD


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2009)

Will do, i loved LOTR and C&C on 360 so expecting good things.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah, it looks pretty similiar to the warhammer 40k game and total war so I think it's a blast. especially with the customizable armies for online and skirmish. so, what faction do you fancy the most? I might go Orcs & Goblins or Empire ^^ 

one very melee based faction plus one with lots of ranged. too bad they don't have more factions. warhammer has lots of cool races etc ~~


----------



## Ziko (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting Braid, is it really as awesome as all the reviewers say? :S


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

The game is very good. But the replay value is just not their. You will have a great experience but I doubt you will want to re play the game again.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 10, 2009)

Ziko said:


> I'm thinking about getting Braid, is it really as awesome as all the reviewers say? :S


Soulja Boy enjoys the fuck out of it and you should too.  TIME JUICE!!!

But it's a good game just for the experience.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 10, 2009)

Is there any add on for the 360 which allows you to browse the net?


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 10, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Is there any add on for the 360 which allows you to browse the net?


I don't think so


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 10, 2009)

nope. 
why anyone would want to surf da internets on a console is beyond me. and I have that keyboard attachment on my controller


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2009)

Why? In my case, barring photoshop maybe, it'd make my PC obsolete


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 10, 2009)

well, most people (people who have consoles at least) have a computer, and a computer is so much smoother and easier to navigate the internets with than a console.

barring photoshop and the occasional game, my pc would also be obsolete. if it wasn't for the fact that I browse teh www with it xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2009)

I doubt that , all your anime needs will not be fullfilled on consoles


----------



## MS81 (Jan 10, 2009)

I wantz a new DOA game. Itagaki please make another DOA.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 10, 2009)

Itagaki's not working with Tecmo anymore.

I think that Tecmo is still planning on continuing the series along with Ninja Gaiden though.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 10, 2009)

Meh. DoA will never be in same level as Soul Calibur...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 10, 2009)

I actually enjoyed DoA 4 a lot more than Soul Calibur 4.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 10, 2009)

Forget DoA4 and SC4. The only 3D Fighter you need is VF5 or *epic*Tekken 6*epic*.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 10, 2009)

My xbox 360 keeps turning off due to overheating. The two red rings on the left side keep popping up. This has been happening for several days and several times alone today. Anybody know if my 360 is doomed to die or that possibly an intercooler will help?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 11, 2009)

The intercooler is not going to help.  You can either fix it yourself or just turn it in to MS, which sounds like what you'd have to do.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 11, 2009)

Caedus said:


> My xbox 360 keeps turning off due to overheating. The two red rings on the left side keep popping up. This has been happening for several days and several times alone today. Anybody know if my 360 is doomed to die or that possibly an intercooler will help?



If it dies, then Microsoft will probably repair it for free.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2009)

Been awhile 

*Gears of war 2 Video Review - *

Gymnopedie


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 11, 2009)

castle crashers is one of the few arcade games I've bought. that and Puzzle quest are the only ones that piqued my interest 

@Crazy, nice. gonna review warhammer battle march when you get it?


----------



## little nin (Jan 11, 2009)

hey, i haven't bought a game in a while >_>

anyway, i was thinking about getting a HD Monitor and hooking up my xbox to it, does anyone else do the same thing? just want to know if i was to get a cheap HD monitor and hook it up that it wouldn't look terrible really lol


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Been awhile
> 
> *Gears of war 2 Video Review - *
> 
> Link removed



So I guess your not getting your old account back on YT?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> castle crashers is one of the few arcade games I've bought. that and Puzzle quest are the only ones that piqued my interest
> 
> @Crazy, nice. gonna review warhammer battle march when you get it?


Most likely, and thanks  



Niko Bellic said:


> So I guess your not getting your old account back on YT?



Nope, tried


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2009)

Is having a 360 stand around without any electricity for over a week a risk?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2009)

no it's not zaru.


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 11, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Is having a 360 stand around without any electricity for over a week a risk?


I don't know, but I seem to have reached that point today......


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2009)

WHy would it be a risk? you have no electric power going to it. Even if you did the system in standby really does not suck up a-lot. I left my system on for days at a time.


Leaving it unplugged whatever will on do anything to it.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2009)

Well I'm less worrying about system failure but settings stuff... 

Okay, I doubt the internal batteries will run dry after a week. There should be a realistic limit though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2009)

The clock is internet based to my knowledge. My system is never updated with the clock unless I connect online. 

Then again I really never checked often.


----------



## little nin (Jan 11, 2009)

^ yeah the clock is online, i remember taking my 360 away to my mums place without it connected to the net and save files were saying they were from 05 XD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 11, 2009)

Is there an internal clock?  Whenever I take my 360 out of storage and plug it back in, I always have to reset the clock.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 11, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Is there an internal clock?  Whenever I take my 360 out of storage and plug it back in, I always have to reset the clock.



^ It did that with the original XBox.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2009)

Missed doing this one awhile back  

*Bladestorm Review - *
Prince's apology for racist term


----------



## Slacker (Jan 12, 2009)

Does anyone knows what the Resident Evil 5 special edition is going to have? Because I heard it would cost like 90 dollars.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 12, 2009)

I just know that it's gonna cost $90.  I haven't heard what they're gonna put in it.  A dvd that showed how they made the game would be a good bet.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 12, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I just know that it's gonna cost $90.  I haven't heard what they're gonna put in it.  A dvd that showed how they made the game would be a good bet.



is it 90 bucks for limited?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 12, 2009)

About the thingy I posted like a couple days ago about xbox being able to browse the net, I was wondering cos on the PS3 you can


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2009)

No you can't on 360, cause it's a useless function. I never use it on consoles.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 12, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Missed doing this one awhile back
> 
> *Bladestorm Review - *
> justno



Bladestorm is awesome 
I put +70 hours into that game, with *one* character.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2009)

^Goddamn  I only got bout 19-20 hours.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 12, 2009)

well, I'm huge koei games fan AND I like medieval warfare and tactics so it was huge plus for me xD
and I did every damn quest imaginable, I think >__>
there's still story parts from the characters left. even after completing the main story xD


----------



## MS81 (Jan 12, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> well, I'm huge koei games fan AND I like medieval warfare and tactics so it was huge plus for me xD
> and I did every damn quest imaginable, I think >__>
> there's still story parts from the characters left. even after completing the main story xD



I'm sorry Devil Kings was the best out all those games, then N3.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 13, 2009)

N3? that game was crap compared to Bladestorm Imo. but to each their own I guess ~~


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2009)

Ninety Nine Nights? Now that was a fucking borefest. 

One more week till Skate 2. D:


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 13, 2009)

Aren't they making a sequel to Ninety-Nine Nights?


----------



## Barry. (Jan 13, 2009)

^Yeah. It comes out in Feb in Japan. No word on the States yet I think.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Aren't they making a sequel to Ninety-Nine Nights?



Different developers though. Let's hope they fix the mass problems 1 had.


----------



## Slips (Jan 13, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Different developers though. Let's hope they fix the mass problems 1 had.



Was it the same problem I had

1 health potion in a level several million people all attacking you and no fucking save system oh and half the time a pissing boss with the same a mount of health that FF end bosses have


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2009)

^Just add in some of the worst voice acting ever. And yes


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 13, 2009)

oh. new developers adds some hope for the sequel 

I'm on the fence on what game to buy next.

_Warhammer Battle march (waiting for crazymtf's review  )
Last Remnant
Left 4 Dead
Lotr: conquest_


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2009)

EA Skate 2.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 13, 2009)

I is massive Koei fan 

I've got Dynasty Warriors 6 coming to my house in the next 2 days (ordered it for £13.58!!!). I originally didn't want it because of the cloned characters/lack of story mode, but I can't turn it down at that price. I'm even playing Gundam Musou at the moment now, and I've got Gundam Musou 2 preordered (I absolutely cannot wait for this game).

I also ordered Dark Sector, as that was £4. I can't turn down these prices, anyone play that and want to tell me some stuff about it?


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 13, 2009)

Osiris said:


> I is massive Koei fan
> 
> I've got Dynasty Warriors 6 coming to my house in the next 2 days (ordered it for ?13.58!!!). I originally didn't want it because of the cloned characters/lack of story mode, but I can't turn it down at that price. I'm even playing Gundam Musou at the moment now, and I've got Gundam Musou 2 preordered (I absolutely cannot wait for this game).
> 
> I also ordered Dark Sector, as that was ?4. I can't turn down these prices, anyone play that and want to tell me some stuff about it?



I got DW6 because I liked the older games back on the PS2, I really thought 6 was terrible..I just can't get into it.

Dark Sector...hm, I bought that game months ago...it seemed kewl, didn't put much time into it though. I'll play it through properly someday.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 13, 2009)

Dark Sector any good? 

I'm thinking about getting it from Play.com and it's only £10 but is it still worth my cash?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 13, 2009)

Save yourself a fiver, friend


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 13, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Save yourself a fiver, friend



Cheers! Might do it tomorrow


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 13, 2009)

I ordered that myself on monday morning (see my posts at the bottom of the last page), so if I get it like on wednesday then I can tell you what it's like and if it's worth £4 or more. If it's not worth £4, then it's clearly a fucking shit game :ho


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jan 13, 2009)

^I personally liked Dark Sector.  It's a failure as a FPS, but the glaive totally makes up for it.  You do pretty cool puzzles with the glaive, you can cut people's limbs off, and there are a few cool features too I don't want to spoil for you.

It's unique to me, maybe there is a game like this out there that I don't know about, but for now it's glaive system was awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2009)

Dark sector was a decent game. i had fun with it but what a terrible ending


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 14, 2009)

I tried the demo and didn't like it one bit :<

still haven't picked out what game to get next either


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 14, 2009)

My 360 will not power up  The Power supply is on a "orange light" meaning it cannot power the system. I need a new power supply now .sheesh.


Dark sector is not bad but the game is pretty glitchy and those glitches really ruin some of the game play. I remember my bullet's were lagging after shooting the enemy among other things.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2009)

^Never got a glitch in the game. 

Man I'm lucky. I didn't get glitches in fallout 3, fable 2, alone in the dark, army of two, saints row 2, and now dark sector. my 360 must be a pimp


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 14, 2009)

When did you buy the 360?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^Never got a glitch in the game.
> 
> Man I'm lucky. I didn't get glitches in fallout 3, fable 2, alone in the dark, army of two, saints row 2, and now dark sector. my 360 must be a pimp



It is a well known fact the game has glitches. It's even in every review you read 



forgotten_hero said:


> When did you buy the 360?



I got mine in 2006 the same day Dead rising came out =0


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 14, 2009)

fallout 3 never glitched for me either. it froze once when I tried to load a game and that's it ^^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 14, 2009)

glitches do not always mean "game breaking bugs" 

their is a glitch in fall out 3 to kill this one kid (with the mister sand man perk ) over and over again and gain infinite exp


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 14, 2009)

I didn't order Dark Sector game cos I thought "I don't really need it yet cos I still hadn't play on Ninja Garden 2, Prince Of Persia yet..)


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Jan 14, 2009)

Goddamnit!!! I got the three rings and shit won't work!

Hate calling to repair it, I think I'm gonna get an arcade and just attach my HDD to it...


----------



## Crayons (Jan 14, 2009)

Espada Grimmjaw said:


> Hate calling to repair it



Why do you hate calling for repairs?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> It is a well known fact the game has glitches. It's even in every review you read
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine in 2006 the same day Dead rising came out =0



I didn't run into any glitches. I dunno if there are nor do i care because i didn't have to suffer through them


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 15, 2009)

Espada Grimmjaw said:


> Goddamnit!!! I got the three rings and shit won't work!
> 
> Hate calling to repair it, I think I'm gonna get an arcade and just attach my HDD to it...



You don't have to call, you can do it online.  All you have to do is fill out a short form.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 16, 2009)

anyone  here who has chrome hounds? I'm thinking of getting it >__>


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 16, 2009)

Online is nearly dead, in all honesty. Better off getting Armored Core: For Answer or waiting for a sequal.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 16, 2009)

roger that. after watching a few reviews I realized I probably wouldn't enjoy the game anyway xD


----------



## DarkDevice (Jan 16, 2009)

a month ago i got the best gamertag in the world  

'TooTroublesome' - i couldnt believe i got it 
dont bother adding me cos i only have real life friends added.

for a shikamaru maniac it rocks!!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh noooooes my XBL gold membership ends today


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 17, 2009)

too bad man. hope you got some 48 hours trial tickets ;D
or cash xD

 anyone got knothole island for fable 2 yet?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone here know any good Circuit City's liquidation deals, yet?

I think this might be the perfect chance to upgrade to a 60GB HD and to get some Xbox Live 12-Month cards.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't get it.

My Gold membership should've ended three weeks ago. Its still going. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Anyone here know any good Circuit City's liquidation deals, yet?
> 
> I think this might be the perfect chance to upgrade to a 60GB HD and to get some Xbox Live 12-Month cards.



Wondering this too. Wanna pick up some games/blu ray dvds.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 17, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> too bad man. hope you got some 48 hours trial tickets ;D
> or cash xD
> 
> anyone got knothole island for fable 2 yet?



Thats what I'm using rite now

But it either ends today or tomorrow i'm scared to check


----------



## Neji (Jan 17, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Thats what I'm using rite now
> 
> But it either ends today or tomorrow i'm scared to check


Selling 48 hours for rep

oh wait nvm


----------



## Slips (Jan 17, 2009)

Lol Neji you got those FO3 1000 points pretty dam fast

I'm still fucking about too much on my 3rd playthrough to bother maxing out yet. Did get the SMB one today though


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone know if the dlc for Fable 2 is any good?


----------



## Quagles (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone know if the Crash titles are good? Loved playing the old PSX classics back then and been wanting a platformer such as Crash, Mario, Ratchet and Clank or something along those lines any suggestions?

On another note just finished Ninja Gaiden II, loved it except that the camera even if easily adjustable wasn't all that good.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah, there were times when the camera angle was terrible.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 17, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> My Gold membership should've ended three weeks ago. Its still going. XD



same here. I got 2 mails from M$ saying that they couldn't rape my credit card because there's no money on it, and that I should fix that or there will be an interuption in my gold account membership 

but I dun' wanna! I have a fucking 12 month gold card that I want to use. but I can't because for some fucking reason M$ want my money xD


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Anyone know if the dlc for Fable 2 is any good?



Short and disappointing, much like the game itself.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2009)

Getting myself a elite. 

Reason?

Cause i want one. no other reasons


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 17, 2009)

Lucky.  I need to get a bigger harddrive.  20 Gigs just doesn't cut it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2009)

Sell my 120 to you when i get my elite for 100 bucks if you want. 60 dollars cheaper man


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2009)

I also need a 120GB. I love installing games since my 360 loves to have sex with my discs and make them all unreadable after 2 hours if I don't.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 17, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Sell my 120 to you when i get my elite for 100 bucks if you want. 60 dollars cheaper man



Let me know when you get your elite.  I'll see if I can scrounge together the money.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 18, 2009)

Fraust said:


> I also need a 120GB. I love installing games since my 360 loves to have sex with my discs and make them all unreadable after 2 hours if I don't.



I told you that you're xbox isn't invisible. The only reason why I don't buy the bigger drive is because of the price of it which is a complete rip off. 


Who's copping skate2? That game is gonna rape hard.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Let me know when you get your elite.  I'll see if I can scrounge together the money.



Getting it this Friday. So if you got it by next weekend just PM. If not i wanna sell it quick so i can get 100 dollars back


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 19, 2009)

got KUF: circle of doom today real cheap 
anyone playing it?

gonna trade in cod:waw for warhammer: battle march or Lotr:conquest.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

I got KuF but haven't played it yet. Any good?


----------



## Slips (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Getting myself a elite.
> 
> Reason?
> 
> Cause i want one. no other reasons



That was my main reason too 

also my old as fuck machine wasn't Hdmi


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 19, 2009)

Is CoD: WaW even worth renting?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I got KuF but haven't played it yet. Any good?



yeah it is. I was not so imressed by the demo but the game is actually really cool once you get into it. a little weak on the story side so far but hey, so was Diablo xD




forgotten_hero said:


> Is CoD: WaW even worth renting?



not if you're like me and didn't enjoy cod4 that much. they're basically identical Imo. only difference is weapons,setting,perks and maps xD
oh and nazi zombie mode which is the only new (and great) addition.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks, will try it out. Sadly i tried Warhammer battle march and not liking it to much. It's very basic and not full of life like lord of the rings 2 was. Also it's not level structure it's world structure, kinda like total war series. This is disappointing coming from a huge warhammer fan myself.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 19, 2009)

WaW is good but cod 4 is still better.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jan 19, 2009)

^I liked WaW better, just because I like dealing with the dogs but hate the helicopter.  I also like the settings better too.

Anyone here play MK vs DC?  It got low ratings, but it's pretty fun.  I think I like it more than SC4.  Is there fatalities in this game?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 20, 2009)

SC4?  Kinda.  There's finishing moves or something, but it's easier to just kill them instead of breaking all their armor, then breaking their guard.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Thanks, will try it out. Sadly i tried Warhammer battle march and not liking it to much. It's very basic and not full of life like lord of the rings 2 was. Also it's not level structure it's world structure, kinda like total war series. This is disappointing coming from a huge warhammer fan myself.



okay. tell me if you wanna play some coop on KUF sometime 


okay 
so it's closer to total war, gameplay wise too? (very tactics based I mean)
I'm so on the fence on getting it. I just can't decide. xD
I'm a huge warhammer fan and I do enjoy the total war series. how where the controls? I've heard bad things about them. but then agian people whine about the controls in Tenchu and I have no problems with those at all


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2009)

Controls take about 20 minutes to get use to, that's not really a problem. The game just feels lifeless compared to warhammer 40K. I enjoy warhammer quite alot but this seems like a side project 

And i don't like total war at all, to much micro managing. Not as much in this game but a hefty amount.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 21, 2009)

okay. too bad you didn't like it :/
good to know about the controls though as it was the main thing holding me back.
I can agree that the game looks a bit..uhm, dull graphics wise. it doesn't looks as vibrant and impressive as it could have.

too bad the new dawn of war game is only for PC, it looks really good ;D


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2009)

To be honest, one of the games that I'm looking forward to is Brutal Legend.  Jack Black is hilarious.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 21, 2009)

I never knew a thread like this existed...is...so...wonderful.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jan 21, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> To be honest, one of the games that I'm looking forward to is Brutal Legend.  Jack Black is hilarious.



I'm pretty pumped for that game too, I need a good platformer.  Jack Black being a part of it pretty much guarantee's it's going to be hilarious.  I actually find that Jack Black has a great voice for animation and the like.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2009)

I got my hands on Skate 2 today, shit be ballin'.




Tyran Vadramee said:


> I never knew a thread like this existed...is...so...wonderful.



Shouldn't your sig say kneel?


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 21, 2009)

It looks like it says that to me.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2009)

Mhmm.

Even though it said neal just moments before.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 21, 2009)

But nobody can prove it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2009)

Of course not.

You are blessed with being the only one being able to prove your inadequacy.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Jan 21, 2009)

That saying can be said for all of us. Back on topic, it's obvious what games I support.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 22, 2009)

The same thing happened to me with my Mass Effect, but I couldn't see a scratch on it anywhere, so I just sold it to my cousin.  I just got a new used copy and everything worked fine.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks, so I get this:
another new sub for ep 3

and then what would I have to do?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 22, 2009)

There is no real way to get it on the harddrive without modding it


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 22, 2009)

Even though I've got the disk?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 22, 2009)

there is no normal way to put ANYTHING on the HDD

you cant connect it to the pc without modding the bloody thing

and modding it = banned from xbox live


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 22, 2009)

What a shitty thing.

I'll just have to buy another copy


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll just buy a new one.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Yep, get a used copy if possible.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 22, 2009)

Out of curiosity, if you were to install a Japanese game to the HDD, from an Asian or modded Xbox, then put the HDD on an American Xbox, could you then launch the Japanese game from the dash board, with he game disk?

Would it recognize that you have the game installed, so when you put in the disk it is playable?

Basically I'm asking if you could somehow get around the region lock.




Edit:  By the way, Black Fenix, if you don't want to buy it, just rent the game or borrow it.  I've heard that if it is installed, the Xbox can still read a scratched disk enough to play it from the HDD.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 22, 2009)

F.E.A.R. 2 Demoooooo

DLing it on PC for the superior experience, but its also on marketplace.  As long as it gives me the fucking excellent AI of the original F.E.A.R I'll be happy.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 22, 2009)

I heard that there's going to be a new x360 coming out in the next couple of months which will have all the current problems sorted. Is this true?



Juggernaut said:


> Edit:  By the way, Black Fenix, if you don't want to buy it, just rent the game or borrow it.  I've heard that if it is installed, the Xbox can still read a scratched disk enough to play it for the HDD.



thanks man.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 22, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> F.E.A.R. 2 Demoooooo
> 
> DLing it on PC for the superior experience, but its also on marketplace.  As long as it gives me the fucking excellent AI of the original F.E.A.R I'll be happy.



I need a new pc

badly


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> F.E.A.R. 2 Demoooooo
> 
> DLing it on PC for the superior experience, but its also on marketplace.  As long as it gives me the fucking excellent AI of the original F.E.A.R I'll be happy.



I gotta try this demo myself, loved fear 1.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow... the graphics I saw in screenshots and trailers for FEAR 2 were less than spectacular, but from playing it on my own pc and it looks fucking nice.

Didn't finish the demo, but I enjoyed what I played.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2009)

Where can I get the PC demo? 

I go on whatisfear.com and get redirected to the fecking Warner Bros. site!


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 22, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> Where can I get the PC demo?
> 
> I go on whatisfear.com and get redirected to the fecking Warner Bros. site!




Or any other file hosting site like FileFront and File Planet.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 24, 2009)

Can someone explain the installing game to hard drive feature works?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, you put in the game and select install to harddrive.  When you want to play that game again, you select play from harddrive (the game has to be in the 360).  When you're playing, the game isn't nearly as loud.


----------



## Slips (Jan 24, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Well, you put in the game and select install to harddrive.  When you want to play that game again, you select play from harddrive (the game has to be in the 360).  When you're playing, the game isn't nearly as loud.



Also has a few more advantages

its faster and can make big improvements to a games frame rate

The noise as you mentioned

it prolongs your 360's life

your disk doesnt get ferked it

The feature also saved my blue dragon game

My disk 3 was buggered so I rented it and installed it and since all it has to do is check if I have the game in the drive it ok's it and I'm good to go


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 24, 2009)

On most games it makes the improvement as far as framerate and loading. Some people mentioned that GTA IV looked worse after installing.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 24, 2009)

^lmao at the looking worse part. I call bs 

I found the warhammer: battle march game okay. it should have had more unit types for each faction or some more factions. like lizardmen, dwarves (they can only be rectruited as mercenarys atm) and Brettonia ~~
decent game never the less. noone seems to be playing it on Live though


----------



## beads (Jan 24, 2009)

Some games load slower after being installed. Halo 3 is one.

Should I buy Braid or Geometry Wars 2?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 24, 2009)

I know that Mass Effect loads a lot faster.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 24, 2009)

Crazy, you playin' the fuckawesome that is Skate 2 yet?


----------



## MS81 (Jan 25, 2009)

I can't w8 for SO.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Crazy, you playin' the fuckawesome that is Skate 2 yet?



Nope not really a skating fan  but i may try one down the line. Playing fight night 3/guilty gear 2 overdose at the moment.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2009)

You mean Overture? =p


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, same thing  But it's decent, not as bad as i thought it be.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm  not sure if you've actually, ya know, spoken English, but overdose and overture aren't exactly the same thing. =p


----------



## beads (Jan 25, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Crazy, you playin' the fuckawesome that is Skate 2 yet?



What happened to your post count?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> On most games it makes the improvement as far as framerate and loading. Some people mentioned that GTA IV looked worse after installing.



GTA 4 required the Hard drive and Disc together. They implemented a special streaming technology with the game that required both. If you installed the game onto your hard-drive the game would have more popup's and run slower.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I'm  not sure if you've actually, ya know, spoken English, but overdose and overture aren't exactly the same thing. =p



No trust me, it means the same in guilty gear since the story is so fucking weird to begin with i feel it should be called overdose


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2009)

beads said:


> What happened to your post count?


Hierarchy fucktards wanted mod-points, so they trash convo threads and the like.


crazymtf said:


> No trust me, it means the same in guilty gear since the story is so fucking weird to begin with i feel it should be called overdose



Guilty Gear story is fuckawesome, mofo.

SLAYER YO ASS, BITCH


----------



## beads (Jan 25, 2009)

That must have been a pretty fucking good conversation.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 25, 2009)

I bought Halo 3 today, and started playing the campaign on Normal.

I've already finished the third mission after less than two hours of playtime...so I was wondering if the game level's are kinda back heavy, like Resistance 2, or if the game is really this short?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 25, 2009)

The game isn't that long, especially if you play it on normal and aren't looking for skulls or anything.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2009)

Halo 3 campaign is meh at best, and turns to shit as soon as the Flood arrive.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 25, 2009)

I never liked levels with the Flood.  The levels with the Flood are boring and repetitive.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2009)

And the Flood ship level is downright confusing.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 25, 2009)

Yup, running through all those walls that open up and then everything looks the same...no fun at all.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 25, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Yup, running through all those walls that open up and then everything looks the same...no fun at all.



The worst level in the game by far.


----------



## beads (Jan 25, 2009)

Meh, just play the multiplayer.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 25, 2009)

beads said:


> Meh, just play the multiplayer.



and get yelled at by some racist inbred redneck because you didn't pwn.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2009)

Then starting owning bitches and muting em


----------



## beads (Jan 25, 2009)

Hell On Earth said:


> and get yelled at by some racist inbred redneck because you didn't pwn.



That's why I go in with friends only.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 25, 2009)

Who else is rocking to skate2?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 25, 2009)

Hell On Earth said:


> Who else is rocking to skate2?



lulz, I might cop. 

Gears 2 fails me everytime I try to give it another chance.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 25, 2009)

Fraust said:


> lulz, I might cop.
> 
> Gears 2 fails me everytime I try to give it another chance.



It's time to move on from that game, skate2 is great trade something in and cop it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 25, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Halo 3 campaign is meh at best, and turns to shit as soon as the Flood arrive.



Ehh, I liked it overall. Nothing that grand though, cept the brute vehicles. Those were pretty cool.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 25, 2009)

Halo 3 campaign = Walk into building, press button, walk back out.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 26, 2009)

Too true.  I did like the hornets though.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 26, 2009)

Ugh, I hate specific trick sessions in Skate 2. Rob Dyrdek always has to make things fucking annoying.


----------



## Memos (Jan 26, 2009)

The Resident Evil 5 demo is out.

Go to "_Game Marketplace"_, go to "_R"_ and it should be there. Some regions may nothave it but it is out in the US and in Europe.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Halo 3 campaign = Walk into building, press button, walk back out.



Hey you just described 99% of shooters, awesome


----------



## Slips (Jan 26, 2009)

Fallout 3 dlc tomorrow 

I may just have to phone in sick for work


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 26, 2009)

What's the dlc contain?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 26, 2009)

A story expansion I think.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 26, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Halo 3 campaign is meh at best, and turns to shit as soon as the Flood arrive.



I loved the game. Campaign, Multiplayer and everything was awesome. I see nothing bad about it.


----------



## beads (Jan 26, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> What's the dlc contain?



Alaska. It's called "something Anchorage", and everything is snowy.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice.  Blood on snow always looks good.


----------



## beads (Jan 26, 2009)

The question is, will heads roll on the snow?


----------



## beads (Jan 26, 2009)

It's officially called "Operation:Anchorage". Comes out tomorrow.


----------



## Slips (Jan 26, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Nice.  Blood on snow always looks good.



*Operation: Anchorage (tomorrows)*

Enter a military simulation and fight in one of the greatest battles of the Fallout universe: the liberation of Anchorage, Alaska from its Chinese invaders
*
The Pitt (February)*

Journey to the industrial raider town called The Pitt, located in the remains of Pittsburgh

*Broken Steel (March)*

The big one

Join the ranks of the Brotherhood of Steel and rid the Capital Wasteland of the Enclave once and for all. This DLC pack continues the adventure past the main quest and raises the level cap from 20 to 30


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 26, 2009)

beads said:


> The question is, will heads roll on the snow?



Only if there's a hill.


----------



## beads (Jan 26, 2009)

Slips said:


> *Operation: Anchorage (tomorrows)*
> 
> Enter a military simulation and fight in one of the greatest battles of the Fallout universe: the liberation of Anchorage, Alaska from its Chinese invaders
> *
> ...


The big deal about the third one is that people can keep playing without having to load an old game save.


----------



## Memos (Jan 27, 2009)

Slips said:


> *Operation: Anchorage (tomorrows)*
> 
> Enter a military simulation and fight in one of the greatest battles of the Fallout universe: the liberation of Anchorage, Alaska from its Chinese invaders
> 
> ...


 I had heard that Anchorage raises the level cap from 20 to 25.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 27, 2009)

Is the DLC free or do you have to pay?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2009)

Pay, only 800 points though so not to bad. Enjoying the DLC, reminds me of why fallout 3 kicks ass.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2009)

I wish M$ would hurry up with those god damn 800 points cards. I want SFIIHDRemix but I ain't shelling out €25.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jan 27, 2009)

I couldn't even bring myself to finish all the side missions, so there's no point in me getting the DLC for fallout 3.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 27, 2009)

From this weeks Famitsu 360

Reviews:

Ninja Blade 8997
Midnight Club 8888
Street Fighter IV 9988
Skate 2 7887
Shooting Club 7767
Star Ocean 4 9988
Sonic 8889
Chaos Head Noah 8879

And according to 1up FFIV: After might be coming to XBLA

Link to original article + news video


some Japanese 360 interview excerpts, Atlus on 360! 

MS
- didn't expect the hardware sales to grow as much as they did
- gears 2 is in the process of being properly localized for JP, some stuff must be cut
- not considering BD version of 360. they slyly dodge the question of a slim 360, but seems something will happen

Bandai Namco
- surprised how well ToV sold. Gundam Musou 2 also did well
- Naruto Narutimate Storm (sp?) showed Japan's ability to put out a "super anime" game, or something
- plan to release 5-6 games on 360 this year. since it's HD they are all big titles
- some new IP
- i-mas DLC sales were a massive surprise. even though they don't sell overseas, the dev costs are totally covered

Bethesda
- bully and fallout 3 left a good impression
- the cancellation of star trek legacy was because the contract had run out, even though the dev was basically done
- fallout 3 sales were good
- will release multiple titles in 2009, including a surprising big project using another firm's IP
- will not release any games with an average review score less than 80

Capcom
- RE5 will sell 5-6 million. Within Japan, expect sales of 500k on one of the platforms
- demo was very popular
- 2009 will be multi-platform year
- sequels to Dead Rising and Lost Platform will be put out. They'll be multiplatform, but the 360 versions will have something a little different

Codemasters
- will probably release Dirt in japan too (Grid came out this month)
- thinking about a sequel to Overlord
- Xbox users love their games

EA
- Japan can expect Dante's Inferno
- considering selling retail games online, like they are doing with ps3
- will release close to 2008's number of games (17) this year

Atlus
- developing for 360

5pb
- putting lots of effort into 360 this year
- 3D is expensive so prefer 2D dev
- shooting games future will depend on how well dodonpachi and ketsui sell

From Software
- Ninja Blade coming out simultaneously worldwide (is it!?)
- Developing a 360 only game after Ninja Blade will be very difficult, waiting to see how the Japan market goes

Koei
- gundam musou 2 sold 60k on 360, feeling some positive response from the market
- including ports, will release quite a few games this year
- planning some new IP too
- will also make full use of Tecmo's skills

Q
- Mizuguchi not involved much in N3 II - devs are feelplus
- info will come out in spring
- planning collaboration with atari

Sega
- feel 360 is holding up well
- planning a (some?) big title besides Bayonetta. it's multi but they expect 360 owners will be happy nevertheless


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2009)

Lost planet 2? nice  I enjoyed 1. 

BTW just beat fallout's expansion, quite a fun mission


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 28, 2009)

The first one was really fun.  And when I bought it, really cheap.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 28, 2009)

RE5 demo was awesomeness, apart from the outdated and clumsy controls. gonna get it at launch anyway


----------



## Memos (Jan 28, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> RE5 demo was awesomeness, apart from the outdated and clumsy controls. gonna get it at launch anyway


 At first i didn't like it much, but it has certainly grown on me. i feel that having such open areas somewhat takes away from the feeling of being trapped though, which is something the first 3 games excelled at.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 28, 2009)

If I have the money, I think I'll get it at the launch date.  If not, I'll just wait until the price drops.  Which probably won't be for months, but still.


----------



## Id (Jan 28, 2009)

*
Zero Punctuation: Gears of War 2*


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 28, 2009)

Chest high walls indeeeed.....


----------



## Memos (Jan 28, 2009)

that was a great review


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 28, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> RE5 demo was awesomeness, apart from the outdated and clumsy controls. gonna get it at launch anyway


Try changing the control scheme if you haven't already.  It should still feel clunky and all, but some of the controls are really different.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 28, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Try changing the control scheme if you haven't already.  It should still feel clunky and all, but some of the controls are really different.



I played the game, it's just that we haven't played pt.4 in a while that's why it feels clunky.


----------



## Memos (Jan 28, 2009)

Sailor Moon episode 1 part 1 in SWEDISH


----------



## beads (Jan 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Hey gaiz I just came upon this great new game it's called William vs the Serpent Guy.



Those are pretty good.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2009)

*Afro Samurai - Review 
*
Link removed


----------



## Casyle (Jan 30, 2009)

Hopefully this is the spot to ask this....The tech thread says it's for computers, and I didn't want to just create a brand new thread just for this sooo...I was wondering if this is normal....

We now have 2 Xbox 360's hooked up to Netgear.  *I'll never know WHY Ron let them talk him out of using Linksys *Sighs**  Anyhow, occasionally my Xbox Live connection will go ca-put, and the connection test says it can't find the Netgear router.  Othertimes, it will show me offline only to pop me back online shortly after I try getting to the connection test.

I noticed this happened to his Xbox 360 too.  Just after I hooked mine up I went to his to hook him up online too but his Xbox 360 couldn't find the Netgear router.  

I've found that unplugging the router for 30 seconds works, but if I'd like to eventually try playing multi-player games with family members, or friends, but that'll be difficult if my blasted Xbox keeps disconnecting.  

Is this happening, maybe, because I have 2 Xbox 360's running on the same router? 

I'm sooo frustrated, I'd really appreciate any info.....


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 30, 2009)

You'll have to go on to your netgear settings and assign them serperatly or some shit like that , my cousin did all my networking stuff =[


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 30, 2009)

What he said^^^

Both Xbox's are interfering with the connection, since they both need bandwidth and all that crap to go online.


----------



## MyBitchSasuke (Jan 30, 2009)

Why would you want the arcade if you have the choice of the xbox 360...? Dude, the arcade has no space... Man, you save like 3 games on it.. Xbox 360 is 360 times better then arcade rofl.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 30, 2009)

Because it's cheaper.  I bought one for my dorm.  My friends and I pitched in to get it because our parents wouldn't let us bring ours.  $200 divided by 8 isn't bad at all.  I just brought my harddrive from home and stuck it in.


----------



## Casyle (Jan 31, 2009)

Ahhh, ok.  Crap, that's silly!  Oh well, thanks!  I'll look into seeing how to get that done. I appreciate the info!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 31, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Because it's cheaper.  I bought one for my dorm.  My friends and I pitched in to get it because our parents wouldn't let us bring ours.  $200 divided by 8 isn't bad at all.  I just brought my harddrive from home and stuck it in.



That was actually a good buy for you.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 31, 2009)

Yup.  Once you're on a college budget, then you start looking for savings everywhere.  Like GameFly...I love that so much.


----------



## Vai (Feb 1, 2009)

I love my Xbox 360 ..

Just wanted to say that out loud.


Anyways, im playing Dead Space and Gears of war 2 on that.. last dificulty, I failed to shot the pilot of the rig, 3 times now


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 1, 2009)

If you really loved it, you would shout that out from the top of a building.

And you're playing some nice games there.


----------



## Vai (Feb 1, 2009)

I would... but I don't live in a nice neighbourhood with a lot of 360 lovers.

Crap, I missed the pilot again.. Is he immune to my troika fire or what .


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2009)

> I love her. She got that light skin I love to touch. Those curves that make your eyes widen when you look at her. She's sexy whether she's standing up or laying down. You already know there's different places to put in whatever you want. Of course it really gets fun when I turn her on. She even gets red when she's angry or something's wrong. I hate when my friends come over and they all want a turn like she's a slut... And her sexy ass motto "Jump In".
> 
> Damn I love my 360.



My Live bio. Just wanted to throw it out there.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 2, 2009)

Got gears last week pretty damn epic just killed that gaint worm thing


----------



## Vai (Feb 2, 2009)

^^ I was like: Oh the blood is rising, nice graphic effect, looks cool ...

*drowns*

what ?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2009)

Who's getting Onechanbara? Come on pervs i know you want it too


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Who's getting Onechanbara? Come on pervs i know you want it too


???????? first time i hear of it! whats the game about?? any trailers?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 2, 2009)

Bikini-clad zombie slayers.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Bikini-clad zombie slayers.


Sounds Promising! 
any trailers out??


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 2, 2009)

I would get it.  Except for the fact that I don't have enough money.  I guess I could GameFly it, but then again I could just go to some parties if I want to see some chicks in bikinis.  Not sure where to get the zombies though.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Who's getting Onechanbara? Come on pervs i know you want it too



I will probably pick it up for the wii xD

btw, anyone else eyeing out that Bloodbowl game?
It looks pretty cool to me. and what can be more brutal than Warhammer and american football joined together anyway? 

what are the upcoming big games anyway? I need a new one soon.
so far I got my eye on RE5 and Red Faction, though I'm not sure I'm gonna enjoy red faction tbh.
and halo wars doesn't intrest me that much. gonna try the demo for sure, but I'd rather it wouldn't be Halo, or even sci fi. altough there one upcoming sci fi rts that looks promising. can't remember the name though xD


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 2, 2009)

Fraust said:


> My Live bio. Just wanted to throw it out there.



Your obsession with your xbox is scary.


----------



## MyBitchSasuke (Feb 3, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Because it's cheaper.  I bought one for my dorm.  My friends and I pitched in to get it because our parents wouldn't let us bring ours.  $200 divided by 8 isn't bad at all.  I just brought my harddrive from home and stuck it in.



You might aswell get the fucking elite if your at fucking 8 people, it's only 50 bucks for something that's 2 times better.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> I will probably pick it up for the wii xD
> 
> btw, anyone else eyeing out that Bloodbowl game?
> It looks pretty cool to me. and what can be more brutal than Warhammer and american football joined together anyway?
> ...



Yeah saw that bloodbowl, looks good.

Also 
*
Guilty Gear 2: Overture - *
ozi momochi


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 4, 2009)

MyBitchSasuke said:


> You might aswell get the fucking elite if your at fucking 8 people, it's only 50 bucks for something that's 2 times better.



No point to really.  Well, at the time anyways.  The option to install games to the harddrive wasn't out yet, so we had no need to get a bigger harddrive.  And we have a crappy tv so we don't need HDMI.  And we aren't playing original Xbox games, so there was really no reason to dish out the extra money.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 4, 2009)

Curious, but is Ikaruga basically the only shmup on the US 360? I know japan is suppose to be getting Death Smiles sometime in April and made me wonder how US 360 fares in this genre.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 4, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Curious, but is Ikaruga basically the only shmup on the US 360? I know japan is suppose to be getting Death Smiles sometime in April and made me wonder how US 360 fares in this genre.


Live arcade got bunch of shootemup titles


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> I will probably pick it up for the wii xD
> 
> btw, anyone else eyeing out that Bloodbowl game?
> It looks pretty cool to me. and what can be more brutal than Warhammer and american football joined together anyway?
> ...


 Do you mean Starcraft 2?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 4, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Live arcade got bunch of shootemup titles



Just took a look at those titles. Besides Metal Slug, most of those games just don't do it for me. Guess danmaku's like Ikaruga aren't popular enough.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2009)

Danmaku = shmup?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 4, 2009)

Danmaku = bullet hell/curtain type of shmup.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2009)

For the man who's too chicken shit to commit seppuku!


----------



## Grandia (Feb 4, 2009)

SO4 Preview

Link removed


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

April 24 in Europe??????????? Once again i regret for not buying and US xbox....


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2009)

Halo wars demo up in two hours, staying up for it. RTS + Halo fan = winness


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

Go and get it folks. It's out.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2009)

Got it, loved it, buying it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 5, 2009)

Guys whats a good single player game that has good replay value?


----------



## Quagles (Feb 5, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Guys whats a good single player game that has good replay value?



Fallout 3?  Least it got pretty decent replay value.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 5, 2009)

decent replay value but its a boring, bland, damn near pointless game.

Ninja Gaiden, Grand Theft auto, Tales of Vesperia, fable II (just as pointless, but its more fun), Bionic Commando on live. other good solo games, but they dont have much replay value or replay lies in online multiplayer...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 5, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Halo wars demo up in two hours, staying up for it. RTS + Halo fan = winness



You serious?  Tight!


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 5, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Guys whats a good single player game that has good replay value?



I liked Burnout: paradise, I'm not even a racing fan.  Fallout 3 has addicting gameplay but like Wu Fei said the characters and stories are boring.  I like Knights of the Old Republic better.  Web of Shadows is pretty cool, Saints Row 2 is a game.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 5, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Saints Row 2 is a game.


*Really?!!?*

But I'd suggest Fallout 3...it's long anyway.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 5, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> *Really?!!?*
> 
> But I'd suggest Fallout 3...it's long anyway.







Niko Bellic said:


> Guys whats a good single player game that has good replay value?



r6v2


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 5, 2009)

^I didn't think rsv6 was fun by myself.



Vonocourt said:


> *Really?!!?*
> 
> But I'd suggest Fallout 3...it's long anyway.



What?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 5, 2009)

why i have this feeling that 2009 will suck when it come to games???


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 5, 2009)

Trust me, 2009 looks to be even better than 2008 which was already great to begin with.


Oh and btw, about Shmups. Raiden Fighter Ace is supposed to come out soon for the US for a budget price of $30. Though some people don't consider that a budget price since the game is dated. But hey, doesn't hurt to support more shmup titles.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 5, 2009)

^Agreed, 2008 left on a really high note with so many amazing games released in the last quarter.  But 2009 has prototype, L4D expansion, SFIV, FFXIII, and Halo Wars at least.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 6, 2009)

Raiden Fighters Ace is no bullet hell shmup but I love the series. Hopefully this is a trend that picks up a bit and doesn't stay confined to Japan.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> why i have this feeling that 2009 will suck when it come to games???



Just the opposite for me. Games i enjoyed so far are afro samurai and Tenchu 4. Games coming i hope i will enjoy is to much but ones i can remember. 

Bikini samurai slayers
Fear 2
X-blades
Deadly Creatures
Halo wars
Halo odst 
Killzone 2
Prototype
Infamous
Godfather 2
GTA4 expansion
Resident evil 5
Street fighter 4
Star ocean 4
Eat lead
Ninja blade
Fallout 3 expansions
Chronicles of Riddick
Dynasty warriors gundam 2
X-men: wolverine origins *Ravenware baby!* 
Marvel: Ultimate alliance 2
Ghostbusters


And I'm sure there's more. 2009 looks fucking awesome IMO. 
Dragon age


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 6, 2009)

*cough*Tekken 6*wheez*


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 6, 2009)

Played fable 2 co op with my mate yesterday pile of crap 

Hes completed the game i stopped like half way but i got like 200 achievements just from playing with him


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Played fable 2 co op with my mate yesterday pile of crap
> 
> Hes completed the game i stopped like half way but i got like 200 achievements just from playing with him



I played with a friend and as crappy as the camera is, it was so much lulz killing everyone we came across, towns were left only with kids running away from us


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 6, 2009)

The Halo Wars demo was pretty fun.  The only problem was that other units won't move out of the way.  So, if my Scorpion wanted to get out of my base and a group of marines were blocking him, the marines wouldn't move.  And the controls are pretty smooth, looking forward to this game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 7, 2009)

I thought the halo wars demo reeked of 1990's rts games like red alert/ star craft. I'm sorry but I thought it was a big snore fest :/


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> The Halo Wars demo was pretty fun.  The only problem was that other units won't move out of the way.  So, if my Scorpion wanted to get out of my base and a group of marines were blocking him, the marines wouldn't move.  And the controls are pretty smooth, looking forward to this game.



Just wondering did you get the harddrive? 

@century - But man you liked warhammer for 360>? How is that so  Halo wars is simple but i like simple rts. I hate total war types, was happy they didn't go that route.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Just wondering did you get the harddrive?
> 
> @century - But man you liked warhammer for 360>? How is that so  Halo wars is simple but i like simple rts. I hate total war types, was happy they didn't go that route.



Not yet, but it takes forever to get packages at my school.  They always sit on the packages for a while before they actually deliver them.

And seeing as I love StarCraft, I guess it makes sense that I like the Halo Wars demo.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2009)

I rather think I'll be getting my hands on the SF stick this week.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 7, 2009)

Which stick you planning on purchasing? I've been looking to get the TE edition once I found out the parts used were actually arcade sanwa parts and all. All pre-orders for it are filled and online, the first batch is sold and the next batch comes out in April. :/


----------



## Caedus (Feb 7, 2009)

Ninja Blade looks really good..

call it a rip off Ninja Gaiden but seriouslly Ninja Blade does look good


----------



## Zetta (Feb 8, 2009)

I just replayed Crackdown for a while.

God we need another game where you can beat people to death with cars.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I just replayed Crackdown for a while.
> 
> God we need another game where you can beat people to death with cars.



*cough*Hulk*cough*


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 8, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> @century - But man you liked warhammer for 360>? How is that so  Halo wars is simple but i like simple rts. I hate total war types, was happy they didn't go that route.



Well, simply because i prefer my rts games to have strategy in them 
In older rts games you just "tank rushed" and I got that wierd feeling of deja vu when playing Halo wars. All I did was press select all units and then attack on the enemy and sat back, maybe pressed Y once or twice for lulz but that was basically the whole game session 

In Warhammer/Total war you actually have to think and be aware of flank attacks & morale etc. I'm a big strategy nut so that might help.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Which stick you planning on purchasing? I've been looking to get the TE edition once I found out the parts used were actually arcade sanwa parts and all. All pre-orders for it are filled and online, the first batch is sold and the next batch comes out in April. :/



TE. Ordered it at a local store and since I'm good friends with several of the employees, I reckon my chances of getting one are rather decent.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> *cough*Hulk*cough*



Crackdown was better.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Crackdown was better.



I didn't say Hulk was good


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 8, 2009)

I got a few laughs out of Hulk: Ultimate Destruction.


----------



## OMG! Dj (Feb 9, 2009)

I got a few laughs out of Halo Wars, I wanted to gauge my eyes out!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 9, 2009)

Gouge, not gauge.

What didn't you like about it?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> Well, simply because i prefer my rts games to have strategy in them
> In older rts games you just "tank rushed" and I got that wierd feeling of deja vu when playing Halo wars. All I did was press select all units and then attack on the enemy and sat back, maybe pressed Y once or twice for lulz but that was basically the whole game session
> 
> In Warhammer/Total war you actually have to think and be aware of flank attacks & morale etc. I'm a big strategy nut so that might help.



Well let's be fair, Halo was only a demo and not to mention no online. Online is the thing that makes RTS turn into real strategy games unless you play a RTS on hard you won't get near the level of a human player. 

@Hulk/crackdown - Both were fun. That's what i got from them. Both had flaws both both were fun to play. Hulk needs less bugs, crackdown needs a story.


----------



## Fang (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't know about you guys but I was sorely disappointed by the Halo Wars demo. Its a rental to me. Also Darksiders looks sick.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2009)

I got what i expected, i love rts/halo so perfect for me. 

But i do agree on darksiders, looks amazing. Needs to come out now.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Crazy, what difficulty were you playing NGII on?

And I'm gonna buy Halo Wars, no doubt about it...

Why?...I don't really know...>_>


----------



## Fraust (Feb 9, 2009)

StarCraft 2 > Halo Wars, though it still isn't out. -_-

I was excited for Halo Wars... back when I was still playing Halo 3. Damn, feels like half a decade.


----------



## Fang (Feb 9, 2009)

Undoubtly Starcraft 2 > Halo Wars by any stretch of the word. Only problem was why Blizard waited so long.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2009)

Meh i know I'll love stacraft like i will halo wars, both kickass 

And i played NG2 on normal. I found it far harder then the first game which i had no problem on normal. NG2 A.I. sucked dick.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 9, 2009)

I played on Acolyte to spare me some frustration, and judging by the complete shitfest they called the final boss...it was a good decision.



> StarCraft 2 > Halo Wars, though it still isn't out.


Umm...is this supposed to be some big revelation?

Because I don't remember seeing any one saying that Halo Wars was going to be a better game, or even close to it.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 9, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Umm...is this supposed to be some big revelation?
> 
> Because I don't remember seeing any one saying that Halo Wars was going to be a better game, or even close to it.



Touchy. 

False superiority doesn't have to be assumed for me to put games in their place. That's how I roll.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 9, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Touchy.



Why you sonovabitch!

I'll...I'll.......I'll...

*I'll type in red bolded font to show my anger...grrrrrr.*


----------



## Yosha (Feb 9, 2009)

DS, put my gamertag up there.

Crash 0veryde

If anyone still plays CoD4, then hit me up.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 9, 2009)

Masanari said:


> DS, put my gamertag up there.



And edit the post for the first time since June 2007...yeah, I don't think that's on his to-do list.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey thar I will pm him then 

ohandfuckyou


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 10, 2009)

CAn you get your gamerscore reset to 0?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

Why would you do that?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 10, 2009)

Not sure really. My friend is gloating of having a huge score. Well I want to keep mine at 0 (though the games will still say which achievements I got). 

It's like one of those feelings were you want all neg reps to get all red bars and try to get back into the green. Odd I know but I want something different :0


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 10, 2009)

No, you can't get rid of achievements.  

And StarCraft 2 is going to be better than Halo Wars...it's actually using a mouse and keyboard, making microing so much easier.  But Halo Wars is really good for a RTS on a console.  

And I think I might buy it; I'm sure to have fun playing multiplayer with it.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 10, 2009)

Gamerscore is gay.

I'd prefer it if you'd be able to do something useful with it like say... trading them for MS points. Least then gamers would get some use out of it instead of going: OH HEY GAIS,CHECK THIS PENIS ON MY FOREHEAD LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

As it stands now, NF rep is actually more useful than gamerscore.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Gamerscore is gay.
> 
> I'd prefer it if you'd be able to do something useful with it like say... trading them for MS points. Least then gamers would get some use out of it instead of going: OH HEY GAIS,CHECK THIS PENIS ON MY FOREHEAD LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> As it stands now, NF rep is actually more useful than gamerscore.



I agree, there are so much Gamescore-Adicts that play through every crap Game they find to get all the Gamescore.
How sick is that


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 10, 2009)

it's just a nice motivator to keep playing after you beat the game for me 
though I think it is annoying in story driven/rpg games when that thing goes "boing" you has achievment. breaks the immersion for me. 

especially while boinking the blue lady in mass effect 

people playing all kinds of crap games just for achivements is just lame. then again, what the fuck do I care.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 10, 2009)

I think it's kinda funny seeing people trying to get achievements.  They turn into such big whores that it's funny to watch them.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I think it's kinda funny seeing people trying to get achievements.  They turn into such big whores that it's funny to watch them.



Yeah lol.

I know someone like that, he tries to get every fuck game to achieve his GS points.
But if you ask him if he is GS adicted he is like: "No "


----------



## Zetta (Feb 10, 2009)

Didn't the avatar game have 1000 points in the first 5 minutes or something?

There are a number of games where the devs just said... screw it, just fit them in somewhere.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

I dont know but that is pretty lol


----------



## Zetta (Feb 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I dont know but that is pretty lol



Here we go.  I knew there was a list on the net. Heard about the Avatar one from a mate.

    * Avatar: TLA: Five minutes for 1000 points.
    * Bionicle Heroes: Fun and easy 800+.
    * BioShock: One of the best games of 2007. Easy 700+ points for playing through once.
    * Bourne Conspiracy: Short game, easy points.
    * Bully: SE: Easy 1000.
    * College Hoops 2k6: Easy 800+.
    * Dead Rising: Mostly easy and very fun.
    * DiRT: 700+ easy points just for finishing the career mode.
    * Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion: Earning all 1250 points isn?t all that hard, but it takes a while to do it.
    * Enchanted Arms: You get all of them for playing through the game once.
    * FIFA Street 3: Very easy 1000+ with the DLC.
    * Fight Night Round 3: Very, very easy to earn all 1000. Just play single-player.
    * Forza 2: Time consuming, buy easy 1000.
    * Fuzion Frenzy 2: Very easy to get most of them in an afternoon.
    * Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix: Very easy. Just play through the game for 700+.
    * Jumper: Griffin?s Story: Easy and quick 500+.
    * King Kong: You get all 1000 just by playing through the game.
    * LEGO Indiana Jones: Easy 1000.
    * Lego Star Wars II: You earn most of them by playing through the game normally.
    * LEGO Star Wars: The Complete Saga: Fairly easy 1000, but it takes a while to get them.
    * Lost: Via Domus: Very easy 1000.
    * Madden NFL 06: Very easy to get all 1000 in an afternoon. It takes a while to sim 30 years of franchise, though.
    * Madden NFL 07: Not as stupid-easy as Madden 06, but you can simulate games and earn most of the achievements.
    * Madden NFL 08: Very easy 1000. Sim through games to get them fast.
    * NBA 2K6: Insanely easy to earn all 1000. Lower the difficulty and extend the time to a full 48 minutes and you can get them all in one game.
    * NBA Live 06: Pretty easy.
    * NBA Street Homecourt: Crazy easy.
    * NCAA March Madness 07: Set the clock to a full 40 minutes, put the difficulty as low as it goes, and score, steal, rebound, and all of that good stuff as much as possible to earn some easy achievements.
    * Need for Speed Most Wanted: You earn all 1000 by simply playing through the game.
    * NHL 2k6: Easy 700+.
    * Open Season: Easy 1000.
    * Phantasy Star Universe: Very easy as all of them are earned through playing the single player.
    * Prey: You get 600+ points just playing through the story missions, and since you can never die it is insanely easy.
    * Scene It: LCA: Easy. And FUN!
    * Spider-Man: Friend or Foe: Very easy 925 on one play through. The last 75 take a bit more work.
    * Surf?s Up: Easy 950.
    * TMNT: Extremely easy 1000.
    * Tony Hawk?s American Wasteland: Easy 800+ for THPS vets.
    * Viva Pinata Party AnimalsCrazy easy.
    * Viva Pinata: Very, very easy. It takes a while, but the game is so addictive you'll keep playing till you get all 1000.
    * WWE Smackdown 2008: Very easy. Find a guide for easy ?Manager of the Year?.
    * X-Men 3: Play through the game to earn them all.
    * NBA 2K9: Use the sliders.
    * Madden NFL 09: Easy 1000.
    * LEGO Batman: Easy 1000.
    * Fracture: Quick and fairly easy 600+.
    * Rapala Fishing Frenzy 2009: Easy 500-1000 if you can stand the bad game.
    * The Force Unleashed: Easy 600+.
    * Mercenaries 2: Easy 600+.
    * Viva Pinata: Trouble in Paradise: Long but fairly easy 1000.
    * Civilization Revolution: Easy and very, very fun.
    * The Bourne Conspiracy: Easy 700+. Fun game.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

Well in Oblivion it takes a long time lol.

Also you need to make a 2nd Savegame on the SIs to get 1250 and not 1225...because you have to choose between Count of Dementia and Mania.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 10, 2009)

No idea. If I cared about gamerscore, I'd be playing Avatar 

Besides, I usually get my multi's for PS3. Because I prefer the Dualshock3 and I'm kinda paranoid about my 360 dieing on me so I try to limit how much I play on it. Since it's my 5th one, I'm not taking any chances


----------



## Segan (Feb 10, 2009)

Zetta said:


> No idea. If I cared about gamerscore, I'd be playing Avatar
> 
> Besides, I usually get my multi's for PS3. Because I prefer the Dualshock3 and I'm kinda paranoid about my 360 dieing on me so I try to limit how much I play on it. *Since it's my 5th one*, I'm not taking any chances


Just recently I've been considering getting a 360 and made a (pretty short) list of games I would get for it.

Now you pretty much destroyed that tiny possibility. I should probably thank you for that.


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Although achievement and trophy whores are annoying as fuck, most achievements and trophies are quite fun and add a lot to a game, especially with games such as Super Stardust HD and Geometry Wars Evolved 2. I bought SSD HD and played it for an hour and left it because i wasn't any good at it, after tropgies came out for it, it gave me second reason to persevere through my crappy game skills. Getting trophies and achievements for these two games extended the life considerably.

There is a middle ground and the whores simply don't see it.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 10, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Didn't the avatar game have 1000 points in the first 5 minutes or something?
> 
> There are a number of games where the devs just said... screw it, just fit them in somewhere.



Yup, I know plenty of people who have paid full price for that game just for the easy achievement points, you could get every achievement a minute into the second level or something, pretty pathetic.

The only game I ever bought for easy achievements was the LOST videogame, but that's because I'm also a fan of the show.

I'd say that playing through that game isn't even worth 10,000 achievement points, it's one of the most boring games ever created.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 10, 2009)

Segan said:


> Just recently I've been considering getting a 360 and made a (pretty short) list of games I would get for it.
> 
> Now you pretty much destroyed that tiny possibility. I should probably thank you for that.



I just had bad luck.

Recently, they've released a new chipset in the 360 that is supposedly RROD-proof. I have no idea if it's true but my current one is holding up pretty great.

Remember, mine is a Pre-falcon model. The chances it would rrod was 30% no matter what I tried.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Yup, I know plenty of people who have paid full price for that game just for the easy achievement points, you could get every achievement a minute into the second level or something, pretty pathetic.
> 
> The only game I ever bought for easy achievements was the LOST videogame, but that's because I'm also a fan of the show.
> 
> I'd say that playing through that game isn't even worth 10,000 achievement points, it's one of the most boring games ever created.



They do that and just return the game for something else.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2009)

5 360's?

Being an achievement whore is expensive, even if they rent.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 10, 2009)

Segan said:


> Just recently I've been considering getting a 360 and made a (pretty short) list of games I would get for it.
> 
> Now you pretty much destroyed that tiny possibility. I should probably thank you for that.



They don't RROD that much, especially now. The launch ones were pretty flimsy though.


----------



## Born Runner (Feb 10, 2009)

gamerscore ruined gaming,
now people just play for gs rather than play it to kill people


----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2009)

I love playing games that I like, and If I get more points for playing that game at a higher difficulty, then I have a reason for completing it again.

I like having gamerscore and obtaining points ... some ones are pretty hard to achieve and make me want the play the game more, and in my book thats a good thing.

Although most games I borrow from a friend of mine who buys pretty much everything, I would never buy a game to win a couple of points.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

I think GS adds motivation to finish a game.  Some people take it to serious though.  

I think in total I only have 4 or 5 games I played on my 360/account. The rest I usually play over at a friends house or something.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 10, 2009)

One guy on my floor is so crazy about getting achievements that whenever we play Halo 3 online, he always goes for the Spartan Laser and tries to get a double kill or whatever the achievement is.  Thing is, he completely sucks with it so he'll never get a double kill.


----------



## Fiasco (Feb 10, 2009)

I just bought Stranglehold and so far its a killer game


----------



## Zetta (Feb 10, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> 5 360's?
> 
> Being an achievement whore is expensive, even if they rent.





mystictrunks said:


> They don't RROD that much, especially now. The launch ones were pretty flimsy though.


Yeah, mine was one of the launch ones. Played for three days before it shat itself. Then I kept sending it to MS, getting a new one, which worked for couple of days and then shat itself again. One even came rroded straight out of the box. I started it up, worked fine to dashboard and it rroded.

I think they finally wised up after I sent it back for the 4th time since it's working decently now. Not taking any chances though.




Fiasco said:


> I just bought Stranglehold and so far its a killer game


I liked that game. Was pretty stylish.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 10, 2009)

< Achievement Whore

But I don't play games like Avatar for gamerscore. I play games that I'm a fan of or big title games. I just happen to play a lot of games.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 10, 2009)

Born Runner said:


> gamerscore ruined gaming,
> now people just play for gs rather than play it to kill people



Not really, sometimes doing achievements are fun.  For me it's the over competitive assholes that ruin gaming for me.


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 10, 2009)

Achievements are a good invention imo. In a lot of games, in particular single player ones, they add to the replayability of it. Plus in most cases they are fun to attempt and provide the player with an even bigger sense of accomplishment over just beating the game alone.

Achievements in multiplayer games are just an added bonus really.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a friend that has a gamefly account so he can up his gamerscore. He's the definition of an achievement whore. 

Only certain achievements actually deserve to be called achievements, such as beating Ikaruga with no continues. Things like that add some replayability since it's something that is challenging. When I got an achievement in Silent Hill: Homecoming for just killing the first enemy, I seriously had to facepalm. Achievements like that are just downright silly.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 10, 2009)

Try Avatar.

1000 points in 5 minutes.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 10, 2009)

playing Lost Odyssey over. my uncle stole my old 360 now I gotta new one.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 10, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Try Avatar.
> 
> 1000 points in 5 minutes.



YouTube video says 1:50. 

Mile High Club in COD4 and the Devil May Cry 4 achievements are the ones I'm most proud of. =] Tough achievements like that are what make being a whore so much fun...

Then there's "Press the start button" for the Simpson's game (which I don't have) that are funny, but that's it, no other point.

Beating hard mode on GHIII with a controller was no cake walk either.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2009)

Got my fear 2 today, time to begin freezing time and shooting mother fuckers


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Got my fear 2 today, time to begin freezing time and shooting mother fuckers



*yawn*

Finished it  a week ago 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv-kv4QJnV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 11, 2009)

^wow that was LAME! fucking lazy developers XD
you would at least have expected them to do the 'complete each chapter for achievment' . 


and yeah, hellova hard achievments are fun


----------



## Jackal (Feb 11, 2009)

Ay one hear that there _will_ be a modern combat 2?


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

Jackal said:


> Ay one hear that there _will_ be a modern combat 2?



Are you asking whether or not there will be a CoD: Modern Warware 2 or if we have heard that there will be one?


----------



## Vai (Feb 11, 2009)

Just completed Naruto: Rise of a ninja .. ( anyone knows Naruto ? Its a nice anime  )

Its was pretty fun.


Now, back to Dead Space


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

I prefered Ultimate Ninja Storm honestly for some reason.


----------



## Vai (Feb 11, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I prefered Ultimate Ninja Storm honestly for some reason.



Maybe, but I don't have the PS3, and I borrowed Naruto from a friend.



How's ultimate ninja storm ?


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Maybe, but I don't have the PS3, and I borrowed Naruto from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> How's ultimate ninja storm ?



It's hard to explain. Ever play the Narutimate Heroes games on PSP? Basically that but instead of two or more 2D fighting plains, you have a full 360 degree 3D fighting plain.

Also you have Konoha where you can fuck around (and it's more in depth than in Rise if you ask me) as wel as cell shaded graphics (which remind me more of the anime than the 3D in Rise).


----------



## Vai (Feb 11, 2009)

Zetta said:


> It's hard to explain. Ever play the Narutimate Heroes games on PSP? Basically that but instead of two or more 2D fighting plains, you have a full 360 degree 3D fighting plain.
> 
> Also you have Konoha where you can fuck around (and it's more in depth than in Rise if you ask me) as wel as cell shaded graphics (which remind me more of the anime than the 3D in Rise).



In Konoha you pretty much just receive races to do, its nice... you have buildings to climb and walk over water and that sort of stuff. But it gets repetitive.
What I really liked was the combat, Really hard at first but then its really cool.

But I can't comment on Ultimate ninja since I never played it, that game just recently came out right ?


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

November, I think.

You can go eat Ramen, find the important characters, collect scrolls, go to shops, make diaramas, compete in Kakashi's special agility courses, ect.


----------



## Vai (Feb 11, 2009)

^But you completed Rise right ?


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

And Broken Bond.


----------



## Vai (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice, sometimes I talk to people and they praise a lot one game comparing to other, and then I ask about the other and they said , I saw a couple of youtube clips .

Its hard to find good people comparing games. Mostly is just : Mine is just much better .


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, I'm apparently rich enough to own both consoles and I have the connections to get all my games (mostly) for free.

So I can compare.

The big difference between the 360 and PS3 is that the PS3 goes for the no bullshit robust approach while 360 goes for the user-friendly flashy approach. They basically do the same both in gaming and in other features.


----------



## Vai (Feb 11, 2009)

Zetta said:


> The big difference between the 360 and PS3 is that the PS3 goes for the no bullshit robust approach while 360 goes for the user-friendly flashy approach. They basically do the same both in gaming and in other features.



Yeah, Its pretty flashy and friendly, I guess it was a good change of pace since I'm pretty much crapping my pants with Dead space


----------



## Slips (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm hating Dead space I left off ages ago because I'm a game whore so I just got back to it last night

Played a few chapters enjoyed it and now I'm at pew pew asteriod shooting section 5 times dead , starting to nark me off.

I do have a few stitches in my left hand thats hampering movement a bit but its still a pain in the arse 

Anyway looking at FEAR2 at the moment as theres little else out the demo of RES 5 killed any chance of me getting that


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

I prefered the old dashboard to the NXE though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2009)

you still have the dashboard ;0 press the Guide button :0


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I prefered the old dashboard to the NXE though.



So do i, i loved the blades, i hate the NXE I wish they allowed you to choose between the two.


----------



## Slips (Feb 11, 2009)

I like NXE but it made all the themes I bought about as much good as a chocolate teapot


----------



## Vai (Feb 11, 2009)

Slips said:


> Played a few chapters enjoyed it and now I'm at pew pew asteriod shooting section 5 times dead , starting to nark me off.



That was ... hard... its sooo hard to aim right. I barely managed to beat that part.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> you still have the dashboard ;0 press the Guide button :0



But I still have that shitty Wii ripoff staring at me even in that semi-dashboard. If I wanted to see that shitty concept, I'd buy a Wii.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2009)

Shitty? Many people do not think so, especially the giant increase of sales (aka movies,etC) that has increased since the new NXE.

the blades were old and functionality was very limited. If you cannot agree on that aspect then your a huge fan of the blades and cannot see the flaws it had.


----------



## Slips (Feb 11, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> That was ... hard... its sooo hard to aim right. I barely managed to beat that part.



Indeed 

Give me mouse interface for 2 minutes so I can blitz the section and get on with the game


----------



## Fang (Feb 11, 2009)

Afro Samurai was a convulted as hell game. Seriously it was fun and all and a good run of the mill action/adventure hack and slash but some of the puzzles were a bit out there and the combat system wasn't that great.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2009)

TWF said:


> Afro Samurai was a convulted as hell game. Seriously it was fun and all and a good run of the mill action/adventure hack and slash but some of the puzzles were a bit out there and the combat system wasn't that great.



I actually liked the combat system more then DMC, just DMC did almost everything else better 

Fear 2 owns so far


----------



## Slips (Feb 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I actually liked the combat system more then DMC, just DMC did almost everything else better
> 
> Fear 2 owns so far



Are those invisible twatty ninja's in there I hated them in the first game


----------



## Zetta (Feb 13, 2009)

My philosophy in life.

Screw everyone else.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 13, 2009)

if a 360 makes alot of noise while your turning it on and it sounds like, its broken...is that bad? in that case I just turn it off and turn it back on until it sounds more quiet

also anybody know if a regular 360's memory unit can be taken off and be used on the elite?


----------



## martryn (Feb 13, 2009)

*XBox 360 2-player recommendations*

So, I'm living with a friend of mine for a while, while his wife is away at college.  We don't have a lot to do.  We go to bars, play some poker every now and then, and what have you, but we're both geeks.  Our biggest form of entertainment is throwing down some video games.  But now the problem.  He has Halo 3.  We play the fuck out of some multiplayer there.  And he has a computer, so we play some DDO (Dungeons and Dragons Online - geeks, remember).  But we want something new.  

Now, we played some Gamecube X-Men Legends or whatever, and some Rogue Squadron.  That was alright.  Then we beat Halo 3.  Then we went out and bought a Dynasty Warriors game, which was some cheap thrills.  Then we traded that in for the new Call of Duty, but... meh.  We played it, liked it... got bored of it.  If we want to play a multiplayer FPS, might as well play Halo 3 on XBox LIVE.  

So now we're looking for recommendations of other great two player co-op type games for the 360.  I've played and loved Gears of War, and we'll likely get that and the sequel, but what else is there?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 13, 2009)

I guess Army of Two, Lynch and Kane....uhhh.....get some Xbox Live games if you can.


----------



## martryn (Feb 13, 2009)

Lynch and Kane... what is that about?  I've seen that in GameStop and it looks interesting enough, but I haven't heard of it otherwise.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 13, 2009)

Guitar Hero Series.

Dance Machine shiz lol.

Scene it.

Army of Two.

Dynasty Warriors.

Left4Dead.

COD5 I think.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

martryn said:


> Lynch and Kane... what is that about?  I've seen that in GameStop and it looks interesting enough, but I haven't heard of it otherwise.



It seems like quite an interesting game but it is completely awful, stay away from it. There is a demo on XBL and PSN so try it if you must.


----------



## Vai (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, do get Gears , and if you loved it as Co-op , DO get the sequel, the campaign is way bigger, like double, about 8 hours. 

As for Live, maybe Saints row 2 in Co-op , Its a blast really, but I've never played it online.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 14, 2009)

martryn said:


> So, I'm living with a friend of mine for a while, while his wife is away at college.  We don't have a lot to do.  We go to bars, play some poker every now and then, and what have you, but we're both geeks.  Our biggest form of entertainment is throwing down some video games.  But now the problem.  He has Halo 3.  We play the fuck out of some multiplayer there.  And he has a computer, so we play some DDO (Dungeons and Dragons Online - geeks, remember).  But we want something new.
> 
> Now, we played some Gamecube X-Men Legends or whatever, and some Rogue Squadron.  That was alright.  Then we beat Halo 3.  Then we went out and bought a Dynasty Warriors game, which was some cheap thrills.  Then we traded that in for the new Call of Duty, but... meh.  We played it, liked it... got bored of it.  If we want to play a multiplayer FPS, might as well play Halo 3 on XBox LIVE.
> 
> So now we're looking for recommendations of other great two player co-op type games for the 360.  I've played and loved Gears of War, and we'll likely get that and the sequel, but what else is there?


Castle Crashers and Viva Pinata: Trouble in Paradise


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 14, 2009)

yeah, castle crashers, Dynasty warriors,  
Gears of war 2 (it has story coop, horde mode which is basically a survival mode against waves of enemies & you can play the multiplayer modes with bots offline incase you don't have live. or you can just play 2 players splitscreen on Live as well). 

Ghost recon advanced warfighter 2, tactical fps with up to 4 players splitscreen.

RE5 comes out in march and has a very good coop function. 

Eternal sonata if you guys enjoy Jrpg's.

I personally didn't enjoy kane & lynch or army of two but they both have coop ~~


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2009)

*Fear 2 Review - *

On dealing with the potential that Nagato is weak


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 14, 2009)

Who's getting street fighter four?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 14, 2009)

^^Noone.....


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 14, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> ^^Noone.....



Failure.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm probably going to GameFly it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 14, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm probably going to GameFly it.



good luck with that 























































:amazed


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 14, 2009)

Or I'll just play it on my friends PS3.  Either way.  It's not at the top of my to-play list.

I started playing Mass Effect again, it's such an awesome game.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 14, 2009)

I just started that game too. Got it for 16 bucks. Great fucking deal. Bioware finally learned to create scenes.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 14, 2009)

That's such a good deal.  You should install it to your harddrive right away.  Mine got scratched, so I had to go buy a used copy.  Oh, and the load times are way quicker if you play it off the harddrive.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 15, 2009)

I wasn't a huge fan of Mass Effect, I much prefer KoToR and Fallout 3, but it was entertaining.

Oh, and I'm going to try out SF IV, the series haven't let me down yet.  



forgotten_hero said:


> I'm probably going to GameFly it.



I gave up on gamefly a couple month's ago, they are always out of games I want to play.  If I keep my list short they just go days without giving me anything, if I make it long I end up with games I don't wanna play.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 15, 2009)

At the moment, I'm trying to figure whether I like Mass Effect or Fallout 3. I kind of like how Mass Effect handles character interactions more. But that could be because it's a third person game and Fallout is for the most part a first person shooter. The desperate and general badass moments when you run out of ammo or your weapon breaks and you have to take an enemy with your knife in Fallout are amazing. But giant scorpions and firebreathing ants creep me the hell out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2009)

I cannot wait for RE5 

the new trailer is amazing 

and the MAN IS BACK! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Wesker


HE IS DA MAN 


On the graphical side, Capcom amazes me seriously they are the best developers when it comes to graphical potential. At least the best Japan has to offer.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah resident evil looks sick, though it's not the best I've seen on consoles. I'd say killzone 2 and final fantasy 13 have better graphics but Resident evil's art design owns so it wins


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 15, 2009)

just oordered left for dead half price on play.com


----------



## Vai (Feb 15, 2009)

Just finished Dead Space.


*Spoiler*: __ 



WHAT?
How what? 

Here I am , happy to complete the game, looking at Isaac.. and it gives me the BIGGEST scare I've ever had in my life, I literally jumped back.. I couldn't even sleep 

The maze shmugly exorcise girl was nothing compared to this. 








Playing Fallout 3 now, kinda boring.. it gets better righty ?


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 15, 2009)

^It gets better after you leave the vault.  The story and dialogue get's worse.  The gameplay is the strong point.  I put around 30 hours on that game, 6 hours on the story playing through it twice, and the 24 was spent on exploring which totally made the game for me.


----------



## Vai (Feb 15, 2009)

^I'm on megaton. I found it boring the whole, talking to everyone and stuff  

And I had to load the game a couple of times, because I either stole something I didn't mean to or I just punched someone in the face randomly ( ...  ) and everyone ganged up on me.

Or I just started to drink out of the toilet when I was trying to steal things...

You can easily mess up, and then leave the house and it autosaves, that annoyed me.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 15, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> ^I'm on megaton. I found it boring the whole, talking to everyone and stuff
> 
> And I had to load the game a couple of times, because I either stole something I didn't mean to or I just punched someone in the face randomly ( ...  ) and everyone ganged up on me.
> 
> ...



Just blow up the shitty city.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 16, 2009)

Go on a mini-nuke rampage.

It's incredibly amusing.


----------



## Vai (Feb 16, 2009)

How can I do that  ?


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> How can I do that  ?



You need to play the game a little more till you get the Mini-Nuke Launcher.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 16, 2009)

Get the Fat Man, lots of money, and go fucking crazy.

I pretty much leveled Megaton like that.


----------



## Vai (Feb 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You need to play the game a little more till you get the Mini-Nuke Launcher.





I had a mini-nuke ammo, I sold it to get company during the night .


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> I had a mini-nuke ammo, I sold it to get company during the night .



 make love, not war


----------



## Zetta (Feb 17, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> How can I do that  ?



Get a quest from the black guy to defuse the bomb in the center, go to the pub and talk to the desperado looking bloke to get a quest to sabotage it, do it and get your sexy new suite at Tenpenny's.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 17, 2009)

Just finished FEAR 2, pretty damn good game.  Sort of old school it seemed like in terms of the firefights, like how you use armor and health packs as opposed to regenerating shields.  

The game isn't as scary as the first, but it does have better gameplay mechanics, good variation in locales, nice creepy story, sets up the last sequel nicely.  It definitely has some the best sound production.  The atmosphere is spot on for a FEAR game.

The ending is good, but it certainly a WTF ending

*Spoiler*: __ 



At the end of the game after seemingly fighting off everyone's favorite creepy girl Alma, you end up finding out that all this time that she has seemed to have been trying to absorb/kill you, it turns out she has been trying to rape you. 

Yes Alma has been trying to rape you all this time throughout the game, proper rape mind you. At the end you think you have defeated her in a battle of telepathic mind war, only to see in the end that she has not only mind raped you, but succeeded in actually raping you, the last thing that you see is her holding her stomach area, and placing your hand on it. Yes folks Alma has had her way with you and is going to basically give birth to your baby who will probably bring about the apocalypse.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 17, 2009)

Good thing she didn't do the Point Man.


i*c*st


----------



## Slips (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm about half way through fear and nothing has scared me as in dead space type scares 

I do however hate those zippy crawly fuckers that jump out from no where and claw your face off. Took me about 2 hours before I thought hey if I use slow-mo I can shotty there faces off


----------



## Zetta (Feb 17, 2009)

Slo-mo is too overused in FPSes nowadays.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2009)

^Really? What other FPS do it? I love the feature in fear simply cause i don't remember using it much in other shooters.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2009)

^Well Timeshift uses it. I loved the game because of it.

If you count Max Payne and Dead Space aswell.



Zetta said:


> Get a quest from the black guy to defuse the bomb in the center, go to the pub and talk to the desperado looking bloke to get a quest to sabotage it, do it and get your sexy new suite at Tenpenny's.



I disarmed the bomb, and I'm completing the side quests, I'm gonna be a good guy


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh shooters in general? I thought you meant just First person shooters.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2009)

Timeshift is a FPS, the whole point of the game is slowing, stoping or reversing time.

That and Killing people


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2009)

I know but you mentioned max payne and dead space too, both TPS. I'll add in stronghold and dead to rights aswell.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, that why I said: If you count...
Well, I had to mention max payne , I grew up playing it, and felt that the slowing time concept was awesome. It probably wasn't the first game doing it.. dunno.


About Timeshift... I never was into FPS on consoles, it always felt like they're games that belong on PC. Timeshift changed that, the gameplay felt awesome on a 360 controller, I played through the game about 3 or 4 times.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 17, 2009)

RE5 co-op is fun, hope they fix how you turn invulnerable when you jump over obstacles. You can really abuse it.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 17, 2009)

Nowadays, any game with a gun needs slo-mo. It gets ridiculous when even Rockstar's Table Tennis has it...

Timeshift was so hilariously badly scripted that they had to give you rewind/fast forward too late in the game so you wouldn't screw up their scripts.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Timeshift was so hilariously badly scripted that they had to give you rewind/fast forward too late in the game so you wouldn't screw up their scripts.



 .. wait , what does that mean  ?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol i see. Well i thought the story was well done so far. Better then vice and 3 already. We'll see how it goes. Weapon wise it's nice addition but i already liked the weapons.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 17, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I watched the *IGN* video review.
> 
> They found the gameplay additions *compelling*, but they did not find the characters and story *compelling*. The improvements to the motorcycle made it a more *compelling* vehicle, and the new guns made the gunfights more *compelling*. But they did not like that the improvements didn't transfer to GTA4, which would've made that game more *compelling*.
> 
> ...


Honestly, what did you really expect?


----------



## Bluth (Feb 18, 2009)

Hilary does tend use the word compelling a lot, I don't know I like the xbox guys on IGN, I certainly enjoy listening to the TRL podcasts, though they usually end up talking about Lost or G.I Joes or something completely unrelated to games. 

About the tiime slowing mechanic, when it's used well then it can be fun, it sort of a feature that makes a game fun, but you run the risk of spamming it and basically making the game too easy.  I try to not use it too much in FEAR since its a pretty dang good shooter without it.

Yes though FEAR 2 is not nearly as scary as the first FEAR, not even close.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 18, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> .. wait , what does that mean  ?


I saw some footage from early production. They had skirted a guard to open a door so the player could get through. Well they were unable to make the script work with rewind thing. The guard would go WTF and his AI would break.



crazymtf said:


> What other shooters do it? I can't think of many to be honest.


Enough to warrant me saying that comment. Hell, even Mass Effect, an RPG in a shooter, even manages to squeeze it in.



Vonocourt said:


> I watched the IGN video review.


See, that's the first mistake.



Bluth said:


> Yes though FEAR 2 is not nearly as scary as the first FEAR, not even close.



The first FEAR wasn't scary. I still hold Silent Hill 2 to be the ultimate horror game.


----------



## Vai (Feb 18, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I saw some footage from early production. They had skirted a guard to open a door so the player could get through. Well they were unable to make the script work with rewind thing. The guard would go WTF and his AI would break.


Now, If only his head exploded when the AI breaks, that would have been fun.


----------



## JojoStar (Feb 18, 2009)

tbh GTA would be better if it didnt crash the Xbox every time i tried to play it...
i dno i think i prefer San Andreas


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 18, 2009)

I haven't had any problems with GTA when I put it on my 360.


----------



## Vai (Feb 18, 2009)

^Me neither, well.. other than the lack of fun


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2009)

time shift 

as for GTA IV: The Lost and Damned it was decent additions with the new guns. But all the new characters are stereotypical red neck bikers to the _extreme_. and who's fuckin idea was it to take helicopters out of free mode in multiplayer?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 19, 2009)

Is it worth buying?


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

Let the RRoD jokes start all over again. MS announces (kinda) a new Red 360 Elite.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 19, 2009)

Least when it rrods, it'll look pretty.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 19, 2009)

what's the word on Unreal Tournament 3?


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 19, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Ah I see now where this is being said, but what the hell?  If they have DVDs that output in an HD format... I don't know, but what the hell.  That doesn't make any sense.  More specifically, what's the catch?



Could be a WMV HD file or something of the sort.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2009)

*My Street Fighter 4 review - *

These people


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> *My Street Fighter 4 review - *
> 
> lol    wow



Huh, you make the arcade mode sound hard.  Is Seth harder than Bison in SF2 and the alpha games?  I try to stay away from overly difficult games, but I haven't had a SF game that stumped me.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Huh, you make the arcade mode sound hard.  Is Seth harder than Bison in SF2 and the alpha games?  I try to stay away from overly difficult games, but I haven't had a SF game that stumped me.



Bison > Seth > Gill

Don't worry about arcade mode too much if you plan on playing against others though, just beat it on the easiest setting to unlock everyone.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 19, 2009)

Seth is a bitch, plain and simple. You can floor him one round and the next he cheaps your ass.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2009)

Seth is a cheap A.I. for sure and has the ability of the "Fuck You" button. Besides that though the gameplay is fun and even more so once you get past the learning curve. Well for me anyway since i don't play to many 2D fighters.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 20, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Bison > Seth > Gill
> 
> Don't worry about arcade mode too much if you plan on playing against others though, just beat it on the easiest setting to unlock everyone.



I just like watching the endings.  There are endings for everyone right?  When I got SF EX I felt like I got ripped off when I found out the ending is a "congratulations screen"


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes a anime opening and ending for every character.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 20, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> I just like watching the endings.  There are endings for everyone right?  When I got SF EX I felt like I got ripped off when I found out the ending is a "congratulations screen"



Yea every character has an ending.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2009)

Got my ninja blade in today. gonna go play it in a bit


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Got my ninja blade in today. gonna go play it in a bit



I've heard some terrible things about that. Let's see what you think of it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks interesting enough.  Looking forward to see what your opinion of it is.

Edit:  Just saw the Mass Effect 2 teaser...so excited.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I've heard some terrible things about that. Let's see what you think of it.



I love it. Where is terrible stuff on it? Mean the one review from japan from the most bias piece of shit mag ever? 

It's just a very cool action pack ride, probably my fave action game this gen.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, that good?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2009)

Well it's better then DMC, much better then NG2, better then sigma, so yeah it's probably the bestg one so far. GOW3 will probably top it.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I love it. Where is terrible stuff on it? Mean the one review from japan from the most bias piece of shit mag ever?
> 
> It's just a very cool action pack ride, probably my fave action game this gen.



Are we still talking about ninja blade?  Best action game this gen?  I was expecting it to be below ninja gaiden.  I gotta check this out, ninja gaiden was badass.

Oh man I can't wait for mass effect 2 also, I wish I could make my character a turian.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 21, 2009)

ME2 trailer? 
gotta find it now 

ordered ut3 for basically nothing. xD


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ME2 trailer?
> gotta find it now
> 
> ordered ut3 for basically nothing. xD



[YOUTUBE]oIOaJA-apis[/YOUTUBE]

Watch it in HD as it looks great.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Are we still talking about ninja blade?  Best action game this gen?  I was expecting it to be below ninja gaiden.  I gotta check this out, ninja gaiden was badass.
> 
> Oh man I can't wait for mass effect 2 also, I wish I could make my character a turian.



Besides the main ninja unit nothing relates to Ninja gaiden design at all. This has much better design from monsters, but it's to be expected from the Otogi creator's. 

And since Ninja gaiden 2 was pretty much a huge disappointment compared to the first most action games can pass it. This one is a great action cinematic game with lots of great looking combo's and such. Just if you don't like QTE you'll probably hate it. Lucky for me i love em and that's why finishing scenes and escape scenes look to badass.


----------



## Vai (Feb 21, 2009)

Uff, just received DMC4 as a later birthday present, 

But im freaking obssessed with Fallout 3, the game just turned out awesome. 
I've cloked 25 hours, and I'm still reaching the other vault.


Now That I found out I could teleport between cities 

And pip-boy gives you light


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Uff, just received DMC4 as a later birthday present,
> 
> But im freaking obssessed with Fallout 3, the game just turned out awesome.
> I've cloked 25 hours, and I'm still reaching the other vault.
> ...



 You really took your time to learn these. Better late than never i guess.

_Fallout 3_ can get really obsessive when you discover some of the weirder side quests.


----------



## Vai (Feb 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You really took your time to learn these. Better late than never i guess.
> 
> _Fallout 3_ can get really obsessive when you discover some of the weirder side quests.



... 

Its oh.. hey.. I killed a wannabee ant queen


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> ...
> 
> Its oh.. hey.. I killed a wannabee ant queen



I hate those goddamned fire ants I tackled that quest when i was at a low level and it caused me a lot of problems


----------



## Vai (Feb 21, 2009)

Combat shotgun


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Combat shotgun



I'm not sure I ever got that. Or I got it around the time I got the minigun and nothing else was needed

A great point in the game was when I was in an underground station and i saw a radroach fighting with a super mutant. So I turned off my flash light, (which I knew how to do) went prone and sneaked up behind him, by now the rad roach had somehow brung his [super mutant] health to half and then i let off with my minigun. It was awesome.


----------



## Vai (Feb 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> So I turned off my flash light, (which I knew how to do)



I knew how to turn it off  ... I just didn't knew how to turn it on 

Me ? I'm a classic guns guy, Chinese Assault Rifle, Combat Shotgun, Sniper Rifle and a LOT of grenades, Grenades in Vats are so powerfull


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> I knew how to turn it off  ... I just didn't knew how to turn it on
> 
> Me ? I'm a classic guns guy, Chinese Assault Rifle, Combat Shotgun, Sniper Rifle and a LOT of grenades, Grenades in Vats are so powerfull



I don't find the grenades all that useful for some reason. I should go back and play _Fallout 3_ again


----------



## Vai (Feb 21, 2009)

Two grenades with a 63 % of hit, kill a super brute


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I don't find the grenades all that useful for some reason. I should go back and play _Fallout 3_ again



If the mob is in a tight room and they are bunched together 2 grenades can clear that room.  Very helpful when I ran into a room full of enclave soldiers.  I prefer it over the rocket launcher.

And I used mines against those fireants, just plant the mines and string them on.  I use explosives quite frequently.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 22, 2009)

me2 trailer fucked up mah mind 
I'm gonna get back to fallout 3 when the other two dlc's are out 

it took me about 20+ hours until I realized I had been pressing the wrong button when repairing. so instead of repairing stuff (which I rarely used because of this->) I threw the gun/armor in better condition away XD
It's a godamn miracle I never noticed that >__>
anyway I just thought my repair skill was so low that I did more damage than good when I tried to repair 
I blame the über small text on my TV


----------



## MS81 (Feb 22, 2009)

yes guys I finally got another 360 so I'll be playing with all you guys again.

reserved Ninja Blade and RE:5


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 23, 2009)

Ninja blade.....havent seen any videos of that yet, is it gonna be a NG clone??


----------



## Zetta (Feb 23, 2009)

I always use my fatman if I need to clear rooms. Because... well, when else are you gonna use it?


----------



## Slips (Feb 24, 2009)

Shepard killed in action fuck offf 

My Shepard was a hard bastard harsh twat she wouldn't be killed 

I hope that's a mind fuck being honest I enjoy games where I can continue where I left off not some new noob who randomly appears on the scene


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I always use my fatman if I need to clear rooms. Because... well, when else are you gonna use it?



When killing innocent people.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 24, 2009)

Slips said:


> Shepard killed in action fuck offf
> 
> My Shepard was a hard bastard harsh twat she wouldn't be killed
> 
> I hope that's a mind fuck being honest I enjoy games where I can continue where I left off not some new noob who randomly appears on the scene



It was stated that you can carry over your save files from the first game to the second.  And I doubt that Shepard is dead; it's called a teaser for a reason.


----------



## Slips (Feb 24, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> It was stated that you can carry over your save files from the first game to the second.  And I doubt that Shepard is dead; it's called a teaser for a reason.



Turd that save is on my old 360 

Invests in a memory card


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 25, 2009)

freaking love unreal tournament 3 
despite warzone being slightly annoying at times and the campaign is just a long tutorial for the online (still fun to play but it's just matches tied together with a lameass story) xD

and I only paid a fifth of the full price 

and sooon RE5 is here


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 25, 2009)

And Halo Wars before RE: 5.


----------



## Vai (Feb 25, 2009)

Fallout 3 ....


.... I hate vault 92 



Tips on how to kill those bastards, my shotgun to the face is not working and I'm out of grenades


----------



## Memos (Feb 25, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Fallout 3 ....
> 
> 
> .... I hate vault 92
> ...



Minigun to the cranium usually does the trick


----------



## Vai (Feb 25, 2009)

But they gangbang attack me before I could take it out.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, I doubt Sheppard is really dead.

They say that the choices you made in ME will greatly differentiate the story of ME2, like if you spared a character in ME it will change the storyline in ME2, looking forward to that if true, I like games where every playthrough is different.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 26, 2009)

Already been established in the ME 2 thread...

But yeah, I can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 26, 2009)

I like how you only unlock Spectre Grade Pimp Gear when you get the Rich achievement.

Then again, if you have those weapons, there's not much that can stand up to you barring Saren.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 26, 2009)

Who knew Uno+Xbox=Penis Pictures


----------



## Slips (Feb 26, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Fallout 3 ....
> 
> 
> .... I hate vault 92
> ...



Lincoln's repeater + Vats to the head =

Head explodes
Head explodes
Head explodes

best small gun in the game and my personal favourite choice throughout the game


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Who knew Uno+Xbox=Penis Pictures



 People have been posting pics or videos of their penises as their UNO avatars for a while now.


----------



## Vai (Feb 26, 2009)

Slips said:


> Lincoln's repeater + Vats to the head =
> 
> Head explodes
> Head explodes
> ...



What's Lincoln's repeater  ?


Been Playing DMC4 ... Aparently, I can't get more than a B ( a freaking B  ) at catching orbs, Where I only get S's on DMC3 

Why is that  ?


I do however like to play as Nero, the guy has a good solid gameplay.


----------



## Slips (Feb 26, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> What's Lincoln's repeater  ?



A unique hunting rifle that fires magnum rounds found in the museum of history where Underworld is


----------



## Zetta (Feb 26, 2009)

If you did the Replicating Man quest, the Android's Plasma Rifle is awesome if you use energy weapons or have cyborg.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 26, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> And Halo Wars before RE: 5.



not for me


----------



## Slips (Feb 26, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> not for me



Me neither

If fact I don't fancy either of them. Console rts don't do it for me and after the demo of RE5 I didn't take to it

Just star ocean 4 on my list at the moment I got a perfectly good copy of SF4 to trade in


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 26, 2009)

Star ocean is going to have to wait for me, since it's an sp game it doesn't really matter to me when I play it xD

now when's the next big games coming anyway?


----------



## Jotun (Feb 26, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> People have been posting pics or videos of their penises as their UNO avatars for a while now.



Ya I know, I dled Uno quite awhile ago, I just thought it was some random peeps, but it seems it's mandatory in that game >_>


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 26, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> not for me



I was talking in terms of release dates.  Halo Wars comes out the 3 and RE: 5 comes out the 13.  I think.


----------



## Quagles (Feb 27, 2009)

I got 3,000 microsoft points, what do I get? I was thinking Castle crashers, but what else is recommended?  Not sure what else, maybe Street Fighter :/


----------



## Memos (Feb 27, 2009)

Quagles said:


> I got 3,000 microsoft points, what do I get? I was thinking Castle crashers, but what else is recommended?  Not sure what else, maybe Street Fighter :/



_Geometry Wars Retro Evolved 2_, _Castle Crashers_, _Banjo Kazooie_, _Braid_, _Bionic Commando_.

These all have demos on the XBLA so try them out before you buy.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 27, 2009)

Did they bring out the patch for Castle Crashers yet that fixes the flawed online modes?

I love that game and it's definitely worth the money..I just haven't had a chance to play online properly with it so I haven't touched it in months.


----------



## JojoStar (Feb 27, 2009)

> I got 3,000 microsoft points, what do I get? I was thinking Castle crashers, but what else is recommended? Not sure what else, maybe Street Fighter :/




what about GTA lost and damned?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Did they bring out the patch for Castle Crashers yet that fixes the flawed online modes?
> 
> I love that game and it's definitely worth the money..I just haven't had a chance to play online properly with it so I haven't touched it in months.



I haven't heard anything about it. Apparently Fulp gave the responsibility to someone else to make the patch.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 27, 2009)

I liked Bringing Down the Sky for Mass Effect.


----------



## ROCKLEE_1388 (Feb 27, 2009)

Geometry Wars Retro Evolved 2 is pretty good


----------



## Ral (Feb 27, 2009)

Been playing Street Fighter 4 non stop.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 27, 2009)

^game looks awesome, everyone and their mum is playing it on my friendslist


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Feb 27, 2009)

been a while since i used my 360, last game i played was ninja gaiden 2 and that was about 9mnths ago

only game i got now is fifa 09 

my gamertag is Tabs2002


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 27, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Did they bring out the patch for Castle Crashers yet that fixes the flawed online modes?
> 
> I love that game and it's definitely worth the money..I just haven't had a chance to play online properly with it so I haven't touched it in months.


Yeah, the game is fixed and they've also released some dirt cheap basic DLC for it.  Works as it should.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 28, 2009)

FabCesc said:


> been a while since i used my 360, last game i played was ninja gaiden 2 and that was about 9mnths ago
> 
> only game i got now is fifa 09
> 
> my gamertag is Tabs2002



haha just like my brother, he basically got a 360 to play fifa09, don't ask me why


----------



## MS81 (Feb 28, 2009)

Do any1 have SO: Last Hope?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 28, 2009)

I do, and I'm enjoying it so far. Except for the terrible voice acting, frame rate drops, and graphics during cut scenes.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2009)

Voice acting is fine for me, yeah the "Kay" girl is a bit annoying and the angel chick is fucking terrible but everyone else is fine. It's the dialog man, JRPG can't grasp people over the age 13 play RPGS too 

As for the rest of SO4, like the story, love the battle system, like the design. Everything about it is easily pushing it towards the best RPG next to Lost Odyssey.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 28, 2009)

Been thinking of buying an Xbox 360 for a bit, but I have some questions about it. 1) Did Microsoft fix their Red Ring of Death problem? Because if not, I might as well go and buy a PS3. I don't want my system breaking down on me 2 weeks into the purchase. 2) Need to know some upcoming killer apps, offline and online. I'm loving Gears of War 2 on Xbox Live right now; I plan on making Gears 2 my first buy. I'll probably buy a Guitar Hero game too.  Need some more reasons to justify my purchase. So name some. Aside from games like SFIV and RE5. 3) Anyone play Gears 2? Horde? Elimination? Can you let me beat you?

That's all I have for now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 28, 2009)

FitzChivalry said:


> Been thinking of buying an Xbox 360 for a bit, but I have some questions about it. 1) Did Microsoft fix their Red Ring of Death problem? Because if not, I might as well go and buy a PS3. I don't want my system breaking down on me 2 weeks into the purchase. 2) Need to know some upcoming killer apps, offline and online. I'm loving Gears of War 2 on Xbox Live right now; I plan on making Gears 2 my first buy. I'll probably buy a Guitar Hero game too.  Need some more reasons to justify my purchase. So name some. Aside from games like SFIV and RE5. 3) Anyone play Gears 2? Horde? Elimination? Can you let me beat you?
> 
> That's all I have for now.






The RROD on the new Jasper model systems is rare to find .


----------



## Fang (Feb 28, 2009)

Not too mention you still have the three year warranty on the RROD anyway.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Feb 28, 2009)

FitzChivalry said:


> Been thinking of buying an Xbox 360 for a bit, but I have some questions about it. 1) Did Microsoft fix their Red Ring of Death problem? Because if not, I might as well go and buy a PS3. I don't want my system breaking down on me 2 weeks into the purchase. 2) Need to know some upcoming killer apps, offline and online. I'm loving Gears of War 2 on Xbox Live right now; I plan on making Gears 2 my first buy. I'll probably buy a Guitar Hero game too.  Need some more reasons to justify my purchase. So name some. Aside from games like SFIV and RE5. 3) Anyone play Gears 2? Horde? Elimination? Can you let me beat you?
> 
> That's all I have for now.


wat type of games u into?


----------



## Cel3stial (Feb 28, 2009)

So I called Microsoft on Jan 1st to find info regarding my hardrive being fixed and they told me my warranty ran out Dec 29th. Mind you their phones were fucked up Dec 30th.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Feb 28, 2009)

FitzChivalry said:


> Anyone play Gears 2? Horde? Elimination?
> 
> That's all I have for now.



You better start finding lots of people to play private matches with you. You do NOT want to play public matchmaking as it still is now after two updates. If you want private Horde, add me. I still haven't finished it on Hardcore 50 on Day One with boomshield whoring.

It's sad when Epic still can't fix Gears 1 like problems with multiplayer. Look at what Bungie's done with H:3.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 28, 2009)

1)  Pretty sure they did.  Heard they were making a new chip or something that was supposed to reduce the amount of heat generated...or something along those lines.  All I know is that the number of RRoD has decreased a lot.

2)  Mass Effect is always a good choice...not sure if you want newer games or not.


----------



## Slips (Mar 1, 2009)

I gots the RROD BOO HOO

Anyway my elite is dead and I cant be arsed to send it off to gaysoft so I'm just going to buy a new one my question is do which 360's come with a hdmi port as I already have the 120gig HD so if I go for a slighty cheaper option I'm all for it


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 1, 2009)

Slips said:


> I gots the RROD BOO HOO
> 
> Anyway my elite is dead and I cant be arsed to send it off to gaysoft so I'm just going to buy a new one my question is do which 360's come with a hdmi port as I already have the 120gig HD so if I go for a slighty cheaper option I'm all for it


All modern 360's have HDMI ports.  I would imagine any you find in stored these days will have them.  Ever since the "Core" was rebranded to the "Arcade" every SKU had an HDMI port.


----------



## Slips (Mar 1, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> All modern 360's have HDMI ports.  I would imagine any you find in stored these days will have them.  Ever since the "Core" was rebranded to the "Arcade" every SKU had an HDMI port.



Excellent so I should be ok with an arcade version and just hook me 120gig HD to it


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 1, 2009)

I was looking at my xbox 2day and i thought it does look damn plain  do any of you guys have skins?

i need some for £8 from china which look pretty damn decent.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2009)

Gotz me halo warz, it's sexy


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2009)

Halo Wars looks meh to me.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2009)

Well i like halo and i like rts, so it's a nice combination


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 1, 2009)

Did you get the limited edition?  Because I was looking at what it came with, and it said Mythic Map Pack.  I was wondering if that meant you get to play it before it's actually released for Halo 3.

Oh, and looking forward to your review of it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 1, 2009)

Kingdom Under Fire 2 looks to have the potential to be a truly epic online game if they can pull it off. read the interview on gamespot or W/e





Hibari Kyoya said:


> I was looking at my xbox 2day and i thought it does look damn plain  do any of you guys have skins?
> 
> i need some for £8 from china which look pretty damn decent.



I've put stickers all over mine 
the cover from Radioheads In Rainbows on one side and a big one of Mr.Burns saying "excellent" on the other ;D


----------



## SaiST (Mar 1, 2009)

So, I guess this hasn't been brought up here yet? _Virtual On: Oratorio Tangram_ is coming to XBLA this Spring.



|​
---color editing, three new VRs.
-High Definition update.
-System-Link *and* Xbox Live online battle mode.
-1200 points.


*Spoiler*: _Screenshots_ 








​



One of my all time favorites. Me and an old friend of mine put so many hours into the Dreamcast port, just going back and forth in it's versus mode. Pick it up, guys. It's well worth those fifteen bucks.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 1, 2009)

> So, I guess this hasn't been brought up here yet? _Virtual On: Oratorio Tangram_ is coming to XBLA this Spring.



So then its only been confirmed for XBLA?


----------



## SaiST (Mar 1, 2009)

That's right.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 1, 2009)

Tch... MS is that much closer to getting my 200 bucks.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd give it to 'em.

For the love of VOOT... 

Gonna dig up a few match vids on YouTube, try to give you folks a better idea of what the game's like(more specifically, how fast-paced it can get when better players are in control)


----------



## Slips (Mar 1, 2009)

I was looking at a cheap arcade 360 but then saw this and I couldn't resist


----------



## MS81 (Mar 1, 2009)

Slips said:


> I was looking at a cheap arcade 360 but then saw this and I couldn't resist



yuppie!!! I'm getting this as well.


----------



## Memos (Mar 1, 2009)

Somehow, red and the 360 don't go together


----------



## Slips (Mar 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Somehow, red and the 360 don't go together



I like the look of it the controller esp 

I mean when was the last time you had a red console 

I never liked the white original which is why I got an elite (RIP) as soon as possible


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 1, 2009)

Red looks like shit to be fair. Has to be black or silver.


----------



## Man in Black (Mar 1, 2009)

Slips said:


> I was looking at a cheap arcade 360 but then saw this and I couldn't resist


Damn, it's already showing the 3 red rings of death in the promo pic.


----------



## Memos (Mar 1, 2009)

Slips said:


> I like the look of it the controller esp
> 
> I mean when was the last time you had a red console
> 
> I never liked the white original which is why I got an elite (RIP) as soon as possible


Sorry to hear about your Elite.

The 360 controller looks great anyway but it looks especially great in black and now red. It's just the the console doesn't have a very nice tone of red.


Hunter x One Piece said:


> Damn, it's already showing the 3 red rings of death in the promo pic.


----------



## Slips (Mar 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Sorry to hear about your Elite.
> 
> The 360 controller looks great anyway but it looks especially great in black and now red. It's just the the console doesn't have a very nice tone of red.



I like the colour it has a different appeal to it. As much as I liked the elite after a while it was just another black console 

At least when this one RROD on me as mention it will look the part I'm on the ferking 3rd already

Besides if I get too bored of it I'll just send it my mate for a while hes grade A at modding consoles he painted his 360 to a camouflage effect


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2009)

Would've looked better as a deep red.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Did you get the limited edition?  Because I was looking at what it came with, and it said Mythic Map Pack.  I was wondering if that meant you get to play it before it's actually released for Halo 3.
> 
> Oh, and looking forward to your review of it.



Bought regular, got limited on order. When i get it i sell my regular on ebay for almost full price


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 1, 2009)

Donkey is a beast in SF4, you must teach me master.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 1, 2009)

Honestly, the color of your gaming console is really irrelevant.  I have the shit green Halo 3 console (got it dirt cheap) and I really never notice it.

It plays the games I put in it, so I'm happy.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 1, 2009)

Is there any fantastic reason as to why I should drop an extra $40 on a wireless headset as opposed to the vastly cheaper wired one?

Don't particularly care for the red Xbox 360. I'll go ahead and buy the Pro version, do some killin' on Gears 2.


FabCesc said:


> wat type of games u into?



Most types, I guess, save for racing.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 1, 2009)

FitzChivalry said:


> Is there any fantastic reason as to why I should drop an extra $40 on a wireless headset as opposed to the vastly cheaper wired one?


If you have a fetish for wireless-only tech maybe.  Back on the original Xbox I broke headset after headset mostly due to accidental wire snagging and stuff, but I haven't had such a problem yet with my 360 headset.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 2, 2009)

FitzChivalry said:


> Is there any fantastic reason as to why I should drop an extra $40 on a wireless headset as opposed to the vastly cheaper wired one?


My experience with the wireless headset has been pretty bad. I have to raise my voice higher than what I'm normally comfortably with, or cup my hand over it just so the headset can pick up my voice. I can hear others just fine though.

Thing is, it's one of those first generation wireless headsets. I've heard the later batches are much better, but I've been hesitant to put down the cash to see for myself. If you really want the convenience, give it a shot. I say go for a wired headset though...

Oh, and buy VOOT. >:I


----------



## MS81 (Mar 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Somehow, red and the 360 don't go together



hahaha I guess you were on N4g.com RROD much???:rofl


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't like the standard wired headsets; mine always stops working at random times.  Sometimes I can speak in it and other times it just doesn't work.


----------



## Memos (Mar 2, 2009)

MS81 said:


> hahaha I guess you were on N4g.com RROD much???:rofl



N4g? what happened on N4g?


----------



## MS81 (Mar 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> N4g? what happened on N4g?



they was making jokes about the red 360.


----------



## Memos (Mar 2, 2009)

MS81 said:


> they was making jokes about the red 360.



When was this? I would like to see it. Do you have a link?


----------



## D1am0nds (Mar 2, 2009)

I want to get HALO WARS!!


----------



## GrimeWire (Mar 2, 2009)

D1am0nds said:


> I want to get HALO WARS!!



Lost in life


----------



## Fang (Mar 2, 2009)

Whatever happened to that Alan Wake game?


----------



## Memos (Mar 2, 2009)

TWF said:


> Whatever happened to that Alan Wake game?



It got delayed a few times but apparently it will be at E3 this year.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2009)

*My Ninja Blade Review -*

Yakiyu Shikoza

Awesome game


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2009)

*My Halo Wars Review - *

sickest sex story ever


----------



## Memos (Mar 2, 2009)

No one cares about your reviews, they're lame.

*clicks link and reads*


----------



## MS81 (Mar 3, 2009)

damn so Ninja Blade is that damn good CRAZY! I can't w8 to get my copy.


----------



## Slips (Mar 3, 2009)

Some one find me the music to this fallout 3 flash 

Arreanain


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 3, 2009)

That airplane cutscene was pretty epic....


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2009)

Now just imagine playing it, it's even more epic.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 3, 2009)

Why were people just standing around their cars on a freeway?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2009)

Highway is shut off, everyone is getting effected, there waiting for evacuation helicopters.


----------



## Cel3stial (Mar 3, 2009)

Mmmmm I loves me some Ninja Blade.


----------



## Slips (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone play the demo of H.A.W.X

I enjoyed that I did controls will take a bit of getting use too but it was very enjoyable

I'll be picking that up on release


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 5, 2009)

^yeah it was pretty damn awesome and I am even considering getting it, even tho I've never enjoyed a modern day combat flight game up to now :0

it's like cod4 in the skies


----------



## Slips (Mar 5, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^yeah it was pretty damn awesome and I am even considering getting it, even tho I've never enjoyed a modern day combat flight game up to now :0
> 
> it's like cod4 in the skies



I liked the little things

Like when you have a missile on your tail stall the plane and enter freefall to avoid it. Then hope to hell you can pull back up


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 5, 2009)

Slips said:


> Anyone play the demo of H.A.W.X
> 
> I enjoyed that I did controls will take a bit of getting use too but it was very enjoyable
> 
> I'll be picking that up on release



Lol just press x and follow path to dodge little missile.
Eh, it looked decent but I prefer realism in my flight sims.


----------



## Cel3stial (Mar 5, 2009)

Ninja Blade is going to be the God of War killer in terms of over the top action.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 5, 2009)

Slips said:


> Some one find me the music to this fallout 3 flash
> 
> links



This is seriously great.


----------



## Slips (Mar 6, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> Lol just press x and follow path to dodge little missile.
> Eh, it looked decent but I prefer realism in my flight sims.



ERS doesnt seem to work when you get to the more advanced planes

at the end of the real mission in the demo you get a few planes that are fast as fuck 

You spend ten minutes trying to get on there arse whilst dogeing 10 missile locks at the same time


----------



## MS81 (Mar 7, 2009)

Imperiex said:


> Ninja Blade is going to be the God of War killer in terms of over the top action.


WHOA!!!! there bronco. I think it wants to be a GOW killer but can't quite get it right.


----------



## Slips (Mar 7, 2009)

Just got HAWX and Halo wars

Halo wars will just sit pretty in my collection I dont plan on playing it unless really bored not a fan of console rts 

Hawx is proving challenging I blitzed the early mission but now I'm getting pounded due to the sheer number of planes trying to take my arse down


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm planning on getting either Last Remnant or Hawx next week 

trading in Warhammer,Kuf, circle of doom and a wii game so I won't waste that much money ~~


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2009)

I was gonna order hawx, street fighter 4 and pgr 4 from the UK just to realize my credit card expired


----------



## Slips (Mar 7, 2009)

Last Remnant was a big disappointment

The battle system is impressive but thats all it has going for it and if you do get it install it on your HD as it suffers from massive slowdown 

slow story
characters are a bit pish

I'd take infinate undiscovery over it any day

I'm really enjoying Hawx its the first game for a long time where I can say I'm having a blast playing its unlike any other 360 game I have and trying to take out 12 planes and dodging 8 or so missiles at the same time is engaging

Also the ERS feature is fantastic as the main problem with plane games is the endless circling to get a decent shot. But with ERS it calculates a route so you can get directly behind them it still takes a bit of work to fly the route but its sweet doing a loop over your enemy and launching 2/3 missiles on his arse  

Also all the pre order codes have been leaked so you can unlock extra planes off the bat


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh Oh Oh, today i gotz what we like to call, resident EVIL 5  Take pictures when i get home.


----------



## Slips (Mar 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Oh Oh Oh, today i gotz what we like to call, resident EVIL 5  Take pictures when i get home.



I'm still 50/50 whither to get that

On one hand I thought the demo was poor and Sheva pissed me off

On the other when its released here I have a week off work with not a lot to do so it may be worth picking up to pass the time 

Anyway for now back to Hawx


----------



## Cel3stial (Mar 7, 2009)

RE5 is a must.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2009)

I heard some pretty bad things about RE5's controls and its effects on the gameplay, and as far as I'm concerned there's hardly anything more frustrating to me than shitty controls.


----------



## Slips (Mar 7, 2009)

You cant move and shoot at the same time what kind of 2004 gameplay does that to you 

The other thing that bugs me is the real time menu system if Sheva runs out of bullets and she will as she misses 90% of the time you have to attempt to give her ammo whilst 20 zombies are chewing on you

I mean theres no doubt the plot and set pieces will own as they always do for Resi games but little things like the above can really spoil a game for me


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm actually gonna wait on RE5, mostly since I'm most likely to play through it once or twice in coop, and unless the game is long that doesn't make for much value ~~


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 7, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I heard some pretty bad things about RE5's controls and its effects on the gameplay, and as far as I'm concerned there's hardly anything more frustrating to me than shitty controls.



WHY DO I HAVE TO STAND STILL TO BRANDISH MY KNIFE?!?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2009)

On chapter 2-3 of RE5, played it for 3 hours with a friend. Awesome game


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 8, 2009)

The RE5 controls issue had been totally overblown.  It's a problem yea, but even in the demo I have long since gotten over that.  Shits still fun.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2009)

Anyone tried it in local coop yet?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 8, 2009)

^^ the controls only bothered me with the fact that they could have been smoother, but it's not really an issue at all after like 5-10 minutes of playing. unless you're senile or something


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 8, 2009)

God I want to cock punch the QC in charge at Square Enix every time Star Ocean 4 freezes during my grinding sessions.


----------



## Slips (Mar 8, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> God I want to cock punch the QC in charge at Square Enix every time Star Ocean 4 freezes during my grinding sessions.



I've never had that problem yet

In fact the biggest problem I have encounted in SO4 is

Release date April the 24th 2009


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> God I want to cock punch the QC in charge at Square Enix every time Star Ocean 4 freezes during my grinding sessions.



Install to harddrive = ends frustration.


----------



## Cel3stial (Mar 8, 2009)

Hmmm I loves me some SF4 right now.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 9, 2009)

RE5 controls are fine, honestly, if you've played the demo you would know. The game was made to be played with a friend though and I don't think the game shines as much when you're playing solo. Merc mode is a diff story. Look's like it's gonna have alot of replay value too.

Last Remnant and Inf Undiscovery were both disappointing imo, the battles in last remnant felt pointless and alot of things in Undiscovery were slow/pointless.

I had forgotten about how things changed in SO3, which then carried over into SO4. SO2 was so good I keep hoping for a remakish version of it. I hate how they restricted skills and item creation. The actual combat is awesome in SO4, but you don't seem to get alot of moves. Also linking ambushes is pretty irritating for no reason imo.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 9, 2009)

Cel3stial said:


> Hmmm I loves me some SF4 right now.



I got SF4 and let me tell you, I love the game on 360 but the controller on PS3 felt more comfortable. 

I was trying to jump and I did a shoryuken instead.


----------



## Pein (Mar 9, 2009)

MS81 said:


> I got SF4 and let me tell you, I love the game on 360 but the controller on PS3 felt more comfortable.
> 
> I was trying to jump and I did a shoryuken instead.



buy a fight pad or a stick


----------



## Cel3stial (Mar 9, 2009)

PS3 controller?Bleh....


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 9, 2009)

anyone else got Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway? shit is epic! :0
though I've only tried the online once it was pretty dissapointing, gonna give it another go later and hopefully be proven somewhat wrong xD


----------



## Slips (Mar 9, 2009)

Fucking Haxw has me on a frustrating level

I have to protect a spy plan whilst fighting a million other planes who are jamming my weapons systems so it take 20 minutes to get a lock on whilst avoiding 10 missiles every minute

It wouldn't be so bad if I could stick with the spy plane but the thing runs at the speed of smell whilst my slowest seems to be light speed 

Everytime its the same thing

"Spyplane were getting hit we need help"

me ok on my way ah right theres the plane 4000km away north if I can just get close to it oh there it goes now I'm 150000km ahead of the fucker

and whilst this is going on my 2 wingmen are on the other side of the map swooping a tank for the 40th time because they cant hit it


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2009)

*My Watchmen Review - *
Volume 23 RAW


----------



## Bluth (Mar 10, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> anyone else got Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway? shit is epic! :0
> though I've only tried the online once it was pretty dissapointing, gonna give it another go later and hopefully be proven somewhat wrong xD



BiA is an awesome series, it's most realistic of the WWII shooters since its tactical and every level is based on real locations as they were during the war.  I also like how it stayed with a set group of guys unlike in COD where you switched perspective.  

Personally I thought Hells Highway could have been better, it had a couple graphical and control issues, for the most part it was fine, but for instance the grass in HH is not up to par in current gen games.  

I loved playing as Baker or Hartsock and I hope they keep the series going with Battle of the Bulge game.


----------



## Cel3stial (Mar 10, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> anyone else got Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway? shit is epic! :0
> though I've only tried the online once it was pretty dissapointing, gonna give it another go later and hopefully be proven somewhat wrong xD



Its too cliche.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 10, 2009)

Bluth said:


> BiA is an awesome series, it's most realistic of the WWII shooters since its tactical and every level is based on real locations as they were during the war.  I also like how it stayed with a set group of guys unlike in COD where you switched perspective.
> 
> Personally I thought Hells Highway could have been better, it had a couple graphical and control issues, for the most part it was fine, but for instance the grass in HH is not up to par in current gen games.
> 
> I loved playing as Baker or Hartsock and I hope they keep the series going with Battle of the Bulge game.



love the singleplayer so far, shit is intense!
I miss the coop missions somewhat though 



Cel3stial said:


> Its too cliche.



coming from a guy with a Halo avatar takes the edge out of it ;D


----------



## Bluth (Mar 10, 2009)

It's not that cliche, I mean for one you aren't some supersoldier in a elite squadron, or an operative of some secret organization, you're just a squad leader in the airborne.  It's also the only WWII game that involves tactics in it's gameplay as a shooter, a couple hits and you're dead.  The story is pretty much a ripoff of the Band of Brothers series, but that's not exactly the worse series to rip a game off.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 10, 2009)

Bluth said:


> Personally I thought Hells Highway could have been better, it had a couple graphical and control issues, for the most part it was fine, *but for instance the grass in HH is not up to par in current gen games.  *


I'm sorry, but I can't help but laugh at how ridiculous that sounds.

I only played the demo, s'okay.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 11, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't help but laugh at how ridiculous that sounds.
> 
> I only played the demo, s'okay.


Trust me.  The grass and just about everything else in that game looks like shiiit these days.  The grassssss.  Game's decently fun though.  Nowhere near the quality of the original BiA games.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2009)

So, who's getting RE5 on the 360?


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm most likely getting it on the PS3. Now that I think about it, the majority of the multi-plat games I buy are for the Triple... Hm, I should probably make an effort to buy at least one or two in the future for my 360.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 11, 2009)

My Star Ocean 4 continuously freezes in the middle of a boss fight and I already installed it... It only happens when I switch out party members...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> So, who's getting RE5 on the 360?



Already got it on 360, ps3 online sucks to much to get it on there.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 11, 2009)

Bluth said:


> It's not that cliche, I mean for one you aren't some supersoldier in a elite squadron, or an operative of some secret organization, you're just a squad leader in the airborne.  It's also the only WWII game that involves tactics in it's gameplay as a shooter, a couple hits and you're dead.  The story is pretty much a ripoff of the Band of Brothers series, but that's not exactly the worse series to rip a game off.



I agree, I think it's awesome that they make your teammates and your character feel more like real soldiers, I.e. fucked up. 

and it actually feels like this game has a real story to tell, unlike most games that only seem to force themselves to make a story as an excuse to stick some maps together and call it a day ~~
(if anyone played the UT3 campaign you know what I mean, but that's an extreme example)

the grass works for me, I'm too busy shooting germans in the head to bother xD

I think BiA:HH is based on a real story though? 
and both the series and the game focus on the same things 
though I only watched maybe 5-6 eps of the show.


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Already got it on 360, *ps3 online sucks to much to get it on there.*



That's bullshit and you know it. I haven't had any problems with the PSN for quite a while now. I played RE5, KZ2 and R2 without any problems at all.


----------



## Akira (Mar 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That's bullshit and you know it. I haven't had any problems with the PSN for quite a while now. I played RE5, KZ2 and R2 without any problems at all.



People are always, _always_ going to say Live >>>>>>>> PSN, it probably helps justify the subscription fee.


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

Akira said:


> People are always, _always_ going to say Live >>>>>>>> PSN, it probably helps justify the subscription fee.



I agree with LIVE>PSN but I don't agree that PSN sucks. LIVE isn't all that much better than PSN when it comes to online play. It's mostly about the chat options and so on.


----------



## Akira (Mar 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I agree with LIVE>PSN but I don't agree that PSN sucks. LIVE isn't all that much better than PSN when it comes to online play. It's mostly about the chat options and so on.



I agree Live is marginally better but so many people act like PSN is total rubbish and Live provides a flawless service, which it does not.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a friend that owns both systems and he says the ps3 is way behind when it comes to user interface and stuff like that. he told me to stfu when I complained that there was not shortkey for accepting a game invite without opening the message (like press Y to accept for example) on the 360


----------



## Bluth (Mar 11, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> I agree, I think it's awesome that they make your teammates and your character feel more like real soldiers, I.e. fucked up.
> 
> and it actually feels like this game has a real story to tell, unlike most games that only seem to force themselves to make a story as an excuse to stick some maps together and call it a day ~~
> 
> ...



The story is not based on real life, the missions in the first BiH were based on real battles, but the rest of the story I think is a little made up except for the locations which are real and accurate according to how they were in 1944.  I think a couple character may be loosely based on real people, but then again it's more about giving it an authentic feel with having multiple regions represented.  The story as I said before is a little corny, but I like how they tried to give the character a brain and made him more like a real person who questions himself about war, killing, and the issues that a soldier has to deal with as well as being a leader, other games simply don't do anything even remotely close to this.

The characters are pretty well developed for a game, but I think I prefer the first two games to the third.  Personally I felt with the amount of time that Gearbox had in developing the game it could have been a lot better, the grass and a few other graphics could have been improved, the glitches are inexcusable, and the controls could have been tighter.  The game should have been a masterpiece as the first one was, but instead its a very good game that has gotten a bad rap from some who are graphics whores.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That's bullshit and you know it. I haven't had any problems with the PSN for quite a while now. I played RE5, KZ2 and R2 without any problems at all.



Shitty interface, no chat system, no private chat system, no custom tracks. Yeah PSN is great 

It's a piece of shit and i try my best not to use it. Not to say the PS3 is shit, i love my pstripes. But PSN sucks the nuts. 



Akira said:


> People are always, _always_ going to say Live >>>>>>>> PSN, it probably helps justify the subscription fee.



PLLLLEASSE> I buy more games in a year then this whole forum *Exclude donkey show* 

I don't have to justify shit. I give only my truthful opinion.


----------



## Akira (Mar 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> PLLLLEASSE> I buy more games in a year then this whole forum *Exclude donkey show*
> 
> I don't have to justify shit. I give only my truthful opinion.



What makes you think I was talking about you?

The general opinion is that PSN is this crippled, basically useless online service, which it isn't.


But we're getting off topic now


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2009)

Maybe cause i started the whole thing and guessed you'd put me into the group of people who call PSN shit  If you just play a game online i guess PSN does do the job. But for anything else, it's very crappy.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2009)

I find trophy just isn't good as achievement system.

But I like PS3's XMB feature. Nice background when you are about to play the game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 11, 2009)

I want a GRAW 3 announcement


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> PLLLLEASSE> I buy more games in a year then this whole forum *Exclude donkey show*



I think you might actually have more than him, Whity.


----------



## Slips (Mar 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Shitty interface, no chat system, no private chat system, no custom tracks. Yeah PSN is great
> 
> It's a piece of shit and i try my best not to use it. Not to say the PS3 is shit, i love my pstripes. But PSN sucks the nuts.
> 
> ...



Oi I average a game every 2 weeks 

I can put up a fight for the forums side

Heres my gamertag







K so I lied well not about the game every 2 weeks though I get bored of new games far too quickly


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2009)

Slips said:


> Oi I average a game every 2 weeks
> 
> I can put up a fight for the forums side



I buy 2 games in 2 weeks. Top that sir 

Shit February alone i got almost 10-12 games.

*My Resident Evil 5 Review - *


----------



## Slips (Mar 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I buy 2 games in 2 weeks. Top that sir
> 
> Shit February alone i got almost 10-12 games.
> 
> *My Resident Evil 5 Review - *



OKKKKKKKK

I have a week off work on Friday and have a spare £600 lieing about I'm planning on at least 5/6 games hohohohohoho although being honest theres not a lot out that I havent already picked up so I'm going for the classics I may have missed

Anyway how many 360 games do you have I'm around the 80 mark and that doesnt include trade in's


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2009)

Good question. Nearing 150 for sure now. I'll recount later. I sold about 12-15 of em though.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 12, 2009)

games every week?? Rich bastards


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That's bullshit and you know it. I haven't had any problems with the PSN for quite a while now. I played RE5, KZ2 and R2 without any problems at all.



PSN is not as good as Live. In terms of content, reliability, and especially in SPEED.


----------



## Slips (Mar 12, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Good question. Nearing 150 for sure now. I'll recount later. I sold about 12-15 of em though.



Nice you can almost double my collection 



Oxvial said:


> games every week?? Rich bastards



Dedication 

Its not too bad for me though I'm in a comfort zone at the moment I earn a decent wage and the bills don't dominate alot of it. I have a couple of hundred pounds to spare at the end of each month and I only go out drinking once a week or so

If all else fails I just brake out the plastic


----------



## Inugami (Mar 12, 2009)

^naaah I'm just kinda jealous no need to explain pal.


----------



## Cel3stial (Mar 12, 2009)

If possible, how could I get to play my xbox 360 on my laptop?I have an Acer Aspire 5735 and I really want to play on my laptop because the TV isn't alway open in the common room of my dorm.


----------



## Vai (Mar 12, 2009)

Just finished Dead Space on impossible


I'm happy


----------



## Cel3stial (Mar 12, 2009)

Kudos, but answer the question bitch.


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

That's great, Vaipah. I didn't like DS much though.


----------



## Vai (Mar 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That's great, Vaipah. I didn't like DS much though.



Oh its beautifull . I'm loving Fallout 3, but after 30 hours I got bored so I did a couple of playthroughs in Dead Space, mostly 7-8 hours max. Now, I'll get back to Fallout 3.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2009)

Got another 120 gig harddrive. Anyone want it? 100 dollars. 50-60 dollars cheaper then usual


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Got another 120 gig harddrive. Anyone want it? 100 dollars. 50-60 dollars cheaper then usual



tempting .

dont' have 100 at the moment though.  would have otherwise.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 16, 2009)

Lol, how come you got another 120 gig?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2009)

Bought myself RE5 limited edition elite


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 16, 2009)

already got a 120 gig 
anyone here got armored core for answer? it seems like a badass game ^^
or armored core 4? what's the difference between them besides the coop offline in AC4? >__>


----------



## Kuro (Mar 16, 2009)

My 360 isn't working anymore


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 16, 2009)

What's wrong with it?  RRoD?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2009)

*Star ocean 4 review - *
Trap Card


----------



## GrimeWire (Mar 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Bought myself RE5 limited edition elite



Im so sorry for you loss


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2009)

GrimeWire said:


> Im so sorry for you loss



No need, i actually like it plus the jasper chip is in it. I'ma customize mine to have all RE5 shit on it, gonna be hotz


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm looking forward to Virtual On. I'm a bit dissapointed that the only customization is colour-wise, but meh, I guess Armored Core spoils me.

Also, a new entry in Mechwarrior would be fucking awesome. Or Heavy Gear 3.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2009)

I liked mechassult 1 but lone wolf blew. I hope if they make a second it's more like 1.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2009)

I always liked MechWarrior more than MechAssault, but meh.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 16, 2009)

I think they tried to add too much into Lone Wolf.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 17, 2009)

Ordered Armored core: For answer and DW: Gundam yesterday


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2009)

I'd buy AC:FA if it wasn't €60 still.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 17, 2009)

lol, I found it for 1/3rd of the original price on the swedish site CDON.com


----------



## Kuro (Mar 17, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> What's wrong with it?  RRoD?



No, it's the problem when all the disks are not readable


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 19, 2009)

^damn, that sucks :0
send it for repairs?

AC:FA is an awesome game, a bit short, but the with loads of weapons, mechas and mayhem (and multiply endings it seems) it's a hellova fun game. gonna try the online later ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2009)

I bought wanted and beat it in one fucking day. 3 hours and 15 minutes. I mean heavenly sword, dmc1, and many more only took me 6-7 hours but this is half of those. What the fuck? Reviewing this bitch tomorrow to warn people and selling my copy on ebayz


----------



## Cel3stial (Mar 19, 2009)

Aspire MTF, aspire.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 20, 2009)

Three hours?  Wow, that's just pathetic.  And it cost what, $60?  Can't wait to see you bash it in your review.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 20, 2009)

Gameplay looks killer though, but yeah 60$ is ridiculous for 3 hours.  Good multiplayer and replayability hopefully?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm still mad that I paid $60 for Fable 2.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I bought wanted and beat it in one fucking day. 3 hours and 15 minutes. I mean heavenly sword, dmc1, and many more only took me 6-7 hours but this is half of those. What the fuck? Reviewing this bitch tomorrow to warn people and selling my copy on ebayz



wow. that must be the shortest game ever :amazed


----------



## MasterSitsu (Mar 20, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm still mad that I paid $60 for Fable 2.


Really? You diden't think it was worth it?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 20, 2009)

I put a lot of hours into it, but I just didn't feel that it was worth the $60.  I mean, I never really got into the gameplay that much.  I never played the game over to play as good, but with Mass Effect I played both renegade and paragon multiple times.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 20, 2009)

^Fable 2 was superior in everyway, but I liked fable 1 better.  Fable 2 needed more armors and legendary weapons.  Fable 1 you could look like a huge badass demon destroyer in armor, fable 2 made you look musketeer-esque no matter what.  Collecting legendary weapons in the first one made side quests worth it, fable 2 was a chore.  Side bosses/legendary monsters would be an excellent addition too.

Man wanted looked sooooooo promising, I'll still rent it though.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 20, 2009)

Wait...you're saying that Fable 2 was superior to Mass Effect in everyway?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2009)

No i think he's saying fable 2 is better in most ways but he likes fable 1 more.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 20, 2009)

Okay, that makes more sense.  The arrow thinge (^) made me think that.  And I was like...um...haven't heard that one before.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 20, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Okay, that makes more sense.  The arrow thinge (^) made me think that.  And I was like...um...haven't heard that one before.



to be honest, I wasn't a big fan of mass effect.  KOTOR, Fallout 3, GTA IV, Fable 1 & 2 I found to be more enjoyable than mass effect.  I liked Mass Effect but I played through once and didn't have the urge to play again.


----------



## Cel3stial (Mar 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> *Wanted: Weapons of fate - Review *
> 
> This



If you added some humor to your reviews and a rehearsed review script you would remind me of Adam Sessler.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2009)

OK I own a 360 , however I am a little sad.
Cause the controller sucks for fighting games, and the ps3 versions seem to be getting extra content.
Like bioshock for example, the ps3 version got MOAAR! stuff


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2009)

Xbox Live is pissing me off again, fucking moderate NAT.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2009)

Cel3stial said:


> If you added some humor to your reviews and a rehearsed review script you would remind me of Adam Sessler.



Why do your hurt me with words


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 21, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> OK I own a 360 , however I am a little sad.
> Cause the controller sucks for fighting games, and the ps3 versions seem to be getting extra content.
> Like bioshock for example, the ps3 version got MOAAR! stuff



Mmm not really. Also get the fighting stick, I mean who plays fighters with controllers?!

also biosohck is over  a year old now and the extra content for the Ps3 one is nothing to go home and cry over.


----------



## Akira (Mar 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Mmm not really. *Also get the fighting stick, I mean who plays fighters with controllers?!*



A LOT of people play on pads, especially with SF4 which is more mainstream and is thus attracting more casual players who don't want to buy arcade sticks.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 21, 2009)

that does not mean you should not go out and get one now!


----------



## Segan (Mar 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> that does not mean you should not go out and get one now!


That's a little bit ignorant here. 

If you want to have some fun without doing some serious commitments to a fighting game, getting an arcade stick is simply no option.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Mmm not really. Also get the fighting stick, I mean who plays fighters with controllers?!
> 
> also biosohck is over  a year old now and the extra content for the Ps3 one is nothing to go home and cry over.



Yah I know, I just love Bioshock, and I am sooo gettin bioshock 2.

I would get a fighting stick but they are all sold out and capcom doesnt seem to be producing moar atm.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 21, 2009)

^ ebay works. If you plan on getting more fighting games down the line, it can't hurt to have a stick.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 21, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Xbox Live is pissing me off again, fucking moderate NAT.



Does anyone know how to get a more open NAT?  If you're hooked directly to a modem, running the connection through a router might help, but I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Kuro (Mar 21, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^damn, that sucks :0
> send it for repairs?



I think that's what I'll do. :3


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Does anyone know how to get a more open NAT?  If you're hooked directly to a modem, running the connection through a router might help, but I'm not 100% sure on that.



I've done that. I've opened all necessairy ports. I've put it outside of the DMZ. It doesn't even fucking show up in the client list anymore. It was open NAT for the longest time, but it suddenly decided to switch back. =/


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey fellers, I was wondering something; are EndWar and HAWX good games to buy? I generally like Tom Clancy games, but I haven't bought many of the newer ones, though I want to. Should I wait for them to be cheap games to buy (Like GRAW 2 and RSV 2 are right now) or are they solid enough to get right now for full price?

I own all of the main Clancy games except the Ghost Recon 2 game that ties in with Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory, Splinter Cell Essentials, Rainbow Six Vegas 2, GRAW 2, EndWar, and HAWX, just so you know my "fanboyism" ;3


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 22, 2009)

End war is fun. Never tried hawx.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2009)

And you call yourself a reviewer!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 22, 2009)

So I got PGR4

And that piece of shit game is stuck at the "To start, you can customize how you look while competing" screen, where I can't press A. It works for the first time, then it saves how my driver looks, and then just fucks up. I tried deleting the savegame, same result afterwards. 

Any ideas?

It works on the guest profile I also have, btw.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 22, 2009)

Hawx is fun, at least judging from the demo 
Graw2 is one of my fav games tbh, and so is Rainbow six vegas 2.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Mar 22, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Does anyone know how to get a more open NAT?  If you're hooked directly to a modem, running the connection through a router might help, but I'm not 100% sure on that.



_Not _being directly connected to a modem causes moderate NAT. Most modems today have router-like features though, or are genuine routers. 

Things you could try:
- Try turning on UPnP (Works under a certain set of conditions.)
- Try using a fixed IP address; set up and given by your router/modem. Like 192.168.0.100. Then locate your secondary network data with "ipconfig /all" and enter required said data in/on your 360.
- Enable DMZ. From the 360, specify on which address your 360 is located and enable DMZ. (DON'T EVER USE DMZ FOR COMPUTERS) 
- Open specified ports given by Microsoft. There's a whole bunch of them. Mind you, open the external ports. 

That's all I think of at the moment. Might want to use google to fill in the gaps.


----------



## Slips (Mar 22, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hey fellers, I was wondering something; are EndWar and HAWX good games to buy? I generally like Tom Clancy games, but I haven't bought many of the newer ones, though I want to. Should I wait for them to be cheap games to buy (Like GRAW 2 and RSV 2 are right now) or are they solid enough to get right now for full price?
> 
> I own all of the main Clancy games except the Ghost Recon 2 game that ties in with Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory, Splinter Cell Essentials, Rainbow Six Vegas 2, GRAW 2, EndWar, and HAWX, just so you know my "fanboyism" ;3



Hawx is a great game 

It has some challenging missions 
looks good
good controls
not overly complicated 
Plenty to shoot down or more to the point shoot you down
Crap load of planes to unlock 
The story is the beginning of how end war came to be  

Its also multi-player there version of death match is awesome trying to get behind some bugger to lock on only to notice some bastard is behind you

I enjoyed it that much I went and got me a flight stick


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> And you call yourself a reviewer!



 I can only play so much  

Bought golden axe...this ones for the reviews


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 23, 2009)

golden axe


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 23, 2009)

I tried the demo of HAWX didnt like it :S


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 23, 2009)

One question, is an official Xbox 360 Wireless Network Adapter worth it?

I tried to connect my Xbox Live to Virgin Media router but it appears and says "No IP address found".

I hadn't played in Live for ages now and I now got a urge to kill my mates in COD4, Pro Evo, whatever.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 23, 2009)

The people I know with Xbox Live just simply connect it to their modems or router, but that's only because their modems and routers are within close proximity of their Xbox 360 systems. FYI, I plan I connecting my Xbox 360 via an ethernet cable to my router, because they'll be close enough to do so.

If your Xbox 360 is clsoe enough, and if it won't make too much of a mess with the ethernet wires, you could try that. But the wireless Xbox network adapter's fine, too, if you can get around that hefty price. I hear it works quite well, and if you need help on how to use it, they've got videos on YouTube. Actually, I would recommend you going to YouTube regardless, to help you with your decision.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 23, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> One question, is an official Xbox 360 Wireless Network Adapter worth it?
> 
> I tried to connect my Xbox Live to Virgin Media router but it appears and says "No IP address found".
> 
> I hadn't played in Live for ages now and I now got a urge to kill my mates in COD4, Pro Evo, whatever.



Yeah i think its sound, I used to be on Virgin then switched to O2 so had to get the wireless its excatly the same tbh.



FitzChivalry said:


> The people I know with Xbox Live just simply connect it to their modems or router, but that's only because their modems and routers are within close proximity of their Xbox 360 systems. FYI, I plan I connecting my Xbox 360 via an ethernet cable to my router, because they'll be close enough to do so.
> 
> If your Xbox 360 is clsoe enough, and if it won't make too much of a mess with the ethernet wires, you could try that. But the wireless Xbox network adapter's fine, too, if you can get around that hefty price. I hear it works quite well, and if you need help on how to use it, they've got videos on YouTube. Actually, I would recommend you going to YouTube regardless, to help you with your decision.



Yeah they are really easy to use but really expensive, Gamestation in the UK had an offer a while back where you buy anything related to a Xbox whether it be a magazine or battery pack etc you could get the wireless adapator for half price.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 23, 2009)

Alright, thanks for this help..

Might think about getting wireless adapter soon.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 25, 2009)

so, what games are you guys currently looking forward to?
for me it's Kingdom under fire 2 and Alpha protocoll....can't recall any other game atm >__>


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Mar 25, 2009)

Fight Night Round 4.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Fight Night Round 4.



I'MMA WHOOP YO ASS


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 25, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4DOtCxSJvg [/YOUTUBE]

The power of Crytek comes to the PS3 and Xbox 360! Thoughts?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 25, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4DOtCxSJvg [/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The power of Crytek comes to the PS3 and Xbox 360! Thoughts?


Hopefully Crytek can make some money.  Beyond that not much to say.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 26, 2009)

bought wheelman, regret it


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 27, 2009)

^bummer, you could have sent me those monies instead


----------



## Eternal Pein (Mar 27, 2009)

Gamertag-Formless Being ill rape you in COD4 trust me


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 27, 2009)

Hollowed Shinigami said:


> ill rape you in COD4 trust me


The hell you will...

I got it for PS3 >_>.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 27, 2009)

I wish they had cross-platform gaming...


----------



## Zaru (Mar 28, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I wish they had cross-platform gaming...



They'd be pretty frustrated against PC gamers though. Mouse and all


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 28, 2009)

didn't they have that for shadowrun or something? Oo


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, I think Shadowrun was the only one to have that though.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2009)

Gots me the riddick...yeah I am awesome ^-^


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2009)

Hollowed Shinigami said:


> Gamertag-Formless Being ill rape you in COD4 trust me



What do you have, a 0,97 k:d ratio?


----------



## Bluth (Mar 28, 2009)

Riddick is going to be so awesome.  Butcher Bay was one of the great games of the last generation, now with that and Dark Athena its just a great deal.  Wish more games came with this value, 18-20 hours of gameplay.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2009)

^Indeed, only played 20 minutes but so far love it.


----------



## Bluth (Mar 29, 2009)

^ are you starting out with Butcher Bay or do they let you just play Dark Athena right off the bat?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 29, 2009)

BF1943 

best news. ever.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2009)

Could start off with DA but i'm going to play through BB first.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 29, 2009)

lol, crazymtf. I've had like 2-3 persons on XBL adding me because I "know you" 
you're teh popular


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2009)

Bit scary huh?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 29, 2009)

haha, wierd mostly. that they wanted to add me I mean


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2009)

Can just ignore most


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 29, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> lol, crazymtf. I've had like 2-3 persons on XBL adding me because I "know you"
> you're teh popular



You know Crazy?

Add me!


----------



## Twilit (Mar 29, 2009)

So I just bought Bioshock last night, lovin it so far. However, I find myself growing tired of shooters, but I'm seriously craving a good story, nice action/adventure game.

Someone throw out suggestions? I've already tried Mass Effect, RE5, Lost Oddysee (which sucked) and none of them really fit the craving. 

I was considering buying Fable 1, it was only 10 er 15 bucks at my GameStop.

Someone help me


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 29, 2009)

I loved the voice acting in Bioshock, can't wait for the second one to come out.

And if you do buy Fable 1, you can get it on Live for around $15 worth of points.

Tales of Vesperia was pretty fun.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2009)

If you thought LO story sucked, none i can really think of this gen that overall top it. I enjoyed prince of persia's alot too but mainly due to the ending. So don't know if you'll stick around for it till the end. If ME didn't capture you i doubt Fallout 3 would. So that's out too. I actually can't think of good stories for games, there's not to many. Try the darkness, it's probably one of the best for shooters.

And fable 1-2 story sucks the balls, don't get it for story.


----------



## Twilit (Mar 29, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> If you thought LO story sucked, none i can really think of this gen that overall top it. I enjoyed prince of persia's alot too but mainly due to the ending. So don't know if you'll stick around for it till the end. If ME didn't capture you i doubt Fallout 3 would. So that's out too. I actually can't think of good stories for games, there's not to many. Try the darkness, it's probably one of the best for shooters.
> 
> And fable 1-2 story sucks the balls, don't get it for story.


Hm, let me rephrase. The story for LO wasn't so bad, I suppose the combat system just felt bland to me. I usually love JRPG's; I honestly couldn't tell you why I didn't love LO.

Tales of Vesperia looks pretty decent, I recall enjoying the demo. Is it tied to the story of the other 2 at all?

The last game I played with a 1 player story mode that I really really loved was Twilight Princess; and I've since sold my Wii. So something to that effect?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2009)

Ah ok. Well that i can understand. As far as something like TP not sure, i didn't like it all to much, lol. There's not much out there like that, but what exactly did you like about TP.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 29, 2009)

Twilit said:


> Tales of Vesperia looks pretty decent, I recall enjoying the demo. Is it tied to the story of the other 2 at all?



I don't think so.  I never played the others in the series so I can't say for sure, but if it does you don't have to play the others to understand the story.


----------



## Twilit (Mar 29, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Ah ok. Well that i can understand. As far as something like TP not sure, i didn't like it all to much, lol. There's not much out there like that, but what exactly did you like about TP.


Well, TPs story really just clicked as "Fucking killer"  for me. I never got sick of it. The gameplay felt very good. Not too many enemies, nice balance of weapons. And I'm a sucker for boss fights. I loved the atmosphere, the Twilight world was really cool. I don't want to say graphics, necessarily, but the game just had a really cool feel to it.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 30, 2009)

*My Wheelman Review - *

Link removed


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2009)

Anyone else really looking forward to Fight Night Round 4?

Take it you won't let it pass by unplayed, Crazy?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 30, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Anyone else really looking forward to Fight Night Round 4?
> 
> Take it you won't let it pass by unplayed, Crazy?



You know it. Fight Night 3 was fucking BALLIN in street terms. In gaming terms it was "Fucking Elite" and in my terms it was "The fucking shit" i expect no less from 4.



crazymtf said:


> *My Wheelman Review - *
> 
> may not come to that


Just putting it on the next page.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm actually hoping a lot more from FN4. 3 was mainly about the graphics for the next-gen, and it really delivered. But while the gameplay was fun, it was way too arcade. Shit like 3-sec stun after a parry and signature move spam made it less fun versus some peopne, and the single-player was a down-right let-down. I'm hoping they pimp the shit out of it this time around, and so far it's looking good.

I also hated the stats on clothing. I mean, I'd rather just wear what I fucking like seeing and then get busy with my acquired skills and statpoints.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 30, 2009)

is the gow2 map pack due tomorrow?
gonna buy the xbla game crystal defenders today


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 30, 2009)

^ when my 1st copy of fight night round 3 broke i bought another one  only game i've ever done that with 

and i can't wait for the 4th


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 30, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> is the gow2 map pack due tomorrow?
> gonna buy the xbla game crystal defenders today


Gross ;(  I am opposed to buying an ipod/iphone game on my 360 for full arcade game price.  IMO you put that money towards some "Days of Arcade" title in the coming weeks.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 30, 2009)

Anyone played Alien Hominid HD?

It's the deal of the week or something and looks pretty good for a mere 400 points, thinking of getting it.

If anyone has played it; what's the replay value like?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 30, 2009)

It's a Metal Slug or Contra kind of game.  Can't stand that shit personally.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 30, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Anyone played Alien Hominid HD?
> 
> It's the deal of the week or something and looks pretty good for a mere 400 points, thinking of getting it.
> 
> If anyone has played it; what's the replay value like?


I've bought it twice, once on the PS2, and again on XBLA.

I don't regret it all. Then again, if you don't like side-scrolling shooters like Stumpy, don't bother.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 31, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Gross ;(  I am opposed to buying an ipod/iphone game on my 360 for full arcade game price.  IMO you put that money towards some "Days of Arcade" title in the coming weeks.



Honestly, Crystal defenders was the only arcade game besides age of booty that was even remotely fun ~~

anyway, bought the combustible map pack for gow2, hella good maps. fuel station rules as a Horde map. you get that zombie survival feel, standing on the rooftop shooting at them as they try to rush you


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 31, 2009)

Star Ocean 4 has the most retarded disc changing setups ever.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 1, 2009)

The Dishwasher: Dead Samurai is this week's arcade title and it is officially out.  Played through the demo and it is still as awesome as it was when we got to try it out as a community game.  I'll probably buy it later today.

Online co-op too ;3


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 1, 2009)

Bomberman is the shiit.

That is all.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 2, 2009)

Got godfather 2 last night...Yes I'm the shit


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Got godfather 2 last night...Yes I'm the shit



Dude, don't leave us hanging like that.  How is it >_<.  Shame on you if you haven't played it yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 2, 2009)

I haven't, will try tonight


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 5, 2009)

*My Riddick Review - *

Cancion T.T


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 5, 2009)

Damn, I'm having a lot of fun playing Halo Wars.  It's especially fun to use the Covenant Hero Abilities.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 5, 2009)

Prototype is now looking kinda cool :0
I used to look at early previews and just meh. but now it looks interesting 

it's the good o'l amnesia/avenge story though, but with zombies


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Got godfather 2 last night...Yes I'm the shit



Hurry up and review it .

Even though I was planning to buy it anyway.


----------



## D1am0nds (Apr 7, 2009)

Ring Of Death!!!


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 7, 2009)

recommending castle crashers. its a fun as hell game. I LOVE it.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 7, 2009)

Otogi 1&2 should be on the BC list if they were to ever start it again.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 7, 2009)

I would want the entire trilogy of Prince of Persia on the list, not just the first one.  It's annoying when I have to dig out my old Xbox just to play Two Thrones.


----------



## Roy (Apr 7, 2009)

I finished playing "The Pitt" yesterday and I enjoyed it but when I was opening the door to go to another location the screen stayed black so i had to turn off my xbox and i lost most of my collectables so yeah it would have been much better without all the bugs >.>


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 7, 2009)

Damn man, that sucks.  Other than that, is it worth it?


----------



## Roy (Apr 8, 2009)

Fallout 3 was my game of the year since I saw the first trailer ..as for me I still enjoyed it alot so yes


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 8, 2009)

Roy said:


> Fallout 3 was my game of the year since I saw the first trailer ..as for me I still enjoyed it alot so yes



I've been meaning to ask, what genre is Fallout?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 8, 2009)

here we go again. it's an RPG, in 1st or 3rd person. with guns. which seems to confuse people.


----------



## D1am0nds (Apr 8, 2009)

Ring of Death!!


----------



## Roy (Apr 8, 2009)

Xyloxi said:


> I've been meaning to ask, what genre is Fallout?



Its a western type RPG game..so its more action based if you wanna say that but it still has all the elements of an RPG like leveling up and stuff.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 8, 2009)

And the fact that it's heavily story based, with characters etc. which is really the core of rpg's Imo.

the old Fallout games where true rpg's in the sence that you could play whatever role you wanted basically. with only a short backstory


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh wow, X-blades is a fucking piece of shit game. A PIECE OF TURD.

Although, I should have expected to be a garbage game, since it's from a company call "Gaijin entertainment".

What a joke...


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 8, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Oh wow, X-blades is a fucking piece of shit game. A PIECE OF TURD.
> 
> Although, I should have expected to be a garbage game, since it's from a company call "Gaijin entertainment".
> 
> What a joke...



You got lured into playing it because it appealed to the weaboo in you.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 8, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> You got lured into playing it because it appealed to the weaboo in you.


Thank God I only rented it.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 8, 2009)

*My Godfather 2 review - *

Film in 2010


----------



## Vai (Apr 8, 2009)

Fallout really was amazing, I just re-finished it, awesome game.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 9, 2009)

I finally bought a wireless networking adapter today.

I inserted it in my console and it showed a red light. The Test XBox Connection says that the wireless network is not connected.

Any advise?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2009)

Anyone still play Halo 3 on here? Seeing as it was dirt-cheap and most of the squeakers tend to move to the latest shooter, I figured I'd give it another go. Community seems to have improved quite a bit. Need to get a lot better, though.

Hit me up if you still play: Sir0Slick


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 9, 2009)

I switch off between Halo 3 and CoD 4.  I just like the multiplayer of those two games better than any of the newer FPS (World at War, Gears of War 2 mainly).


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 9, 2009)

I find Halo 3 to have a really strong online system going. Personally I feel Bungie is doing a great job.


----------



## Roy (Apr 9, 2009)

^they released a new map pack so im sure the online is doing well


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 9, 2009)

The Mythic Map Pack? I thought it was just a Halo Wars exclusive right now.


----------



## Roy (Apr 9, 2009)

I dont think so, its appearing in my "Spotlight" and you can buy it for 800 points


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 9, 2009)

The mythic map pack looks so damn fun. Too bad I don't own Halo 3 anymore.


----------



## Roy (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah I gave it away so I can get RE5 ..I just got bored of it and I didnt want to spend 60 bucks on RE5


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 9, 2009)

Roy said:


> I dont think so, its appearing in my "Spotlight" and you can buy it for 800 points



Oh ok. I haven't looked recently so I wasn't sure.



ExoSkel said:


> The mythic map pack looks so damn fun. Too bad I don't own Halo 3 anymore.



Yeah it looks good. I just gotta get around 200 more points to get it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 9, 2009)

Anyone have it yet?  I want to know if it's worth the points.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> The mythic map pack looks so damn fun. Too bad I don't own Halo 3 anymore.



It's like twenty bucks these days.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 10, 2009)

The very first Bioshock 2 debut gameplay video.

Your title on N.F.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 10, 2009)

Damn, that looks badass...can't wait until it comes out!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 10, 2009)

The first part of the trailer just reminded me of Doom 3. Fucking darkness.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2009)

Bioshock looks like bioshock one. Another meh shooter.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Bioshock looks like bioshock one. Another meh shooter.


If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2009)

Except it was broke, bio did nothing every other shooter does and even more so with a weak story.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Except it was broke, bio did nothing every other shooter does and even more so with a weak story.


Sillymtf.  I pity you for not enjoying the story that was in the original BioShock.

I actually couldn't play the game myself, but I could watch someone play it from beginning to end ;3


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Except it was broke, bio did nothing every other shooter does and even more so with a weak story.


Tell me any other FPS with good plot.

The only thing I can name is Half Life.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2009)

None, including half life. I consider half life a meh story along with every other shooter.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm looking forward to playing as a legit Big Daddy.  Especially when I get to use that drill and the rivet gun.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 11, 2009)

I take back my last comment. As I play through Brothers in arms i must say this is atleast a interesting story with some very cool and realistic characters.


----------



## Kumoriken (Apr 11, 2009)

Man, I get sick of /v/, come back, and see people like MTF.
Trollan is really widespread nowadays.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 11, 2009)

What the fuck is /v/? And sorry i speak truth, it does hurt at times.


----------



## Akira (Apr 11, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> Man, I get sick of /v/, come back, and see people like MTF.
> Trollan is really widespread nowadays.



Even though I don't agree with him about Bioshock he's just stating his *opinion*, that isn't trolling.



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> What the fuck is /v/? And sorry i speak *truth*, it does hurt at times.



See above


----------



## Slips (Apr 11, 2009)

Afro samurai and Ninja Blade purchased today talk about tired fingers.

Enjoying both well except for the camera in Afro which sucks balls and the fact my mother brought me a drink when I came to a scene with 4 bitchs with there tits hanging out

Ninja Blade is so far one hell off a ride. God I love mashing up screen sized bosses


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2009)

Is ninja blade as action packed as the demo? I'm worried it's a way too short game though.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 11, 2009)

Rent it. Hardly worth 60 bucks.


----------



## Slips (Apr 11, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Is ninja blade as action packed as the demo? I'm worried it's a way too short game though.



It has plenty of action but throws in a bit of plat forming in too 

As far as action goes I'm on the second mission and on my 4th boss. It throws them at you every 15 minutes it seems 

A nice surprise I got though was you can change the entire colour attire of your character model 

I'm twatting around a 200 foot worm in my pink ninja suit

I'd say go for it then again I'm a hoarder I hate renting I like to see my collection grow and I'm approaching the 100 mark


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm a collector as well, never returned a 360 game, never rented one. If I buy a short game, then only if it's really cheap. The cheapest I can get it for is 35 Euro which isn't cheap enough at all.


----------



## Kakome (Apr 11, 2009)

Has anyone had the red rings of death? i mean everyone i know has at less once and i got them after having my 360 for about 4 years.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2009)

Yup, on my previous second-hand 360. Lasted about 11 months.


----------



## Kakome (Apr 11, 2009)

I just miss my 360, right now im playing halo 2 but i didn't miss the madders


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 11, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Is ninja blade as action packed as the demo? I'm worried it's a way too short game though.



It's worth every dime IMO, one of the best action games on 360. It's about 10 hours.


----------



## Roy (Apr 11, 2009)

@Kakome- I remember when I got the RRoD ..I went without my 360 for three weeks I think..I sent it to get repaired the very next day it had gotten ruined so I didn't suffer that long


----------



## Kakome (Apr 11, 2009)

Well i would have sent it in but i had the three year warranty and i had it more then for and to get it repaired would cost about 100 bucks and i don't have a job or the money to do that, i haven't had mine since the beginning of the year


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 11, 2009)

I got the RRoD on my 18th birthday...What a wonderful present...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 12, 2009)

Akira said:


> Even though I don't agree with him about Bioshock he's just stating his *opinion*, that isn't trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> See above



Actually, some people do go to the extent that it would be considered trolling. People come on and state the most stupid  statements with really no logical reasoning or a good basis except for the infamous;

"its my opinion" 

statement which really is like a scape goat for most people. The people who always use this type of statement when saying that they hate something or do not believe in something are the type of people who really have no logical reasoning or anything to back up there claims. 

I try to stay away from those type of posters, but sadly I get suckered in


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> It's worth every dime IMO, one of the best action games on 360. It's about 10 hours.



Well i saw your review like weeks ago, and it was quite impressive that you said something like it's the god of war of the 360


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Actually, some people do go to the extent that it would be considered trolling. People come on and state the most stupid  statements with really no logical reasoning or a good basis except for the infamous;
> 
> "its my opinion"
> 
> ...



Except i give my reasons, so you're wrong about me 

Zaru - Well i really did love it. Everything the reviewers didn't love i did. The QTE, the weapons, the story *Well didn't love it but it's fun* and overall just a ride of enjoyment.


----------



## Kumoriken (Apr 12, 2009)

Akira said:


> Even though I don't agree with him about Bioshock he's just stating his *opinion*, that isn't trolling.



You contradicted yourself.
He's not stating his opinion, he's stating false facts. There's a difference. It just so happens that he made up those false facts and tailored them to his views.
Also, trolling also constitutes controversial statements with no backing other than the desire to prove everyone else wrong and call their opinions crap.
I.E., Stating that every single game in a genre is a failure story-wise, except for the one he just so happens to be playing and enjoying.
Once again, that brings me back to my point that he's stating false facts tailored to his views and convenience.
So yes, this constitutes as trolling. Be it intentional or otherwise.

~~~~~~~Also...



crazymtf said:


> It's worth every dime IMO, one of the best action games on 360. It's about 10 hours.



Sixty dollars for a ten-hour game?
That's terrible by most standards. I actually wanna be able to play my video games for more than two or three days, if I'm spending that much.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 12, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> Sixty dollars for a ten-hour game?
> That's terrible by most standards. I actually wanna be able to play my video games for more than two or three days, if I'm spending that much.


Ten hours is average game length these days.  I like when I can actually beat my games though, so ten hours is perfect.  Games much longer than that can almost always be considered bloated with filler.

If developers expect of people to buy their shorter games though, price point is something they should address (See Half-Life 2 episodes and Portal).  Ninja Blade probably won't be $60 for too long.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> You contradicted yourself.
> He's not stating his opinion, he's stating false facts. There's a difference. It just so happens that he made up those false facts and tailored them to his views.
> Also, trolling also constitutes controversial statements with no backing other than the desire to prove everyone else wrong and call their opinions crap.
> I.E., Stating that every single game in a genre is a failure story-wise, except for the one he just so happens to be playing and enjoying.
> ...


So let me get this right, I'm wrong since 'I' don't find any shooter that has an amazinf story? That's some of the stupidest shit I've seen. This is a forum where you discusses views on things and my views are no shooter has even come close to a great story. Sorry if I didn't state 'IMO' thought that was already known since I'm typing it.

And yeah 10 if fine with me since I plan to play on hard and level up everything easily turns into a 20 hour game. As long as I'm having fun plqaying and can't completely beat a game on both difficultes in 5 hours ... wanted... then I can enjoy 10 to 12 hour game and replay it again one day.

Edit - on my phone so shit might be hard to read, my bad.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 12, 2009)

Honestly, I don't really mind having only ten hour games because most of the time I play is online.  In the two years that I've had Halo 3 and CoD 4, I think I've gone through the single player in Halo 3 twice and the single player in CoD 4 once.  After I beat the story mode, I go straight to the multiplayer and never/rarely go back to play the story again.


----------



## Kumoriken (Apr 13, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> So let me get this right, I'm wrong since 'I' don't find any shooter that has an amazinf story? That's some of the stupidest shit I've seen. This is a forum where you discusses views on things and my views are no shooter has even come close to a great story. Sorry if I didn't state 'IMO' thought that was already known since I'm typing it.
> 
> And yeah 10 if fine with me since I plan to play on hard and level up everything easily turns into a 20 hour game. As long as I'm having fun plqaying and can't completely beat a game on both difficultes in 5 hours ... wanted... then I can enjoy 10 to 12 hour game and replay it again one day.
> 
> Edit - on my phone so shit might be hard to read, my bad.



I'm not gonna bother with pointing out the numerous things you passed up on my last post, and how many arguments you referred to that I didn't even make. It obviously will result in more seething, rage-ridden posts. No progress towards anything whatsoever.
~~~~~


Stumpy said:


> Ten hours is average game length these days.  I like when I can actually beat my games though, so ten hours is perfect.  Games much longer than that can almost always be considered bloated with filler.
> 
> If developers expect of people to buy their shorter games though, price point is something they should address (See Half-Life 2 episodes and Portal).  Ninja Blade probably won't be $60 for too long.



I can't really agree with you when you say the average game length is about ten hours. While it might be true, I'd think that's including many of the mediocre games to have come out in the past few months/years. A decent game that most will agree is worth $60 usually have near to at least 20-30 hours. Around 15 is acceptable if it has online, I'd say. Keep in mind that I'm disregarding replay value because it is, as the name implies, replaying the game. While that's not a bad thing, I wouldn't count that towards the total amount of time it takes to play the game. Though I will agree with you that sometimes it's better to have a game you can beat without having to dedicate all of your days to it, I do enjoy a game I can immerse myself in for days, maybe even weeks at a time.
As for HL2:E1/2 and Portal, they're episodic games, meant to be shorter and released cheaper and more frequently (though Valve falls short on the latter). A game that starts at $60 and has a price drop soon after is obviously not something to merit $60, nor would most think that it's worth what the price will drop to, 'til it drops below $40-$30 or so. But that's just my opinion. As you said, price point is where the concern regarding the length of the game will bite the developers in the ass. I don't see how they expect a game that's only around ten hours to appeal to everyone for $60. You can just as easily get a 10-15+ hour game off of the Xbox Live Arcade, such as Castle Crashers or The Dishwasher (Which I highly recommend, by the way), for $10-$15.
Terribly sorry if I seem incoherent, I'm dizzy as hell and about to pass out due to hunger. Literally no food, waiting on my girlfriend to bring me some in an hour or so. Hah.


forgotten_hero said:


> Honestly, I don't really mind having only ten hour games because most of the time I play is online.  In the two years that I've had Halo 3 and CoD 4, I think I've gone through the single player in Halo 3 twice and the single player in CoD 4 once.  After I beat the story mode, I go straight to the multiplayer and never/rarely go back to play the story again.


I partially agree with this. I would agree entirely, but as I said before, I find 10-15 hour games fun and enjoyable _if_ they have online multiplayer. Which, a lot of games nowadays such as Ninja Blade that _are_ 10-15 hours, don't seem to have.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 13, 2009)

Good, rather not argue. Since I'm right anyway. 

And lol at the 10 hour games not being some of the best. Guess god of war, devil may cry, ninja gaiden, resident evil, onimusha, and tons of others that can be beat in 10-12 hours all are mediocre, sad really when we judge quantity over quality.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 13, 2009)

Everyone stop with the arrogant posting already. Jesus Christ. No wonder people flame in this section.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 13, 2009)

Lol don't take it so seriously, it's just a forum. You take this shit as some serious meeting place or some shit, lmao.


----------



## Kumoriken (Apr 13, 2009)

I'ma agree with SSJ3, as always. You're being an arrogant prick.

Also, taking what I said to an extreme extent isn't helping the discussion at all. You know exactly what I meant, and yet you insist on staying on your high-horse of superiority, twisting everything anyone says to your convenience. Why do you go on internet forums anyway? Just to boast your own opinion and listen to no one else's?
If you don't realize your hypocrisy, I find that hilarious.
Also, fucking christ, swearing every other word doesn't make your posts any more valid or cool. It's like I'm back in the seventh grade or something.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 13, 2009)

Lol and you make my point above shine even more. Take this stuff so seriously. I listen to everyone here and take everyone's opinion equally. Just cause i joke around and state my views >>> all shouldn't get you all high strung. I'm kidding around man. This is the last place I'd take much serious, got to much of that shit in my actual life to treat this like a formal meeting or some shit. 

I see what your saying about shooters, was just saying I can't really agree anymore mostly due to not really being a huge fan of the genre anymore. I think it's more to do with me finally becoming just bored of them. 

As for 10 hour games, i understand for some spending 60 dollars and getting only 10 hours of gameplay isn't worth it. Trust me when i understand that, i value money like everyone else. I just view value of gaming different then you do. I can play a 6 hour game and get more enjoyment in those 6 hours then I would if i played a 30 hour game. Just matters which one keeps me entertained throughout. 

Anyway I'm joking around most of my post and just trying to piss people off for fun. So don't take my post so serious is all.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 14, 2009)

this is _somewhat_ off topic


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 14, 2009)

I get the notifications that there are new posts in this thread, and when I come here, I find out it's just two people arguing.  Instead of arguing with one another, why don't you just spend the time playing games?

Oh, and griffball on the Sandbox variant in Halo 3 is crazy fun.


----------



## Slips (Apr 14, 2009)

Why has star ocean been pushed back a fucking gain. Pissing May now 




Kumoriken said:


> I'ma agree with SSJ3, as always. You're being an arrogant prick.
> 
> Also, taking what I said to an extreme extent isn't helping the discussion at all. You know exactly what I meant, and yet you insist on staying on your high-horse of superiority, twisting everything anyone says to your convenience. Why do you go on internet forums anyway? Just to boast your own opinion and listen to no one else's?
> If you don't realize your hypocrisy, I find that hilarious.
> Also, fucking christ, swearing every other word doesn't make your posts any more valid or cool. It's like I'm back in the seventh grade or something.



This post can be summed up in one word 


BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 14, 2009)

Playing fracture for almost 2 hours just makes me think "Why do they always have two negatives with a positive." It seems this came could of been something great but is held back by to much.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 16, 2009)

N3-2 and Magna Carta!!!!


----------



## Kizaru (Apr 16, 2009)

N3-2? Did the game sell really well or something?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2009)

N3-2 better be alot better.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 16, 2009)

MS81 said:


> N3-2 and Magna Carta!!!!


FUCK YEAH, MAGNA CARTA 2!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 16, 2009)

I had a bit of fun with N3.  Definitely worth the ten bucks that I got it for.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 16, 2009)

MS81 said:


> N3-2 and Magna Carta!!!!





> Devil May Cry canceled [PSP]



'Bout time.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2009)

*My Brothers In arms: Hell's highway - review*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjQZqOaPsdM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 17, 2009)

^ I actually ended up switching the control scheme to the one that plays alot like RB6, because as you said in the review, the default one is kinda wierd. loving the story, the mp was (again, as you said) an afterthought from the developers. Imo they should have just made coop missions or something like in Earned in blood. ^^


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 17, 2009)

MARVEL VS. CAPCOM 2 (HD)





> Xbox360Achievements has just given us a bit more reason to believe that an HD Remix of Marvel vs. Capcom 2 is on the way -- or at least some kind of XBLA version. It's not hard to guess what kind of evidence would be found at that particular site: achievements!
> 
> The site has a list of twelve achievements for the frantic crossover fighter, worth 200 points total. Some of the challenges seem super fun, like "Berserker Barrage: Perform a 200 hit combo. (Multiplayer)" and achievements based on creating X-Men, Street Fighter, Darkstalkers, and Avengers-only teams. We just hope, then, that these awesome achievements, and the new version of this awesome game, are real. If Capcom is able to get permission from Marvel for a rerelease, we have renewed hope for its ability to deal with all the Tatsunoko license holders.
> 
> The retailer ShopTo reportedly provided another item of evidence, in the form of listings for a "Marvel Vs. Capcom Tournament Edition Arcade Stick" for Xbox 360 and PS3, to be released in July. The listing has been removed from the site, and Mad Catz hasn't responded to our inquiries about it.



By this thing


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 17, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^ I actually ended up switching the control scheme to the one that plays alot like RB6, because as you said in the review, the default one is kinda wierd. loving the story, the mp was (again, as you said) an afterthought from the developers. Imo they should have just made coop missions or something like in Earned in blood. ^^



Forgot about co-op, would of been a awesome feature.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh No RROD, I hear about people who suffer from this, but I never thought it would happen to me.

*sigh* I guess it's a sign that I should stop playing video games.  Does anyone buy RROD 360's?  Like gamestop or something?


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 17, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Oh No RROD, I hear about people who suffer from this, but I never thought it would happen to me.
> 
> *sigh* I guess it's a sign that I should stop playing video games.  Does anyone buy RROD 360's?  Like gamestop or something?


Stop crying and call MS for free exchange.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol, why would anyone buy something that doesn't work?  Unless you sell it cheap and then they send it to get repaired for free...

It's really not that hard to go online and register to get your 360 repaired.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2009)

RROD happened to me twice...sucked that i bought the console right away.

At least they gave me free months in each repair.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2009)

Fight Night: Round 4 demo mid-May.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 17, 2009)

Famitsu article on Magna Carta 2.



Looks like crap.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 17, 2009)

^I dunno man, it's kinda hard to judge a game from screenshots, but it looks okay to me. never played manga carta so I dunno how the 1st game was so I can't really say for sure xD


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh halo and your problems

I had a similar problem with the entire fucking campaign, couldn't load any of it until ... heck I forgot what I did to fix it


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Apr 20, 2009)

Heh, yeah I had some problems with the campaign too..
I remember just restarting the Xbox though, and it usually worked fine.

Not working for me this time though


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 20, 2009)

Hmmm...have you tried installing the game to your harddrive?  Your disc might have a scratch on it which might prevent it from playing (which I doubt would be the problem because the map isn't on the disc, but at this point it can't hurt to try).


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Apr 20, 2009)

That's a good idea..
I'll give it a try later tonight when I have some time.

I'll let you guys know if it works. Thanks!


----------



## Kakome (Apr 20, 2009)

I sent my 360 in to get fixed for free there might really be that God everyone keeps tell me is real after all


----------



## MS81 (Apr 20, 2009)

need help, do you guys know how to recover your e-mail address from xbox live? because I don't remember my E-mail nor my password for any. I just brought a brand new xbox.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Apr 21, 2009)

Ah, well unfortunately installing it to the HD didn't work. Oh well. The only thing I can think of left to do is try DL'ing it on a better connection.. Either that or I need a new xbox :xzaru At least I got 2/3 lol.



MS81 said:


> need help, do you guys know how to recover your e-mail address from xbox live? because I don't remember my E-mail nor my password for any. I just brought a brand new xbox.



Well I don't exactly know what you mean.. But if you're wanting to recover your old gamertag to your new xbox and you forgot your email and pass.. then the only thing I know of that you can do is to sign in to said account (on whatever xbox it's recovered on) and then check what email you used for it by going into account information or whatever its called (In your profile). If you don't have access to your  account though, I don't think there's anything you can do, unfortunately


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 21, 2009)

Wait, does it work if you play it offline?  Like, just playing on LAN or forge mode or whatever?


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Apr 21, 2009)

Nope. I actually tried playing it offline right after I first got it, but the same thing happens both online/offline.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Apr 21, 2009)

Crayons said:


> Try to clear the cache.
> System -> Memory -> Y (device options) -> X X Left bumper Right bumper X X



Woo! lol That did it.. I had forgotten about that little trick 
I remember having to do that with Ninja Gaiden 2 as well because of that bad update a year ago or whatever, but that was the only other time.

Thanks for the help you guys 

Time to go play in the Sandbox

EDIT: Quoting your post from the bottom of last page in case MS81 comes back and doesn't see..



Crayons said:


> Like what she said, if you still have the gamertag in your 360, sign in and check it in Account Management in your profile, then check Windows Live ID. You will see the WLID there, and if you forgot the password just go to Chapter 445 wishes. Also, if you go to the account management and encounter and error "Can't retrieve information from Xbox Live: 8015d080", it means that your gamertag is already corrupted/expired. Most likely, the email address for your Live ID is already expired. Gamertags expire together with the email address. If you just used a free email (yahoo, hotmail, etc.) and you didn't sign in to your email for 3 months, the email will expire, and your gamertag will go down with it.
> 
> Your last option (although I do not recommend this), if you really want the email address, is to call Xbox Live support and ask for your Windows Live ID, lol. You would want to wish that the representative is a newbie because giving out any kind of information about the account is prohibited (this could get the rep fired from his job), even if you can give the full credit card and secret answers and all those stuff lol. Don't try this, though, because after 3 tried you'll get a red tag on your account
> 
> Just create a new gamertag



Also because that was a beautiful post


----------



## Crayons (Apr 21, 2009)

Qweebinzayz said:


> Woo! lol That did it.. I had forgotten about that little trick



That's great  Okay, enjoy playing


----------



## MS81 (Apr 21, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Famitsu article on Magna Carta 2.
> 
> Hikui
> 
> Looks like crap.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWxV8jDyvYg[/YOUTUBE] thanx Crayons, I probably don't have the Account.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 21, 2009)

May and June look like great gaming months, made a little video for them too. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--Lm-RHyRZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 22, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> May and June look like great gaming months, made a little video for them too.


They better be, gotta make up for the time I'll lose in the fall. No way I'm going to bring my 360 to the dorms.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 22, 2009)

That's what I said when I started college this year...then my friends and I went out and bought one.  I can't speak for everyone, but I know if I just work all the time and don't have a few hours a day set aside for relaxing, my brain just turns off.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 22, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> That's what I said when I started college this year...then my friends and I went out and bought one.  I can't speak for everyone, but I know if I just work all the time and don't have a few hours a day set aside for relaxing, my brain just turns off.


Ehh, I do have movies.

But, can't really count on friends, since all mine are pretty much going to the local community college here in Florida, while I'm going up to New York City.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2009)

*Lord of the rings conquest - review 
*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9Eud3cPCJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't really see why they're still using film footage, the only reason why it was cool in the hack/slash ones was because they came out about a month or two before the films came out.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 22, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Ehh, I do have movies.
> 
> But, can't really count on friends, since all mine are pretty much going to the local community college here in Florida, while I'm going up to New York City.



Same, but you'll meet people in college.  I mean, I did...and strangely enough, a bunch of fairly hot chicks like to play Xbox.  Who would have thought that a 360 would attract chicks?


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 22, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Same, but you'll meet people in college.  I mean, I did...and strangely enough, a bunch of fairly hot chicks like to play Xbox.  Who would have thought that a 360 would attract chicks?



The Wii yeah, LittleBigPlant yeah, but a 360...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 22, 2009)

One chick is really into Halo 3 and CoD 4 and for some reason they all like play DoA 4...not sure why when my high school female friends always said that the series degraded women...but hey, I'm not complaining.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2009)

Picked up wolvie today. It's fucking AWESOME so far.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 25, 2009)

hey guys, can you gemme your gamertags again since I gotta new HDD.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 25, 2009)

MS81 said:


> hey guys, can you gemme your gamertags again since I gotta new HDD.



Ssj3GokuSan


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 25, 2009)

Has anyone here ever gotten Error E74?


----------



## Crayons (Apr 25, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Has anyone here ever gotten Error E74?



Did you get the three red rings? Usually, E74 means you're getting it soon. Try turning off your 360, disconnect and reconnect cables, and turn it back on. If it's still giving you an error, turn on the console without any accessory (controllers, hard drive, memory units, etc.). If the error disappears, one of your accessory might be the one causing the problem. If it's still giving you that error, your 360 needs to be repaired.


----------



## Vai (Apr 26, 2009)

Completed Lost Planet a couple of times.. Awesome game 

I'm trying Extreme dificulty, but mission 9 is just impossible  

Anyone?


----------



## Goku• (Apr 26, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Has anyone here ever gotten Error E74?



Yeah just got it, had to send xbox off to microsoft, they cover under the extended warranty now, as they say its an "Offspring" of the 3 red lights


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 26, 2009)

MS81 said:


> hey guys, can you gemme your gamertags again since I gotta new HDD.



Swadian Knight


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2009)

*X-Men Origins Wolverine - Review *ENJOY!* 
*
*MendokseBaka*


----------



## SaiST (Apr 28, 2009)

Just wanted to remind you guys that Virtual On Oratorio Tangram is hitting XBLA tomorrow morning. I believe there's going to be a demo, so at least try that out. 

I'd make an official thread, but I doubt there'd be much interest here. But then, I thought it'd be the same case with SotC... Hrm...


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 28, 2009)

Do it after the game comes out, not alot of people know about VOOT.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 28, 2009)

SLC all day baby.  Can't wait for VOOT after I get back from work tomorrow, lol.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 29, 2009)

SaiST said:


> Just wanted to remind you guys that Virtual On Oratorio Tangram is hitting XBLA tomorrow morning. I believe there's going to be a demo, so at least try that out.
> 
> I'd make an official thread, but I doubt there'd be much interest here. But then, I thought it'd be the same case with SotC... Hrm...



I'm definitly gonna try it out


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 29, 2009)

So gonna go for the demo...getting a bit tired of playing Halo Wars, and Gamefly takes forever to get here.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 29, 2009)

God, I love VOOT so much.

Gimme mah Twinstick controller, Sega. Gimme *nao!*


----------



## Roy (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm playing the demo and so far I'm really enjoying it but damn,1200 points for it..cant afford it


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 29, 2009)

I didn't enjoy it :/
felt like a bit shallow fighting game. ;___;


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2009)

Same, demo was boring.


----------



## Roy (Apr 29, 2009)

Well I hadn't played those games before so thats why I enjoyed it..made me feel like a transformer >.>..


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 29, 2009)

Just got fucking E-74 error a few weeks ago. Towel trick worked for a week. Sent it in Saturday.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 29, 2009)

Loved the VOOT demo. Will buy soon but I'm hoping to play some NFers so add me (*TomcatTheLion*) if anyone's up for a match.

I'll probably suck for a while though.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 29, 2009)

Roy said:


> I'm playing the demo and so far I'm really enjoying it but damn,1200 points for it..cant afford it



That's what, $15?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 29, 2009)

i want my Final Fantasy 13 demo oN 360!!!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't think it'll be out until 2010.  2009 for Japanese PS3, which means it'll take a while for it to come over to North America.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 30, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> I didn't enjoy it :/
> felt like a bit shallow fighting game. ;___;


VOOT is hardly shallow. But I suppose if you're judging it based soley on the single player demo, I can kind of understand why you'd feel that way.

It's... Difficult for me to put into words why I feel VOOT's gameplay works so well as a one-on-one competitive fighting game. The diverse selection of mechs and all the various weapons and unique abilities they can employ, how the constant movement and positioning effects the general course of the match, how ranged and close quarters combat flows together so seamlessly... And how it all comes together in such an amazing way when two great players are going at it.

I dunno, the best I can do is recommend some good match videos to get a better idea of how it's played... Because I know, it's single player really ain't sayin' much. :I Terrible AI has a lot to do with that.


----------



## Roy (Apr 30, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> That's what, $15?



Yeah that sounds about right..hey man thats allot of money


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 30, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Loved the VOOT demo. Will buy soon but I'm hoping to play some NFers so add me (*TomcatTheLion*) if anyone's up for a match.
> 
> I'll probably suck for a while though.



Yep! add me! Raiden will DESTROY!


----------



## Roy (Apr 30, 2009)

@PrinceLeon & IFA- Mind if I add you guys?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 30, 2009)

Be my guest!


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 30, 2009)

Roy said:


> @PrinceLeon & IFA- Mind if I add you guys?



Go ahead.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 30, 2009)

SaiST said:


> VOOT is hardly shallow. But I suppose if you're judging it based soley on the single player demo, I can kind of understand why you'd feel that way.
> 
> It's... Difficult for me to put into words why I feel VOOT's gameplay works so well as a one-on-one competitive fighting game. The diverse selection of mechs and all the various weapons and unique abilities they can employ, how the constant movement and positioning effects the general course of the match, how ranged and close quarters combat flows together so seamlessly... And how it all comes together in such an amazing way when two great players are going at it.
> 
> I dunno, the best I can do is recommend some good match videos to get a better idea of how it's played... Because I know, it's single player really ain't sayin' much. :I Terrible AI has a lot to do with that.



yeah, I figured as much :/
it kinda felt like an old school armored core:FA duel. 
I'm not really that much into fighting games. the ones I've enjoyed the most are fighting games like bushido blade and fight night round 3. guess I prefer something more down to earth xD

anyway, it's always hard to judge a fighting game based on a few singleplayer matches against crappy/easy AI and no idea what the controls are. 

I'm just gonna save my 15$ for Battlefield 1943 instead.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 30, 2009)

Understood. Glad you tried it out though.

And I love my Fight Night too. Wasn't too impressed with Round 3, but I'll definitely be picking up Round 4.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 30, 2009)

hellz yeah.  fight night four looks amazing.  now if only they had a helmet and vest that transmits the punches to your body you could wear to make it 100% real boxing


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 30, 2009)

There's a vest made that you can use for some shooter games like CoD 4 that uses air to give a punch to you when you get hit.  Shouldn't be too hard to do the same for a fighting game...as long as someone has the money to do it.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 30, 2009)

Why the fuck would people buy that unless they're masochists


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 30, 2009)

Because they want the game to be more realistic but not realistic enough where they join the Army.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2009)

Playing through wolvie again, just so fun


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 30, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Why the fuck would people buy that unless they're masochists



ITS JUST LIKE REAL WAR SON


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 30, 2009)

Except without the blood...Hmmm...maybe they could add that in to the next model.


----------



## Roy (Apr 30, 2009)

I cant wait for Fight Night..maybe someone should organize some sort of tournament


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2009)

The Bionic Commando Demo is pretty fucking entertaining.


----------



## Roy (Apr 30, 2009)

I thought it was alright,UFC demo is fun,the guys gets knocked out to easily though


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 30, 2009)

VOOT makes me feel like I'm really in a mecha and the star of my own anime.


----------



## Roy (Apr 30, 2009)

Thats how I felt during the demo xD


----------



## SaiST (Apr 30, 2009)

To quote memecomplex from NeoGAF: 

_"VOOT is a classic Japanese mentality rule based combat game, born out of weak Model 2 processing power. It's not a modern free-form combat. You need to learn and work within the rules. Once you get it though, you'll find a fast-paced, intensely tactical mech combat straight out of your favorite anime, where ace pilots possess almost inhuman newtype skills."_

Yeah, s'like that.

♥ VOOT


----------



## txz (old) (May 1, 2009)

Speaking of VOOT, gamertag is txz. Will be on later tonight if anyome wants to play any matches.


----------



## Cel3stial (May 1, 2009)

Voot is ghey.


----------



## SaiST (May 1, 2009)

no u >:I

I said many times that I'd be able to deal with the 360's pad while playing VOOT, and it works well enough for the most part... But my CC game is lacking. Can't Q-Step and Watari consistently like I want to, causing me to get punished by a lot of competent players when I close the distance.

Wouldn't be a problem if Sega would give us some official Twinsticks. Or, at the very least, allow us to use the d-pad for the standard control setup. I could get my Dreamcast Twinstick controller modded, but... I don't want to mess it up.


----------



## txz (old) (May 2, 2009)

to me VOOT works just fine on the 360 controller. This is coming form someone who played it on the Dreamcast controller with little problems thou. lol


----------



## Anchor (May 2, 2009)

Hi, guys, I am now concidering to buy an xbox... I just wanted to ask you what kind of Naruto/Bleach games does it have, are they good?


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2009)

Two Naruto games, they're mediocre to bad. Single player works well enough, multi-player and combat sucks. No Bleach games.


----------



## SaiST (May 2, 2009)

txz said:


> to me VOOT works just fine on the 360 controller. This is coming form someone who played it on the Dreamcast controller with little problems thou. lol


As did I. And if Sega allows us to use the d-pad for movement on the standard control scheme one day, I'll be better off on the 360's than the Dreamcast's, since you can now make turning and using the special button far more convenient than was possible on the Dreamcast's controller.

But, it still wouldn't be perfect. there are still certain movements that you can pull off much more quickly, accurately, and naturally on Twinsticks than you could on a pad.

Guy by the name of Cacophanus on another forum told me that you lose out on half of the game's functionality by using a pad... I don't agree, I still think that's pushing it even after hearing his argument. But you *do* lose. Compared to the Dreamcast's 5.45, I was told that 5.66's dashes are a third faster across the board, with the input refresh doubled to account for it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 3, 2009)

My xbox got the RROD 

Sending it off to Microsoft tomorrow


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 3, 2009)

^ UL

anyone here play cod waw?


----------



## Sasuke (May 3, 2009)

Lost Planet 2 looks graphically fantastic from the new video

I can't wait, should be good


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> ^ UL
> 
> anyone here play cod waw?



Ive been playing it for some time now


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 3, 2009)

I never really liked WaW that much.  Still playing CoD 4 instead.


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2009)

It's not as good as CoD4 but WaW is still pretty good.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 3, 2009)

Man, I can't wait until Modern Warfare 2 comes out.  I hope it's going to be just as good as the first, if not better.


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2009)

I wonder was new perks/guns we'll get


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2009)

I just hope they get the balancing right. Remove Juggernub, and no M16/MP40 bullshit.


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2009)

Modern Warfare 2 is game of the year if they take out Juggernaut.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2009)

European economy 'will shrink 4%' Want this game already.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 4, 2009)

Damn, it looks good.


----------



## Roy (May 4, 2009)

June 30? so fay away


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (May 4, 2009)

juggernaut is useless against my ak74u


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2009)

Rented bourne, decent game but man the shooting blows.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Rented bourne, decent game but man the shooting blows.



Crazy...renting a game?


What is going on?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 4, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Crazy...renting a game?
> 
> 
> What is going on?



The recession?


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Crazy...renting a game?
> 
> 
> What is going on?



I had enough of "Golden Axes" "Wanted" and fucking "Wheelmans" No more of that shit. For "Humm i may buy games" are now on my rent list. Only games I know I want will be bought. So fuck wanted, fuck golden axe, fuck wheelman. You are the last three shitty games i bought at a full 60 fucking dollars.


----------



## MechaTC (May 4, 2009)

Fight night 4 looks so great   I can't wait to make my own boxer : D


----------



## Kumoriken (May 4, 2009)

God damn, bored as hell.
Finished up a few games I was borrowing form a friend (Viva Piñata and Destroy All Humans), as well as a Hardcore play-through of Mass Effect (Hadn't played it in a year, forgot how awesome it was), and now I've got jack shit to play. Bought Banjo-Tooie on XBLA as well, but I dunno, just can't get into it at the moment.
*Think I'ma go out and buy Marvel: Ultimate Alliance for eight bucks, while the Marvel hype is still up for me. What do you guys think? Worth it?*
Also, just for the hell of it, god I can't wait for (Prepare for the barrage of 2's...)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bioshock 2, _Assassin's Creed 2_, Dead Rising 2, _Modern Warfare 2_, Beyond Good and Evil 2, _Lost Planet 2_, Mass Effect 2, _Half-Life 2: EP 3_, Brutal Legend (C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER), and _Fallout: Vegas_.



Large list, yeah, but it covers the next, what, year or two?

Oh, and just to make this giant post even bigger, I'm also interested to see how some of the games coming out along the way will do, such as...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bionic Commando, _Marvel: Ultimate Alliance 2_, Dark Void, _Deus Ex III_, Halo 3: ODST, _I Am Alive_, Magna Carta II, _Rapture_, and Six Days in Fallujah.



So, did I miss anything? Hahah.


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2009)

That makes sense. Well if you're in the marvel hype mode might aswell play it now it's a great beat em up. 

And yeah i wonder which way they'll start mass effect with. Maybe it'll read your data and start it that way. Though that be pretty crazy seeing as they would have to make two totally different situations.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 4, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Crazy...renting a game?
> 
> 
> What is going on?



I opened my window and stuck my head out to see if the sky was falling...and a bird shit on me.  Not cool...




Kumoriken said:


> I'm also interested in what they're gonna do with Mass Effect, considering you could have ended it numerous ways, y'know?
> Guess we'll see soon enough~



The game developers said that you should keep your data from the first game because it'll affect the story line in the second and third game.



"We've been very conscious of the ability of players to make choices, and we understand that if those choices don't have consequences that carry on through the trilogy, there is no point in making them," he continued. "That obviously has painted us into a difficult position, because we have multiple threads, multiple endings, certain characters may or may not be alive. It's created extra work for us, but we felt it was really necessary to capture what we were going for in Mass Effect." As a result, BioWare is creating "alternate version of all sorts of scenarios" to accommodate the various possible outcomes in Mass Effect which will dramatically affect the way the game unfolds. 

Quoted from:


----------



## Roy (May 4, 2009)

It's cool how he said the game could start entirely different depending on what ending you had.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 5, 2009)

Holy crap. I'm honestly surprised, if they're gonna do that to the scale that I'm thinking of.
That's pretty awesome.
Wonder what the deal will be for people that have no data from Mass Effect.

Also, damn, that's gonna make me wanna play the first game a crapload of times to make certain differences in the game, to see the changes in ME2. Hahah.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 5, 2009)

Yeah.  I mean, there's the obvious changes, primarily did you end as Paragon or Renegade?  But then it branches off into


*Spoiler*: __ 



who you recommended to become the Human Council Member.  And after that there's the major question of whether you saved Kaiden or Ashley and did you kill Wrex or not.  And then of course what your history was (Earthborn, etc.)  And you can't forget what your teammates outlook is (ex. does Garrus still want to bend the rules or follow them?)




What I want to know is to what _extent _will the alternate endings will go to.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 5, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Yeah.  I mean, there's the obvious changes, primarily did you end as Paragon or Renegade?  But then it branches off into
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah, exactly what I'm thinking.
But I'm pretty sure Mass Effect isn't following Commander Shepherd, so your previous crew probably won't play a big part.
But even still, like you said, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



who you picked as the Human Council Head, and even whether or not you saved the Council to begin with, which governs whether or not the Council has aliens in it still, or if it turns into a humans-only Council like in one of the endings.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 5, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> Yeah, exactly what I'm thinking.
> But I'm pretty sure Mass Effect isn't following Commander Shepherd, so your previous crew probably won't play a big part.



I think the crew _will _play a big part in the story.  


"But everything we’ve said about moving your games between the products in the trilogy, or saves and characters, was true. And everything in the teaser is also true. So it’s a disconnect. It’s a surprise."

Quoted from:  Male hair removal

Also:

“All that data is stored in a way that we can grab it,” said Karypyshyn. “We can bring characters back, assuming they are still alive because you might have killed them off.”

Depending on a player's choices in the first game, explained Hudson, some civilizations in Mass Effect 2 may be different for each individual, “but I think the more important changes are the personal ones where maybe halfway through the next game you'll realize – on a very intimate and personal level – that a choice you made in the first game affected somebody in the second game.”

Quoted from:  Male hair removal


Dude...wondering if that last paragraph could refer to the Batarians in the Bringing Down the Sky dlc...or even the Rachni...so many possibilities!


----------



## Roy (May 5, 2009)

^ I felt the dlc was kinda short..I heard that they might take out more dlc for Mass Effect 1


----------



## Kumoriken (May 5, 2009)

Holy crap, so it really will be with Commander Shepherd.
.___.;   This is gonna be some impressive shit.
Can't waiiiiit. Hahah.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> ^ I felt the dlc was kinda short..I heard that they might take out more dlc for Mass Effect 1



It was kinda short, but at least it showed the Batarians.  

And they are planning on making another dlc.  I think it was in the first link I posted where they talked about it.  Said something about it being filled with combat and gambling.


----------



## Roy (May 5, 2009)

And more strippers I hope


----------



## Kumoriken (May 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> And more strippers I hope



SECOND THAT. FUCKING SECOND THAT.
;o


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I had enough of "Golden Axes" "Wanted" and fucking "Wheelmans" No more of that shit. For "Humm i may buy games" are now on my rent list. Only games I know I want will be bought. So fuck wanted, fuck golden axe, fuck wheelman. You are the last three shitty games i bought at a full 60 fucking dollars.



So have you finally stopped giving mediocre games a chance?

Outside of comic book games, anyway <3


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 5, 2009)

Oh yes, lots and lots of Asari strippers.  Love those blue aliens.


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2009)

I'd fuck Asari. 




In other news: STILL WANT FIGHT NIGHT DAMN IT


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> So have you finally stopped giving mediocre games a chance?
> 
> Outside of comic book games, anyway <3



Well I'm giving them a chance, not a buying chance.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 5, 2009)

Only thing that slightly turns me off about Asari are the wavy things on their heads.  But hey, nobody is perfect.  I could make it work.


----------



## speedstar (May 5, 2009)

DAMN Velvet Assassin got a 5 on ign.


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2009)

7.5 on Gamespot. So sounds decent, so renting it.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 5, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> 7.5 on Gamespot. So sounds decent, so renting it.



Watching the Giantbomb quick look right now, looks pretty outdated.


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2009)

So did tenchu Z but i love stealth games so i gotta give em a chance


----------



## Kumoriken (May 6, 2009)

Damn...
Was looking forward to Velvet Assassin.
But I guess there are things with more potential I can be saving my money for, now.
Not having a job sucks.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 6, 2009)

^rent it?  It's only like 8 bucks at Blockbuster.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 6, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> ^rent it?  It's only like 8 bucks at Blockbuster.



Bah, I remember when Blockbuster was like $5. *That was last gen*.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 6, 2009)

I remember when there _was _a Blockbuster near me.  Netflix and Gamefly basically killed all the Blockbusters.


----------



## randyrandy (May 6, 2009)

Anyone here ever had RRoD yet? I've had mine for 1 year and 5 months, and so far nothing. On other forums it seems that 80%+ of the people get a RRoD.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 6, 2009)

Well, if you bought yours about a year and a half ago, you shouldn't be getting RRoD.  It's primarily in the older 360s.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 7, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> ^rent it?  It's only like 8 bucks at Blockbuster.


Meh, I don't rent games.
Also, avoid buying from Gamestop when I can.
Both practically take money away from the developers and such.
...Okay, that's entire bullshit 'cause I borrow games from friends.
I don't buy from Gamestop 'cause they fuck over consumers with their shitty policies, and I don't rent games for the same reason I don't play MMO's.
It makes playing games feel like a chore to me.
If I'm not playing it, I feel shitty and like I should be spending every waking moment with it, to get my money's worth, and to milk it for all I can before returning it.
Meh. Just a personal policy.

Edit:
Also, I've had my 360 for a bit more than two years, I think.
Hasn't RRoD'd yet. And I've had 20-hour gaming marathons.
Little trooper, he is. Hahah.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> So did tenchu Z but i love stealth games so i gotta give em a chance



I still play Tenchu Z from time to time 
I basically play all the stealth games I can get my hands on. dunno if I'll be able to afford velvet assassin anytime soon tho :/

you gonna review it?


----------



## Kumoriken (May 7, 2009)

Duke Nukem Forever...
Now officially Duke Nukem Never.
Kinda bummed. D:


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 7, 2009)

No, it's still going to be continued.  

Link removed


----------



## Kumoriken (May 7, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> No, it's still going to be continued.
> 
> Deadpool movie



That's the trilogy, not Duke Nukem Forever.
There's a different developer working on the Duke Nukem Trilogy, which won't be affected by the cancellation of Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> I still play Tenchu Z from time to time
> I basically play all the stealth games I can get my hands on. dunno if I'll be able to afford velvet assassin anytime soon tho :/
> 
> you gonna review it?



Yep after i review these three piece of shit games. Hint - Don't play bourne, fracture, and fucking IRONMAN madmad


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 7, 2009)

I really like the UFC demo, I'm looking forward to it.  



randyrandy said:


> Anyone here ever had RRoD yet? I've had mine for 1 year and 5 months, and so far nothing. On other forums it seems that 80%+ of the people get a RRoD.



My 360 RROD'd, then it magically started working again when I tried to turn it on to see how many lights there are.  It crashes quite often now though.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 7, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> That's the trilogy, not Duke Nukem Forever.
> There's a different developer working on the Duke Nukem Trilogy, which won't be affected by the cancellation of Duke Nukem Forever.



Oh, didn't catch that there.  But if it does well enough, they could always get the right to work on Forever.  So just pray that it's a good game.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 7, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Oh, didn't catch that there.  But if it does well enough, they could always get the right to work on Forever.  So just pray that it's a good game.



Yeah, I kinda doubt that.

Why go and restart production on that moneypit?


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 7, 2009)

If it sells well, why not?  Look at Blizzard; they spend forever on games.  They've spent six years working on StarCraft 2 (maybe more if they push back the release date), and I don't even want to know how much that cost them.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 7, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> If it sells well, why not?  Look at Blizzard; they spend forever on games.  They've spent six years working on StarCraft 2 (maybe more if they push back the release date), and I don't even want to know how much that cost them.



Blizzard already has a money printing machine, they don't need StarCraft 2 to sell that well, but everyone knows it's guaranteed too.  

But Duke Nuke'Em... really? He's a antiquated hero from a era that video games have moved on from.

I remember back when the teaser trailer was released in 2007, people were saying (Either 1up yours, or GFW Radio) that the main audience that the game would've appeared to would be the same audience that buy all those deer hunting games you find at Wal-Mart.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 8, 2009)

A lot of people grew up on that game; I think that this would be a chance for the developers to reach a group of gamers (or former-gamers) that other games don't reach out to.  That gives them the older gamers plus the current gamers as potential customers.  

My cousin (he's in his late twenties) bought a Wii just so he could get all those old SNES games that he grew up on.  I think something similar could happen with Duke Nukem; they just need to appeal to their fan loyalty.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 8, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> A lot of people grew up on that game; I think that this would be a chance for the developers to reach a group of gamers (or former-gamers) that other games don't reach out to.  That gives them the older gamers plus the current gamers as potential customers.
> 
> My cousin (he's in his late twenties) bought a Wii just so he could get all those old SNES games that he grew up on.  I think something similar could happen with Duke Nukem; they just need to appeal to their fan loyalty.


Yes, a lot of people did play the game when growing up, but the sixteen year olds then are now entering or nearing their thirties. Will most of them really find pig cops still cool? Sure, there would still be some fans who would eat it up, but for a lot of them, Duke's time may have come and gone.

As for the newer gamers, I see no reason why the character of Duke or his universe would appeal to them. As I said before, he's just a outdated 80's action movie reject in a world of generation X rebellion. A far cry from the gravelly, face/personality-less Master Chief (or even worse, effeminate anime guy with a huge sword) that seems to be the consensus of what is "badass."


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 8, 2009)

Castle Wolfenstein came out in 1981, and they're making a sequel to Return to Castle Wolfenstien.  Their fanbase reaches out to the gamers who played the first Castle Wolfenstein and the younger gamers too.

I mean, I doubt the Duke Nukem trilogy will do well enough to warrant them to start work on Forever again, but I could be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 8, 2009)

Well it's not a matter of whether or not it sells well at all.
3D Realms is selling the rights to Duke Nukem Forever for 30-mil.
Why buy the rights to one game for 30-mil when you can make different games with the same franchise?


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 8, 2009)

I thought Take-Two has the rights...

"In addition, Take-Two continues to retain the publishing rights to Duke Nukem Forever," he added. 

From:  Yariko

Also:

Publisher Take-Two says it will no longer fund development of the game but retains rights to the title. 

From:  Link removed


----------



## Kumoriken (May 8, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I thought Take-Two has the rights...
> 
> "In addition, Take-Two continues to retain the publishing rights to Duke Nukem Forever," he added.
> 
> ...



Fuck, that's what I meant.
3D Realms is developing it.
Take-Two stopped funding 3D Realms.
Take-Two is now selling the rights for 30mil.
See above post.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 8, 2009)

Where's it say that they're selling it for 30 million?


----------



## Cel3stial (May 8, 2009)

Castle Crashers!


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2009)

*My Ironman Review - 
*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoeeCTIyMh4[/YOUTUBE]

_*What the fuck was this shit? *_


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 8, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Yep after i review these three piece of shit games. Hint - Don't play bourne, fracture, and fucking IRONMAN madmad



Bourne was ok, tho I got bored of it after playing the demo and then borrowing it from a friend (one of the most biased dumbasses in the worl  ) and I played like....one or two levels and then returned it ~~


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> *My Ironman Review -
> *
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoeeCTIyMh4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> _*What the fuck was this shit? *_



Ironman...the movie game? The one that got released in May '08?

Lol.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2009)

I don't get the time to play them all at release dates, so i try to make it up when drought from games come.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 8, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Castle Wolfenstein came out in 1981, and they're making a sequel to Return to Castle Wolfenstien.  Their fanbase reaches out to the gamers who played the first Castle Wolfenstein and the younger gamers too.



Nazi monsters have gone out of style when, exactly?

What with the recent zombie mode in COD:WAW, or even Hellsing, you can easily see there is still a interest in that kind of stuff. Plus the last Wolfenstein game to come out was in '03-'04 for the Xbox, a bit more recent than the last Duke game.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2009)

And the next two vids in the series.

God dayum it's looking great.


----------



## Nakor (May 9, 2009)

Finally bought a 360 today. was such a huge pain in the ass. I thought the pro's would have the jasper chip in it so i went to gamestop and bought one when they said they just got a new shipment in yesterday. got home and found out that it was an old model. returned that, then had to go to best buy and buy an arcade and then a 60gb hard drive seperatly. paid about the same as i would a pro, but got 3 month subscription to live.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 9, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Where's it say that they're selling it for 30 million?



Huh, guess it doesn't say there.
Can't remember where I even saw it, but I heard they tried to sell the rights to someone (forgot who), and they refused.
Might have been entirely wrong, but meh.
Aw well.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 9, 2009)

Nakor said:


> Finally bought a 360 today. was such a huge pain in the ass. I thought the pro's would have the jasper chip in it so i went to gamestop and bought one when they said they just got a new shipment in yesterday.



What's a jasper chip?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 9, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> What's a jasper chip?



A revision in the 360 hardware that's supposed to lessen the chance of RROD.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 9, 2009)

Oh, so that's what they call the new chip they put on the motherboard?


----------



## Kumoriken (May 10, 2009)

Pieces of a Dream
I shat bricks.
Of gold.


----------



## txz (old) (May 10, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> in the year 2000
> I shat bricks.
> Of gold.



I hope then your golden bricks are enough to buy this game for all of us. 
Honestly I will get this game anyway and I usually just play just the single player, but if the multiplayer is how thier saying it is then I may have to check it out.


----------



## Kizaru (May 10, 2009)

My 360 has random slowdowns while playing Halo 3 and already had a disc read error. I fear for the worst.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 11, 2009)

Try installing it to the harddrive.  That might help.  That's what I do whenever I get disc problems.


----------



## Sasuke (May 11, 2009)

Prototype opening looked slick

Probably the next game I'll buy

New MW2 trailer footage looks awesome also


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 11, 2009)

MW2?

the new trailer for Dragon age was.....bloody


----------



## Sasuke (May 11, 2009)

Modern Warfare 2, the new trailer

Has a release date for Operation Flashpoint: DR been set yet?


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 11, 2009)

oh duurrr X___x
yeah, the underwater part looked kinda cool, but I expect that to be just a part of the sp campaign ~~

I dunno. I think it's just Q3 still. hopefully come E3...


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2009)

Picked up velvet assassin today. Fucking blockbusters 9 dollars a rent is insane.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Picked up velvet assassin today. Fucking blockbusters 9 dollars a rent is insane.



Don't they still have a plan where you can swap out the game once a day?

At the rate you're renting, it'd be cheaper.


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2009)

God this game sucks ass...4 games in a row all sucking ass...why...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 11, 2009)

Whity, I'm going to buy the album after getting about 5 messages from you saying I should on XBL. But in return, no more msgs. >_<


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2009)

Lol ok deal


----------



## Come Honor Chest (May 13, 2009)

My gamertag is O W IN IE ID.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 13, 2009)

Should I buy the elite?

What are the benefits of getting 360 over PS3 or Wii?


----------



## Aruarian (May 13, 2009)

A so far bigger games library, far superior online experience, the ability to purchase things if you do not have a credit card. For me personally, I also prefer the 360 controller for sportsgames and shooters, as the analog placement offers much better balance, plus the triggers are superior. Seeing as I've a TE stick as well, fighters aren't a problem either.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 13, 2009)

Well, well. MGS4's coming to the Xbox 360 after all. So here I can truly consider buying this game, now that the hurdle of having to buy a PS3 is out of the way.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 13, 2009)

^that's just a rumour. 
but it would be nice, mostly since I dislike console exclusives.

Ron? is that you?



crazymtf said:


> God this game sucks ass...4 games in a row all sucking ass...why...



T__________T


Too bad, I was kinda hoping it would be at least worth playing through.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 13, 2009)

^Awww, had me hoping God of War 3 would come onto the 360 also.



Kumoriken said:


> Exteberria is playing this season in Athletic for free.
> I shat bricks.
> Of gold.



Great news after great news, I love multiplayer.



Hangatýr said:


> A so far bigger games library, far superior online experience, the ability to purchase things if you do not have a credit card. For me personally, I also prefer the 360 controller for sportsgames and shooters, as the analog placement offers much better balance, plus the triggers are superior. Seeing as I've a TE stick as well, fighters aren't a problem either.



I don't know, the ps3 has pretty strong exclusives and are catching up in the 
library.  Also the ps3 altogether is cheaper and more reliable.  I've heard the ps3's online is pretty strong too.

But yeah, controller is awesome and I prefer the exclusives.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 13, 2009)

Wait, the PS3 is cheaper?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 13, 2009)

It's better value, certainly. God of War 3 is entirely developed by Sony's studios.  It's not going to be given to a competitor.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 13, 2009)

Oh wait nevermind, I forgot the 360 had a price reduction since I bought it.

I was just factoring in batteries, xbox live, and wireless.


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2009)

Picked up sacred 2...please don't suck...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 13, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> ^Awww, had me hoping God of War 3 would come onto the 360 also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O it is not. the PSN is horrible compared to live.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 13, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> O it is not. the PSN is horrible compared to live.



I disagree, it's serviceable, even when ignoring the fact that it's free.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 14, 2009)

Damn, just checked out the Sex and Violence trailer for Dragon Age, and it looks badass.

I remember when BioWare got shit for the sex scene in Mass Effect.  I just have to wonder what they're going to get when the game comes out.  

Really looking forward to it now.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2009)

any thing given away for free must come at some price down the line 

remember that


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Picked up sacred 2...please don't suck...



I kinda expect that game to suck. the trailer I saw certainly didn't get my hopes up xD



forgotten_hero said:


> Damn, just checked out the Sex and Violence trailer for Dragon Age, and it looks badass.
> 
> I remember when BioWare got shit for the sex scene in Mass Effect.  I just have to wonder what they're going to get when the game comes out.
> 
> Really looking forward to it now.



The voilence in that games looked really juicy


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2009)

SO played some sacred 2, not bad so fun. Seems like a fun hack and slash. Will get more into it with a friend later tonight.


----------



## txz (old) (May 14, 2009)

So far the only decent hack & slash game I have played for the 360 is Kingdom of Fire: Circle of Doom. (Sorry Too Human, you didn't do it for me.) I'll check this game out first but so far people that played it are telling me to stay away? If its decent let me know. lol
[


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> SO played some sacred 2, not bad so fun. Seems like a fun hack and slash. Will get more into it with a friend later tonight.



splitscreen? how many players?


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2009)

Splitscreen co-op 2 players. Online 4 players.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 14, 2009)

nice, then I guess I have to check it out ;D
there's a huge lack of gameplay videos though ;___;

oh and sex for the eyes and the mind = Link removed


----------



## Slacker (May 14, 2009)

That Battlefield game looks amazing, do want.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 14, 2009)

I had enough of beating people up or hiding in some grass and creeping on people with my sniper gun so I need to play some different type of game to refresh myself up with my dear hobby..

I'm thinking about getting Halo War in few weeks, wonder if anyone thinks that it'd worth it? Or should I get other games rather then Halo War?


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I had enough of beating people up or hiding in some grass and creeping on people with my sniper gun so I need to play some different type of game to refresh myself up with my dear hobby..
> 
> I'm thinking about getting Halo War in few weeks, wonder if anyone thinks that it'd worth it? Or should I get other games rather then Halo War?



Halo wars is pretty kickass, had lots of fun with it.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 14, 2009)

Cool, man, cool..

Would it enable anyone to challenge each other on online mode in Halo War then?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 14, 2009)

I will beat you all in Texas Holdem <3


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 15, 2009)

I enjoyed Halo Wars, but I wouldn't pay $60 for it.  Maybe $40.

I mean, it's fun and all, but after a while of seeing Spartans jack vehicles, I got the urge to actually play as the Spartan.  Out came Halo Wars and in came Halo 3.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 15, 2009)

Prototype looks good to me, and I'm entirely convinced to get it, after seeing the opening cinematic. I don't get why everyone's condemning it to failure, it looks to have a shitload of potential.
I get that inFamous is coming out a bit before it, but they're really different when you look into it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 15, 2009)

so the Tales of vesperia demo is out here in EU now. does this mean we're actually gonna get the game? :0


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 15, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> Prototype looks good to me, and I'm entirely convinced to get it, after seeing the opening cinematic. I don't get why everyone's condemning it to failure, it looks to have a shitload of potential.
> I get that inFamous is coming out a bit before it, but they're really different when you look into it.



infamous isn't coming on the 360 is it?

I'm excited for prototype too, I didn't people were condemning it to failure.  It's probably going to be a rental to me, doesn't look like it has a whole lot of replay value.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 15, 2009)

I think Infamous is a PS3 exclusive.


----------



## crazymtf (May 15, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> Prototype looks good to me, and I'm entirely convinced to get it, after seeing the opening cinematic. I don't get why everyone's condemning it to failure, it looks to have a shitload of potential.
> I get that inFamous is coming out a bit before it, but they're really different when you look into it.



People saying it'll be a failure? Why it looks great.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 15, 2009)

^yeah, that game seem to have alot of potential. never actually read anything bad about it 'till now :0


----------



## crazymtf (May 15, 2009)

*Dynasty Warriors: Gundam 2 Review -  
*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHYwp55AL0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 15, 2009)

They made a sequel to the first one?  I didn't even think the first one did that well...


----------



## Kumoriken (May 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> People saying it'll be a failure? Why it looks great.



Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's just a crapload of PS3 owners saying it's gonna flop and be overshadowed by inFamous, which, in my opinion, still looks good, but seems a lot less interesting.

(Also, yeah, inFamous is a PS3 exclusive.)


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 15, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's just a crapload of PS3 owners saying it's gonna flop and be overshadowed by inFamous, which, in my opinion, still looks good, but seems a lot less interesting.
> 
> (Also, yeah, inFamous is a PS3 exclusive.)



That's the first time I've ever heard someone say inFamous looks less interesting than Prototype.

I guess people are comparing them because they seem so similar. Like how people compared Devil May Cry 3 to God of War, because they came out in the exact same timeframe.



forgotten_hero said:


> They made a sequel to the first one?  I didn't even think the first one did that well...



Japan loves this shit.

-They buy all of the Warriors re-releases, all 5,742 of them. NONE of the games are sequels, as they really advance nothing at all.
-Japan loves, loves, loves, LOVES anything Gundam.

Combine the two and you have one of the best selling games on the PS3 in Japan. It was actually the first killer app for Japan, as pathetic as it is to note.


----------



## Felix (May 15, 2009)

Haha...
I thought Prototype and inFamous were the same game ~_~


----------



## crazymtf (May 15, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> *That's the first time I've ever heard someone say inFamous looks less interesting than Prototype.*
> 
> I guess people are comparing them because they seem so similar. Like how people compared Devil May Cry 3 to God of War, because they came out in the exact same timeframe.
> 
> ...



Well I'm the second person then. Infamous looks great, but Prototype still has me more into it, the way you play and the characters seem more interesting.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 15, 2009)

Felix said:


> Haha...
> I thought Prototype and inFamous were the same game ~_~



You too...


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 16, 2009)

It's that time of the year when the 360 gets to shit on you 


Fourth time since I bought this poorly built junk.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 16, 2009)

So, random question, where's everyone getting their E3 coverage from?
I've yet to figure out what I'ma use. Might resort to Kotaku.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 16, 2009)

From everyone else on this thread.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 16, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> So, random question, where's everyone getting their E3 coverage from?
> I've yet to figure out what I'ma use. Might resort to Kotaku.



i am using  G4


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 16, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> So, random question, where's everyone getting their E3 coverage from?
> I've yet to figure out what I'ma use. Might resort to Kotaku.



THE GREAT AND ALLL MIGHTY



*IGN!!!*


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 17, 2009)

Gametrailers for me.


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

So, I'm considering getting a refurbished 360. Do I have a reason not to?


----------



## Kumoriken (May 17, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> So, I'm considering getting a refurbished 360. Do I have a reason not to?



Yep.
Almost all refurbished 360's on the market are in bad condition, and have really old chipsets, making them pretty vulnerable to RRoD-ing. If not that, there are plenty of other things that could go wrong with an old, used 360. I'd say it's a decent-sized risk that your 360 would crap out no more than a month or four after you get it, if it's refurbished. And since you don't get a warranty from Microsoft with refurbished ones, you'd end up paying more to get yours repaired, than it would have cost you to have gotten a new one in the first place.

But that's just my opinion. Anyone else?


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> Yep.
> Almost all refurbished 360's on the market are in bad condition, and have really old chipsets, making them pretty vulnerable to RRoD. I'd say it's a decent-sized risk that your 360 would crap out no more than a month or four after you get it, if it's refurbished. And since you don't get a warranty from Microsoft with refurbished ones, you'd end up paying more than it would have cost you to just get a new one.
> 
> But that's just my opinion. Anyone else?



Damn, well, that's a definite turn-off. To be honest, I'd rather not shell out the extra cash to get a brand new one. But, if it means that I'll be saving money and time in the long run, then I'm willing to do it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 17, 2009)

Some guy two doors down from my room in the dorms bought a refurbished 360 from GameStop at the beginning of the school year (back in September), and he hasn't had any problems with it so far.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, I like gametrailers.  Don't know why.

Also looked at infamous, it does look way good and I love the comic style animation.  I think Prototype looks better, the moves look so much cooler.  Is Prototype sandbox?  What hooked me about infamous is that it's sandbox.  I'm a sucker for sandbox games.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 17, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Damn, well, that's a definite turn-off. To be honest, I'd rather not shell out the extra cash to get a brand new one. But, if it means that I'll be saving money and time in the long run, then I'm willing to do it.


Well it depends on where you buy it from, anyway. Though I hate buying anything from Gamestop, that's usually where I end up getting my consoles, and midnight-release games. At GS, a refurbished one is only $30 less than a new Xbox 360 Arcade pack. I would definitely spend the extra $30 just to have the reliability of it. Not to mention you'll get a free... 3-year, is it..? Yeah, I think, 3-year warranty for RRoD, and 1-year warranty for any other problems.
Also, if you buy an Arcade 360, then you get a few free XBLA Arcade games with it for free, so it's pretty much paying $30 for a more reliable and smooth-running system, and for five XBLA arcade games.

Also, a Hard-drive for the whole thing will have to factor into it as well, the Arcade 360 and the refurbished 360's don't come with hard-drives for the console. And I'm not sure if the Arcade comes with a headset, but I know the refurbished ones don't.
You can either just buy a Pro 360 for $300 and get all the crap, including a 20GB hard drive, or you can buy an Arcade, and just buy a used 20GB hard-drive from Gamestop for $60. There is also a 120GB used hard drive going for $100. Paying the same price as pro, and getting more memory.
Or you can meet in the middle of both and get a used 60GB for $80. There is also a NEW 60GB for $100.
...I'm ranting and rambling at this point, but hopefully it helped.
Most of this comes down to personal preference, I suppose.



forgotten_hero said:


> Some guy two doors down from my room in the dorms bought a refurbished 360 from GameStop at the beginning of the school year (back in September), and he hasn't had any problems with it so far.


Ah, really? Well that comes to a surprise to me, maybe they're a bit more reliable than I thought, or maybe he's just lucky. Hahah.
Either way, I still recommend getting a new one, for the reasons above.



SmackyTheFrog said:


> Yeah, I like gametrailers.  Don't know why.
> 
> Also looked at infamous, it does look way good and I love the comic style animation.  I think Prototype looks better, the moves look so much cooler.  Is Prototype sandbox?  What hooked me about infamous is that it's sandbox.  I'm a sucker for sandbox games.


Yeah, Prototype is a sandbox game. Open-apocalyptic world, woo~ ;o


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2009)

So yeah UFC was meh, selling it on ebay. 

Now I am however enjoying sacred 2 quite alot. Especially since starting my second character, she kicks ass.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 18, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> At GS, a refurbished one is only $30 less than a new Xbox 360 Arcade pack. I would definitely spend the extra $30 just to have the reliability of it.



There are those things and everything else you mentioned, but Arcades don't offer backwards compatibility.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 18, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> There are those things and everything else you mentioned, but Arcades don't offer backwards compatibility.



Oh wow, they don't?
Yeah, that's a definite minus there.
I didn't even know that, either.
Guessing I should reconsider getting an Arcade if mine flops.
...Though I do have a modded Original Xbox.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 18, 2009)

they don´t? I think it's just the lack of a HDD? ( which is easy to fix ;D )


I might get sacred when it's cheap. my gf and I enjoy romping through hack'n'slash games, but I ain't shelling out full prize for that game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 18, 2009)

No, I have an Arcade at the dorms, and even with the harddrive, it still doesn't play original Xbox games.


----------



## crazymtf (May 18, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> they don?t? I think it's just the lack of a HDD? ( which is easy to fix ;D )
> 
> 
> I might get sacred when it's cheap. my gf and I enjoy romping through hack'n'slash games, but I ain't shelling out full prize for that game.



It's very much worth 60 dollars. It's got over 600 missions, so fucking long


----------



## Kumoriken (May 18, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> No, I have an Arcade at the dorms, and even with the harddrive, it still doesn't play original Xbox games.



I can't seem to find anything saying that they're not backwards compatible.
Even on Xbox's site.
I'm almost positive it can play Xbox games. All my sources are saying that if you have the hard drive and the correct console update, Arcade's can play Xbox games. The internal parts are the same, nothing different than other Xbox 360's except the hard drive, which is needed to play Xbox games.
Keep in mind that all Xbox 360's can only play compatible games.
proof
You sure you didn't just play a game that's not on there?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 18, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> No, I have an Arcade at the dorms, and even with the harddrive, it still doesn't play original Xbox games.


The arcade can play original xbox games when a HDD is attached. I know from personal experience.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 18, 2009)

Really?  Then I got a defective Arcade...guess my friend didn't have to bring the original Xbox after all.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 18, 2009)

Xbox's BC with the 360 is software based it has nothing to do with the hardware.Only hardware item required is the HDD which many have pointed out.

You might be playing games that are not supported with the Xbox BC list.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 18, 2009)

I tried playing KOTOR 1 & 2, and Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time.  Those three games work on my 360 at home, but not at the dorm.


----------



## Space Jam (May 18, 2009)

Yall got live?
If so, do u buy those subscription cards or just get it off the marketplace or w/e?


----------



## Thelonious (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Kumoriken, I really appreciate the advice. I can't even afford ANY 360 at this point, but I'll definitely take what you said into consideration when I can.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 19, 2009)

.ProFound. said:


> Yall got live?
> If so, do u buy those subscription cards or just get it off the marketplace or w/e?



I just buy the cards once a year.  That way, I don't have to enter my credit card number.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 19, 2009)

.ProFound. said:


> Yall got live?
> If so, do u buy those subscription cards or just get it off the marketplace or w/e?



You can do either. You can buy subscription cards at game stores or online, or you can just buy it straight off of Xbox Live with a credit card.
Though it's cheaper to just get like, a year of Gold somewhere online.
I usually get mine on Amazon. I managed to snag them when they were still $40 on there. They've bumped up to $50 for a year now, but you get a year +1 month of gold if you buy that card, as opposed to just paying $50 for 12 months alone, off the marketplace.
You could probably find a Gold year-card for even cheaper than that if you do some searching online.
I would, but I'm finishing up some stuff for my classes right now. Hahah.



Thelonious said:


> Thanks Kumoriken, I really appreciate the advice. I can't even afford ANY 360 at this point, but I'll definitely take what you said into consideration when I can.



Yeah, no problem man. Glad I could help.
Just post again if you need anything else. One of us is bound to help you out. ;o


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

I has a red 360! 
And my gamertag is Eevihl.


----------



## Slacker (May 19, 2009)

You may as well say the games you play.


----------



## Akira (May 19, 2009)

Any opinions on Bionic Commando?


----------



## Kumoriken (May 19, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I has a red 360!
> And my gamertag is Eevihl.


...Red? D:
I'm somewhat jealous, god damn.
I need a job or three so I can have an overwhelming amount of money that I have nothing to do with so that I can buy unnecessary things like another 360, just so it can be colored.
...I mean what? 


Akira said:


> Any opinions on Bionic Commando?


Oh, right, BC is out, isn't it?
Anyone got it yet? How is it?


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2009)

Man, this is a good year for games. SFIV, MW2, KoFXII, BlazBlue, AC2, FNR4.


----------



## crazymtf (May 19, 2009)

*UFC review - *
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xz1zQ94KGNc[/YOUTUBE]

*Goes back to play sacred 2*


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> ...Red? D:
> I'm somewhat jealous, god damn.
> I need a job or three so I can have an overwhelming amount of money that I have nothing to do with so that I can buy unnecessary things like another 360, just so it can be colored.
> ...I mean what?



Well my 360 broke down and it was around the same time the Resident Evil was coming out and so I just killed two birds with one stone. :ho


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 19, 2009)

my 360 has 'frozen' twice today 
I'm getting paranoid


----------



## Kumoriken (May 20, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Well my 360 broke down and it was around the same time the Resident Evil was coming out and so I just killed two birds with one stone. :ho



Yeah, I'm most definitely aiming for some sort of colored 360 if mine breaks down.
Just 'cause it'll be aesthetically pleasing. :3
Hahah.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 20, 2009)

Akira said:


> Any opinions on Bionic Commando?



I've only played the demo, but man do I love the multiplayer.  The gameplay is a bit weird, I mean wtf how come everytime I shoot someone in the air it misses.  But I do really like chaotic shooters.

I also thought UFC would've been better, it was a lot of fun on the demo except it was way too easy.


----------



## Thelonious (May 20, 2009)

I never really expected UFC to be any good. I guess it's worth a try, though.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 20, 2009)

Bit of a story for you guys...
So I fucking love Banjo-Kazooie. You could slap a picture of them on a pile of shit and I'd eat it right the fuck up. So, obviously, I got Banjo-Kazooie for XBLA with Nuts & Bolts. As you can also guess, I bought Banjo-Tooie on XBLA as well, right when it was available. At the time, I was growing tired of my current premium themes, so I bought a Banjo-Tooie premium theme to go with it, figuring I didn't have much else to buy with that little amount of points. The theme was alright. Didn't like it that much, the art was a bit weird.
Anyways, fast-forward about two, three weeks later... May 19th. Playing Banjo-Tooie, decide to get all the Stop 'n' Swop eggs from BK and get the prizes from the hen that hatches them in BT.
One of those prizes was a Banjo-Tooie  theme. I was a bit miffed, figured it would probably be just as "meh", non-premium theme, so my purchase of the previous theme would be justified. I go to the dashboard, set it to my new theme... Turns out the fucker's premium, and WAY more fuckawesome.

I'm beating myself up over ever buying that crappy theme in the first place, now knowing I could have gotten a badass one for free.


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2009)

You should beat yourself up for buying Nuts & Bolts.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 20, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> I've only played the demo, but man do I love the multiplayer.  The gameplay is a bit weird, I mean wtf how come everytime I shoot someone in the air it misses.  But I do really like chaotic shooters.



same here and I didn't like it one bit 
I hope the sp is better.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 20, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> You should beat yourself up for buying Nuts & Bolts.


Woah, woah, slow down. We're not on /v/ here, and we've had a pretty good streak of non-confrontation going on in here lately.
I like Nuts & Bolts, regardless of whether or not it's BK. I think it's pretty fun, for the price. The characters just add to the experience.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 20, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> You should beat yourself up for buying Nuts & Bolts.



It's a shame when a individual does not see great quality in such a game like Nuts and Bolts. We need more games around hear like that.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 20, 2009)

UFC demo is really good thinking about getting the game


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 20, 2009)

Akira said:


> Any opinions on Bionic Commando?



Prototype will be much better


----------



## Donkey Show (May 20, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> ...Red? D:
> I'm somewhat jealous, god damn.
> I need a job or three so I can have an overwhelming amount of money that I have nothing to do with so that I can buy unnecessary things like another 360, just so it can be colored.
> ...I mean what?



Psh... red is weak.



I'm gonna make my second one gold.


----------



## Vai (May 20, 2009)

Being playing Pure for this last couple of days. 

Just finished it.

Definetly recomend it if you like Off road racing.. and four-wheel bikes... with lots and lots of tricks.


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Psh... red is weak.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna make my second one gold.



Make it crystal or glass instead.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (May 20, 2009)

I'd like a transparent 360, out of plexiglass. 

Also, *Secret of Monkey Island: SE* is coming to the 360. A wet dream for many. o.O


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 20, 2009)

^OMFG!?!?!?!?! EPIC :0

a wet dream indeed <3


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 20, 2009)

Is that the series made by LucasArts?


----------



## Roy (May 20, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Psh... red is weak.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna make my second one gold.


That looks tiiiggghht..how'd you do it?


----------



## Kumoriken (May 20, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Psh... red is weak.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna make my second one gold.


.___.;
Nice, dude. I'm fucking jealous. Hahah.



Dan Hibiki said:


> I'd like a transparent 360, out of plexiglass.
> 
> Also, *Secret of Monkey Island: SE* is coming to the 360. A wet dream for many. o.O



...HOLY FUCKYES.
An old Tim Schafer game getting another sequel.
This just might go towards a wee-bit better chance of a Psychonauts 2. ;o
...That was worded very awkwardly, but I think you get what I meant.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 20, 2009)

Posting because it's page 666.


Centuryslayer said:


> ^that's just a rumour.
> but it would be nice, mostly since I dislike console exclusives.
> 
> Ron? is that you?
> ...



Just a rumor? Blows. And yes. It's me. Hey!


----------



## Dan Hibiki (May 21, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> ...HOLY FUCKYES.
> An old Tim Schafer game getting another sequel.
> This just might go towards a wee-bit better chance of a Psychonauts 2. ;o
> ...That was worded very awkwardly, but I think you get what I meant.



i think you got it wrong. it's not a sequel, but a *S*pecial *E*dition. In what form or shape we don't know. I think it's likely it'll get a graphics overhaul, and probably a new control scheme as well.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 21, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> i think you got it wrong. it's not a sequel, but a *S*pecial *E*dition. In what form or shape we don't know. I think it's likely it'll get a graphics overhaul, and probably a new control scheme as well.



...God damn.
My dreams have been shattered.
Hahah.
Man do I feel fucking stupid.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 21, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> I'd like a transparent 360, out of plexiglass.
> 
> Also, *Secret of Monkey Island: SE* is coming to the 360. A wet dream for many. o.O




Yeah, I suddenly got a hard on when I heard about this awesome game coming to the 360.

I just hope it would be exactly same as Amiga game I played long ago. No shit about some new graphic, etc.

I'm so going to buy this game when arrived...


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 21, 2009)

^they'll probably add music etc (like Scumm VM). 
I want Curse of Monkey Island 


yes, stupid rumours blow, and Hey mang. been hatin' on any splicers lately?


----------



## Eevihl (May 21, 2009)

EL OH EL 
At current thread page.


----------



## Slips (May 22, 2009)

Fuck the release dates for June in the UK 

Red Faction: Guerrilla
Star Ocean
Prototype 
Batman
Tales Of Vesperia
Just Cause 2

Hell I may average 2 games per month but thats fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 22, 2009)

Slips said:


> Fuck the release dates for June in the UK
> 
> Red Faction: Guerrilla
> Star Ocean
> ...



I thought Batman was pushed back?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 23, 2009)




----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2009)

^

Rented terminator yesterday, finished it today. God this shit sucked a *HUGE* dick. You'll see more for my review.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 23, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^
> 
> Rented terminator yesterday, finished it today. God this shit sucked a *HUGE* dick. You'll see more for my review.



Okay, someone's gotta give mediocre games a chance and you deserve a fucking medal for doing so, so that we actually know if they suck or not on an average scale, but...
Movie games?
Masochism, I say... Masochism!


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 23, 2009)

There's only one good movie-based game that I can think of, and that's Escape from Butcher Bay.  So glad that they made a re-make with a new campaign for 360.


----------



## Slips (May 23, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> I thought Batman was pushed back?



It may have although its still on Plays June list 

I'm after Prototype and star ocean anyway

Even if star ocean has got shitty reviews over here hell Infinate undiscovery got shitty reviews yet I enjoyed it

Also a little titbit of news they are bringing out a few books based on the elder scrolls. Maybe worth looking into


----------



## Sasuke (May 23, 2009)

Prototype will be the first new release I have bought since RE5, looking forward to it.


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> Okay, someone's gotta give mediocre games a chance and you deserve a fucking medal for doing so, so that we actually know if they suck or not on an average scale, but...
> Movie games?
> Masochism, I say... Masochism!



Lmao my friend said the same thing. He said "Why do you even try movie games? Are you trying to make yourself mad" lol i was flipping out last night on terminator. I'll try to keep in tame in my review, but doubt it.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 23, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> There's only one good movie-based game that I can think of, and that's Escape from Butcher Bay.  So glad that they made a re-make with a new campaign for 360.



Wolverine and Spider-man 3 Were good


----------



## Vonocourt (May 23, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Wolverine and Spider-man *2* Were good



And only because of the swinging, the missions and combat sucked.

The LotR hack and slashers weren't that bad either.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 23, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Wolverine and Spider-man 3 Were good





Vonocourt said:


> And only because of the swinging, the missions and combat sucked.
> 
> The LotR hack and slashers weren't that bad either.


*Wolverine* - Origins? The recent one? Meh... Disagreeing here.
*Spider-Man 3* - I'm gonna go with Vono on this. You mean Spider-man 2, right? 'Cause Spider-Man 2 was badass. 3, not so much.
*LotR* - Has had some REALLY terrible games. I'm gonna go ahead and say the Two Towers was the only decent one, IMO.


_*EDIT:*_
Also, I need some help here...
I'm getting another wireless 360 controller off of NewEgg for $30, which is $20 less than retail price (It's new, as well, with free shipping.)
I could also get Bionic Commando for $57 off of NewEgg, with free shipping as well.
I could ALSO just go over to BestBuy and use this $5 rewards thing, towards Bionic Commando, which is $60 there. But adding tax, that's pretty much just breaking even at $60. The $5 thing also expires in about two weeks so I don't have much time to use it.
What should I do?
*Edit 2: *
Never mind, turns out shipping to Cali off of NewEgg applies tax, fucking me over either way.
Just gonna get it from Best Buy.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 23, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Wolverine and Spider-man 3 Were good



I don't even want to play the Wolverine game.  It might be a good game, but it doesn't even follow canon.  The storyline from the comics was butchered for the movie.




Vonocourt said:


> And only because of the swinging, the missions and combat sucked.
> 
> The LotR hack and slashers weren't that bad either.



The Two Towers was okay. Not worth the full price though (think it was $50 then).  And I think Return of the King was a lot worse than Two Towers.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 23, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> *I don't even want to play the Wolverine game.  It might be a good game, but it doesn't even follow canon.  The storyline from the comics was butchered for the movie.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why dose that matter for a game...or movie for that matter

any way the wolverine game was really good


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 23, 2009)

Because I grew up on the comics and I still enjoy reading them.  Changing the storyline that much just doesn't sit well with me.

A similar situation would be if they made the Halo movie where the Master Chief is a robot.  Wait, changing a human character into a robot for a movie has already been done...


----------



## Zen-aku (May 23, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Because I grew up on the comics and I still enjoy reading them.  Changing the storyline that much just doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> A similar situation would be if they made the Halo movie where the Master Chief is a robot.  Wait, changing a human character into a robot for a movie has already been done...



Movies and games are just alternate universes, no different then the Ultimates series

its called an Adaption


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 23, 2009)

Doesn't mean that I like the Ultimate universe when compared to Earth-616.

Let's say that for the Halo movie (if it ever comes out) that the Flood obey the Covenant.  Would you be okay with that?  You wouldn't be disappointed in the least that they changed something as major as that all in the name of 'adaption'?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 23, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Doesn't mean that I like the Ultimate universe when compared to Earth-616.
> 
> Let's say that for the Halo movie (if it ever comes out) that the Flood obey the Covenant.  Would you be okay with that?  You wouldn't be disappointed in the least that they changed something as major as that all in the name of 'adaption'?



it depends on how they pulled it off and what they changed the name too

they didn't do any thing as bad as that with the wolverine game or movie


----------



## Vonocourt (May 23, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Doesn't mean that I like the Ultimate universe when compared to Earth-616.
> 
> Let's say that for the Halo movie (if it ever comes out) that the Flood obey the Covenant.  Would you be okay with that?  You wouldn't be disappointed in the least that they changed something as major as that all in the name of 'adaption'?



But the quality of a video game isn't anywhere near as dependent on the story as a film would be.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 23, 2009)

That analogy was referring to the Brood in Uncanny X-Men to the Brood in Ultimate X-Men.

For the film: In canon, Wolverine was born in late 1880, almost twenty years after the American Civil War ended (1865).  Wolverine is not related to Sabretooth (Victor Creed).  Blob was never apart of Team X.  Chris Bradley fought to reveal the existence of Weapon X, not as a team member of it.

Silver Fox was also a member of Team X, and is not related to Emma Frost.  Maverick (Agent Zero) is not killed by Wolverine.  Gambit has no ties to Stryker.  And Weapon XI hasn't been revealed in the comics yet (at least, not to my knowledge but I am a bit behind on the comics due to a lot of work).  Oh, and Cyclops was subjected to tests by Mister Sinister at an orphanage, not some island.

There are probably other things, but that's all that I can think of now.

I guess that I just didn't like the film because it changed so much from the original storyline that I loved.  And I consider the storyline to be one of the most important aspects of a game, so if I don't like the storyline I won't really enjoy the game.

Don't get me wrong, I can have fun playing the game, but I won't enjoy it nearly as much as I would have if it had followed one storyline instead of mixing multiple stories together and making some stuff up.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 23, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> That analogy was referring to the Brood in Uncanny X-Men to the Brood in Ultimate X-Men.
> 
> For the film: In canon, Wolverine was born in late 1880, almost twenty years after the American Civil War ended (1865).  Wolverine is not related to Sabretooth (Victor Creed).  Blob was never apart of Team X.  Chris Bradley fought to reveal the existence of Weapon X, not as a team member of it.
> 
> ...



Just cause its exactly like the comics that dosent make it bad, the X-men is way to complicated to get all that shit scene for scene into a movie or game, probably wouldn't be all that interesting as a movie or game

[also Wolverine  and Sabertooth's relationship had been a mystery for years and had indeed been hinted at being brothers]

point is is that its all fiction who cares if they change some thing for a video game or movie


----------



## Kumoriken (May 23, 2009)

I'm with FH on this one, but I honestly don't see Zen having a sudden revelation, seeing where FH is coming from all of a sudden.
I agree, they fucked a lot of stuff up in the movie. I still LIKED the movie, but, most of all, what they did to Deadpool was ridiculous.
Recreating a character, their origins, their powers, everything about them, is pretty much like adding a totally unrelated character and slapping a name on them saying, "This is him now."
Imagine buying the next Zelda game, starting it up, and Link turns out to not be Link, but Tidus from FFX or some shit. Oh, but they say he's Link in the game, so it's alright... Right?
Yeah, not really. And the same thing kinda applies to events. While I'm totally fine with most of the events that took place in the movie, since most of them fit together pretty nicely, some of them contradicted themselves when referring to the old material and the re-created material. And I am certainly not fine with what they did to Deadpool.
They had done a pretty good job going by their source material until now in the X-men movies, or at least managed to fit everything together. But once they decide to throw shit topsy-turvey and contradict themselves while doing so, and screwing up the presentation of a few other things in the process as well, that's where shit's gonna hit the fan with... Well, the fans.
This wasn't a re-telling, therefore, it shouldn't have strayed as far as it did, or it should have strayed farther to make it a re-telling. Meeting in the middle-ground fucks things up.
That being said, I thoroughly enjoyed the movie, until Deadpool showed up. Then I just couldn't admit to liking it. Dunno why...

*On a 360-related note...*
Gonna get Bionic Commando soon, hopefully it'll be decent. I'll let you guys know how it is if anyone's interested.
Also, re-addicted to Geometry Wars 2.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 23, 2009)

I never said it was bad, I just said that _I_ didn't like the story because it was changed so much.  I just don't like it when things are changed that much when they could have made it work.  Wolverine's history really isn't that complicated.

It's been hinted that Wolverine is Sabretooth's father in the Ultimate series, but Wolverine denies it because he would be able to recognize his own son by his scent.

In Earth-616, Shield did some blood work and revealed that the two were not related.  

I know one of the authors stated that he wouldn't mind if another writer wrote a story where Dog is actually Sabretooth, but up until now, it hasn't been done.

I guess I just care more because I'm a longtime fan of Marvel, and changing the story that much just seems...wrong.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 23, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> I'm with FH on this one, but I honestly don't see Zen having a sudden revelation, seeing where FH is coming from all of a sudden.
> I agree, they fucked a lot of stuff up in the movie. I still LIKED the movie, but, most of all, what they did to Deadpool was ridiculous.
> Recreating a character, their origins, their powers, everything about them, is pretty much like adding a totally unrelated character and slapping a name on them saying, "This is him now."
> Imagine buying the next Zelda game, starting it up, and Link turns out to not be Link, but Tidus from FFX or some shit. Oh, but they say he's Link in the game, so it's alright... Right?
> ...



Do you even know deadpool's origin in the comics

any way this is a movie its its own universe,  their not just saying "this is him now" any change s made are made to make it work in  movie format

The Dark knight wasn't Faithful to the comics but i don't here any "Wahh The Joker dosent have Scars in the comics" BS

its a bit hypocritical to like one thing but bitch about another thing that's basically the same thing



> I guess I just care more because I'm a longtime fan of Marvel, and changing the story that much just seems...wrong.


 but if ur a big Wolverine buff like me u realize they really didn't  change that much


----------



## Vonocourt (May 23, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> And I consider the storyline to be one of the most important aspects of a game, so if I don't like the storyline I won't really enjoy the game.



I'm happy I'm not like that. Rule of thumb: video game stories suck.


----------



## Kizaru (May 24, 2009)

I really hope they update the item management for Mass Effect 2. I had to throw so many things away in the first one.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> He's an anti-hero, and he joined Weapon X because they cured him of his cancer by giving him a healing factor that they took from Wolverine.  As a result of getting the healing factor, it also disfigured him and made him insane.
> 
> He wasn't good enough for the program, so he was sent to a different branch where he was experimented on with all the other failures.  In that place (forgot what they called the branch), the prisoners had a betting pool to see who would die next, appropriately called the Dead Pool.
> 
> Yeah, changing his birthdate by a good twenty years isn't much.  Neither are any of the other things I mentioned.


 Except for some little details those were Deadpool's origins in the movies a experiment steaming from logan him self, ur nitpicking details

ANy way



> Just saw the Mass Effect 2 Prelude to E3, and I have to say I can't wait to see the trialer that they release at E3.


 this is Easily one of the 360's Biggest Attractions this year i expect great thigns, but i wonder if they can get  a villain to top Saren


----------



## Majin Dan (May 24, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> And only because of the swinging, the missions and combat sucked.
> 
> The LotR hack and slashers weren't that bad either.



In a world where we now do DLC, i wish spiderman 3 would of done soemthing other than the stupid new goblin thing



forgotten_hero said:


> That analogy was referring to the Brood in Uncanny X-Men to the Brood in Ultimate X-Men.
> 
> For the film: In canon, Wolverine was born in late 1880, almost twenty years after the American Civil War ended (1865).  Wolverine is not related to Sabretooth (Victor Creed).  Blob was never apart of Team X.  Chris Bradley fought to reveal the existence of Weapon X, not as a team member of it.
> 
> ...


Agreed It felt more like an action movie than a comic book movie



Kumoriken said:


> Imagine buying the next Zelda game, starting it up, and Link turns out to not be Link, but Tidus from FFX or some shit. Oh, but they say he's Link in the game, so it's alright... Right?



LOL, well they gotta do things to make it more appealing to the general audience sadly



Zen-aku said:


> The Dark knight wasn't Faithful to the comics but i don't here any "Wahh The Joker dosent have Scars in the comics" BS



Joker was alright, i think mostly people who were truly AMAZED by it were never really fans of the series


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> In a world where we now do DLC, i wish spiderman 3 would of done soemthing other than the stupid new goblin thing


i agree big missed opportunity specially since they could have come up for game play  for Venom





> Joker was alright, i think mostly people who were truly AMAZED by it were never really fans of the series



i know hard core bat man fans and they  don't complain its hypocrisy


----------



## Kumoriken (May 24, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Do you even know deadpool's origin in the comics
> 
> any way this is a movie its its own universe,  their not just saying "this is him now" any change s made are made to make it work in  movie format
> 
> ...



Well now you're getting a bit edgy and offensive.
Regardless, you avoided my point. Your reply to FH's stuff is just twisting your argument to fit you. "Did you know the origins?" "Yes, these. It's different." "Details, details." Deadpool's only relation to is real origin was the Weapon X thing. Not to mention he could never SHOOT LAZOR BEEMZ, and didn't have BARAKA BLADES.
And as I said before, they try to mix things up, but end up meeting up in the middle-ground of changing very little to be acceptable, or changing so much that it's a different 'universe' as you would say.
The Origins movie is not an alternate universe, it's followed by the X-Men movies which are pretty damned accurate to their source material.
There is no hypocrisy here, so don't call us hypocrites for thinking they could have done a better job with what they had.

As for the Dark Knight/Batman Begins, THOSE movies actually changes enough to be its own universe, whereas the X-Men and Wolverine movies have not. I think you'll be able to grasp what I'm saying.



On the vidya front, just to join in on acting like we're caring about the vidya discussions so we don't get fucked over for talking about this in an unrelated thread (Dohoho), anyone else see the multiplayer trailer-ish thing for Bad Company 2?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> Well now you're getting a bit edgy and offensive.
> Regardless, you avoided my point. Your reply to FH's stuff is just twisting your argument to fit you. "Did you know the origins?" "Yes, these. It's different." "Details, details." Deadpool's only relation to is real origin was the Weapon X thing. Not to mention he could never SHOOT LAZOR BEEMZ, and didn't have BARAKA BLADES.
> And as I said before, they try to mix things up, but end up meeting up in the middle-ground of changing very little to be acceptable, or changing so much that it's a different 'universe' as you would say.
> The Origins movie is not an alternate universe, it's followed by the X-Men movies which are pretty damned accurate to their source material.
> ...



In the first 2 X men movies, Mystique and saber tooth work for magento, Storm is an orginal X-man, Rogue is Logans teenage ward , Pyro starts as a good guy,Lady Deathstrike is a mutant,Magneto and Mystique are a couple ,Rogue isn't a Flirt, Sryker is a military agent who's son is Mastermind form the comics... *Follow the Source material my ass*, the X-men Movies been its own universe from the start, nice try though 


Deadpools origins are exactly the same a s from the comics so what if he has lazer eyes that can be hand waved , away and the baraka blade actually fit considering how he was supposed to be Wolverine 2.0

[ONtopic] Champions online looks really good, any oen see all the new footage?


----------



## Eevihl (May 24, 2009)

Zen is right always and forever.
ALL HAIL ZEN-AKU!


----------



## Diamond (May 24, 2009)

Hmm i don't have a Xbox myself since i have a PS3 but i have a question.

My friend does have a Xbox 360 and does it have any good RPG's?
He has: Last Remnant i think, wich in my opinion was... bleh kinda, but not really THAT bad.

Blue Dragon. 

He doesn't have Lost Odyssee yet, but he was thinking about getting it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 24, 2009)

I really enjoyed Mass Effect and Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2009)

Hmmm...

UFC Undisputed or Prototype?


----------



## crazymtf (May 24, 2009)

Prototype just by previews alone.


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2009)

It definitely looks interesting, yeah. Just hope it doesn't turn into too much horror BS in the later stages.

I'm also getting FNR4 at the end of next month, so ya.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 24, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> In the first 2 X men movies, Mystique and saber tooth work for magento, Storm is an orginal X-man, Rogue is Logans teenage ward , Pyro starts as a good guy,Lady Deathstrike is a mutant,Magneto and Mystique are a couple ,Rogue isn't a Flirt, Sryker is a military agent who's son is Mastermind form the comics... *Follow the Source material my ass*, the X-men Movies been its own universe from the start, nice try though
> 
> 
> Deadpools origins are exactly the same a s from the comics so what if he has lazer eyes that can be hand waved , away and the baraka blade actually fit considering how he was supposed to be Wolverine 2.0
> ...



At this point your over-zealous attitude is so overwhelming that it's caused me to see that you are never going to accept, or even pay attention to, my argument or the AMOUNT of source material each has. End discussion right here, just know that while I'm making no sense to you, you're making no sense to me in the sense (dohoho) that you still can't grasp exactly what I'm saying. Otherwise, you would accept and understand my viewpoint.
Unless you'd rather live your life having yours the only one you listen to and stand by.



Whispering Sand said:


> Hmm i don't have a Xbox myself since i have a PS3 but i have a question.
> 
> My friend does have a Xbox 360 and does it have any good RPG's?
> He has: Last Remnant i think, wich in my opinion was... bleh kinda, but not really THAT bad.
> ...


We talking J-ish RPGs, or RPG in a broad sense?

If you're looking for the conventional JRPG sort of style, there are things like Tales of Vesperia, Eternal Sonata, Star Ocean, and Infinite Undiscovery.
In a broader sense, things like action/RPG's, there are some really great games, like Oblivion, Mass Effect, Phantasy Star Universe, Fable II, and plenty of other games on Xbox Live Arcade.


Hangat?r said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> UFC Undisputed or Prototype?



Prototype. UFC games are starting to become rehash after rehash of the same old thing. Less and less improvements, and yet it still remains at the same new-release-price. If you really want UFC, I suggest waiting for a price drop. Should happen not too long from now. Once a series gets into the habit of rehashing, their games drop in price more quickly, which is when they might actually be worth picking up.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 24, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> UFC Undisputed or Prototype?



Prototype.  It looks like it'll be really fun just going around and consuming people and then turning into them.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 24, 2009)

Wow, Zen. That's pathetic.
I try and just drop and settle things, instead of continuing to push my point on you or blindly accept your point, and you give me negative rep? Really?
What ever did I do to offend you so terribly?


----------



## Akira (May 24, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> Prototype. UFC games are starting to become rehash after rehash of the same old thing. Less and less improvements, and yet it still remains at the same new-release-price. If you really want UFC, I suggest waiting for a price drop. Should happen not too long from now. Once a series gets into the habit of rehashing, their games drop in price more quickly, which is when they might actually be worth picking up.



Have you actually even played Undisputed? 

Even though it isn't perfect it's about a thousand times better than any previous UFC games. There is a LOT more depth compared to the other UFC games and the roster is almost perfect (more meaningful if someone actually follows the sport of course).

Also the UFC games aren't even a series, each one is developed by a different company (Apart from games like UFC: Tapout 1 and the sequel).


Prototype looks damn fun though, it's a tough choice.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 25, 2009)

Some of my funnest experiences with PS2 was on The Hulk Ultimate Destruction. Just the feeling of being the most epic badass in a city was awesome, and i expect prototype to deliver in the same way.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 25, 2009)

this is a great deal for Australia



> Xbox Australia have just revealed this new Xbox 360 hardware bundle, which will include an Xbox 360 Pro along with a copy of both Gears of War and Gears of War 2.
> 
> It'll go on sale down under on June 4, and will retail for AUD$449 (USD$350). There's no word on whether this will be seen outside Australia.


----------



## Hentai (May 25, 2009)

They should call that Monster the "EPIC-BUNDLE" 

So much pure awesomeness


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 25, 2009)

well. fuck me.


----------



## Hentai (May 25, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> well. fuck me.



Oh Shi-

what model is it?


----------



## Aruarian (May 25, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> well. fuck me.



I guess I beat you a bit too badly, eh?


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2009)

^lol

that sucks


----------



## Hentai (May 25, 2009)

Yes it does, i had some similar thing a few years ago,.... god was i pissed


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2009)

Ive had the RRoD before but it still worked for a little while until..well most people know what happens


----------



## Hentai (May 25, 2009)

Recently my Brother got the RoD and his Guarantee is off the time , so i said fuck it, take my old box for a little shit Money, i go buy a JASPER 

Now i have a Jasper since last Friday


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 25, 2009)

It's a Pro, not sure what chip it has though but I bought it last Oct/Nov. 

@Hangatýr: oh you 

What sucks is that SFIV is in there and now I can't get it out so I can at least play it at my friend's house.


----------



## Aruarian (May 25, 2009)

Sure you can. Just pry open the disctray.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 25, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> What sucks is that SFIV is in there and now I can't get it out so I can at least play it at my friend's house.



You should be able to get it out.  I was able to get my CoD 4 out before I sent it to Microsoft, because they tell you to take the Harddrive and any games/movies that are in the tray before you send it to them.  Just make sure that the 360 has power and open the tray.

Just push the button to open the tray, and it should work.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 25, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> It's a Pro, not sure what chip it has though but I bought it last Oct/Nov.
> 
> @Hangat?r: oh you
> 
> What sucks is that SFIV is in there and now I can't get it out so I can at least play it at my friend's house.



This video can show you how to manually open the drive (without taking the system fully apart)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtV_MuO3pcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2009)

I play SF4 ..id probably lose to you guys though


----------



## Hentai (May 25, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> It's a Pro, not sure what chip it has though but I bought it last Oct/Nov.



Well look for a Jasper then, that solves the shitload of RoD.



I wonder if the new chip Valhalla will be in a Slim Xbox


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 25, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> This video can show you how to manually open the drive (without taking the system fully apart)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtV_MuO3pcg[/YOUTUBE]



That worked but still, I'm a sad panda.


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2009)

I'd just disconnect my Ethernet cable before losing ... 

I hate people who do that =/


----------



## Aruarian (May 25, 2009)

You won't have time to do so.


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2009)

xD....

true...pushing the off button is much easier


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 25, 2009)

Hangatýr is beatable. How'd you like my Ryu?


----------



## Aruarian (May 25, 2009)

Roy said:


> xD....
> 
> true...pushing the off button is much easier


Still a loss, punching bag.


Amanomurakumo said:


> Hangat?r is beatable. How'd you like my Ryu?



On the floor and knocked the fuck out.

You only won cause the lag made me miss the timing for TAPing through hado's.


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Still a loss, punching bag.



then I'm doomed


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 25, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Still a loss, punching bag.
> 
> 
> On the floor and knocked the fuck out.
> ...



We'll go at it again when my 360 is good again. With Blanka.


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2009)

Picked up shellshock *Rented i mean* it's halfway decent, cool story so far anyway.


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2009)

I just saw crazy's Terminator review xDD..my dumb ass friend bought it


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 25, 2009)

Man am I glad I got that insurance from Best Buy. Went, gave them my old one, got a new one, back on Live.


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2009)

^Lucky bastard, I had to wait 3 weeks before I got to play again


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2009)

Roy said:


> I just saw crazy's Terminator review xDD..my dumb ass friend bought it



I feel bad for him 

Shellshock begins to suck on level 4 onward. Zombies suck in this game.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I feel bad for him
> 
> Shellshock begins to suck on level 4 onward. Zombies suck in this game.



I thought Shellshock was a vietnam game...so it has drugs and zombies?


----------



## Roy (May 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I feel bad for him
> 
> Shellshock begins to suck on level 4 onward. Zombies suck in this game.



Don't, he's a spoiled ass bitch


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2009)

THROW DOWN, BEETCHES


----------



## crazymtf (May 26, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I thought Shellshock was a vietnam game...so it has drugs and zombies?



Started off that way, then zombies came along. It's sadly not a terrible game, since it does have a decent story and graphics. But the gameplay is meh in most parts. Sad coming from the Alien vs Predator creators


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

So, what do you guys think of Tales of Vesperia?

They finally bring it out here next Month, and i wanna pick t up, so i need some opinions.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 26, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> So, what do you guys think of Tales of Vesperia?
> 
> They finally bring it out here next Month, and i wanna pick t up, so i need some opinions.



I bought it on a whim, hearing amazing things.
I honestly couldn't get into it at the moment, but that just happens to me sometimes. I play a game, don't really like it that much first time around, stop playing after a few hours, wait a week or three, try it again, and I love it. (Just did exactly that with Jericho. Hah.)
But my girlfriend freakin' loves it. I loaned it to her, she didn't come over for a few days. ._.;


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> I bought it on a whim, hearing amazing things.
> I honestly couldn't get into it at the moment, but that just happens to me sometimes. I play a game, don't really like it that much first time around, stop playing after a few hours, wait a week or three, try it again, and I love it. (Just did exactly that with Jericho. Hah.)
> But my girlfriend freakin' loves it. I loaned it to her, she didn't come over for a few days. ._.;



Oh lol 

She found a new love


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 27, 2009)

I'm getting it, but the control system is freaking wierd without a manual/tutorial (in the demo) Oo


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

People say it is good, and it looks awesome.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 27, 2009)

Just ordered Assassin Creed & Resident Evil 5 for £35.

I might consider getting Tales Of Verpeisa but I shall wait till I completed two games above it..


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Just ordered Assassin Creed & Resident Evil 5 for ?35.





CHEAP SHIT


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> CHEAP SHIT



I do have a good eyes for good deal like that and they're brand new too. :ho

I bought them off Play.com and I ALWAYS check it out for any cheap prices.

I rarely buy any new games on full price.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 27, 2009)

Damn, play.com is based in the U.K.?  It'll probably cost me more if I buy it from there after I add in shipping.  Wish there was one with prices like that in the U.S.


----------



## Hentai (May 28, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I do have a good eyes for good deal like that and they're brand new too. :ho
> 
> I bought them off Play.com and I ALWAYS check it out for any cheap prices.
> 
> I rarely buy any new games on full price.



Do they deliver to the rest of Europe? :ho


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 28, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Do they deliver to the rest of Europe? :ho



I'm not sure but probably.

You would have to pay extra cost for shipping through. :ho


----------



## Hentai (May 28, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I'm not sure but probably.
> 
> You would have to pay extra cost for shipping through. :ho



I have to check out how much that is.
Because games cost twice as much here than on this website.

so if the delivery fees are below the game price i already saved some bucks.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 28, 2009)

they do ship for free to the rest of EU. at least to sweden


----------



## Hentai (May 28, 2009)

I saw that and was surprised.


Next game i will order from there for sure


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 28, 2009)

Do so, mate, do so. :ho


----------



## Roy (May 28, 2009)

Fight Night demo is finally available


----------



## Zen-aku (May 29, 2009)

I just saw the new Mass Effect2 Trailer


----------



## crazymtf (May 29, 2009)

Gotz Red fraction, awesomeness.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 29, 2009)

I do not know what to say to this 0_0
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_Z_J52hYWM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hentai (May 29, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I do not know what to say to this 0_0
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_Z_J52hYWM[/YOUTUBE]



What a bunch of freaked out fanboys/girls


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 29, 2009)

Hey is there someone who wants to get the Halo 3 Annual Achievement with me? I have 3 people already (hoping he hasn't left yet).

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 30, 2009)

Does anybody know if there's any chance that infamous would come over to Xbox? Sort of like how Bioshock started as an exclusive and then went over?


----------



## crazymtf (May 30, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Does anybody know if there's any chance that infamous would come over to Xbox? Sort of like how Bioshock started as an exclusive and then went over?


Nope, sucker punch is under Sony.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 30, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Does anybody know if there's any chance that infamous would come over to Xbox? Sort of like how Bioshock started as an exclusive and then went over?



get prototype or wait for crackdown 2

Infamous is good but I think its lacking something past the cool powers and all. The story (how they do the cut-scenes is pretty rad).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 30, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> get prototype or wait for crackdown 2
> 
> Infamous is good but I think its lacking something past the cool powers and all. The story (how they do the cut-scenes is pretty rad).



Meh, its not the same. Infamous looks more comicbookish/superheroish to me, while prototype seems more in the vain of The Hulk UD (obviously) and i never much cared for crackdown.

Originally i didnt really pay much attention to infamous, but i played it at a friends house and holy tits is it awesome.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 30, 2009)

I have the demo and played the retail game. 


also I was talking about the gameplay styles not really the story aspect of it. I personally get tired of those types of games after a little while and since infamous has no multi player (which is retarded) I was kinda ticked =/ I will probably pick it up when its 30 or something.


----------



## Inugami (May 30, 2009)

^Yeah games without multiplayer are sooo0+ retarded .


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 30, 2009)

^Sometimes, but throwing in a multiplayer never hurts.  I can't imagine how they'd do a multiplayer for infamous or prototype though, unless they were aiming for Dark Sector type of gameplay, where there's 10 army guys against the one guy with the special attacks.


----------



## Inugami (May 30, 2009)

Or they can just let those Cole's/Mercer's kill each others in a big deathmatch.


----------



## crazymtf (May 30, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> get prototype or wait for crackdown 2
> 
> Infamous is good but I think its lacking something past the cool powers and all. The story (how they do the cut-scenes is pretty rad).



Beat infamous and tell me whatcha think of the story, ending is downright amazing. One of the best endings in awhile.


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2009)

I hope Microsoft surprises us on monday .


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 30, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> get prototype or wait for crackdown 2
> 
> Infamous is good but I think its lacking something past the cool powers and all. The story (how they do the cut-scenes is pretty rad).



I didn't know that Microsoft is going to release Crackdown 2. 

When?


----------



## Hentai (May 30, 2009)

I hope there are a lot surprises coming up, not only from MS :ho


----------



## Kumoriken (May 30, 2009)

FUCK YES ONLY TWO MORE DAYS. ;o
So damned amped right now.
Can't wait to see what the Big Three have up their sleeves.
I expect another failure from Nintendo, though.
Two words: Cammie Dunaway.


----------



## Felix (May 30, 2009)

Link removed


----------



## Kumoriken (May 30, 2009)

Felix said:


> Link removed



An actual TEAM?
Wow, I'm actually impressed with what Bungie's doing.
This might give Halo an interesting twist from the mediocrity it's crated for itself.


----------



## Roy (May 30, 2009)

I see co-op coming soon


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 30, 2009)

no shit. all Halo games have had coop


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2009)

I am expecting good things from Microsoft and Sony at E3. Nintendo is probably going to spend their entire conference on retarded shit like a new Wii Fit .


----------



## Roy (May 30, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> no shit. all Halo games have had coop



True..but from what I saw on the trailer I definitely thought I'd be playing solo for the whole game..probably won't even but it though


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 31, 2009)

Felix said:


> *this page*



Wow! An entire cast! Cant wait for this game.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 31, 2009)

So i played the fight night demo wasn't that all impressed tbh


----------



## Hentai (May 31, 2009)

Fighting Games are overrated....

Everyone was so excited about SC4, and it was awesome, but it gets boring fast.


----------



## Felix (May 31, 2009)

I still love SC4, I like to do my ownage with Raphael
Don't care if it's considered cheap. Fencing is awesome


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 31, 2009)

Roy said:


> True..but from what I saw on the trailer I definitely thought I'd be playing solo for the whole game..probably won't even but it though



True, the trailers made it look very single player. 

I hope they put some weight into this game, I hate in Halo how you basically feel like a floating camera with a gun attached to it. which brings me to the other thing I miss in Halo, Guns that feel powerful and destructive. the machineguns in halo feel like freaking peashooters ;___;


----------



## Hentai (May 31, 2009)

Felix said:


> I still love SC4, I like to do my ownage with Raphael
> Don't care if it's considered cheap. Fencing is awesome



Of course it is awesome.

and lol @ cheap moves...
Cervantes, Raphael and Kilik are poorly balanced.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 31, 2009)

fight night round 3 was epic though


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 31, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> fight night round 3 was epic though



What about Fight Night Round 4 then? :ho


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 31, 2009)

I don't like it, it feels alot more different doesnt feel right I don't know how to explain it lol I'll play the demo more later though just to make sure.


----------



## Roy (May 31, 2009)

That demo is badass..


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 31, 2009)

I wonder if recoil is going to be a bigger factor in Halo: ODST.  I mean, you're not playing as Spartans in their Mjolnir armor anymore, you'll just be a person without any augmentations.


----------



## Hentai (May 31, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I wonder if recoil is going to be a bigger factor in Halo: ODST.  I mean, you're not playing as Spartans in their Mjolnir armor anymore, you'll just be a person without any augmentations.



They are still Elite Soldiers in heavy armor, i think there wouldn't be much difference in reality, only strength wise maybe. So i don't think there will be that of much change or no change at all.
Though....maybe they change things completely....i mean like everything complete new.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 31, 2009)

Tomorrow...
Tomorrow...
;-; CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2009)

Red Faction is surprising one of the best game I played this year. It's so fucking fun.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 31, 2009)

UFC Undisputed is an extremely fun game. Grab some friends, and just go at it!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 31, 2009)

Xbox just moved up its briefing start to 10:25 am tomorrow due to a very special last-minute surprise.

two


----------



## K-deps (May 31, 2009)

How long are the conferences usually?
I wanna know if I'll miss all of it because of school


----------



## Roy (May 31, 2009)

This fucking sucks..im gonna miss all the live footage cause of school >(


----------



## K-deps (May 31, 2009)

Roy said:


> This fucking sucks..im gonna miss all the live footage cause of school >(



Don't you wish you could just not go


----------



## Roy (May 31, 2009)

I can't afford to miss any more days..especially when my grades are nowhere near as good as they were in the beginning of the year


----------



## K-deps (May 31, 2009)

Roy said:


> I can't afford to miss any more days..especially when my grades are nowhere near as good as they were in the beginning of the year



I'm just hoping they will show re-runs of conferences or that conferences are 2 and a half hours long


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2009)

*My Red Faction Review - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcbF99eyY3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ExoSkel (May 31, 2009)

Cool review.

I'm completely torn between Prototype, Red Faction or maybe Infamous.


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2009)

Infamous i thought you hated? 

But yeah all three look great. I'm expecting Prototype to be a 9 too. 3 fucking sandbox games a 9? Awesome year 

Thanks for viewing


----------



## Roy (May 31, 2009)

crazy which game did you enjoy more? Red Faction or Infamous?


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2009)

Bout even for different reasons. Infamous had a better story, red faction is actually more fun. Both are great though.


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 1, 2009)

So where are you all getting your Microsoft Press Conference coverage?
I'd watch it on G4, but last year they had commercial interruptions, which is just shit.


----------



## Slacker (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll watch it on G4.


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 1, 2009)

Swine Flu said:


> I'll watch it on G4.


Enjoy your commercials during big announcements and world-premier trailers.

Gotta love an interruption in the middle of the first Halo 3 trailer.
Good times.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

So when does it start?

I am in GMT+1 so it is Morning here already....so i guess i have to wait a few hours.....


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 1, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> So when does it start?
> 
> I am in GMT+1 so it is Morning here already....so i guess i have to wait a few hours.....



Link removed
Just go there and there should be a countdown.
You can also watch it there.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome, thanks a lot


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 1, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Awesome, thanks a lot



No problem dude.
Oh, man, I really hope this turns out to be awesome. Hahah.
Unfortunately I'm gonna get less than six hours of sleep. ._.;

Also, fuck. Go out bikini shopping with my girlfriend or stay home to watch the EA and Ubisoft press conferences after the Microsoft one? Hahah.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 1, 2009)

ooh, I wanna see the Ubisoft one tbh


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm expecting a pretty generic performance from MS this year, like every other year they've attended.

It's always Nintendo or Sony that take the top or bottom cards of awesome, with MS always being in the middle.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> No problem dude.
> Oh, man, I really hope this turns out to be awesome. Hahah.
> Unfortunately I'm gonna get less than six hours of sleep. ._.;
> 
> Also, fuck. Go out bikini shopping with my girlfriend or stay home to watch the EA and Ubisoft press conferences after the Microsoft one? Hahah.



bikini shopping if your girlfriend is hot


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

3 hours 12 minutes to MS Press conference


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

Kumoriken said:


> Also, fuck. Go out bikini shopping with my girlfriend or stay home to watch the EA and Ubisoft press conferences after the Microsoft one? Hahah.



People who have to mention it are obviously lying.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> People who have to mention it are obviously lying.



This.

I don't get people who put games before relationships. My ex GF's BF was doing that so guess who she came to for attention


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

But women are so fucking needy, like pets.

I gave up on that shit when Tamogatchi's were the rage.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> But women are so fucking needy, like pets.
> 
> *I gave up on that shit when Tamogatchi's were the rage.*



Pets or women?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

Both. Needy things. 

The only thing I accept with needs are kittens.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> But women are so fucking needy, like pets.
> 
> I gave up on that shit when Tamogatchi's were the rage.



Playground romances sure were awesome.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Both. Needy things.
> 
> The only thing I accept with needs are kittens.



I just remembered something which means what you said makes sense


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

And what was that thing you remembered?


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

Living in the UK, I'm pretty sure someone has asked this question.

I have no idea when 10AM PST is, so can someone tell me how many hours that is away from now. So I can work out what time it'll be on in the UK.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

54 more minutes, this time i can see it live 


Link removed


----------



## Akira (Jun 1, 2009)

Venom said:


> Living in the UK, I'm pretty sure someone has asked this question.
> 
> I have no idea when 10AM PST is, so can someone tell me how many hours that is away from now. So I can work out what time it'll be on in the UK.



It starts at 6:25 for people in the UK if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

I just want to play Lost Planet 2 at the Capcom booth tomorrow already.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> And what was that thing you remembered?



Your sexual orientation.

Seeing that Modern Warfare 2 trailer just makes me want it more


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Your sexual orientation.



By women I meant in general, as men sometimes apply there too.

I don't like needy people. You have legs, do shit yourself.


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> 54 more minutes, this time i can see it live
> 
> 
> BIG BEAK BIRD





Akira said:


> It starts at 6:25 for people in the UK if I'm not mistaken.


Thanks                              .

Wanna see what they got, haven't really heard much from Microsoft.

Expect exclusive MW2 DLC


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 1, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> People who have to mention it are obviously lying.





Kusuriuri said:


> This.
> 
> I don't get people who put games before relationships. My ex GF's BF was doing that so guess who she came to for attention



Oh, darn me for presenting a humorous rhetorical question.
I must be lying since I thought it'd be funny.
Silly me. Diluting myself like that.

Regardless, turns out G4's gonna be commercial-free this year, surprising. ._.;
Guess I'ma watch it on there then. Considering it's kinda hard for two or more people to watch on a tiny laptop scren.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Okay lets see what MS has


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

It says Live Stream Now Available.

But nothing else.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

It's started.


----------



## beads (Jun 1, 2009)

Lame, I already knew about Beatles rock band.


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 1, 2009)

Unimpressive so far.
Beatles Rock Band. Woopdedoop.
No big reveal, just a fancy video. They could have started it off with something better.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Any other site that WORKS?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

Lame gamespot...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2009)

This is almost as bad as the WIi music thing.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Any other site that WORKS?



here

You have to DL their video player but that is quick and easy.

---

Beatles i don't care if it was for teh game which i have no interest for. The fact that they opened with some Beatles tracks means this is the best opening for any conference ever


----------



## geG (Jun 1, 2009)

Bah it sucks not having G4 anymore. The one time they actually focus on video games.

Hopefully I'll have it by tomorrow so I can catch Nintendo and Sony.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

HORSE MANURE!!!


Gamespot is freaking me out


----------



## Akira (Jun 1, 2009)

I like the graphics in Beatles Rockband 


EDIT: Lol @ exclusive songs.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

What a terrible fucking start to this event.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 1, 2009)

*sigh*

The Beatles stole from a whole bunch of black folks.  I don't care about them.


----------



## beads (Jun 1, 2009)

How awkward were Paul and Ringo, good god.


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 1, 2009)

TEN WORLD PREMIERE'S.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 1, 2009)

10 New Games :amazed


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 1, 2009)

i love the effect that the Beatles has in me... i hear something from them at the beginning and i'm interesting on what's to come  next(Ghost Town)

am i the only one on the on the IGN that can't hear shit on the "right side" ?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

Another Tony Hawk? BAH!


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 1, 2009)

I guess they really need some money lol.

beatles suck


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesomeness so far: 0/2

_ANOTHER_ Tony Hawk game. Who buys this shit?


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2009)

Really hope Tony Hawk isnt one of the 10 games because we have seen it before.....


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 1, 2009)

Wii Fit knockoff.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

WTF Skateboard


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

WHO GIVES A FLYING SHIT ABOUT SKATERBOARDERS!?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 1, 2009)

TH looks interesting, and it has a nice Yeah Yeah Yeah's track.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Who gives a shit about Tony Hawk


----------



## Akira (Jun 1, 2009)

Please don't let the rest of the MS conference go on like this.


----------



## beads (Jun 1, 2009)

I am going to fall on my ass playing that game.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Okay Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesomeness: 1/3


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2009)

Why are they showing the trailer everyone has seen already


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Another guy to brable


wooot Modern Warfare 2 gameplay


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

I see the game has framerate issues.


----------



## geG (Jun 1, 2009)

IGN's video stopped


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 1, 2009)

* interesting*


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Not my game, too boring


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

HOLY CRAPPPPP~


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2009)

Ohhh Square Enix, lets see what happens!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Two map packs on Xbox live, to buy, instead of integrating it in the game


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

*HERE COMES TO CG TRAILERS

GET READY FOR SHIT ALL, FOLKS.*

Lol wat? Dubbed? Already?


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2009)

What the hell, I thought they weren't gonna work on the xbox port untill the PS3 game was finished and released in Japan. Interesting. Sucks its still just the same area from the demo.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 1, 2009)

They showed real gameplay footage. . . .


----------



## masterriku (Jun 1, 2009)

Lol I wasn't expecting odin


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesomeness: 2/4


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

It's not a demo footage, it's a live playable demo.

And FF13 look meh...


----------



## Akira (Jun 1, 2009)

I find it funny how MS refer to their own games as "experiences"


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

English voices


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

Clify B in the HOUSE!


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 1, 2009)

Epic XBLA title?
Interested.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

LoL, poor guy's mic is messed up.


----------



## geG (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, FF13 already?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

A Castlevania/Metroid clone?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL Mic broken


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

I think I jizzed my pants more than once during the MW2 gameplay..


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks more like contra on crack.


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 1, 2009)

AHAHAHA
OH GOD.
Mic malfunction and disappearing bosses.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesomeness: 2.5/5

Yes, I'm grading every little fucking thing 

EDIT: 2.5/6

Get this 360ii shit out of here.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL Bug, the guy was standing in the Air


----------



## Akira (Jun 1, 2009)

Joy Ride 


Come on MS, announce Killer Instinct 3!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

So much useless stuff


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 1, 2009)

A free game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Lol I wasn't expecting odin



Didn't you hear?  Odin is a timed exclusive on the 360.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

CRACKDOWN 2


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

Double yawn. 2.5/7


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 1, 2009)

CRACKDOWN 2! FUCK YEAH


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 1, 2009)

HELL FUCKING YES CRACKDOWN 2.
IZ DAT SUM AWESOME ART STYLE I SEE?
I THINK IT IS.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

CRACKDOWN2 :WOW :WOW :WOW


----------



## beads (Jun 1, 2009)

OOOOOOOOO SHIT CRACKDOWN 2


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

LEFT 4 DEAD 2!!!!


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2009)

Stop with the CG trailers 

Left for Dead 2 already!?! What the fuck!?


----------



## Akira (Jun 1, 2009)

LEFT 4 DEAD 2

That's more like it!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Left 4 Dead 2 lol


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

..Do we really need a sequel already?

3.5/8


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 1, 2009)

...Oh god.
L4D2.
A bunch of redneck black people.
I'm raging. God. Dammit.


----------



## beads (Jun 1, 2009)

OHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT X2 L4D2


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 1, 2009)

Left 4 Dead 2: Zombies In The Hood


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

Splinte Cell Conviction!


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

*LEFT 4 DEAD 2?!?!

WHAT DID MY EYES JUST SEE?!?!?!*


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Not really exciting so far


----------



## beads (Jun 1, 2009)

Conviction  looks sweeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

What, Conviction wasn't canceled? ;3

4.5/9


----------



## beads (Jun 1, 2009)

Let me say that again, it looks so fucking sweet!!!!!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 1, 2009)

So it's Taken: The Game ?

Pure Dope.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Uhhhhh bloody


----------



## Akira (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok this is getting a little meh. Splinter Cell: Conviction looks o-k, but I'm underwhelmed.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 1, 2009)

shit conviction looks fucking badass...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, I like the lack of a hud and objectives being images in Fisher's head.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 1, 2009)

Stealth-*Action*


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

Iam getting that shit!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

They've redone everything in Conviction from previous beta version.

My God, this is now my most anticipated game of the year.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 1, 2009)

it's reminding me a bit of Assassin's creed with modern weapons (combat)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

Another racing game that isn't F-Zero? I don't care.

4.5/10


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2009)

I swear Microsoft plants people in the audience to cheer when they announce something lol


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

FORZA 3???

Am I the only one who has jizzed more than once during this conference??


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Next will be Mortal Kombat Vs Looney Toons


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> FORZA 3???
> 
> Am I the only one who has jizzed more than once during this conference??



Just you then.

This is an awfully mediocre event as a whole.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Next will be Mortal Kombat Vs Looney Toons



U may be being Spite full, but if done right that would kick so much ass


----------



## masterriku (Jun 1, 2009)

Real people is their no depth they will not sink


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2009)

This video editor looks badass, too bad no one will ever do a video better than the one just shown >.<


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Forza is booooooring, i want ODST


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Just you then.
> 
> This is an awfully mediocre event as a whole.



So what exactly are you expecting then?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

Halo 3 ODST!


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Forza is booooooring, i want ODST



It appears you have your wish.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

THERE IS ODST


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

Halo...expected, and just as boring as I'd expect.

4.5/11


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

It plays before Halo3


WTF Halo Reach???


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 1, 2009)

wtf, how many halo projects are they working on?

Alan Wake is looking better too, I like mystery games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

And *ANOTHER HALO*.

4.5/12


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

Halo Reach!

Looks like Halo game based on a novel.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

WTF, the ODST visor looks like Samus'... >__>

But it definitely looks more interesting than the other Halo's combined.


----------



## Akira (Jun 1, 2009)

What the hell? 

The Halo Reach teaser was worse than the GOW3 one Sony had last year..


5/10 event.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

So, HALO Reach..

Is that based off a novel or something?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

ALAN WAAAAAAAAAAKKKKKKEEE!!

FINALLLY


----------



## beads (Jun 1, 2009)

ALAN WAKE LIVES


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Halo reach will probably play before halo1.They were talking about Spartan*S*


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow finally lets see what this game actually is


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

Alan Wake time.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

hahaha, bullet time.

An influence from Max Payne.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, concept AND gameplay are confusing atm lol..


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2009)

Toffeeman I agree, I'm not exactly sure whats going on with Alan Wake, times like this I wish there was someone explaining over the gameplay 

Edit: LOL there is that one guy in the audience that always cheers
"last f.m" "WOOOOO!!!"


----------



## beads (Jun 1, 2009)

Last.fm, that unexpected actually.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Music???????!!!!?????


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 1, 2009)

Hmmm last.fm streaming radio sounds like a good perk looking forward to it.


----------



## Akira (Jun 1, 2009)

Conviction was by far and away the best game showed, I couldn't even tell what the fuck was going on in Alan wake, I was dissapointed by the enemies as well.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

Im sorry, but I already consider this conference a success for Microsoft. last.fm and Sky TV implementation just rubber stamped it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

beads said:


> Last.fm, that unexpected actually.



I know, weird.  Anyway, breakdown of MS so far has been...

Shooters
Racers
FF13
CRACKDOWN!!!
Alan Wake...?


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2009)

Okay I don't buy this 1080P movies instantly shit. There has to be a catch.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Corran said:


> Okay I don't buy this 1080P movies instantly shit. There has to be a catch.



I have to admit this is awesome



LOL FACEBOOK


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm happy with 780p version.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 1, 2009)

If they announce Killer Instinc 3 I'm so buying a 360 >:3


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

Holy shit, now they've got FACEBOOK in on the act..

Microsoft are really pushing the boat out here..


----------



## beads (Jun 1, 2009)

Facebook??? MS is bringing out all the stops.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Why dont they just make a Browser


----------



## Akira (Jun 1, 2009)

Am I the only person who lol'd at some of the facebook friends looking nothing like their avatars?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2009)

Splinter cell looks fucking AMAZING! 

Alan wake looks amazing. 

Halo looks good. 

Crackdown 2 looks hell of alot better then 1. 

Awesome trailers/demo.


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2009)

Can I add this girl to my facebook?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Corran said:


> Can I add this girl to my facebook?



She looks nice doesnt she


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

Now Twitter gets a turn..


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

WTF KOJIMA?!?!?!


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2009)

And here it is


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

Big announcement at the end?


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 1, 2009)

LMAO, metal gear solid.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

HOLLY SHIT!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

METAL GEAR


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 1, 2009)

Kojima's coming through.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL "MERUL GILL" FAIL


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

KOJIMA                        !

Japanese........ not to be trusted.


----------



## beads (Jun 1, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## masterriku (Jun 1, 2009)

Aww snap I can hear them bawwning now +rep if you guess who "them" are.


Oh it's just raiden nothing then.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 1, 2009)

Metal Gear Raiden


----------



## beads (Jun 1, 2009)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES AWESOME RAIDEN


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2009)

SNAP ITS NOT MGS4 hahaha XD

I was like "yup just gonna be a port" but nope, awesome.

I like how they dont say Rising is exclusive to xbox lol


----------



## Akira (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL HIDEO, NEW MGS ON 360!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

I knew it wont be MGS4


LOL Motion Sensores


----------



## masterriku (Jun 1, 2009)

Those people their without the controlers scare me greatly.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 1, 2009)

Lol, fail.  I don't want to pretend I'm holding a steering wheel or change a tire microsoft.


----------



## beads (Jun 1, 2009)

This is their Wii think? Ok i guess.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh shit..

Im already predicting major problems with that motion sensor idea..


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh god the kid fighting the Godzilla monster just made me crack up laughing XD


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow pretty cool


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Aww snap I can hear them bawwning now +rep if you guess who "them" are.
> 
> 
> Oh it's just raiden nothing then.



 As long as the PS3 gets it as well the Sony fanboys won't bitch too much.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 1, 2009)

shit Microsoft is going all out...


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL AT CHUCK NORRIS JOKES


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

Ewww, spielberg, GTFO...


----------



## Akira (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok, "Project Natal" looks like total fail lol, but HOLY SHIT SPIELBERG!


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

I must admit, the thought of going kung fu and kicking some virtual guys ass sounds hilarious.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> As long as the PS3 gets it as well the Sony fanboys won't bitch too much.



Yup just like how they were soo accepting when they announced FF13 for 360 

Shit Speilberg too?


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks this is very similar to last year.

Show a few games
Big surprise
And doesn't "Natal" remind you of "At The Movies"


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

What the hell is a "video game council"?

And how can I join?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

The guy is dressed like a freakin child molester.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

Will we be getting a demo here??


----------



## beads (Jun 1, 2009)

Wait, isn't that the fight night guy?


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Yup just like how they were soo accepting when they announced FF13 for 360
> 
> Shit Speilberg too?



Even I was shocked at that. Also, that had something nehind it as FF13 had been "exclusive" for nearly a year. They felt betrayed unlike whereas with this, it wasn't planned for PS3 exclusively or anything.


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

The Beatles
Tony Hawk
That annoying Facebook girl
Spielberg

Celebrity much?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

I like this new MGS game

But if it comes out on PS3 i will buy it for this instead of Xbox, just because of nostalgic reasons.


----------



## Akira (Jun 1, 2009)

Venom said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is very similar to last year.
> 
> Show a few games
> Big surprise
> And doesn't "Natal" remind you of "At The Movies"




MS were MUCH better this time. All of their top games were exclusives, MGS: Rising was a big surprise but they still have some strong games for the coming months. "Natal" looks gimmicky as hell though, the girl demoing it looks retarded.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

Wii Eat your heart out


----------



## Inugami (Jun 1, 2009)

yeah this is so different to FFXIII going to 360 but I'm more disappointed that is gonna be a Raiden game =/...hope the gameplay don't turn it into another Ninja Gaiden .


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 1, 2009)

M$ is firing shots at Nintendo.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

Anyone remember playing as Raiden with sword in MGS2: Substance? 

I'm betting the gameplay is gonna at least close to that.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 1, 2009)

When I saw the new camera module my initial impulse was, "Gee, Wouldn't it be great if they used this to make a Mobile Fighter G Gundam game."


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2009)

Will anyone seriously play these games? You look like the biggest retard. I can see drunk people giving it a go....


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

Paint thing = Wii music

Just terrible.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Even I was shocked at that. Also, that had something nehind it as FF13 had been "exclusive" for nearly a year. They felt betrayed unlike whereas with this, it wasn't planned for PS3 exclusively or anything.



Well what about the big bitch campaigns with Tekken 6, and DMC 4 same thing their

this Natal thing is pretty awsome


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Well what about the big bitch campaigns with Tekken 6, and DMC 4 same thing their
> 
> this Natal thing is pretty awsome



Actually Tekken 6 was supposed to be exclusive for a while.

This is a brand new game. If they bitch for this, they are retarded and good bitching to them. They won't have a leg to stand on and no one will care.


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 1, 2009)

Although blatant rip-off (who doesn't anymore?) the sensing thing was incredible.


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

This Natal thing is pretty cool, better than the Wii thing if you think about it.

Allows you to do so much more. Wonder how much it'll cost.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 1, 2009)

A hardcore Natel game ?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 1, 2009)

oh here comes way too much promises...


----------



## Inugami (Jun 1, 2009)

yo first the Miis and now this =S microsoft doing what they know to do better.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh boy its getting strange but interesting


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

SKYNET!!!!!!!


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

VIRTUAL FRIENDS. IM SOLD.


----------



## Akira (Jun 1, 2009)

Milo = Uncanny Valley


Molyneux chats so much shit lol.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh god tamagotchi the painful memories are coming back.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

Ugh, this new Peter Molyneux's project looks like a casual bullshit game.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 1, 2009)

Virtual friends?

No, thank you.


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2009)

Pedophiles are gonna have a fucking field day with this game.....


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

Fuck that little kid, look at the possibilities that can come from technology like this.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 1, 2009)

the kid is so creepy .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

This is both awesome and Creepy


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 1, 2009)

@Exo
This isn't a game, this is a virtual pet.

SMH @ Milo seeing 10000000 dick drawings.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2009)

Always the negetive. >_>

Of course, I would never get this, but this is a cool little piece of technology. I mean, what the hell?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Venom said:


> SKYNET!!!!!!!



Yeah so.... TERMINATOR IS TRUE


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

Vidi vidi Vichi

they came they saw they conquered


----------



## Inugami (Jun 1, 2009)

well that's it..the only strong point was the metal gear game.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 1, 2009)

wow, what a fucking disappointment this year.  Thanks for a punch to the face MS.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

The End.

That was much, MUCH better than last year.

Score +1 Microsoft. Sony and Nintendo really have to pull out the stops here..


----------



## masterriku (Jun 1, 2009)

Hmm what he was saying is lowering my animosity toward digital distro.


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Yeah so.... TERMINATOR IS TRUE


If "Milo" can get angry at you it wont be long before he starts making 360's blow up.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2009)

New Metal Gear and New tech thing, microsoft shitted on Sony and Nintendo, lol win.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Venom said:


> If "Milo" can get angry at you it wont be long before he starts making 360's blow up.



Or contacts MS with reports on your child abuse/pedo activity


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

Lets see what happens tomorrow.

Sony and Nintento need to come strong.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> New Metal Gear and New tech thing, microsoft shitted on Sony and Nintendo, lol win.



They shitted on Sony and Nintendo who haven't even had their conferences?


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 1, 2009)

MGS, last.fm and Project Natal highlights. Probably most WTF the MGS game, it was a alright keynote, leaves the field wide open though for Sony or Nintendo to win easily.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 1, 2009)

Interesting conference and Project Natal is pretty neat.  Milo wowed me, that is very advance, but seriously don't know how that will go.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

Out of the whole event, I thought it was decent. Splinter Cell and Metal Gear Solid: Raining are probably the two highlighted games for me.

That motion thing...eh, it seems too much like Onlive to me. All promise.


----------



## Kri (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, what can they possibly do to beat Milo?

That was some creepy shit.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> They shitted on Sony and Nintendo who haven't even had their conferences?


I ain't looking forward to nintendo's conference anyway...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> They shitted on Sony and Nintendo who haven't even had their conferences?



I mean MGS, arguably sony's biggest franchise on PS3 just headed over to Microsoft, Rising being exclusive. 

And the motion sensor thing looks ten times better then Wii mote.

Regardless I'll still watch Sony's and nintendo and hope to see some interesting games.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok..

For the people who have or plan to cry disappointment, what exactly would you have wanted to see instead to make you think otherwise?

Seriously, throw something at me here..


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2009)

Beat me to that one


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Vidi vidi Vichi
> 
> they came they saw they conquered



*Veni *Vidi Vici


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 1, 2009)

Nintendo if they keep badass guy and don't bring the other from last year they should be fine...

Sony i don't really see what can they announce that beats this...

Milo can be mocked now but if it's really solid it's a great step...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

I dont see how they can top that

MS literally just showed us the future


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Sony will announce that Home will come out of Beta Instant win


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't think Kojima said Rising is going to be exclusive.


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I mean MGS, arguably sony's biggest franchise on PS3 just headed over to Microsoft, Rising being exclusive.
> 
> And the motion sensor thing looks ten times better then Wii mote.
> 
> Regardless I'll still watch Sony's and nintendo and hope to see some interesting games.



They never said MGS Rising was an exclusive.....


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I mean MGS, arguably sony's biggest franchise on PS3 just headed over to Microsoft, Rising being exclusive.
> 
> And the motion sensor thing looks ten times better then Wii mote.
> 
> Regardless I'll still watch Sony's and nintendo and hope to see some interesting games.


Rising isn't exclusive.... believe me if it was they'd have said in numerous times.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, no thanks. 

I'll stick to the controller.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 1, 2009)

Can someone tell me what Microsoft just did that has everyone here jizzing in their pants?  I'm in lab right now and probably will be for another four hours or so, and I have to know whats going on!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

I am excited about the other to conferences now.

I smell some awesome shit coming from Sony


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 1, 2009)

Milo is motherfucking creepy and motherfucking awesome at the same fucking time.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2009)

Corran said:


> They never said MGS Rising was an exclusive.....



"Everything from here on out is an xbox 360 exclusive" 

Metal gear came after that statement.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 1, 2009)

Consider me underwhelmed.


----------



## Kri (Jun 1, 2009)

Rising isn't going to be exclusive, but the fact that it's on the 360 at all is going to be making certain people grumpy, like Final Fantasy last year.

I say that it's great for more people to play.

I, however, am more interested in convincing Milo to become the Pint-Sized Slasher of his home village.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> *Veni *Vidi Vici



Thnx

I love how they basicaly just kinda kicked down Nintendos door and went "This shits ours now"


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> Rising isn't going to be exclusive, but the fact that it's on the 360 at all is going to be making certain people grumpy, like Final Fantasy last year.
> 
> I say that it's great for more people to play.
> 
> *I, however, am more interested in convincing Milo to become the Pint-Sized Slasher of his home village.*



It'll be Fable 2 on a whole new level


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> "Everything from here on out is an xbox 360 exclusive"
> 
> Metal gear came after that statement.


If it was an exclusive we'd have known about it.

Not once did they say "Metal Gear Rising is exclusive to the XBOX 360"

=============

Need to hear more about Milo, all seems a bit far fetched. Especially his ability to respond to what your saying.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2009)

Well just going with the statement, if not regardless metal gear is now on xbox 360 too now. So yet another reason to own 360 even more.


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 1, 2009)

So MS keynote was all about technology less about games?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 1, 2009)

I loved their comment on the Wii controller


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

PS3 is now $299

Sony win.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 1, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I loved their comment on the Wii controller



What did they say? I missed it , at work.

plus to be honest, I highly doubt it will sell. It will be like the EyeToy.


----------



## Kri (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It'll be Fable 2 on a whole new level


You should be able to raise your Milo like a child and have it interact with someone else's Milo, potentially in a _fight to the death_.



Venom said:


> Need to hear more about Milo, all seems a bit far fetched. Especially his ability to respond to what your saying.


Well, it'll be demoed behind closed doors at the show floor. You'll hear plenty.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 1, 2009)

I fucking hate motion controls >.<


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

When these grown up guys take little shots at Nintendo and Sony it makes them seem like little kids. Seriously


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

They mentioned something about sitting down in a fixed position and waggling.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2009)

They mocked the "preset waggle command." Just a subtle kick in the shins.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 1, 2009)

What's Milo?

And what's Metal Gear Solid: Rising?

I don't think I can wait until my lab is over and I finish working on my final assembly to find out...


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> You should be able to raise your Milo like a child and have it interact with someone else's Milo, potentially in a _fight to the death_.



We gotta make that happen.


----------



## Kri (Jun 1, 2009)

^Seriously. That would make the whole concept even better.

Though someone will probably make a porn companion before they let you raise a child to be a warrior.

--

It's more like an EyeToy than a motion controller. Except a _good_ one that has detailed facial recognition, 3D skeletal body recognition, voice recognition, et cetera.

Tomorrow is going to be really interesting now. Sony has a lot of games to announce, though, which should be good. And WiiMotion Plus will probably be demoed a good deal.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> What's Milo?
> 
> And what's Metal Gear Solid: Rising?
> 
> I don't think I can wait until my lab is over and I finish working on my final assembly to find out...



Milo: Creepy kid in your 360 that can look into your very soul

Rising: An MGS game coming to the 360. No footage yet.


----------



## Codde (Jun 1, 2009)

Natal is extremely impressive technologiclly. Particularly the Mylo bit (assuming it wasn't scripted.)  It's appearantly behind closed doors at E3, so there's a chance for the Press to demo it first hand. 

Only issue I saw was a fairly small lag but doesn't seem like anything detriminetal. In regards to wanting to hold a controller, the Wii came with accessories like the wheel mold to put the Wiimote in, I can see developers or Microsoft doing the same with Natal. 

Overall, a lot more potential than the Wii Mote (regardless of Motion Plus), just a matter of if the developers could take advantage of it.

Aside from that solid lineup of games, primarily interested in Crackdown 2 but I don't expect gameplay footage anytime soon. Didn't expect much from Microsoft's conference, but now I don't see it being topped.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Thnx
> 
> I love how they basicaly just kinda kicked down Nintendos door and went "This shits ours now"



I dont think this is as accurate in detail as the Wii Mote

We'll see....


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

For me honestly, the biggest suprise was the Left 4 Dead 2 announcement. The first game has barely been out a year and is still fresh with an ever increasing online community. If anything im a bit disappointed by the idea that Valve seems to have bitten the bullet and hopped onto the "bring a half-assed sequal out every year to make more $$$" gravy train.

Having said that, it's possible that it's just an XBox exclusive and they'll continue concentrating mainly on supporting the PC community for a while yet anyway..

(p.s. also, what the hell is the status with _Half-Life 2: Episode 3_, Valve? If you don't use this E3 as an opportunity to enlighten us then I'll seriously begin to doubt whether it will actually be finished at all..)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> They mentioned something about sitting down in a fixed position and waggling.



Ah, understandable. Though they forgot about Wii motion plus! :0


I will get it for 360 but I doubt its going to go far. Still nice to see other companies trying new things.


@the above post

I agree about Left 4 dead 2 =/ Great to see but WAY to early.


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

Behind closed doors... sounds like a way to pay people off.


----------



## Akira (Jun 1, 2009)

Microsoft set the bar pretty high, hopefully Sony and Nintendo can match it otherwise I forsee the next two days being very boring.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

I do worry about that motion sensor thing.

It seemed..awkward to me. Like it's not as amazing as they claim it to be. The spazzing of the 360ii during bootup attested that to me.

It does seem like a lot like Onlive: it's running just on promise.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 1, 2009)

Akira said:


> Microsoft set the bar pretty high, hopefully Sony and Nintendo can match it otherwise I forsee the next two days being very boring.



What was all annocned that was megaton other than Metal Gear and Motion?


Plus I do not consider Left 4 Dead 2 megaton worthy but still a great/solid game. 

Anything  on Xbox live? (Like better social networking or something?)


----------



## Corran (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm waiting for the inevitable demo of Mylo where someone tries to be a smartarse and offers it a lollipop.


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I do worry about that motion sensor thing.
> 
> *It seemed..awkward to me. Like it's not as amazing as they claim it to be. The spazzing of the 360ii during bootup attested that to me.*
> 
> It does seem like a lot like Onlive: it's running just on promise.



Yeah that made me WTF, after seeing the amazing video beforehand.


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

Xbox live is signed up with Sky, Facebook & Twitter. Pretty crap tbh.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> It seemed..awkward to me. Like it's not as amazing as they claim it to be. The spazzing of the 360ii during bootup attested that to me.



What do you mean? That was the pose he _actually_ struck..


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 1, 2009)

> Word is that the Vatican has approached Lionhead about licensing a special "Milo" version for its priests.



                                     .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

Venom said:


> Xbox like is signed up with Sky, Facebook & Twitter. Pretty crap tbh.



I really do question why those are big things.

Then again, I question why people a flying fuck about Twitter. What a waste.



Toffeeman said:


> What do you mean? That was the pose he _actually_ struck..



It glitched out during it. Like, the whole body spun around for a second when the guy didn't.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2009)

What IS twitter anyway. just seems like instant messaging or somethin...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 1, 2009)

It's like some sort of "away message" system where you say one thing and people respond and follow it. Like responding to Myspace statuses or Facebook statuses. 

Shit really


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It's like some sort of "away message" system where you say one thing and people respond and follow it. Like responding to Myspace statuses or Facebook statuses.
> 
> Shit really



So it's like blogging?

People get caught up in the most.....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It's like some sort of "away message" system where you say one thing and people respond and follow it. Like responding to Myspace statuses or Facebook statuses.
> 
> Shit really



I had no words to explain it, but you did it perfectly.

You are my hero. Enjoy this glorious roast of green rep.


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 1, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It's like some sort of "away message" system where you say one thing and people respond and follow it. Like responding to Myspace statuses or Facebook statuses.
> 
> Shit really



Perfect explanation of what Twitter really is, if I wasn't out of rep, I would rape you with it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 1, 2009)

It's less detailed than blogging.  It's like "I'm eating pizza" or "I'm drinking coffee".  Simply put, it just makes it easier to stalk people; a few of my friends have it, and they claim to be twitter buddies with some celebrities, so apparently they know every little thing about their lives.  Kinda creepy once you think about it.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> It glitched out during it. Like, the whole body spun around for a second when the guy didn't.



I know..


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

All these excitement has left me starving.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

FF13 ran really smooth on the 360


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

Hopefully some of these games will be on the show floor playable tomorrow when I head out. :3

Oh yeah, more stuff from Twitter according to some fellow industry heads:

- Games on Demand (360 games) service coming to Live in August with 30 titles
- Win avatar items as rewards in games coming soon
- Also a marketplace to buy stuff for your avatar on the way


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> It's less detailed than blogging.  It's like "I'm eating pizza" or "I'm drinking coffee".  Simply put, it just makes it easier to stalk people; a few of my friends have it, and they claim to be twitter buddies with some celebrities, so apparently they know every little thing about their lives.  Kinda creepy once you think about it.



Lord, that makes it worse....

Thanks. Now I know to throw something at anyone who ever mentions it again


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 1, 2009)

My fall/xmas list:

Modern Warfare 2
Left 4 Dead 2
Halo ODST
Forza 3
Splinter Cell

.. pretty much. Time to start saving!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

I reckon Microsoft have fucked Sony somewhat on MW2 though, nice.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 1, 2009)

Dragon Age is coming out close to the end of this year, isn't it?


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

Two timed exclusive maps. Fucked how exactly?


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 1, 2009)

so I kinda wasn't paying attention to Milo/Mylo (however it's spelled).  What exactly did they do with it?  I know some chick was having a convo with it, but that's about it.  How "smart" did Milo appear to be when talking and responding with the woman?


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 1, 2009)

Smart enough to creep me the fuck out.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Venom said:


> Two timed exclusive maps. Fucked how exactly?



Because if anyone was wondering on whether to buy it for the 360 or the PS3, this will mean more people are likely to choose the 360.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> so I kinda wasn't paying attention to Milo/Mylo (however it's spelled).  What exactly did they do with it?  I know some chick was having a convo with it, but that's about it.  How "smart" did Milo appear to be when talking and responding with the woman?



Honestly, based on the woman's acting around it, I think it was staged. They probably had her say things the character knew to react with, as a means of leading the viewer on that it can connect with you. She oversells a lot of shit too, like in that motion sensing Wii-like 'commercial'

This project is coming from a guy who loves to spurt his mouth further than the facts can reach in order to back that shit up.


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Because if anyone was wondering on whether to buy it for the 360 or the PS3, this will mean more people are likely to choose the 360.


Has to of been staged, I mean for something like this to run you need so much processing power and hard drive space.

There are millions upon millions of things she could have said.

The guy also said this kind of technology is nowhere else, I bet the Army/Military beg to differ.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> so I kinda wasn't paying attention to Milo/Mylo (however it's spelled).  What exactly did they do with it?  I know some chick was having a convo with it, but that's about it.  How "smart" did Milo appear to be when talking and responding with the woman?



Amazingly smart. It was able to respond to certain words that were said, and was even able to recognize colors. Supposedly, it can see facial expressions and use the Natal to see body movements, but the unreliability of the most likely staged video leaves alot of stuff up in the air.


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 1, 2009)

Still, it might cause a dent, but it being a timed exclusive DLC, it won't mean much in the long run, even so Xbox demographic is known for it's love of FPS, nothing new. I do expect Xbox360 version to outsell PS3 version of MW2.


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

360 has a bigger install base and the majority of people who have 360's prefer FPS, of course it will outsell the PS3 version.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 1, 2009)

It will outsell PS3 sales for the simple fact that it has 2 extra maps.


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

Your acting like those 2 maps have swayed selling towards 360. When it was already there.


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 1, 2009)

Indeed                   .


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 1, 2009)

Can someone tell me what games were announced?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 1, 2009)

More info on the remake of *The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition*

- Xbox Live Arcade / PC
- _Remastered graphics, sound and complete voice over_
- _Switch between new and old graphics with the press of a button_
- Voice by Dominic Armato

*Tales of Monkey Island (EPISODIC CONTENT)*

- Created by Telltale games (Sam and Max, Strongbad, Wallace and Gromit)
- WiiWare and PC
- 5 Episodes
- Monkey Island 2 Era Guybrush

- Episode List:

    - Launch of the Screaming Narwhal
    - The Siege of Spinner Cay
    - Lair of the Leviathan
    - The Trial and Execution of Guybrush Threepwood
    - Rise of the Pirate God

Fans rejoice.


/ from GAF.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 1, 2009)

Alan Wake looks AWESOME.

/although it looks VERY RE4ish.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> More info on the remake of *The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition*
> 
> - Xbox Live Arcade / PC
> - _Remastered graphics, sound and complete voice over_
> ...


This news>>>>>whole MS conference.

(exadurating a little)


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 1, 2009)

Alan Wake looks boring in my opinion. I was hoping they'd reveal a few more interesting titles but oh well, Halo it is.


----------



## Akira (Jun 1, 2009)

I was hoping Alan Wake would have a complex plot and a trailer that put emphasis on that, not just have the main character shooting zombies in a wood at night.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 1, 2009)

Akira said:


> I was hoping Alan Wake would have a complex plot and a trailer that put emphasis on that, not just have the main character shooting zombies in a wood at night.



Well i still have hope for a complex plot, and that they decided on focusing on the gameplay for this trailer.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

_Alan Wake_ seems to be trying real hard to be _Silent Hill_.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 1, 2009)

Do we like it?


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Do we like it?



Very nice. I wish those little lines going around and even the _Halo ODST_ logo would be indented. Or whatever that effect is called.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 1, 2009)

Alan Wake seems to have good writing, which is pretty cool. Very Silent Hill-esque but that isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Lighting Bolt Action.. Fuck yeah.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> _Alan Wake_ seems to be trying real hard to be _Silent Hill_.


Not really.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

According to IGN

LIGHTNING BOLT EXCLUSIVITY TO THE BOX!!!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

OMFG, here come the RAGING sony fanboys!! ONCE AGAIN!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL, on that same page IGN also listed it as "Available on the PS3"



Make up your minds!  I want bitter tears already!!!


----------



## Akira (Jun 1, 2009)

There will be only chaos....


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Well.. now that Lighting Bolt is coming to 360.. I can get MGS Gamer Score.. Imma unlock the achievements.... ALL OF THEM IN ORDER TO SHOW MY LOVE FOR MGS.  ... Shits so cash.  :ho

I hope another MGO follows this 360 release because going online with 360 is sooo much better. :ho


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 1, 2009)

I hope they release the previous Metal Gear Solid games for the 360.  Weren't two of the games in the series released for the original Xbox?  It would be nice to get to know the storyline of the other games.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 1, 2009)

Exclusive or not, I wonder if the story will be canon based.  We all know at the end of MGS4 Raiden isn't cyborg yet here he is back in the outfit.  Either taking place in the middle of MGS2 and 4 or is completely filler.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> Exclusive or not, I wonder if the story will be canon based.  We all know at the end of MGS4 Raiden isn't cyborg yet here he is back in the outfit.  Either taking place in the middle of MGS2 and 4 or is completely filler.


MGS is is Kojima's baby. He would not let filler happen. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope not.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 1, 2009)

I need a place to watch the conference as I missed it


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I need a place to watch the conference as I missed it



IGN          .


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 1, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> LOL, on that same page IGN also listed it as "Available on the PS3"
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your minds!  I want bitter tears already!!!




Microsoft debuted the first details on Metal Gear Solid Rising at their E3 press conference this morning, but there's a reason Microsoft wasn't bragging about this Raiden-starring adventure being an Xbox 360 exclusive -- *it isn't*.

"You know, we didn't say that it was exclusive," clarified Xbox executive and corporate VP John Schappert (he was the guy hosting most of the event) during an interview with me immediately following the press conference.

"We said that the next Metal Gear will be coming [to Xbox 360]," he said.

"I couldn't be more excited about him [Kojima] working on that [Metal Gear Solid Rising] and having that be part of our show," said Schappert. "When I heard about that, I was pretty ecstatic and it was an honor to be able to be on stage with him and announcing his next Metal Gear, which will be on Xbox 360."


----------



## Furious George (Jun 1, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Microsoft debuted the first details on Metal Gear Solid Rising at their E3 press conference this morning, but there's a reason Microsoft wasn't bragging about this Raiden-starring adventure being an Xbox 360 exclusive -- *it isn't*.
> 
> "You know, we didn't say that it was exclusive," clarified Xbox executive and corporate VP John Schappert (he was the guy hosting most of the event) during an interview with me immediately following the press conference.
> 
> ...



And thus a crisis is averted.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 1, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I hope they release the previous Metal Gear Solid games for the 360.  Weren't two of the games in the series released for the original Xbox?  It would be nice to get to know the storyline of the other games.



Not sure about mgs3, but i remember mgs2 came out on the Xbox, although the sales tanked iirc. But obviously if MGS4 came over the money would roll in.



dragonbattousai said:


> Exclusive or not, I wonder if the story will be canon based.  We all know at the end of MGS4 Raiden isn't cyborg yet here he is back in the outfit.  Either taking place in the middle of MGS2 and 4 or is completely filler.



Raiden was still cyborg at the end of MGS4, he just had a different body, one that looked more human like.

Lol people cant just be un-cyborged! That would be madness!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2009)

Bah, I forgot all about the conference today.

I'll probably watch it later on today.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 1, 2009)

Wait, what is this about Halo: Reach?  Never heard about that before...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> And thus a crisis is averted.



Dammit man.  I wanted FFXIII levels of bawwwwwwwww.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 1, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Dammit man.  I wanted FFXIII levels of bawwwwwwwww.



I didn't. I still have nightmares about that... "unpleasantness".


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Kojima should commit sudoku


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Wait, what is this about Halo: Reach?  Never heard about that before...



It's based on the books, takes place before the first Halo.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Kojima should commit sudoku


Nah, bunch of sony fanboys have already done that today at 1:40pm eastern time.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 1, 2009)

I can already see the words

"You've already Finished the Fight... 

Now start it!"


----------



## Felix (Jun 1, 2009)

I expected more rage from PS3 bots


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 1, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> Dammit man.  I wanted FFXIII levels of bawwwwwwwww.



We still have a whole half year


----------



## Furious George (Jun 1, 2009)

Felix said:


> I expected more rage from PS3 bots



I think the fanboys looked at all the fuss they made about FFXIII and realized it wasn't worth it because *they're still getting the game*. They realized it was all pointless to whine and moan about it and they had their chill pills at the ready this time around.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Raiden was still cyborg at the end of MGS4, he just had a different body, one that looked more human like.
> 
> Lol people cant just be un-cyborged! That would be madness!



I wonder why they left all those scars on him?  It wasn't confirmed that he was still cyborg at the end anyways.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I wonder why they left all those scars on him?  *It wasn't confirmed that he was still cyborg at the end anyways*.



Yeah, it was for many reason which I am too tired to explain now


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2009)

So what were the big announcements? Is there a way for me to see the conference from today?


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Roy said:


> So what were the big announcements? Is there a way for me to see the conference from today?



Go to IGN and they have the conference in full. They will also stream the 2 conferences tomorrow.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> It's based on the books, takes place before the first Halo.



I've read all the books, I meant that I never knew they were making a game based on Reach.  I mean, it's about damn time that we get to (hopefully) play as other Spartans!

Not that I didn't enjoy playing as the Master Chief, but I think that Fred, Kelly, Linda, and all the others deserve some screen time.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 1, 2009)

SC: Conviction looks like heaven.


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm seeing the guys from the conference play the demo now


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 1, 2009)

Splinter Cell Conviction looks hellova sexy


----------



## beads (Jun 1, 2009)

I was really pleasantly surprised with Conviction, from what they were saying it sounded like it was done. Best press conference by MS in recent memory.


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2009)

We finally get to see some Alan Wake


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2009)

Want Alan Wake and Splinter Cell Badly.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2009)

Alan Wake and Splinter Cell definitely looked good. Wasn't too fond of 360's whole "your the controller" part of the show.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 1, 2009)

I haven't seen it yet; what does that mean?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I haven't seen it yet; what does that mean?



Full body mo cap, imagine playing mortal combat but the screen matches ur movement's


it looks really sweet, tons of potential, they basically took what the wii did and made it Better

to quote "no sitting on ur couch doing a pre-rendered waggling motion"


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 1, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I haven't seen it yet; what does that mean?



Looked like a more sophisticated form of Eyetoy...yeah, it's pretty lame.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like Eyetoy buy actually useful.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

You really cant even compare it to hte Eye Toy Sept for Superficial Resemblances


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Full body mo cap, imagine playing mortal combat but the screen matches ur movement's
> 
> 
> it looks really sweet, tons of potential, they basically took what the wii did and made it Better
> ...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

Bit more advanced then that


----------



## Barry. (Jun 2, 2009)

I never heard of the Alan Wake game before watching the E3 trailer.....that shit looks epic. Literally.


----------



## Roy (Jun 2, 2009)

Well it's been in hiatus since 2005 I think? So I don't blame you for not knowing.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2009)

Microsoft had a pretty decent conference. 

But did anyone sit through Ubisoft's piece of shit conference. It was horrible, i thought i was going to die. The only good things were Joel Mchale and the 2 minute Assassin's Creed 2 trailer. No one gives a shit about you Imaginz casual shit at a hardcore convention like E3 .


Where the fuck was the I Am Alive Trailer or a new Rainbow Six ?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Microsoft had a pretty decent conference.
> 
> But did anyone sit through Ubisoft's piece of shit conference. It was horrible, i thought i was going to die. The only good things were Joel Mchale and the 2 minute Assassin's Creed 2 trailer. No one gives a shit about you Imaginz casual shit at a hardcore convention like E3 .
> 
> ...



I know i thoght James Cameron would never stop talking 

But damn the MS conference wasn't just good it was amazing, i dont think the total ramifications of what they've done have sunken in yet to the people on this board


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Microsoft had a pretty decent conference.
> 
> But did anyone sit through Ubisoft's piece of shit conference. It was horrible, i thought i was going to die. The only good things were Joel Mchale and the 2 minute Assassin's Creed 2 trailer. No one gives a shit about you Imaginz casual shit at a hardcore convention like E3 .
> 
> ...



Did you see the EA conference? I was staring at my monitor in disbelief as they were showing videos of Pajama Party for the Wii and Littlest Pet shop MMO 

They showed some good stuff after but that was just unbelievable.


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> PS3 is now $299
> 
> Sony win.



Where'd you get that from?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I know i thoght James Cameron would never stop talking
> 
> But damn the MS conference wasn't just good it was amazing, i dont think the total ramifications of what they've done have sunken in yet to the people on this board



God i know he went for like 15 minutes about all sorts of useless shit . Or what about when they spent about 20 minutes on their new line up of "Tween" games and *ANOTHER* damn exercising game . And what was up with that magical Pele soccer game . 

And i agree Microsoft had a damn good conference. Probably the best one, don't see how Nintendo (lol) or Sony can top it.



Akira said:


> Did you see the EA conference? I was staring at my monitor in disbelief as they were showing videos of Pajama Party for the Wii and Littlest Pet shop MMO
> 
> They showed some good stuff after but that was just unbelievable.



Both were almost completly shitty conferences. They probably actually topped Nintendo's conference last year in terms of failure .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Platinum said:


> God i know he went for like 15 minutes about all sorts of useless shit . Or what about when they spent about 20 minutes on their new line up of "Tween" games and *ANOTHER* damn exercising game . And what was up with that magical Pele soccer game .
> 
> And i agree Microsoft had a damn good conference. Probably the best one, don't see how Nintendo (lol) or Sony can top it.
> 
> ...



EA's actually started to pick up after a while though, 

I Feel real bad for Nintendo though, i mean 360 just kinda made them obsolete ,


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> EA's actually started to pick up after a while though,
> 
> I Feel real bad for Nintendo though, i mean 360 just kinda made them obsolete ,



I feel sort of for for Nintendo as well but only because they sold out to tap into the Squeaky Clean Family Fun Market. They are only a hallow shell of the company i once loved . 

Only reason i considered buying a Wii was for Smash Bros and Mario Galaxy but if i had to i could buy the Wii my friend hasn't touched in months for like 50 bucks.

Expect Nintendo to focus on their new Baby Simulator Gamez and New Wii Fit .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I feel sort of for for Nintendo as well but only because they sold out to tap into the Squeaky Clean Family Fun Market. They are only a hallow shell of the company i once loved .
> 
> Only reason i considered buying a Wii was for Smash Bros and Mario Galaxy but if i had to i could buy the Wii my friend hasn't touched in months for like 50 bucks.
> 
> Expect Nintendo to focus on their new Baby Simulator Gamez and New Wii Fit .



GET NO MORE HEROES!

But over all Ur right Fuck Nintendo and their  Wii Fit


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 2, 2009)

give me a DDL for the È3 conference :ho


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> GET NO MORE HEROES!
> 
> But over all Ur right Fuck Nintendo and their  Wii Fit



I forgot about No More Heroes. I will probably just play the shit out of the new one at my friend's house .

The only products that are not shovelware pieces of crap either come from Nintendo (Remember when Nintendo implemented quality control on all new games?), or from the occasional bone tossed out by a third party publisher .

Now a days we just see a poor Reggie acting like an idiot playing Wii Music or the such .


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 2, 2009)

No matter how shit a game is, Reggie always make has presentation A Class


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> No matter how shit a game is, Reggie always make has presentation A Class



"My name is Reggie, I'm about kicking ass, I'm about taking names, and we're about making games."


Best introduction to an E3 conference ever.


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

I swear for this past page I got confused and thought this was the Wii thread


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2009)

I like how they classify this new MGS as *LIGHTING BOLT ACTION* and then the game´s selling point is _Sneak in..._


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Akira said:


> "My name is Reggie, I'm about kicking ass, I'm about taking names, and we're about making games."
> 
> Best introduction to an E3 conference ever.


Reggie is the man 

/waits for "Reggie was a woman" pic to be posted.


Deathbringerpt said:


> I like how they classify this new MGS as LIGHTING BOLT ACTION and then the game?s selling point like is _Sneak in..._


I'm sure that has something behind it. Knowing Kojima, he won't give away the full story until you actually play the game.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 2, 2009)

Felix said:


> I expected more rage from PS3 bots


If it wasn't coming on the PS3 I would be bitter and wishing the game turned out to be utter shit, believe that.

As far as Mass Effect 2 and Left 4 Dead 2 go, am I right in assuming these will turn out on the PC as well?


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

erictheking said:


> If it wasn't coming on the PS3 I would be bitter and wishing the game turned out to be utter shit, believe that.
> 
> As far as Mass Effect 2 and Left 4 Dead 2 go, am I right in assuming these will turn out on the PC as well?



Yes. They will both be coming to the PC.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

EA's highlight was that Need for Speed game, and the fucking wall of bugs that occurred near the end of that presentation.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 2, 2009)

> God i know he went for like 15 minutes about all sorts of useless shit . Or what about when they spent about 20 minutes on their new line up of "Tween" games and ANOTHER damn exercising game . And what was up with that magical Pele soccer game .



All that time wasted and because of that I wasn't able to see the DJ Hero Demo on G4 because they " ran out of time ''.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like how they classify this new MGS as *LIGHTING BOLT ACTION* and then the game?s selling point is _Sneak in..._



Considering the 360's slogan is _Jump In..._


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Hehe Natal apparently works just fine

youtube


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2009)

Good...Gooood...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Can u  even imagine putting Milo's kinda Ai in a game like Oblivion, or in a shooter?


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, can you imagine the processing power needed for something like that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> Yeah, can you imagine the processing power needed for something like that.



well no Console out now can do it, this is  Tech for next Gen defiantly 

but milo's Ai  can still contribute to current gen


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

I think they showed Mylo too early.

They should have just stuck to the Natal project, which was pretty cool. But when you consider the fact that there is no controller you can already see the restrictions.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> I think they showed Mylo too early.
> 
> They should have just stuck to the Natal project, which was pretty cool. But when you consider the fact that there is no controller you can already see the restrictions.



Its possible but From the burnout 3 demo , the guy could control his acceleration with his right floor

it Might be possible over come Other restrictions 

And i agree mylo could have made a bigger impact if they had waited till next year and brought him up on stage


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

The main thing that threw me off was that they were only showing it behind closed doors.

If it worked and everything they'd be showing it off on the game floor, right?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> The main thing that threw me off was that they were only showing it behind closed doors.
> 
> If it worked and everything they'd be showing it off on the game floor, right?



Not necessarily, this Tech is new, and sure to be in high demand to see , its the same as when they unveil a new console, they let the important people see it in private first

also we dont know how far out this tech is from being put on the market


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh god damn, AC2 is gonna rock like woah.

And after seeing the GT Review, RF: Guerilla looks like a really fun game.  But one purchased second-hand after a year or so.


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2009)

AC2 is going to be sweeeeeeet....


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Best game at E3 was Splinter Cell


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2009)

There's just so many great looking games and promises...


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

Source.

What's this posted yet? Sweetness either way. :ho


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow!  I loved Perfect Dark 64; wonder what's the chances of getting GoldenEye 64 on Live next.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 2, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Link removed
> 
> What's this posted yet? Sweetness either way. :ho



It'll be weird playing that game with a decent framerate...


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2009)

Day 2 is going to be rather choice, too...later...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Wow!  I loved Perfect Dark 64; wonder what's the chances of getting GoldenEye 64 on Live next.



not going to happen if you been keeping up about it and how it got denied before.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Goku is right i'm afraid. The chances are slim to none


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok Besides Natal what was the best thing to come from MS these last 2 days


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 2, 2009)

Good thing I still have my N64 then.

And I'm curious as to how the gameplay for Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 is going to be.  And seeing as how Itagaiki isn't with Team Ninja anymore, I don't think it'll do too well.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Ok Besides Natal what was the best thing to come from MS these last 2 days



Splinter Cell by far. It's my most wanted game. 

Alan Wake is a close following.


----------



## Penance (Jun 2, 2009)

Alan Wake, Splinter Cell, and even R.U.S.E...


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Splinter Cell by far. It's my most wanted game.
> 
> Alan Wake is a close following.


That just reminds me, Splinter Cell Conviction is one of the most anticipated game of the E3. Funny considering this game was under the radar after people stop gave damn about Splinter Cell series.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> That just reminds me, Splinter Cell Conviction is one of the most anticipated game of the E3. Funny considering this game was under the radar after people stop gave damn about Splinter Cell series.



Its amazing what a good Demo can do


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> That just reminds me, Splinter Cell Conviction is one of the most anticipated game of the E3. Funny considering this game was under the radar after people stop gave damn about Splinter Cell series.



Double Agent sucked balls, so of course people didn't care about SC anymore


----------



## Furious George (Jun 2, 2009)

Conviction and L4D2 look glorious. This may be the year I get a 360 and stop bumming off of friends. 

Though TBH... Halo ODST doesn't look like much at all to me. The graphics were all dark and unattractive. Stealth is an overdone feature and doesn't look well implemented from the footage. Its still early I guess, but its shaping up to be a "meh" end to an epic trilogy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Conviction and L4D2 look glorious. This may be the year I get a 360 and stop bumming off of friends.
> 
> Though TBH... Halo ODST doesn't look like much at all to me. The graphics were all dark and unattractive. Stealth is overdone and doesn't look well implemented from the footage. Its still early I guess, but its shaping up to be a "meh" end to an epic trilogy.



its more of a spin off then an end, Halo is the MS flag ship expect as many sequels as Zelda


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm more psyched about Halo: Reach than ODST.

I loved reading The Fall of Reach novel. I can't wait to see how they are gonna turn it into game.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> its more of a spin off then an end, Halo is the MS flag ship expect as many sequels as Zelda



I heard somewhere that ODST was the end of the trilogy. BS, I guess?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 2, 2009)

I was excited about seeing how ODST would play out, what with you being a normal trooper instead of a Spartan, but then I saw that they were making Halo: Reach, and now I can't wait to (hopefully) play as the other Spartans.

I just wonder how many more games we have to wait until we get to play as Spartan III's.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm more psyched about Halo: Reach than ODST.
> 
> I loved reading The Fall of Reach novel. I can't wait to see how they are gonna turn it into game.



Think this is the Project Peter Jackson was involved in?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Think this is the Project Peter Jackson was involved in?


Peter Jackson's Halo project is being developed by completely different studio. So, nope.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 2, 2009)

No, he was working on Halo: Chronicles, and I think that's on indefinite hold.  It was also supposed to be an episodic game.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Think this is the Project Peter Jackson was involved in?



Pretty sure this isn't the Jackson project. Reach is from Bungie IIRC.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

oh i see


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> I heard somewhere that ODST was the end of the trilogy. BS, I guess?



Don't think it can be the end, since it's before halo 3  But yeah it's basically a side story.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

Left 4 Dead 2 gameplay videos:

Link removed

Link removed

Honestly, I'm quite disappointed.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks good but yeah not mindblowing. I'm sure we'll see better once it hits shelf, one improvement though is the animation for damn sure.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 3, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Don't think it can be the end, since it's before halo 3  But yeah it's basically a side story.



By 'trilogy' I meant the plot within the trilogy. The whole Halo mythos that involves Master Chief ans the war. 

According to a floor report bullet at G4, ODST marks the end of it.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 3, 2009)

Antony the Bat

Free Perfect Dark theme.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 3, 2009)

a lil upset that LP2 isn't a exclusive anymore. I guess since xbox fans getting MGS:Rising it's ok.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 3, 2009)

Capcom's statement of all their big console games in 2009 and beyond being multi-platform would've been BS if it had remained "exclusive".


----------



## Fogun 01 (Jun 3, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> FORZA 3???
> 
> Am I the only one who has jizzed more than once during this conference??


Nah man, you weren't the only one. Forza 3 and Conviction were the main games for me at E3.


----------



## Segan (Jun 3, 2009)

MS81 said:


> a lil upset that LP2 isn't a exclusive anymore. I guess since xbox fans getting MGS:Rising it's ok.


LP2? What does that stand for?


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2009)

Crackdown 2, I have high hopes for you. Do not be anywhere near as glitchy or bugged like Crackdown. Add some better combat, larger and more expansives cities, more integrated interactions such as in Saint Rows 2 and Grand Theft Auto IV.

Also ugh at Microsoft's HALO HALO HALO releases.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 3, 2009)

Segan said:


> LP2? What does that stand for?



Lost Planet 2


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 3, 2009)

MS81 said:


> a lil upset that LP2 isn't a exclusive anymore. I guess since xbox fans getting MGS:Rising it's ok.



Link removed


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2009)

MS81 said:


> a lil upset that LP2 isn't a exclusive anymore. I guess since xbox fans getting MGS:Rising it's ok.



It was never an exclusive to begin with. Capcom said they were going strictly multyplatform with their new games.


----------



## Noiteru (Jun 3, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It was never an exclusive to begin with. Capcom said they were going strictly multyplatform with their new games.



I feel sorry for Wii players they only get to play cheap knock offs while PC, Xbox 360 and PS3 players get to play real games.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 3, 2009)

Noiteru said:


> I feel sorry for Wii players they only get to play cheap knock offs while PC, Xbox 360 and PS3 players get to play real games.



they get no more heroes, and  Madworld, the universe works it self out


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 3, 2009)

Noiteru said:


> I feel sorry for Wii players they only get to play cheap knock offs while PC, Xbox 360 and PS3 players get to play real games.


Metroid: Other M and No More Heroes 2, ever heard of them?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 3, 2009)

TWF said:


> Crackdown 2, I have high hopes for you. Do not be anywhere near as glitchy or bugged like Crackdown. Add some better combat, larger and more expansives cities, more integrated interactions such as in Saint Rows 2 and Grand Theft Auto IV.
> 
> Also ugh at Microsoft's HALO HALO HALO releases.




Really? Crackdown 1 didn't exactly stuck me as glitchy game.

On Halo issue, I was not going to buy any games cos I still got such few game to complete first but hey, I noticed Halo 3 is very cheap at the moment so I ordered it for ?13.


----------



## speedstar (Jun 3, 2009)

Xbox Live wins a Guinnes World Record.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 3, 2009)

Anyone got pics of the new AC2 - Premium theme?
(We need a premium theme thread to post pics in...)


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 3, 2009)

speedstar said:


> Xbox Live wins a Guinnes World Record.



XBL FTW


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 3, 2009)

quick list now as I'm too tired to write moar.

games that rocked my socks (mind you, there are only PC/360 games in the list since I don't have a ps3 and the wii is shit and I'm selling mine. casual games are *not* for me...and this is a 360 thread afterall xD ).

*Assassins Creed 2*
*Mass effect 2 *Mos Def - The Ecstatic
*Alpha Protocol*
Dragon age Mos Def - The Ecstatic
The Saboteur
*Splinter Cell: Conviction*
*Lost Planet 2*
BF : BC 2
L4D2

games that have potential/ I want to see some more of:
R.U.S.E
ABP
MGS:rising ( tho I know it's gonna be awesome <3 )
AvP2
Warriors: Legend of Troy
Warhammer40k: Space Marine
Ao2:the 40th day

games that I can't care less about:
Halo ODST: looked like shit/halo3, should have been a dlc or w/e
mini ninjas: when they said that they wouldn't have ANY form of multiplayer/coop in that game I just stopped watching the video.



Trafalgar Law said:


> Anyone got pics of the new AC2 - Premium theme?
> (We need a premium theme thread to post pics in...)


not me but freaking good idea


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 3, 2009)

Man, can't wait for Dragon Age.  Hopefully, it'll hold me over until Mass Effect 2 comes out.


----------



## Roy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dragon Age is this year right? Man, BioWare is giving us two new games is fucking awesome.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, it's coming out in October.  And then Mass Effect 2 is scheduled to come out between January and March of 2010.


----------



## Roy (Jun 3, 2009)

Just a few months away 

I wonder if they'll have some sort of special edition..


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2009)

In Mass Effect 2 are we still going to be able to import our character from the first game?


----------



## Roy (Jun 3, 2009)

Platinum said:


> In Mass Effect 2 are we still going to be able to import our character from the first game?



Yes ...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 3, 2009)

Dont forget Alpha protocol its being made by obsidian {bioware-lite}


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 3, 2009)

bioware-lite? 
these are former Black Isle people. Bioware where ants before the might of Black isle back in the day.I hold more respect for these people, and I'm  a huge Bioware fanatic 

that said I think Mass effect 2 is going to blow my mind more than AP. but AP is awesome because it's a modern day rpg by Obsidian ^^


----------



## Roy (Jun 3, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> bioware-lite?
> these are former Black Isle people. Bioware where ants before the might of Black isle back in the day.I hold more respect for these people, and I'm  a huge Bioware fanatic
> 
> *that said I think Mass effect 2 is going to blow my mind more than AP. but AP is awesome because it's a modern day rpg by Obsidian ^^*



This..

Good year for video games


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 3, 2009)

Especially for RPG's.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyone remember this?

BAM!!!  

And there we go, avatar has a seizure.


----------



## Roy (Jun 4, 2009)

^

almost as bad as Wii Music..almost


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 4, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Anyone remember this?
> 
> BAM!!!
> 
> And there we go, avatar has a seizure.



At least he managed to show the bottom of the shoe


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2009)

Every conference had their fail: this for MS, the fail translator for Sony, and the vitality sensor for Nintendo.


----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Jun 4, 2009)

Does any one know the release dates of:

Assassins creed 2
Darksiders
The saboteur 
Mass Effect 2

What exactly makes mass effect cool? i'm just considering it seeing the hype the game gets.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 4, 2009)

@Whitewolf: Story, visuals and the hybrid approach to the FPS genre. ME contains elements of an RPG, some would argue it's the other way around.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2009)

Assassin's Creed 2 release date: November 11th


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

Im excited for AC 2.. as well as Mass Effect 2.  Shit gonna be so cash.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2009)

Whitewolf said:


> Does any one know the release dates of:
> 
> Assassins creed 2
> Darksiders
> ...



Assassin Creed 2 - November 11th
Darksiders - August 25th
The Saboteur - Probably November
Q1 2010 - Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 4, 2009)

My finished Post-E3 list. with links and shit noz
Subject to change, man it was hard to decide...
and please note that these are mainly 360/PC games as I don't have a ps3.

*10. MGS Rising.*
Kinda tied with Bioshock 2, because I think that games is gonna rock my socks too and I want to see more of both games before I decide.

*9. Warriors: Legend of Troy. *
Ended up on the list mainly because I'm extremely curious on how Koei Canada will do and if the trailer is any indication it's gonna be hellova badass.

*8. Battlefield: Bad company 2.*
More rpg-ish implementations, new game modes etc made me re-fall in love with bad company. the first game was amazing, both story and online, which is more than I can say about most other fps games with a campaign and a mp part.
if they add coop this game will jump up to like 3rd place in my list, seriously.

*7. The Saboteur.*
Looks über interesting and the art direction is amazing. too many hookers but hey, insert france joke here. :heh
Open sandbox stealth game. looks like a good rival to Assassins Creed.

*6. Lost Planet 2.*
Enormous monsters, 4 player coop, fully customizable characters. what can go wrong? not much I hope. looks a million times better than the first game to say the least. there's a TON of videos on gametrailers. check 'em out!

*5. Splinter Cell: Conviction.*
Sam is no longer a hobo! the new image and style is a definitive improvement. my only concern is that it seems stealth-lite and a bit too casual here and there. but I think the game is heading in the right direction.

*4. Assassins Creed 2.*
They seem to have fixed most of the problems they had in the first game, but I still fear it's rather linear in terms of how you kill your targets, as that seems very scripted in the gameplay trailer. still looks like a huge improvement from the first game. and the new setting is way cool too.


*3. Dragon age.*
the new shit or just shit? I feel like it's going to beat Neverwinter nights in story and characters etc, and hopefully the replayability will be huge with different Origins and alot of different endings.

*2. Alpha Protocol*
Modern day rpg. enough said really. Former Black Isle staff enough said again.
Looks good on the gameplay videos. seems solid already. I'm picking it up day 1 or even preorder.

*1. Mass effect 2.*
I'm really hyped for this game as the first game set us up, I think the second will knock us down...in a good way. They seem to have fixed the few faults there was with the first game and I think the story will really take off now.




Dan Hibiki said:


> @Whitewolf: Story, visuals and the hybrid approach to the FPS genre. ME contains elements of an RPG, some would argue it's the other way around.



some people are morons


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2009)

^Good list, interested in all those too.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 4, 2009)

Modern Warefare 2 isn't on that list?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 4, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> some people are morons



You ought to make your point more clear.  If i were the cynic type, I'd tell you to eat a bunch of crayons and die, but i'm not, and more importantly, that insult wasn't geared towards me. Hopefully. 

RE: the content of your post: Usually, I'd just let questions like aforementioned go unanswered, or it could be that you were arguing my point, but again, you're unclear.  

Nice list. Mine is similar:

Lost Planet 2
Modern Warfare 2 
The Saboteur 
Brütal Legend
Splinter Cell: Conviction 
Metal Gear Solid 
Metal Gear Solid: Rising 
Mass Effect 2 

PS3: 
Uncharted 2
The Last Gaurdian 
God of War III


Also, Prototype in a few days!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 4, 2009)

ah sorry, yeah I was super unclear. I meant that categorising Mass effect as a third person shooter with rpg elements is whack. it's like saying a porno is an action movie if someone is (briefly) wearing a a soldier outfit >___>

just because there's a gun doesn't make it an fps/third person shooter by default. wow, I feel I can't really make myself clear -___-

you guys who have ps3's should check out Heavy Rain as it seems really unique and awesome. it's basically a better budget, more promoted version of Fahrenheit.

and no modern warfare 2 isn't on the list simply because a pimped out counter strike game can only hold my interest for a week or so. the campaign on the other hand was kinda cool in the first game. maybe it'll rise in rank if they add coop like in cod:waw. and focus less on large scale battles and more on the S.A.S like missions of cod4:mw.
they don't really seem to bring something new to the table either.


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2009)

Am I really the only one person excited for Crackdown 2? Really? 

Also what exactly is Metal Gear Solid: Rising about? I haven't payed that much attention to this year's E3 compared to last year's.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2009)

TWF said:


> Also what exactly is Metal Gear Solid: Rising about? I haven't payed that much attention to this year's E3 compared to last year's.



All we really know is that Raiden is the main character.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2009)

TWF said:


> Am I really the only one person excited for Crackdown 2? Really?
> 
> Also what exactly is Metal Gear Solid: Rising about? I haven't payed that much attention to this year's E3 compared to last year's.



Well i am interested, hoping it fixes the problems with the first one.


----------



## Vai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey, Its crazy, I watched your Ninja Blade review, I had to get the game.. just finished it.
JUST WOW. Amazing game, fucking loved it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2009)

Glad you liked it, i thought it was great too.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2009)

The problem with first Crackdown was that there was absolutely no story or plot. It was all about "Here's your power-up and your ridiculously overpowered vehicles, go kick those three gang's asses".


----------



## Vai (Jun 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Glad you liked it, i thought it was great too.



oh It was amazing, really awesome.. and dare I say: epic.

Being a huge Ninja Gaiden fan, I just.. had to worship Blade.


----------



## Dan (Jun 4, 2009)

I think its time I got a 360, missing out on some good games.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> You ought to make your point more clear.  If i were the cynic type, I'd tell you to eat a bunch of crayons and die, but i'm not, and more importantly, that insult wasn't geared towards me. Hopefully.
> 
> RE: the content of your post: Usually, I'd just let questions like aforementioned go unanswered, or it could be that you were arguing my point, but again, you're unclear.
> 
> ...


Did Konami send you a letter and reveal a second MGS game for the 360?


----------



## Rememberance (Jun 4, 2009)

Gtag=Ideologies

Do you think Bioshock 2 may be a GoTY contender? Number 1 was...and number 2 seems to be better than number 1 imo


----------



## Utz (Jun 5, 2009)

oh my lord i'm in love A reword of Kamina's words in Lagan the movie


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 5, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Did Konami send you a letter and reveal a second MGS game for the 360?



I think he means MGS: Peace Walker.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 5, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> and no modern warfare 2 isn't on the list simply because a pimped out counter strike game can only hold my interest for a week or so. the campaign on the other hand was kinda cool in the first game. maybe it'll rise in rank if they add coop like in cod:waw. and focus less on large scale battles and more on the S.A.S like missions of cod4:mw.
> they don't really seem to bring something new to the table either.



I think I read somewhere that the main storyline won't have co-op, but a game mode that is similar to the 'Mile High' level in the first game will support co-op.


----------



## sonyexe (Jun 5, 2009)

If I get Xbox 360 arcade Jasper I will be disappointed?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 5, 2009)

if your 360 NOT dying is a disappointment yes ~~


----------



## Segan (Jun 5, 2009)

It's YOUR, not YOU'RE!

Other than that, as long as your 360 doesn't die on you, you should have fun with it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 5, 2009)

oops damnit. I normally don't miss that T____T
Forum life will get to your grammar it seems


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 5, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ah sorry, yeah I was super unclear. I meant that categorising Mass effect as a third person shooter with rpg elements is whack. it's like saying a porno is an action movie if someone is (briefly) wearing a a soldier outfit >___>
> 
> just because there's a gun doesn't make it an fps/third person shooter by default. wow, I feel I can't really make myself clear -___-



Then you did call me a moron, but you were right, it is an RPG, but with FPS elements.  Still, every ad hominem argument/statement is bad, especially because it makes the writer look retarded. 



Kenshin said:


> Did Konami send you a letter and reveal a second MGS game for the 360?



I had been under the impression of some sort of MGS remake for the 360. I swear I read or heard that somewhere during E3 '09, but alas, I can't seem to find it anymore because it had obviously never existed. Oh well, one less MGS for me to finish. I've played them all except for MGS4, simply because I don't own a PS3 yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2009)

*My Bionic Commando Review - *
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeYuioeqyCE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slips (Jun 8, 2009)

Voice acting aside 

How much fucking fun is star ocean jesus I'm putting in 4 hour sessions at a time here I havent done that since FF8

I love it go to one planet own everything think your overpowered. Go to Earth and get slapped around be bigfoot. Most excellent indeed

EDITS////

I changed my mind someone tell me how to kill these fucking phantoms I always get to wave 6 and then get took out 

crazymtf I know you have completed it help 

my party is 

Edge lvl 43 
Cyborg lvl 40
Tits healer lvl 35
Sarah lvl 32

Blindsides aint proving very effective as they never charge just spam dark gun shit


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 9, 2009)

Ah this is gonna be great... Natal apparently struggles to read black people! 



			
				nib95 from neogaf said:
			
		

> Hughtendo posted this on IGN. Quite a humorous find. haven't seen it posted here so brace yourselves...
> 
> 
> ---
> ...



I'll be honest... I LOL'ed!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Ah this is gonna be great... Natal apparently struggles to read black people!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be honest... I LOL'ed!




Aw man! They will sort it out anyway but is Natal, umm, a racist??


----------



## Akira (Jun 9, 2009)

Is this something that Microsoft can fix? If not I can see this being the funniest thing to happen to gaming _ever_.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 9, 2009)

Natal knows its true masters


----------



## Penance (Jun 9, 2009)

...wow.  Hopefully it gets fixed...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 9, 2009)

didn't see that coming XD


----------



## Penance (Jun 9, 2009)

.....


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 9, 2009)

I WON'T BE ABLE TO TALK TO MILO!!!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 9, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Ah this is gonna be great... Natal apparently struggles to read black people!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be honest... I LOL'ed!


  that is brilliant.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 9, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I WON'T BE ABLE TO TALK TO MILO!!!



You know what you need to do...


----------



## Memos (Jun 9, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> You know what you need to do...



....touch children?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'd imagine that it would work on browns though. It'd only be the purple/blue blacks that would need to fix up.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> ....touch children?



You're halfway there with Milo.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 9, 2009)

Hahahaha, really shouldn't be laughing, but I can't help myself...


----------



## Roy (Jun 9, 2009)

What about us brown folk?


----------



## Memos (Jun 9, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> You're halfway there with Milo.


click


Roy said:


> What about us brown folk?



As with everything else, you're somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Roy (Jun 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> As with everything else, you're somewhere in the middle.





It's not gonna be worth buying if it wont read my every movements


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2009)

*My X-Blades Review - 
*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQbNzqj9jP8[/YOUTUBE]

"I Aint Ever Seen A Ass Like That"


----------



## Roy (Jun 9, 2009)

I played the demo..kinda sucked imo

nice review crazy


----------



## Memos (Jun 9, 2009)

Roy said:


> It's not gonna be worth buying if it wont read my every movements



Don't be so brown and move slower


----------



## Roy (Jun 9, 2009)

The Wii never gave me any of this shit..Milo can go fuck himself


----------



## Memos (Jun 9, 2009)

Roy said:


> The Wii never gave me any of this shit..*Milo can go fuck himself*



Apparently he can't.....


----------



## Roy (Jun 9, 2009)

I wonder if they'll make a sex game with Natal..could be fun 

xD


----------



## Memos (Jun 9, 2009)

Apparently there will be severe restrictions on bullying the little guy and using coarse language.


----------



## Roy (Jun 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Apparently there will be severe restrictions on bullying the little guy and using coarse language.



You serious? That's gay..I wanted to bully the shit out of him so he can take a gun to his school and kill everyone


----------



## MS81 (Jun 10, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I WON'T BE ABLE TO TALK TO MILO!!!



me and you both!!!


----------



## Twilit (Jun 10, 2009)

So I just got the E74 Error Message. My video cables were kinda fuzzy right before it happened, so I thought it might be those that caused it.


These are the cables that I was using initially

*Spoiler*: __ 









So I went and bought new ones today...but they don't fit   

I looked at both of them side by side...

*Spoiler*: __ 








Those don't look the same at all on the inside... So then I looked inside the actual outlet on my xbox.

*Spoiler*: __ 









Did something fall out of my first cables? 'Cause it looks like the inside of the new cables, are already in the xbox's outlet? 

Halp plz.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2009)

Roy said:


> I wonder if they'll make a sex game with Natal..could be fun
> 
> xD



What the... no. :amazed


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Twilit said:


> So I just got the E74 Error Message. My video cables were kinda fuzzy right before it happened, so I thought it might be those that caused it.
> 
> 
> These are the cables that I was using initially
> ...


Sorry to hear you're having trouble. If you get an E74, like the RRoD, you should send it into MS and they will fix it for you for free if you are within the 3-year warranty.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Sorry to hear you're having trouble. If you get an E74, like the RRoD, you should send it into MS and they will fix it for you for free if you are within the 3-year warranty.


And if I didn't register a 3 year warranty?


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Twilit said:


> And if I didn't register a 3 year warranty?



You have a 3-year warranty by purchasing the console. you don't need to register it. It would help if you had your receipt for the console.

Just phone MS's helpline and they should talk you through what you need to do.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 10, 2009)

Yo guys, I'm planning on selling my *Core* _[with two controllers as well as a *64 MB Memory Card*]_, how much do you think most people would buy it for?

Or at places like *Gamestop* or other retail stores?


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

$100 or thereabouts.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> $100 or thereabouts.



Am I lucky if someone pays $140 for my *Core*?


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Yep, that's a pretty good price to get for a second-hand Core model. Push for 150 if you can.


----------



## Roy (Jun 10, 2009)

Don't sell it in Gamestop..they rip you off so much.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yep, that's a pretty good price to get for a second-hand Core model. Push for 150 if you can.



Aight, I was so sad when I looked at the back of my *Core* when I first bought it and was like...."Where the fuck is the *HDMI* port?"


----------



## Slips (Jun 10, 2009)

Twilit said:


> So I just got the E74 Error Message. My video cables were kinda fuzzy right before it happened, so I thought it might be those that caused it.
> 
> 
> These are the cables that I was using initially
> ...



May be a slight difference between the models I've just looked at my setup and I have the top cable of the 2


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 10, 2009)

Roy said:


> Don't sell it in Gamestop..they rip you off so much.



I was planning on going to other retail stores so I can get more cash for the thing, however it seems like one of my friends managed to whoop out more cash than all the other choices.

However I feel bad for making him pay even more than most stores would dish out for a second-hand *Core*.


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> I was planning on going to other retail stores so I can get more cash for the thing, however it seems like one of my friends managed to whoop out more cash than all the other choices.
> 
> However I feel bad for making him pay even more than most stores would dish out for a second-hand *Core*.



He's getting it for cheaper than he normally would and you're getting a better deal than you normally would. Go for it.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> He's getting it for cheaper than he normally would and you're getting a better deal than you normally would. Go for it.



The thing is however, is that my *Core* has been known to scratch  discs _[though that was because I played *DMC4 *for 8 hours straight]_ and now keeps on making loud humming sounds when it reads a disc while I'm playing.


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> The thing is however, is that my *Core* has been known to scratch  discs _[though that was because I played *DMC4 *for 8 hours straight]_ and now keeps on making loud humming sounds when it reads a disc while I'm playing.


Did you move the console while they was a disc inside? Do you place it horizontal or vertical? Play time doesn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Did you move the console while they was a disc inside? Do you place it horizontal or vertical? Play time doesn't have anything to do with it.



I didn't move the console while playing, though I do bring it over to friend's houses while it's off, and I play with it vertically.


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> I didn't move the console while playing, though I do bring it over to friend's houses while it's off, and I play with it vertically.



You should place it horizontally and never have a disc in there while you move it while on or not. Otherwise, make sure the surface you place it on is level and there's not much else you can do, TBH.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You should place it horizontally and never have a disc in there while you move it while on or not. Otherwise, make sure the surface you place it on is level and there's not much else you can do, TBH.



Thanks for all the advice, Kusu-kun. pek




Vonocourt said:


> Install all your games?


 

We're talking about a *Core* that runs on a *64 MB Memory Card* here. 

I'd be lucky if I have enough space left from all the saved data for my games on it. 


Now for one last question, if I end up having to buy another Xbox 360 which one of them should I buy?


----------



## Roy (Jun 10, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> I was planning on going to other retail stores so I can get more cash for the thing, however it seems like one of my friends managed to whoop out more cash than all the other choices.
> 
> However I feel bad for making him pay even more than most stores would dish out for a second-hand *Core*.



I was gonna say "fuck him" but I guess Kusuriuri said it best >.>


Always keep your Xbox Horozontally..it looks cool when its vertical but so many things can go wrong


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> Thanks for all the advice, Kusu-kun. pek
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your best bet is the new Jasper model Elite's (120gb), if the Elite's even come in Jasper, if not, buy the Premium (60gb)

Premium is a great choice as it has a good hard-drive capacity and has pretty much everything the Elite has apart from the beautiful colour.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 10, 2009)

Roy said:


> I was gonna say "fuck him" but I guess Kusuriuri said it best >.>
> 
> 
> Always keep your Xbox Horozontally..it looks cool when its vertical but so many things can go wrong



Haha, not surprised considering most of the people I asked said that too. 




Kusuriuri said:


> Your best bet is the new Jasper model Elite's, if the Elite's(120gb) even come in Jasper, if not, buy the Premium (60gb)
> 
> Premium is a great choice as it has a good hard-drive capacity and has pretty much everything the Elite has apart from the beautiful colour.



Hopefully it won't become a treasure hunt and I end up getting the* Elite* with _Falcon_ in it instead. 

The *Premium *sounds better since I could just slap a skin on it to hide it's boring exterior.


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Whichever you choose. Good luck.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 10, 2009)

hm, the perfect dark remake for xbla sounds interesting, mostly because it's the first game with prettier graphics and nothing removed + added content. I still have nightmares about Perfect dark Zero tho >__<


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 10, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> hm, the perfect dark remake for xbla sounds interesting, mostly because it's the first game with prettier graphics and nothing removed + added content. I still have nightmares about Perfect dark Zero tho >__<



It's gonna be weird playing the game with a decent framerate.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 10, 2009)

haha yeah... awkwaaaard :amazed


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 10, 2009)

why is putting it vertical bad?  mine's been vertical since I got it at launch...still no problems w/ the console or any discs.


----------



## Roy (Jun 10, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> why is putting it vertical bad?  mine's been vertical since I got it at launch...still no problems w/ the console or any discs.



Not that its bad, but the chances of you tipping it over by accident or someone else doing it and screwing up your console.


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> why is putting it vertical bad?  mine's been vertical since I got it at launch...still no problems w/ the console or any discs.



The ventilation is supposed to be better when horizontal and less risk of the disc moving about and getting scratched.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 10, 2009)

Microsoft is just killin me. First i can't play their system cause its just faulty in eryway possible....NOW they fuckin bein RACIST?


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 10, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Microsoft is just killin me. First i can't play their system cause its just faulty in eryway possible....NOW they fuckin bein RACIST?



How are they being racist?


----------



## masterriku (Jun 10, 2009)

You didn't see the thread title natal doesn't recognize black people.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 10, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> How are they being racist?



Cuz Milo only recognizes the WHITE MAN :taichou


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 10, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Cuz Milo only recognizes the WHITE MAN :taichou





masterriku said:


> You didn't see the thread title natal doesn't recognize black people.



 

Milo ain't racist, Claire is the racist one.


----------



## Roy (Jun 10, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Cuz Milo only recognizes the WHITE MAN :taichou



What was the smiley you posted? I wast able to recognize it.


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Milo grew up on a cotton farm. He has a superiority complex.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 10, 2009)

Roy said:


> What was the smiley you posted? I wast able to recognize it.



I see what you did there.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 10, 2009)

Roy said:


> What was the smiley you posted? I wast able to recognize it.



Clever.


----------



## Roy (Jun 10, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> I see what you did there.


xD


IronFist Alchemist said:


> Clever.



Thanks.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 10, 2009)

Fuck yeah, Gunstar Heroes on XBLA.

*DOI-YAH*


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 10, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Fuck yeah, Gunstar Heroes on XBLA.
> 
> *DOI-YAH*



*HEY! HEY! *

Hopefully it's with online play....but that d-pad!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 10, 2009)

It may be on the PSN too. Tomorrow probably.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 11, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Fuck yeah, Gunstar Heroes on XBLA.
> 
> *DOI-YAH*



Fucking superb..

Would buy 4100 Microsoft points just to get this game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 11, 2009)

I wonder if it is as awesome as the Gunstar Heroes remake on the gba, or is it just the classic?

 on Natal, we all knew Xbox is for racist, just go on xbox live.

Picking up a new 360 soon though, a black elite one, not a white one.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 11, 2009)

"How to Open rar Files" on google

WANTS IT


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 11, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Good god this is awful.
> 
> WANTS IT



Excellent!

So you're going to be on the floor staring up at me in total awe! :ho


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 11, 2009)

You mean I knocked you around so much that your sense of direction is so messed up?


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 11, 2009)

sweeeeeeeeeeet!!!

i can't wait to make myself as a super skinny boxer! 

"in this cornaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, 128 lbs and literally no muscle mass!! chris"

wooo.  i wonder if making your boxer really skinny would affect how fights go or if I would have to make a beefier version of myself :/


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> sweeeeeeeeeeet!!!
> 
> i can't wait to make myself as a super skinny boxer!
> 
> ...



Last I heard, weight matters in boxing


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Last I heard, weight matters in boxing



well duh...but this is a video game 

I guess I would be a featherweight


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, games don't care about crap like weight and muscle mass. That's why in a half-realistic game, 5-year-olds can beat up an MMA fighter.

Keep up, Mecha.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 11, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> well duh...but this is a video game
> 
> I guess I would be a featherweight



The way they balance weightclasses is that stats have limiters. You won't find a featherweight with 80 in power, for example.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 11, 2009)

I might get Mircosoft 4100 points soon so I would use it to get a 2 XBox original game and 2 arcade game.

So what shall you recommend to me?


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I might get Mircosoft 4100 points soon so I would use it to get a 2 XBox original game and 2 arcade game.
> 
> So what shall you recommend to me?



Get _Geometry Wars Retro Evolved 2_.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Get _Geometry Wars Retro Evolved 2_.



Hmm, don't know about it.

Is it any better then original Geometry Wars?


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Hmm, don't know about it.
> 
> Is it any better then original Geometry Wars?



Yes. much better. It has 6 game modes, including the original but better. DL the demo from XBLA and try it.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yeah, he ran a train on my team



I guess in the Game you will have a higher level at that point, aswell as a easier difficulty.

Because i seriously sucked ass with this one.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 11, 2009)

same here, me and my gf got grinded to dust by the boss in no time xD



Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I might get Mircosoft 4100 points soon so I would use it to get a 2 XBox original game and 2 arcade game.
> 
> So what shall you recommend to me?



original games: Farhenheit & Sid Meyers Pirates if you ask me, and arcade = Castle Crashers,Wolfenstein (lol), Yosumin, or heffin wait for *battlefield 1943* (1200 ms points)


----------



## Roy (Jun 11, 2009)

Buy Max Payne


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 11, 2009)

PSYCHONAUTS!


----------



## Roy (Jun 11, 2009)

They should make a 360 Ippo game


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 11, 2009)

Roy said:


> They should make a 360 Ippo game



*FROG PUNCH*!!!


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 11, 2009)

1 vs 100 is pretty damn fun. Although LOLZ at the idiots who play. I loved how so many people thought that the person who played the Emperor in Star Wars: The EMpire Strikes Back was James Earl Jones .


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> 1 vs 100 is pretty damn fun. Although LOLZ at the idiots who play. I loved how so many people thought that the person who played the Emperor in Star Wars: The EMpire Strikes Back was James Earl Jones .



 He only did the voice. I want to play that game so much.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> *He only did the voice.* I want to play that game so much.






Really? Jesus christ.


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Really? Jesus christ.


I couldn't remember the guys name who was in the suit but he had a strong accent and wasn't suitable.



> *Wiki*
> Darth Vader is the central antagonist in George Lucas' first three Star Wars films and Revenge of the Sith, voiced by James Earl Jones and portrayed physically by David Prowse in the original Star Wars trilogy and Hayden Christensen in Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I couldn't remember the guys name who was in the suit but he had a strong accent and wasn't suitable.



Darth Vader=/=Emperor.



> I loved how so many people thought that the person who played the *Emperor* in Star Wars: The EMpire Strikes Back was James Earl Jones


----------



## Memos (Jun 11, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Darth Vader=/=Emperor.



Oh, my bad I just imagined Vader when I read that

Ian McDiarmid played the emperor.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2009)

Ghostbusters is ballinz


----------



## Roy (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey crazy, did you post your Prototype review yet? Haven't seen it around.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 12, 2009)

Midnight Club is ok. Been playin it for about a month now.


----------



## Lien (Jun 12, 2009)

I've received the rings of death on my 360. The only problem, I don't have enough  

I only have two rings, what is the best way to get three? I need to get my baby repaired!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 12, 2009)

Lien said:


> I've received the rings of death on my 360. The only problem, I don't have enough
> 
> I only have two rings, what is the best way to get three? I need to get my baby repaired!



WTF


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 12, 2009)

I didn't know you can get two rings...only thing I can suggest is keep your 360 on over night.  And have it vertical, but make sure there are no discs inside it.

But first, make sure that your 360 still qualifies for the three year warranty for the RROD.


----------



## Slips (Jun 12, 2009)

Well I get my hands on prototype today when the mail man decides to show up 

I remember the days of mr mailman waking you up at 7.30am to deliver shit now the lazy shits dont even arrive till 2pm 

Plus I got  mate coming over tonight got the beer , got the snacks

should be a laugh with some

left for dead
fifa
smackdown vs raw 2009 
cod 4/WaW

all on this list

He's bring his 360 over and I just got a new tv so for the first time no split screen tonight. Two 32" inch LCD's on the go should make multiplayer more intreasting


----------



## Hentai (Jun 12, 2009)

Post is late here too strangely 

They used to show up at 9am now they come at 1pm


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 12, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> WTF



perhaps his red led is broken for the RROD :ho


----------



## Hentai (Jun 12, 2009)

I was surprised because of the fact that he wants to force a RRoD


----------



## Lien (Jun 12, 2009)

By the way I'm a she  

Two rings means it's overheated, even though I've left it off for a while before trying again. It dies on me whenever I turn it on for about five minutes.

It's only because the warranty doesn't cover two RRoD, only three. I've had it for less than two years so it should be eligible!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yes. much better. It has 6 game modes, including the original but better. DL the demo from XBLA and try it.



Just played this demo today and I don't think I will get it.

Already got the original game so I don't need it. Good game through...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 12, 2009)

Lien said:


> By the way I'm a she
> 
> Two rings means it's overheated, even though I've left it off for a while before trying again. It dies on me whenever I turn it on for about five minutes.
> 
> It's only because the warranty doesn't cover two RRoD, only three. I've had it for less than two years so it should be eligible!



shake it hard till it stops working
or put it in a oven so it goes all fucked up inside :ho


----------



## Hentai (Jun 12, 2009)

Lien said:


> By the way I'm a she


Awesome


Lien said:


> Two rings means it's overheated, even though I've left it off for a while before trying again. It dies on me whenever I turn it on for about five minutes.
> 
> It's only because the warranty doesn't cover two RRoD, only three. I've had it for less than two years so it should be eligible!


Forcing a RRoD 
check google


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 12, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> shake it hard till it stops working
> or put it in a oven so it goes all fucked up inside :ho



shake it hard? more like, gently caress it or look at it funny.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 12, 2009)

Lien said:


> By the way I'm a she
> 
> Two rings means it's overheated, even though I've left it off for a while before trying again. It dies on me whenever I turn it on for about five minutes.
> 
> It's only because the warranty doesn't cover two RRoD, only three. I've had it for less than two years so it should be eligible!



Just overheat the thing, little lotus.

Use the towel-trick, then shove it in the freezer for about 10 minutes. Repeat until you RRoD. The shifts from hot to cold should fuck up the solderings.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 12, 2009)

is it pink lotus with a 360 or just someone really similiar? :0


----------



## Lien (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes Mike, it is Pink-Lotus, or whatever you want to call me! lol.

A friend did recommend the towel trick, le sans the freezer!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 12, 2009)

oh wai herro there 
should have known given your username xD

anyway, what does two rings of red mean? if you want to take it to three I think the easiest way would be to leave it on and then just tip it over or something?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 12, 2009)

Lien said:


> I've received the rings of death on my 360. The only problem, I don't have enough
> 
> I only have two rings, what is the best way to get three? I need to get my baby repaired!



Or keep it at a cooler place. The spot your 360 is in now doesn't allow for much airflow, hence your overheating problem. Two rings are nothing to worry about, just put your 360 somewhere where it can attract more and cooler air.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2009)

Roy said:


> Hey crazy, did you post your Prototype review yet? Haven't seen it around.



Not yet, doing it on Sunday.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm having fun with Prototype, personally. The story and character progression is pretty much shit, but the gameplay is fun.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 12, 2009)

So whats it like?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 12, 2009)

I can't find a cheap copy of the Last Remnant anywhere T__T
I bet you guys in the US don't have to put up with that xD
still playing Lost Odyssey, godamn good game. found a new dungeon near the ancient ruins. hard as hell with my lvl 50 characters :0


----------



## Vai (Jun 12, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> still playing Lost Odyssey, godamn good game. found a new dungeon near the ancient ruins. hard as hell with my lvl 50 characters :0



I'm also planing on buying this rpg, my sister has it and she says I'll really like it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 13, 2009)

you probably will 
it's one of the few jrpg's that I like. and I love it to boot.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm up in the air about whether I should play Infinite Undiscovery, Lost Odyssey or Star Ocean: The Last Hope next. Any suggestions guys?


----------



## Memos (Jun 13, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> I'm up in the air about whether I should play Infinite Undiscovery, Lost Odyssey or Star Ocean: The Last Hope next. Any suggestions guys?



Lost Odyssey is a real classical-style RPG and is rather difficult but it's the best choice from your list.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 13, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> you probably will
> it's one of the few jrpg's that I like. and I love it to boot.



I agree, I can bash most final fantasy to death but I have a special place in my heart for Lost Odyssey.  I don't think I've ever cried from reading something before.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2009)

^agreed 100% with that one.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 14, 2009)

I loved Lost Odyssey...I actually got hooked by the commercial for it.  And then the gameplay just sealed the deal.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 14, 2009)

Woot beat Prototype and its bullshit of a last boss. 
>.>
<.<


----------



## Hentai (Jun 14, 2009)

So whats prototype like?


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 14, 2009)

Hmm its like Spider-Man web of shadows and Resident Evil kinda flow.

Apparently people keep telling me its like Hulk UD but I never played it.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Lost Odyssey is a real classical-style RPG and is rather difficult but it's the best choice from your list.



Sounds like a plan. 

Is it worth installing it though? That's an entire four discs...


----------



## Akira (Jun 14, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> Is it worth installing it though? That's an entire four discs...




I think you can install each disc individually so you won't end up with more than 6gb on the HDD at any one time, just delete each disc install after you finish them.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 14, 2009)

Akira said:


> I think you can install each disc individually so you won't end up with more than 6gb on the HDD at any one time, just delete each disc install after you finish them.



I was wondering if it could have been done individually. I've only installed Tales of Vesperia up to now so I wasn't sure about multi-disc games.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 14, 2009)

Installing LO makes a very noticeable difference primarily in the time it takes to load the frequent random encounters.  Do it.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2009)

As Akira and Stumpy have said, you can install Disc 1, play it, delete it from your HDD, install Disc 2 and so on. It is definitely one of the games that benefit most from an install.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 14, 2009)

Yup already done. Not that far in yet but I'm already liking what I'm seeing. The opening battle(s) were pretty sweet and I loved the music that accompanied them.

Must grab the OST now.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Yup already done. Not that far in yet but I'm already liking what I'm seeing. The opening battle(s) were pretty sweet and I loved the music that accompanied them.
> 
> Must grab the OST now.



The OST is beautiful  Enjoy the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2009)

*My Prototype Review *Co-Host With My Friend Slasher ** - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC0_qlEm7gI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2009)

Personally, I didn't even bother with the story much. The scenes you watch when it comes to actual character interaction are negligible at best. They take you out of the flow a bit too much for my liking.

And Crazy, I take it you were talking about the tank protection mission? =p

Prototype is just a bit of GTA on steroids. Freeroaming with super-powers tends to be more fun than the missions themselves. For what I paid for it, it was worth the money. But it won't get many replays.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2009)

Tank protection missions are...urgh...and a few more i just like to skip. 

And yeah when it's just freeroaming it's a nice flowing game. But the missions take away from it to much for me.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2009)

I was dissapointed when I found out the whip-arm didn't let you swing around like Spider-man, though.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 14, 2009)

Aw man, I went to block buster today and they didn't have prototype, I was so looking forward to smashing crap.  They ran out of red faction too, so that's a ball buster.

I came back with Oblivion.


----------



## Roy (Jun 14, 2009)

^Oblivion is better than those two


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2009)

Oblivion is rather mediocre, as far as I'm concerned. And it sure as fuck isn't more fun than either of them.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2009)

Oblivion was great IMO but red faction i think i had more fun with in the end.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2009)

Fun =/= great.


----------



## Roy (Jun 14, 2009)

Red Faction looks like way more fun, but Oblivion is a better game overall.

I really wanna play RF but I have to save up for Fight Night >_<


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh man I'm loving oblivion so far, the gameplay is meh, but the customizing aspect is really drawing me in.  I'm a huge fan of fallout, maybe I'm just a sucker for these games.

But in all honesty I'd much rather play RF or Prototype, I want to tear shit up.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 14, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> I'm up in the air about whether I should play Infinite Undiscovery, Lost Odyssey or *Star Ocean: The Last Hope* next. Any suggestions guys?



Stay the fuck away from that game. The combat and characters are horrible.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2009)

^Loved the combat


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^Loved the combat



What was there to love? All I remember was trying to combo with a swordsman who never used it, only trying to uppercut his opponents and since they never went upwards after the first blow the rest of the hits almost always missed. Why the fuck would you give a guy a sword and never allow him to us it except in those shitty cutscenish attacks?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 14, 2009)

I love Star Ocean so it's gonna be hard not to play...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> What was there to love? All I remember was trying to combo with a swordsman who never used it, only trying to uppercut his opponents and since they never went upwards after the first blow the rest of the hits almost always missed. Why the fuck would you give a guy a sword and never allow him to us it except in those shitty cutscenish attacks?



I didn't use him much. He was actually a beast in AI so I let him do his thing and shot from afar


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Tank protection missions are...urgh...and a few more i just like to skip.
> 
> And yeah when it's just freeroaming it's a nice flowing game. But the missions take away from it to much for me.



How about "HEY LETS GO GET THOSE HELICOPTER FROM ESCAPING BUT WAIT YOU WILL BE ANALLY RAPED WHILE DOING IT"


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> *My Prototype Review *Co-Host With My Friend Slasher ** -
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC0_qlEm7gI[/YOUTUBE]



Saw the review already. I like any sandbox games really. Definitely getting Prototype


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 15, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Yup already done. Not that far in yet but I'm already liking what I'm seeing. The opening battle(s) were pretty sweet and I loved the music that accompanied them.
> 
> Must grab the OST now.



I have the OST, the worldmap song is my alarm clock tune xD
I found a new dungeon a few days ago that whooped my level 50+ party's ass so hard I couldn't believe it :amazed
a few things annoy me with the game, no autosave, random encounters and the constant need to level grind for every new area/boss encounter... A bit outdated. but LO makes up for it with the ring system (keeps you at least mildly enthusiastic in the fights), great characters (apart from the obligatory kids etc), beatiful poem like stories and the aformentioned Soundtrack. 
oh and collecting skills n' accesories is fun 

getting Last Remnant soon


----------



## Slips (Jun 15, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> getting Last Remnant soon



OOooooo unlucky 

That is the only jrpg I still have to complete the battle system was very unique but everything else bored me to tears


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> getting Last Remnant soon



If you have a choice, get it for the PC.  Muuuuuuuuuuuuch better versus the 360.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 15, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> If you have a choice, get it for the PC.  Muuuuuuuuuuuuch better versus the 360.



Don't the installs eliminate the framerate fuck ups in the 360 version?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2009)

Get. The. Fuck. out.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2009)

No. Now fuck off and die already.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2009)

^What did that guy say?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 15, 2009)

Something about a link to free Microsoft points.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2009)

If only it were real


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2009)

Roy said:


> If only it were real



It was real. I just got 2100 points e-mailed to me ten minutes ago.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It was real. I just got 2100 points e-mailed to me ten minutes ago.



What was the a catch? Did you have to give them your social security number?


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2009)

Roy said:


> What was the a catch? Did you have to give them your social security number?



The catch was that it wasn't real and I was joking.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The catch was that it wasn't real and I was joking.



So...you lied to me?


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2009)

Roy said:


> So...you lied to me?



I always lie to you.

My damn Halo 3 won't play single-player


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 15, 2009)

My Ghostbusters Review - 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p2Yre25n3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> My Ghostbusters Review -
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p2Yre25n3g[/YOUTUBE]



embedding disabled by request


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh hell no. Samui's going down.


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 15, 2009)

My internet here at my place in Kauai is so fucked up right now, I haven't been able to get on the forum in two weeks.
Even still, no images on the forum are loading and it's pissing me the hell off.
Regardless, just checking in on the current happenings.
Got Prototype yesterday and I'm fucking loving it.
Haven't touched more than maybe four or five missions in the storyline during the hours I've played it, just enjoying plowing through civilians and tanks and all that good stuff. Having way too much fun with this. Hahah.
Pleasantly surprised at how much I'm enjoying it. Just combining all the powers to do cool combos and shit is satisfying as hell.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 16, 2009)

So i played that batman...that ish is alot better than i thought. ish is fun as hell. I lol'd at the batman parries. Sat on a dude and kicked his face.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 16, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Don't the installs eliminate the framerate fuck ups in the 360 version?



I dunno how it played without install, but i installed mine and i still had a ridiculous amount of hiccups, pop ups and shit. I had fun but damn they weren't joking AT ALL about the technical issues reaching a point that detracts from the experience.


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

_The Last Remnant_ is just a technical fuck-up and no install will fix everything. Either get the PC version or do yourself a favour and go back to play classic JRPG's


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 16, 2009)

...but classic jrpgs..... suck balls 

oh and I can't possibly play that game on my PC, it's the oldest piece of junk ever


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 16, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ...but classic jrpgs..... suck balls


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 16, 2009)

Truth be told, a lot of JRPG's DO suck.

Every FF after VI minus TTA and IX is proof of that. Recent DQ was dull. Blue Dragon was meh.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 16, 2009)

I've got a problem guys.

I just bought X360 Elite and used this tutorial to connect to XBox Live:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpBOnPB1jMU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Did everything as instructed but once I went to test the connecting everything was OK until it got to MTU. This is where it failed.

Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jun 16, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Truth be told, a lot of JRPG's DO suck.
> 
> Every FF after VI minus TTA and IX is proof of that. Recent DQ was dull. Blue Dragon was meh.


I woulden't say they suck, age just got the better of them. These days gamers don't wanna see random encounters and level grinding.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 16, 2009)

No, I'm pretty sure they sucked even then. Lackluster storylines and characters. The aging gameplay is a factor, sure enough, but even then it can be overcome as proven by Shin Megami Tensei.


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

This is perfect for most of the posts here. Thank you


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 16, 2009)

project natal!!  

i'm buying my second 360 in a week


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> project natal!!
> 
> *i'm buying my second 360 in a week*



Explain plox.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 16, 2009)

i sold my first one :ho

bought a PS3..

sold that one too :ho


buying an elite next week!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 16, 2009)

Goddamn, I'm having a problem with Albert Wesker on final battle of Resident Evil 5

I know his pattern, avoid his stabbing limb but the trouble is whenever I taken hold of him which Sheta knifed Wesker's orange area few times but he end up killing her which is a game over for me!

I only got 20 bullets and no weapons for her. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Goddamn, I'm having a problem with Albert Wesker on final battle of Resident Evil 5
> 
> I know his pattern, avoid his stabbing limb but the trouble is whenever I taken hold of him which Sheta knifed Wesker's orange area few times but he end up killing her which is a game over for me!
> 
> ...



Play with Sheva, she is better.

Also, try the RE5 thread for better help.

Give her a handgun and most of your medicinal items and you go Rambo on Wesker's white ass.


----------



## Akira (Jun 16, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Goddamn, I'm having a problem with Albert Wesker on final battle of Resident Evil 5
> 
> I know his pattern, avoid his stabbing limb but the trouble is whenever I taken hold of him which Sheta knifed Wesker's orange area few times but he end up killing her which is a game over for me!
> 
> ...



Do you mean when you grab him and Chris says "Shoot through me"?


You just gotta mash the buttons, if you're Chris its to hold him (not doing so will make your health go down and Wesker will eventually throw you off and kill Sheva) and if you're Sheva its just to keep stabbing.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Play with Sheva, she is better.
> 
> Also, try the RE5 thread for better help.
> 
> Give her a handgun and most of your medicinal items and you go Rambo on Wesker's white ass.



I hadn't any medicinal items at all so basically I got to finish off that bastard without being harmed 2 times.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I always lie to you.
> 
> My damn Halo 3 won't play single-player


Mine too. Once I get to the 6 mission, it freezes 


Centuryslayer said:


> ...but classic jrpgs..... suck balls
> 
> oh and I can't possibly play that game on my PC, it's the oldest piece of junk ever



Whats difference between a JRPG and a RPG?


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Mine too. Once I get to the 6 mission, it freezes
> 
> 
> Whats difference between a JRPG and a RPG?



Mine doesn't even boot up the SP I'm gonna have to get a new disc. Thank god for Amazon.

The J in JRPG stands for Japanese.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 16, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Whats difference between a JRPG and a RPG?



The genre RPG is usually seperated into two subgenres, JRPG and WRPG.

Meaning japanese and western respectively.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Mine doesn't even boot up the SP I'm gonna have to get a new disc. Thank god for Amazon.
> 
> The J in JRPG stands for Japanese.





Vonocourt said:


> The genre RPG is usually seperated into two subgenres, JRPG and WRPG.
> 
> Meaning japanese and western respectively.



Then why does everyone hate Japanese rpgs?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ...but classic jrpgs..... suck balls
> 
> oh and I can't possibly play that game on my PC, it's the oldest piece of junk ever



Chrono Trigger would like a word with you sir.


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Then why does everyone hate Japanese rpgs?



People think JRPG's are all about "faggy" looking men with effeminate dress senses and massive, phallic looking swords and the same "save the princess, save the world" storyline. Basically that it is stuck in cliche and hasn't moved anywhere in the last 20 years. People also hate the turn-based battles.

I like JRPG's.

On the same note, people think WRPG's can do no wrong. Some example's of WRPG's are Mass Effect, Oblivion, Fallout 3 and so on.

I like WRPG's.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2009)

Except that i actually had problems with Mass Effect, such as the romance sub plot feeling unnessecary, and the repeating building maps for the side quests.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 16, 2009)

actually I dislike the japanese rpg genre for it's incapability to evolve. It's fixed character progression, dated game mechanics and combat system. we're, luckily, seeing some changes to this now but a few years back it was basically still stuck in the 80's. 

Phallic looking swords is the shit if you ask me.

and Fallout 1/2 are, in my opinion, in the top 5 greatest RPG's ever and they're turn based.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 16, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Chrono Trigger would like a word with you sir.



I wasn't a fan of Chrono Trigger or Final Fantasy VI or Shin Megami Tensei.  Yeah the whole gaming section can hate me now.

Wild arms is probably my favorite JRPG among the few, but that could be because it is very legend of zelda like.

I think it's a huge turn off when we have to switch screens to battle.  It's annoying to watch the switch screen and the victory dance 100 times.  This also applies to the star ocean and tales series who don't use turn base.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 16, 2009)

...you're not a fan of SMT?

GTFO.


----------



## Slips (Jun 16, 2009)

JRPG's are my favorite genre but when you get people like Beth releasing games such as the elder scrolls series and fallout 3 they blow them out of the water every time


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 16, 2009)

Elder Scrolls bores me to death. FO3 was better, but still not that great.

Baldur's Gate and KotOR FTW.


----------



## Felix (Jun 16, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Except that i actually *had problems with Mass Effect*, such as the romance *sub plot* feeling *unnessecary*, and the repeating building maps for the side quests.



Oh wow, I laughed out loud when I read that


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2009)

Felix said:


> Oh wow, I laughed out loud when I read that



But it did feel kinda tacked on though to me, It really wasn't needed.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2009)

I still need to finish Star Ocean 4.  Aside from the battle system, it is by far one of THE MOST cliché JRPGs ever!  Suz would watch me play and we'd both shake our heads in laughter and disgust every time some semblance of plot would occur or if any of the characters decided to talk.  

At least SO3 brought you into "4D."


----------



## Twilit (Jun 17, 2009)

So the Gamebattles Summer Latter starts soon, and my Xbox is broken, due to the Geek Squad at Best Buy being nothing but a load of incompetent retards.


So my choices are:


Take a few paychecks and buy an Arcade


Wait up to 6 months for my complaint letters to get through to these shitheads




I'm leaning towards the arcade.


----------



## Memos (Jun 17, 2009)

The Arcade SKU is a piece of shit


----------



## Twilit (Jun 17, 2009)

SKU? Sorry?


And I still have my Hard Drive and all my cables, so I don't need anything other than the actual console O.o


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2009)

Twilit said:


> SKU? Sorry?
> 
> 
> And I still have my Hard Drive and all my cables, so I don't need anything other than the actual console O.o



Stock Keeping Unit.  It's an abbreviation used for items in a store, etc.

Anyway, you'll be fine with an Arcade if you have all your stuff.  My 360 recently ate shit and I purchased an Arcade unit as well.  Popped on the HD and no problems from there.  Then I took care of the x-clamps on the old 360 and now I have two.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 17, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Stock Keeping Unit.  It's an abbreviation used for items in a store, etc.
> 
> Anyway, you'll be fine with an Arcade if you have all your stuff.  My 360 recently ate shit and I purchased an Arcade unit as well.  Popped on the HD and no problems from there.  Then I took care of the x-clamps on the old 360 and now I have two.


Hah, yeah. We're planning on still sending out the letters. So if I get another Xbox down the road, I'll just sell it still packaged and get motherfucking profit


----------



## αce (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone see the Bioshock 2 previews? I was going to but it'll probably still be epic.


----------



## Rememberance (Jun 17, 2009)

Taka Sasuke said:


> Anyone see the Bioshock 2 previews? I was going to but it'll probably still be epic.



It is going to be epic 

What is the probability of getting a Pro with a Jasper Mobo? Im heading out this weekend to get my new one since its been 2 months since my Falcon V1 broke..


----------



## MS81 (Jun 17, 2009)

need to get KOFXII


----------



## Havoc (Jun 17, 2009)

*Could you give me a list of Xbox360 games I should get?*

It would be much appreciated, and the reps shall flow.


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2009)

Fallout 3
Mass Effect
Street Fighter 4

just to name a few


----------



## Toshabi (Jun 17, 2009)

You should get that one game where that one guy blows things up with that one gun and this one bad guy is trying to kill the dude you play as and you must play as this one guy that wants to put a stop to this one bad dude who is trying to take over the world in that one universe with that one secret weapon. :V


----------



## Havoc (Jun 17, 2009)

Toshabi said:


> You should get that one game where that one guy blows things up with that one gun and this one bad guy is trying to kill the dude you play as and you must play as this one guy that wants to put a stop to this one bad dude who is trying to take over the world in that one universe with that one secret weapon. :V



Red and green, christmas time in your cp


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 17, 2009)

32 MPH and average 25 MPH


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm enjoying the hell out of Lost Odyssey right now.

I'm loving the dreams as well. The majority of them are so


----------



## Ico (Jun 17, 2009)

Toshabi said:


> You should get that one game where that one guy blows things up with that one gun and this one bad guy is trying to kill the dude you play as and you must play as this one guy that wants to put a stop to this one bad dude who is trying to take over the world in that one universe with that one secret weapon. :V



That one is my favorite

Halo 3
GTA 4
Resident Evil 5
Left 4 Dead
Prototype


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 17, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> I'm enjoying the hell out of Lost Odyssey right now.
> 
> I'm loving the dreams as well. The majority of them are so



O YA BABY! I AGREE! Bump the Official thread for it and share your dreams of the game in there  ! I want to play it so bad! but atm I do not own the game anymore  I will be re purchasing it soon enough though! AMAZING JRPG IT IS!


----------



## The Joker (Jun 17, 2009)

Do you already have any? Wouldn't want to make a list of games you may already have bought. 

I suppose -

Resident Evil 5
Left 4 Dead
BioShock
Dead Rising
Silent Hill V 
The Orange Box
Dead Space
Lost Odyssey
Marvel Ultimate Alliance (or the sequel which is being released soon?)
Viva Pinata: Trouble in Paradise

They were all pretty fun.


----------



## Havoc (Jun 17, 2009)

I only have Skate and GoW


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I only have Skate and GoW



Why? :S....


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2009)

Sneak King 

/fin


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 17, 2009)

Crackdown
Mass Effect
Halo 3
Street Fighter 4
Saints Row 2
Bioshock
Fable 2


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2009)

Picked up transformers 2, much better then the first but still not amazing. Fun title to rent tho for most probably. I'd imagine 5-7's scores.


----------



## Havoc (Jun 18, 2009)

Roy said:


> Why? :S....



Because I have to pay for my own stuff?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 18, 2009)

Lawd if this was anyone other then Havoc I'd have started the taunts/meme's already


----------



## Roy (Jun 18, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Because I have to pay for my own stuff?



No I mean why didn't you buy better games.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 18, 2009)

Tales of Vesperia
Gears of War 1/2
Mass Effect
Dead Space
Lost Odyssey


----------



## Bushin (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is my shortlist:

*Lost Odyssey
Resident Evil 5
BioShock
Dead Space
Gears of War 1/2*

Oh yes, and be on the look out for *Assassins Creed 2*


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 18, 2009)

I didn't like how the controls were so...awkward for the driving parts in the first game.  Did they fix that for the sequel?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 18, 2009)

Two Worlds
Bomberman: Act Zero
Jumper: Griffin's Story
Hour of Victory
Sonic the Hedgehog
Vampire Rain
Rapala Fishing Frenzy 2009
Leisure Suit Larry game: Box Office Bust


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah driving is much better now, tho the controls as a total can be confusing due to having 3 modes. Fighting, shooting, driving.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 18, 2009)

RoTF is out now?

I need to get that, I want to play some online Decepticons. 

On LO, after the first dream, and how long it was, I skipped the rest. 

They should of been animated or something instead.


----------



## Chiyo (Jun 18, 2009)

Mass Effect
Oblivion
Halo 3
And get Castle Crashers.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 18, 2009)

Halo 3
Gears of War 2
Resident Evil 5
Elder Scrolls 
Left 4 Dead
Soul Calibur 
Prototype
Star Wars The Force Unleashed 
Mass Effect


----------



## Akuma (Jun 18, 2009)

gorygory said:


> I Reccomend
> 
> *GTA 4*
> Features:
> ...



You listed the three most overated games in history. U lose. 

Buy seriously I cant think of a reason to buy an xbox except for fps ( I hate Fps)


Oh wait get Fable 2 thats pretty good.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 18, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Two Worlds
> Bomberman: Act Zero
> Jumper: Griffin's Story
> Hour of Victory
> ...



 

Here's a list:


Mass Effect
Gears of War 1/2
Halo 3
Burnout
Last Remnant


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 18, 2009)

Isn't Halo 3 the xbox game they ported to Xbox360 with marginally improved graphics, a single player campaign that doesn't work, guns with no recoil (point-and-click shooter), shitty AI and a multiplayer community made out of 30% ages 5-10, 65% asshole fanbois and 5% other?

Doesn't also have a new 3-4 hour expansion pack (including already released DLC) that's priced at $60 bucks?


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 18, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> Isn't Halo 3 the xbox game they ported to Xbox360 with marginally improved graphics, a single player campaign that doesn't work, guns with no recoil (point-and-click shooter), shitty AI and a multiplayer community made out of 30% ages 5-10, 65% asshole fanbois and 5% other?
> 
> Doesn't also have a new 3-4 hour expansion pack (including already released DLC) that's priced at $60 bucks?



No, you must be mistaken. 

For all its supposed shortcoming, it still is a decent game to check out and purchase.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 18, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> No, you must be mistaken.
> 
> For all its supposed shortcoming, it still is a decent game to check out and purchase.



Decent game? Maybe.

However, since there are a lot of better games for the same prize or less, it's a bad choice. Since it's OMGWTFHALO3 you will have more like finding a couple good shooters with the $20/two-for-$40 or $30/two-for-$60 (why they half them at a $20 price tag and then say if you get two it's $40 seems kinda... yeah) for less (former) or the same (latter).

I loved Halo CE and still play it sometimes, but I'm not going to pay $60 to get it again with marginally improved graphics and no real changes what so ever to the gameplay.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 18, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> Isn't Halo 3 the xbox game they ported to Xbox360 with marginally improved graphics, a single player campaign that doesn't work, guns with no recoil (point-and-click shooter), shitty AI and a multiplayer community made out of 30% ages 5-10, 65% asshole fanbois and 5% other?


Yep thats the game.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

^ Your sig should be animated.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 18, 2009)

_The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion_


----------



## Hentai (Jun 18, 2009)

Panic Attack said:


> _The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion_



Oh yes, how could i forget that on my list....



Green Poncho said:


> Isn't Halo 3 the xbox game they ported to Xbox360 with marginally improved graphics, a single player campaign that doesn't work, *guns with no recoil* (point-and-click shooter), shitty AI and a multiplayer community made out of 30% ages 5-10, 65% asshole fanbois and 5% other?
> 
> Doesn't also have a new 3-4 hour expansion pack (including already released DLC) that's priced at $60 bucks?



The fukken Masterchief doesnt feel recoil


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 18, 2009)

Never forget Elder Scrolls...but id say GTA IV, Saints row 2, And both Gears of War.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 18, 2009)

GoW is THE 360 Blockbuster. 
I think every shooter fan/Graphic-Whore should have them.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 18, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> GoW is THE 360 Blockbuster.
> I think every shooter fan/Graphic-Whore should have them.



Hell yes.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> Isn't Halo 3 the xbox game they ported to Xbox360 with marginally improved graphics, a single player campaign that doesn't work, guns with no recoil (point-and-click shooter), shitty AI and a multiplayer community made out of 30% ages 5-10, 65% asshole fanbois and 5% other?
> 
> Doesn't also have a new 3-4 hour expansion pack (including already released DLC) that's priced at $60 bucks?



Graphics are a hell of alot better then the first. Campaign works fine. Who cares about recoil? This isn't a real setting. AI on legendary is pretty tough, and no that community your describing is call of duty. It's about 20% idiots, 40% racist, 40% normal.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 18, 2009)

so . . . is anyone liking Ghostbusters?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2009)

^I liked it, gave it a 8.5.


----------



## Havoc (Jun 18, 2009)

Roy said:


> No I mean why didn't you buy better games.



Because those are the best games ever made.


----------



## Slips (Jun 18, 2009)

Finally completed Star ocean 4

Found the last boss rather easy. Go with Edge build up your rush level then hit him with a rush special.

Switch to Sarah every now and then and heal then repeat the first step. 

Anyway now its time for the real game to begin bonus dungeons here I come 

EDITS

Bah owned the last boss wiped the floor with the dragon got the ring , got owned by wasps


----------



## James (Jun 18, 2009)

Bionic Commando Rearmed on Live!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 18, 2009)

Ballmer confirms new sku, with possibly new hardware, coming next year.



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> June 18, 2009 - Perhaps all those crazy rumors we've heard over the past week were true.
> 
> Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer reportedly spoke at The Executive's Club of Chicago about "the role of innovation in changing economic times" this afternoon. And according to TGdaily, he announced the company's plan to release a new Xbox 360 next year.
> 
> ...



Well, here we go again!  Natal pack in with some upgrades, yeah?


----------



## Memos (Jun 18, 2009)

I like that they are so behind the idea and are supporting it to this extent.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 18, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Ballmer confirms new sku, with possibly new hardware, coming next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here we go again!  Natal pack in with some upgrades, yeah?



I like this


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 18, 2009)

They need to be...tryin to get that market that only Nintendo seems to have.....big money right there.

depending on the costs it could either be gold, or a flop with minimal losts. i mean Natal is in my eyes just pure innovation. Its not some ridiculously expensive development. They just had to think about it.

Microsoft just better get some more marketing on deck and get some strong face/mascot for the casual appeal...i guess? i bombed marketing class.


----------



## Memos (Jun 18, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> They need to be...tryin to get that market that only Nintendo seems to have.....big money right there.
> 
> depending on the costs it could either be gold, or a flop with minimal losts. i mean Natal is in my eyes just pure innovation. Its not some ridiculously expensive development. They just had to think about it.
> 
> Microsoft just better get some more marketing on deck and get some strong face/mascot for the casual appeal...i guess? i bombed marketing class.



_Halo: Natal_ will be the big release game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 18, 2009)

Wu Fei said:
			
		

> depending on the costs it could either be gold, or a flop with minimal losts. i mean Natal is in my eyes just pure innovation. *Its not some ridiculously expensive development. They just had to think about it.*







> i bombed marketing class



Did you bomb business as well?


----------



## Memos (Jun 18, 2009)

DS, you're so classy in your put downs.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> DS, you're so classy in your put downs.



With an MBA, I have no choice but to be.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> DS, you're so classy in your put downs.



I was just about to say that lol.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 18, 2009)

I wonder "How much it will cost?".


----------



## Roy (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd say 400+


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I like that they are so behind the idea and are supporting it to this extent.





			
				Wu Fei said:
			
		

> They need to be...*THEY ARE* tryin to get that market that only Nintendo seems to have.....big money right there.
> 
> depending on the costs it could either be gold, or a flop with minimal losts. i mean Natal is in my eyes just pure innovation. Its not some ridiculously expensive development. They just had to think about it.
> 
> Microsoft just better get some more marketing on deck and get some strong face/mascot for the casual appeal...i guess? i bombed marketing class.


 typo.



Donkey Show said:


> Did you bomb business as well?



lol. yeah.

but school me real quick. what is it that made you say that?

all i've been hearing is that the technology for Natal has been available for a while but its just that people in-house didn't really look at things in a way to actually realize it. The recognition of movement, sensors and crap....now if they can actually develop a way for the body to recognize impacts THEN i'd say they are dropping bookoo out the ass on new tech versus being innovative with what they have. 

any numbers on how much it is costing them? u seem like u know lol. Of course they have to put in big money into pushing this shit as it is (loosing any $ is a bad look but thats the apparent risk in almost any endeavor in biz.)...but compared to having to create some completely new full body impact sensor/ vibration/watever, one would believe that what we've seen so far would cost less.

they are on the right track being all over the news and talk shows with this thing. but u know kids and people will always like something to reference to. my lil bros and sister do it all the time for mario or watever. so i was just saying.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 18, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Graphics are a hell of alot better then the first. Campaign works fine. Who cares about recoil? This isn't a real setting. AI on legendary is pretty tough, and no that community your describing is call of duty. *It's about 20% idiots, 40% racist, 40% normal.*



I disagree. It's more like 20% assholes pretending to be racist (ex. my brother, my step brother), 25% assholes (ex. sometimes me), 10% annoying assholes, 10% annoying idiots, 10% idiots, 10% amusing idiots/assholes, 5% racists, 10% other (ex. "normal", usually me).

So 85% idiots and assholes, 5% racists, 10% other.

Halo 3 is 60% fanbois, 15% annoying children (ages 5-10), 25% other.

Which community is worse is debatable I will admit.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 18, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> I disagree. It's more like 20% assholes pretending to be racist (ex. my brother, my step brother), 25% assholes (ex. sometimes me), 10% annoying assholes, 10% annoying idiots, 10% idiots, 10% amusing idiots/assholes, 5% racists, 10% other (ex. "normal", usually me).
> 
> So 85% idiots and assholes, 5% racists, 10% other.
> 
> ...



Wat, COD is 100% silence


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 18, 2009)

Akuma said:


> Wat, COD is 100% silence



It varies on which CoD and which system. Also community isn't limited to mic speak. If the community was only include mic speak it would be like this:

8.5% idiots and assholes, 0.5% racists, 1% other, 90% silent.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 18, 2009)

gorygory said:


> Definition of thweesixtahh
> 
> 
> The easiest achievement



lmao.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 19, 2009)

Godjima said:


> ^ Your sig should be animated.


I'll add animation to it tonight


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 19, 2009)

How much do those 3-Month Subscripition cards cost? I heard they dont make 1-month cards anymore and what sizes do those microsoft points cards come in? like 1600 or something? how much does that equal in real $$

Pretty much the only game i play are Call Of Duty:Word at War Or 4 and Madden


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 19, 2009)

^around 20 bucks.

Man I only used like 5 months of live and I got pretty sick of it.  I have used live twice in the past 3 months and I got 4 months of it left.  I was expecting developers to do more with the multiplayer.

COD players are 90% silent, and 10% incoherent gibberish.  I never know what the hell they are talking about, all I hear is "Bfffffffffffigger"


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks

When i play Call Of Duty the majority of the time no one talks.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 19, 2009)

The main reason that I don't really talk is because I have a crappy headset, so when I talk no one can understand me.  I think the same problem applies to most people; I haven't found reliable headset yet.


----------



## Memos (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a very strong asian accent and I also have a lisp so when I talk, people think i'm being racist and kick me.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 19, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I have a very strong asian accent and I also have a lisp so when I talk, people think i'm being racist and kick me.


That's so terrible but shit 

I love when people talk, fun to strategize.


----------



## Roy (Jun 19, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I have a very strong asian accent and I also have a lisp so when I talk, people think i'm being racist and kick me.



XD

Don't you just tell them that you actually have a heavy accent?


----------



## Memos (Jun 19, 2009)

I do tell them but they just get angry. God forbid there be another asian guy there. They get the most annoyed usually.


----------



## Roy (Jun 19, 2009)

Prove it to them by actually speaking(jap?) and then they'll believe you.


----------



## Memos (Jun 19, 2009)

I was born and raised here and i'm not Japanese. I'm Korean.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 19, 2009)

I just hate how on Halo 3 whenever I go online, I'm always teamed up with a bunch of prepubescent British kids.  It was quite fun listening to them, but it got really old, especially when they started whining in their super high voices.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 20, 2009)

Memos...  ... :ho


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 20, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I have a very strong asian accent and I also have a lisp so when I talk, people think i'm being racist and kick me.





I had to, fellow asian brethren.


----------



## Memos (Jun 20, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> I had to, fellow asian brethren.



I'm offended, muthafucka  Mocking my asian heritage like that

 nice gif.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2009)

My 360 RROD'd two weeks ago.

Then I flipped it sideways and it worked again.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 20, 2009)

I had some dudes mocking me for my swedish accent once. they said I sounded like Borat 

shoko, your ava is deeply disturbing


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 20, 2009)

Really? I always fancied you more a of a Bruno.


----------



## Memos (Jun 20, 2009)

Zaru said:


> My 360 RROD'd two weeks ago.
> 
> Then I flipped it sideways and it worked again.



The 360 does some weird things when RRoD'd. I once turned my friends' 360 on, it had the 3 rings, I turned it off and on again and it was fine

Good to have you back, BTW.


----------



## Kri (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, look at the power brick too. If there's three red lights and your power brick is yellow/orange, it's your power and not other hardware. Unplug that and plug it back in and it should be fine, unless your power supply got damaged somehow.

Power supply has to show green while there's three red rings to imply some other generic hardware failure.

--

memos...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2009)

Either way I'm not gonna turn my xbox upwards again. Ever.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 20, 2009)

They say you should always have it laying down flat but not like i care cos i have insurance on mine


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 20, 2009)

If it "Should always be laying flat" then wtf is the point of making it where it can be stood upright. Mine is always standing up..I keep it in a safe place where therers not a big chance of it getting tipped over or anything.
I`m about to get those new maps for call of duty though and get gold for 3 months. My last free 1-month trial i had when i got my xbox finally ran out yesterday


----------



## Memos (Jun 20, 2009)

I saw a deal on the US LIVE where they were selling a 1-month GOLD membership for $1. I wish they would do more things like that in the european LIVE.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 20, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> shoko, your ava is deeply disturbing


You know you riek eet. 




Kusuriuri said:


> I saw a deal on the US LIVE where they were selling a 1-month GOLD membership for $1. I wish they would do more things like that in the european LIVE.


I got my 1 year gold account for $30...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 20, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Really? I always fancied you more a of a Bruno.



yeah that would be more logical 



Godjima said:


> You know you riek eet.



You get me 



Godjima said:


> I got my 1 year gold account for $30...



I got mine for free, from a friend


----------



## The Boss (Jun 20, 2009)

I get you good.. :ho

Free? Lucky.


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 20, 2009)

Yea i saw that deal for 1 month of Live for just $1 too


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 20, 2009)

.ProFound. said:


> Yea i saw that deal for 1 month of Live for just $1 too



thats why I signed up for it  I will cancel at the end of the month


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2009)

Anyone else play Ninja Gaiden 2? 

This vid sums it up in 40 seconds

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbYi7SKIXl0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 20, 2009)

I didnt get payed as much as expected so i only had enough for a 3 month subscription card. Do any of these code generators i see online work?


----------



## Roy (Jun 20, 2009)

Taka Sasuke said:


> Anyone else play Ninja Gaiden 2?
> 
> This vid sums it up in 40 seconds
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbYi7SKIXl0[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah..still have to beat it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll beat it when Sigma 2 comes out.

Then the game will actually be competent and not rushed, buggy, and tremendously mediocre.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 20, 2009)

Reminds me that I have to get both Sigma games in the future.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 20, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I get you good.. :ho
> 
> Free? Lucky.



A certain crazy boss lady rikes me


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 20, 2009)

Ninja Gaiden was awesome, it was not anywhere near as hard as people made it sound.  DMC3 still holds the title for hardest game in that genre.  I had to cheat to beat DMC 3 on easy.  I never finished NG because it seems like you just fight 4 bosses 5 times which got lame.


I'm loving red faction, the only bad thing is that the guerillas are retarded and die left and right and morale drops because of that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 20, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I'll add animation to it tonight



The thread fusion messed up the order of post, she was talking about sig.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 21, 2009)

Taka Sasuke said:


> Anyone else play Ninja Gaiden 2?
> 
> This vid sums it up in 40 seconds
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbYi7SKIXl0[/YOUTUBE]



lol this is epic. Yes I agree Ninja Gaiden 2 was pretty damn cool . The DS game is also pretty epic.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 21, 2009)

If anyone can help me out with how to work a mod let me know. I just installed mine and its my first ever so I am not familiar with firmware or what to really do after installation. It is the xblaster NE mod, but I am lost, and have no idea what drive I have (hitachi or samsung) or If I should use a SATA cable...dunno much about modding at all.

Anyways if anyone players GoW2 hit me up - M16 Funk


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 21, 2009)

Roy said:


> Yeah..still have to beat it



I beat that game and I hated it at the end.

Though it's not really the games fault for why I got so mad. My 360 controller's left stick always get stuck when let it go back to neutral position, and so you always move ever so slightly.

There's a boss near the end where you have to shoot arrows at it, and if you just let the auto-aim take of it it's not that bad. But because of my 360 controller, it would always go to the first-person aiming mode.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 21, 2009)

I heard that the Sigma games weren't as good as the regular games, primarily because Itagaki didn't work on it.  I think he also said that he didn't like the Sigma game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2009)

Found Sigma to be the best NG so far.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 21, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I heard that the Sigma games weren't as good as the regular games, primarily because Itagaki didn't work on it.  I think he also said that he didn't like the Sigma game.



Itagaki is a cock though...but from what I've heard, the only problems Sigma had compared to NGB, were some odd loading issues if you didn't install, and a messed up scoring/leaderboard system.

That's it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 21, 2009)

Itagak MAKES HARDCORE GAMES SUPER HARDCORE! IF YOU BEAT HIS GAMES! YOU ARE HARDCORE FOR SURE!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 21, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Itagak MAKES HARDCORE GAMES SUPER HARDCORE! IF YOU BEAT HIS GAMES! YOU ARE HARDCORE FOR SURE!



I beat both of his Ninja Gaidens, where's my leather jacket.


----------



## Memos (Jun 21, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I beat both of his Ninja Gaidens, where's my leather jacket.



Itagaki's bringing it to you personally, right after Tecmo pays him some money to go get it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2009)

*My Transformers 2: Revenge of the Fallen - Review! *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2K23BucpuU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roy (Jun 21, 2009)

Good review..not worth my 60 bucks though


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks a lot better than the first game.  Doubt I'll even rent it though; there a lot of other games on my to-play list.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 23, 2009)

Bought Red Faction a few days ago.  Eight hours into it now and I'm still smiling uncontrollably.  A damn fine game.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2009)

A red faction game that lasts over 8 hours? What the fuck


----------



## Memos (Jun 23, 2009)

I think I may have to get Red Faction after all of the good i've been hearing about it. At first I thought it was merely a generic space FPS.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2009)

Which is what the previous red faction games where (mind me, I played through it anyway)

Hardly heard about the new one actually.


----------



## Memos (Jun 23, 2009)

I've had the first _Red Faction_ for over a year and I still haven't played it. I played the Red Faction 2 demo back when I couldn't play FPS games and it had some nice touches but it didn't amaze me so I left that whole series.

I'm going to DL the demo on LIVE today.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 23, 2009)

Got Last Remnant yesterday. freaking good game. it's kinda jrpg meets Bladestorm. it doesn't really lag or glitch noticeably for me. I did install it on my HDD right away tho since I've heard it's prone to lag etc.


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 23, 2009)

FUCK. so i got my 360 back from Microsoft and it still has red rings  .


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2009)

What a bad joke, did that cost you any money?


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2009)

They charge you for shipping fees, that's really it. That said my Xbox Live Gold membership expired last night.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2009)

And are you gonna renew for another year?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 23, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> Got Last Remnant yesterday. *freaking good game.*



Just wait~


----------



## Memos (Jun 23, 2009)

Byakuya's reaction to _The Last Remnant_ is still the best thing about that game. He absolutely hated it at first, came to like it, played it for a while and realised just how bad it is


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2009)

Zaru said:


> And are you gonna renew for another year?



Well my birthday is in 13 days.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 23, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Which is what the previous red faction games where (mind me, I played through it anyway)
> 
> Hardly heard about the new one actually.





Kusuriuri said:


> I think I may have to get Red Faction after all of the good i've been hearing about it. At first I thought it was merely a generic space FPS.


Watch the third segment (or the whole episode) of this week's coop for a good look at Red Faction.

mangakyou sasuke

Starts at about 19 minutes in the show.  I need to take advantage of the $1 Xbox Live Gold renewal for this game.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 23, 2009)

Red faction was hella fun, but after 10 hours I got pretty bored of it.  Multiplayer is alright, not a huge fan of it.  Returned it for Afro Samurai which was pretty fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2009)

For anyone in Europe, how much do you pay for your XBL?

I personally get 13 months for only ?36.


----------



## Memos (Jun 23, 2009)

The basic price is £35-40.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 23, 2009)

> I hear there be a double *barrow* shotty





BARRELED... as in two barrels...

Link removed


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 23, 2009)

someone needs to make a ufc undisputed tournament


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> someone needs to make a ufc undisputed tournament



we only make tourneys for good games, or games that are better than this one and cost the same price (Fight night round 4)


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 23, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I need to take advantage of the $1 Xbox Live Gold renewal for this game.



You can renew Xbox Live Gold for $1?  Is it a promotion?


----------



## Memos (Jun 23, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> You can renew Xbox Live Gold for $1?  Is it a promotion?



A special offer. It's for a 1-month membership and i'm not sure how long the offer will be available for so it's best to hurry.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 23, 2009)

Do you buy cards or is it through a credit card?  Because if it's buying cards, I'm going to buy thirty of them.


----------



## cowmilk9 (Jun 24, 2009)

I think its cards 0.o


----------



## Memos (Jun 24, 2009)

No. It's credit card.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 24, 2009)

I dont have a 360 anymore, and honestly I can say I wont miss it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2009)

^Did you have a GT? Cause trying to get rid of some people on my list i have no clue who they are so if i added you just tell me your GT 

Fight Night 4 and Overlord 2 tomorrow, oh yeah


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 24, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I dont have a 360 anymore, and honestly I can say I wont miss it.



You have seen the light


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 24, 2009)

I never gave my GT to anyone, I played alone. 
Wont miss 360 cause I'll be too busy Monster Hunting. 

Besides 360 really just isnt a console that caters to my needs.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2009)

You gots a Wii? Or PSP? 

PSP one i got yesterday but just kinda boring. Waiting for Wii version.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a PS2
I have a PSP
I have a PC to emulate Wii

I wont miss a single Monster Hunter. 
Besides if emulation fails I'll buy a Wii.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 24, 2009)

Whats this about a new SKU???


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 24, 2009)

Slim + Natal + Natal game bundled in.

Believe.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 24, 2009)

I dont believe in Slim. Everything else is plausible.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 24, 2009)

Everything else is 100% guaranteed imo. 
The slim part is extremely sketchy.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 24, 2009)

Meh, slim isnt necessary in my opinion.
Not for 360, and not for PS3


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 24, 2009)

Sure it isn't necessary, but it would still be hot shit ;3


----------



## Slips (Jun 24, 2009)

Roy said:


> THEFUCK?! Is that today? >_<



Yeah and its pretty good thus far



Donkey Show said:


> BARRELED... as in two barrels...
> 
> Chee            .



 internet spelling monitors whoo whoo


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 24, 2009)

Slips said:


> internet spelling monitors whoo whoo


----------



## Memos (Jun 24, 2009)

The less you care?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The less you care?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J---aiyznGQ[/YOUTUBE]

Anyway, who got some Garou?

And also...

Antony the Bat



			
				
Kodu Game Builder for Xbox360 Dated said:
			
		

> Posted in Xbox Live Marketplace, Games, Xbox 360 by Jason Andrews on June 24th, 2009 at 16:14
> 
> Next week on the Xbox Live Marketplace will see the release of ‘Kudo’ a game building program which allows anyone to create games using an icon based interface and an Xbox360 controller. Now anyone can create and play basic games straight from the console with a little imagination.
> 
> ...



Not bad.  Looks like I gotta get cracking on this.


----------



## Memos (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 27, 2009)

too bad we ain't got access to community games in EU for some asstastic jerk off reason


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 27, 2009)

Finally getting the points for those new call of duty maps today


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 27, 2009)

_Would you be refering to WaW Map Pack 2? In which case i must say Shi No Numa is a geniusly designed map._


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 27, 2009)

anyone see that girl win 10,000 microsoft points last night? it was fucking ridiculous. first ever to win the full prize at 1 vs 100.


----------



## Memos (Jun 27, 2009)

Does anyone know when 1 vs 100 is coming to Europe?


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 27, 2009)

lmao europe is fucked in erything aint it? all i hear is u guys getting the short end of the stick.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 27, 2009)

probably when the 1 vs 100 Beta is over.


----------



## Memos (Jun 27, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> lmao europe is fucked in erything aint it? all i hear is u guys getting the short end of the stick.



No, we don't get the sort end, we get the large, spiky end showed up our butts....


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 27, 2009)

sounds rough.... :ho


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 27, 2009)

Going to grab Garou a bit later. Online will be a pain with this 360 controller until I can get a stick/pad in about a month or two.


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 27, 2009)

Panic Attack said:


> _Would you be refering to WaW Map Pack 2? In which case i must say Shi No Numa is a geniusly designed map._



 i`m gettin both the packs. Yea Shi No Numa does look pretty good.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 28, 2009)

Man my thumb is burning after playing Garou. Playing a fighter with a regular 360 controller is brutal.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2009)

Lolnub.

l2arcadestick


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 28, 2009)

...like...i can't short hop consistently with this mofo. like...i can't dive kick into air switch into a command air kick with the girl in Garou like i want to....like....i wish my fightpad didn't  fricken die on my ass, fuck madkatz. its seriously inspiring me to l2arcadestik...


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 28, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Lolnub.
> 
> l2arcadestick



Like I said, I can't get one until September or so. The TE I got for my PS3 already cost me $169. I have much more expensive priorities to take care of in the months of July/August.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Man my thumb is burning after playing Garou. Playing a fighter with a regular 360 controller is brutal.



Wut, playing soul calibur 4 on the normal controller never seemed weird to me


----------



## Ral (Jun 29, 2009)

I need a 120G HDD.

My standard one isn't really cutting it. 

Oh!

*My GamerTag is:*  bsky1998

I had to also clean my remotes from the inside yesterday because the buttons got stuck and I kept team killing people by accident on my brothers account. (even though it was payback for effin around with my account lol).

I also bought a clear shell casing for my remote. 

Looks freaking win!

Though I wont hesitate to add some color to my other remotes and/or add some custom vinyls or decals. 

*shrugs*

I must be retarded or something but its a start.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 29, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Wut, playing soul calibur 4 on the normal controller never seemed weird to me



Never tried it with a 3D fighter but I imagine it isn't as bad as with 2D fighters.


----------



## Ral (Jun 29, 2009)

*


Prince Leon said:



			Never tried it with a 3D fighter but I imagine it isn't as bad as with 2D fighters. 

Click to expand...


It's pretty neat IMHO.

Knocking your opponent off a stage seems more safe and lulz. 

Though 2D fighting games still kick ass. *


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jun 29, 2009)

add me: gordo humphrey


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 29, 2009)

Blazblue soon :3


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2009)

Damn with fight night still playing i gotta get to my overlord 2, dynasty warriors 6 empires, COJ2 and soon blazeblue. Luckily it's summer time


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 29, 2009)

I heard fight night was like rock-em sock-em robots.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2009)

No, not really. =p

Your review coming soon then, Crazy?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep 

*Fight Night Round 4 Review -*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvKHcetdUfQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2009)

If I don't hear any Ippo references I'mma break shit, ya hear me?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 29, 2009)

The punches don't have any weight behind them; that's what's sorely lacking. I don't think I'll buy this game after all, based on that. 

I heard Aamir say something about you being able to adjust the speed a little; did you adjust the speed, Crazy? Based on your video, I don't think you did.  

Also, I'm gonna pick up *Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood* this week. A few German magazines gave the game a 10 out of 10, or so I heard on GAF.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2009)

Crazy is probably comparing it to FN3, where it was all just about slugging it out with haymakers and shit.

Watch actual boxing matches, you'll see that not every power punch has the force to knock someone's head off. That's just the way shit is.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 29, 2009)

I wish it were less real, and more like Ippo. Silly thing to wish for, 'cause it's a boxing sim, but still. Probably not the game for me then, eh.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 29, 2009)

Ral said:


> I need a 120G HDD.
> 
> My standard one isn't really cutting it.
> 
> ...



so, you're gonna be online now then eh?
no more safe flying with the helicopters in Battlefield BC then


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> The punches don't have any weight behind them; that's what's sorely lacking. I don't think I'll buy this game after all, based on that.
> 
> I heard Aamir say something about you being able to adjust the speed a little; did you adjust the speed, Crazy? Based on your video, I don't think you did.
> 
> Also, I'm gonna pick up *Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood* this week. A few German magazines gave the game a 10 out of 10, or so I heard on GAF.



I'm really enjoying COJ2 so far. 

And yeah fight night focus more on counter, which is great for some but my timing blows sometimes so I get countered more then doing so


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah that's what I was referring to. Since the punches feel weak its more like watching rock-em sock-em robots. :3




> "Mother fucking nice punch!"




That bit fucking killed me. :rofl



Dude I watched more of your reviews you have some good shit going.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 30, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I'm really enjoying COJ2 so far.
> 
> And yeah fight night focus more on counter, which is great for some but my timing blows sometimes so I get countered more then doing so



You didn't answer my question. Did you, or did you not, fuck around with the options? 

Great to hear it's enjoyable. I won't be able to buy it until Friday or so. Not out yet.  

I've seen two reviews so far. Both gave an 8. Haven't read the reviews yet. 

*ED!t*: The 8's are coloured. Bit-tech for instance only issues whole numbers. CoJ2 barely missed out on receiving a 9. It got a recommended label instead. The telegraph (UK) gave it an 8 out of 10 as well, but I'm unfamiliar with their rating system. 



KojiDarth said:


> Yeah that's what I was referring to. Since the punches feel weak its more like watching rock-em sock-em robots. :3



Real boxing videos look a lot like the sim, but I want something more flashy.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 30, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Yeah that's what I was referring to. Since the punches feel weak its more like watching rock-em sock-em robots. :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks i hope i can still entertain. 

@Dan - NO i haven't, could change it but i doubt much.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 30, 2009)

.ProFound. said:


> i`m gettin both the packs. Yea Shi No Numa does look pretty good.


_Sweet, hey if your interested hit me up with a friend request, GT: Cabbage Cabrera._


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyone get _BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger_?  I was talking to my friend who works at GameStop and he told me that the store was filled with people trying to get it.  I'm just a bit curious, because I've never heard of the game.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 30, 2009)

i would have gotten it already but i refuse to handicap myself with the 360 controller. I'd rather save up for the ps3 like i've been meaning to do and just scoop it up then. I had a fightpad but fuckin madkatz can't make a non-faulty product for shit.

and...wtf is Call of Juarez? Call of Duty for the Spaniards?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 30, 2009)

No, it actually has a decent story unlike cod, so it's already better


----------



## Roy (Jun 30, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> i would have gotten it already but i refuse to handicap myself with the 360 controller. I'd rather save up for the ps3 like i've been meaning to do and just scoop it up then. I had a fightpad but fuckin madkatz can't make a non-faulty product for shit.
> 
> *and...wtf is Call of Juarez? Call of Duty for the Spaniards?*


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 1, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> and...wtf is Call of Juarez? Call of Duty for the Spaniards?



Lol.  It's a western game, like cowboys and what not.  Just like _Gun_.  Speaking of, I really hope that they make a sequel or prequel to _Gun_, whatever that rumor was supposed to be.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 1, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Lol.  It's a western game, like cowboys and what not.  Just like _Gun_.  Speaking of, I really hope that they make a sequel or prequel to _Gun_, whatever that rumor was supposed to be.



They need to make a Dark Towers game. 
Yay gunslinger.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 1, 2009)

the multiplayer for CoJ2 looks really dated 
have yet to see anything from the story apart from  CG trailers tho ;__;


----------



## Roy (Jul 1, 2009)

I can't believe I barely bought The Orange Box


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 1, 2009)

Anything wrong with it?  I was actually thinking about getting it.


----------



## Roy (Jul 2, 2009)

My only complaint is that it has a few loading times when playing Half Life 2..but I really don't mind because it's that awesome.


----------



## Memos (Jul 2, 2009)

_The Orange Box_ on the PS3 is just fine on it's own but it doesn't compare to the PC version. I still enjoyed it so much when I bought it on the PS3. The PC version does allow you to DL _Lost Coast_ which is awesome


----------



## Roy (Jul 2, 2009)

Lost Coast?


----------



## Memos (Jul 2, 2009)

It's a level which was originally going to be in HL2 but was left out. If you get the OB from Steam you can DL it for free. It's a rather nice level.


----------



## Roy (Jul 2, 2009)

It did sound like a HL level 

doesn't TF2 get updates and maps for PC also?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jul 2, 2009)

Roy said:


> doesn't TF2 get updates and maps for PC also?


 
Like Valve and Microsoft will ever be able to roll out their promised updates for 360 TF2.
They'll be charging you for them too, if they ever get out.


----------



## Roy (Jul 2, 2009)

I never said anything about 360 TF2 

TF2 is fun but I still need to get used to the gameplay... playing as a Spy is fun


----------



## Omarkhan2010 (Jul 2, 2009)

my gamertag is sonicfan2009


----------



## Roy (Jul 2, 2009)

Lol. Sonic..


----------



## Memos (Jul 2, 2009)

That reminds me, A friend has it and said I could leech off him whenever we both had time. I should go bother him to go off slaughtering.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2009)

*Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood  review*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdF2i2dH6jY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 5, 2009)

This place is dead.

Thirty hours into Red Faction and it is still awesome.  Multiplayer is also holding up.

That's all I got.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2009)

Started overlord 2, it's awesome.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 5, 2009)

I enjoyed the first one.  Is it better?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes it is. And Blazeblue is actually fun too.


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 6, 2009)

I loved killing baby seals in the demo :3

it's like pikmin except they like killing fuzzy things.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2009)

Any good new arcade games out?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Yes it is. And Blazeblue is actually fun too.



BlazBlue        .


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 6, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Any good new arcade games out?


Just wait for Shadow Complex in August.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> BlazBlue        .



Oh ok, well usually just say BB but thanks. I forget they like to spell shit wrong on purpose on games.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 6, 2009)

Is BB better than GG?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn, you can kill baby seals?  Sweet...


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone have an idea of what I should do with my copy of _Star Ocean: The Last Hope_? The camera and completely uncooperative [blindslide] controls have pissed me off beyond belief.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 7, 2009)

Sell it to GameStop or something.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 7, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Sell it to GameStop or something.



Would it be a $20 or $40 dollar game? I bought it after it first came out since I've enjoyed all other JRPG games before this one and heard it was an amazing game along with it's predecessors.

However, if I'm only going to get $20 dollars of the $70-80 dollars I paid for it I might as well keep in case I ever get drunk or something.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 7, 2009)

Craigslist it(or whatever the Canadian equivalent is) for $40-$50.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2009)

Well me and my group of reviewers *reviewed damnation*...oh yeah...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbYZuWfJz4I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 8, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well me and my group of reviewers *reviewed damnation*...oh yeah...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbYZuWfJz4I[/YOUTUBE]



God that last 10 seconds killed me. 
And your Terminator review still holds number 1 in fucking hilarious.
MORE BAD GAMES!


Your Fan, Eevihl


----------



## Roy (Jul 8, 2009)

The ending with the phone call was hilarious xDD


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2009)

Lol glad you guys liked. Yeah we all really hated this game so the heated words came off easily but even i agree, my friend made me die at the end. "WE ARE REVIEWING DAMNATION, BEST FUCKING GAME OF THE YEAR" Best part about having our shit not scripted


----------



## Roy (Jul 8, 2009)

The way he said it was what made it even more hilarious


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 8, 2009)

Crazy, you using Adobe after effects , Sony Vegas, or some other program for your vids? I used to be huge into making vid's but got tired of it  effects take to long (well in music videos anyways). 


guh I need a new 360 game, all I been playing is Rock bad 2. I am still not sure on star ocean 4 and I been thinking of picking up that magic the gathering game on XBLA.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 8, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lol glad you guys liked. Yeah we all really hated this game so the heated words came off easily but even i agree, my friend made me die at the end. "WE ARE REVIEWING DAMNATION, BEST FUCKING GAME OF THE YEAR" *Best part about having our shit not scripted *




Definitely!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Crazy, you using Adobe after effects , Sony Vegas, or some other program for your vids? I used to be huge into making vid's but got tired of it  effects take to long (well in music videos anyways).
> 
> 
> guh I need a new 360 game, all I been playing is Rock bad 2. I am still not sure on star ocean 4 and I been thinking of picking up that magic the gathering game on XBLA.



Actaully friend makes them all for me, I can't do that shit, i suck at it


----------



## Roy (Jul 8, 2009)

Mass Effect DLC coming soon?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 8, 2009)

Older articles stated that it would be focused more on fighting and that it would be set in a casino-like setting.  I think I also read in some article that this next DLC would be the last one until the sequel comes out.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2009)

*Fracture review - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZVOSla_UJk[/YOUTUBE]

Dunno if anyone cares since it's old and meh.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 11, 2009)

Picked up [Prototype]


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> *Fracture review - *
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZVOSla_UJk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Dunno if anyone cares since it's old and meh.



lol I'll check it out.


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2009)

Bioshock delayed until 2010.

Roy Orbison


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 13, 2009)

Good, I do not want a half ass sequal to one of the best FPS's of this generation!


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 13, 2009)

Roy said:


> Bioshock delayed until 2010.
> 
> Roy Orbison


Good to hear.  Really.  No need to rush the sequel to a most beloved game.

edit: goku beat me


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah, I had the same opinion as both of you guys.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 13, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Any good new arcade games out?



Battlefield 1943.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 13, 2009)

^And Monkey Island next week.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2009)

Roy said:


> Bioshock delayed until 2010.
> 
> Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood Episode 15



Good, fans of the first should be happy it gets more time. Only one delay isn't bad at all. 

Gonna buy monkey island this week*Or is it next?* regardless i never tried one.


----------



## Eki (Jul 13, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> *Fracture review - *
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZVOSla_UJk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Dunno if anyone cares since it's old and meh.



i remember that game, when i saw it first time at E3 i was like "Ima get this right when it comes out"

But once it did i just forgot about. I played the demo and i wasnt to....satisfied should i say


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 13, 2009)

I been thinking of getting  Battlefield 1943 and that new Magic the gathering game on XBLA.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 14, 2009)

I heard that Marvel vs. Capcom was coming to Arcade.  If it's true, then I'm getting that game for sure.  I remember going over to my friend's house all the time just to play that on DreamCast.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2009)

^July 29th, my friend.

I would get it but KOFXII comes out a day earlier. ^.^


----------



## Slips (Jul 14, 2009)

Bah cant stop playing 1 vs 100


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 14, 2009)

getting 1943 tomorrow or something. trial version had me hooked. already knew I was gonna get it but still :3


----------



## Slips (Jul 14, 2009)

1943 thats up already 

I have that on the PC hell I dont even think it runs any more old as the hills. May have a dabble although to be honest I'm waiting for operation flashpoint. Loved playing that a few years ago


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 14, 2009)

I know, I've been away for the entire past week tho X___x

is it out for pc too? I thought it said september for pc release >____>

the old OF was cool back in the day. tried it again recently and was like 
does the new game have coop or strong mp?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Good, fans of the first should be happy it gets more time. Only one delay isn't bad at all.
> 
> Gonna buy monkey island this week*Or is it next?* regardless i never tried one.


Monkey Island should be this week.  It was one of the only classic Lucas Arts games I missed out on as a kid, so now is as good a time as any for me to get into it.

Day of the Tentacle should be coming soonish to Steam, so I'll def be all over that shit.


Ssj3_Goku said:


> I been thinking of getting  Battlefield 1943 and that new Magic the gathering game on XBLA.


1943 is hot.  Play the 30 minutes of the demo and you'll know if it is for you.  I didn't think I would play it until playing the demo and I was hooked.

I could only get Magic if I some of my friends got it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 15, 2009)

monkey island SE is out today. grabbing it


----------



## Slips (Jul 16, 2009)

Just got MI SE looks great and you can hit a button to morph it into its ugly god awful original graphics


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 16, 2009)

Slips said:


> Just got MI SE looks great and you can hit a button to morph it into its ugly god awful original graphics



They got subtitles, yeah?

Stupid question, maybe but they'd better have it or there WILL be fucking hell to pay for!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 16, 2009)

Let us know how the gameplay is!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2009)

Has anyone played Battlefield 1943 yet? Was thinking of picking it up for PC or 360.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 16, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Let us know how the gameplay is!



I'm guessing it's going to be exactly the same as the original.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 17, 2009)

Seeing as I was born when the game came out, I wouldn't know how the gameplay is.  I know my cousins used to play the game, and they really liked it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 17, 2009)

The new Monkey island is a point and click adventure game. There isn't much to the gameplay you just select and combine items while interacting with dialog trees. It's good though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2009)

that remindes me of Zack and Wiki! I should get MI then


----------



## Slips (Jul 17, 2009)

All monkey island games have been about 2 things

Relaxing as you dont have to do anything other than click a couple of buttons

Massive Humor

Thats all you need for a lazy afternoon


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2009)

How much is monkey island?


----------



## Memos (Jul 17, 2009)

_Secrets of Monkey Island: SE_ is 800 MS points.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2009)

ummm, I will try the demo out this evening.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2009)

The trial is a bit short, but if you know classic adventure games you will know where it is going with just a small taste.  I will eventually buy it, but I want to see how the "Summer of Arcade" games are before I spend any cash.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 17, 2009)

Monkey Island is part of gaming history. Not playing it should be a crime for any gamer. Also pick up Grim Fandango for PC, best adventure game ever. 



Hangatýr said:


> Has anyone played Battlefield 1943 yet? Was thinking of picking it up for PC or 360.



I have and I fucking *love* it! Treyarch & Infinity ward should go to DICE and take a few lessons on how to make a good fps 

I hope they'll release more maps, they said they probably would if the game was succesful enough. the ones in the game are great and surprisingly varied, the fights don't always concentrate around the same point every time like in most other games. but variety is the spice of life ya know ~~

I can't fly airplanes for shit tho. but my friend has no trouble doing it :/


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> Also pick up Grim Fandango for PC, best adventure game ever.


One of the only adventure games I missed out on back in the day.  Can't run it for shit these days, so I'm hoping Lucas Arts releases it on Steam in a way where I don't have to do any real configuring.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 17, 2009)

it runs fine on windows XP with the patch installed ^^
dunno about Vista tho :/

and yes a re-release of Grim Fandango would be awesome.


----------



## Memos (Jul 17, 2009)

Vista is a piece of crap when it comes to old games


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Vista is a piece of crap when it comes to old games



Its runs my special Japanese games perfectly 

Don't worry though Windows 7 is amazing (been running it for 2months now, the RC).


----------



## Zaru (Jul 18, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Don't worry though Windows 7 is amazing (been running it for 2months now, the RC).



It indeed is. 

If a program fails to run/start/install, it somehow magically adjusts settings in a second try and it works. Even stuff that didn't work under windows xp worked for me. What the hell.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 18, 2009)

Zaru said:


> It indeed is.
> 
> If a program fails to run/start/install, it somehow magically adjusts settings in a second try and it works. Even stuff that didn't work under windows xp worked for me. What the hell.



they shoudl add that to XP it would be godwin


----------



## Zaru (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm gonna try a DOS game now. I wouldn't be surprised if it works


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 18, 2009)

lol Goku is currently in a 1 vs 100 party with my little sister and her friends.   Hands off bro 

Completely random too.  Pretty crazy.


----------



## Yosha (Jul 19, 2009)

how is ncaa football this year?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting Age of Booty (xbl arcade game)

Or are there some other good arcade games for 4 players? (I have Castle crashers already)


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 20, 2009)

Summer time meaning old games to play/review! 

Hellboy - Review

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKfoyIQuyME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2009)

I have to say Crazy, that review was a substantial improvement over your last couple multi-man reviews. Had a much better flow with you two playing off each other a bit more, unlike the others that felt like you just recorded each reviewer separately and edited it all together.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, I think as most things like tv shows or book series, as it goes along it just gets better. Hopefully we keep doing so cause I personally have a great time reviewing with people.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey I got a problem
In January I rented BF: Bad Company and ranked a few times. Today I bought Bad Company cause it was only 20 bucks and it could hold me off until the holiday rush. I really wanted to start the whole Rank Up process all over again so I deleted the data off the harddrive. When I started to play I was still the same rank then I realized it's probably cause of my gamertag. Is there any way to start the rank up process all over again without making a new gamertag?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 22, 2009)

Don't think so.  I know you can do it CoD 4, using the Prestige system.  I think you can do that ten times.  I'm pretty sure that Bad Company doesn't have a feature like that.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 22, 2009)

It doesn't.  Ranks in Bad Company don't really do much either.  Only thing dealing with rank is unlocks.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 22, 2009)

K-deps said:


> Hey I got a problem
> In January I rented BF: Bad Company and ranked a few times. Today I bought Bad Company cause it was only 20 bucks and it could hold me off until the holiday rush. I really wanted to start the whole Rank Up process all over again so I deleted the data off the harddrive. When I started to play I was still the same rank then I realized it's probably cause of my gamertag. Is there any way to start the rank up process all over again without making a new gamertag?



I don't think so no, but then again it's pretty useless to do it too. every second rank gives you an unlock point to unlock a new gun or item for the different classes, and it's just annoying to just have the first guns :/


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

i prefer cod over battlefeild


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 22, 2009)

Lol, the Prestige version for Modern Warfare 2 comes with night vision goggles.


----------



## Roy (Jul 22, 2009)

^Looks cool, but not worth all that money imo.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah,  I would not pay $150 for those goggles, artwork, and code to dl the original CoD.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 22, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Thanks, I think as most things like tv shows or book series, as it goes along it just gets better. Hopefully we keep doing so cause I personally have a great time reviewing with people.



honest to goodness: your reviews are excellent. you guys are funny and naturally intune with each other just like me and some of my friends so you work well with each other. I say keep up the good work. Besides, you guys get at least 3 people per review ( haven't seen too many recent reviews but there are at least 3 different people) to review it as well, not just one person.


----------



## EJ (Jul 22, 2009)

Fucking RROD


----------



## Roy (Jul 22, 2009)

Espionage said:


> Fucking RROD



Did you get it?


----------



## EJ (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, it sucks because I just got it back to. Sent it back in yesterday.

It happened to also eat my Left 4 Dead while I was playing online. Walk up on a witch, and then I jump tilting my 360 down causing it to act up.

Once in awhile, I wish I had gotten the Ps3 to avoid this problem. But I still love my Xbox though. Just pisses me off.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2009)

HAlo anime.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 23, 2009)

Espionage said:


> It happened to also eat my Left 4 Dead while I was playing online. Walk up on a witch, and *then I jump tilting my 360* down causing it to act up.



you did what while playing now?


----------



## EJ (Jul 23, 2009)

^ I jumped when I saw the witch, causing me to kick my 360. The game was working perfectly, until I took it out to play so,ething else. When I put it back in, it wouldn't play. I took it out and when I looked at it, the disk had about three perfect rings around it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 23, 2009)

wow, bummer. I take it you sat very close to the console then (either that or you're one good jumper!)

my condolences :/


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> HAlo anime.


O.......hkay?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Playing Prince of Persia right now. Collecting all those light seeds is a pain ....


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2009)

Man, BF:1943 is good fun, especially for only fifteen bucks. It sucks that you can have back-to-back games on the same map, but meh. Stopped trying to snipe, though. I don't know if the rifle they use simply sucks, or I'm lagging, but I can't seem to get decent kills with it.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 23, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> I don't think so no, but then again it's pretty useless to do it too. every second rank gives you an unlock point to unlock a new gun or item for the different classes, and it's just annoying to just have the first guns :/



Actually, I tend to use the default weapons almost all of the time.  My favorite gun is the M4.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> HAlo anime.






Agmaster said:


> O.......hkay?



He's talking about _Halo: Legends_.  Seven-part anime series coming out next year.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 23, 2009)

> Mark Rein: Over half the users who played Gears of War 2 so far do not have HDTVs. [Dramatic pause.]


.. well we can chalk up a few more years for the 360/PS3's lifespan.

 ?????


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 23, 2009)

Halo legends sounds cool, can't wait.


----------



## kagemaru167 (Jul 23, 2009)

Modern Warfare 2 looks great cant wait for it to come out i might get the prestige box set to walk out at night and do my own little missions


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2009)

Prestige set sucks.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> He's talking about _Halo: Legends_.  Seven-part anime series coming out next year.
> 
> Goku vs Akuma, Ryu , Gouken and Ken



Damn that sounds so cash .


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 23, 2009)

kagemaru167 said:


> Modern Warfare 2 looks great cant wait for it to come out i might get the prestige box set to walk out at night and do my own little missions



bah, in my opinion (I will be so flamed for stating mine) it's a glorified Counter Strike ~~
the only thing they really added that was new where perks, and some of them are very questionable (read: fucking annoying).

I'm more excited to see what Bad comany 2 will bring to it's franchise now that it has more character options and a deeper destruction function.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 23, 2009)

^If it can do half of what red faction 3 did then I'll be impressed. bad company blew.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2009)

Bad Company's single player was great.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Bad Company's single player was great.



I was enjoyable but the multiplayer was lacking. The dog tag feature was pretty cool though.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 24, 2009)

I never played Bad Company.  Was it any good?


----------



## Roy (Jul 24, 2009)

It was good. I never really enjoyed it as much as CoD though.


----------



## EJ (Jul 24, 2009)

COD4 was great. What kept it fun was how random it could get.

The only problem I remember having with it was how people would RPG the team as soon as SAD started. 

People did it so much, I eventually started to do it a little.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 24, 2009)

yeah the singleplayer story in Bad company 1 was hellova cool, and I honestly prefered the multiplayer in in 10 times over Cod's repetetive matches.




crazymtf said:


> ^If it can do half of what red faction 3 did then I'll be impressed. bad company blew.



I found the damage in Red Faction 3 to be a bit too over the top for me, at least with the sledgehammer and stuff. but yeah that shit was impressive.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 24, 2009)

I tend to enjoy Battlefield multiplayer games.  Bad Company was extremely fun for me.  I love the big open maps and the ability to get into vehicles and fixed gun emplacements.  Your enemy can no longer hide behind a wall, and escape a 120mm shell.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jul 24, 2009)

*whats the next big thing coming out..... besides Tekken 6.

also arcade games?*


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 24, 2009)

Shadow Complex


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 25, 2009)

^shadow complex? 
I'm not into that genre of games so Epics announcement on E3 was a huge let down to me :/

@Juggernaut. same here. and Battlefield is known for it's awesome moments (awesome/random). and the maps are more open leading to more varied battles. unlike most games that always focus around 1 or maybe 2 points of the map.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 25, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> He's talking about _Halo: Legends_.  Seven-part anime series coming out next year.
> 
> Rakiyo's post


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 25, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> @Juggernaut. same here. and Battlefield is known for it's awesome moments (awesome/random). and the maps are more open leading to more varied battles. unlike most games that always focus around 1 or maybe 2 points of the map.



Battlefield can be pretty random.  Some scenarios can repeat themselves often, but when you get on a good team and/or squad, that can make all the difference.  4 good people in a squad can win the game, if the other team is lacking that same skill set.

I definitely love how large the maps can be.  One game me and 3 others were on Oasis, and they had taken our artillery strike, so our squad decided to go back and destroy it.  We were at the third base so it took a moment to get there.  After we destroyed it, we notice that our team had moved up to the next area, and that we had no vehicle.  It literally took us 5 minutes to reach our spawn point on foot.  The bases kept moving up and we had to keep trucking it.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 25, 2009)

What's the best JRPG on the 360?

I haven't played any but I'm thinking of buying one or two 

Tales of Vesperia looks good to me


----------



## Hentai (Jul 25, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> What's the best JRPG on the 360?
> 
> I haven't played any but I'm thinking of buying one or two
> 
> Tales of Vesperia looks good to me


Tales of Vesperia and Lost Odyssey


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 25, 2009)

Anyone going to get the new GoW 2 campaign mission thing?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 25, 2009)

What? Explain!


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes, please do.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 25, 2009)

GoW2 Single player mission add-on is coming out soon.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 25, 2009)

Do you, by any chance, know how many points it will cost?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2009)

Man, Borderlands is looking awesome.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 25, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> GoW2 Single player mission add-on is coming out soon.


Source?                 .


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 25, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Do you, by any chance, know how many points it will cost?



depending on how much stuff it comes with:

A pretty small amount of stuff: 400 microsoft points:

A pretty hefty amount of stuff ( more than 1 mission or a very long mission): 800 microsoft points.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 25, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> depending on how much stuff it comes with:
> 
> A pretty small amount of stuff: 400 microsoft points:
> 
> A pretty hefty amount of stuff ( more than 1 mission or a very long mission): 800 microsoft points.



I have no idea where you got that information from, because none of the things have been listed for that cheap.  Unless you're talking about how it was leaked on to the Market last week for a few hours for a lower price before it was taken down.

_All Fronts Collection_ is 1600 points.  It comes with a deleted campaign chapter, seven new multiplayer maps, and all the maps from the Flashback, Combustible, and Snowblind packs.

_Dark Corners_ is 1200 points, and that's just for the campaign chapter.




Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Source?                 .




The Official Narusaku/SasuSaku/Naruhina Debate Thread! (MANGA MUST BE TAGGED)

The Official Narusaku/SasuSaku/Naruhina Debate Thread! (MANGA MUST BE TAGGED)


----------



## WheresFooF (Jul 25, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Tales of Vesperia and Lost Odyssey



100% Agree I still haven't beat ToV I'm a MLG Event Referee so, I play H3 a lot but when you want a game that is really enjoyable ToV is the way to go.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 25, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I have no idea where you got that information from, because none of the things have been listed for that cheap.  Unless you're talking about how it was leaked on to the Market last week for a few hours for a lower price before it was taken down.
> 
> _All Fronts Collection_ is 1600 points.  It comes with a deleted campaign chapter, seven new multiplayer maps, and all the maps from the Flashback, Combustible, and Snowblind packs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 25, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> I only based it on the fact that a single mission for mass effect was 400 microsoft points and all expansion packs for fallout 3 are 800 microsoft points.
> 
> If the single campaign chapter is 1200 microsoft points, i say don't get it because thats an enormous rip off. You'd be better off getting point lookout or broken steel for fallout 3 ( if you have fallout 3 that is).



no you get the 7 maps as well.

and wow basing what the maps for one game will cost based of another? >__>
it'd be more accurate to base the assumption off of previous map packs for Gow2.

3-4 maps = 800 msp. 7 maps + a chapter = way more expensive :/
and yes the prices for GOW2 dlc is hiiiiiiigh
then again the amount of time you get out of just a few maps is pretty extensive. but that doesn't really justify it Imo. and of course gow2 maps are gonna be expensive as shit. M$ wants to squeeze our wallets dry. I mean back in the day (before Ms grabbed them) Epic released like 3-4 free map packs for every game they made.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 25, 2009)

Makes sense I guess...except for the fact that Mass Effect and GoW 2 are entirely different games and made by different companies.  But I'm hoping that an entire campaign chapter is longer than just one mission.  _Bringing Down the Sky_ only lasted about an hour and a half.  I hope that the next DLC for Mass Effect is longer.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 25, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Makes sense I guess.  But I'm hoping that an entire campaign chapter is longer than just one mission.  *Bringing Down the Sky* only lasted about an hour and a half.  I hope that the next DLC for Mass Effect is longer.



I think/hope it's about the same length as the other chapters in the game.

yes, bring down the sky was too short, and Imo, not that good.



Hangat?r said:


> Man, Borderlands is looking awesome.



yes and no 
I hate the 4 fixed characters and some minor details like the level up text plopping up in the screen and some of the specialities the characters have sounds freaking lame. I still have some hopes for this game because on paper it sounds awesome!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 25, 2009)

My favorite part of it was the fact that they actually showed some Batarians in action.  I was really disappointed that after talking about the tensions between Humans and Batarians in the first book that they didn't put them in the game.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 26, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> smilie
> 
> smilie


Already as good as bought.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 26, 2009)

i`m thinkin about gettin Saints Row 2.. It came out a while back, but it looks like the type of game i would like. Has anyone here played it?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 26, 2009)

I have played SR 1 but i am not a fan of GTA like games


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 26, 2009)

I really liked the first one.  I would get the second one, but right now I'm trying to save money for Modern Warfare 2 and Dragon Age.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2009)

Speaking of Dragon Age, is anyone getting the Collectors Edition? I think I'm gonna cough up the money for it.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 26, 2009)

an hour and a half for bringing down teh sky oO? it only took me like 30 minutes.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 26, 2009)

Roy said:


> Speaking of Dragon Age, is anyone getting the Collectors Edition? I think I'm gonna cough up the money for it.



probably not, it's just more money down the drain buying collectors editions Imo.

and I need to get it for the 360, unless by some miracle my computer upgrades itself overnight >__>



Shoddragon said:


> an hour and a half for bringing down teh sky oO? it only took me like 30 minutes.



it took me about over one hour but I was playing on the second hardest difficulty and I scrutinized every inch of the place


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Man, Borderlands is looking awesome.



That's the only game I'm looking forward to.  4 player co op RPG shooter.  I hope it seperates itself from fallout though.  Plus it better have a huge immersive world.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 27, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> an hour and a half for bringing down teh sky oO? it only took me like 30 minutes.



On insane with a new adept?  Because, if so then you must be amazing at the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2009)

Another review of a older game. Reviewed it once but mind's chance slightly and the original footage sucked and choopy. 

*Fear 2 -* 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRHXxjqdNvM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 27, 2009)

finally gonna finish Lost Odyssey today (hopefully). I wanted the absorb all elements item but I guess I can do without it ~~


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2009)

Splinter Cell got pushed back. Motherfuckingsonofabitch! I really wanted to play it this year. Goddamn these mother fucking release dates.


----------



## Akira (Jul 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Splinter Cell got pushed back. Motherfuckingsonofabitch! I really wanted to play it this year. Goddamn these mother fucking release dates.



Fuck.


At least Forza 3 got a confirmed date, October 27th for the US


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Splinter Cell got pushed back. Motherfuckingsonofabitch! I really wanted to play it this year. Goddamn these mother fucking release dates.


Fuck.  Well, we waited this long, so what's another few months eh?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Splinter Cell got pushed back. Motherfuckingsonofabitch! I really wanted to play it this year. Goddamn these mother fucking release dates.



DAMNIT, I knew it would happen. there where some rumours of that a while ago but I hope they where just rumours :/

on the other hand we'll get a more polished game this way


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn, how long has it been sense they pushed it back from the first release date listed?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 27, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Damn, how long has it been sense they pushed it back from the first release date listed?


I think it was originally supposed to be a holiday '07 title.  Went dark until E3 09?  Crazy shit.


----------



## Roy (Jul 27, 2009)

FUCK!  I was really looking forward to it 

I'm playing the cricket demo right now. I have no idea what I'm doing


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Another review of a older game. Reviewed it once but mind's chance slightly and the original footage sucked and choopy.
> 
> *Fear 2 -*
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRHXxjqdNvM[/YOUTUBE]



lol. alma's buttcheeks like very nice.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2009)

Lol don't they?  Damn crazy ringu girl running around naked is a horror game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 27, 2009)

Roy said:


> FUCK!  I was really looking forward to it
> 
> I'm playing the cricket demo right now. I have no idea what I'm doing



I was like, _what the heck?_ when I saw the demo. can that game really sell well? >__>


----------



## renegade2234778 (Jul 27, 2009)

yeah im really looking forward to modern warfare 2, battle field bad company 2,left 4 dead 2, bioshock 2,brutal legend, assassins creed2, and Army of Two: The fortieth day. It seems to be the year of the squeals but im sure as hell not complaining the only problem would be securing funds for these games, maybe i'll have to rob a bank or something.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 28, 2009)

WHat about Mass Effect 2?  Can't leave that out.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 28, 2009)

renegade2234778 said:


> yeah im really looking forward to modern warfare 2, battle field bad company 2,left 4 dead 2, bioshock 2,brutal legend, assassins creed2, and Army of Two: The fortieth day. It seems to be the year of the squeals but im sure as hell not complaining the only problem would be securing funds for these games, maybe i'll have to rob a bank or something.



You forgot borderland.

Also fuck Left 4 Dead 2, only reason I bought Left 4 Dead is because I thought they were going to sell DLC's not release a new game entirely.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 28, 2009)

^apperantly they're still gonna keep L4D1 going with dlc even after L4D2's release. which means I'm gonna get L4D1 instead


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 28, 2009)

I just didn't like L4D period...

MW2, AC2, Bioshock 2.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 28, 2009)

meh it's okay, budget buy for me (soon)


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 28, 2009)

Fable said:


> I have played SR 1 but i am not a fan of GTA like games



SR2 is much more fun than GTA4, GTA4 is awesome, but it starting to lack on the features. San Andreas was incredible, soo many planes, cars, motorbikes and even a cycle.


----------



## Berry (Jul 28, 2009)

I need some advice...

My mates B-day is soon and his girlfriend has texted me a list of potential gifts.

There's three 360 games...

Armored Core: For Answer
Tom Clancy - Vegas 2
Soul Calibur 4

So which one would you guys recommend?


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 28, 2009)

armored core wasn't too good when I played it. Soul Caliber 4 is meh. I actually heard Vegas 2 was good tho. So either Vegas 2 ( strongly recommended) or Soul Caliber 4.


----------



## Memos (Jul 28, 2009)

Berry said:


> I need some advice...
> 
> My mates B-day is soon and his girlfriend has texted me a list of potential gifts.
> 
> ...



What does he usually play? is he into online shooters? does he play with others or is he a 1-player kinda player?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 28, 2009)

Of those three games, I would go for Vegas 2.

And I plan on picking up Left 4 Dead when the sequel comes out.  Hopefully the price will plummet.


----------



## Berry (Jul 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> What does he usually play? is he into online shooters? does he play with others or is he a 1-player kinda player?



Shooter's mostly, So Vega's is probably a safe bet. (He doesn't have xbox live) 

I just checked out Ign and they seem to prefer it over the other two.  




Shoddragon said:


> armored core wasn't too good when I played it. Soul Caliber 4 is meh. I actually heard Vegas 2 was good tho. So either Vegas 2 ( strongly recommended) or Soul Caliber 4.





forgotten_hero said:


> Of those three games, I would go for Vegas 2.
> 
> And I plan on picking up Left 4 Dead when the sequel comes out.  Hopefully the price will plummet.



Cheer's for the replies 

Vega's is the one.


----------



## Memos (Jul 28, 2009)

Get him a year's sunscription to LIVE


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 28, 2009)

I would rather not waste 50 bucks.^ 

Get him the game


----------



## Berry (Jul 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Get him a year's sunscription to LIVE



He has Mobile Broadband


----------



## Memos (Jul 28, 2009)

Berry said:


> He has Mobile Broadband



That's annoying. In that case just hope that he likes the single player enough


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 29, 2009)

I didn't enjoy saints row 2, I liked the customization but no matter what you customize into you have to look like some pimp or thug.

I'm glad their going to put more content into L4D1.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2009)

Saints row 2 was alot of fun, much more fun then GTA4 IMO. Story was action packed and fun. Gameplay was more fun *Saving celebs = win*, and design was better.


----------



## EJ (Jul 29, 2009)

One Piece 552 Spoiler Thread

Wasn't sure if you guys have seen it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 29, 2009)

Berry said:


> I need some advice...
> 
> My mates B-day is soon and his girlfriend has texted me a list of potential gifts.
> 
> ...



Vegas 2, hands down. at least if you like fps games. 2 player coop, story and terrorist hunt (eliminate all bad guys on the mp maps) and normal online matches. there's a leveling system that unlocks new guns, clothing etc too.

AC:FA is very short and, for me, didn't pack that much replayability as I thought it would.

Soul Calibur 4 was just plain boring to me. get the first one on xbla instead xD


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 30, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> Vegas 2, hands down. at least if you like fps games. 2 player coop, story and terrorist hunt (eliminate all bad guys on the mp maps) and normal online matches. there's a leveling system that unlocks new guns, clothing etc too.
> 
> AC:FA is very short and, for me, didn't pack that much replayability as I thought it would.
> 
> Soul Calibur 4 was just plain boring to me. get the first one on xbla instead xD



I cant speak for AC:FA, but soul calibur was okay.

That being said, Vegas 2 no question. One of my favorite games ever.

Also, a question about the xbox in general. According to xbox support, i cant stream music from my computer if its on an external hard drive. Is this true? Is there no way around this? I trust the people on this board more than i do incompetent xbox support (took 2  calls and a total time of an hour for them to alert me of this little detail)


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 30, 2009)

probably not because when you stream music from your pc to 360, it uses files on the actual PC. Just copy the music files onto your PC.. not too hard. I think it also uses a set library that you make or something as well.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 30, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> probably not because when you stream music from your pc to 360, it uses files on the actual PC. Just copy the music files onto your PC.. not too hard. I think it also uses a set library that you make or something as well.



Ah. Ill just do it from my ipod then.

I have too much music to just switch it all over.

Maybe ill invest in a better harddrive in the future.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2009)

Just get one of those 5 TB ones. =p


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 30, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Just get one of those 5 TB ones. =p



Oh most definitely, they make those for notebooks right?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2009)

Notebook?


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 30, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Oh most definitely, they make those for notebooks right?



5tb is 5 TERABYTES (bites? whatever). A terabyte is 1,000 GIGABYTES. that is a fuck load of a lot of space. it does cost a good amount of money, but you'll probably not even use 20% of a 5 tb hardrive.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 5, 2009)

got Left 4 Dead today (traded some games in for it). good shit, stupidly short but there's alot of replay value, thank god. map pack coming this september too. good stuff. 
I won't get L4D2 until it drops at leasst 50% in price. there's really no reason to get it at day 1 if you have the first game. ~~


----------



## beads (Aug 5, 2009)

Prototype or Infamous?


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 5, 2009)

prototype.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 5, 2009)

Red Faction


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 5, 2009)

why choose? get both. you don't have to buy them at the same time tho ;]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 5, 2009)

If you get both, get Prototype first.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2009)

My Group's Review on *"50 Cent: Blood On The Sand"*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8Ju_Grciz4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slips (Aug 6, 2009)

ToV 

best rpg on the 360 for me. Took for ever to arrive over my way but it was well worth the wait



Windwaker said:


> Also, a question about the xbox in general. According to xbox support, i cant stream music from my computer if its on an external hard drive. Is this true? Is there no way around this? I trust the people on this board more than i do incompetent xbox support (took 2  calls and a total time of an hour for them to alert me of this little detail)



I stream 

music
Movies
Anime

all from my 2tb external hdd never had a problem with it


----------



## EJ (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd suggest Infamous.

 Prototype gets boring really fast. I played it for an hour and well :/

Up to you tho.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 6, 2009)

Xbox 360 SKU? Whats that?


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 6, 2009)

Sabianz said:


> Xbox 360 SKU? Whats that?



*Link*


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Aug 6, 2009)

just got the e74 error


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2009)

My 360 gets RRoD's OCCASIONALLY but works again afterwards. How is that possible


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Aug 6, 2009)

u sure its rrod? coz if cables are not connected properly u also get red lights


----------



## Slacker (Aug 6, 2009)

Probably the cables as »Stillmatic« said.

Anyway, I wanted to ask something.

Does any of you have their xbox flashed?


----------



## James Bond (Aug 6, 2009)

Zaru said:


> My 360 gets RRoD's OCCASIONALLY but works again afterwards. How is that possible



Its going its time of the month.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Aug 6, 2009)

Swine Flu said:


> Probably the cables as ?Stillmatic? said.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to ask something.
> 
> Does any of you have their xbox flashed?


i flashed mine myself


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2009)

Just finish playing Batmana on ps3, it's fucking awesome.

First part of my playthrough incase no ps3 owners.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGZOGST7EfE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 7, 2009)

Batman demo is out as well now :]


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 7, 2009)

looks awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 9, 2009)

This game _Dust_ is looking pretty good.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 9, 2009)

erictheking said:


> This game _Dust_ is looking pretty good.


Just try hard to look past its furry exterior and the fact that it is currently a Xbox Indie game.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2009)

Some of the moves look ripped from DMC.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 9, 2009)

The walking looks quite odd. 


Stumpy said:


> Just try hard to look past its furry exterior and *the fact that it is currently a Xbox Indie game.*


What exactly is that? It's still on XBL isn't it?


----------



## Slips (Aug 10, 2009)

Am I right in assuming the dashboard is getting a polish tomorrow ???


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 10, 2009)

Slips said:


> Am I right in assuming the dashboard is getting a polish tomorrow ???



Yep, you get to pay for avatar wear.

I'm wondering though, with the netflix party option, are you able to use mics to communicate or are you just limited to the avatar emoticons?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 10, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Yep, you get to pay for avatar wear.
> 
> I'm wondering though, with the netflix party option, are you able to use mics to communicate or are you just limited to the avatar emoticons?



will they stop the biweekly free avatar clothes? never heard them say that. oh, and you can win/unlock avatar clothes through games ^^

there ain't no way in hell that I will buy avatar clothes


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2009)

Began playing bully, forgot how fun it was. Better then GTA4 in terms of fun


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Began playing bully, forgot how fun it was. Better then GTA4 in terms of fun



I strongly disagree on that. I have Bully for the Wii and you can't do half the stuff you can do in GTA4.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2009)

Half the shit in GTA4 sucked 

Bully so far has a far more comical tone too and just overall more fun to play. Makes me laugh to, something GTA hasn't done in a long time. I hope the next GTA feels more like SA then 4.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 10, 2009)

erictheking said:


> This game _Dust_ is looking pretty good.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Half the shit in GTA4 sucked


IMO, they both suck. But Bully is more memorable...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmmm, I've been looking at the new avatar stuff, some of it seems nice but I'm not going to pay for it, the most expensive item I found was the light sabre which costs 400 points


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 11, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Hmmm, I've been looking at the new avatar stuff, some of it seems nice but I'm not going to pay for it, the most expensive item I found was the light sabre which costs 400 points



wow, if I see anyone's avatar carrying it it'll be insta "fool" stamp on that person forever. unless they unlock it in a game or something ~~


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 11, 2009)

omg Big Daddy helmet for my avatar... I won't sink low enough to buy any of that shit... yet...


----------



## James Bond (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone know anything about the rewards thing yet? Like which games will have avatar clothing to unlock?


----------



## Hentai (Aug 11, 2009)

Seriously, offering clothes for Avatar to pay with MS points is pathetic.
As if they didnt have enough ways to take money from the players.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 11, 2009)

Fable said:


> Seriously, offering clothes for Avatar to pay with MS points is pathetic.
> As if they didnt have enough ways to take money from the players.


I wouldn't say there is a problem with offering such things, but buying them is pretty disgusting.


----------



## Kaki (Aug 11, 2009)

But they already charge for the account.


----------



## swedishpasta (Aug 11, 2009)

Fable said:


> Seriously, offering clothes for Avatar to pay with MS points is pathetic.
> As if they didnt have enough ways to take money from the players.



Dont forget that you can buy mini-warthogs for your avtars aswell!


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 11, 2009)

Fucking awesome


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone have Netflix? I wanna try that party thing out.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 12, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Fucking awesome



That does look freaking awesome!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 12, 2009)

Whats with when you see some peoples profiles they have a gold number 1 next to their names


----------



## Fogun 01 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sabianz said:


> Anyone know anything about the rewards thing yet? Like which games will have avatar clothing to unlock?


You unlock awards by unlocking achievements in certain games. 'Splosion Man is the only game out right now that supports this feature.



			
				Hibari Kyoya said:
			
		

> Whats with when you see some peoples profiles they have a gold number 1 next to their names


I think that tells you how long you've been a Gold member in years. So people with a 1 have been a member of XBL for 1 year.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2009)

I have 4...oh yeah super nerd here 

Netflix thing is pretty good. Like the party system.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 12, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I have 4...oh yeah super nerd here
> 
> Netflix thing is pretty good. Like the party system.



how is the party system? One of my friends yesterday wanted me to join but... does ti just let you watch movies together?


----------



## Talon. (Aug 12, 2009)

NickOfSparta


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Aug 12, 2009)

got that e74 error on my 360, cant check out the new features yet


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 12, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Fucking awesome



that is one badass (and eye catching) box art. love it!
and I do hope the game will rock as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> how is the party system? One of my friends yesterday wanted me to join but... does ti just let you watch movies together?



Yeah can watch together, lot of fun.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 13, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah can watch together, lot of fun.



Voice chat?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep Yep, and emotes.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 13, 2009)

Is there a way to view the movie/video/show in full screen when partying up in Netflix?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep just click on A then go to display and choose full screen.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 13, 2009)

Fogun 01 said:


> I think that tells you how long you've been a Gold member in years. So people with a 1 have been a member of XBL for 1 year.




Wtf WHY!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm gameflying the newest Call of Duty. Is it any good?


----------



## Rememberance (Aug 13, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I'm gameflying the newest Call of Duty. Is it any good?



COD4 is a must get, it is excellent. WaW is basically COD4 with a WWII Skin alongside Zombies (Only thing I like really in WaW). COD:MW2 is going to be GOTY. Nuff Said.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2009)

WaW is MW with a WWII skin and piss-poor gun balancing.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2009)

I never understood the gun balance part of a shooter...it's a shooting game with different weapons, why the hell would you want one weapon to balance another? There's no point to a different weapon then...
*
Also King of fighters 12 review -*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fetn3ROtd64[/YOUTUBE]

Shit i liked it the most of all of us and still gave it a 6  Not a good sign


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I never understood the gun balance part of a shooter...it's a shooting game with different weapons, why the hell would you want one weapon to balance another? There's no point to a different weapon then...



...

Balance is of the utmost fucking importance. At least in an FPS that focusses on MP (and let's be honest, EVERY shooter does). If one weapon far outstrips the potential and effectiveness of every other, then it'll be the only one used, rendering all else moot and creating a very stale playing environment where everyone does the same, uses the same and plays the same. It's not about a one-on-one balance, but an overal balance. A weapon that has great damage should not also boost great range, RoF and low recoil, because then it would be over-powered. Just like in a fighting game where a single character can do almost, if not all, things better than anyone else, then where's the fucking fun in it?

And the whole fucking point OF balance is to birth diversity.


----------



## Akira (Aug 13, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I never understood the gun balance part of a shooter...it's a shooting game with different weapons, why the hell would you want one weapon to balance another? There's no point to a different weapon then...
> *
> Also King of fighters 12 review -*
> 
> ...



It's not that all the weapons should be exactly the same, just that no single weapon should be too good in all areas. For instance, a sniper rifle shouldn't be able to beat a shotgun at close range but that's a really basic example, I'm sure it's a lot deeper and more specific in WaW.

Also shame about KOF12, ah well.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2009)

Damn man you curse more then I do 

I forgot about COD way of doing things with picking weapons and not finding them on the ground. *Sorry just came from halo* and since I hate COD i never looked at balancing. So games like Halo balance is all out of wack but that's because it matters who's smart enough to grab the weapons to have the advantage. In COD basically you pick you weapons when you spawn right? Counter strike type? So yeah i guess Balance would be more important there.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 14, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I wouldn't say there is a problem with offering such things, but buying them is pretty disgusting.


Well that too, but in my eyes, only demanding money for that is pretty cocky.


Kaki said:


> But they already charge for the account.


Exactly, why pay for that Avatar Clothes too?


swedishpasta said:


> Dont forget that you can buy mini-warthogs for your avtars aswell!


OMG 



Edit: Shame on KOF12


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Counter strike type?


yes, it's basically counter strike with updated graphics ~~

it kinda makes me sad that so many love such a backwater game, but to each their own I guess.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 14, 2009)

Playing the new Wolfenstein, gonna try to do a review for it tomorrow night. 

Quick tip - 
Story Mode - Fun as hell
Multiplayer - Shit


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2009)

Trials HD is pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 14, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Trials HD is pretty fucking awesome.


For when you need a little masochistic gaming in your life, hell yeah it is.  I've played it too much on PC to buy it on 360 though.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm used to self-inflicted agony in games, I was a fan of Armored Core on PS2.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 15, 2009)

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Turtles in Time Re-Shelled - Review*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v91dhwtbNA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Turtles in Time Re-Shelled - Review*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v91dhwtbNA[/YOUTUBE]



Nice work on the KOF12 review 
Would watch this one but I'm in class and the school for whatever reason has the thing to display youtube turned off. Probably because our network admin likes to be funny. :sweat


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks  This one is short and it's a arcade game so not even worth watching unless you wanna check this game out. My next big review is wolfenstein which Ima do tonight.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 15, 2009)

SNES Turtles in Time is by far the better game versus the Remake, but it's still pretty fun to mess with when you have people over.

The music sucks ass though in comparison to the SNES version as well.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 15, 2009)

Just got Marvel vs. Capcom 2.  Reminds me of all the times when I would go over to my friends house and play it on DreamCast.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Aug 15, 2009)

Does anyone have any pictures of any avatar awards? I've been looking for them but I can't find any. Or are they released later (I know you get them from games).


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 15, 2009)

Trafalgar Law said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of any avatar awards? I've been looking for them but I can't find any. Or are they released later (I know you get them from games).



'Splosion man is going to be the first game to feature those, once it gets patched in.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 15, 2009)

i registered for xbox live account online. put in a 3 month prepaid gold membership and chose my gamertag(this all appears fine online). however whenever I try to access live through the console its telling me i have to join and it isn't recognizing that i have a gold membership or that i've already chosen a gamertag. so whenever i put in my gamertag that i registered with online, it says it is already being used...well duh cause i've already registered it.

Does anyone know how long it takes for microsoft to process this? i was hoping to have it all ready to go tonight but it's already been 2 hours since i've registered and it still isn't coming up through the 360.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 15, 2009)

Mine works immediately, call Xbox and make sure you dont get stuck with some incompetent guy on the phone


----------



## Slips (Aug 16, 2009)

So I played the demo of the new Batman game and thought it was pretty solid looking enjoyed the stealth aspect. Voice acting was superb 

Was planning on picking it up and now I read my first review of the game 





I'm sold


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 16, 2009)

Slips said:


> So I played the demo of the new Batman game and thought it was pretty solid looking enjoyed the stealth aspect. Voice acting was superb
> 
> Was planning on picking it up and now I read my first review of the game
> 
> ...


Like I'm going to pay any attention to some guy who uses two "best ___ ever" in one sentence.  I'm sure its good, but lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2009)

*My wolfenstein review -* 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrBPL33ymHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 16, 2009)

"Embedding disabled by request" fyi crazy.

Watching.

edit: DAMN DOG this game has a HUD? hot shit. ;3


----------



## Slips (Aug 16, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Like I'm going to pay any attention to some guy who uses two "best ___ ever" in one sentence.  I'm sure its good, but lol.



I will I read it every month and there pretty much spot on from what I remember

Said Star ocean 4 was average (correct)
Halo 3 was disappointing (correct)
FO 3 goty contender (correct)
Too human was shit (correct)


In fact the only thing I can remember disagreeing with is they give resi 5 around the 90 mark. I thought it was poor


----------



## Rememberance (Aug 16, 2009)

Since when have we ever trusted reviews? Look at GTAIV, almost everyone gave it 10/10's and you know what, it was an 7/10 at most. Boring Storyline, Gameplay and Multiplayer was shit.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 16, 2009)

Slips said:


> I will I read it every month and there pretty much spot on from what I remember
> 
> Said Star ocean 4 was average (correct)
> Halo 3 was disappointing (correct)
> ...


Eh.  It's not so hard to get a fairly accurate review score.  I'm more into what is actually written in the text that the score.  I can't see the whole review there of course, but that particular statement makes me want to roll my eyes and dismiss the review.


Rememberance said:


> Since when have we ever trusted reviews? Look at GTAIV, almost everyone gave it 10/10's and you know what, it was an 7/10 at most. Boring Storyline, Gameplay and Multiplayer was shit.


I trust particular reviewers and particular publications generally.  GTA4 was quite an anomaly and hopefully the industry as a whole can learn from that experience ;3


----------



## Slips (Aug 16, 2009)

Rememberance said:


> Since when have we ever trusted reviews? Look at GTAIV, almost everyone gave it 10/10's and you know what, it was an 7/10 at most. Boring Storyline, Gameplay and Multiplayer was shit.



I've read a variety of mags and uses a few sites over the years

This one has a team that seems to be on the same page as me hence why I go for what they say a lot of times 9 times out of 10 I'm not disappointed 

No body's perfect though they only gave ToV  an 80 

I've currently doing what I have never done before with a jrpg and thats go for a second play through


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 16, 2009)

Rememberance said:


> Since when have we ever trusted reviews? Look at GTAIV, almost everyone gave it 10/10's and you know what, it was an 7/10 at most. Boring Storyline, Gameplay and Multiplayer was shit.



GTAIV deserves the scores it got. It's a great game on every level, it just isn't that interesting.


@Batman game
I'll probably buy it, after the price drops.


----------



## Slips (Aug 16, 2009)

According to the review its around the typical 8/9 hour mark with unlockables pushing it to 10/12 hours 

so it looks a solid rent if nothing else

I'm just a game collector though I like to see them sitting on my shelf even if I haven't touched them for over 3 years (lost planet)


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> "Embedding disabled by request" fyi crazy.
> 
> Watching.
> 
> edit: DAMN DOG this game has a HUD? hot shit. ;3



Lmao can't believe I said HUD


----------



## MS81 (Aug 17, 2009)

I just want Bayonetta that's all.


----------



## Slips (Aug 17, 2009)

MS81 said:


> I just want Bayonetta that's all.



I use too but I just have a feeling its devil may cry 4 with a woman er which it basically is but I dont fancy playing the same game with a new skin


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 18, 2009)

IGN should follow Fox News and put a question mark at the end of every headline.


----------



## Rememberance (Aug 18, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> IGN should follow Fox News and put a question mark at the end of every headline.



Lol.

Damned RRoD. I got E74 around april after the NXE update, and I tried to fix it seeing as there were some fixes online, my warrenty expired by this time and this was prior to MS extending the globe of the 3 year warrenty to include E74...ended up getting E63,64, and 65 and E74...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm playing World at War right now and stuck on that one part where you fight the sniper in Stalingrad. I shot that fucker clean through the stomach on legendary and it said that I only grazed him .


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 18, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I'm playing World at War right now and stuck on that one part where you fight the sniper in Stalingrad. I shot that fucker clean through the stomach on legendary and it said that I only grazed him .



gotta try to go for a headshot.


----------



## Slips (Aug 18, 2009)

Bah second play through of Tails of Vesperia 

I thought it would be like Star ocean 4 and you could access the bonus dungeon after the game but apparently theres a bit of set up required during the game 

May as well go for the 100% with a guide whist I'm doing it though


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 18, 2009)

I some read some articles on COD:M2 and Halo 3: ODST. All I have to say is want these games now!


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 18, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> I some read some articles on COD:M2 and Halo 3: ODST. All I have to say is want these games now!


I WANT TO PAY FULL RETAIL PRICE OR MORE FOR MORE OF THE SAME TOO!!

Sarcasm aside, I am getting MW2 despite the fact that it is same shit.  ODST looks decent enough, but I wouldn't pay full price for it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't want any of those two games. ODST looks like a cheap dlc and MW2 is well. just another COD game. unless they suddenly have a super awesome campaign with coop splitscreen online and 4 players and some sort of other mode that I can enjoy with my friends and ice cream or whatever, then I might be slightly interested


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 19, 2009)

Lost Planet 2 demo is fun


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 19, 2009)

How long can I expect Lost Odyssey to last me if I don't try to rush through?

I plan on starting it in the next few days.


----------



## Slips (Aug 19, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> How long can I expect Lost Odyssey to last me if I don't try to rush through?
> 
> I plan on starting it in the next few days.



I think I clocked in at around 53 hours without a guide


----------



## Zaru (Aug 19, 2009)

My box RRoD's several times a day now. I wonder when it will finally die.

Do I need to send the harddrive too when I send it in?


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 19, 2009)

Nah, you keep it.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 19, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> How long can I expect Lost Odyssey to last me if I don't try to rush through?
> 
> I plan on starting it in the next few days.


I'm expecting 40-45 hours out of my run, but I'm in the middle of disk 3 atm so who knows.


----------



## Roy (Aug 19, 2009)

Anyone get MvC2?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 19, 2009)

You should look at the MvC2 thread.  There's a bunch of players there.

I also just got Shadow Complex.  Sexcellent.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 19, 2009)

Can't believe that my friend just dropped $164 to get the Prestige Edition of _Modern Warfare 2_...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 19, 2009)

Only 1 guy away from completing the web of intrigue on Prototype.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 19, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Can't believe that my friend just dropped $164 to get the Prestige Edition of _Modern Warfare 2_...



Kick him in the testis and make sure he never reproduces.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lost Planet 2 demo made me say "Buying this mother fucker"

*My Legendary review with my group -*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW87eN5ctvk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slips (Aug 20, 2009)

Couldn't decide between Trails and shadow complex so fuck it I got both


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 20, 2009)

Slips said:


> Couldn't decide between Trails and shadow complex so fuck it I got both


You made the right choice.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> How long can I expect Lost Odyssey to last me if I don't try to rush through?
> 
> I plan on starting it in the next few days.



I just started it too, 11 hours at the beginning of disk 2.

This is the first RPG that makes me laugh all the time. Thank god for whoever designed jansen. He's like a walking rpg parody.


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2009)

So any news on Batman: AA? I played the demo and loved it. Can't wait for it to come out on the 360/PC.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 20, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I just started it too, 11 hours at the beginning of disk 2.
> 
> This is the first RPG that makes me laugh all the time. Thank god for whoever designed jansen. He's like a walking rpg parody.



hrm, you can put well over 70 hours in the game if you want to. there's a serious load of extra quests, areas etc to do 

yes, Jansen is so frekkin' awesome


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 20, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> hrm, you can put well over 70 hours in the game if you want to. there's a serious load of extra quests, areas etc to do


I've barely found the main quest worth playing, so I haven't bothered with any extras ;3


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 20, 2009)

So if you have the money, there's no excuse to not get Shadow Complex.  It's seriously that good.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2009)

I never even heard of that game before today. *looks it up*

Edit: Oh wait I did.


----------



## Slips (Aug 20, 2009)

Shadow complex is fun and well made for an old school side scroller

Trails is fucking horrible yet fucking awesome at the same time 




Zaru said:


> I just started it too, 11 hours at the beginning of disk 2.
> 
> This is the first RPG that makes me laugh all the time. Thank god for whoever designed jansen. He's like a walking rpg parody.



Tails of vesperia's Raven reminds me so much of Jansen but hes better as you can use him for the whole game where as Jansen becomes useless when you over half way through 

How did you find the first 2 bosses Zaru ?

btw do I have you gamer tag ?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> So if you have the money, there's no excuse to not get Shadow Complex.  It's seriously that good.



Agreed though I don't think it's worth the 9.5's and shit it's been getting. Feels like a 8 or maybe 8.5 when it's doing it's thing at best but I have a few problems with it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd say if you're into a solid 2d metroidvania type game (more so metroid than anything else), it's a keeper.  I'm not going to put a numerical value on it, but it does awesome in staying true to the roots of the games that have founded the genre.  I do have my qualms with it such as the handholding and 2.5d shooting, but it does its job really well.  Simple and effective.

But please don't look to this game for story.  For as little of it as there is, it's downright stereotypically hilarious...


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 20, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> But please don't look to this game for story.  For as little of it as there is, it's downright stereotypically hilarious...



The story seems like it belongs in a NES game, but at least it doesn't have the politics from the book it's based on.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2009)

Slips said:


> How did you find the first 2 bosses Zaru ?
> 
> btw do I have you gamer tag ?



What are the first two bosses lol

I remember hating on that magic worm at the grand staff with a passion
Until I got all my characters anti-paralysis

And I'm TasteMyZaru


----------



## Slips (Aug 20, 2009)

Zaru said:


> What are the first two bosses lol
> 
> I remember hating on that magic worm at the grand staff with a passion
> Until I got all my characters anti-paralysis
> ...



Worm was second

First was that flying griffon thing just before it

A battle based solely on luck as it had an attack that if he decided to pull off twice in a row you were dead end of

Took me 7 times before the twat let me beat it


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2009)

Ah that thingy at the top of the mountain

But I kinda have to lol when some random encounter in a forest brings my party into more trouble than all boss fights before and after it


----------



## Slips (Aug 20, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Ah that thingy at the top of the mountain
> 
> But I kinda have to lol when some random encounter in a forest brings my party into more trouble than all boss fights before and after it



After those 2 you wont worry about bosses no more.

Typical RPG affair there all easy as long as you dedicate someone to healing/support

Not sure why you are but something happens on disk 3 that makes things a little more difficult

Have you had the pleasure of that fucking horrible song yet 

I wish the wapanese would stop putting 8 year olds in thar rpgs


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2009)

I like how these guys go on a quest to murder someone and these underage kids are like "hey we're gonna go with you and you can't do anything against it"

I'm at the ghost mansion or w/e right now

I lol'd when they were like 
"HAY IT'S A GLOWING MAGICAL MIRROR AND A GHOST JUST WALKED INTO IT, I THINK WE SHOULD TOTALLY GO INSIDE DESPITE NOT KNOWING WHAT AWAITS US "
"YEAH GREAT IDEA "


----------



## Slips (Aug 20, 2009)

I like the fact that your character are immortal but keep fucking dieing 

I got killed when someone cast death on me :S


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 20, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I like how these guys go on a quest to murder someone and these underage kids are like "hey we're gonna go with you and you can't do anything against it"
> 
> I'm at the ghost mansion or w/e right now
> 
> ...


JRPGs are great, eh?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2009)

Damn I was playing for 5 hours yesterday on World at War and I only finished 1 1/2 levels. Damn you legendary mode .


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2009)

Slips said:


> I like the fact that your character are immortal but keep fucking dieing
> 
> I got killed when someone cast death on me :S


Yeah they're like WE LIVED FOR 1000 YEARS AND SURVIVED A METEOR CRASH and then they get royally raped by a kelolon with a spear

Usually I imagine the main characters being like "fuck it I'm just gonna take a nap on the floor instead of getting controlled by this useless bitch of a player"
Makes more sense than killing an immortal


Stumpy said:


> JRPGs are great, eh?


I know


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2009)

I know what you mean Zaru, I just dismissed it as game mechanics. 

Are you going to bother trying to get that Treasure Trove Achievement?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Damn I was playing for 5 hours yesterday on World at War and I only finished 1 1/2 levels. Damn you legendary mode .



Fuck World at War.

Play Psychonauts instead.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2009)

*My group and I review G.I. mother fucking JOE. *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YoMuNSF0hc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I know what you mean Zaru, I just dismissed it as game mechanics.
> 
> Are you going to bother trying to get that Treasure Trove Achievement?



What's that achievement anyway
I don't really bothermyself with achievements

Also FUCK, I bought my lost odyssey used, and I just realized the game has 4 discs, not 3. Apparently one is missing. Gotta have a talk with the shop..


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> *My group and I review G.I. mother fucking JOE. *
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YoMuNSF0hc[/YOUTUBE]



Fucking awesome


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 21, 2009)

Devil May Cry 4 for £8 from Play.com?? 

Maybe I shall get it next week or so as I got to move in my new flat with my mate and sort that finance shit out.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 21, 2009)

hey guys, quick question:

how many of you guys have modded your 360??


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2009)

If there was an anti-RRoD mod, I'd install it. Otherwise no


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 21, 2009)

Zaru said:


> If there was an anti-RRoD mod, I'd install it. Otherwise no



well, i did. It was a hardware mod. 

do RRoD affect 2009 models?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2009)

There's a 2009 model?

I bought mine in december 08 and it had like a dozen RRoD's by now
The funny part is, it still works. Normally RRoD's should be final. But I get those 3 red lights.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 21, 2009)

yeah, there r 2k9 models.

Just bought one like last month

and yo a lucky dude bro! 1 RRoD is bad enough not to talk of a dozen!


----------



## Slips (Aug 21, 2009)

The jasper model is fine 

I've had one die with RROD and my other went down as it had a shit disk drive

My new elite doesn't even get warm after 7 hours


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2009)

Mine never gets warm
Must be some other issue


----------



## Little Washu (Aug 21, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Damn I was playing for 5 hours yesterday on World at War and I only finished 1 1/2 levels. Damn you legendary mode .


What level are you on cause if it's heart of the reich you'll be playing for another couple of hours.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Devil May Cry 4 for ?8 from Play.com??
> 
> Maybe I shall get it next week or so as I got to move in my new flat with my mate and sort that finance shit out.



Fuck, what? That's ridiculously cheap
Gotta check the UK for games again...


----------



## Slips (Aug 21, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Fuck, what? That's ridiculously cheap
> Gotta check the UK for games again...



Why not you can get 

Dead Space
Half life the orange box
Mirrors edge
Army of 2

for around  10 quid on amazon

Or in your into football 

Championship manager 2010 for the PC for 1p


----------



## Dan (Aug 21, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Mine never gets warm
> Must be some other issue





Evangel said:


> What level are you on cause if it's heart of the reich you'll be playing for another couple of hours.


Took me ages to complete W@W on Veteran.

But I blame that on the stupid enemies that continuously spawn unless you trip an invisible wire.


----------



## Little Washu (Aug 21, 2009)

Venom said:


> Took me ages to complete W@W on Veteran.
> 
> But I blame that on the stupid enemies that continuously spawn unless you trip an invisible wire.


 Or the ones that spawn behind you if you go to far ahead.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2009)

Slips said:


> Why not you can get
> 
> Dead Space
> Half life the orange box
> ...



Already got the first 3

Army of Two doesn't seem interesting


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 21, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Already got the first 3
> 
> Army of Two doesn't seem interesting


$10 for Army of Two isn't bad at all.  If you have someone to play with and are looking for some cheap thrills you could do worse.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 21, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> hey guys, quick question:
> 
> how many of you guys have modded your 360??



I would not mod my 360.



Zaru said:


> There's a 2009 model?
> 
> I bought mine in december 08 and it had like a dozen RRoD's by now
> The funny part is, it still works. Normally RRoD's should be final. But I get those 3 red lights.



Zaru three red lights can mean alot of things. It can also mean your wires aren't plugged in correctly or other things. It's not always a RRoD



Evangel said:


> What level are you on cause if it's heart of the reich you'll be playing for another couple of hours.



Haven't got there yet. Vendetta is pissing me off, I skipped over the level. How the fuck can some German asshole run and no scope you perfectly every time he shoots from 200 yards away .



Evangel said:


> Or the ones that spawn behind you if you go to far ahead.



Non stop Respawning enemies is one of my biggest problem with Call of Duty games. I'm pretty sure most soldiers in warfare don't have to run into a hail of bullets to stop respawning enemies. They should have a set amount of enemies at the maximum. The way they have it now punishes people who like to use rifles to pick off enemies from a distance.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2009)

Gee what else can it be then
I checked the cables several times, nothing is loose or remotely giving a sign of being plugged wrong


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 21, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Gee what else can it be then
> I checked the cables several times, nothing is loose or remotely giving a sign of being plugged wrong



How is your ventilation? Is it in a closed space or an open one?


----------



## Superior (Aug 21, 2009)

Gamertag: Denzel07


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 21, 2009)

Zaru said:


> If there was an anti-RRoD mod, I'd install it. Otherwise no



QFT.

I love Xbox but getting RRoD is annoying as hell.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2009)

*My group and I review Marvel vs capcom 2 - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqDt09uMc-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2009)

*My Shadow Complex Review - *
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ikx5XPriQ0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slips (Aug 22, 2009)

Crazy you played Trails HD yet ???? If so what did you think was checking for a review on your site earlier 



Zaru said:


> Gee what else can it be then
> I checked the cables several times, nothing is loose or remotely giving a sign of being plugged wrong



Even if everything is plugged you may have something slightly loose.

I'd also suggest over heating but you said it doesn't even get warm. I have a tower fan right next to my 360 if I play on playing for long hours


----------



## Kabomacho (Aug 22, 2009)

I've got a problem with my tv and my 360. No matter what settings I have my tv set to (same with the 360) the screen is always cut off on all sides. (not so sure about the top though.) 

Basicly (so I don't confuse you guys) whenever I'm back at the dashboard and go to the option to play whatever game I have in there: the screen ends exactly at where the very left of the box (saying the game in the console) ends. None of my friends with 360's have this problem so I'm wondering how to fix it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 22, 2009)

yeah I have that problem too. no tv or 360 screen setting fits


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2009)

Slips said:


> Crazy you played Trails HD yet ???? If so what did you think was checking for a review on your site earlier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope i only played the demo and enjoyed it but not 15 dollars enjoyed it.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 22, 2009)

I am getting better at World at War. Got 2 veteran levels completed last night while only dieing like 15 times .


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2009)

Stop. Playing. World at War.


----------



## Dan (Aug 22, 2009)

W@W is still a solid game, not as fun as COD4.

If there was no COD4, W@W would have been like a next level for FPS'


----------



## Platinum (Aug 22, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Stop. Playing. World at War.



Not until I complete veteran campaign .

Then it's on to Arkham Asylum .


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2009)

Soooo tempted to buy arkham asylum
But I'd rather wait until it's a bit cheaper


----------



## Platinum (Aug 22, 2009)

It's not disappointing going by reviews.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm just gonna wait until my friend buys it.  Then I'll just borrow it when he's done.  Need to save money to get _Dragon Age_ and _Mass Effect 2_.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 23, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm just gonna wait until my friend buys it.  Then I'll just borrow it when he's done.  Need to save money to get _*Dragon Age*_ and _Mass Effect 2_.


LoL, wut? 

Seriously...?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 23, 2009)

If the reviews are good.  All of Bioware's games that I've bought I've really enjoyed.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyone here ever order from Gamestop.com? I have a question. I pre-ordered a game and I picked Overnight Shipping for it. Now, I was wondering whether I'll get the game on the day it comes out or the day afterwards. I know for example the stores get games a day later than their release date so I'm really debating whether I should get the game at a store or keep it online with the Overnight Shipping option. I just want to know when's the earliest I can get it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 23, 2009)

When Halo 2 came out, I ordered regular shipping and I got it at like 5 pm.  A few of my friends did the overnight shipping and got it that morning.

And I don't think the stores get the games a day later.  Otherwise, there would be no midnight launches.  Also, I remember reading that a few stores sold Mass Effect a couple of days before the release date.


----------



## Slips (Aug 23, 2009)

Wolverine appeared through my letterbox this morning 

Not bad for a hack and slash


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> LoL, wut?
> 
> Seriously...?



Surprised someone is saving money for a game made by a company who's never made a bad game?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2009)

Any extremely good Madden players interested in teaching a nub... basically everything?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> If the reviews are good.  All of Bioware's games that I've bought I've really enjoyed.



It's one of the few companies who generally make high quality games no matter what they touch.

It's when other people pick up their franchise (nwn2, kotor2) that games don't live up to expectations.


----------



## Slips (Aug 23, 2009)

Bioware
Bethesda

are 2 companys that having my trust and to a lesser extent Epic

Give me a new Elder scrolls please


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't trust Bethesda for shit.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2009)

Slips, a lot of people don't like the way bethesda handles open world games (which is pretty much all they do)

I'd say blizzard as well but they don't even make console games.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 23, 2009)

Imo, bethesda has done excellent games, apart from Oblivion, which was a let down compared to daggerfall and Morrowind. they fucking redeemed themselves with Fallout 3 though. the only thing really missing from that game is some pop cultural references. and Sulik 


omfg, I actully enjoyed a sports game :0
NHL 10 is really cool. the mode where you play as one player all the time is really ALOT better than the usual mode where you switch like a friend between all the players. also the controls are sharp as hell 

Dirt 2 was a blast as well, LOVED the menues (lol). too bad I SUCK at driving games. pedal to the metal oh yeah 

Section 8 wasn't as bad as I predicted it to be. Tribe fans would prolly enjoy it :]



crazymtf said:


> Surprised someone is saving money for a game made by a company who's never made a bad game?



that's what I was thinking


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 23, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> When Halo 2 came out, I ordered regular shipping and I got it at like 5 pm.  A few of my friends did the overnight shipping and got it that morning.
> 
> And I don't think the stores get the games a day later.  Otherwise, there would be no midnight launches.  Also, I remember reading that a few stores sold Mass Effect a couple of days before the release date.


Hmm interesting. That means I might indeed get the game that morning before the stores. I'm just mainly concerned when I'll get it. Whether I get it hours earlier, a day earlier, it doesn't matter. I'll try to get it as fast as I can.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 23, 2009)

*Friends list issue*

Alright, after my first Xbox RROD'ed I got another one. I connected my Hardrive to it, and signed into live with my profile. It then said "Account does not match Windows Live ID" or something along those lines. I went to Windows Live, and changed my password to my MSN , and MSN messanger passoword.

That seemed to work, as I was able to get online in Live and my account and GS were the same. However, my entire friends List got wiped out, and I no longer have any. I tried to re-add some friends by asking them to delete my name on their's so I could resend a request. However, when I tried to send the friend request it wouldn't let me. What's up?

Edit: Nvm I got it to work.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2009)

Finally managed to get the missing disk 4 of Lost odyssey.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 24, 2009)

^mine was scratched so it kept freezing, so I borrowed disc 4 from a friend and installed it on my HDD


----------



## Slips (Aug 24, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Slips, a lot of people don't like the way bethesda handles open world games (which is pretty much all they do)
> 
> I'd say blizzard as well but they don't even make console games.



Morrowind
Oblivion
Fallout 3

No complaints here


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah, YOU

I was bored of morrowind after 10 minutes since a basement bug apparently survived 20 sword hits and can seriously damage the chosen one

Oblivion didn't even interest me

Fallout 3 is okay but doesn't take me in for hours


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2009)

Finally got batman, it's awesome.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2009)

Tell me how long your playthrough lasted.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2009)

I heard it's about 12 hours or so, but extremely well paced.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 24, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Finally got batman, it's awesome.





Zaru said:


> Tell me how long your playthrough lasted.



What Zaru said. Is it kind of like GTA sandbox game or Spiderman sandbox game?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2009)

It's a straight action game but gives you several missions you can choose to do at different times, like a HUB world.


----------



## Slips (Aug 24, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Yeah, YOU
> 
> I was bored of morrowind after 10 minutes since a basement bug apparently survived 20 sword hits and can seriously damage the chosen one
> 
> ...



Well yeah me 

the first post was quite obvious its my opinion about the developers :S


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 24, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> It's a straight action game but gives you several missions you can choose to do at different times, like a HUB world.



Do they give you missions after you beat the game?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2009)

Hm 12 hours of nice gameplay

Doesn't make me want to pay the obnoxious amounts of money in my country (100 dollars for you americans)

If I can get it for 30 or less euro I'll consider it


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Do they give you missions after you beat the game?



Challenge rooms that are actually *Gasp* challenging  Can do stealth ones or beatem up ones. I like doing both 

Also *My Timeshift review - *
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM4rHDFXLxc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2009)

Finally finished that motherfucking web of intrigue .


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 25, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Finally finished that motherfucking web of intrigue .



for what prototype the venom knock off?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 25, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Hm 12 hours of nice gameplay
> 
> Doesn't make me want to pay the obnoxious amounts of money in my country (100 dollars for you americans)
> 
> If I can get it for 30 or less euro I'll consider it



Shit, and I thought we had it bad at 60 bucks...


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 26, 2009)

If you live in the UK and want Modern Warfare 2 for cheap:

Link removed


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 26, 2009)

Worlds First Shenmue 3 footage


----------



## Slips (Aug 27, 2009)

Bah lost my Mass Effect saves 

I'll just do a speed run so I can carry it over to ME2

Aw well a chance to play a game I havent touched for a year


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 27, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Worlds First Shenmue 3 footage


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2009)

Borderland is one of my most wanted games.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 27, 2009)

same here. though I won't be able to afford it anytime soon


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Microsoft announces Xbox price cuts*



> REDMOND, Wash. ? Aug. 27, 2009 ? Xbox 360 today invites you to experience more fun, more entertainment and more ways to connect with friends and family at an even better value. *Beginning Aug. 28, the price of an Xbox 360 Elite console will drop by $100, now priced at just $299.99 estimated retail price (ERP) in the United States. On top of that, the Xbox 360 Pro console will now be priced at $249.99 (ERP), reflecting a price reduction of $50, while supplies last. Starting at just $199.99 (ERP) for the Xbox 360 Arcade console*, Xbox 360 puts all your entertainment in one place so you can play games, watch movies and TV shows, listen to music, and, coming this fall, keep up with your Twitter and Facebook social circles, all from your Xbox 360.1 And, as announced earlier this year, the Xbox 360 you buy today will work with code-named ?Project Natal? and controller-free gaming in the future.



The Xbox 360 Elite will now drop to ?199.99 in the UK and $299.99 in the US.

The two press releases differ in one way, the Xbox 360 Pro phase out is not specifically mentioned in the US release. The Pro will be reduced to $249.99 "while supplies last," whereas no price is mentioned for the Pro in the UK release: "The Xbox 360 Pro with a 60GB hard drive is to be phased out."

The Xbox 360 Arcade model will remain at $199.99 in the US, but will experience a price hike from ?129.99 to ?159.99 in the UK. 

Twitter and Facebook are now exclusive to Xbox Live Gold.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Aug 27, 2009)

Eh Great. lol if only they did this like two months ago I could have saved some money 

Anyways I'm guessing this drop has to do with the PS3 Slim or whatever its called?
Also.. the eff is with this twitter/facebook thing?? I don't want that shit anywhere near mah gamez..


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2009)

*My Batman Review -*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylCk3z6pDow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 27, 2009)

It's less of a price drop and more of a value-added deal to be honest. $199 for the Arcade has stayed the same, and the $299 Elite SKU is a black Pro with a bigger harddrive and without component or HDMI cables. I am pretty sure you can only use Microsoft HDMI cables as well, which is $50 RRP to my knowledge. It's about £30 in the UK. 

The Arcade SKU here is going up in price by £30 offsetting the £30 price drop on the Elite, so they are clearly pushing for the Elite to get at that £199 price point. Smart move, but not saving consumers much money.


----------



## EJ (Aug 27, 2009)

.:The Pioneer:.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji_Y13COqTQ&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]



I feel sorry for the kid actually. What kind of brother does such a thing?


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 27, 2009)

Negi, Rakan, Kagetorou, Eva and Al and vs Kizaru, Aokiji, Ace, Megellan, and Enel

*DO WANT!*


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2009)

^Damn right, want badly


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2009)

*My Group's review on Batman - *
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SnVYBhRb-o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 28, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Leafshadow
> 
> *DO WANT!*



I've been drooling over that game and what sounds to be a truly badass online experience for a while now


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2009)

*My Review on Tomb Raider: Underworld - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeddMnW4-Po[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2009)

*My group's review on overlord 2 -*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOXqrDo4_9E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roy (Sep 1, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji_Y13COqTQ&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for the kid actually. What kind of brother does such a thing?



Thats fucked up 

IM NINE AND 5/8!!!


----------



## martryn (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking for another game recommendation.  Single player, no online play.  Just something I can sit down with and have a good time by myself without my dick leaving my pants.  

I've played all the obvious 360 games.  Currently enjoying, sort of, Prince of Persia, mainly because Mary wanted it and it's what I haven't played yet.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2009)

Because all thread regulars will know who mary is.


----------



## Akira (Sep 1, 2009)

martryn said:


> Looking for another game recommendation.  Single player, no online play.  Just something I can sit down with and have a good time by myself without my dick leaving my pants.
> 
> I've played all the obvious 360 games.  Currently enjoying, sort of, Prince of Persia, mainly because Mary wanted it and it's what I haven't played yet.



How about Dead Space? 

It's fairly atmospheric and totally single player orientated.


----------



## martryn (Sep 1, 2009)

> Because all thread regulars will know who mary is.



Everyone should.  She's the bestest. 



> How about Dead Space?
> 
> It's fairly atmospheric and totally single player orientated.



I hated that game.  Lame mechanics.  Sometimes I want to shoot a zombie in the head, and it die.  I didn't like the idea of having to blow off their limbs first.  Game would have been awesome if it wasn't a cliche horror genre game set in space, and if the zombies/evil things would have died when I shot them in the head.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2009)

Which beat em ups did you play?

Beat/Lose to mary in a beat em up and then have angry revenge sex


----------



## martryn (Sep 1, 2009)

> Which beat em ups did you play?



As in fighting games?  Street Fighter and Soul Caliber type games?  Not a good investment for me to burn some time.  I get tired of those games after a matter of hours.  It's like playing Guitar Hero.  I need a game with a plot.  A real plot, and not some backstory mumbo jumbo present in Street Fighter.


----------



## Roy (Sep 1, 2009)

^What about Batman Arkham Asylum?


----------



## Sindri (Sep 1, 2009)

Are there any UK regulars on this thread?.  The reason i ask is because i need to send my Xbox to be fixed but i have no idea where to send it.  I've tried looking round the Microsoft site/forums but no luck.  Thanks in advance if you can help


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2009)

You call M$, they send you a box and it'll show itself.


----------



## Setoshi (Sep 1, 2009)

martryn, you can get the Dynasty Warrior's series for the 360 or Devil May Cry 4. They have no online play


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 1, 2009)

martryn said:


> Looking for another game recommendation.  Single player, no online play.  Just something I can sit down with and have a good time by myself without my dick leaving my pants.
> 
> I've played all the obvious 360 games.  Currently enjoying, sort of, Prince of Persia, mainly because Mary wanted it and it's what I haven't played yet.



Have you tried Mass Effect and/or Lost Odyssey?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2009)

*Watchmen Part 2 Review - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRCTzRqygy4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 1, 2009)

martryn said:


> As in fighting games?  Street Fighter and Soul Caliber type games?  Not a good investment for me to burn some time.  I get tired of those games after a matter of hours.  It's like playing Guitar Hero.  I need a game with a plot.  A real plot, and not some backstory mumbo jumbo present in Street Fighter.



Not a good idea to play fighting games by yourself anyways, lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2009)

...you can play fighting games by yourself outside of training mode?


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 1, 2009)

part 2

I posted this trailer in GTA thread, but just in-case anyone missed it.


----------



## Ico (Sep 1, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ...you can play fighting games by yourself outside of training mode?



No. Don't believe the lies.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 1, 2009)

How disappointing. After returning from a week long trip, I decided that I would play some Xbox, but of course I'm met with the red ring of death, and I have no warranty either.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Sep 2, 2009)

Akira said:


> How about Dead Space?
> 
> It's fairly atmospheric and totally single player orientated.



          .


----------



## Felix (Sep 2, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> How disappointing. After returning from a week long trip, I decided that I would play some Xbox, but of course I'm met with the red ring of death, and I have no warranty either.



Fix it yourself 

Shana


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 2, 2009)

Damn i want that new GTA episode. I`ll pay 20 dollars for 1600 microsoft points to get it. It looked pretty badass i saw that AA12 full-auto shotgun in the preview.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 3, 2009)

I traded in my GTA4.


----------



## martryn (Sep 3, 2009)

> ^What about Batman Arkham Asylum?



Yeah, I guess that's a choice.  Scared to buy that game because I'm afraid it's going to be too short to entertain me for very long.  It does look good, though. 



> martryn, you can get the Dynasty Warrior's series for the 360 or Devil May Cry 4. They have no online play



The Dynasty Warrior games are all the same.  And frankly I'm tired of them.  And I'm hesitant to buy DMC4 because of all the plot involved.  I played the first one way back in the day but I can't remember what's happened.  I don't want to miss out on gameplay experience. 



> Have you tried Mass Effect and/or Lost Odyssey?



Yes, I've played both.  I loved Mass Effect.  I hated Lost Odyssey.  The first three characters you get include two assholes without a full personality between them, and a guy so annoying you can't help but think he's faking it, and if he isn't you sorta want to slit his throat.  Not to mention the gameplay mechanic is old fashioned.  The ring system is less complex than what they used in Legend of Dragoon.  Not to mention that game was more fun.  And when I want to cast a spell, I'd rather not have to skip a turn to do it.  Would be better if the casting delayed a future turn or something.  I played that game for three or four hours and nothing really piqued my interest at all.  Not the plot, the characters, the combat, or the setting.  

Still looking for a game.  Beat Halo 3 on Legendary and then went back and got all the skulls.  Don't really feel like playing anymore Prince of Persia.  The entire game revolves around swinging around on walls and shit, and you've got a bitch hanging on you the entire time slowing your ass down.  Fuck that shit.


----------



## Roy (Sep 3, 2009)

martryn said:


> Yeah, I guess that's a choice.  Scared to buy that game because I'm afraid it's going to be too short to entertain me for very long.  It does look good, though.



What about The Orange Box? Its a great deal if you haven't played Half-Life 2 and the Episodes yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone looking for a great Arcade game? 

*Defense Grid: The Awakening - Review*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoVsX-GhUQs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh shii new GTA4 expansion? Homos involved!?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 4, 2009)

360 games to sink lots of time into?
Shadow Complex and Resident Evil 5 will take up lots of time if you're into replaying games.

Burnout Paradise and Skate 2 are good time sinks. As long as you aren't one of those "mature games" only people Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts and Bolts will takes up lots of time as will the Viva Pinata games.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2009)

Time sink games would be Oblivion and Fallout 3. Nothing else comes close to those two on the Xbox 360.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 5, 2009)

I got bored with both after eight hours.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 5, 2009)

Fallout 3 was game of the year wasn't it? I thought people hated that game.


----------



## Roy (Sep 5, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Time sink games would be Oblivion and Fallout 3. Nothing else comes close to those two on the Xbox 360.


This



Hangat?r said:


> I got bored with both after eight hours.





Niko Bellic said:


> Fallout 3 was game of the year wasn't it? I thought people hated that game.



hellz nah man


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 5, 2009)

Martryn: the new upcoming DW game, Warriors: legends of Troy seems KILLER, it's developed by Koei Canada,so it'll be alot of new stuff compared to the old (overly traditional) japanese warriors games. it'll feature 4 player online coop as well ^__^

Fallout 3 was one of the best games in a long while. the depth of the Fallout universe is great and I love how Bethesda managed to keep true to the world (albeit I hate their overly zealous fandom of using zombies). 



crazymtf said:


> Anyone looking for a great Arcade game?
> 
> *Defense Grid: The Awakening - Review*
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoVsX-GhUQs[/YOUTUBE]



yeah I enjoyed the trial version alot 
it's like 50,000 times better than FF crystal defenders, man do I regret getting that game now


----------



## Pervy Fox (Sep 5, 2009)

How do you get Xbox live? I just got the system


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 5, 2009)

and i just got into live for the first time 

gamertag: alk3mizt (for anyone whose interested )


----------



## Roy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lone Fox said:


> How do you get Xbox live? I just got the system


Gotta have an internet connection and pay for it every month. You can buy a 3 month membership for like 20 bucks or something like that.


@lk3mizt said:


> and i just got into live for the first time
> 
> gamertag: alk3mizt (for anyone whose interested )



Spartan 1922

Add me! Ill be online later on.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 5, 2009)

You can either pay using a credit card or you can go buy 3-month or 12-month cards.  The 3 month costs $20 while the 12 month costs $50.


----------



## Felix (Sep 5, 2009)

You can get 12 months at Ebay for 30 $


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 6, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> Martryn: the new upcoming DW game, Warriors: legends of Troy seems KILLER, it's developed by Koei Canada,so it'll be alot of new stuff compared to the old (overly traditional) japanese warriors games. it'll feature 4 player online coop as well ^__^



YES YES YES

I heard about it a while back, I think. Sounds kewl, release date?

I can't wait. I still play DW6. 

Did DW6: Empires ever get released in Europe? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 6, 2009)

Any other Europeans playing Madden 10?


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 6, 2009)

I`m not european, but i love madden and have every one from 04 to 09(except 08, it sucks)..But forreal i dont think i`m even gonna get the newest one


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2009)

Playing burnout, not loving it. I don't like the whole sandbox look.


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Sep 7, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> and i just got into live for the first time
> 
> gamertag: alk3mizt (for anyone whose interested )


More friends = More variety  IXxMarcusxXI


Roy said:


> You can buy a 3 month membership for like 20 bucks or something like that.



I recently figured out that they don't sell 3month cards in canada...fucking embarrassed myself at Eb


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2009)

*Brave - A Warrior's Tale Review*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8xDBiewFcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fojos (Sep 7, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Fallout 3 was game of the year wasn't it? I thought people hated that game.




I hated it because "realistic" graphic tends to look shit.


----------



## EJ (Sep 7, 2009)

I loved the game. The graphics could had been alot better, but I loved how they did the combat in Fall Out.


Aside from graphics, the only complaint I had with the game was that it was too short. DLCs are good, but still.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 7, 2009)

Fallout was an excellent game. A major timesink, but an excellent game.

I'm going to wait for the GOTY Edition before I complete the DLC though.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 7, 2009)

Does anyone remember this part in resident evil 5?

Because I don't.


----------



## Roy (Sep 7, 2009)

you went through the bridge in the game..that part didn't happen though. =/


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2009)

*My group's Infernal: Hell's Vengeance - Review*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YeyPF4bi4k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Sep 8, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Does anyone remember this part in resident evil 5?
> 
> Because I don't.



 instead of passing the bridge it appears he's on a hill sniping.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 8, 2009)

Very awesome live trailer of Halo 3 ODST.

by hatakegirlz

Seriously, you don't have to be a Halo fan to love this trailer. 

This is just fucking awesome.


----------



## martryn (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been playing a lot of Halo 3 online.  Haven't bought any of the new map packs or whatever, so I'm only playing in the Squad battles, those 6 vs. 6 shit.  Why the fuck do people with a Skill Level of 50 in your standard Team Slayer whatever matchmaking make fun of you for sucking ass when they come in to play that shit with their low skill levels?  I fucking hate how it tries to balance the game by _not_ taking into account total exp or highest skill level when they do their matchmaking shit.  I mean, I play this game for pleasure.  I don't really want to get much better, I don't want to compete, I just want to pass the time.  Why is it that I'm always the worst person on the map?  Fuck, people, I just got this game!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 8, 2009)

The community is why I quit Halo in the first place. Way too vocal, way too many squeakers.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 8, 2009)

^I quit playing Halo because it sucks 
seriously though, the first game was good and 'revolutionary' when it came. the other two where of suspect quality :french


----------



## Pervy Fox (Sep 8, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^I quit playing Halo because it sucks
> seriously though, the first game was good and 'revolutionary' when it came. the other two where of suspect quality :french



Get ready for Halo Reach and Halo OSD


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 8, 2009)

Not wasting my money on either.

MW2, baby.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 8, 2009)

Apparently, according those ultimate-halo fanboys, Halo Reach is going to be third person.


----------



## martryn (Sep 8, 2009)

> MW2, baby.



What does that stand for?  I'm a casual gamer.  I don't know all these terms.

And it's not that I'm in love with Halo 3, but I'm stuck in a bedroom in a flat in a city I've never lived in, with a door that locks behind you when you leave, no set of keys, in a country I've never been in, with no local currency.  For four fucking months.  Someone, please, give me a hand here.  I have my laptop, a few books, the internet, and a 360.  If I spend a few days playing Halo Online, all I want is to be entertained, not frustrated by the fact that everyone that plays still apparently has "gone pro" or joined some gay little team where they gang up on others and make fun of their teammates not in their "guild" or whatever.  Losers.  

All my friends are playing Gears 2, but I don't have that... cause one of my friends fucking stole it, he lives in Houston, and I'm stuck in Southhampton.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 8, 2009)

Halo's fun, but the community really does suck. Sure every once in a while you'll get a team of somewhat mature people who actually want to play as a team, but most of the time its just screaming 12 year olds calling each other homosexual names.

Also, it seems like most of the "skilled" players are just those who know the maps to a T, which is annoying for me since i dont know the maps that well, and dont care to.

Can't wait for Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Sep 8, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Apparently, according those ultimate-halo fanboys, Halo Reach is going to be third person.



I read it in the Gamepro Mag that it can be both first and third person  but then again I dont really care for Halo


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 8, 2009)

martryn said:


> What does that stand for?  I'm a casual gamer.  I don't know all these terms.
> 
> And it's not that I'm in love with Halo 3, but I'm stuck in a bedroom in a flat in a city I've never lived in, with a door that locks behind you when you leave, no set of keys, in a country I've never been in, with no local currency.  For four fucking months.  Someone, please, give me a hand here.  I have my laptop, a few books, the internet, and a 360.  If I spend a few days playing Halo Online, all I want is to be entertained, not frustrated by the fact that everyone that plays still apparently has "gone pro" or joined some gay little team where they gang up on others and make fun of their teammates not in their "guild" or whatever.  Losers.
> 
> All my friends are playing Gears 2, but I don't have that... cause one of my friends fucking stole it, he lives in Houston, and I'm stuck in Southhampton.



Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 8, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> The community is why I quit Halo in the first place. Way too vocal, way too many squeakers.





Hangat?r said:


> MW2, baby.


Something fishy going on here...

Online communities, especially hugely popular ones like those for Halo and CoD, suck.  I'm over it.  I just don't play with a headset plugged in unless I'm in party chat with friends.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 8, 2009)

For some reason most CoD4 players had their headsets on mute or party-play.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't even bother plugging in my headphone anymore.  I'm tired of hearing tweens whine about everything and honestly, it's just pathetic when they try to cuss someone out.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 8, 2009)

I tend to play with mates, so I'm usually in a party with them talking smack.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2009)

Both halo 3 and COD series have terrible online community cause every 14 year old has to get it and speak. 

On the other hand cod isn't very fun to play so I only gotta hear the kids bitch on one game. And now they have a party chat system i never have to hear them


----------



## martryn (Sep 8, 2009)

> Halo's fun, but the community really does suck. Sure every once in a while you'll get a team of somewhat mature people who actually want to play as a team, but most of the time its just screaming 12 year olds calling each other homosexual names.
> 
> Also, it seems like most of the "skilled" players are just those who know the maps to a T, which is annoying for me since i dont know the maps that well, and dont care to.



I've run into a few of those kids.  Usually I'll mute them, but sometimes I'll whack them in the head to get them to shut up.  Sometimes that means I outright kill them.  Whatever.  

Had one kid today speaking German or Spanish or some shit.  No one else was talking.  And it sounded like he was having a conversation or something.  That was annoying as shit. 

And I hate that too about the maps.  I'd love to know where to get a sniper rifle and a shotgun on every map I play, but I haven't found them all yet.  Shortcuts and perfect sniping posts.  Where the missile launchers spawn.  Quickest routes from one flag to another.  All that shit annoys me.  

And when I'm expected to drive a warthog for someone else.  I drive like shit.  But if I refuse, they'll shoot at me to get my attention or something.  That pisses me off.  Or when someone shoots me for jumping on a turret or picking up a certain weapon.  I mean, fuck. 

Had one kid cuss me out cause I turned my headset on but wasn't talking.  I only put it on so I could hear better what he was saying.  I can't discuss strategy.  And after he started cussing at me, no reason for me to dignify that with a response. 

Sorry, Halo just pissed me off.  I got carried away. 



> Modern Warfare 2.



Fuck yeah!  I loved the first game!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 8, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Both halo 3 and COD series have terrible online community cause every 14 year old has to get it and speak.
> 
> On the other hand cod isn't very fun to play so I only gotta hear the kids bitch on one game. And now they have a party chat system i never have to hear them



A few million people dissagree with you on your second point, Crazy. Only a few things I fucking hate in CoD4. Nade spammers, nubtubers, M16 users and juggernubs. Unfortunately, the first and third ruined the game for me. But this was after two years of playing it a large amount. So I'd consider the 'fun-factor' to be rather decent, especially considering the excellent single-player campaign. CoD:WaW sucked major balls online, though.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 8, 2009)

I hope they fix the perks system for MW2.  At the very least, they should get rid of Juggernaut.  I hate that perk...


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 8, 2009)

Aww shit crazy watch what you say.  You just about ignited the whole Halo/COD4/CODWAW argument again.

Never did understand people's problem with Juggernaut.  I don't use it and don't have a problem when other people use it.  People just see that little cross pop up on their screen and just assume that friend only survived because he has Juggernaut and not because the shooter cant shoot.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 8, 2009)

While the Halo3 community is filled with annoying 12 year olds, COD4 isnt much better.

Although when it comes to COD4 the problem is the opposite...NOBODY talks. Which can be pretty annoying. IMO the best part of team games is actually using strategy to beat your opponent.

Hell, one of my favorite things to do in COD4 is when i know where a sniper is, i'll run out to draw their fire, then as they're looking down the scope my buddy will cap them. Or vice versa. Such fun.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> A few million people dissagree with you on your second point, Crazy. Only a few things I fucking hate in CoD4. Nade spammers, nubtubers, M16 users and juggernubs. Unfortunately, the first and third ruined the game for me. But this was after two years of playing it a large amount. So I'd consider the 'fun-factor' to be rather decent, especially considering the excellent single-player campaign. CoD:WaW sucked major balls online, though.



While it's true million love cod, same for halo. Doesn't make there communities any better. But luckily i just play with friends so don't have to hear little bitches.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey, it's just part of live's supreme service and it's really unavoidable.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> While it's true million love cod, same for halo. Doesn't make there communities any better. But luckily i just play with friends so don't have to hear little bitches.



You were arguing on the fun-factor, not the community. Do stick to the topic you mentioned.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> You were arguing on the fun-factor, not the community. Do stick to the topic you mentioned.



Oh that's my personal views, i rather this not explode into another topic about cod vs halo, since last time i mentioned it was about even in fight and lasted 5 pages. I'll just say COD series has always been boring for me, now it's just more popular yet still boring.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 9, 2009)

i dont see how u can say world at war sucks online... No offense, but u really dont know what ur talkin about dude.

From what i understand its basically the same as modern warfare in most aspects AND i`m under the impression it uses a newer version of the same game engine in call of duty 4. So how could it be worse? unless u mean it sucks cause of the people playin it..


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2009)

The weapon balance is way off. Plus a fair few of the original maps were poorly spaced, resulting in long, drawn out matches where everyone spent a good portion of the time just LOOKING for other people outside of the normal search and kill activity, because they were so far spread out.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 9, 2009)

i see where ur comin from


----------



## Roy (Sep 10, 2009)

ahhh I need a new game. recommendations anyone?


----------



## MS81 (Sep 10, 2009)

xbox need some exclusives to compete next year!!!


----------



## Roy (Sep 10, 2009)

why does my 360 hate fifa games? it scratches them like fucking shit.


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2009)

Have you guys ever RPG a team on COD?

Me and my friends did it at random, until it became the norm. So weird.

@ Roy, 

 I couldn't tell you. I would suggest Fall Out with the DLC? But you probably already have it. I could give you a list, but I would just say get an online game you would enjoy and wait for new titles to come out this year.


----------



## Roy (Sep 10, 2009)

I got Fifa 09...but ill return it in a week because 10 comes out next month


----------



## Little Washu (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm considering getting ODST but not for the multiplayer (maybe firefight though).  I'm getting it because you finally get to play someone besides Master Chief .


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 12, 2009)

Can I play Halo 2 on the 360 with a 360 controller?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 12, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Can I play Halo 2 on the 360 with a 360 controller?


Yup.  That and pretty much any other original Xbox game worth playing.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 12, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Can I play Halo 2 on the 360 with a 360 controller?



I play my copy all the time like that, so I don't see why you can't do the same.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. Never owned an Xbox previously so I was just wondering.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 14, 2009)

Evangel said:


> I'm getting it because you finally get to play someone besides Master Chief .



There are other fps games ya know


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2009)

Note - Want to buy a game for your 360 that's no halo this month? 

*Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2 is awesome*


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 15, 2009)

Roy said:


> why does my 360 hate fifa games? it scratches them like fucking shit.



me and my brother tried to play it on Live once (he's a huge soccer fanatic) but it just said that I had to log in to Ea. even when I pressed the "log in to Ea" button it said that I had to log in to Ea


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2009)

so yesterday I went around wanting to buy GH5

only to hear there is NO band edition for sale only the guitar bundle WTF

are they trying to make us buy world tour AND GH5

fuck that im not paying that much money


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 15, 2009)

QQ more nub.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 15, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> so yesterday I went around wanting to buy GH5
> 
> only to hear there is NO band edition for sale only the guitar bundle WTF
> 
> ...



No, just Band Hero.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2009)

*My Wet video review - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idyzgWfiiVk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## martryn (Sep 17, 2009)

Decent review.  

Traded in Halo 3 and Prince of Persia for Saints Row, which I've heard is a badass game but I've never played.  Almost picked up the new Batman game, but I wasn't sure how long it was, and I really need something to occupy vast amounts of time in the middle of the day.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2009)

Saints row is great if you don't take it seriously, especially 2, story is a crazy ride.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 17, 2009)

Saints Row>GTA any day for me, the story is just interesting and hilarious at times, plus the mini games are actually fun.


----------



## martryn (Sep 17, 2009)

> Saints row is great if you don't take it seriously, especially 2, story is a crazy ride.



Awesome.  That's all I'm looking for.  Probably trade this one in for Grand Theft Auto IV when I finish it.  Lots of cheap games now at the trade-in stores.  Stuff that was only released a year or two ago.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 17, 2009)

martryn said:


> Awesome.  That's all I'm looking for.  Probably trade this one in for Grand Theft Auto IV when I finish it.  Lots of cheap games now at the trade-in stores.  Stuff that was only released a year or two ago.



i never buy brand new games unless i get them during the release week, Trade in stores is where its at


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2009)

Play and trade dawgs


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 17, 2009)

Wasn't too impressed with WET when I played the demo. Most new gen 3D games just fail to grasp my attention lately.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 18, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Saints Row>GTA any day for me, the story is just interesting and hilarious at times, plus the mini games are actually fun.



I would say GTA > Saints Row but that would be biased because im super GTA fan. I have both GTA4 and Saints Row 2. Both are great games and imo you everyone should get both of these games. Having these 2 games will have you occupied for months.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 18, 2009)

I bought a used copy of Saints Row to keep me occupied until the price for GTA 4 dropped, and I had so much fun with Saints Row that I never bought GTA 4.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> I would say GTA > Saints Row but that would be biased because im super GTA fan. I have both GTA4 and Saints Row 2. Both are great games and imo you everyone should get both of these games. Having these 2 games will have you occupied for months.



To each his own, but i get turned off by a game that tries to be "realistic".


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 18, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> To each his own, but i get turned off by a game that tries to be "realistic".



Imo, GTA 4 has the most realistic graphics to date. When I first played the game I didnt even do a even I was just walking around seeing what I _couldn't_ do.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 18, 2009)

GTA4 was the superior game to me, I thought the story was great.

I had more fun playing Saints Row 2 co-op though.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2009)

Thought Saints row 2 was more fun and had a much better story. GTA4 still has the best graphics though.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 19, 2009)

Borderlands just looks better each time I see it. check out the gameplay trailers at gametrailers.com


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 19, 2009)

I love GTA 4. I was always gonna rent/buy Saints Row 2, but i still havent done it.

I just got to level 23 in Nazi zombies with only 3 people that shit lasted like an hour


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2009)

Fuck WaW.


MW2 leaves me torn. I know the single-player is gonna be epic, but I'm so eager to get started in the new multi-player. D:


----------



## Roy (Sep 19, 2009)

I always complete Story Mode before jumping in on multiplayer, but damn MW2 looks epic online.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 19, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Fuck WaW.
> 
> 
> MW2 leaves me torn. I know the single-player is gonna be epic, but I'm so eager to get started in the new multi-player. D:



Well i like it..

Yea forreal Modern Warefare 2 is the only game im really anticipating actually buying. I could really care less about anything else


----------



## Roy (Sep 19, 2009)

Theres a few games I'd rather get that MW2. Still an awesome game though.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 19, 2009)

GTA has a better storyline, graphics and replay value than Saints Row 2 imo.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> Borderlands just looks better each time I see it. check out the gameplay trailers at gametrailers.com



Day 1 buy for sure.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 19, 2009)

I read the article of Crackdown 2 in my GameInformer magazine. Just looking at the pictures makes me wanna get the game. I love sandbox games.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 19, 2009)

The first was mediocre at best.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 19, 2009)

First Crackdown is up there with Dead Rising in the ranks of most *fun* games of this generation for me.

I got both of those games for $20 or less, so that may have had an effect on my expectations and enjoyment.  But hell as long as Crackdown 2 stays true to good gameplay I'll pick it up eventually.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 19, 2009)

Crackdown was ahead of its time.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2009)

Crackdown while fun had no story so lost interest fast.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Crackdown while fun had no story so lost interest fast.


Fuck that bro.  Story = You are Super Cop.  Mexican, Russian, and Chinese fools are disturbin the peace.  Kick they ass.  DONE.

That's all I need if a game is as fun as Crackdown was.  Again, I picked it up for ~$20 and played it in 1-2 hour sessions now and then until I beat it, so I found it enjoyable for that.  If I paid $60 for it and tried to play it hours on end I would have probably gotten sick of kill this dude kill that dude much quicker.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2009)

i can't wait for Borderlands, i already have 3 friends who are gonna get it so we can do 4player Co-op online.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 20, 2009)

After watching GT review, I want ODST!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd play it if I got it for free, but fuck paying for it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Day 1 buy for sure.



same here 



Gnome on Fire said:


> i can't wait for Borderlands, i already have 3 friends who are gonna get it so we can do 4player Co-op online.



I think I only have one (IRL) friend who's gonna get it :/


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> After watching GT review, I want ODST!!!



Me too. I still believe it's overpriced but I think I'll have a good time with it. Campaign is four player co-op right?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm probably going to only Rent ODST, its not really part of the Main-main(?) Halo series.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 20, 2009)

You don't play as Master Chief sure, but the New Mombasa setting should be appealing to any serious Halo fan.  I don't see myself buying it unless my friends want to get into Halo multiplayer again which I would buy ODST mostly for the maps.

I do still object to the $60 price tag though.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 20, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I'm probably going to only Rent ODST, its not really part of the Main-main(?) Halo series.



its basically Halo 3 but your an Human and you don't have an shield like you did in Halo 3.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 20, 2009)

I think the ODST setting is alot better than the Master chief one tbh


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2009)

The lack of blinding bloom, you mean?


----------



## ZenGamr (Sep 20, 2009)

Just saw a french video of someone playing ODST. The game looks very appealing, hope my roommate gets it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 20, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> The lack of blinding bloom, you mean?



ooh the good old days


----------



## Twilit (Sep 20, 2009)

So I'm looking for a good Adventure/RPG game to kill time.

I'm leaning towards Tales of Vesperia. I'm generally more for the Japanese fantasy than the Western, and ToV is quite a bargain, I can find it for about 25 bucks.

Any other good recommendations, for about the same price?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2009)

^Probably best one for your taste. Great game. 

Oh yeah 60,000 gamer points. Anyone on here higher?


----------



## Roy (Sep 21, 2009)

^Lol. I doubt anyone has played as many games as you have.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2009)

Lol actually my friend on live has, she's played over a 100 more then me  But she's a beta tester so she doesn't count.


----------



## Barry. (Sep 21, 2009)

Anyone playing Need for Speed: Shift? That game is surprisingly fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^Probably best one for your taste. Great game.
> 
> Oh yeah 60,000 gamer points. Anyone on here higher?



Nah. But I do know a dude with no life that has over 120k or some shit.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 21, 2009)

I suddenly feel awesome with my 6k something


----------



## Twilit (Sep 21, 2009)

My friend about came the other day when he reached 10K. I'll have to inform him of you and shoot down his hopes and dreams.

And he's a self-described "Achievement Whore"


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Sep 21, 2009)

heres a dumb question probably but how do you charge a 360 controller? or is there something you have to buy seperately cause I don't remember getting anything for it to charge.


----------



## Roy (Sep 21, 2009)

Dumb indeed. Lol jk. It uses batteries, but you could buy a charge pack, costs about $20, I think. I'm not so sure on the price since the Xbox I bought came with one.


----------



## Slips (Sep 21, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> heres a dumb question probably but how do you charge a 360 controller? or is there something you have to buy seperately cause I don't remember getting anything for it to charge.



You can get the play and charge thing which plugs some crap looking Ariel into the controller and charge as you play. I hates it weighs the controller down too much 

Or the easier option get the stand a lone charger kit with a few extra rechargeable packs and your good to go . It charges 2 packs at the same time and each charge takes around a few hours and you can get 3 days or so with it unless your online 24/7


The packs are lighter than batterys too I'm pretty sensitive when it comes to weight of the controller so the lighter the better for me


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 21, 2009)

Halo ODST tomorrow!


----------



## Roy (Sep 21, 2009)

^Looks alright, wont be buying it though.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 21, 2009)

Roy said:


> ^Looks alright, wont be buying it though.



same here, to me, its a rent


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2009)

LOVING halo odst. Story mode so far is pretty engaging story wise and levels are a blast, probably fave halo single player since 1. Playing on legendary with a friend since you know, I'm the shit.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 21, 2009)

Is it better than Halo 3?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2009)

Single player wise I'd say yes. Haven't tried firefight or anything.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 21, 2009)

I just LOVE that coop survival modes are getting popular 
it's one of the best game modes ever for fps games and stuuuuff

getting Borderlands and Alpha Protocol instead of ODST tho. might get ODST further down the road if I have enough friends playing it. which reminds me how many players can you be in firefight and how customizable is it?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 21, 2009)

Alpha Protocol... you mean THE ESPIONAGE RPG???

Still waiting for Obsidian bloom into the beautiful flower of RPG makers I know they can be.


----------



## Slips (Sep 21, 2009)

Man I lost the Halo vibe I have no interest in ODST

Not sure if its because its no chief or the fact I thought 2/3 were disappointing. I keep thinking "nothing but an addon" too


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2009)

*My groups review on "Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2" -*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWO07XvmfJo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Twilit (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree with Borderlands, looks fantastic.

Hopefully, though, it won't come out for at least a few months after MW2, as I will have no interest in any other game upon the release of that Bomb.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 22, 2009)

it comes out october 20(US)/23(EU).


----------



## Twilit (Sep 22, 2009)

Fuck, before MW?


This is a predicament


----------



## Roy (Sep 22, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Alpha Protocol... you mean THE ESPIONAGE RPG???
> 
> Still waiting for Obsidian bloom into the beautiful flower of RPG makers I know they can be.



This game is flying under the radar...seriously, this game is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2009)

Roy said:


> This game is flying under the radar...seriously, this game is gonna be awesome.


Yeah, I fear for the success of this and Borderlands.  Borderlands has gotten some nice recognition lately, but all people know about Alpha Protocol is that it is THE ESPIONAGE RPG.


----------



## Roy (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah, AP needs some attention, and I personally dont like the new loo of Borderlands, the was it was gonna be looked better imo.

I'm also not a big fan of the AP cover, but whatever


----------



## Memos (Sep 22, 2009)

AP has an AWFUL cover.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 22, 2009)

Roy said:


> Yeah, AP needs some attention, and I personally dont like the new loo of Borderlands, the was it was gonna be looked better imo.
> 
> I'm also not a big fan of the AP cover, but whatever



well the "new" look of the game suits the game ALOT better, it's not realistic in any way. it's over the top, humorous and generally not realistic. 

the only thing I don't like visually are the 4 characters. luckily you're not restricted to one character per player so there can be 4 Soldiers or 4 sirens or w/e. I don't like Siren and Brick at all ^___^


----------



## Roy (Sep 22, 2009)

Alright guys, I need your advise. My 360 isn't letting me play my games because I keep getting the "Disk is unreadable, clean with a soft cloth and restart the console". Ive gotten it on a few games, some that are even new like GH5. My warranty is expired so I wanna know if I should try to repair it myself, or pay the 100 bucks for a new warranty.

I cant have a shitty Xbox right when Holiday season is coming up.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 22, 2009)

can of air and blow the dust out of your system maybe? i do that every once in a while.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 22, 2009)

Where does it say that? okay that fog scene is fucking sexy :0

I hope to god this a good modern version of the old OP:F and that it translates well onto consoles (I played the first game on PC back in the day), because then I have another game to consider buying by the end of next month <3


----------



## Twilit (Sep 23, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> well the "new" look of the game suits the game ALOT better, it's not realistic in any way. it's over the top, humorous and generally not realistic.
> 
> the only thing I don't like visually are the 4 characters. luckily you're not restricted to one character per player so there can be 4 Soldiers or 4 sirens or w/e. I don't like Siren and Brick at all ^___^


Yeah, I'm really diggin the Cell Shaded look.

I'm gonna definitely wait for reviews before picking it up, though. For such a risky move, on such an interesting approach to a game, there sure are plenty of ways it could go wrong. I remain optimistic, however.


----------



## Slips (Sep 23, 2009)

Roy said:


> Alright guys, I need your advise. My 360 isn't letting me play my games because I keep getting the "Disk is unreadable, clean with a soft cloth and restart the console". Ive gotten it on a few games, some that are even new like GH5. My warranty is expired so I wanna know if I should try to repair it myself, or pay the 100 bucks for a new warranty.
> 
> I cant have a shitty Xbox right when Holiday season is coming up.



Basically your disk drive is on the verge of fucking up 

Happened to me would do it at random times and then all together refuse to play anything. I suppose you could buy a new one and replace it but considering 360 cost fuck all these days I just bought a new elite instead


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2009)

*My Halo ODST review - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJYdMNH8Fjw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roy (Sep 23, 2009)

^Good review crazy 



Slips said:


> Basically your disk drive is on the verge of fucking up
> 
> Happened to me would do it at random times and then all together refuse to play anything. I suppose you could buy a new one and replace it but considering 360 cost fuck all these days I just bought a new elite instead



Yeah, that sounds like my problem. There isn't a way to fix it by myself? I have no warranty.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 23, 2009)

Got ODST yesterday. Been playing it on solo heroic, and I doubt I'm gonna get much more than five hours out of the campaign first time through, found the last clue before I shut the game off.

I'm having fun with it, and I loved when you came out of the second or so flashback and the music was exactly like Blade Runner. But the story hasn't been that great so far. You go and get the cast of Firefly and then you give them nothing to do? Shame on you Bungie, shame on you.

Firefight looks fun, haven't played barring one little solo match because of the lack of matchmaking.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 23, 2009)

My gold ran out on my main gamertag, but i still have a 1 month left since my Xbox came with 3 free 1-month gold trials. I just have to make a new profile for the time being


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 24, 2009)

crap, there are three games coming out soon that I want 
Operation Flashpointragon Rising (finally a slightly more hardcore fps on console!)
Borderlands, and Alpha Protocol. and then there will be coming out one awesome-to-be game after another way into 2010 

awzm


----------



## Slips (Sep 24, 2009)

Roy said:


> ^Good review crazy
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that sounds like my problem. There isn't a way to fix it by myself? I have no warranty.



Try youtube I'm sure there was a quick and easy way to fix this. It involves taking it apart and messing about though so I guess its how confident you are


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 24, 2009)

Does ODST have slayer?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Does ODST have slayer?



no, but it has a second disc with all the DLC maps for Halo 3


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 24, 2009)

for all Puzzle Quest fans:  
and square enix fans too for that matter ~~


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 24, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> no, but it has a second disc with all the DLC maps for Halo 3



Oh, well I guess thats cool too.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

All I have to say about Halo 3: ODST is that its certainly more fun and in-depth for overall story/plot of the series than either Halo 2 or Halo 3. Plus getting rid of that dual-weilding bullshit is probably one of the best developments Bungie has done in awhile.

Also am I the only person who no matter what goes after enemies even if you could sneak past them?


----------



## Proxy (Sep 24, 2009)

Running and gunning makes it worth it, assuming you don't die.

Question: does the Halo come with a trial of XBL and how does its length compare to the previous Halo titles?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 25, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Running and gunning makes it worth it, assuming you don't die.
> 
> Question: does the Halo come with a trial of XBL and how does its length compare to the previous Halo titles?



Shorter than other Halo's.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah, I heard it's about 6 hours "long"



Proxy said:


> Running and gunning makes it worth it, assuming you don't die.
> 
> Question: does the Halo come with a trial of XBL and how does its length compare to the previous Halo titles?



are you by any chance the same Proxy as Proxy on CB? just asking xD


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 25, 2009)

Did anyone get Assassins Cree II?c It was kinda overlooked because of Halo 3: ODST.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 25, 2009)

...

ACII isn't even out till November.


----------



## Roy (Sep 25, 2009)

AC2 will be bigger than ODST.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 25, 2009)

wow, what an epic fail 
and yes AC2 looks 100000 times better than Halo O.D'd


----------



## Roy (Sep 25, 2009)

I hope they add extra bonus missions and stuff like that in the game.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 25, 2009)

The only games i`m really anticipating anymore are Modern Warfare 2, Forza 3, And that new grand theft auto add on


----------



## Roy (Sep 26, 2009)

Those are good games. I'm not much of a racing guy though.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello -__-


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 26, 2009)

So glad I didn't spend $60 on ODST.  Good thing my roommate bought it, now I can go ahead and pre-order Dragon Age.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 26, 2009)

^I did that a month ago, and man am I just getting more excited each day xD
it's due release November 3rd right? I might pre-order splinter cell conviction too, but I was kinda hoping for some mp news on that game first.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 26, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> ...
> 
> ACII isn't even out till November.



I thought it came out September 5th


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 26, 2009)

Or didn't think, ye?


----------



## Memos (Sep 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Or didn't think, ye?



Or made a mistake, yeah?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Memos (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah, but why the need to be rude to him? Either tell him that it's not out yet, or don't say anything at all. facepalming like that was unnecessary and so was insulting him.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 26, 2009)

...


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 26, 2009)

Kakashi vs Raikage
New videos from Grand Theft Auto IV: The Ballad of Gay Tony


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2009)

Roy said:


> AC2 will be bigger than ODST.



In terms of? Sales, lol let's be serious. Halo ODST already hit past 2 million *Outselling killzone's whole lifespan in a day * 

Also alpha protocol got pushed back


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Also alpha protocol got pushed back


Disappointing, but I'm sure the game could use it.  Needs to get a proper marketing push behind it while they are tightening up the graphics on level 3.


----------



## Roy (Sep 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> In terms of? Sales, lol let's be serious. Halo ODST already hit past 2 million *Outselling killzone's whole lifespan in a day *
> 
> Also alpha protocol got pushed back



In terms of quality, hell, ill go ahead and say that AC2 will sell huge numbers.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2009)

In Quality possibly, as long as it improves on the first I can safety say that though i loved ODST. 

However sales, hell naw not on 360 alone anyway.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 27, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Disappointing, but I'm sure the game could use it.  Needs to get a proper marketing push behind it while they are tightening up the graphics on level 3.



it's all good for me. Obsidian generally makes buggy games so this might fix some of it this time around


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 27, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^I did that a month ago, and man am I just getting more excited each day xD
> it's due release November 3rd right? I might pre-order splinter cell conviction too, but I was kinda hoping for some mp news on that game first.



Yeah, it comes out the 3rd.  And I think I'll get the Collector's Edition.  I'd like to have that extra quest and character.


----------



## Roy (Sep 27, 2009)

What does the Collectors Edition include?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Sep 27, 2009)

idk if anyone remembers but I asked a question about charging the 360 controller and then right after that I noticed it had batteries lol. so it was a stupid question, main reason though that I asked is cause I don't really play 360 much. i play more ps3,wii but that might be different now, might play more 360 lol.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 27, 2009)

Roy said:


> What does the Collectors Edition include?



A bunch of stuff.

amped up electricity.


----------



## Roy (Sep 27, 2009)

^I was talking about Splinter Cell.

I was in gamestop.com looking at AP. and the pre-order ship date says 6/1/2010...June? 2010?!


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 27, 2009)

Roy said:


> ^I was talking about Splinter Cell.
> 
> I was in gamestop.com looking at AP. and the pre-order ship date says 6/1/2010...June? 2010?!


Yeah, shit just got delayed yesterday or something.  "Summer 2010".


----------



## Roy (Sep 27, 2009)

I heard about it getting delayed, but I never thought the delay would be by this much.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 27, 2009)

That and Alpha Protocol got pushed into June of '10...shit, AP was suppose to come out in acouple weeks! fuck were they doing? lol


----------



## Roy (Sep 27, 2009)

It must have had some major problems for it to have been delayed that long.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2009)

Isn't splinter cell feb 23rd now?


----------



## Roy (Sep 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Isn't splinter cell feb 23rd now?



Yup            .


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 28, 2009)

If you're a shmup fan, I recommend buying Mushihimesama Futari ver.1.5 since it was announced as being region free. Whether Cave localizes future games depends on how well the sales are for imports. I'm reserving me copy stat yo.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 28, 2009)

Resident Evil 5: Alternative Edition announced.

You can play as Jill and Chris when they infiltrated the mysterious mansion where Wesker and Spencer was.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBffAoFNLLc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 28, 2009)

No Sheva no Buy


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 28, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> No Sheva no Buy


Jill > Sheva


----------



## Roy (Sep 28, 2009)

Is that for the PS3 version?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 28, 2009)

two of my most anticipated games got super delayed -___-
at least that'll give Dragon Age my full attention for a looong time. unless I get Borderlands and Operation FlashpointR


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 28, 2009)

Which would those be?


----------



## MS81 (Sep 28, 2009)

damn, I really looking forward to splinter cell,N3-2,Alan wake for next year!!!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 28, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Which would those be?





splinter cell and alpha protocol. 

those two, Dragon Age and borderlands are pretty much my most anticipated games right now (that WOULD come out 2009). not sure how Operation FlashpointR will turn out. looks way more down my alley than MW2 that's for sure. 

on the bright side I'll see those two even more polished than they would have been and 2010 will have a really good start to boot. can't wait for ME2


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 28, 2009)

I keep hearing about borderlands, someone want to give me a quick explanation why its so hyped? 

I'm really looking forward to Lost Planet 2, looks great


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 28, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> splinter cell and alpha protocol.


I.... care about neither. XD


----------



## Roy (Sep 28, 2009)

^

Which do you care about? I noticed that Century and I have almost the same taste in games.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 28, 2009)

Currently? Demon's Souls, ACII and MW2.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 28, 2009)

If I hear good review and feedback from a game, im gonna buy it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2009)

I loved brutal legends cutscenes, made me laugh, but the gameplay is a bit iffy. I might have to pass on it for uncharted 2.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 29, 2009)

demon souls? ps3 or a wii game or have I completely missed it? xD
AC2 looks wicked of course. but I fear it might just be AC1 with some shinier paint :/
MW2 looks like MW1 with not so shiny paint tbh. more of the same and I got bored pretty fast of the previous COD games so. not my cup of tea.



Pandaza said:


> I keep hearing about borderlands, someone want to give me a quick explanation why its so hyped?
> 
> I'm really looking forward to Lost Planet 2, looks great



it's an over the top *fps/rpg made by Gearbox* software. it has an AI system that creates like a *gazillion different weapons*. and there's different ammo as well. plus 4 different characters with different skill trees. customizable vehicles. *4 player coop online* (and offline splitscreen, but I dunno if it's 4 players offline), plus duels and normal matches that take place in in game arenas.
the graphics are kinda *cell shaded but it looks a bit handdrawn*, a bit like concept art looks for games. almost. it's really cool. and it got some whicked humour xD

okay, I guess that wasn't so quick


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2009)

PS3 game with an insane difficulty curve.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 29, 2009)

I lack ps3. 
some really cool games on that platform, though it was too expensive before, I'll get one in 2010 that's for sure. tbh I'm super happy with the 360 and it's library of games. so much better than last gen consoles


----------



## Roy (Sep 29, 2009)

I hear Borderlands has more weapons than all 360 shooters combined.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> I lack ps3.
> some really cool games on that platform, though it was too expensive before, I'll get one in 2010 that's for sure. tbh I'm super happy with the 360 and it's library of games. so much better than last gen consoles



I prefer being a PS360 owner, myself. Though I favour multi-plats on 360, especially if they're online. But fuck ever being a PSWii60 owner.


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 29, 2009)

Wii is good for the Nintendo first party, otherwise nah. I loved Smash Bro's and Mario Galaxy, I'll admit that. Probably gonna love the upcoming Metroid game too.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm a PSwii60 owner, although the last game i seriously played for wii was Mario Galaxy


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 29, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I'm a PSwii60 owner, although the last game i seriously played for wii was Mario Galaxy



I'm jealous, all I need is a PS3 and now that its cheaper I might just get one


----------



## EJ (Sep 29, 2009)

Do you create your own characters for Borderlands with the different classes, or do you pick the class you prefer with that one specific character?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> Wii is good for the Nintendo first party, otherwise nah. I loved Smash Bro's and Mario Galaxy, I'll admit that. Probably gonna love the upcoming Metroid game too.



I hated SSBB. So fucking slow.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 30, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I hated SSBB. So fucking slow.



play sonic you might feel faster


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2009)

I love my 360.

It often RRoD's me at startup.
Then I can start it with the controller.
If that doesn't work, I can start it with a different controller.
If both don't work, I can unplug and replug the power and then start it.

If nothing works, I'll send it in


----------



## Gnome (Sep 30, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I love my 360.
> 
> It often RRoD's me at startup.
> Then I can start it with the controller.
> ...



[YOUTUBE]xq6vlyNdM3I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roy (Sep 30, 2009)

My last 360 did something similar. I would get RRoD but I could always manage to turn it off and find another way to turn it on successfully. But then it finally died.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 30, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> I keep hearing about borderlands, someone want to give me a quick explanation why its so hyped?



The Diablo of FPSs.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 30, 2009)

^ with a cool art style.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 30, 2009)

Espionage said:


> Do you create your own characters for Borderlands with the different classes, or do you pick the class you prefer with that one specific character?



it's the later. there's a soldier (who looks cool) a sniper (that looks...okay) a bigass friend called Brick (he looks like shit) and the "mage" Siren (who looks ridicolous). you can change their name and colour schemes, but that's pretty much it when it comes to customizing the look of each character.

 but all of them has 3 different path's of skills to specialize in and the level cap is set at 50. for example the soldier can become a really good medic, or just a weapons specialist and the sniper can actually focus more on pisols (or his raven looking animal companion). Brick can focus on melee or becoming a tank (health points bonanza) and I haven't really read up on Siren more than that she can become invisible.

I think the most fun character wise will be to find and collect a nice variety of GUNS 
and Gearbox has talked about supporting the game with dlc so hopefully they will actually do that _(unlike some other developers who has gone out and said the same thing....)_. one can always hope, right?


----------



## MS81 (Sep 30, 2009)

Alan wake looks surperb!!! compared to Heavy Rain there Identical.

also did anyone see Nier Gestalt???


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 30, 2009)

^Heay Rain seems alot different from Alan Wake to me .__.
Alan wake is more of a horror/action game and Heavy Rain is more of an adventure/detective game, and if it's anything like Fahrenheit it'll be a really cool experience as well ^___^


----------



## Roy (Sep 30, 2009)

MS81 said:


> Alan wake looks surperb!!! compared to Heavy Rain there Identical.
> 
> also did anyone see Nier Gestalt???



What century said, they look and are very different.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 30, 2009)

Maybe meant by pure power of the graphics, then yeah they both look amazing.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 1, 2009)

More detailed look on Resident Evil 5: Another Edition.







Looks like the mansion is Spencer mansion v.2


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 1, 2009)

is that suppose to be a new story or something?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 1, 2009)

is it me or does it look like they got RE1 controlls with the pre-set camera like pictures


----------



## Roy (Oct 1, 2009)

This is weird. I know my disk drive is a bit fucked up. But it still runs some games perfectly, its only EA games that won't be played right. Well EA Sports games to be exact, Fifa 08, 09 and Madden 10 all got some fucked up scratches.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 2, 2009)

sounds like EA sports uses cheaper discs or something


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 2, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> is that suppose to be a new story or something?



It's the same shit, but I think there's just one added story which will be added onto Xbox Live as DLC, the Alternative edition is just to take advantage of Sony's new motion controller. I think, there will be only one motion controlled RE5 game, not sure.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2009)

Spoilertag that RE shit.


----------



## Slips (Oct 2, 2009)

Any one played Risen

I noticed my fav 3 letters RPG but this has gone under the radar just wondered if its worth picking up


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 2, 2009)

^haven't watched more than early gameplay/trailers and I wasn't overly impressed. if I'm not mistaken. xD


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2009)

Man, I want AC2 and MW2 already. D:


----------



## Slips (Oct 2, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^haven't watched more than early gameplay/trailers and I wasn't overly impressed. if I'm not mistaken. xD



Yeah just checked some gameplay footage on youtube

Looks like a budget version of Oblivion. Not impressed fugly looking thing too. Well was planning on picking up Fifa 2010 anyway tomorrow was just thinking of trading in ODST for it but I'll wait for something else to come out in the coming weeks


----------



## Roy (Oct 2, 2009)

^Borderlands?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2009)

Fuck FIFA.


----------



## Slips (Oct 2, 2009)

Roy said:


> ^Borderlands?



Nah dont fancy it looks like fallout 3 lite version too me


Operation Flashpoint 2 is a must buy though loved that on the PC despite how harsh it was

Brutal legend is a maybe and Forza 3 is a definite

I am alive looks promising too


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 2, 2009)

Not even slightly interested in Borderlands.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2009)

Slips said:


> Nah dont fancy it looks like fallout 3 lite version too me
> 
> 
> Operation Flashpoint 2 is a must buy though loved that on the PC despite how harsh it was
> ...



I can't understand the love for OF2, it looks like shit...Em I missing some amazing trailer or something?


----------



## Roy (Oct 2, 2009)

Slips said:


> Nah dont fancy it looks like fallout 3 lite version too me
> 
> 
> Operation Flashpoint 2 is a must buy though loved that on the PC despite how harsh it was
> ...



Oh right, you didn't like Fallout.

I Am Alive, any new news on it? I'm hyped for this game.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 2, 2009)

Roy said:


> I Am Alive, any new news on it? I'm hyped for this game.


MU

The only fairly recent stuff I've seen on the game.  Just some random screens of nothing.  Hard to be hyped on a game we really know nothing about.


----------



## Roy (Oct 3, 2009)

The setting of the game is awesome enough to get hyped.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2009)

*Naruto: Broken Bond - Review*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6xwiz68uZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2009)

Been trying to evade doing that shitfest for several months, Crazy? =p


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2009)

Trying but we had a 2-3 week break from games so It came in the mail


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 3, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I can't understand the love for OF2, it looks like shit...Em I missing some amazing trailer or something?



it's like the only hardcore, realistic shooter to ever grace a console ~~
which is why it will sell horribly bad, consoles are full of run and gunning little kids -___-


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2009)

It looks like shit though. It could be realistic sure but doesn't look fun at all. It's design is terrible, it's gameplay looks dated, it just looks like shit. I can't get over why anyone would pick it up...


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 3, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> it's like the only hardcore, realistic shooter to ever grace a console ~~
> which is why it will sell horribly bad, consoles are full of run and gunning little kids -___-



"the voice acting make you want to stab a cat" LOL!!!!!!!!!!!

the game looks so slow for some reason.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 3, 2009)

^it's a tactical game, that's why ~~



crazymtf said:


> It looks like shit though. It could be realistic sure but doesn't look fun at all. It's design is terrible, it's gameplay looks dated, it just looks like shit. I can't get over why anyone would pick it up...



watch the "fog of war" gameplay trailer. the game is like the most moody and beautiful war game ever Imo, especially for being such a huge ass open world. and if the design is horrible we can only blame real life, since everything is modeled after real guns, a real place and even the fooking explosions are more real (no more circular spheres of pure fire).

I think people who enjoy a more slow, tactical and realistic approach to war will like it whereas halo/cod people won't understand shit basically 
I read a preview from gamespy (I think it was gamespy) and that dude made a total fool of himself xD

I'd like a demo of the game before I decide if I'm picking it up tho.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 3, 2009)

Its not SLOW!  Its TACTICAL.  Get it right.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 3, 2009)

latest video OP2 video: site
I fucking laughed my ass of at the end when he pulls out the guns


----------



## Slips (Oct 3, 2009)

Got hmm cant remember the name now that Riddick game

Never played the first either so looking forward to having a crack tonight 



crazymtf said:


> I can't understand the love for OF2, it looks like shit...Em I missing some amazing trailer or something?



I loved the first on the PC still have it and play despite it looking like shit these days.

It was fantastic knowing you had to plan everything down to the last detail knowing that one shot and its all over. Sneaking past a battalion of tanks as special ops at night to taking over a team and setting them up with instructions to ambush an enemy and then getting owned because 1 tank snuck in on your blind spot.

I love the thinking behind it and hop its just as good graphics dont mean shit to me if it can match the first games style and play 



Roy said:


> Oh right, you didn't like Fallout.
> 
> I Am Alive, any new news on it? I'm hyped for this game.




Yes I like FO3 but I'm not looking for a similer setting I'd tire quickly of it



Centuryslayer said:


> latest video OP2 video:
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NARUTO-PROMO-FOIL-PR-041-NARUTO-UZUMAKI-HINATA-HYUGA_W0QQitemZ250504717706QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a533ea58a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> I fucking laughed my ass of at the end when he pulls out the guns



Looking at that vid its looks pretty decent to me

Just heard it will take 9 hours to cross the island on foot and 4 hours in a jeep. Big fucking game world. I wants it now


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 4, 2009)

^borderlands setting isn't really that close to fallout 3. fallout 3 takes place in a nuked USA. Borderlands takes place on a run down planet,plus the graphics are waaay different, as is the gameplay and general feel of the game.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2009)

I still need to buy Fallout 3. I've heard so many bad and good reviews about it but it still won game of the year. Plus my friend thats that game non-stop. He beat it like 3 times already lol.


----------



## Slips (Oct 4, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^borderlands setting isn't really that close to fallout 3. fallout 3 takes place in a nuked USA. Borderlands takes place on a run down planet,plus the graphics are waaay different, as is the gameplay and general feel of the game.



Could be right but for some reason it doesnt appeal to me 

Then again it seems like everygame under the sun is coming out in October and November

Played the demo of brutal legend last night and now thats on my list


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 4, 2009)

^ yeah october, november and  december is usually crowded with good titles ^^

Brütal Legend was actually really fun, despite the actual gameplay being very basic, the humour totally made up for it xD


----------



## Slips (Oct 4, 2009)

Modern warfare 2 is there too

I've had that pre odered for what seems like a year

Cant wait for that I'll play the first level of single player then go Ahh fuck it team deathmatch please


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^ yeah october, november and  december is usually crowded with good titles ^^
> 
> Br?tal Legend was actually really fun, despite the actual gameplay being very basic, the humour totally made up for it xD



Agreed, i thought the cinema's were great, very funny. But dunno if I like the gameplay to buy it.


----------



## Memos (Oct 4, 2009)

Has anyone here had a problem with their 360 not reading discs?

Mine seems to be having this issue. How long does it usually take to get it fixed and posted back?


----------



## Roy (Oct 4, 2009)

Memos said:


> Has anyone here had a problem with their 360 not reading discs?
> 
> Mine seems to be having this issue. How long does it usually take to get it fixed and posted back?






I still have to fix mine.


----------



## Taki (Oct 4, 2009)

Memos said:


> Has anyone here had a problem with their 360 not reading discs?
> 
> Mine seems to be having this issue. How long does it usually take to get it fixed and posted back?



10-16 days Id say.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 5, 2009)

I had that all the time before I got some other error, sent it in, got fixed and sent back in 12 days. Worked fine since.

I guess I'll get OF2 this week. It doesn't look particularly amazing but I figure it's worth a rent, if it's decent I'll buy it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 5, 2009)

^ I preordered it today, so I'll get it in 3 days (comes out the 8th here) 
I'm pretty much getting it because the first game was awesome when it was new and DR looks like a good sequel + there really isn't anything else out at the moment that I want.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2009)

I decided to send my 360 in for rrod issues, what do I need to do/provide


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyone have news about the incoming Sky TV for the xbox? Im specifically interested in the prices


----------



## Slips (Oct 5, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^ I preordered it today, so I'll get it in 3 days (comes out the 8th here)
> I'm pretty much getting it because the first game was awesome when it was new and DR looks like a good sequel + there really isn't anything else out at the moment that I want.



I'm taking Friday off for some illness that I havent decided upon yet.

It got a decent review from my 360 magazine so all bodes well.

Multiplayer sounds interesting you control up to 3 AI teammates as well as yourself should make things interesting


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2009)

Seems Magna Carta 2 is being released Friday now...yay


----------



## Slips (Oct 5, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Seems Magna Carta 2 is being released Friday now...yay



Give me more info I have nothing on that series


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2009)

Me either but the new one plays nothing like the old ones, so we'll see how it is.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 5, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I decided to send my 360 in for rrod issues, what do I need to do/provide



Nothing.  Take your harddrive out and make sure that there aren't any discs left inside.  Then stick it inside the box they sent you.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 6, 2009)

Slips said:


> I'm taking Friday off for some illness that I havent decided upon yet.
> 
> It got a decent review from my 360 magazine so all bodes well.
> 
> Multiplayer sounds interesting you control up to 3 AI teammates as well as yourself should make things interesting



 swine flu?

yeah, I can't wait to try out the mp, but I will stick to sp first so I don't make a total ass of myself online 
all these twitch shooters has probably rendered me useless for more hardcore games xD


----------



## Yosha (Oct 7, 2009)

I need help, my 360 does not read discs anymore...It just says "open tray" after it spins the disc a few times that I had just put in. Do I need to purchase a new disc drive or maybe buy disc/drive cleaner? I would of sent it in already but I have opened up my 360 before.


----------



## Felix (Oct 7, 2009)

click 2

Seriously Microsoft?


----------



## Roy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thry rip off the Wii's avatar idea then they steal Home.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 7, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> I need help, my 360 does not read discs anymore...It just says "open tray" after it spins the disc a few times that I had just put in. Do I need to purchase a new disc drive or maybe buy disc/drive cleaner? I would of sent it in already but I have opened up my 360 before.



I got that just before I got the RRoD.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

anyone here got Civ Revolution?


picking up Operation FlashpointR today


----------



## Slips (Oct 8, 2009)

Roy said:


> Thry rip off the Wii's avatar idea then they steal Home.



They can rip off every idea under the sun if I'm going to benefit from it I dun care


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 8, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> anyone here got Civ Revolution?


I am a huge Civ4 fan and convinced my sister to get CivRev for her DS, so I kinda have it.  I suppose if you brought it up hoping to play with someone online I got nothing there.



Roy said:


> Thry rip off the Wii's avatar idea then they steal Home.


If they can execute better than Home has, then sure go for it MS.  Avatars would already be better than Miis if they had some decent game integration beyond generic XBLA titles and shitty Indie games.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 9, 2009)

yeah, I mostly wanted to hear some opinons from people who've played it ^___^
I'm thinking of picking it up soon. I've always enjoyed the Civ games


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 9, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> yeah, I mostly wanted to hear some opinons from people who've played it ^___^
> I'm thinking of picking it up soon. I've always enjoyed the Civ games


I'm a bit of a Civ fanboy, so i am required to tell you it is amazing.  If you can find a good deal for $30 or so and you haven't played Civ4 extensively I would say it is an instant buy.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 9, 2009)

I've actually spent more time on Civ2 than 4, a few online matches. Civ Rev looks kinda civ lite tho? gonna check it up proper now xD


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 9, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> I've actually spent more time on Civ2 than 4, a few online matches. Civ Rev looks kinda civ lite tho? gonna check it up proper now xD


It is "consolized" in that there was substantial simplification in places, but the essence of Civilization gameplay is still there.  Once I got used to the controls and accepted that the game didn't need all the complexity that the PC version had, I felt right at home.

All of my Civ experience is with Civ4 versus computers in the various campaigns and whatnot, so I wouldn't know how CivRev holds up to Civ2 and how the multiplayer is.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 9, 2009)

OPF2 is frustrating

It's giving me checkpoints online but when you die you have to start from the beginning :/


----------



## Roy (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey guys, right now I'm paying for live monthly on a credit card. Do you guys know what I have to do if I want to cancel it? I don't see any cancellation thing on the settings or any of that shit.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 9, 2009)

Roy said:


> Hey guys, right now I'm paying for live monthly on a credit card. Do you guys know what I have to do if I want to cancel it? I don't see any cancellation thing on the settings or any of that shit.



got to xbox.com and sign in, then up by your gamertag in the corner click on the drop arrow by "My xbox". Then click "My Account".

then on the left side look for "Manage Your Payment Options" and remove your current payment.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks Stumpy ^^
I tried the demo today and the game seems sweet. kinda like the silly graphical style to be honest xD
and it's below half prize on Game so I'll probably pick it up soon-ish.
unless I get Borderlands on launch...



Sasuke said:


> OPF2 is frustrating
> 
> It's giving me checkpoints online but when you die you have to start from the beginning :/



It's awesome but sometimes I just get killed over and over until I find a better way to tackle a situation. but right now I'm stuck on the stealth mission (hip shot I think) and I just can't figure out the best way to go ahead an enter the oil station without getting shot at from EVERYWHERE 
it doesn't help that my AI companions have forgotten how to shoot PLA for massive damage either 

Hardcore mode is probably one of the most atmospheric fps things I've played in a long while <3

hit me up if you wanna coop sometime ^__^


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2009)

So been playing some Magna Carta 2. It's not bad actually I'm having a good time. Story is so/so, voice acting is actually not bad. Better then most JRPG recently. I will say the combat is fun but I'm a fan of the FF12 type battle system. Anyway need a JRPG fix this one should be just fine. I'll try doing a review by thursday!


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> So been playing some Magna Carta 2. It's not bad actually I'm having a good time. Story is so/so, voice acting is actually not bad. Better then most JRPG recently. I will say the combat is fun but I'm a fan of the FF12 type battle system. Anyway need a JRPG fix this one should be just fine. I'll try doing a review by thursday!



I remember the cover of the first one. Has a lot of boob shots on it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2009)

Only a good thing.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Only a good thing.



Some dad was buying it for his son and saw the cover and went 

Dad: Wait I'm not stupid I know why he wants this!
Me: It's ok sir we don't sell porn here
Dad: 
Me:


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 11, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> Some dad was buying it for his son and saw the cover and went
> 
> Dad: Wait I'm not stupid I know why he wants this!
> Me: It's ok sir we don't sell porn here
> ...



what he should have said is we should be selling porn here.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2009)

Whoa some of these cutscenes are crazy in this game. Juto *Main character* just made sasuke's flipping out look like shit. Mother fucking snapped a guys neck in midair and stabbed another one through a stomach. 

Anyway my thoughts about it from my XBOXlive thread - 
*
Might Be The Best JRPG Since Lost Odyssey*

Played every RPG this generation from JRPG to WRPG but for JRPG it's mostly been bad, to Average to good games with one standout JRPG for me and that was Lost Odyssey.

This game I believe is almost as good. It'd design is unique but I have to say I like the design for most of the characters and monsters *Sure every girl/women in this game got a D size but still the design for the most part is well done* As far as the story goes it's not as deep or mature as Lost Odyssey but it works and the voice acting is alot of anime voice actors which works out well. Least it's better then Last Remnant and Star Ocean.

The gameplay works a lot like FF12 and for me that's a good thing. No freeze screen or new screen just whatever you see you fight. Works out well and it's a fun battle system with having two separate weapons for total different gameplay style for each character. *Can go more in depth if you want* but overall a fun gameplay defiantly helps this staying fresh.

Overall I'm enjoying the game and hope any JRPG fan enjoys it as much as me. BTW I'm a little soft on RPGS since seems I enjoy even the most hated ones. Anyway my views on JRPG tus far.

Lost Odyssey - 9/10
Magna - Can be around 8.5 or even higher once I'm done.
Tales/Infinite - 8.3 *Gotta go with my video review scores*
Enchanted Arms - 7
Last Remnant - 5

Sure I'm missing one or two but can mention em and I'll tell ya what I think. But yeah might be my fave one since LO.


----------



## Slips (Oct 12, 2009)

Bloody AI team mates in Operation flashpoint 

Gunship sighted 

Ok AI dude go prone 
yes sir

pew pew pew pew 

Which fucking retard fired at the helicopter *dead*

Oh for fuck sake


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 12, 2009)

^Order them to hold fire or return fire only ~~
also, wedge formation (or line) + tight spread works to conceal our team whilst sneaking. oh and return fire only is almost always prefered until you're ready to assault something. I sometimes still have them on return fire only, since they well. stay hidden until detected and then they will..return fire 

@Crazymtf: cool, might check it out now 

I'm still getting somewhat butthurt in Ofp2. though it's an amazing game, but fooking hard sometimes and the checkpoint system seems rather random and has on my last checkpoint decided to put 5 enemy soldiers, that sure as hell where NOT there before, BEHIND me....


----------



## Slips (Oct 12, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^Order them to hold fire or return fire only ~~
> also, wedge formation (or line) + tight spread works to conceal our team whilst sneaking. oh and return fire only is almost always prefered until you're ready to assault something. I sometimes still have them on return fire only, since they well. stay hidden until detected and then they will..return fire



Indeed still getting use to the set up 

Is there a way to ask one particular member of your team to target someone I have a sniper who loves his machine gun


----------



## snoph (Oct 12, 2009)

Hype said:


> Bloody AI team mates in Operation flashpoint
> 
> Gunship sighted
> 
> ...



Love the sound effects 
 Pew Pew!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Hype said:


> Indeed still getting use to thethethe set up
> 
> Is there a way to ask one particular member of your team to target someone I have a sniper who loves his machine gun



get thethethe command radial up and go up/down with your left analog stick to choose between thethethe members of your team. I haven't used that function yet tbh so there might be more to it. 

oh and wtf is up with -> thethethe <- Brian, is that you?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 12, 2009)

Some admin with fuck all to do.


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2009)

Oooooo Brutal Legend got a 9.0 on IGN.

Link removed

Now whether to get it for the Xbox or PS3....


----------



## Slips (Oct 12, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Oooooo Brutal Legend got a 9.0 on IGN.
> 
> 
> 
> Now whether to get it for the Xbox or PS3....



Dont tell me that I've rang out of money so was putting it on hold for a few weeks 

and now crazy is banging on about Manga carta for fuck sake. My that credit card is looking appealing


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 13, 2009)

Inu-Sennin

Fist of the North Star meets Dynasty Warriors? wut


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 13, 2009)

how da fuck is Brutal Legend good? i thought it was just some wackass jack black promo shit.

first batman, now this? wtf? The return of random good games? seemed like nothing but sequels were good on the market for the longest.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 13, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> how da fuck is Brutal Legend good? i thought it was just some wackass jack black promo shit.
> 
> first batman, now this? wtf? The return of random good games? seemed like nothing but sequels were good on the market for the longest.


Brutal Legend is made by Double Fine with the mind of Tim Schafer behind it.  Everyone who's anyone knows they make awesome games.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 13, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Brutal Legend is made by Double Fine with the mind of Tim Schafer behind it.  Everyone who's anyone knows they make awesome games.



...i'm the unknown ninja dawg, check mah title. i'ma nobody.

never heard of Double Fine, nor mr. schaafer time to hit up wiki.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 13, 2009)

Seems I have played none of Tim Schafer's games. No wonder his name doesn't really strike me.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2009)

...kill yourself this instant.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 14, 2009)

One word:  _Psychonauts_.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2009)

Posting Magna Carta 2 review tomorrow


----------



## Roy (Oct 14, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> ...i'm the unknown ninja dawg, check mah title. i'ma nobody.
> 
> never heard of Double Fine, nor mr. schaafer time to hit up wiki.





Amanomurakumo said:


> Seems I have played none of Tim Schafer's games. No wonder his name doesn't really strike me.





Missing out on some awesome games.



So did anyone pick up BL? I wonder when crazy will do the review on it.


----------



## Munken (Oct 14, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> One word:  _Psychonauts_.



Grim Fandango > Psychonauts


----------



## raxor (Oct 14, 2009)

Munken said:


> Grim Fandango > Psychonauts



Also Full Throttle


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2009)

Roy said:


> Missing out on some awesome games.
> 
> 
> 
> So did anyone pick up BL? I wonder when crazy will do the review on it.



Wont have BL to next week


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2009)

Munken said:


> Grim Fandango > Psychonauts



Psychonauts is more easily acquired and played, though.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2009)

*My MagnaCarta 2 review - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QybBXYCAf4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 14, 2009)

nice review Crazy, now I have another game on my DOWANT list 

uuh what's BL?


----------



## Roy (Oct 14, 2009)

Brutal Legend.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2009)

*Brütal Legend.


----------



## Roy (Oct 14, 2009)

Same thing.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 14, 2009)

of course XD

man, gametrailers review of Operation FlashpointR was super flawed. Gamespots was much better :0
Link removed

now I'm gonna read IGN(orants) review for shits and giggles. >__>


----------



## Roy (Oct 14, 2009)

They're all fapping to MW2 thats why.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 14, 2009)

^either that or the lack of corridor level layout is too mind blowing ~~

both GT and IGN managed to miss some stuff on the multiplayer XD
IGN says the PC has 32 player matches. it's 16 + Ai companions. and GT missed the AI companions completely


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 15, 2009)

Brutal Legend...has some problems.

Good game, but it's really the world that makes it, not the "jack of all trades, master at none" gameplay.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 15, 2009)

So now I have a dilemma to resolve. Some weeks ago we had a freak lightning storm that fried my 360's ethernet port and now I can't connect to LIVE with it. This leaves me with two options: 1. Getting the wireless adapter and hope that it fixes the problem since it doesn't plug into the ethernet port or 2. buy a new 360 which is tempting given that the Elite is so cheap now.

Not sure which option to go with yet but I have to decide before the 30th when I go on vacation.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 15, 2009)

holy fuck!!!

try to sell the 360  and go for the Elite.


----------



## Memos (Oct 15, 2009)

Get the elite.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 15, 2009)

I agree, sell it and get the Elite.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 15, 2009)

I think I'll do just that. Though I'll need to look up how to transfer over my XBLA games and saves.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 15, 2009)

now thats going to be a problem


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 15, 2009)

You can transfer your memory from one harddrive to another.  When I switched harddrives, I just put all my save files on a memory card and transferred it over.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah. The saves seem simple enough but I've heard transferring XBLA games isn't.


----------



## Roy (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey do you guys know if the RRoD warranty from M$ is just a one time thing, or if you get another one will it cover it twice?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 17, 2009)

Roy said:


> Hey do you guys know if the RRoD warranty from M$ is just a one time thing, or if you get another one will it cover it twice?



They'll replace any amount for three years or until you void the warranty.


----------



## Roy (Oct 17, 2009)

ohh ok, cause I have a 360 that has a "Open Tray" problem as well as scratching my disks. so maybe I can just get a RRoD on purpose?


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 17, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Yeah. The saves seem simple enough but I've heard transferring XBLA games isn't.


It actually is pretty simple.

GuyKage

DRM issues may prevent you from transferring the actual games.  If you transfer the content licenses all you then need to do is transfer the save files and redownload the games.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2009)

Fuck i really want Borderlands...two friends have it, this sucks! I use to be that guy who got shit early!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 17, 2009)

What do they think of it so far?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2009)

One says it's great, other say it's amazing.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 18, 2009)

I WANTS IT!!! 

30 minute video THIS


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2009)

^I KNOW...instead i get fucking way of the Samurai...ugh...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 18, 2009)

lol, I really enjoyed the old games. especially the 2nd ^__^

getting Dragon Age soon though <3333333333


----------



## Nakor (Oct 18, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> getting Dragon Age soon though <3333333333



Me too. I pre-ordered it. I'm super excited to play it.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 18, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> It actually is pretty simple.
> 
> RivFader
> 
> DRM issues may prevent you from transferring the actual games.  If you transfer the content licenses all you then need to do is transfer the save files and redownload the games.



Bah, DRM. 

Thanks for the link though. I think I saw it once while browsing at work but it slipped my mind.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 18, 2009)

Nakor said:


> Me too. I pre-ordered it. I'm super excited to play it.



Did you pre-order the Collector's Edition?  Because I was thinking of getting that one, but Gamestop didn't have that on their website yet and Amazon has no release date for the Collector's Edition.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2009)

My *Way of The Samurai 3 - Review*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FN4pJsK1UR0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nakor (Oct 18, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Did you pre-order the Collector's Edition?  Because I was thinking of getting that one, but Gamestop didn't have that on their website yet and Amazon has no release date for the Collector's Edition.



No. I just went for the standard edition. Really wasn't any info on the collector's edition. I usually don't care much the content that is included in the collector's editions of games.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 19, 2009)

crazy; I agree on the atmosphere, it's just not there, it looks very very bland. and I thought it was for ps3 btw?

anyway, gotten around to trying out Ofp2?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2009)

PS3 and XBOX 360, graphics though would suggest otherwise. 

And Coming in tomorrow but got borderlands...so yeah gonna be awhile


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2009)

Lol mexicant.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 19, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Lol mexicant.



that doesnt answer my question.


But yeah It is pretty much a mexiCANT.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 19, 2009)

So I just checked out my rear-side USB port. IT looks like I won't have to buy a new 360 so I'll just pick up the wireless adapter. =)

Now I can pick up Forza 3 with no worries.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 19, 2009)

lucky u got u.s. acount cool.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2009)

Well got borderlands...epic? Fuck YEAH!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well got borderlands...epic? Fuck YEAH!



damn you! 
I'm getting it as soon as I can, that's for damn sure


----------



## Roy (Oct 20, 2009)

IGN gave it an 8.8.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well got borderlands...epic? Fuck YEAH!


dont know if I should get this for pc or 360.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 20, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> dont know if I should get this for pc or 360.


Go where your friends are??  If you don't have friends to play it with, I would say don't bother.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 20, 2009)

I should be getting Borderlands later this week. How about an NF game?


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 20, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> If you don't have friends to play it with, I would say don't bother.


I'm guessing you ain't buying it then.

crazy, are there any technical difference between all three versions?


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 20, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm guessing you ain't buying it then.


Ouch lol.

I didn't mean it in a "What, don't you have friends?" way.  It's just a game I would only consider buying if I knew a friend or two would buy it with me.  From what I've read, the game is not very good solo.  I would never choose to play with complete strangers coop and I would not care to spend $60 to play with people I barely know or have arranged games with on internet forums.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2009)

From what I can tell they all are about the same though sure PC fanboys will say graphics are better on the PC version. Regardless it's a great co-op game.


----------



## Roy (Oct 20, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm guessing you ain't buying it then.
> 
> crazy, are there any technical difference between all three versions?



lol. edited your post.

The review on IGN said that there are a bit of a frame rate issues on the console version, but not any major problems. since he was comparing it to the PC.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 20, 2009)

You don't need to be a fanboy to know that graphics are always better on a (capable) PC. ;3  The game was made for consoles though, so I'm sure it plays best on either of them.


----------



## The World (Oct 21, 2009)

Anyone else reserve the throat mic at gamestop? 'Cause I did. Can't wait to use that with Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks tight, but I think I'll wait to see what other people think of it.  I haven't found a really good mic for the 360 yet.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 21, 2009)

I think the sp in Borderlands is enjoyable as long as you're a lootwhore (like me) 



Stumpy said:


> You don't need to be a fanboy to know that graphics are always better on a (capable) PC. ;3  The game was made for consoles though, so I'm sure it plays best on either of them.



true, a 5 year old console just can't compete when it comes to hardware. still I feel more comfortable in my couch, playing with friends then alone by my computer. unless it's a really epic RPG.

my guess is that Borderlands is just a more enjoyable game on console (plus it has splitscreen, which is always a nice bonus).


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 21, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Anyone else reserve the throat mic at gamestop? 'Cause I did. Can't wait to use that with Modern Warfare 2.



Can't say I've ever used or seen one. Are they better than regular headsets?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2009)

My short preview on it, review I'll try to do tomorrow - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nyu38OdPQMs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 21, 2009)

^ I'm already sold but thanks for the preview, looking forward to your review despite the fact that I will buy it either way ^__^


----------



## Taki (Oct 21, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Can't say I've ever used or seen one. Are they better than regular headsets?



Supposedly. 

US Navy Seal technology. Takes vibrations from the throat and translates it into sound.


----------



## Roy (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd like to see some pictures of these "throat mics".


----------



## Taki (Oct 21, 2009)

Roy said:


> I'd like to see some pictures of these "throat mics".


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 22, 2009)

Roy said:


> I'd like to see some pictures of these "throat mics".


----------



## Kameil (Oct 22, 2009)

Magna Carter 2 is enjoyable nuff said.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Magna Carter 2 is enjoyable nuff said.



on a Scale from 1-10, ?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2009)

*My Borderlands review - 
*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei-f33O0HRo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roy (Oct 23, 2009)

hmmm. No thanks, not for 30 bucks at least.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 24, 2009)

enjoyed your review of borderlands crazymtf

my friends all have it but they are all lvl 30 now, plus their work schedules are different than mine. So i'm kinda questioning whether its worth it for me. Doesn't seem to be a game I'd want to play solo.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 24, 2009)

Fuuuuck how did I not get the memo on this...


----------



## Roy (Oct 24, 2009)

The Ballad of Gay Tony is looking like an awesome DLC. I really need to fix my 360 soon. >_<


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2009)

Nakor said:


> enjoyed your review of borderlands crazymtf
> 
> my friends all have it but they are all lvl 30 now, plus their work schedules are different than mine. So i'm kinda questioning whether its worth it for me. Doesn't seem to be a game I'd want to play solo.



Well if even one is willing to help you level you'll go from 1-30 in 2-3 days easily. Especially if high level kicks the shit out of the bosses for ya


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2009)

Dragon Ball: Raging Blast looks to be a terrible terrible game. Rather be getting the Revenge of Piccolo Daimou for the 360 then a Tenachi Budokai crap spin-off.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2009)

Loved the demo, since I haven't had a tenkachi for so long it's perfect. And not really a spin-off, it's the next in the series by the creator but decided to restart the series titles. 

Revenge game really is very meh, I'd suggest renting it at best. I'll do a full review on it soon enough and put it in Wii thread.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well if even one is willing to help you level you'll go from 1-30 in 2-3 days easily. Especially if high level kicks the shit out of the bosses for ya



Oh so you can level that quickly in the game then. Whats the max level you can get to?

I tried buying the game today at 6 different places(3 best buys, 2 gamestops, and a target), they were all sold out. Apparently I will have to wait til Monday or Tuesday to get it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah lot more people wanted it then people thought. Also top level is 50.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2009)

Most of the places I went to had the PS3 version of it, but not the 360


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 25, 2009)

My live subscription ran out. I`m about to just say fuck it and wait till friday/thursday, when The ballad of gay tony comes out, to renew it


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2009)

*My Tekken 6 Review - 
*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7JB4th2VK0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 26, 2009)

Bought Mircosoft Points 4200 today and I'm going to get Trials HD, Monkey Island and Battlefield 1942, still got 1,000 points left.

What else I should get, anyone?


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2009)

I just felt like saying to those of you who claim the new Xboxes don't get red ringed, my friend bought an Xbox 360 elite black new from Game, 2 hours later he red ringed 


And no it was not preowned or an old version.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 26, 2009)

That's clearly a defective unit, and the store' shouldn't be stocking it in the first place. 

A sound tip I came across that might prolong the life of our consoles: 



> It's known that there were design problems with the XB360 in terms of the mobo and the cooling (with the PS3 it's mostly the BD drives that go pop), but an interesting thought is that a lot of failures on XB360 could probably have been avoided by people not turning the thing off straight after playing a game.
> 
> Think of it this way, and I'd suggest that PS3 owners think about this as well. When playing a game that is utilizing all of the silicon at once, the heat builds up, the fans crank up to high speed to try and get that heat out. Now, you have finished playing and put the thing into standby or turn it off completely, what happens? Well, the silicon is still very hot and you're turning the fans off, leaving a lot of heat within the box. Turn off your oven when it's at 250 degrees celsius and see how long it takes to get down below 150! Quite a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2009)

erictheking said:


> That's clearly a defective unit, and the store' shouldn't be stocking it in the first place.
> 
> A sound tip I came across that might prolong the life of our consoles:



Actually, knowing the people working in the Game store I asked them and they said that it was actually from a new shipment so saying they shouldn't stock them is wrong, more like Microsoft shouldn't ship them


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2009)

Same happened to my friend except it was a ps3, could happen to any console. Happened to my dreamcast and ds.


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Same happened to my friend except it was a ps3, could happen to any console. Happened to my dreamcast and ds.



0.5% < 30% in failrate, even though I just came here to kinda put it in their faces since I've seen too many "It's impossible for new xboxes to get red rings"


I do agree with your statement that it could happen to any console, :/ luckily he had warranty on it and got it replaced.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2009)

30% was for the first-gen.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 26, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Bought Mircosoft Points 4200 today and I'm going to get Trials HD, Monkey Island and Battlefield 1942, still got 1,000 points left.
> 
> What else I should get, anyone?



try the Panzer General game. I found it quite satisfying ^__^


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 26, 2009)

Battlefield 1943 was a disappoint to me


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2009)

*My Video Review of Brutal Legends - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPzqVxor-VQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 26, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> try the Panzer General game. I found it quite satisfying ^__^



Isn't it like a chess game? 

If so, hell no. I don't like to play and see someone smirk and goes "Checkmate, bitch!"


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> *My Tekken 6 Review -
> *
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7JB4th2VK0[/YOUTUBE]



HOW DARE YOU HATE ON THE BOUNCER?! 

Hwoarang player I see


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 26, 2009)

Freija said:


> Actually, knowing the people working in the Game store I asked them and they said that it was actually from a new shipment so saying they shouldn't stock them is wrong, more like Microsoft shouldn't ship them


Microsoft don't care. They've been selling retailers units that they knew would fail since the launch of the console, but they've had to pay the price by extending the warranty period which means customers are covered from these RRoD issues. The retailers have to take responsibility though, they are the ones actually selling the product to you and getting your money, and that product shouldn't break down within 2 hours of getting it!

Crazy's review of Tekken : You should have spent more time reviewing the modes people actually play, like Arcade, Team Battle, Survival and the actual fighting mechanics. That Story mode looks like a horrible side thing like Tekken Force.


----------



## Roy (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks like IGN gave DJ Hero a 9


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Microsoft don't care. They've been selling retailers units that they knew would fail since the launch of the console, but they've had to pay the price by extending the warranty period which means customers are covered from these RRoD issues. The retailers have to take responsibility though, they are the ones actually selling the product to you and getting your money, and that product shouldn't break down within 2 hours of getting it!
> 
> Crazy's review of Tekken : You should have spent more time reviewing the modes people actually play, like Arcade, Team Battle, Survival and the actual fighting mechanics. That Story mode looks like a horrible side thing like Tekken Force.



Team battle and survival are same old same old, didn't improve it at all. Iron fist tournament = arcade = been done in 6 other games before hand. However Tekken force didn't unlock 80% of the items in the last tekken. In this game t*o unlock 80% of the items you MUST play single player.* Dumb fucking idea and basically forced to play if you like collecting things, and who doesn't? 

Regardless the game doesn't improve over 5 in enough ways to warrant it anything higher then a 7, maybe a 8 for fans. But if people are willing to look past the flaws more power to them.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 28, 2009)

I never cared much for fighting games. I get bored after a few matches :/

the only ones I've enjoyed was Street Fighter for the Snes and Bushido Blade for ps1/psx


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 28, 2009)

Roy said:


> Looks like IGN gave DJ Hero a 9


Don't believe Andor's lies.

There has been, as usual, some dirty shit going on behind the scenes with IGN and their advertising, this time with Activision.  It's a long an convoluted story which ultimately amounts to conspiracy theory, but I believe what I have seen.  An, at the time it was published, exclusive and glowing review?  Just happens to squeeze by with a 9.0?  Yeah, no IGN.


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 28, 2009)

Grr I've been trying to register to get a Sky iD for the Sky Player but it keeps saying the "registration service is currently unavailable" on the website. I wanna try it out dammnit!!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 28, 2009)

Unless you have Multiroom or Sky Broadband, all you're getting is Sky News.


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 28, 2009)

I have multiroom.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 28, 2009)

You should be alright then, I think that allows you to watch the current maximum 21 channels. If you have Sports and Movies, you have that as well.


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 28, 2009)

I have Sports. Will be super convenient to be able to watch the football from the comfort of my own bedroom


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 29, 2009)

> Don't believe Andor's lies.
> 
> There has been, as usual, some dirty shit going on behind the scenes with IGN and their advertising, this time with Activision. It's a long an convoluted story which ultimately amounts to conspiracy theory, but I believe what I have seen. An, at the time it was published, exclusive and glowing review? Just happens to squeeze by with a 9.0? Yeah, no IGN.


*Wonder what those guys will give a game like Modern Warfare 2, then? Could it be that it gets 20 out of 10? The game will be that awesome anyway.*


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 29, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Don't believe Andor's lies.
> 
> There has been, as usual, some dirty shit going on behind the scenes with IGN and their advertising, this time with Activision.  It's a long an convoluted story which ultimately amounts to conspiracy theory, but I believe what I have seen.  An, at the time it was published, exclusive and glowing review?  Just happens to squeeze by with a 9.0?  Yeah, no IGN.



While IGN sucks on a normal bases the game seems fun, most places seem to say it's a worthy addition to music genre games, and since up till now there's been no good hip-hop/rap music games I'ma try it out.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 29, 2009)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> *Wonder what those guys will give a game like Modern Warfare 2, then? Could it be that it gets 20 out of 10? The game will be that awesome anyway.*


The content of IGN's DJ Hero review is actually more disgusting than the score.  I don't want to dwell on it since it is conspiracy, but the point simply is IGN is disgusting.


crazymtf said:


> While IGN sucks on a normal bases the game seems fun, most places seem to say it's a worthy addition to music genre games, and since up till now there's been no good hip-hop/rap music games I'ma try it out.


That's fine.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 29, 2009)

I can see DJ hero earning a 9 from someone who really likes mash-ups. The games more of an 8 though in my book if you like slapping numbers onto things. It has some weird stuff in it that distracts from the experience but it's probably the second best music game this year.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 29, 2009)

i will definitely not buy DJ hero, mainly because i don't want anymore plastic shit with my games.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 31, 2009)

My X-box has the Open Tray Error what do i do!


----------



## Roy (Oct 31, 2009)

^You should fix it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 31, 2009)

Any reviews on Tekken 6?


----------



## Twilit (Oct 31, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Any reviews on Tekken 6?


GT gave it like an 8.4 or 8.6 or something like that.

It looks really nice. Recycled some animations from predecessors, but still a solid fighter, worth it for any fans of the series.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 31, 2009)

fuck all these other games.. I`m just not into it as much i guess. Boarderlands does look cool though

I`m still bout to pick up Ballad of Gay tony and Forza 3 this weekend though


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2009)

DJ hero is pretty damn fun. I suck at it of course but still a blast.


----------



## Slips (Nov 1, 2009)

Modern warfare 2 is going to save me a shit load of cash

I'll be busy with it for a year at least


----------



## Taki (Nov 1, 2009)

Can somebody help me with my wireless network issue?


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 1, 2009)

Hype said:


> Modern warfare 2 is going to save me a shit load of cash
> 
> I'll be busy with it for a year at least



I wish I could get so involved with a multiplayer game, I hit a wall playing CoD4 only twelve hours in.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 2, 2009)

^same here. the only reason I play Gow2's Horde mode is basically because I can splitscreen it online with my gf and play with my friends at the same time. that and the game is pretty decent tbh. even if Horde gets a bit routine after awhile :/
I mix it up with L4D and GRAW2 (not so much anymore).

and lately I've been really into Ofp2's Annihilation mode (team death match). they need to release that patch ASAP though, and more maps would be nice. 2 maps, albeit huge, is still two maps.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 2, 2009)

Taki said:


> Can somebody help me with my wireless network issue?



Use an ethernet cable.

Anyone have DJ Hero yet? Played it at my usual store, and it was pretty fun.


----------



## Taki (Nov 2, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Use an ethernet cable.



Were would I connect it to on my modem? The only ethernet slot is taken by my computer.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2009)

Dragon Age Origins...awesome...you all pick up now!


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 2, 2009)

Why? Tell me why first, then maybe.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2009)

One of the most interesting stories in games. 

Cool design. 

Bioware


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> One of the most interesting stories in games.



Oh really? What about it then?



> Cool design.



What's cool about it?



> Bioware



Not an argument per say, but I suppose BioWare's credentials speak for themselves. 

Maybe I'm just being a prick here, for the sake of being a prick. Forgive me. 

My wallet won't allow for it at the present time though. Maybe in December.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Dragon Age Origins...awesome...you all pick up now!



Nice...I ordered it online, so I hope I'll get it soon...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm just waiting for the 5th, so I can pick up my preordered copy at gamestop after my exam on the same day ^__^


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm gonna skimp on Dragon Age till sometime next year, I think. MW2 comes first, then possibly either DJ Hero or Assassin's Creed 2. Next year comes Mass Effect 2 and (possibly) SSFIV.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 2, 2009)

@taki wat is your issue

got the ballad of gay tony today pretty decent so far seems the driving has improved some what  although fuckin cpu drivers are still thick as shit


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 2, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> I'm just waiting for the 5th, so I can pick up my preordered copy at gamestop after my exam on the same day ^__^



Nice, celebrate the end of exams by playing the shit out of it.

I just got the e-mail confirming that it was just shipped today.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 3, 2009)

guy left for dead 2 the demo is out in marketplace it a online demo to.


----------



## Slips (Nov 3, 2009)

Bloody postal strikes 

Just upgraded my MW2 pre-order to special delivery from standard to make sure I get it on amazon 


Looking at dragon age now according to play.com they have it in stock ready to ship a few days early I dont get paid for another 2 weeks but I'm tempted to just fling it on my credit card


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2009)

Postal strike? Wtf?

Germany has delivery problems and now the british go on fucking strike? How am I supposed to get my games 

Just ordered Dragon Age, Ninja Blade and Force Unleashed Ultimate Sith Edition from the island.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Postal strike? Wtf?
> 
> Germany has delivery problems and now the british go on fucking strike? How am I supposed to get my games
> 
> Just ordered Dragon Age, Ninja Blade and Force Unleashed Ultimate Sith Edition from the island.



Ninja blade I will forever say is one of the most underrated games. God I loved that game but I'm a sucker for QTE.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 3, 2009)

Ninja Blade seemed very repetitive. But I do like the game's ultimate finisher on bosses.


----------



## Slips (Nov 3, 2009)

Ninja blade another game that needs completing 

I'm a twat for putting games to one side when others come out


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Ninja blade I will forever say is one of the most underrated games. God I loved that game but I'm a sucker for QTE.



I actually only KNOW of ninja blade because of your review, so props for that man. 

I didn't buy it until now for price reasons... now they throw it out for like 15 euro so I'm game.


----------



## Taki (Nov 3, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> @taki wat is your issue



Its giving me a error saying it cant find an IP address, its set to automatic, and its finding it. Still giving me an issue.

It says put in an IP address manually, I do that, I get an error message.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 3, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I actually only KNOW of ninja blade because of your review, so props for that man.
> 
> I didn't buy it until now for price reasons... now they throw it out for like 15 euro so I'm game.



I have to pick it up now!!


----------



## Roy (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey guys, If I buy an Arcade can I use the Hard Drive I have now on that one?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2009)

Picked up call of duty today, will post impressions.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> Hey guys, If I buy an Arcade can I use the Hard Drive I have now on that one?



i think you can, about 90% sure


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> Hey guys, If I buy an Arcade can I use the Hard Drive I have now on that one?



Yeah, you can.  That's what I did.  Are they still selling Arcades?  I think they stopped making them, right?


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> Hey guys, If I buy an Arcade can I use the Hard Drive I have now on that one?



yeah thats what i did. it works np


----------



## Roy (Nov 5, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Yeah, you can.  That's what I did.  Are they still selling Arcades?  I think they stopped making them, right?



Yeah they are..The thing is that Wal Mart is having a special where if you buy an arcade they'll give you a 100 dollar gift card


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice.  That's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## Gnome (Nov 6, 2009)

^ looks like Uber Epic bejeweled 
is that on XBL arcarde? if so i might buy it lol, still have 1200 left over MS points


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 6, 2009)

XBLA + PC

PopCap + Square Enix

Win + Win


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2009)

So anyone else buy DJ Hero?


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

Nope..did you?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2009)

Grammar provides for that answer.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2009)

I think Crazy did or plans to.  I'm done with over priced peripheral based games unless that shit really brings something new to the table.


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

Crazy did buy it, he said its fun.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 7, 2009)

I shun games that sell with little plastic peripherals now. I dont want anymore plastic crap


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2009)

I got it for 28 Euro's, so that wasn't a problem. xD

It's a lot more fun than GH/RB. You feel more involved, plus you look less of an ass than you do with a fisher price guitar.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 7, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I got it for 28 Euro's, so that wasn't a problem. xD
> 
> It's a lot more fun than GH/RB. You feel more involved, plus you look less of an ass than you do with a fisher price guitar.



well thats always good.

i don't like the song list all that much though


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2009)

You might think that at first, but the mixes are really rather nice. I fucking hate current BEP, but DJH makes me able to stand hearing Boom Boom Pow. It's a nice change of pace from most games, though you do really feel it in your scratching-shoulder. xd

Plus the Activision-made DJ's are nice and varied, and the gear available looks tasty, even though most of it is fake.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2009)

I got the South Park tower defense game and I love it, it's fun as hell.

Can anyone recommend me a good live arcade game that I can get for 800 points?


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 8, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I got the South Park tower defense game and I love it, it's fun as hell.
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a good live arcade game that I can get for 800 points?



Well I don't know which you already have so I'm going to throw out a list of games I enjoyed for that price and lower



*Spoiler*: _games for XBLA for 800 micro soft points_ 



*Bomberman Live*-It's simple, it's fun, though It could have more. You could get this but there is better

*Marble Blast Ultra*-easy marble rolling to collect gems and finish levels. Multiplayer is pretty easy but fun none the less

*Marathon Durandal*-This game is pretty fun. Good story(if you find it). 16 player co-op and multiple multiplayer modes ( if you actually find anyone).
Motion sickness and massive amounts of getting lost in single player are it's downfalls 

*Mega Man 9*- personally haven't played it but if it's anything like the classics it should be good.

*N+*- old fashioned platforming. Level creating. and a free add on. co-op, multiplayer. Though multiplayer is lacking in people.

*Uno*- it's the card game with a reasonable community

*Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix*- 2D fighting game with a community last time I checked.

*Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3*- Pretty fun classic fighting game, not crappy like the last game. Though the single player is insanely hard and it's plagued by most problems fighting games face online. Like move spamming.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

Mega Man 9


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 8, 2009)

try out the trial versions of the games that appeal to you ^__^

some picks:
castle crashers
Panzer General
Puzzle Quest
that other tower defense game (the sci fi one, can't remember the name I'm afraid)


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2009)

I love the angry japanese announcer in the game and the dialogue is awesome. Like when you unlock Craig and in the next cutscene cartman is like "Craig unlocked? Who wants to unlock craig he's an asshole" .

And thanks for your suggestions everyone.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 8, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I love the angry japanese announcer in the game and the dialogue is awesome. Like when you unlock Craig and in the next cutscene cartman is like "Craig unlocked? Who wants to unlock craig he's an asshole" .
> 
> And thanks for your suggestions everyone.



lol, i just bought that game a week ago. it's pretty hilarious...Level Compreet-o!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> lol, i just bought that game a week ago. it's pretty hilarious...Level Compreet-o!



Japanese announcer is awesome.

I was laughing so hard at the Mongolian cutscene in the city wall level. It's such a great game for fans of south park.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2009)

My Dragon Ball: Raging Blast Review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_Qi1yeothk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## little nin (Nov 9, 2009)

> This console has been banned for violations of the Terms of Use. To protect the Xbox LIVE service and its members, Microsoft does not provide details about console bans. There is no recourse for Terms of Use Violations





Worth it though, I'll keep the old xbox and my bro has an elite now 

wow crazy, the reviews are a lot better than the last 1 I saw, which must've been around Army of Two times


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2009)

little nin said:


> Worth it though, I'll keep the old xbox and my bro has an elite now
> 
> wow crazy, the reviews are a lot better than the last 1 I saw, which must've been around Army of Two times



Modded 360? 

And thanks, yeah that's like 2 years


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2009)

love my 360..  it's soo awesome. My life would suck without it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 9, 2009)

The Boss said:


> love my 360..  it's soo awesome. My life would suck without it.



 mine RROD'd today. goddammit 
luckily I'm borrowing my brothers 360 while he's away ^__^


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2009)

Got two 360's just incase of RROD


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 9, 2009)

rich bastard! 

gonna get a ps3 ASAP just in case my future 360 fails me as well.


----------



## Roy (Nov 9, 2009)

crazy will always be ready to play


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh yeah. 2 PS3's, 2 XBOX 360, 2 PSP, 2 DS...I'm a idiot for wasting money but at least I'll NEVER be bored


----------



## Little Washu (Nov 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> My Dragon Ball: Raging Blast Review -


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2009)

Well that's why this game offers a Dojo to train


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Oh yeah. 2 PS3's, 2 XBOX 360, 2 PSP, 2 DS...I'm a idiot for wasting money but at least I'll NEVER be bored



 Oh my fucking maker!  ... r what do you do with those that you dun use? Display them? :ho


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2009)

Yep, and put the bigger ones in boxes until I need to use em. I should rent em out and make money!


----------



## EJ (Nov 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Yep, and put the bigger ones in boxes until I need to use em. I should rent em out and make money!



So you picked up MW2?

Did you find that it lived up to the hype?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2009)

In some ways. I'm debating to upload my review up on tube yet or wait till more video reviews go up. I may just wait to be sure.


----------



## EJ (Nov 9, 2009)

Cool, I enjoy watching your reviews man. I don't see biased opinions on your side, and you just say it how it is.


Eh, now it seems like I'm sucking ya. 


Anyways, keep up the good work!


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 9, 2009)

Eh, I wouldn't be surprised if Crazy doesn't much care for MW2. He didn't exactly fawn over the first one like most.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2009)

While you make a good point my friend this one is much better then the first. 

My *Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 Review* - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmYMw2IMouw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 10, 2009)

A Call of Duty that you liked?  No way...


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 10, 2009)

CoD getting a 9 from Crazy? I'm gonna eat that shit up.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 10, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> CoD getting a 9 from Crazy? I'm gonna eat that shit up.



There's just something odd about seeing someone say something positive towards a review for a triple A title.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2009)

Indeed if anyone loved 4 I can't see how MW2 won't be one of there fave games they ever played. This is a true sequel IMO, a very kickass single player.


----------



## Slips (Nov 10, 2009)

I have it installing as we type

not even going to bother with single player for months straight online for me


----------



## The Boss (Nov 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Yep, and put the bigger ones in boxes until I need to use em. I should rent em out and make money!



Sometimes things that don't get uses breaks.  Shit sucks.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2009)

That would suck and now since you said that it'll probably happen, thank you


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 10, 2009)

ooooh jinxed 

no worries crazy, I can take care of your extras for you


----------



## The Boss (Nov 10, 2009)

Well.. it happened to me.  I was just trying to help.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 11, 2009)

I was playing Modern Warfare 2 last night, just doing some spec-ops when all of a sudden, the 360 got RRoD...shit...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 11, 2009)

Gonna send mine in tomorrow, hooray.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 11, 2009)

Which I'm currently waiting for MW2 to arrive (Bitches, ) and I'm playing classic Monkey Island at the moment.

So I might expect it but would Monkey Island 2 to arrive on XBox in the future?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2009)

Damn I need to get Modern Warfare 2, but i'm buying Assassin's Creed 2 first .


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2009)

So I heard Dragon Age is a pretty good game


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 12, 2009)

I think you heard right.

And one of my roommates borrowed his brother's 360, so we can play Modern Warfare 2 while his is being fixed for RRoD.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2009)

TWF said:


> So I heard Dragon Age is a pretty good game



It's getting pretty good reviews. I'll probably gamefly it .


----------



## Roy (Nov 12, 2009)

I need to buy it


----------



## Gabe (Nov 12, 2009)

i also need to buy Dragon Age i like this types of games. i also want to get the new max payne 3 game. and assassins creed. but luckily there is still time for MP3 game. i have to decide which one to buy Dragon Age or Assassins Creed


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2009)

You can't go wrong either way .


----------



## Roy (Nov 12, 2009)

Personally, I would go with Dragon Age. AC2 will be awesome, DA is already awesome. And you get like what...over 100 hours of game play..jeez...


----------



## little nin (Nov 12, 2009)

Gonna have to get that then 



crazymtf said:


> Modded 360?
> 
> And thanks, yeah that's like 2 years



Modded for the greater good


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 12, 2009)

for ?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2009)

After the boring ass UFC hell no.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes Twitter and FB in my 360!


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 12, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> After the boring ass UFC hell no.



You really think that EA Sports will produce a game as bad as THQ's?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2009)

Fight Night round 4 wasn't as good as 3. I lose faith


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 12, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Fight Night round 4 wasn't as good as 3. I lose faith



My only real problem with FNR4 was how cartoony it was. I enjoyed it until I watched some youtube fights featuring Tyson and realized that thanks to the cartoony style that it didn't resemble him at all, the fact that with all of the DLC packs they've released so far they still haven't released a FPPOV option patch saddens me.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 12, 2009)

My Xbox peen is finally 10,000 points large.  This is one of the greatest moments in my life.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 12, 2009)

Dragon age *<3*
seriously one of the best RPG's in a long while


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2009)

Congratz Stumpy! 

Playing DBZ - DA - COD MW2...damn! And got Bayonetta on ps3 and New Super Mario Tomorrow


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 12, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> Dragon age *<3*
> seriously one of the best RPG's in a long while



Best RPG since Mass effect


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 14, 2009)

There are a bunch of Alan Wake videos to be found on GT. They are awesome. The atmosphere is palpable! The lighting especially, is being put to great use.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2009)

Alan Wake does look like a good game.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 14, 2009)

Wake does walk funny though. Maybe that's just me, nitpicking. 
Interest level did go up quite a bit though.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 14, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Wake does walk funny though. Maybe that's just me, nitpicking.
> Interest level did go up quite a bit though.


I guess you've never played Max Payne before.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 14, 2009)

Correct! 

I've never played Mass Effect either! 

Well, I have, but the disc was damaged at a certain point in the game so I had to return it and never went back to it. Will remedy that in December.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2009)

*My Assassins Creed 2 Video Review - *
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oerq1D_TMlM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 19, 2009)

@Crazy mofo: AWESOME STUFF!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, so XMAS arrives soon.

So I think I shall just put one game my little list. Which one of the three games should I put on?

Assassin Creed 2 (If it have subtitles.), Left For Dead 2 (Maybe I should get LFD1 first? ) or Bordersland?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 20, 2009)

If it have? =p


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 20, 2009)

I put Orochi Warriors 2 on mine


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2009)

List of christmas gifts is always so hard since my nerdish ass bought everything game related it falls back on cloths and gift cards.


----------



## Munken (Nov 20, 2009)

Borderlands is only worth getting if you have someone to play it with tbh.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 20, 2009)

Apparently Peggle Nights came out as a DLC pack for XBLA Peggle recently.  Why the hell hasn't this been properly advertised?  Will gladly give Popcap $5 for that.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> I've never played Mass Effect either!


fffffffffffff------ fail.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 24, 2009)

Bit late for the party...but Borderlands sure did take up a huge chunk of my time this past week. So happy I sold Brutal Legend for it.


Munken said:


> Borderlands is only worth getting if you have someone to play it with tbh.



Entire first playthrough was completely single-player, loved it. Only problem I had was the Krom bossfight, being on rickety bridges and small platform isn't that great when you're being bombarded with rockets that can throw you twenty feet. Someone being there to aggro would have definitely made that part a lot less frustrating since the actual boss is a cake walk.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 24, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> *My Assassins Creed 2 Video Review - *
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oerq1D_TMlM[/YOUTUBE]



So they got a subtitles, eh? Unlike AC 1 

I'm sold. AC2 shall be my xmas gift.

By the way, I shopped around in my local shop and noticed some dirty bearded guy on XBox magazine and I realised that it's no other then MOTHERFUCKING PSYCOPATH LYNCH!! 

So there will be Kane & Lynch 2? Bring it on as long as they improve their aiming system.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2009)

Enjoy it and I'm excited for K&L2 if they improve it it can be great.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

Alright started Ninja Blade

Quite fun so far, the action is extremely over the top badass


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 30, 2009)

i've been hearing a lot of good stuff bout ninja blade.. should prolly check it out...

and who recommends "Borderlands"? I've still haven't made up my mind if i want to get that game...


----------



## EJ (Nov 30, 2009)

Am I the only one who has mixed feelings about COD MW2?

I swear, I like and hate it at the same time.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2009)

Ninja blade is a great action game IMO, pick it up!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 30, 2009)

Damn I'm glad Cave made Mushihimesama Futari region-free. Been in heaven since the game arrived on Friday.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Ninja blade is a great action game IMO, pick it up!



I was just watching some youtube stuff on Ninja blade! I will pick up after christmas.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Ninja blade is a great action game IMO, pick it up!



Yeah it's really cheap now, I got it for like 15 euro

The amount of gameplay was quite perfect for that price, and I can play it again to unlock more stuff and get better scores since I ignored most hidden pieces/moji


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Ninja blade is a great action game IMO, pick it up!



m'kay. 

who has fifa 10 here?

lets hook up online


----------



## Yosha (Dec 2, 2009)

anyone have a site that sells custom painted 360 controllers? There used to be one, but I can't find it because google is being a bitch.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 2, 2009)

?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm tempted to buy AC2. I didn't really like the first one but all of these rating might make it on my xmas list.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 2, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> I'm tempted to buy AC2. I didn't really like the first one but all of these rating might make it on my xmas list.



the first was ok... two is a massive improvement but. there are issues...



oh and anyone know how to get this gamer pic?


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 6, 2009)

bumping in 360


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 6, 2009)

Bayonetta...was pretty cool


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2009)

OH it's beyond cool sir, beyond.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 7, 2009)

lol

yes, it seems that I might actually buy it, sooner or later. haven't bought a in this genre since...well, Devil May Cry 2


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2009)

Demo is good, game is mother fucking mindblowing. Also working towards my achievements being 66666. Not far now


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 7, 2009)

Damn...I'm at like, 11000.  

Too bad I don't have the money for it...Gonna get Mass Effect 2 instead.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 7, 2009)

you complaining lol

i barely have 2k


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 7, 2009)

lol, just played that 1 vs 100 xbox live game.. 

it was fun!!


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 7, 2009)

I`ve got a 100 dollar gift card and ive still got like 82 dollars left. I want to buy a new game. What should i get? I was gonna get Forza 3 at first, but im not sure now


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 7, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> lol, just played that 1 vs 100 xbox live game..
> 
> it was fun!!



Don't plan on winning though. There's on guy called a patch of blue who always wins  ALWAYS.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 7, 2009)

Imo, it's only worth it to get a car game if you have a steering wheel


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 13, 2009)

My play and charge thing finally broke after buying it about four years ago.  The batteries are fine, but the connector won't charge the battery any more.

And man am I excited for Halo: Reach...


----------



## Gnome (Dec 13, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> Don't plan on winning though. There's on guy called a patch of blue who always wins  ALWAYS.



Omg i hate A Patch of Blue, he won't be on the list of Top ten half of the game and then somehow ends up winning.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 13, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> My play and charge thing finally broke after buying it about four years ago.  The batteries are fine, but the connector won't charge the battery any more.



Mine broke not too long ago also. The thing is it didn't actually charge the battery, but it could still keep the controller alive as long it was plugged in. After it got unplugged the controller died.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 13, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Omg i hate A Patch of Blue, he won't be on the list of Top ten half of the game and then somehow ends up winning.



It's bloody bullshit how he wins.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 14, 2009)

he be hacking yo?


----------



## MS81 (Dec 16, 2009)

damn, I really wanna see what the new X-engine can do now!!! 

I wonder if there are more games besides Halo Reach using it?


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 19, 2009)

EPIC WIN is written all over this game...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 19, 2009)

never really been a fan of splinter cell... the visuals look awesome tho 



edit: holy fuck!!

i've become a believer  game has epic win all over it!


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 19, 2009)

Sooo fucking happy to finally be getting a Splinter Cell game again.

edit: Worms 2: Armageddon on sale for 400 points today only.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 19, 2009)

that coop video made me jizz in my pants


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 19, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> that coop video made me jizz in my pants


Very much so.

Bought Worms 2, but still waiting on fucking UPS to ship my Xbox back.  Has been repaired for over a week, but hasn't shipped out fuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 19, 2009)

That co-op is so hot. :33


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 19, 2009)

I've been hearing good things about Dragon age Origins and Darksiders. Any reviews?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 22, 2009)

The One on 1 vs 100 just used a lifeline on a question asking what color the A button was on Xbox 360 controllers... I don't understand.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> I've been hearing good things about Dragon age Origins and Darksiders. Any reviews?



Dragon Age is best on PC and Darksiders isn't out yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 23, 2009)

Darksiders scored to 9's in a row. Looks really good, can't wait for it. 

Dragon age is an amazing rpg. 

Bayonetta got a 9.5 on IGN and A on 1up. Check this amazing game out people! My score is a 9.6 on 360!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 23, 2009)

Dragon age is beast. Played it for like 32 hours straight when i borrowed my friends xbox, im am gonna get it when i buy a ps3.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 23, 2009)

wtf, the army of two 2 ( I love saying that) demo wasn't the same so-so game as the first one. it was actually pretty good. granted splitscreening it on the hardest difficulty might have made it better but they seem to have really made a number on this one. ^__^


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 29, 2009)

the first one was fun


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2009)

Demo was decent, I'll rent it, but didn't love it. Still feels clunky and such.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 29, 2009)

How much would an HDMI cable cost for the 360? that takes care of audio and video right?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2009)

Got mine at my store for 20 bucks.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm about to get one. It probably wont be 20 though


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2009)

Depends on the length. Any HDMI cable will do nicely.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone gracious enough to donate a free month xbl card if they have available, I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Roy (Dec 30, 2009)

^ 

the old ryoma emote is perfect for this scenario.


----------



## mettstraw (Dec 30, 2009)

Just curious, but I read somewhere, can't remember where, that the XBOX 360 controller will work on the PC. Is this true???


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 30, 2009)

I think a wired one would


----------



## Hentai (Dec 30, 2009)

mettstraw said:


> Just curious, but I read somewhere, can't remember where, that the XBOX 360 controller will work on the PC. Is this true???


Yes it does. There are even Xbox controllers specificity sold for PCs


----------



## MS81 (Dec 30, 2009)

you gotta get HDMI 1.3, I'm getting a 120HZ HDMI for my 42 1080P 120hz


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2009)

Darksiders getting very nice scores, 10, 9.8, 9.5 and a 9 plus gameinformer gives it a 8.5. Seems a must buy for me.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 30, 2009)

.ProFound. said:


> I'm about to get one. It probably wont be 20 though



Don't spend more than 20 and don't bother with the hype of the Monster Cables or whatever they decide to call themselves now. They all are gonna do the exact same thing.



Hentai said:


> Yes it does. There are even Xbox controllers specificity sold for PCs



And those are just the same 360 controllers repackaged but with the driver CD.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 30, 2009)

.ProFound. said:


> How much would an HDMI cable cost for the 360? that takes care of audio and video right?



 is your friend


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2009)

so many action games coming out around the beginning of next year: Bayonetta, Darksiders, Dante's Inferno and GoW 3 

already have Darksiders pre-ordered


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 31, 2009)

so i finally have my xbox back after a FULL year, stupid ex is a lazy bitch

So what games should I get for it? I havent played on a 360 since the second of january 2009

long time I know


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 31, 2009)

Dragon Age Origins and Modern Warfare 2 are the main ones that come to mind.  And Mass Effect 2 comes out in a bit less than a month.  ODST is worth a rent or just wait until the price drops a bit more.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 1, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Demo was decent, I'll rent it, but didn't love it. Still feels clunky and such.



I enjoy the feeling of weight on the characters, I loathe feeling like a floating camera with a gun attached, like in most games (that is soooo last decade!) Killzone 2 did a great job with adding some weight behind the character.

I just hope Ao2-2 is longer and more varied than the first game (which was a 5-6/10 for me).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 1, 2010)

yo guys, can someone tell me which cable i need to connect the xbox to home theatre receiver with digital optical cable?  I have the optical cable,  i need the hole


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 1, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> yo guys, can someone tell me which cable i need to connect the xbox to home theatre receiver with digital optical cable?  I have the optical cable,  i need the hole



Grab the Component cable that came with your 360. The hole is on the switch, for some odd reason. 

No HMDI on your receiver?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 1, 2010)

no hdmi input, and i bought the arcade, don't have component cable


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 1, 2010)

You're shit out of luck then.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 1, 2010)

Anyone know any good ways to clean a disc?

My 360 says that it can't read my disc; I checked it, and I can't see any scratches, so it may just be dirty.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 2, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> You're shit out of luck then.



what? u mean i can't buy that cable?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Anyone know any good ways to clean a disc?
> 
> My 360 says that it can't read my disc; I checked it, and I can't see any scratches, so it may just be dirty.



i had this problem with MW2, i used a really soft cloth and rubbed the disc really hard. it worked again.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try doing that.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2010)

Picked up Bayonetta on 360, the real true version, and it's fucking amazing.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 2, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> what? u mean i can't buy that cable?



Oh sure you can. I shouldn't have assumed you wouldn't be willing to. Microsoft call it the Hybrid Cable.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 2, 2010)

anyone know how to connect to xbl via a computer? do i just need to setup the IP's on the network and the 360?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 2, 2010)

Little message from Sakaguchi:

“Happy New Year.
2010 is the year of my long-awaited new blockbuster project.
I’m putting my heart and soul into this production. I’m taking a full swing and making this the best project.
Oh, by the way, We are also working on a project for iPhone.
This should be released soon as well.
We will put our efforts together and do our best!
I’m sure you’ll Love it.”

If only he'd put up some screens.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2010)

Sounds good, i agree though I would really like to see pics


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2010)

how do i get my game disc out of a RROD 360? It just RR'd on me out of nowhere and i just wanna get my game out before i smash this bitch up with my hammer and cargo boots.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 2, 2010)

just switch it on (so that the red rings light up) and press the tray? that worked for me anyways >__>


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I did too.  And if it doesn't work, then I'm sure that there are videos on youtube that show you how to do it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2010)

just picked up Darksiders, it came with a War action figure


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Awesome fucking game, loving it!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2010)

i just put it in


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 5, 2010)

I really hate all the art for Darksiders I've seen so far.  Especially the box art.  At least many people seem to be enjoying the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2010)

I love the art design. It's very comic style spawn thing going on. I don't get to see it in many games so it's always nice.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> I really hate all the art for Darksiders I've seen so far.  Especially the box art.  At least many people seem to be enjoying the game.



you must be insane, joe mad does great art. i like it at least.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks like WoW fan art to me 

Todd McFarlane is also a good comparison who also happens to be an artist I don't care at all for.  Art won't break a good game though surely.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 6, 2010)

Alrighty im ready for a month worth of gaming

I bought 

ACII: white edition
bayonetta
magna carta II
star ocean:TLH
Forza 3
tales of vesperia

in one day

The same day when I was looking for a new controller since my old one had a broken right trigger. I decided to sell my 360 to my mate and thus I also bought the limited edition forza 360 elite pack

Hooked that sucker up with sum HDMI


----------



## Lucius (Jan 6, 2010)

way to go!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 6, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Alrighty im ready for a month worth of gaming
> 
> I bought
> 
> ...





nicely done mate


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 6, 2010)

If I can get hold of some extra money il probably buy darksiders one of these days too


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 6, 2010)

damn, that's a long list of games


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 6, 2010)

I think I missed one or two.

I know I bought the sequel of this "horror insane people on drugs trying to kill you and your trying to solve murders" fps

but I forgot the name


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 6, 2010)

uuh? condemned? I have no idea. fear2? 

I want that Blood Bowl game, but the PC version seems far superior :/


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 6, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I think I missed one or two.
> 
> I know I bought the sequel of this "horror insane people on drugs trying to kill you and your trying to solve murders" fps
> 
> but I forgot the name



mmmmm Condemned 2 is hot


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Looks like WoW fan art to me
> 
> Todd McFarlane is also a good comparison who also happens to be an artist I don't care at all for.  Art won't break a good game though surely.



Similar to World of warcraft but with this it's all demons and angels so it fits unlike humans and elfs being huge with big plates of armor. 

Though I do think art can hurt a game, I think brink is very very ugly cause similar to team fortress art design so I have like no interest in it. 

And that's condemned 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2010)

My video review on darksiders!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWCYnoGx4Do[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 7, 2010)

Man, Banjo Kazooie Nuts & Bolts has gotten me all nostalgic for good old games.  Coincidentally, Stephen Totilo at Kotaku published a great on the game earlier today.  The game is $20 and a lot more fun than people may think ;3


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Alrighty im ready for a month worth of gaming
> 
> I bought
> 
> ...



Very nice .


----------



## jackprw1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm new to the xbox scene...just purchased a 360
I'm just curious to know if I can burn some old xbox games and play on the 360? I'm pretty doubtful but thought it would be worth asking. Thanks!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 8, 2010)

yeah its condemned 2 game was 8 bucks so I picked it up.

I am thinking of getting H: ODST for the reach epic you get with it. but im not sure :ho

I want to buy darksiders and ME2 but my moneys is gone :ho


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 8, 2010)

has anyone played the dark void demo??

its really awesome! pek


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 8, 2010)

preordered the Mass effect 2 CE. that boxart is just too darn hot :fap


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2010)

just finished Darksiders, the end was so awesome. if i don't get a sequel someone will die...no, seriously.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 8, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> has anyone played the dark void demo??
> 
> its really awesome! pek


Flying around was pretty sweet and the controls of the shooting worked well enough, but I could hardly tell if I was shooting the enemies in the ground combat section.

The demo was also extremely short and never really gave me a solid feel for the game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 9, 2010)

jackprw1 said:


> I'm new to the xbox scene...just purchased a 360
> I'm just curious to know if I can burn some old xbox games and play on the 360? I'm pretty doubtful but thought it would be worth asking. Thanks!



There's a list of games that work.  Just go to the xbox homepage and type in 'backwards compatibility list' and a list of original xbox games that work on the 360 should come up.  I don't think they're adding any more games to the list though.  Something about it not being a major function or some other reason.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 9, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> There's a list of games that work.  Just go to the xbox homepage and type in 'backwards compatibility list' and a list of original xbox games that work on the 360 should come up.  I don't think they're adding any more games to the list though.  Something about it not being a major function or some other reason.



I'd expect you would need to mod the console to play _*burned*_ xbox games on it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 9, 2010)

Still works...my friend does that.  His Live account got banned on Halloween though.  They sent him an e-mail that said Happy Halloween...you're Xbox Live account has been banned.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 10, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Still works...my friend does that.  His Live account got banned on Halloween though.  They sent him an e-mail that said Happy Halloween...you're Xbox Live account has been banned.



He should've listened to DP.

[YOUTUBE]o6wSgWfX6Ls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 10, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Still works...my friend does that.  His Live account got banned on Halloween though.  They sent him an e-mail that said Happy Halloween...you're Xbox Live account has been banned.



damn, thats cold


----------



## Ito (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting a 360 Elite. However, my one before got the RROD and it was modded. I want to get this one modded as well, but my source has shut down their business. So, I don't know what to do. And I don't want to get the red rings again. 

Help me come to a decision.


----------



## EJ (Jan 10, 2010)

If you do want to get a 360, take care of it.

Do not put on a carpet, since that traps heat from underneath. Dust it off, and make sure if it attracts dust to wipe it off.


----------



## Ito (Jan 10, 2010)

Trust me, I'm anal when it comes to my video games/systems. That has nothing to do with it.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 10, 2010)

@IL2MTZ-that sig is outrageously funny.....sorry for being off topic


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 14, 2010)

LOL, CHECK OUT THIS EPIC VIDEO BY IGN 

DRAKE IS AWESOME 

and thanks, narutosushi

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSfCFLcwtFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 14, 2010)

Army of two: 40th day is 100000x times better than the first (which was mediocre) this game is great! albeit I recommend starting on Contractor difficulty. it's just the right difficulty it seems.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 14, 2010)

How many difficulty settings are there?  And where does Contractor rank on it?


----------



## Roy (Jan 14, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> LOL, CHECK OUT THIS EPIC VIDEO BY IGN
> 
> DRAKE IS AWESOME
> 
> ...



I saw the video yesterday. Fucking hilarious.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2010)

Centuryslayer said:


> Army of two: 40th day is 100000x times better than the first (which was mediocre) this game is great! albeit I recommend starting on Contractor difficulty. it's just the right difficulty it seems.



I disagree, not that it's 100 times better but that it's actually good. To be honest it's very bleh, wish it was better to be honest. Maybe cause I haven't played 1 in a long time but this one is just boring me. Wish could like it better...just waiting for ME2 is killing me


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 15, 2010)

Waiting for M.E. 2 is killing everyone...and aren't you getting it early?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 15, 2010)

Splinter Cell Conviction pushed back to April...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Splinter Cell Conviction pushed back to April...



I know, broke my heart 

Yes on getting ME2 early...I hope!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 15, 2010)

Lucky...I'm looking forward to your review of it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking forward to really playing it and hopefully giving it a amazing review, hopefully comes through! 

*My Army of 2: 40th day review - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqs6hyBzk2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 15, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Splinter Cell Conviction pushed back to April...





nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lucius (Jan 15, 2010)

the hell.. they bailed from q4 2009 and now from q1 2010 too?

its not on my must have list but if the reviews were good i would have picked it up..


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 15, 2010)

I've waited this long for Conviction, so I can wait a few more months.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 15, 2010)

^me too. especially if it means a more polished game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2010)

*My Review on Dark Void - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoMK2bPfMSA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 20, 2010)

6.5 :S


i aint getting the game then 


awesome review as alwaysl


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 20, 2010)

whoa, low score is low! but yeah, wasn't really hyped and it's been kinda quiet around the game until it's rather sudden release so :/

not getting ME2 until feb 5


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2010)

i was skeptical about dark void and well, i guess my feelings about it not being great were right. according to the review anyway.

but i hate dogfighting in any game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 20, 2010)

Only game I really liked dogfighting was _Crimson Skies: High Road to Revenge_.  Played that game so much on my original Xbox.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2010)

ouch! IGN gave it a 5/10, coming from them that's quite a low score.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah def a rent only game. Bought the new arcade SRPG. The hearts one. So far actually really enjoying it.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 21, 2010)

lol, dark void 

time to delete the demo from my xbox :ho


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2010)

Received Bayonetta, Darksiders, Fable 2 and Brütal Legend in the mail today. Wish me luck.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice collection of games.  I only played a bit of Brutal Legend at my friend's house, but it was pretty fun.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Received Bayonetta, Darksiders, Fable 2 and Br?tal Legend in the mail today. Wish me luck.



Brutal Legend...well you might like it. i found it disappointing though, too much RTS with clunky controls.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 22, 2010)

anyone got Alien Breed? trial was kickass.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 22, 2010)

Okay, I am getting no video for my Xbox 360 on my television, but I am getting audio.

There's no red right of death.

I think it might be my AV cable, or my graphics card.

Overheating is definitely a possibility, because I have kept my Xbox 360 running for hours at a time.

Any help please?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 22, 2010)

Try changing the AV cable, use a HDMI cable, or try it on a different TV. Cheapest way to see if that's the problem otherwise if it's still under warranty send it in.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 22, 2010)

Gonna do the first option.

I already tried the third idea, I managed to get audio, but still no video.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 23, 2010)

So is there a battlefield: bad company 2 thread? I tried searching and couldn't find one, but this forum's search function isn't always very accurate.

The game looks amazing, and one of the exec's comments about "gunning to dethrone call of duty" doesn't seem to be baseless.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> So is there a battlefield: bad company 2 thread? I tried searching and couldn't find one, but this forum's search function isn't always very accurate.
> 
> The game looks amazing, and one of the exec's comments about *"gunning to dethrone call of duty"* doesn't seem to be baseless.



doubt that would happen, but If they can then more power to them.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 23, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> doubt that would happen, but If they can then more power to them.



Well yea, if only because Modern Warfare is so established, and battlefield doesn't have nearly as much press.

The game itself though looks good enough that i wouldn't immediately disregard the possibility. So so glad they upped the gun power though, the first one was a total vehicle fest online.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 24, 2010)

Battlefield is more established, but not on consoles. it's been a smash hit on PC since the first Battlefield 1942, it was the first online fps featuring large landscapes and vehicles, and have had a number of sequels since then (battlefield 2, Vietnam, 1943, bad company, Heroes etc). the Bad company series is the first to hit consoles though.



Windwaker said:


> So is there a battlefield: bad company 2 thread? I tried searching and couldn't find one, but this forum's search function isn't always very accurate.
> 
> The game looks amazing, and one of the exec's comments about "gunning to dethrone call of duty" doesn't seem to be baseless.



Imo, the two games are a bit too different to be properly compared (it's basically corridor shooter vs open landscape shooter) personally I'd take a Battlefield game any day.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 24, 2010)

I liked Bad Company, it certainly had more personality than MW.  Some thought the SP wasn't that great, but personally I really liked Haggard, Sweetwater, and Sarge, it was nice playing something where you weren't trying to save the world. 

It very different to MW imo.  The weapons feel different, there are vehicles to use, the guns feel heavier imo, the sound is actually better, the maps are much bigger as well.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 24, 2010)

^man, the story (humour) of the first game's campaign was awesome 

the sound in DICE games are for some reason, so fuckin AAA+ compared to other fps games that it's ridiculous. <3

only negative thing are that the same 'glitches' exist both in Bad Company and 1943. dropping out of your squad and ending up on the other team between matches is not cool, especially when playing with friends.

and I prefer how the snipers are actually difficult to use in a more realistic manner (bullets take a while to travel on such long distances), I've heard they also made guns more lethal in BC2, which I hope will be a nice change (unless they're too lethal for gameplay). I'm also curious to see the improved destruction. I hope there's a hardcore mode where enemies are not tagged after being detected (makes hiding totally useless, which is kinda boring, both for snipers and people on the attack). there was a bit too much help displays in BC1 for my liking.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2010)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^man, the story (humour) of the first game's campaign was awesome
> 
> the sound in DICE games are for some reason, so fuckin AAA+ compared to other fps games that it's ridiculous. <3
> 
> ...



Yea, hopefully they've fixed the glitches. Did bad company 1 have a multiplayer beta? That could have been the reason for it. Well, either that or they're seeing all the crazy glitches in MW (-5,000,000 XP hack?) haha

From what i've seen the gun damage has been upped, it looks a bit closer to the kills in modern warfare, although you can probably take an extra bullet or two in Bad company....which is nice when running from tanks and .50 cals haha.

I mean i'm not expecting this game to be better than CoD, and i'll still probably play both, but Bad company looks so much more war-like, and i can't wait to play it.

Also, as a guy who hates sniping (playing as one and being up against one), it is boring to have them tagged like that. It should just be a "last known location" type deal.


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 24, 2010)

So i can just be a bother, well not really 

My Gamertag:

AlteredTundra

Enjoy it :3


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 26, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Yea, hopefully they've fixed the glitches. Did bad company 1 have a multiplayer beta? That could have been the reason for it. Well, either that or they're seeing all the crazy glitches in MW (-5,000,000 XP hack?) haha
> 
> From what i've seen the gun damage has been upped, it looks a bit closer to the kills in modern warfare, although you can probably take an extra bullet or two in Bad company....which is nice when running from tanks and .50 cals haha.
> 
> ...



I think BC1 had a beta (on 360). 1943 did not however, and it kinda shows as there are a few more glitches and the party system is way more fucked up. and BC2 has a beta (on ps3 this time)

and yes, they should have the tagging be more of a ölast known location style thing'! it feels way to casual to me as it is now, and it gives tanks etc an even higher advantage, because you just can't hide after being tagged. I can always hope they've shortened the duration of the taggings or something in BC2.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 26, 2010)

Centuryslayer said:


> I think BC1 had a beta (on 360). 1943 did not however, and it kinda shows as there are a few more glitches and the party system is way more fucked up. and BC2 has a beta (on ps3 this time)
> 
> and yes, they should have the tagging be more of a ?last known location style thing'! it feels way to casual to me as it is now, and it gives tanks etc an even higher advantage, because you just can't hide after being tagged. I can always hope they've shortened the duration of the taggings or something in BC2.



Yea, if you take away a snipers ability to hide you've pretty much crippled him, especially with shit like Apaches and Abrams about. You get spotted by a tank and he's gonna put a few shells up your ass right quick.

Also, there's a UAV in this game, so i hope they switch out for last known location, but the UAV (since someone has to actually control it iirc) should be very accurate in exchange for almost completely taking someone out of combat


----------



## Corruption (Jan 26, 2010)

Yea BC1 had a beta on 360. I believe the PC beta for BC2 is starting in a couple of days, I wanna get in.


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 29, 2010)

IDK if it was already mentioned, but the Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Demo is on Xbox live now


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 29, 2010)

REALLY!?

*signs on to xbl


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2010)

Can't play it...fucking EA servers...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 30, 2010)

gonna dl it tomorrow and give it a fap. 

nice sig crazy <3333


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2010)

Ugh battlefield is same old shit. I'll just wait for halo. 

Thanks slayer, actually here's my Mass Effect 2 Review -
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RN99qeinMP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 30, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Ugh battlefield is same old shit. I'll just wait for halo.





Irony.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2010)

Well Halo same old shit, good thing I like Halo unlike battlefield. Always feels like cheesy version of call of duty.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 30, 2010)

Halo is meh. Unreal and Battlefield are superior.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 30, 2010)

Halo. Is usually the same. I was looking at some new things giving me a different vib about it.



Thats why.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 30, 2010)

so many of my friends are playing the new mass effect. I wanna play it so bad but i dont have the money


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 31, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Halo is meh. Unreal and Battlefield are superior.



The first Unreal Tournament was REALLY good, then they decided to more or less copy quake


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2010)

Unreal probably my least liked one.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 31, 2010)

fuck, I had to cancel my preorder of ME2 CE. no money T___T


----------



## squilliam (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone here play episodes from Liberty City? How were they? I'm considering buying them when they release for the PS3


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 6, 2010)

AvP demo was awsm, too bad it only had Death match :/
that game needs survival mode like the old PC games had. an endless stream of Aliens against the Marines, good times, good times

DW:strikeforce was...different, I've yet to conclude if I liked it or not.


----------



## Roy (Feb 6, 2010)

squilliam said:


> Anyone here play episodes from Liberty City? How were they? I'm considering buying them when they release for the PS3



They're awesome. Definitely give it a go.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 7, 2010)

Roy said:


> They're awesome. Definitely give it a go.



Lost and the Damn had a lot of things nobody needed to see.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey anyone here mind adding me to their friends list? My gamer tag is xxspinesxx. Just got a 360 and would be cool teaming up with some of you guys. Just say you're from NF is you add me. Thanks also anyone here Play Saints Row or GTA series? Those are the games I'll mostly be on. And some Madden and Halo too.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 8, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Halo is meh. Unreal and Battlefield are superior.



Unreal WAS superior, then got meh.

Battlefield is totally different from halo IMO.

But few gaming experiences are as wonderful to me as playing big team with my brother. We grab a warthog (me driving, him gunning) and i'll get wheelman x 25-30 at least.

Dodging missile pods and chasing down banshees never gets old.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 8, 2010)

Gosh guys we are all letting that _terrible_ Sony PS3 thread catch up to this one in post count.  That is just shameful.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2010)

i'm a great spammer yo :ho


----------



## EJ (Feb 8, 2010)

I thought the PS3>360.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2010)

Jesus Christ.

in the 360 thread.



KILL THIS INFIDEL!


----------



## EJ (Feb 8, 2010)

But I love the 360 more then the PS3.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 8, 2010)

If anyone buys the 12-month Live card, buy them from Costco.  It's ten bucks cheaper; just got one there for $40.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2010)

The XBL cards are also $40 at new egg with free shipping. for those who live in a town without a costco...like me.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 9, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> i'm a great spammer yo :ho



hehe yeah it is!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2010)

Dante's Inferno so far is pretty badass, loving the finishers.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 9, 2010)

Finally going to get back in the fold, gaming wise. Sold virtually every game I had, save for Modern Warfare 2, since I went offline a few months back. But I expect to be online relatively soon and I'm going to get Assassin's Creed 2, for starters. Then I'll sell it so I can have some extra money on hand for a Mass Effect 2 purchase.

And I'll be back on Modern Warfare 2, online.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 9, 2010)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> Finally going to get back in the fold, gaming wise. Sold virtually every game I had, save for Modern Warfare 2, since I went offline a few months back. But I expect to be online relatively soon and I'm going to get Assassin's Creed 2, for starters. Then I'll sell it so I can have some extra money on hand for a Mass Effect 2 purchase.
> 
> And I'll be back on Modern Warfare 2, online.


 Assassin's Creed is too ugly.  Mass Effect 2 should be infinitely better (but I haven't played it yet of course so I can say that).


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2010)

*My Dante's Inferno Review - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC9A1raeHTY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 10, 2010)

it looks like a good game


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 11, 2010)

Quick question: Mass Effect 2 or Bioshock 2?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 11, 2010)

I haven't played Bioshock 2 yet, but I'm loving Mass Effect 2.  None of my friends have gotten Bioshock 2...we've all been busy getting multiple play-throughs of Mass Effect 2 going.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 11, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> *My Dante's Inferno Review - *
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC9A1raeHTY[/YOUTUBE]



BEATRICE!!  


cool review, bro


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2010)

^Thanks 

May 18th is ALAN WAKE< YAY!


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 11, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> ^Thanks
> 
> May 18th is ALAN WAKE< YAY!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2010)

Gaming year hasn't been this good in awhile...


*My Video Review of Bioshock 2 - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuTYiUqHwqM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 12, 2010)

crazy, would you say Mass Effect 2 is better than Bioshock 2?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2010)

OH yeah but still bioshock is awesome.


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2010)

Alan Wake and Heavy Rain. 

I think my realities are blurring together.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 13, 2010)

so much to look forward form microsoft this year


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 13, 2010)

Looking forward to Halo: Reach beta.  And Perfect Dark on Live.  Loved that game back when I still played my N64.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2010)

My Aliens vs Predator Review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20coIHd4gPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm not really an AvP fan, probably a rent for me at the most.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 18, 2010)

FFXIII on Xbox


FFXIII on PS3


Couldn't get more similar pictures than that, but I think it is fairly clear the PS3 has noticeably higher resolution character models at the very least.  Will look better in motion, but at least its actually on the 360 at all, right ;3


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 18, 2010)

Espagaluda II Black Label has been announced as Region Free. I love my 360 so much.  And Deathsmiles is being released in June too. Awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2010)

Goddamn I'm hoping 360 version looks fine in motion atleast.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 18, 2010)

According to some reviewers, when played side by side with the PS3 version, they could immediately tell a difference. However, honestly, that 360 screenshot still looks fine to me.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 18, 2010)

good thing I got both


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, there is a noticeable difference...is it going to make me want to go out and buy a PS3 just for this game?  No way in hell.

Also, anyone know any good wireless controllers not made by Microsoft?  One of my controllers is starting to die, and I don't feel like dishing out $50 for a controller unless I have to.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Yeah, there is a noticeable difference...is it going to make me want to go out and buy a PS3 just for this game?  No way in hell.
> 
> Also, anyone know any good wireless controllers not made by Microsoft?  One of my controllers is starting to die, and I don't feel like dishing out $50 for a controller unless I have to.



Is it a wireless controller with a play and charge? if so you can just buy a new battery for it.

If not, then idk, couldn't find any on amazon.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 19, 2010)

It's not the battery or the charge kit that's starting to fail, it's the controller itself.  Like, when I'm playing Modern Warfare 2, I can't run, even though I'm pushing down on the left analog stick (I can also hear it click).  And the bumpers don't really work all that well anymore.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2010)

oh, i see. Well i couldn't find one that wasn't microsoft, You could always press your luck with a used one.

I found this deal on Newegg if anyone is interested


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 20, 2010)

have you guy seen the preview of the new borderlands DLC?

i'm definitely getting this one!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 20, 2010)

^yeah, looks huge! I'm definitely getting it


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 20, 2010)

Borderlands was my best game of 2009 

the colors are just something to behold


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 20, 2010)

it is definitely one of the better games for 360. I'm still freaking playing it ^__^

Midget Skag riders look awesome btw


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2010)

*My Dynasty Warriors strike force review - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmyW7dePxeA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2010)

Omg Dynasty Warriors is changing...slowly it seems, but surely. If Koei keeps heading this direction with Dynasty Warriors, i may consider buying one after a few more reiterations.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2010)

So I just got a code for two free months of LIVE...if I use that, will it stack on top of my 12 month subscription?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2010)

I know it's amazing...it's like Koei had there team THINK...lol...


----------



## EJ (Feb 22, 2010)

Next thing is, raising armies, new story line, and better...hell everything! I like the direction Koei is heading in though.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 22, 2010)

Blueside is already breaking the benchmark with hack'n'slash genre with their upcoming Kingdom Under Fire 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2010)

They already did with there xbox kingdom under fire ones. Can't wait for the new one.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 23, 2010)

^exactly, the only thing really new with the upcoming KUF is the persistant online war. 

looking forward to that game something fierce. but I do hope they fix how cavalry is used since it was such a bitch to use in the first two games.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 25, 2010)

Alpha Protocol hitting June 1st...damn what a great year


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 25, 2010)

Shit...gonna have to get another job, with all the money that I'll be dropping on games.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 25, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Alpha Protocol hitting June 1st...damn what a great year



i forgot about that game, i need more money


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 25, 2010)

Alpha Protocol looks so "meh" to me.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 25, 2010)

maybe its the fact that the cover is so...blah.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks like some Game Boy Color boxart.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 25, 2010)

Good thing they just revealed the new box art for it today.


Much better.  Kinda like that it is still "THE ESPIONAGE RPG" too ;3


----------



## Gnome (Feb 25, 2010)

they still left the worst part in


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 25, 2010)

Obsidian always, at the very least, drops a good game. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2010)

I wonder how Halo: Reach is gonna turn out... if there's increased customization, I'mma tap that shit.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 25, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Good thing they just revealed the new box art for it today.
> 
> 
> Much better.  Kinda like that it is still "THE ESPIONAGE RPG" too ;3



that's the part that bothers me lol, imagine if they did that with like halo.

Halo: The Space Alien FPS


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 25, 2010)

Espagaluda II: Black Label released today. Good damn year for the 360 as far as Shmups are concerned. Importing that mother is a bitch though.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 25, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> that's the part that bothers me lol, imagine if they did that with like halo.
> 
> Halo: The Space Alien FPS


Yeah, my first reaction to that part was "wtf" too, but it has grown on me lol.  I find it somehow cute that they kept that part.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 25, 2010)

I like it too. Kinda dumb but it's no worse then "Combat evolved" I mean come on


----------



## Gnome (Feb 25, 2010)

it bothers me because they mention the genre in the title, kind of like saying "Warning this is an Rpg, not a First person shooter like you may think by looking at the cover"


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 1, 2010)

If Just Cause 2 isn't on your radar yet, read/skim this preview and reconsider putting it on your radar.



Demo coming "soon" as well.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 1, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> that's the part that bothers me lol, imagine if they did that with like halo.
> 
> Halo: *the casual sci fi fps*



fix'd 





Gnome on Fire said:


> it bothers me because they mention the genre in the title, kind of like saying "Warning this is an Rpg, not a First person shooter like you may think by looking at the cover"



well, considering the annoying discussions around Fallout 3 when it came, it seems that it is sadly needed >__<


----------



## Kaki (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm an old fan of Dynasty Warriors, but Stikeforce was shit.  It felt like they fucked with the game play. My character and the enemies are just bouncing around. It felt like a fusion of nobi nobi boy and Dynasty warriors. I also made it to a certain boss level that had a really epic set up with flying rings, but the bosses were crazy hard. I don't even think you can get horses. 
SS powerups were cool, but it just felt so flimsy overall. Like the car in Burtal Legend. I was not feeling it and had to return it. 

Fist of the north star will be sick though.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 1, 2010)

^Warriors: Legend of Troy will be the sickest :]

and yeah Strikeforce was....wierd >__> 
I was teh repulsed by the neon glowing....things around the ankles and hands


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2010)

I liked strike force, far more then 6.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 2, 2010)

6 was a hugely gimped down version. some moves and designs looked good, some where worse, but there was just too little to do compared to 5, where all 48 (I think there was) characters had their own stories and you could collect items and 4th weapons etc. 
Orochi 2 is quite good ^__^


----------



## The World (Mar 2, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I like it too. Kinda dumb but it's no worse then "Combat evolved" I mean come on



 Who the fuck thought of that anyway? It sounds so retarded. I would rather have the Space Alien FPS.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 3, 2010)

picking up BF:Bad company 2 (limited edition) tomorrow


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 3, 2010)

What's the limited edition come with?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2010)

Who's getting FF13 in here?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 3, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Who's getting FF13 in here?


If/when it gets budget price I may.  Otherwise, I doubt it would appeal to me.  I would almost certainly get it on PS3 as well.

Was very impressed with Toy Soldiers trial despite how short it was.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a tower defense game :amazed That didn't hit me until the third or fourth wave of enemies.  Very cool game.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 3, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Who's getting FF13 in here?



i will get it on it's release date, knowing that it probably won't meet my expectations. 
I haven't decided on 360 or PS3. slightly better graphics isn't a big deal to me, and having more friends who i can talk to on the 360 may make me sway more towards it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 4, 2010)

Halo Reach multiplayer beta  looks fucking sick.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 4, 2010)

^That it does. BTW metro 2033 is looking good too besides the animations it looks good, especially atmosphere. Well another game to look at in March...fuck my wallet


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 4, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> BTW metro 2033 is looking good too besides the animations it looks good, especially atmosphere. Well another game to look at in March...fuck my wallet


You should try STALKER. The game is really 90% similar to Metro 2033.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 4, 2010)

I want to get FF13, but I don't have the money...I'm probably going to have to wait a few months before I can get it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 4, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> What's the limited edition come with?



the same prize tag as the standard edition, and two extra guns (Colt pistol and Thompson from ww2). 

dunno if there's anything else. but you get two extra maps for free if you buy the game new. EA doesn't like you buying used copies ;D


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 4, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Who's getting FF13 in here?



I'll wait 'till the summer most likely, and it'll be for the PS3.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2010)

I sure as fuck am not gonna.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 5, 2010)

*What the fuck just happened?*

I redeemed a code for Microsoft points and I think I accidentally hit cancel when trying to get points now I don't have them. This happened to anyone else. I can't redeem the goddamn code again. Did I just waste my fucking birthday present?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 5, 2010)

Yup. Happened just recently to my sister. She was trying to get the add-on for Assassin's Creed II and the code failed mid-way and they told us we had to buy another one, even though it was their crappy system's fault.

So basically, if you've tried to wait a few days and it still hasn't worked, you're screwed.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 5, 2010)

It took 2 hours but it activated.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2010)

Just Cause 2 demo is orsum.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2010)

Good demo but Ima rent it.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2010)

It looks to be better than Yakuza 3, at least. God the controls in that demo suck so damn hard.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 5, 2010)

Just got out of bed at noon just for the Just Cause 2 demo ;3 Thanks for the heads up I hope its good.  DLing now.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 5, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Just Cause 2 demo is orsum.


Oh my gawwd is it ever.

Fuck I really don't want to drop $60 on anything right now, but Just Cause 2 might just be this years Red Faction Guerrilla :amazed


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 5, 2010)

I preordered FF13 after my uncle gave me a £25 amazon voucher for my birthday this time last month.

Luckily the game is down to £35 meaning it'll only cost me a tenner 



Which judging by reviews is probably what it's really worth anyway.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 5, 2010)

omfg i cant believe what I just did in the just cause 2 demo...

I just flew a helicopter ridiculously high into the sky, jumped out of it and sky dived around it until i could get a good shot, and grappled back into the pilot's seat before it hit the ground on its descent.

In execution, that may be the single most amazing act I have committed in an open world game...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 5, 2010)

Wasn't sure about taking a break from Dragon Age, but you've convinced me to dl the demo for Just Cause 2.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 6, 2010)

Shit.  Played the fucking demo four times until the timer ran out now.  That shit looks like its going to be this year's Red Faction Guerrilla.  So fucking good.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2010)

It's also hilarious to clamp onto the top part of one of those heavy gas containers, sky-rocket up and then parachute off before it explodes. Or grapple-tie someone to the back of a car and then drag them to death.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Mar 6, 2010)

Any easy ways to cause chaos? For instance, at the military camp up north [a bit to the east as well], I find it difficult to cause mayhem. = / I'd like some more explosives.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2010)

Destroy military vehicles. And rip off a minigun halo-style and blow the fuck out of shit. Unlimited ammo FTW.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Mar 6, 2010)

Rip off a minigun Halo-style? Come on, you know better, I don't play Halo. Never played. Never will.  I've seen military vehicles with heavy machinery on them, but did not see the option to unmount them. Maybe I should look closer.


----------



## martryn (Mar 6, 2010)

I have been playing Castlevania: Symphony of the Night.  Just fooled around with Vandal Hearts and the Magic: The Gathering games.  Roommate convinced me to play some co-op NBA 2K10, and that's actually a lot of fun as well.  Other than that I'm trying to level a dude up to 60 in the first Mass Effect before I start on Mass Effect 2, and I'm closing in on a second prestige in Modern Warfare 2. 

Thought I'd post in this thread once since I own and play my 360 on a regular basis.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2010)

Bad Company 2 online kinda sucks ass...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2010)

Crazy, you hyped for Halo Reach BETA?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 6, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Any easy ways to cause chaos? For instance, at the military camp up north [a bit to the east as well], I find it difficult to cause mayhem. = / I'd like some more explosives.


Is that the base with the three cranes?  I had trouble 100%ing that one in the first few times I played the demo, but I eventualy found out there are two small power plant areas there with generators you need to destroy.


Hangat?r said:


> Destroy military vehicles. And rip off a minigun halo-style and blow the fuck out of shit. Unlimited ammo FTW.


Whoah, seriously?  Never even thought to try that.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 6, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Bad Company 2 online kinda sucks ass...



I R dissapoint. BC2 is fuckadelic awesome online. I've only played Rush and Conquest so far (on Hardcore, I don't do casual if I can avoid it), the game is quite literally a blast 

I did prefer the story in BC1 tho'


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Crazy, you hyped for Halo Reach BETA?



Hell yeah seeing as Halo is the only online shooter I actually love.


----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 7, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Bad Company 2 online kinda sucks ass...



since you seem to have had xbox live for like 5 years, did you also get a message from xbox live with a code for 400 free MS point and 3 extra months of free xbox live gold?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2010)

^No  When should it come?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 7, 2010)

been hearing good things about just cause 2..

should prolly get the demo then.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 7, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> ^No  When should it come?



My guess would be around the time your XBL subscription is due to renew.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 7, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> been hearing good things about just cause 2..
> 
> should prolly get the demo then.


Yes. Yes. I've played it like six times now. Either it is really good or I am really pathetic. There is a chance it could be both though ;3


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Mar 7, 2010)

No, it's just that good. I just finished my fourth session. And you know what? I JUST FOUND A FUCKIN' GRENADE LAUNCHER XD More chaos! 

Using military vehicles to crash into stuff [like a gas station] is fun. You can do stunts while on any moving vehicle. Grappling into a helicopter leaves you awestruck. 

The longer I do it, the more chaos I can create within the same amount of time. 

A while I go, I blew up three cranes and a few oil pipe lines. Leaving a lot of chaos behind me. In no time at all. Wooh! 

And I tried that trick Davey mentioned. Freakin' awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, you can find a grenade launcher in the bell-tower just below the Reaper's base. You can always make the bell itself drop down by grappling onto it.

I find it the most fun to stock up on improved remote explosives to blow up the cranes and wires that hold up those radio towers. I just move stealthily around the base, planting explosives, and then make them all blow up at the same time for maximum damage.

You also get lucky sometimes and find a really fast car.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Mar 7, 2010)

Improved remote explosives are available from the black market, aren't they? I think my PDA mentioned them once or twice. Haven't tried those yet. 

I can't wait for March 26th.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2010)

You use those boxes you find to upgrade your gear you get at the blackmarket. The improved vehicles are also good. The helicopter takes off so fast.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 7, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> since you seem to have had xbox live for like 5 years, did you also get a message from xbox live with a code for 400 free MS point and 3 extra months of free xbox live gold?



Have you played Halo 2 on LIVE recently?  Because I heard that's what people who still play Halo 2 have been getting, along with free access to the Halo: Reach Beta.

But then again, I haven't played it on Live and I got a two free months of LIVE, so who knows how it works.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 7, 2010)

^freaking sweet anyhow. I hope I get it too


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

its to random individuals who have played halo 2 at all. should be 3 months of live and a 400 MP token probably sent on april 15.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 7, 2010)

So after like my 4th playthrough of Just Cause I finally got round to starting and completing the first mission. It makes me want to join Lovefilm so I can rent it for as long as I want. Great game, I had the first and knew a sequel would be a much more complete article


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 7, 2010)

Holy shit I found a tank. (Just Cause 2 demo)

Did I already state this was 2010's Red Faction Guerrilla? I paid full price for RFG, but I really don't feel like buying a $60 game right now  At the same time I really want to support Avalanche Studios for making this amazing game.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2010)

There are at least two tanks, though the best one is at the check point just before the southern most base where the mission takes place. Using it you actually destroy most of the buildings there before you even enter it.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

Red Faction Guerrilla


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 7, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Red Faction Guerrilla


Yeah. Now go play Just Cause 2. I'm not saying the games are similar, but that they are both fairly low hype open world games that turned out amazing. Just Cause 2 seems like its going to turn out amazing at least ;3


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2010)

Well it's funny since I didn't love Red Faction's demo and I'm not loving just cause 2's demo but I LOVED the red faction full game so maybe same for just cause 2. 

Oh btw I hope I get points, spent enough freaken time in Halo 2's online to get it. Just beat desperate escape in RE5, pretty good if you ask me.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Yeah. Now go play Just Cause 2. I'm not saying the games are similar, but that they are both fairly low hype open world games that turned out amazing. Just Cause 2 seems like its going to turn out amazing at least ;3


Is it similiar to red faction other than being an open world game? I mean I'd play the demo but currently not at the 360.



crazymtf said:


> Well it's funny since I didn't love Red Faction's demo and I'm not loving just cause 2's demo but I LOVED the red faction full game so maybe same for just cause 2.
> 
> Oh btw I hope I get points, spent enough freaken time in Halo 2's online to get it. Just beat desperate escape in RE5, pretty good if you ask me.



dont count on it. Most people that have gotten it have had like 5 games played. while most with a thousand or more havent. based on what i've seen.
I heard desperate escape was good. though I have doubts lost in nightmares makes me rage, purely at the lack of online co-op partners.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2010)

Weak, more played more you should get. 

Oh and yeah desperate was pretty fun to be honest, though I enjoyed all of RE5.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

We're on the same boat. 

5 was fun, Though I guess its just my resident evil 4 thing going but i'd rather have HUNK in Mercs Reunion than excella or rebecca. 

And the main story arc was fun (save a few chapters) damn car scene had me raging.

Overall LiN was ok. Other than the lack of zombies. The Guardian of Insanity is a re textured executioner no real change to the game. Though I like how it felt more classic and had more puzzles than the campaign did per chapter.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 7, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Is it similiar to red faction other than being an open world game? I mean I'd play the demo but currently not at the 360.


Well, Red Faction was all about amazing physics based destructible buildings and shit. Just Cause 2's hook for me has been navigating the environment with the grappling hook and the parachute. I wouldn't say the hook and parachute set it apart from other action games as much as Red Faction's destruction did, but fuck I'm having so much fun with Just Cause 2 anyways.

lol hopefully im not overhyping the game just to have it disappoint you when you get the chance to try it out. I really like the demo and hope you to too is all.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

is the grappling hook a simple lost planet interface ala point at a location hit the button and if it's reachable latch on? 

I mean from what im hearing it sounds good. Should probably check some gameplay videos though, to be sure.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 7, 2010)

For some reason I started browsing 4chan's /v/ and ran into an awesome Just Cause 2 thread:


 I usually hate 4chan, but this time I will let my irrational hatred for the internet go.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

It feels like an iffy for me. The parachute seems to follow the matrix principle. learn to dodge bullets or die and the parachute is a main function...Then there's the helicopter gameplay which felt way to much like prototype especially the way he entered the chopper in the video I saw. It also had a prototype helicopter control from what I can see and prototype helicopters sucked.

Have to play before I give it a final judgment.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> It feels like an iffy for me. The parachute seems to follow the matrix principle. learn to dodge bullets or die and the parachute is a main function...Then there's the helicopter gameplay which felt way to much like prototype especially the way he entered the chopper in the video I saw. It also had a prototype helicopter control from what I can see and prototype helicopters sucked.
> 
> Have to play before I give it a final judgment.



Prototype helicopters were only fun for skyjacking, then going way up and jumping out, then skyjacking a pursuing helicopter mid-fall, then jumping out and doing it again.

But yea the helicopter controls were sort of like prototype.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 7, 2010)

No timer and no map restriction or w/e glitch


Gunna give it a shot


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 7, 2010)

how come there's no bad company 2 thread?? i just got the game lol.

went straight to multiplayer...

got slaughtered XDDD


----------



## EJ (Mar 7, 2010)

^ Better then MW2?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 7, 2010)

still haven't played MW2


----------



## EJ (Mar 7, 2010)

You really aren't missing anything.

I was a big COD fan since 2, then everything felt like it went to shit with MW2. I actually thought WAW was bad... lol, I jinxed myself.

COD4 was much better IMO. So don't feel bad.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

lol


Metro 2033


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 7, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> how come there's no bad company 2 thread?? i just got the game lol.
> 
> went straight to multiplayer...
> 
> got slaughtered XDDD


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2010)

Battlefield is fucking boring IMO> My review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbmhSHkfWo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

maybe because in single player they ditched the dynamic that defined it.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks

@crazy: about to watch your review....


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2010)

Lol.

"Say they're hiding behind a wall...well FUCK that wall, blow that shit up!"


Which vehicles did you find clunky or overpowered? Also, did you like the first one or 1942?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 7, 2010)

since i care more about story/campaign mode in video games, the game didn't look all that great. As for multiplayer, i'm not a fan of vehicles in the slightest so it didn't look like i would enjoy it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 8, 2010)

crazy, we seem to have very different views on good mp games (I feel halo and cod to be too casual and repetetive and LOVE the battlefield franchise for example) 



@lk3mizt said:


> how come there's no bad company 2 thread?? i just got the game lol.
> 
> went straight to multiplayer...
> 
> got slaughtered XDDD




I just finished the story mode  the story is short and not as cool as the first game, but it doesn't really bother me, it was freaking packed and a few more hours would only make my brain explode xD

awesome game is awesome, only played the MP for 10 hours (Conquest on Hardcore) and I've loved almost every minute. except for when it goes exceptionally bad and I rage xD
so many cool/fucked up stuff has happened that I fail to retell even 1/3'd of them 

fav class so far? me and my pal stuck to Engineer (basically an AT meets spec ops class) lovely, the SCAR is probably my fav gun in the game so far.

this game should be played with the best sound system you can get for your buck :fap


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't feel Halo is more casual, and I used more teamwork in Halo's doubles then I ever did in COD/Battlefield. However I'll just agree BF is not for me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I don't feel Halo is more casual, and I used more teamwork in Halo's doubles then I ever did in COD/Battlefield. However I'll just agree BF is not for me.



I think one of the best things about Halo is that it can be as casual or hardcore as you want it to be.

Social Slayer/Big team - pretty casual, one can pick up and play and if they're relatively good at FPSs they wont get roflstomped

Ranked Team dubs, SWAT, and most of the ranked playlists - Serious business once you get to a high enough rank

My brother and I are both pretty good at Halo, but we've literally hit a wall in team doubles because he's not good at teamwork, and when I die he won't wait for me to respawn, which is almost a necessity.

Also, I use more teamwork in halo because more people use mics in halo.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 9, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I think one of the best things about Halo is that it can be as casual or hardcore as you want it to be.
> 
> Social Slayer/Big team - pretty casual, one can pick up and play and if they're relatively good at FPSs they wont get roflstomped
> 
> ...



you can do that on almost any game (it's just that in some games it will get you killed alot more if you don't team play) 

I usually don't have a mic on unless I play with someone I know and it still works pretty darn good 

of course there are times in BF (and other games) where any resemblance of teamwork goes out the window because of total the retardation that is people in online fps games >__>
I swear some people don't know the objectives of ANY game 

@crazy: I dunno about your other reviews of recent fps games but I assume they got the saw too since you seem utterly fed up with the genre xD
and I agree, most genres have been on a stalemate lately. Rts games haven't evolved much since Total War for example 
what I'm trying to say is, don't let your aggravation of the lack of innovation in a particular genre go out on one game (sharing is caring after all). if you look at Battlefield as a series it has evolved. not by leaps and bounds, but there's definitely a few notable changes between BC1 and 2. 
Or maybe I think it's more changes than it really is since I only play on hardcore now as opposed to Bc1 where there was no such thing, but I don't think it makes that much of a difference to the overall experience. I just like less HUD and more lethal weaponry.

BC2's biggest flaw, to me, is the generic singleplayer campaign. the first game was on a roll, but it seems dear ol' Dice decided to monkey after MW2 and make up some half assed copy instead of continuing the lulz setting of the first game. And I'm fucking tired of set pieces in games. they rarely blend into the flow of the game well (Gears of war 2 was abysmal in that aspect). I remember the good ol' games where there was really no such thing and the action felt way smoother. oh and I hate when games overuse cutscenes. Half life didn't have a single one and kicked everyones ass back in the day, I only hoped that developers would have gotten the hint ~~

wow, tl;dr. :0


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2010)

Centuryslayer said:


> you can do that on almost any game (it's just that in some games it will get you killed alot more if you don't team play)



I dunno.

You give someone with just basic FPS skills and throw them into a TDM match in MW2, they are probably going to get raped.

With Halo the game emphasizes the basics so much (shooting, grenading, meleeing) that it's not hard to pick up and play.

But I'm kinda bummed that not a lot of people are using mics on BC2. We should all exchange GTs so that we don't have to play with retards (although I won't have the game till next week).


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 9, 2010)

ah yeah. true 

ah yes, it's really fucking wierd that noone uses mics on Battlefield BC2. might be because of the squad system, I honestly have no idea why this is xD

ah yes, anyone is free to add me, gamertag is _Swadian Knight_. not on alot now, maybe 2-3 hours every once in a while and maybe longer when I hang out at a friends place (we take turns playing BC2) but that will change in a few months when I get a new apartment 
oh and I live in Europe so, timezone


----------



## Ronin0510 (Mar 10, 2010)

I wasn't feeling Blur at all....


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 10, 2010)

I wasn't feeling blizzard since the Korean anal expunging of star craft


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice job killing my gaming mood Dead Space. Was having a blast until that shitty asteroid shooting turret sequence. Only failed it once, but man it made me insta-rage. Taking a break at the beginning of chapter five.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 11, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Nice job killing my gaming mood Dead Space. Was having a blast until that shitty asteroid shooting turret sequence. Only failed it once, but man it made me insta-rage. Taking a break at the beginning of chapter five.



Theres an achievement for beating that with like 40% or more shields left, i think i had like 5%


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 12, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Nice job killing my gaming mood Dead Space. Was having a blast until that shitty asteroid shooting turret sequence. Only failed it once, but man it made me insta-rage. Taking a break at the beginning of chapter five.


I totally lied and just did two more chapters. Leviathan down.


Gnome on Fire said:


> Theres an achievement for beating that with like 40% or more shields left, i think i had like 5%


Yeah, no thanks 

Female crew member whining sayin "I don't know how much more of this I can take." Woman I just killed the Leviathan while you sat around in the control room or whatever. What the fuck Isaac that is no time to be the voiceless hero (he's supposed to have a voice in sequel ;3).

edit: Cool. There's only cheevos for up to twelve chapters. I will try to beat it tomorrow. I will be quite relieved to have finally gotten Dead Space off my pile of shame.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 12, 2010)

When i played dead space, i couldn't do more than 3 chapters a day, i just couldn't handle more than that for some reason.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm usually like that with any single player game, but occasionally I can muster the will to poosock that shit. I have other games I want to move on to, but Dead Space aint gettin any younger.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 13, 2010)

*My Final Fantasy 13 Review *- 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-bGlf7LT6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 13, 2010)

I stopped giving a crap about square enix's final fantasy about 12 damn games ago.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 18, 2010)

Splinter Cell Conviction demo is out NOW!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 18, 2010)

oh snap, awesome!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 18, 2010)

OH. MY. GOD. 


  


shiiiiiiiiit, the demo is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 18, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Splinter Cell Conviction demo is out NOW!



darnit, now I have to get back on xbl again, I checked earlier and it wasn't up.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2010)

Well I really can't wait for the full game. While the demo itself, the level, kinda sucked the gameplay alone kicks ass.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 18, 2010)

Fuuuck my TV is out for repairs. Fuuuck I want some Splinter Cell.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 18, 2010)

Splinter Cell win


----------



## IsoloKiro (Mar 18, 2010)

So, who wants free XBL Gold for one month?



*Spoiler*: __ 



    Code: W2N4F9


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 18, 2010)

link dead


----------



## IsoloKiro (Mar 18, 2010)

Fixed!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 18, 2010)

Whats the catch?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 18, 2010)

wow, it worked 

thank you 

been paying month to month cuz my xbox is modded and i dont wanna pay for 1 yr only to get banned 

so no xbox live bills for me next month


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 19, 2010)

"supplies have been depleted" DAMNIT! 

xD


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 21, 2010)

New Gears of war 3 tech demo.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

I hear that shit ain't coming out till 11-12. In other words, I dun caree.

Seriously though, they need to bring back Berserkers. They were da shit.


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 21, 2010)

I agree. They make you think that they were going to be in Gears 2 since they had pictures of them in the game, but no.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah, they where sorely missed in Gears 2


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 21, 2010)

they were loved like a truck


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 21, 2010)

Gear Of War 3? I thought it's all over in GOW2.

Oh well, more duel chainsaw to come!


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 21, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Gear Of War 3? I thought it's all over in GOW2.
> 
> Oh well, more duel chainsaw to come!



Seriously?

There was a mega cliffhanger at the end.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

I will also miss Skorge and RAAM. :sad

Seriously a guy who can cut through a tank but can't cut through Marcus chainsaw made no fucking sense.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 21, 2010)

GOW3 is suppose to be for the next xbox console right?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 21, 2010)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> GOW3 is suppose to be for the next xbox console right?



i've heard that before but idk, I just know that they said they'll take quite a while to come out with GoW3 since it's the last of the series.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2010)

Started on Metro, I strongly suggest renting this one, much better then I expected.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

Reviewers don't seem to think too much of it, but it looks worth a rent.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 21, 2010)

its release kinda slipped under my radar, thought it would be at least another 6 months. seems cool enough, a friend of mine played it and said it was pretty damn cool.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 21, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Started on Metro, I strongly suggest renting this one, much better then I expected.



*Spoiler*: __ 



It was pretty fucking awesome until about after the metro section where you start seeing ghosts and shit.




I'm only about three hours in, but after the part above I ran into a few _terribly_ design sections where I was completely lost and dying left and right. It wasn't bad enough to force me to stop playing for good, but Metro 2033 and I needed some time apart lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Just have to wait till they past by...unless they return again later, then that might be a problem, lol. 




Otherwise on chapter 4, really liking it.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 22, 2010)

*My Review on Supreme Commander 2 - *
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9fvWHL0N9I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2010)

*My Metro 2033 Review - *
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhAG_D40YFY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 24, 2010)

Bought Just Cause 2 today, but the status of my TV that I sent in for repairs is still unknown. So lame


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 24, 2010)

about to play JC2!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 24, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> about to play JC2!


You son of a bitch.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 24, 2010)

i love you too!


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2010)

Just cause 2 is pretty good but the story really beyond sucks, and not in a good way.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 24, 2010)

lol, thats wat the gametrailers review said 

shit got 5.6 for story


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 24, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Just cause 2 is pretty good but the story really beyond sucks, and not in a good way.


...So?

Just Cause 2 has


and you are here griping about story? Deploy your parachute and grapple some motherfuckers. ;3


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2010)

Fun gameplay but really leaves very little drive. Despite GTA/Saints row stories never being amazing they were entertaining. I'm kinda getting bored already at the 5 hour mark.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2010)

Well Red Faction story was weak but I found smashing through buildings and the controls better in that then JC2. But I'll give my full opinion on JC2 in a little while.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 24, 2010)

Ugh. Nevermind about Game Room. Every single game available right now is _terrible_. I guess because I don't have any particular nostalgia boners for them.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 24, 2010)

I want to rent a game this weekend, any suggestions?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, I would obviously have to say Just Cause 2 if they get it in stock by then. Metro 2033 would be a maybe. And an oldie but goodie to look for if you haven't played would be Condemned 2.

It's too late to explain any of those. zzzz


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 25, 2010)

recently got my hands on ME2 (I finally has a job yes!) the game is fucking beast 
I'm lovin' it so far. using my old badass Shepard and going Vanguard. Garrus and the Professor are my wingmen right now. used the pyscho chick before I got Garrus. 
also picked up tales of vesperia (me and my gf coop play it) the way the story progresses is hellova clunky and they're not really good at letting the player know what to do next or where to go  but the combat is fun and the characters are...well, funny. xD


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 25, 2010)

Who gives a shit if the story in Just Cause 2 sucks?
Most stories in video games are cliched and contrived to begin with, so while Just Cause 2 may attempt to offer a semblance of a story, it's still infused with exciting gameplay, a massive and truly awesome overworld, and brilliant physics and mechanics. 
I'm getting the game very soon.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 25, 2010)

That is so epic.


----------



## Memos (Mar 25, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> That is so epic.


That is awesome. I would love it if you could hit the hatch and there would be a beam of light from inside.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Who gives a shit if the story in Just Cause 2 sucks?
> Most stories in video games are cliched and contrived to begin with, so while Just Cause 2 may attempt to offer a semblance of a story, it's still infused with exciting gameplay, a massive and truly awesome overworld, and brilliant physics and mechanics.
> I'm getting the game very soon.



I do. But for sandbox games I always done main missions and skip mostly side missions. If your the type of sandbox player who loves side missions and blowing shit up this game should be perfect. However for main missions this isn't doing it well. 

Not to mention the controls...ugh especially vehicles. Game is better then the first but it shouldn't excuse it for it's problems. Oh and the glitches have returned. 2 freezes and a few "Stuck inside walls" times and it's installed...gotta love it


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 25, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I do. But for sandbox games I always done main missions and skip mostly side missions. If your the type of sandbox player who loves side missions and blowing shit up this game should be perfect. However for main missions this isn't doing it well.
> 
> Not to mention the controls...ugh especially vehicles. Game is better then the first but it shouldn't excuse it for it's problems. Oh and the glitches have returned. 2 freezes and a few "Stuck inside walls" times and it's installed...gotta love it



Like I said, most video games lack good stories. Just look at your recently played games for prime examples. 
Why skip side missions? They can be fun and add to the longevity.
I find no issues with the controls.
What game doesn't have glitches, especially one of this caliber?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Like I said, most video games lack good stories. Just look at your recently played games for prime examples.
> Why skip side missions? They can be fun and add to the longevity.
> I find no issues with the controls.
> What game doesn't have glitches, especially one of this caliber?



Metro had a great story aswell as heavy rain. FF13 has a entertaining one to say the least and so did RE5. This one has basically none and what it does have is dumb. And not dumb funny, just "Dumb". 

I don't find fun in side missions, I like missions the relate to the story of a game more so then just doing random shit. But that's how I've always played sandbox games. 

Good for you, I have plenty of issues with the controls. 

I haven't played a game that freezes on me twice in one day and getting stuck in walls in the past year.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 25, 2010)

What was the story in Resident Evil 5? Saving people from a guy who loves the idea of extreme Darwinism? How's that entertaining?
So you don't even associate the sandbox element with the genre? That'd be like playing a rhythm game and just playing through the tier list and never playing any of the songs again to improve your score. 
Yeah, that hasn't happened to me nor any reviewing outlets, so I really have no idea what would be causing that.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 25, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Well, I would obviously have to say Just Cause 2 if they get it in stock by then. Metro 2033 would be a maybe. And an oldie but goodie to look for if you haven't played would be Condemned 2.
> 
> It's too late to explain any of those. zzzz



I'll look into those suggestions, thanks!


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 25, 2010)

RisingVengeance said:


> I'll look into those suggestions, thanks!



To add on to that, if you're considering Condemned 2, I'd suggest playing the first Condemned before playing the sequel if you haven't already.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> What was the story in Resident Evil 5? Saving people from a guy who loves the idea of extreme Darwinism? How's that entertaining?
> So you don't even associate the sandbox element with the genre? That'd be like playing a rhythm game and just playing through the tier list and never playing any of the songs again to improve your score.
> Yeah, that hasn't happened to me nor any reviewing outlets, so I really have no idea what would be causing that.



Still entertaining to me, plus who didn't love the cutscenes of chris getting his ass beat like 5 times 

You seem to be confused, I didn't say the elements are missing or not fun but I just need something to drive me more then "Blow shit up" yeah fun for first hour but I like a little more drive to that. The story however is so bad I skip half the cutscenes. 

Still it's a fun game but yeah could of been better for sure. If it had a gta/saints row type story mixed with the element of fun it be amazing. Even so it's a fun game that I'm still enjoying but just because you can blow shit up and stuff doesn't give it the excuse to have a borderline terrible story. At least be a comical story if wanna go that way. 

And I read people having the same problem. It's not on the level of just cause 1 *Very few games are* but def a few glitches here and there.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 25, 2010)

Uuuugh. I just moved my old SDTV back into my room to hold me over until Samsung decides to repair my HDTV. Holy shit I miss HD.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2010)

My Just Cause  2 Review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sS_bcO_5uoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 25, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> My Just Cause  2 Review -
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sS_bcO_5uoQ[/YOUTUBE]


You gave the story a 6? As terrible as you claim it is it should be much lower. Your 7-9 scale sucks bro ;3

Played a few opening missions on this shit TV, but not in the mood to get deep into blowing shit up right now.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2010)

Well for one it has a story. It is voice acted. It has a few decent action scenes. SO if i gave it lower then the 6 the whole review would be like a 7. Story is important to me but not enough to bring down the game "That" much. Only time I ever give a game below a 5 in story is if it doesn't have one. 6 is like "It sucks but hey it's there...and voice acted". So start off with 10. Voice acting sucks - 1. Story goes nowhere -2. And characters suck -1. So it's a 6 in story.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 26, 2010)

1 out of 368 locations completed.

@w@

Can't wait to 100% this shit. Though I don't actually expect myself to, I did end up 100%ing Red Faction and the fun parts of Infamous, so who knows.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 26, 2010)

I figured out Resident Evil 5's Piece of shit of a plot 




Fuck things leon did with roid rage


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 27, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I figured out Resident Evil 5's Piece of shit of a plot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Complete

Global

Saturation

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uK6i-C6nj3k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 28, 2010)

Dead Space 2 gameplay cam video


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 28, 2010)

^ holy cow, the dude can fly!


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2010)

Shit was sick, want now...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 28, 2010)

Never played the first Dead Space, how was it?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 28, 2010)

never played it too but saw friends play it..

scary shit :S


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2010)

Great game, one of the best this gen in some ways.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Never played the first Dead Space, how was it?



hmm, I despise survival horror games but for some reason i was willing to play dead space, i ended up liking it as well.


----------



## The World (Mar 28, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> My Just Cause  2 Review -
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sS_bcO_5uoQ[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXV1NLL-hcI&feature=popt00us13[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay, that was awesome.

Especially the end. YEAAAHHHHHH


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 28, 2010)

am i the only one finding just cause 2 hard?

controls are friggin confusing


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2010)

Start a new game and put it on casual, way more enjoyable experience.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 28, 2010)

i never play games on casual 

even if i played it on casual i'll still be confused.

wats d difference between pressing y and holding y when you r in front of a weapons stash?

switching weapons is a pain too


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2010)

With one-handed weapons you have two slots. Tapping it fills one slot, holding it the other.

But trust me, play it on casual. Due to the shitty cover system you die a lot of cheap deaths on normal.


----------



## EJ (Mar 28, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Metro had a great story aswell as heavy rain. FF13 has a entertaining one to say the least and so did RE5. This one has basically none and what it does have is dumb. And not dumb funny, just "Dumb".
> 
> I don't find fun in side missions, I like missions the relate to the story of a game more so then just doing random shit. But that's how I've always played sandbox games.
> 
> ...



Old post is sort of old,

but if anyone dares say that Heavy Rain story sucks, they ... I don't know exactly what to say. They have bad taste?

Each ending you can get is deep. Some makes you happy with the choices you made with your character, while the others just eat you up inside.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 30, 2010)

Espionage said:


> Old post is sort of old,
> 
> but if anyone dares say that Heavy Rain story sucks, they ... I don't know exactly what to say. They have bad taste?
> 
> Each ending you can get is deep. Some makes you happy with the choices you made with your character, while the others just eat you up inside.



I wont say the story sucks, I'll say everything else did though.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 30, 2010)

man, Kengo Zero is a brutally hard fighting game. even on easy


----------



## EJ (Mar 30, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I wont say the story sucks, I'll say everything else did though.



wait....

what was everything else?

The graphics?

The way they constructed the fighting system?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 30, 2010)

New spider-man looks awesome, noir is sickness.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah, it looks awesome. Hoping one of the alternates remaining are Unlimited or 2099.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 31, 2010)

Huh, didn't even know that there was a new Spiderman game.  Need to look into that.  What's it called?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 31, 2010)

Shattered Dimensions.

It does look pretty sick.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 31, 2010)

^ yeah, it does!!

that black spidey looks like he's in russia


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn, shit looks tight.  Now I understand your post Hangatyr...I really liked Unlimited Spiderman.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2010)

Spidy was cool.. :ho


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 31, 2010)

^Is cool...is cool


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2010)

Hope the combat is on par with the feeling of fluidity of Arkham Asylum.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 1, 2010)

Monkey Island 2 Live Arcade?

*MONKEY ISLAND 2 LIVE ARCADE?*

*MONKEY ISLAND 2 LIVE ARCADE??*


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 1, 2010)

^What you tryna say?


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 1, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> ^ yeah, it does!!
> 
> that black spidey looks like he's in russia



He's from the Noir comics line.  It takes place in the early 30's, I think, in the States.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 1, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> ^What you tryna say?



Huh what? 

I was trying to say that the one of the greatest games is arriving on our XBox 360.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 1, 2010)

Started Resonance of Fate, loving it so far.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 2, 2010)

Has anyone had a problem with adding Gold membership to an account? For some reason, I can't add gold membership to one of my accounts so I had to make a new one but that its kinda annoying since its annoying to start over... If I can't add it this time, ima call and ask cause its annoying.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 2, 2010)

Are you doing it through the Xbox or Xbox.com?


----------



## Bleach (Apr 2, 2010)

Through the xbox

Before, I was able to add through my xbox but then after i hadn't used it a while I tried to change some of my info or something and it wouldnt let me add.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 3, 2010)

Getting hype for Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 3, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Getting hype for Red Dead Revolver.


You mean Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 3, 2010)

I got Assassins Creed 2, Last Remnant, And Final Fantasy 133. All for a long ass time. and i've yet to really touch them. Only put in like an hour in FF13, 30 mins in Last Remnant, and haven't touched AC2 .

getting older sucks. commission based work sucks.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 3, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> You mean Red Dead Redemption.



That I did. xd


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 3, 2010)

Is RDR the first mainstream release that's buildup has been purely youtube videos? Because it's fucking working. The gameplay looks jizztastic.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 3, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Started Resonance of Fate, loving it so far.



I'm getting that game as soon as I've sated my thirst with ME2. :fap


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2010)

If anyone wants to pm or vm me their gamertags I'll add them


----------



## Twilit (Apr 5, 2010)

So I've got 950 points, and I want an awesome ass XBLA game.

Was thinking Megaman 10, but haven't heard much about it.



IDEAS?


----------



## Gnome (Apr 5, 2010)

The best XBLA games i've played are: Castle Crashers, 'Splosion Man, and Defense Grid


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 5, 2010)

try Alien Breed as well  ^__^


----------



## Gnome (Apr 5, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Hell yeah.
> 
> Even if it feel outdated but you can't deny that it was one of the N64's greatest games.
> 
> ...



That and Goldeneye


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 5, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> That and Goldeneye



And sadly, they wouldn't release Goldeneye for us worthless XBox 360 users.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 5, 2010)

because nintendo are bunch of fucking sack of shit.


----------



## cityncolour88 (Apr 6, 2010)

*XD playing games as a living!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TuSf7TOdmY[/YOUTUBE]

 intern plays Xbox as part of his job

check out the car he gets out of too haha Microsoft


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

got my hands on the old Kane & Lynch game...I regret doing that X__x
returned it today and pre ordeded Lost Planet 2.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 7, 2010)

New Alan Wake trailer



My God, this game looks sweet.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 7, 2010)

Won't watch it, wanna keep myself surprised but yes, it's one of the best looking games coming out this year.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Apr 7, 2010)

There's hardly a spoiler in there ... 

but yeah, looks and sound fantastic. I'll buy. Day 1. If I can sell/finish my current set of games. xD


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 7, 2010)

Finally got my TV back from Samsung. Celebrated with a five hour session of Just Cause 2. That's quite a mind numblingly long single game session for me. I'm at about thirteen hours into the game and I have just started thinking about starting the story missions... maybe.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 7, 2010)

Story in just cause? what? it's like saying I play crackdown for it's indepth story.



Also, has anyone played Splinter Cellouble Agent? I picked it up to tide over till conviction and it's a little tedious.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 7, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Story in just cause? what? it's like saying I play crackdown for it's indepth story.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone played Splinter Cellouble Agent? I picked it up to tide over till conviction and it's a little tedious.


Nope, but I've gone back to Chaos Theory multiple times over the years while waiting for the next Splinter Cell game.

I would imagine Double Agent is essentially a game designed last generation but released early this generation, so yes last gen games are often tedious compared to the baby games we get these days 

Conviction demo seems like such a fucking baby game  I'm afraid for my love of Splinter Cell.


----------



## Twilit (Apr 7, 2010)

Alan Wake does look really sexy.

I haven't been following it much, but it looks like a might-need.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 7, 2010)

Ubi replied to the demo complaints that they specifically made that level just for the demo. Apparently, they also tweaked AI for the demo as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 7, 2010)

It was pretty obvious they made that level more tutorial style since it's showing you what to do despite that level being a lot later in the game.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 7, 2010)

I didn't actually think it was bad, but it is very different from the Splinter Cells from the last generation. The Sam Fisher of old was a slow plotting bastard while the Sam Fisher I played as in the Conviction demo was a gun totting bad ass poppin' dudes left and right no problem. The series needs the change, but I just don't know if these changes will be what I wanted from a modern Splinter Cell game.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 8, 2010)

More of the same was double agent so bring on change 

*My Resonance of Fate Review - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o83GQAIxJE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmm...not bad sounding, i may rent it.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2010)

LONG WAIT IS LONG


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 8, 2010)

I mean it's tedious in Double Agent because they buffed the AI outrageously. When in co-op missions you can't hide as they always detect you. It's really annoying.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 8, 2010)

*Rogue Warrior Review -* *OH YOU KNOW IT WAS COMING* 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PRstMqijys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Apr 8, 2010)

lol, i'm so glad i took that game off of my gamefly list before it came out.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 9, 2010)

Beat Dead Space FINALLY.

It was moderately fun and kept me more or less entertained throughout. Even though I know Isaac is the "engineer" of this I still found it annoying just doing all the bitch work around the ship. Go here, fix that over and over. I'm kinda neutral on the way the story unfolded.

edit: aaaaand... 1000/1000 on Assassin's Creed 2. I think that is a first for me. My only other 100% achievement games I've completed are XBLA games.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2010)

*My Splinter Cell Conviction Review - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UX_AV3Mp1SI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 12, 2010)

^ splitscreen has?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 12, 2010)

nice review, bruv


----------



## IsoloKiro (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone up for free 48 hour codes for xbl? 

Enjoy!


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 13, 2010)

Got conviction. hope SvM is dlc. It handled like shit in DA but was fun and a good concept. Lack of any Versus is what I find the most annoying.


@crazy as to how SvM would work since the spy has become more lethal would more likely make the merc more defensive since thats his actually role. Give him a counter to each of the spies new tricks if executed correctly.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuck yes, Skate 3 Demo.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 16, 2010)

25 hours into Just Cause 2 and I'm at 25% completion. Game is so fucking huge. I may just decide to shoot for the 50% completion achievement, beat the game, and sell it or something.

I supposed that also depends on what they plan to do for DLC that isn't just more guns or vehicles.

Also, weird ass machinima


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 16, 2010)

Umm...don't really know what to say about that...

The music fits?  Never really seen a machinima like that before.  It's different to say the least.


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2010)

I said the same thing while watching that, especially at the end with all the bodies strung up. 

What the hell? 

That grapple thing seems crazy like half life's gravity gun.

I remember playing the demo and riding the gas tank into the stratosphere then free falling, it was fun.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 16, 2010)

splitscreen coop is loff <3


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 17, 2010)

Plowed through the "story" missions in Just Cause 2. Shit was pretty dumb lol. With 30 hours spent on the game I feel pretty satisfied with what I have. I spent about an hour trying to get my % completion up and only gained a percent. Fuck going for 50% that would be ten more hours.

Can't wait for the next Red Faction next year.

I'm starting to feel some excitement for Halo Reach, so I may pick up ODST for cheap for Reach beta access.

edit: Yup just picked up ODST.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 17, 2010)

How much was it?


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 17, 2010)

Forty bucks for a fresh copy. I figured it would be worth it since I haven't played the campaign yet and I want the Halo Reach beta to tell me if I want that game or not.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 18, 2010)

Hmmm...might have to pick that up.  

Anyone know how the beta works?  Like, when you play can you have a guest play with you?  Because my roommate has the game, so if I can still get onto the beta without buying the game, then that's what I'll do.  Otherwise, I'll just use his gamertag...or buy the game.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 18, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Plowed through the "story" missions in Just Cause 2. Shit was pretty dumb lol. With 30 hours spent on the game I feel pretty satisfied with what I have. I spent about an hour trying to get my % completion up and only gained a percent. Fuck going for 50% that would be ten more hours.
> 
> *Can't wait for the next Red Faction next year.*
> 
> ...



Sweet Jesus...


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 18, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Sweet Jesus...


Wait... what ;o You are being too vague there. Are you saying "Sweet Jesus I want some more fucking Red Faction too!" or "Sweet Jesus Stumpy you have such shitty taste in games!" or maybe "Sweet Jesus Stumpy you used 'next' twice in that sentence."


----------



## Kri (Apr 18, 2010)

The Skate 3 demo froze after the extended tutorial (with the dark slide), and then my Splinter Cell Conviction campaign data was corrupted. Lol?

I beat it again, but I'm afraid of finishing the Skate 3 demo, even if the two weren't actually related. Sort of like being ill while eating something specific as a child and then avoiding eating it for much of the rest of your life.

Even if it wasn't the cause, I'm steering clear. For now.

And I've been having LIVE issues for the past two days. -_-


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2010)

Red Faction 3 was awesome, so better be "Sweet Jesus Me too!"


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 18, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Wait... what ;o You are being too vague there. Are you saying *"Sweet Jesus I want some more fucking Red Faction too!"* or "Sweet Jesus Stumpy you have such shitty taste in games!" or maybe "Sweet Jesus Stumpy you used 'next' twice in that sentence."



.                             .


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm glad we cleared that up.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 18, 2010)

Who doesnt want red faction


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

man, tales of vesperia is such a snailpaced game 
we cringe everytime we enter a new town because it's always the same "parted with everyone", then you need to find everyone and talk to them + maybe some totally random npc and then get to the inn and rest, throughout this procedure there's at least 10 minutes of random non-voiced meaningless dialouge 
the game felt pretty sweet at first, but now it just feels like a chore :/

gonna trade it in once I'm done with it. 
maybe pre-order Alpha Protocol or Red dead, or just buy Resonance of Fate instead.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 21, 2010)

To be honest the only game I want right now is LP 2.

though I did buy the two fear expansion packs, since blockbuster went out of business.

was this a good idea?


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 21, 2010)

The FEAR expansions were not made by Monolith and did not review very well iirc. FEAR, FEAR 2, and both Condemned games were all made by Monolith and also all awesome.

Have you played FEAR 2 yet? If not it should be $20 or less at most retailers. Easily worth it.

Also, FEAR 3 not being made by Monolith has me worried about that game.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 23, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> To be honest the only game I want right now is LP 2.



I tried out the demo...I got really bad at that game's multiplayer.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2010)

Multi always sucked in LP. It's co-op though is awesome.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 24, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Multi always sucked in LP. It's co-op though is awesome.



I liked it in the first game, and I was my usual mediocre player-ness at that. At the end of the first LP2 match, I had one kill.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 24, 2010)

Alan Wake prequel live action episodes start this Sunday on xbox.com



Looks interesting.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 24, 2010)

The co-op akrid hunter is what kept me in lost planet 1.


Also anyone have opinions on FEAR 2 I recently picked it up for cheap and was wondering if it was good.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 24, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Also anyone have opinions on FEAR 2 I recently picked it up for cheap and was wondering if it was good.


I have enjoyed everything Monilith has released in this console cycle. I've always picked up their games for $20 or less though, so for that price their games are great. The story in FEAR 2, like other Monolith games, is nonsense, but the gameplay, while it feels strange when compared to popular modern shooters, is quite good.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 24, 2010)

I didnt really play fear for the story, really for the thrills and atmosphere.

controls felt similar to halo to me


update: I am not liking F.E.A.R. 2 all that much. Files felt like a better sequel to F.E.A.R. the controls are different which I don't like and the it's more action oriented. Which in games is good but if it's suppose to be scary it isn't.


Overall I'd only use it for online F.E.A.R. because nobody plays F.E.A.R. Files.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2010)

My How to train your dragon review...*oh yes* - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wv8FEM4Si8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 25, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I didnt really play fear for the story, really for the thrills and atmosphere.
> 
> controls felt similar to halo to me
> 
> ...


Yeah despite the game's name and all none of the FEAR games have been "scary" to me. To me it was about stringing together awesome shooting sequences with creepy little girl interludes here and there.

Admittedly, I haven't played enough of FEAR 2 to give it a final judgment, but from what I played I had pretty much the same experience as I had in most of the first game. Also played both games on PC, so they felt mostly the same to me.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 26, 2010)

Well I started paying attention to FEARS story and honestly I like FEAR Files more. 

In a game that doesnt make sense how do you have a sequel that pretty much ignores the first game? just to set up for a 3rd game.


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2010)

*My Video Review for Nier - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BeWNJRvL0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stumpy (May 2, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Well I started paying attention to FEARS story and honestly I like FEAR Files more.
> 
> In a game that doesnt make sense how do you have a sequel that pretty much ignores the first game? just to set up for a 3rd game.


In case you don't know or don't remember, FEAR 2's original title was simply Project Origin. No "FEAR". Monolith was bought up by WB Games, but the FEAR IP was owned by Sierra which was owned by Vivendi Universal. For whatever legal reasons it was cool for Monolith to make a parallel side story semi sequel to FEAR, but they could not make the definitive FEAR sequel.

The Activision/Vivendi merger happened months before Project Origin's release and as a result of the merger pretty much everything under the "Sierra" umbrella was killed and/or sold off. Monolith/WB Games picked up the FEAR IP and I would imagine Monolith tried to squeezed in whatever story stuff they had time to fit in before the game went gold to turn Project Origin, the FEAR side story, into FEAR 2: Project Origin.

Essentially, FEAR 2's story was fucked over by legal nonsense and now FEAR 3 isn't even being made by Monolith.[/historylesson]

I still have hopes for the game though.


----------



## Son Goku (May 2, 2010)

F.3.A.R. looks to be a good game. Co-op with the PC and Antagonist of the first game.
when it comes out im going straight to co-op.


----------



## Stumpy (May 2, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> F.3.A.R. looks to be a good game. Co-op with the PC and Antagonist of the first game.
> when it comes out im gong straight to co-op.


Wow, have they already officially announced such details? All I've seen is the concept art or w/e they released with the game announcement.


----------



## crazymtf (May 6, 2010)

*Iron Man 2 Review - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbxKxlgcuqU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 6, 2010)

lol, it got a 1 for story


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 17, 2010)

finished Lost Planet 2 today. good game is good, despite some annoying parts and a fucked up split screen 

getting Resonance of Fate this week ^__^


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2010)

Red dead today, gamefly shipped out split second, prince of persia, and dead 2 rights so lots of games to play.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 17, 2010)

shit man, I gotta get Red dead


----------



## Son Goku (May 17, 2010)

The amount of games coming out on the same day isn't a wise company choice.


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2010)

So far red dead is pretty sick, then again said same bout gta4 till it half way point so I'll keep playing


----------



## ExoSkel (May 18, 2010)

Just went back from midnight release from gamestop. Bought Read Dead and Alan Wake LE.

Too tired to play now, will probably play tomorrow or this weekend.

Btw,


----------



## Vonocourt (May 18, 2010)

Finished the first episode of Alan Wake. Their choice of the song that played over the "Episode 1 is over" card was awesome.


----------



## OniTasku (May 18, 2010)

Don't know if anyone brought this up yet; thought it worth mentioning:



I'm totally buying a Boba Fett outfit. I don't care how many people will buy them (tons will, I know), but whatever. Too awesome to pass up.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 18, 2010)

Little bit into the third episode of Alan Wake, I'm loving the shit out of this game. It kinda seems that I've seen all there is to the combat system already, but the story has got me hooked...and I'm not one to really get sucked into video game tales.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 20, 2010)

Loving Resonance of Fate so far. the first boss kicked my ass 3 times before I managed to take him down (I had to adjust my tactics...and then manage to pull it off too!). the game mechanics are really fun and the attacks are over the top and cool looking


----------



## Akira (May 20, 2010)

Oh my god, _that_ set piece in episode 4 of AW was literally the best thing I've played all year.


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2010)

Shit my friend needs to finish it quick so I can borrow Alan wake


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 20, 2010)

Either the price needs to drop, I need to get another job to make more money, or I need to convince my roommate to buy it.

Think I'll go with the third option.


----------



## Akira (May 20, 2010)

Whatever you do make sure your first playthrough is on "Hard", it actually makes the game much better.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 20, 2010)

Akira said:


> Whatever you do make sure your first playthrough is on "Hard", it actually makes the game much better.



I played through on normal, and I can see what you're getting at. The Taken got pretty easy to deal with not long after the flares were introduced in the second episode.

But yeah, just finished it. Pretty good ending, leaves a lot of questions for dlc/sequels. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kinda bummed that most of the psychological elements were brushed away right quick.
_"Is Hartmann right about me being crazy? *Nope*."_ And that was the end of that dilemma .

Oh and Mr. Scratchy?




If there's one thing they kept though from back when it was a open-world game, I wish there was more interaction during the day with the townspeople.


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Most of the characters were definetly a little too quick to accept that the dark prescence was real, especially the Sheriff.

As for the Scratchy thing, I think that's just Alan's avatar who plays out what he writes from inside the lake. There is probably some kind of relevance behind the name though.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 21, 2010)

Akira said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I've heard that it's the light's equivalent to the Darkness' Jagger. A way to influence people in the outside world. In the LE bonus stuff, Steward is said to have seen Wake(Mr. Scratchy) post-game.

I'm kinda bummed that they but so much story material in the limited edition. Apparently Nightingale had a partner that died under "mysterious circumstances" and that's why he's such a cock.


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Supposedly you can go to Nightingale's room in the motel and he's got some kind of surveillance set up on everyone in the town. I can't remember if he actually died though, I remember the darkness throwing him out of the police station but that's about it.

I actually thought Jagger might've been killed by Zane, she seems to have a bullet hole in her when she's finally confronted and the darkness tries to convince Alan that he was responsible for Alice's death, maybe history was trying to repeat itself?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 21, 2010)

Akira said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I did go by Nightingale's motel room, don't really remember seeing anything in there...then again I was focused on getting through that level without firing a single shot, rather than exploring. He's definitely not in his mortal body, as you can see him behind Rose in the shadow of a store's window in the ending.

The hole in Jagger chest was from after she died, and Zane brought her back with his writing. He strapped the corpse to a chair and to prove that that wasn't really Jagger he pulled her heart(?) out and she kept going along.vAt least that's how I think the manuscripts went. Maybe that's when he started writing to prevent the darkness by having the volcano destroy the house.

But yeah, seeing as how Jagger's body was that of a old woman's, it could of been trying to take over Alice's younger body.


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was randomly playing some parts just now and when you're creating the cabin in the dark realm if you wait and listen when you can hear Alan and Alice arguing in the background it eventually switches to Tom and Barbara, it even sounds like he's experiencing a similar scene to what happens to Alan when he goes to the dark version of his apartment. There's actually a photo of Zane in his diver's suit (minus the light shining inside of it) in the typewriter room in episode 1.

Wow, can't wait for the first DLC..


----------



## The World (May 21, 2010)

Alan Wake that good huh?


----------



## Son Goku (May 22, 2010)

I decided the pass up alan wake and RD:R for Crackdown 2, New Vegas, and DR 2


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 22, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I decided the pass up alan wake and RD:R for Crackdown 2, New Vegas, and DR 2



But New Vegas doesn't come out for months, same with Dead Rising 2.


----------



## Son Goku (May 22, 2010)

Dead Rising is this summer. A little bit after Crackdown 2. New Vegas Has top priority over all either way.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 22, 2010)

Dead Rising 2 is late August, Crackdown 2 comes out before that. New Vegas will more than likely release in October or November.


----------



## Roy (May 22, 2010)

New Vegas. Can't wait.


----------



## crazymtf (May 22, 2010)

Crackdown 2? Really?


----------



## Gnome (May 22, 2010)

Crackdown was a great game, i prefer it over Halo 3 even though most people bought it just for the Halo 3 beta.


----------



## The World (May 22, 2010)

New Vegas. Can't wait.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 23, 2010)

yeah, I'm definitly picking up New Vegas too


----------



## Son Goku (May 23, 2010)

Crackdown 2 has awesomeness written all over it. must have.


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2010)

Think it looks worse then the first. I'll still try it though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 23, 2010)

Crackdown does look epic. The first one was great, and the 2nd looks even better.

New Vegas is a....maybe edging towards a yes for me. Ill have to see how its different from fallout 3. I loved fallout 3, but I don't want to be playing more fallout 3 in a different location. Judging by the developers on this one, I shouldn't have that problem.

Red Dead Redemption is straight up .


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 23, 2010)

Guess my 360 is dying. Getting a disc read error and/or the tray won't open ever other boot. Highly irritating.


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2010)

New prince of persia game sucks balls


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 23, 2010)

There's a new Prince of Persia game?


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 23, 2010)

F:New Vegas will probably be pretty much the same as F3, apart from story, locale and some weapons and enemies. they seem to bring back some of the stuff from the old games that weren't in F3 though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 23, 2010)

Centuryslayer said:


> F:New Vegas will probably be pretty much the same as F3, apart from story, locale and some weapons and enemies. they seem to bring back some of the stuff from the old games that weren't in F3 though.



I just want more diverse environments and more interesting sidequests/sidecharacters.

There was so much crap to do in fallout 3, but a lot of the characters seemed so bland and static that I just didn't care beyond getting EXP and weapons/items, which only lasts so long.


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2010)

*My Red Dead Review - *
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2grw3MGFMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 23, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I just want more diverse environments and more interesting sidequests/sidecharacters.
> 
> There was so much crap to do in fallout 3, but a lot of the characters seemed so bland and static that I just didn't care beyond getting EXP and weapons/items, which only lasts so long.



yes well beth soft freaking sucks at characters (and character models)

I just get the feeling that they'll trade bland characters for a heap of bugs xD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 23, 2010)

alan wake is a huge dissapointment


----------



## Vonocourt (May 23, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> alan wake is a huge dissapointment



Eh, I loved it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 23, 2010)

I loooove the story.

but the fighting system got boring fast


----------



## Vonocourt (May 24, 2010)

I thought it was solid, but a bit more variation in the enemies types and scenarios near the end would've been nice.

But the story and the atmosphere more than made up for it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 24, 2010)

yeah the story fixes alot.

but honestly the fighting is nothing but

flashlight, flashbang/flare if enemies get close, shoot

rinse and repeat

and damn that constant losing of all your items


----------



## crazymtf (May 24, 2010)

Nevermind beginning to like prince of persia more. 

My big disappointments this year. 

1. God Of War 3
2. Dante's Inferno 
3. Lost Planet 2
4. White Knight 
5. Alien Vs Predator


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 24, 2010)

yeah white knight was a fucking dissapointment


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2010)

I pegged Dante as a failure from the get-go.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 25, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Nevermind beginning to like prince of persia more.
> 
> My big disappointments this year.
> 
> ...



the ones highlighted shouldn't have been a surprise


----------



## Son Goku (May 25, 2010)

I went into AVP knowing it'd suck but still had a pretty good time.


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2010)

Don't get me wrong I enjoyed Alien vs predator, just didn't live up to AVP2. I actually enjoyed most of the listed except dante's inferno but I can't help but feel disappointed by them.


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2010)

My Prince of persia review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NsCC8C97cI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Son Goku (May 25, 2010)

I don't know any. you could try and save up 48 hour trials. Maybe ask around on the xbox forums.


Also I hear Fist of the Northstar


----------



## Gecka (May 26, 2010)

Don't know why it wouldn't be the place to ask, since it does relate to the 360 but whatever

Who here hasn't gotten the RRoD?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 26, 2010)

I haven't.

I got the YLOD though.


----------



## Gnome (May 26, 2010)

I got RROD before it was called that


----------



## Son Goku (May 26, 2010)

I got two RROD

when did they change the name?


----------



## Lucius (May 26, 2010)

have mine over 2 years now and it's working like a charm. all that happened so far was 1 freeze when i played splinter cell conviction.


----------



## EJ (May 26, 2010)

Your shit is about to die man.

They all die. I was saying the same shit.


----------



## Gnome (May 26, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I got two RROD
> 
> when did they change the name?



It was never changed, before someone dubbed it RROD it was basically called "Oh shit i think my Xbox just fucking died" though.


----------



## Platinum (May 26, 2010)

I got the RRoD once during Christmas time two years ago.


----------



## Prince Leon (May 26, 2010)

Finally got my wireless N adapter. Now I'm back on Live. =D


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 27, 2010)

How much did that cost?


----------



## crazymtf (May 27, 2010)

100 for sure 

Alpha been getting shitted on in reviews. Still buying it.


----------



## Gnome (May 28, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> 100 for sure
> 
> Alpha been getting shitted on in reviews. Still buying it.



really? because i was really looking forward to it being great. I just hope the reviewers are wrong


----------



## Roy (May 28, 2010)

Alpha looks good though. D=


----------



## Stumpy (May 28, 2010)

Roy said:


> Alpha looks good though. D=


Show me a "good" trailer for that game. All the ones I've seen have been questionable at best.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 28, 2010)

^yeah, I fear it will be pretty mediocre. I still hope it's good. my friend's getting it today, so I will know later tonight 

been looking forward to it for so long


----------



## Roy (May 28, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Show me a "good" trailer for that game. All the ones I've seen have been questionable at best.



Not that the trailers are good or anything, but the idea of a Mass Effect modern spy game really got me pumped for it.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (May 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Don't know why it wouldn't be the place to ask, since it does relate to the 360 but whatever



Asking for a code generator is an illegal activity in these forum parts [in and of itself as well]. Know your forum rules. 



> Who here hasn't gotten the RRoD?



I haven't. Mine's a little over 3 years old.


----------



## Roy (May 28, 2010)

^You just jinxed yourself.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (May 28, 2010)

Jinxed myself? Superstitious nonsense.


----------



## Gnome (May 28, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Jinxed myself? Superstitious nonsense.



you say that now


----------



## Roy (May 28, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Jinxed myself? Superstitious nonsense.



It's happened plenty of times here.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (May 28, 2010)

If you're suggesting a relationship between the two, thus trying to show me it's not superstitious nonsense, then I must tell you the relationship is entirely coincidental. Merely saying I haven't had my 360 RROD yet, will not suddenly cause my 360 to die on me. Nor is the likelihood of its death an incentive to avoid "jinxing myself", because that will not prevent the event from happening. In other words, false cause, or in damn fine Latin, post hoc ergo propter hoc. -sexy-


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 28, 2010)

man, your 360 is going to freaking explode any day now


----------



## Stumpy (May 28, 2010)

This is the first time I have seen Alpha Protocol in actual gameplay mode. Watching now.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 28, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> This is the first time I have seen Alpha Protocol in actual gameplay mode. Watching now.



Watched that earlier.

The first bits of gunplay turned me off, but when they spent a good chunk of time talking about the stats I started thinking maybe this game could be interesting. When they started playing again...jank city.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 28, 2010)

is there a thread for prince of persia: the forgotten sands?

if not, why not? 

the game is absolutely wicked fun!


----------



## Gnome (May 28, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> If you're suggesting a relationship between the two, thus trying to show me it's not superstitious nonsense, then I must tell you the relationship is entirely coincidental. Merely saying I haven't had my 360 RROD yet, will not suddenly cause my 360 to die on me. Nor is the likelihood of its death an incentive to avoid "jinxing myself", because that will not prevent the event from happening. In other words, false cause, or in damn fine Latin, post hoc ergo propter hoc. -sexy-



.


.


.


.


you say that now


----------



## Stumpy (May 28, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Watched that earlier.
> 
> The first bits of gunplay turned me off, but when they spent a good chunk of time talking about the stats I started thinking maybe this game could be interesting. When they started playing again...jank city.


That was pretty much exactly the same for me. RPG mechanics make me hard, but bad shooting is a punch in the balls.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 5, 2010)

AP wasn't that bad. in fact, after I got over my first super negative first impression when I started playing it (the saudi arabia bit) I think it's a good game. what you gotta realize is that AP is purely an RPG, for good and for bad. it may be disquised as a 3rd person action game. but everything in the game is about stats and making choices.

The game is REALLY good at forcing you to do choices and showing the effects of them. the ending was a little abrupt though, but I've only finished it once so maybe there are more dramatic ones I dunno. some of the worst things to me was the boss fights, the AI's path finding and some really ugly animations (the sneaking one is the prime example) some awkward controls (cover system) and Thortons jovial way he handled everything like it was just some sort of joke, it kinda breaks the tension when your character shrugs of dire situations with a lame ass joke. >__>

I would recomend it to RPG fans, and people who don't mind playing games that don't feel cutting edge.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 5, 2010)

'Bout how long is Alpha Protocol? Cuz if it's under twenty hours I may rent it. Longer, may buy when it gets a heavy price cut.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 5, 2010)

it's around 20 hours I think. I didn't clock my playthrough at all so I dunno really. felt like maybe 15 hours tops.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 5, 2010)

Hmm, I may be able to crank through that in a rental period.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 6, 2010)

New red faction gentlemen.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2010)

Obsidian dropped their balls with Alpha Protocol. Apparently, the pc version is the worst of them all. They couldn't even port the freakin game right... 

Because of this, now I have less hype on New Vegas.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2010)

My Review on Alpha Protocol - [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSo5ZNMzvFw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 6, 2010)

Whoah, I remember when you just had a camera recording off the tv, since when did you start capturing HD footage?

And the Recovery album art where he's walking down the highway>him being stuck in a Pledge commercial.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2010)

Lol camera was 07-08, direct footage end of 08 to 2009. 2010 - HD baby 

And I like both, I like this one more cause feels like no matter how he lives his life and tries to keep it private everyone still knows everything about him.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 7, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Obsidian dropped their balls with Alpha Protocol. Apparently, the pc version is the worst of them all. They couldn't even port the freakin game right...
> 
> Because of this, now I have less hype on New Vegas.



worry not, AP they made all by themselves, whilst in New Vegas they god the engine and everything from Beth Soft, which should help.

also, I played the PC version of AP and I thought it sucked balls at first, but it grows on you


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 7, 2010)

Centuryslayer said:


> worry not, AP they made all by themselves, whilst in New Vegas they god the engine and everything from Beth Soft, which should help.
> 
> also, I played the PC version of *AP and I thought it sucked balls at first, but it grows on you *



That's EXACTLY my thoughts on it...I just love videogames where you can control and shape the world through the actions and choices you make...the best thing this game does, I'd love to see a sequel, there is definitely a good game in there somewhere, lol...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2010)

Having good fun with the Blur MP demo.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 8, 2010)

dj hero is 55 on new egg, 10% promo code too.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 9, 2010)

Third Spider-Man for _Spider-Man Shattered Dimensions_ is Spider-Man 2099.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 9, 2010)

interesting add in, but I personally won't buy it. I have to get Mortal Kombat nine over everything.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 9, 2010)

I wonder who the Fourth Spider-Man is going to be...I hope it isn't Ultimate...a teenage Spider-Man among three adults...personally, I don't think that would go over all that well.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 9, 2010)

is iron spider already one?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 9, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Third Spider-Man for _Spider-Man Shattered Dimensions_ is Spider-Man 2099.



okay, that was freaking awesome!!

i wonder who the 4th would be... stone age spidey??


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 10, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> is iron spider already one?



Only Amazing, Noir, and now 2099.  Last is a mystery.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 10, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> is iron spider already one?



Iron spider is a pre-order bonus costume.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh my gawwwwwwwd.


On sale starting Monday, June 14:

*Shadow Complex -- 560 / $7 (Normally 1200, 53% off)
Trials HD -- 560 / $7 (Normally 1200, 53% off)*
Marvel Vs. Capcom 2 -- 560 / $7 (Normally 1200, 53% off)
TMNT Turtles in Time HD -- 400 / $5 (Normally 800, 50% off)
*'Splosion man -- 400 / $5 (Normally 800, 50% off)*

On sale June 16-22:

A Kingdom for Keflings -- 400 / $5 (50% off)
Alien Hominid HD -- 400 / $5 (50% off)
*Banjo Tooie -- 800 / $10 (33% off)*
Bionic Commando Rearmed -- 400 / $5 (50% off)
Bomberman LIVE -- 400 / $5 (50% off)
*Braid -- 800 / $10 (33% off)
Castle Crashers -- 800 / $10 (33% off)*
Castlevania Symphony of the Night -- 400 / $5 (50% off)
Contra -- 240 / $3 (40%)
Crystal Defenders -- 400 / $5 (50% off)
*Geometry Wars: Retro Evolved 2 -- 400 / $5 ( 50% off)
Magic the Gathering -- 400 / $5 (50% off)*
N+ -- 400 / $5 (50% off)
Panzer General -- 400 / $5 (50% off)
Portal -- 800 / $10 (33% off)
TMNT: 1989 Arcade -- 240 / $3 (40% off)
Uno Rush -- 400 / $5 (50% off)
Vandal Hearts: Flames of Judgment -- 800 / $10 (33% off)
Zombie Apocalypse -- 400 / $5 (50% off)


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 11, 2010)

^sweet. I might get Panzer General then


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 11, 2010)

i dunno... i dont really care for XBLA games :S


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 11, 2010)

Definitely getting Shadow Complex then...

Besides those in bold, are any other ones good/worth it for that price?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 11, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Definitely getting Shadow Complex then...
> 
> Besides those in bold, are any other ones good/worth it for that price?



Castlevania Symphony of the Night
Portal
Bomberman LIVE
Alien Hominid HD


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 12, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> i dunno... i dont really care for XBLA games :S


friend.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 12, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> i dunno... i dont really care for XBLA games :S


son, I'm disappoint.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2010)

Natal is called Kinect apparently.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2010)

So which game will Micro steal from sony this year? Bets?


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 13, 2010)

killzone or LBP for lulz.

or are we talking unreleased yet?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2010)

Could be anything. FF13 verses would just be to funny.


----------



## Corran (Jun 13, 2010)

Did they even "steal" anything last year?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2010)

Not steal but MGS making it's way to microsoft was lol worthy.


----------



## Corran (Jun 13, 2010)

MGS has already been on xbox before though, not really surprising. Although I think it was more funny that a lot of people thought Rising was a 360 exclusive


----------



## The Boss (Jun 13, 2010)

The World said:


> Natal is called Kinect apparently.



I heard this thing cost $189?? Is that true?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I heard this thing cost $189?? Is that true?



Rumor is that there are two models, more expensive one being $189.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2010)

Corran said:


> MGS has already been on xbox before though, not really surprising. Although I think it was more funny that a lot of people thought Rising was a 360 exclusive


A port, a year later. This was a big one cause we all knew he was gonna make another MGS after 4 no matter what. Biggest game on ps3 and a sequel *not direct* shown at a microsoft conference? Lolz 

Still expecting something to hop on over to Micro, usually happens.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2010)

Versus 13 on 360 would be a bitch slap to all FF fans who want it to stay on Playstation.


----------



## Corran (Jun 13, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> A port, a year later. This was a big one cause we all knew he was gonna make another MGS after 4 no matter what. Biggest game on ps3 and a sequel *not direct* shown at a microsoft conference? Lolz
> 
> Still expecting something to hop on over to Micro, usually happens.



People expected a mgs4 port and didn't get one so I think Rising is mean to appease that a bit. Rising isn't really Kojima's game though is it? I know Peace Walker was his main concern as it was his MGS5. That said I'm excited to see what direction its going in.

I don't think there is anything left to hop over to 360 except ffvs13, nearly everything else is Sony owned IPs.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 13, 2010)

what time does the MS conference start?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2010)

1:30. 30 minutes before I have to head to work, fuck


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 13, 2010)

eastern time?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah.  10:30 am PST.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2010)

Kinect??????

What a freaking stupid name.

Should have stuck with Natal. I liked Natal.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 14, 2010)

Kinect sounds like some sort of knockoff type of Lego


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Kinect sounds like some sort of knockoff type of Lego



It's an atrocious name that just screams gimmicky.

Though the star wars game seems interesting.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 14, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Kinect sounds like some sort of knockoff type of Lego



Kinex was the shit 

And they should've stuck with Natal. That was actually a pretty cool name. Kinect is just lame and stupid.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2010)

They really should have just kept it as Natal.

This isn't going to be like the Wii where everyone grew to tolerate it's new name. Kinect just sounds bad, it will sound bad tomorrow, and will sound bad the week after that.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

HEY GUYS LETS KINECT!!!


----------



## Roy (Jun 14, 2010)

What the fuck. 

eh. datass


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, the "slim" 360.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 14, 2010)

Itagaki reaction was the best of the presentation.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Microsoft fails so bad at everything, most of their gamers are hardcores and no one wants a shitty gimmicky expensive, lol worthy POS when they could just go buy a wii.

At least Sony doesnt beat around the buss and is just making a wii but for the people who think the wii is stupid because its got no good games, so they are helping the ones who like the idea but not the games.

Kinect is a bad name and a risky gimmick on a more hardcore fan basis, which should sell horribly.

If it doesn't I'd be surprised


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Jun 14, 2010)

Seriously? Natal (kinect?) knows what will you do, before you do it!!!! MEGATON!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

I think thats called being faked.


----------



## CokeFloat (Jun 14, 2010)

OMEGAAD. Have you guys tried Whacked? Hoho. It's a fvcking awsum game. And Rayman Arena aswell.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 14, 2010)

just heard of the namechange...


i am disappoint.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 14, 2010)

It fits 

shitty name for a shitty idea.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Im gonna go out on a limb and say that the failure rate and return rate of the Kinect will be over 50%, and that any casual fans they get from this, they will lose more in the process.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

16,000 post.

And the picture that was leaked that was in Italian actually says that the new xbox 360 slim will have built in wifi lol.

Man, microsoft just loves copying sony


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Gawd that slim looks something awful.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

4 hours before their press conference, i hope its awful


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 14, 2010)

I fucking love Itagaki.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 14, 2010)

360 media briefing starting now..


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 14, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

NEW XBOX

PEOPLE GOT IT FOR FREE!!



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Guys,guys I just bought my first HD console yesterday..it is a XBOX 360..

Bought it for Red Dead Redemption and I am now looking at finding some nice games for it (I'm a RPG and Action/Adventure/Sandbox type of gamer).

Also..what transpired at tonight's conference kinda left me scared..is Microsoft actually trying to change its focus from the normal gamers to the casual crowd?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

New Xbox looks gay. Kinect looks gay. M$ is filled with wannabe dancing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). gg.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Whitewolf inactive (Jun 14, 2010)

Bummer!!!!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

fuck that shit. I just want proper games, too much to ask from the gaming industry?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 14, 2010)

its obvious *natal* (fuck kinetic ) is for the casual gamer...

i dont see any hardcore games being successful on it. I kinda liked what i saw today though... its a great way to bond with friends and family


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

No wonder they didn't talk about the price.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

lmao, an xbox with kinect would be over double the price of the wii, with no games, and the games that are being sold on it are xbox price, so another 60$ for a game, etc.

Well, they sure know how to please a casual gamer with those prices


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2010)

XBOX 360 conference sucked IMO. MGS though was awesome.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> 4 hours before their press conference, i hope its awful



I didnt think it would be as awful as it was


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2010)

I liked MGS and the redesign....that's about it


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2010)

As long as you can sneak in some way, Rising should be great.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 15, 2010)

360 is freezing and with no error messages what could the problem be?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> 360 is freezing and with no error messages what could the problem be?



The     Usual.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> 360 is freezing and with no error messages what could the problem be?


Steve Ballmer hates you.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Comparison!



Eh... meh.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2010)

that's not really much smaller lol


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 15, 2010)

built in harddrive?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Comparison!
> 
> 
> 
> Eh... meh.



So..what does it do new from the old one?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

Centuryslayer said:


> built in harddrive?



if you mean like the ps3, then yeah.

the HD is replaceable.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm getting the new 360, purely because I want a hard-drive and it seems to be the cheapest 250 GB hard drive out.

As for Kinect It looks interesting and I might get it, considering it's supposedly cheap, but im holding out first.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 15, 2010)

It's smaller and looks sleeker and it's all black with the glossy touch with the cool ass vents I would trade in my xbox for this one


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> As for Kinect It looks interesting and I might get it, considering it's supposedly cheap, but im holding out first.



If you consider the supposed price tag of $150 cheap, I wanna know how much you pull on a regular basis.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 15, 2010)

> Seriously? Natal (kinect?) knows what will you do, before you do it!!!! MEGATON!


 That was just a demo of how you can get more into a game with no technology. Just act out the cut scenes when they play. 

And don't blame Microsoft....they though there wasn't going to be an E3 this year. Give them credit for throwing things together so quickly.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2010)

Gears of War 3
Fable III
Forza III 
New Crytek game
Crackdown 2
Halo: Reach
ME3
Nintey Nine Nights 2

+ the kinect stuff

these are the exclusives we have to look forward too

thoghts?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah the new xbox sucks


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Actually I think the new Xbox has a pretty good price for what it offers. I would gladly buy a new 360 if my old 360 breaks... but I hope my 360 wont break anytime soon. Got it since 07 and haven't prod.. yet.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 15, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> *Gears of War 3*
> Fable III
> Forza III
> New Crytek game
> ...



Everything else is meh. Forza is pretty sweet, but im just not a big racer fan outside of midnight club.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Everything else is meh. Forza is pretty sweet, but im just not a big racer fan outside of midnight club.



i don't know i am pretty excited for Ninety nine nights 2


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2010)

my 360 is a fucking ancient 20gig version, i may end up buying this new one and giving my 360 to my moms boyfriend.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

You are aware its a hardware fail, breaking your discs at the ever slight sense of motion, do you not?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> You are aware its a hardware fail, breaking your discs at the ever slight sense of motion, do you not?



Would suck if there was an earthquake.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> You are aware its a hardware fail, breaking your discs at the ever slight sense of motion, do you not?


Troll.

I doubt the majority of people will lift up their 360 while a game is being played. Destructoid editors are a rare breed.

Besides, it's hardly a hardware failure when the problem derives from user not handling the product correctly.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Troll.
> 
> I doubt the majority of people will lift up their 360 while a game is being played. Destructoid editors are a rare breed.



You're fucking dumb if you think thats excusing the quality of this machine


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> You're fucking dumb if you think thats excusing the quality of this machine



Guess me spilling a drink onto the PS3 makes it a hardware failure too. Damnit sony, why didn't you make it waterproof!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Guess me spilling a drink onto the PS3 makes it a hardware failure too. Damnit sony, why didn't you make it waterproof!



*Stand up machine. Turn on.*

*Pop in Rock band 3*

*Start playing with friends*

You start having a blast, hours passes

"Oh hey guys, lets go outside"

*Everyone starts walking to the door outside his room, but in the process knocks 360 over because of 5 people in the room"

*Rock band 3 breaks*

Your advice:

"Hey guys maybe you shouldn't have a small room  not microsofts fault"


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> *Stand up machine. Turn on.*
> 
> *Pop in Rock band 3*
> 
> ...



Or they could watch where they're going and not try to rush out the door all at the same time.  I mean, my friends and I play while we're drunk and we've never had an incident with the 360. 

Or you could not stand it up when you play...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> *Stand up machine. Turn on.*
> 
> *Pop in Rock band 3*
> 
> ...



Maybe im in the minority here, but I'd blame that on whoever knocked the 360 over.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Every console has its flaws ok, lets just leave it at that


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, yeah i suppose getting the RROD for keeping the 360 on too long is also the users fault 

A device that has a 100% fail rate if you only move it seems fair and justly worth the price?

And this device has not been used for an extensive period of time to warrant any doubt of another RROD happening?

Man, i know you like xbox but jeez jump off the fanboy thing, its a POS i happen to move my consoles all the time when they are on.



Pervy Fox said:


> Every console has its flaws ok, lets just leave it at that



No flaw is as blatant as this one, this is worse then the 360 normal because the warrants revolve around the games and not the 360, and if you play any older game on it or past 90 days without purchasing long time warranty, you're fucked


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 15, 2010)

How long is "too long"?

Just curious, because ive played mine 8 hours straight before (ME2 ) and it was fine. Very warm definitely, but it was running fine.

And i've moved it before without getting any pause in gameplay. Worse thing thats ever happened is it froze and i needed to restart.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2010)

my console just sits their, i don't think i've ever moved it


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> *Stand up machine. Turn on.*
> 
> *Pop in Rock band 3*
> 
> ...


I don't get it, are we drunk so that's why we have such trouble getting out of a room? Are we all five years old, racing to get out first? 

I can make a contrived scenario too you know.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> No flaw is as blatant as this one, this is worse then the 360 normal because the warrants revolve around the games and not the 360, and if you play any older game on it or past 90 days without purchasing long time warranty, you're fucked



Im not counting the new xbox, since its just a small counterpart of the 360.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> I don't get it, are we drunk so that's why we have such trouble getting out of a room? Are we all five years old, racing to get out first?
> 
> I can make a contrived scenario too you know.



You must really think people dont move their systems, ever at all never wever could ever blah blah.

People didnt think the Wii could sell, but it sold the best.

im saying open up your expectations, shit happens, we dont all live in some techno perfect world where earthquakes, parties, and any other type of accident doesnt happen, ergh party not being an accident but a possibility for the shit to get kicked on accident.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 15, 2010)

So when I have a party and a drunk asshole knocks over my computer, breaking it, should I accept "Hey, its not my fault you have a shitty computer" as a valid excuse?

Although whenever I expect to have a bunch of people over for a party I make it a point to put my Xbox in an unkickable position, so it makes no difference to me.

Im not saying that the Xbox is as durable as the Wii or whatever, but I dont really consider it a huge fault that it can't withstand damage very well. Not being able to move it during play is kind of annoying, but I've never felt the need for that feature so it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> You must really think people dont move their systems, ever at all never wever could ever blah blah.


Why move it when you play, why not just turn it off. What kind of pressing matter makes you move the console without having the time to turn it off?


> People didnt think the Wii could sell, but it sold the best.


Kay...


> im saying open up your expectations, shit happens, we dont all live in some techno perfect world where earthquakes, parties, and any other type of accident doesnt happen, ergh party not being an accident but a possibility for the shit to get kicked on accident.


If I lived where earthquakes were common, then I think I would just lay it down flat. And as Whirlwind said, the fault lies with the guy kicking shit at parties. Or the person for their possible poor placement of the console.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So when I have a party and a drunk asshole knocks over my computer, breaking it, should I accept "Hey, its not my fault you have a shitty computer" as a valid excuse?
> 
> Although whenever I expect to have a bunch of people over for a party I make it a point to put my Xbox in an unkickable position, so it makes no difference to me.
> 
> Im not saying that the Xbox is as durable as the Wii or whatever, but I dont really consider it a huge fault that it can't withstand damage very well. Not being able to move it during play is kind of annoying, but I've never felt the need for that feature so it doesn't bother me at all.



Your situation is way to extreme to be used as a example. Now if you said a friend broke your pc game by nudging the pc, then yes thats fuckin retarded.

what if its some gay ass xbox party, the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out there have em.

It doesnt make any difference to you guys who barely touch their 360 except taking games in an out, but to a lot of people where this will destroy their discs on accident, they will rage. it could happen to you regardless no one is perfect.

I find the USB slots a little hard to put a controller usb cord into, sometimes i end up nudging the xbox because its up against a wall or inside a little cramped theater set, where i have to reach my arm around in order to fit it in(to the back), im not going to turn off the game just because an extra friend wants to play, and that could result in the game being destroyed, one that doesnt have a warranty


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Why move it when you play, why not just turn it off. What kind of pressing matter makes you move the console without having the time to turn it off?
> 
> Kay...
> 
> If I lived where earthquakes were common, then I think I would just lay it down flat. And as Whirlwind said, the fault lies with the guy kicking shit at parties. Or the person for their possible poor placement of the console.



All kinds of shit, like accidentally pushing it forward softly while putting in a usb cord.

Im guessing you have no concept of an earthquake? if it shook your house or was anything than kiddy shit your xbox game is going to break. i feel bad for ALL THE FUCKING PEOPLE WHO LIVE IN CALIFORNIA'S COAST or some shit.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> It doesnt make any difference to you guys who barely touch their 360 except taking games in an out, but to a lot of people where this will destroy their discs on accident, they will rage. it could happen to you regardless no one is perfect.
> 
> I find the USB slots a little hard to put a controller usb cord into, sometimes i end up nudging the xbox because its up against a wall or inside a little cramped theater set, where i have to reach my arm around in order to fit it in(to the back), im not going to turn off the game just because an extra friend wants to play, and that could result in the game being destroyed, one that doesnt have a warranty



Oh, so those instances didn't destroy the discs...weird. Since it's the same kind of drives being used for the new 360s.

Seriously, your saying a little budge will fuck the disc, when all you have to go on is a video where some dipshit lifted the entire console up.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> *Stand up machine. Turn on.*
> 
> *Pop in Rock band 3*
> 
> ...



how is that MS's fault?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> Your situation is way to extreme to be used as a example. Now if you said a friend broke your pc game by nudging the pc, then yes thats fuckin retarded.
> 
> I find the USB slots a little hard to put a controller usb cord into, sometimes i end up nudging the xbox because its up against a wall or inside a little cramped theater set, where i have to reach my arm around in order to fit it in(to the back), im not going to turn off the game just because an extra friend wants to play, and that could result in the game being destroyed, one that doesnt have a warranty



Has anybody actually ruined a disc simply by nudging?

I've had my Xbox straight picked up and moved while playing and all that happened was I had to restart.

I've nudged mine a little bit plenty of times while plugging in controllers while playing games (The USB ports *are* a little too far inside) but its never had any negative effect on it.

Also, why do you have to reach around to plug in the controller?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Oh, so those instances didn't destroy the discs...weird. Since it's the same kind of drives being used for the new 360s.
> 
> Seriously, your saying a little budge will fuck the disc, when all you have to go on is a video where some dipshit lifted the entire console up.



ugh, maybe you took soft a little too lightly as an interpretation, i mean ive pushed the 360 about 6 inches because it wasnt rested tightly inside an area because i was trying to put a usb cord in, and no the fault does not lay in the user for slightly pushing their system 6 inches forward and possibly breaking their disc.

I bought a piece of hardware i thought would been hardware, not some POS that breaks and wastes your money once you lift it a little bit.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Has anybody actually ruined a disc simply by nudging?
> 
> I've had my Xbox straight picked up and moved while playing and all that happened was I had to restart.
> 
> ...



We arent talking about old 360's, new ones are what we are talking about the ones that no one has yet unless you were at e3.

4 players....


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> ugh, maybe you took soft a little too lightly as an interpretation, i mean ive pushed the 360 about 6 inches because it wasnt rested tightly inside an area because i was trying to put a usb cord in, and no the fault does not lay in the user for *slightly* pushing their system *6 inches* forward and possibly breaking their disc.
> 
> I bought a piece of hardware i thought would been hardware, not some POS that breaks and wastes your money once you lift it a little bit.



You accidentally push your console 6 inches while plugging in a USB cord!? All I can recommend is putting some kryptonite near the console.



> We arent talking about old 360's, new ones are what we are talking about the ones that no one has yet unless you were at e3.
> 
> 4 players....



Oh well then I cant speak based on experience, but I still find it hard to believe that a slight nudge will wtfpwn a disc.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> ugh, maybe you took soft a little too lightly as an interpretation, i mean ive pushed the 360 about 6 inches because it wasnt rested tightly inside an area because i was trying to put a usb cord in, and no the fault does not lay in the user for slightly pushing their system 6 inches forward and possibly breaking their disc.
> 
> I bought a piece of hardware i thought would been hardware, not some POS that breaks and wastes your money once you lift it a little bit.



So did that not destroy the disc on your old xbox? If not, how do you know it's going to on the new one?

Again, all you have to base this on is a video where a guy lifted the console up. Not pushing it forward by six inches(which seems really extreme, but we'll go with it). From my understanding, the reasons the disc get fucked up is when the angle of the xbox(or any disc drive of the similar nature) is altered. So unless you're really uncoordinated, you're not going to do that pushing it six inches forward.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay guess i cant lift my xbox up while its on, another great feature, doesnt take away from the fact i dont have one exactly because of this kinect shit.

Microsoft fanboys will defend anything, and whether you consider yourself a fanboy or are just trying to be logical(lol), they do, the constant years of RROD has made the gamers little bitches, asking for as little as a teacup in R&D development and quality, coining off something that 100% breaks your games if you move it to much while its on as their own fault simply because they are too pro to ever have to consider a situation where moving an xbox becomes an issue.

Simply, they cant defend kinect cuz they think its shit but they can defend this crap because it looks so cool or something, of course, this is what it seems like to me, cuz i be raggin on kinect but no one says shit yet i say this new xbox is faulty because IT BREAKS YOUR SHIT, but thats a no issue.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2010)

Sold my two old xboxs and getting slim.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Sold my two old xboxs and getting slim.





 just in case you didn't saw. I'd wait until they fix it before.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> So did that not destroy the disc on your old xbox? If not, how do you know it's going to on the new one?
> 
> Again, all you have to base this on is a video where a guy lifted the console up. Not pushing it forward by six inches(which seems really extreme, but we'll go with it). From my understanding, the reasons the disc get fucked up is when the angle of the xbox(or any disc drive of the similar nature) is altered. So unless you're really uncoordinated, you're not going to do that pushing it six inches forward.



Oh and btw sticker warning says not to move it at all, not just lift it, and the fact that you hear the things inside shake as if 20 legos were inside make you feel any better, then lol


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2010)

Seeing as my xbox doesn't move at all, I don't have dumb fucking friends who'd move it while a game is on, and I can fix all my disk for free if it ever got scratched, I'm good. But thanks!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> Simply, they cant defend kinect cuz they think its shit but they can defend this crap because it looks so cool or something, of course, this is what it seems like to me, cuz i be raggin on kinect but no one says shit yet i say this new xbox is faulty because IT BREAKS YOUR SHIT, but thats a no issue.



your getting called out cause of your troll logic


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 16, 2010)

Well outside of RROD one time (which was a big issue, obviously, but I didnt pay a dime so im not too angry) I've had no problems with my Xbox.

As for the new one, that's certainly a problem, but I have no problem with not moving my console while its on so personally I dont really care.

They should definitely fix it though.



Nova said:


> and the fact that you hear the things inside shake as if 20 legos were inside make you feel any better, then lol



Thats probably just the sound of the disc going off track or whatever. My computer made a similar sound when I put in a slightly chipped disc (I was a stupid 9 year old).


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Seeing as my xbox doesn't move at all, I don't have dumb fucking friends who'd move it while a game is on, and I can fix all my disk for free if it ever got scratched, I'm good. But thanks!



and you are the tiny minority of people. so you arent who i am talking about. so you just gave m a short bio on yourself for no fucking reason.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> your getting called out cause of your troll logic



So you like this new feature, im impressed


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> and you are the tiny minority of people. so you arent who i am talking about. so you just gave m a short bio on yourself for no fucking reason.



Funny I don't think I was talking to you. Was responding to the guy who gave me the link. You are obviously just bitching to bitch. Don't move the fucking system while it's on, the end. It's not that hard. Make sure your stupid fucking drunk friends are careful or put the system in a place they can't reach/trip over. Problem solved.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> So you like this new feature, im impressed



see right there

troll


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> Oh and btw sticker warning says not to move it at all, not just lift it,


My PS3 manual says the same thing.


> and the fact that you hear the things inside shake as if 20 legos were inside make you feel any better, then lol



Well I'll make a mental note to refrain from shaking it then.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Funny I don't think I was talking to you. Was responding to the guy who gave me the link. You are obviously just bitching to bitch. Don't move the fucking system while it's on, the end. It's not that hard. Make sure your stupid fucking drunk friends are careful or put the system in a place they can't reach/trip over. Problem solved.



Quote them, or else the subject was exactly what we were discussing so i had every right that it involved me.



Zen-aku said:


> see right there
> 
> troll





> Its easy to shrug it off when you accept subpar products. 5 years later and they are still using a disc tray... but I am sure this is okay with you, Soda. Its MS!!
> 
> You guys act like this isn't a problem and it is. I was all excited to play Gears2... my friend brought his XBOX up and the stupid 360 ate his disc before we could even play. Sure the console shouldn't of moved, but it did and the game was worthless after a quick jolt.



This is from one of the commenters on the article and i think it brings up a good point. one i cant convey, there is a problem, and the fact you people are shrugging it off is MY PROBLEM, and i dont get why you're accepting this, theres a problem in a console when there shouldnt be, idc what the problem is, if its this blatantly obvious then it shouldnt be shipped until its fixed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> Quote them, or else the subject was exactly what we were discussing so i had every right that it involved me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The "Problem" is one  any sane individual should be able to avoid

I.E don't move your fucking console while its on


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes it's a problem. Oh the fuck well we are stuck with it. I'm also stuck with the PS3 not having chat and my Wii having shit online. Gotta get over it and just see the good in the system. 

360 since the beginning has a disc tray problem. It sucks? Yeah. The best thing to do is try not to move the system while it's playing. Really not to hard to do, unless got people running around the house 24/7.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

some one should inform nova that the 360 is not a portable system


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> My PS3 manual says the same thing.
> 
> 
> Well I'll make a mental note to refrain from shaking it then.



ps3 doesnt break disc if you move it, and no i really doubt it says something so stupid as "dont move ps3, EVER! or at least not while its on!"


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Yes it's a problem. Oh the fuck well we are stuck with it. I'm also stuck with the PS3 not having chat and my Wii having shit online. Gotta get over it and just see the good in the system.
> 
> 360 since the beginning has a disc tray problem. It sucks? Yeah. The best thing to do is try not to move the system while it's playing. Really not to hard to do, unless got people running around the house 24/7.



Those have nothing to do with the hardware of the console, nothing. Nor do those things ever cost you money.

Yeah but on the other hand are you defending xbox for having rrod just because its got a long warranty? or the fact that it takes you a month to get a new xbox thats fixed when ps3 and nintendo take about a week?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 16, 2010)

While it doesn't bother me at all, If this ever gets out to a wide audience (i.e. parents) I can definitely see that being a problem.

But regardless, I'll be a little disappointed if they dont fix this within the near future.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> Those have nothing to do with the hardware of the console, nothing. Nor do those things ever cost you money.
> 
> Yeah but on the other hand are you defending xbox for having rrod just because its got a long warranty? or the fact that it takes you a month to get a new xbox thats fixed when ps3 and nintendo take about a week?



Sony and Nintendo do not take a week...haha that's a funny one 

As for rrod....you obviously don't know me well  I complained about rrod when I first got it but meh, I got over it. I haven't had a second rrod but that's because I switch xbox's every year basically to make sure doesn't happen  but yeah I'm not defending anything I'm just lucky enough to be able to get around those problems of scratching disk and rrod. 

And I could care less if those have nothing to do with hardware, they are problems that both companies need to fix.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> While it doesn't bother me at all, If this ever gets out to a wide audience (i.e. parents) I can definitely see that being a problem.
> 
> But regardless, I'll be a little disappointed if they dont fix this within the near future.



See, this is a great post, because it doesnt go with the logic that we are all some type of super lucky individual who never moves a console, has little brothers, parents, or dumb friends, just because someone is posting absurd situations in which the xbox can break a disc, which by all means is fine with them because they are those type of peeps.



crazymtf said:


> Sony and Nintendo do not take a week...haha that's a funny one
> 
> As for rrod....you obviously don't know me well  I complained about rrod when I first got it but meh, I got over it. I haven't had a second rrod but that's because I switch xbox's every year basically to make sure doesn't happen  but yeah I'm not defending anything I'm just lucky enough to be able to get around those problems of scratching disk and rrod.
> 
> And I could care less if those have nothing to do with hardware, they are problems that both companies need to fix.



But see im in the mindset that you were defending it because i was attacking it and you were tryin to say my shit was bull, so i thinks its okay that i came to that conclusion even though you do seem like you have a brain now lol, and dont just want to bash me because im attacking a product failure.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> ps3 doesnt break disc if you move it, and no i really doubt it says something so stupid as "dont move ps3, EVER! or at least not while its on!"


"Do not move or change the position of the system with a disc inserted. The vibration may result in scratching of the disc or the system."

I doubt microsoft wrote something as stupid as _"dont move 360, EVER! or at least not while its on!"_

Every company warns you not to do that that about their console.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> "Do not move or change the position of the system with a disc inserted. The vibration may result in scratching of the disc or the system."
> 
> I doubt microsoft wrote _"dont move 360, EVER! or at least not while its on!"_
> 
> Every company tells you that about their console.





but this seems to be a much bigger problem then anything ive seen before in a console, i wouldnt want any console to destroy my discs no matter the case, and i dont think there should be any excuse for it, it just boils my blood that they would release it like this when they are aware of the problem.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> but this seems to be a much bigger problem then anything ive seen before in a console, i wouldnt want any console to destroy my discs no matter the case, and i dont think there should be any excuse for it, it just boils my blood that they would release it like this when they are aware of the problem.



Fair point.

Although from a business standpoint its not that illogical. First adopters (mainly people heavy into gaming and thus mid to late teens to early 20s) aren't the type to be bothered by this. Not to mention the cost of scrapping a bunch of produced consoles and putting off the release date.

Basically, cost of replacing Xboxs that DO break < cost of scrapping a bunch of xboxs+fixing problem quickly/manufacturing new ones+bad publicity of going back on release date.

But I'd be surprised if they don't have it dealt with by the time fall rolls around.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Lets just hope they do, or well for my case who isnt such a nice fan of microsofts, doesnt fix it


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> Wow, yeah i suppose getting the RROD for keeping the 360 on too long is also the users fault
> 
> A device that has a 100% fail rate if you only move it seems fair and justly worth the price?



It's not a fail rate if the console doesn't bust, you just wreck your game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 16, 2010)

I live in Southern California and there have been three earthquakes in the last three months that I can recall when someone has been using the 360.  

One of my good friend lives in a Frat House and they have a 360 laying out in the living room.  Needless to say, you can count on drunk people stumbling around at any given time, on any day.

Neither of us have had any problems with the 360 breaking a disc.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I live in Southern California and there have been three earthquakes in the last three months that I can recall when someone has been using the 360.
> 
> One of my good friend lives in a Frat House and they have a 360 laying out in the living room.  Needless to say, you can count on drunk people stumbling around at any given time, on any day.
> 
> Neither of us have had any problems with the 360 breaking a disc.



Dawg, with that kinda shit the new one is gonna break a disc, and you dont have the new one we arent talking about the old one!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> Dawg, with that kinda shit the new one is gonna break a disc, and you dont have the new one we arent talking about the old one!



You don't know that. Did you ignore most of what I actually wrote in my posts.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> You don't know that. Did you ignore most of what I actually wrote in my posts.



If you're talking about it not failing all the time unless you move it a lot, then a drunk guy tripping over it or your whole house shaking vehemently is not enough?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> If you're talking about it not failing all the time unless you move it a lot, then a drunk guy tripping over it or your whole house shaking vehemently is not enough?



You do not know if the new one is more susceptible to movement than the old one. The only proof I can find of it scratching discs is the one where the Destructoid editor lifted it up. So you saying that it'll fuck the disc with just a push is unfounded.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> You do not know if the new one is more susceptible to movement than the old one. The only proof I can find of it scratching discs is the one where the Destructoid editor lifted it up. So you saying that it'll fuck the disc with just a push is unfounded.



Sir, i dont think you know destructive earthquakes are.

I suppose if the drunk guy kicked the thing because he was retarded, would that help?

Im not trying to argue, im just trying to be reasonable, and tell that guys friend to not buy one maybe because of so many risks.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 16, 2010)

These are some of the best hypothetical scenarios of all time. But yeah, it is pretty fucked up that your disc gets scratched if the Earth cracks open under your entertainment center, your 360 falls in - still powered on.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

you guys are still arguing about this?

don't feed the troll


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> Sir, i dont think you know destructive earthquakes are.
> 
> I suppose if the drunk guy kicked the thing because he was retarded, would that help?
> 
> Im not trying to argue, im just trying to be reasonable, and tell that guys friend to not buy one maybe because of so many risks.



Forgottem_Hero has said that he has known a 360 go through a couple earth quakes with a disc spinning, only to have the disc survive unscathed. One of the possible scenarios you provided as to why the 360 would fuck the disc up, was during a earthquake. Now, there is anecdotal evidence against your claim when talking about the old 360.

You also said it may be knocked over on accident during a party. Forgotten_Hero said that his friend at a frat house has one. Now, this is conjecture that the system may have been kicked, but Hero said no disc has come out of the system with a circular scratch. More possible anecdotal evidence against your claim when talking about the old 360.

The problem with the disc scratching comes from the type of disc drive the 360 uses. The drive does not lock the disc in place like say, a portable CD player. Like all drives, the disc is spun around, creating momentum. From my understanding, when the angle of the xbox is changed, the momentum of the disc continues in the same way for a moment, making the disc scratch up against the drive.
*
Now here is the big point that I'm trying to get at, both the old 360 and the new one use the same type of drive*. Thus we know that the disc can be fucked up in the same way on the new 360 as the old 360, as seen in Destructoid's video. What we don't know is that the drive is more susceptible to movement as the only proof we had of it scratching disc was in an example of extreme movement where it was lifted up and tilted. 

Simply, you do not know if old 360>new 360.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

never said anything about old 360.

Its never happened on the old 360 like this, but happens on a new 360, totally different so saying old 360 situations = result of new 360 situations is completely wrong.

new 360 does destroy the discs with a soft, very casual lift, not "extreme movement"

old 360 drive is not the new 360 drive, dont go spouting on about shit that you dont even know dude, most of its setup is largely different considering its smaller, wifi capable, and a harddrive. and no im not talking about the drive as in the only thing the disc sets on but as in everything around it as well, thus making it largely different.

so far we know that two peoples discs have been destroyed because of this, and it wasnt due to "extreme movement".

and stop arguing with me i dont want to fucking argue.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2010)

people should stop whining about the disc scratching I bought my 360 two years ago and it never scratched up a game


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> never said anything about old 360.
> 
> Its never happened on the old 360 like this, but happens on a new 360, totally different so saying old 360 situations = result of new 360 situations is completely wrong.
> 
> ...



Uh...*5+ people walk in a day to my store with 360 disc to be fixed* Old 360 scratched disk all the time....


----------



## Junas (Jun 16, 2010)

^tell me about it. My friend usually would be playing a game and then his mom ended up moving it or knocking it over. Scratched some of his games so far like GTA IV, Red Dead Redemption, and Dead Space. Poor guy.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Uh...*5+ people walk in a day to my store with 360 disc to be fixed* Old 360 scratched disk all the time....



Did you see the condition of the disc in the new 360? the whole middle part had been erased.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

also the MS conference was  bad in presentation but they really  did show every thing that they needed to show


----------



## Akira (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> also the MS conference was  bad in presentation but they really  did show every thing that they needed to show



I didn't realise you were in the audience 



Also what's the point of bringing up the new Xbox scratching discs *if picked up and shaken* as some kind of major flaw?

Last time I checked most home consoles don't react very well to that..


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Akira said:


> I didn't realise you were in the audience


no but  i know when its time to stop bitching about  fitness games take a step back and  look at every thing they laid out on the table





> Also what's the point of bringing up the new Xbox scratching discs *if picked up and shaken* as some kind of major flaw?
> 
> Last time I checked most home consoles don't react very well to that..



apparently nova is pissed he cant  carry his 360 around


----------



## Akira (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> no but  i know when its time to stop bitching about  fitness games take a step back and  look at every thing they laid out on the table



And what was that exactly?

Halo, gears and fable were all good but nothing really out of the ordinary (apart from space battles). Then it was just an hour of shit the Wii has been doing years and even then M$ managed to make it look even more cringeworthy. 

Yes, that stuff is marketed towards casuals (that probably already own Wiis) but how can anyone deny it was their poorest showing ever?

Oh and they basically admitted the shitness when they said "Here have this, now start clapping please".


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Akira said:


> And what was that exactly?
> 
> Halo, gears and fable were all good but nothing really out of the ordinary (apart from space battles). Then it was just an hour of shit the Wii has been doing years and even then M$ managed to make it look even more cringeworthy.
> 
> Yes, that stuff is marketed towards casuals (that probably already own Wiis) but how can anyone deny it was their poorest showing ever?


 E3 is becoming less a show for hardcore gamers in general, its now more for the press

i don't like the majority of the kinect games we saw , but it would be stupid to not show them off, and not show of the new tech they are gonna be releasing this November or whenever

the problem with the MS presentation, was just that the presentation, but they showed what they needed to show




> Oh and they basically admitted the shitness when they said "Here have this, now start clapping please"


not really, they are releasing a new 360 so they gave it out free to the  people there, that's called charity


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 16, 2010)

Akira said:


> Oh and they basically admitted the shitness when they said "Here have this, now start clapping please".



I don't think they really did that...I think they were trying to win the crowd over.  If I got one of the new 360's for free, I wouldn't be complaining.  I'd be really happy.

Even if you don't want it, you could still sell it and make a damn good profit.


----------



## Akira (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> E3 is becoming less a show for hardcore gamers in general, its now more for the press
> 
> i don't like the majority of the kinect games we saw , but it would be stupid to not show them off, and not show of the new tech they are gonna be releasing this November or whenever
> 
> the problem with the MS presentation, was just that the presentation, but they showed what they needed to show



Even though they did need to show Kinect's games after the hype and supposed tech there was no reason for them to have all been so bad.



> not really, they are releasing a new 360 so they gave it out free to the  people there, that's called charity



So why didn't Nintendo do it with the DSi? or Sony with the PS3 slim?

I'm doubt it's because Microsoft are such great guys.

EDIT:



> I don't think they really did that...*I think they were trying to win the crowd over.* If I got one of the new 360's for free, I wouldn't be complaining. I'd be really happy.



You shouldn't need to be giving stuff away for free to get a cheer out of the crowd.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Akira said:


> Even though they did need to show Kinect's games after the hype and supposed tech there was no reason for them to have all been so bad.


 Kinectimals looks interesting [but i keep thinking why not just by a fucking cat], and i am sure the other ones would look fun to casuals, your thinking to much like a self entitled gamer




> So why didn't Nintendo do it with the DSi? or Sony with the PS3 slim?
> 
> I'm doubt it's because Microsoft are such great guys.


well  you cant do it every time , company's have given away shit for the hell of it before

Your reading to much into it  Guy


----------



## Akira (Jun 16, 2010)

It's just annoying, I only got a 360 last year and I got shitted on this e3 lol.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Derp microsoft blew chunks and ever since i posted that ign article zen aku has started to ride microsofts dick at what they did this e3


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> Derp microsoft blew chunks and ever since i posted that ign article zen aku has started to ride microsofts dick at what they did this e3



so saying that Microsoft had an embarrassing and shitty presentation but from a bushiness sense showed what they needed to, even though  i and most real gamers don't give a shit, is me ridding their dick...


theirs that troll logic of yours again


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> so saying that Microsoft had an embarrassing and shitty presentation but from a bushiness sense showed what they needed to, even though  i and most real gamers don't give a shit, is me ridding their dick...
> 
> 
> theirs that troll logic of yours again



You seem to be defending them quite strongly, i would say you give a shit


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> You seem to be defending them quite strongly, i would say you give a shit



no defending them would be me acting really psyched about kinect and trying to explain the  good parts of their press conference

i have done nether


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> no defending them would be me acting really psyched about kinect and trying to explain the  good parts of their press conference
> 
> i have done nether



Thats not defending, thats just being satisfied with their product, you can still defend their press conference without being satisfied about it


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> Thats not defending, thats just being satisfied with their product, you can still defend their press conference without being satisfied about it



even if i disagree with that

i am still not doing ether

a more correct term would be "understanding" or "Acceptance"


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> even if i disagree with that
> 
> i am still not doing ether
> 
> a more correct term would be "understanding" or "Acceptance"



Then you understand that they blew chunks and pulled the worst e3 most of us have ever seen? Despite doing everything they "needed" to, and everything we expected, they couldnt have actually given something to us we didnt expect, besides espn on xbox?

I mean hell nintendo brought the big guns and at least sony had gabe and valve and a new twisted metal, xbox just showed a new redesigned 360 and then showed kinectashit for half the show that will be overpriced and hardly anyone will buy, god forbid anyone who plays real games watches e3, guess only casuals and "OMGZ GEARS3 JIZZ" ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) really liked the show, and its not even worth anyones time.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> Then you understand that they blew chunks and pulled the worst e3 most of us have ever seen? Despite doing everything they "needed" to, and everything we expected, they couldnt have actually given something to us we didnt expect, besides espn on xbox?



yes i agree.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> E3 is becoming less a show for hardcore gamers in general, its now more for the press



Well it's a tradeshow, it's kind of supposed to be for the press, businesses and investors. It's a really big event but it's still a business event.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Well it's a tradeshow, it's kind of supposed to be for the press, businesses and investors. It's a really big event but it's still a business event.



i know and get that

just every one else is having a problem grasping this


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

what are you getting at?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

Nova said:


> what are you getting at?



just sharing


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2010)

Well it's only natural that it will try to cater to hard core gamers and casual gamers.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> just sharing



okay.

i dont think the people who mainly play cod, gears, halo, etc will really use kinect


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

Nova said:


> okay.
> 
> i dont think the people who mainly play cod, gears, halo, etc will really use kinect



their are allot of factors to that

id play it if i got like...a kick ass rail shooter or some thing


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2010)

If this gets the point where you have to play Halo by shaping your hand/fingers/fist/whatever into a gun to shoot... then... I love you and all M$... but please kill yourself. U will not be miss.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> If this gets the point where you have to play Halo by shaping your hand/fingers/fist/whatever into a gun to shoot... then... I love you and all M$... but please kill yourself. U will not be miss.



I think the whole finger gun thing could be cool for some games. But definitely not for Halo, so yeah I share your sentiment.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> If this gets the point where you have to play Halo by shaping your hand/fingers/fist/whatever into a gun to shoot... then... I love you and all M$... but please kill yourself. U will not be miss.



people keep saying this and i keep thinking that MS cant be that un imaginative


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

I dont think MS will go and shit on their exclusives, that would be suicide


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

as far as kinect goes, i wanna see a boxing game i gotta say


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

Wii boxing is still my favorite wii sports sport lol, and that shit sucked compared to what kinect could do


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2010)

I was watching some people play Sonic Free Riders when walking by the XBOX booth.  I will admit they looked gay as fuck playing it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> I was watching some people play Sonic Free Riders when walking by the XBOX booth.  I will admit they looked gay as fuck playing it.



I belt they felt that way too lol


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> If this gets the point where you have to play Halo by shaping your hand/fingers/fist/whatever into a gun to shoot... then... I love you and all M$... but please kill yourself. U will not be miss.



I just tried doing it...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> I was watching some people play Sonic Free Riders when walking by the XBOX booth.  I will admit they looked gay as fuck playing it.



after years of, DDR, Guitar hero, and all the Wii shit, i  don't think looking ridiculous should be a problem any more


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> after years of, DDR, Guitar hero, and all the Wii shit, i  don't think looking ridiculous should be a problem any more



Watch them do the swimming bit and tell me otherwise. Everyone passing by stopped to see the seizure action. 

But don't get me wrong, the tech is pretty neat.



The Boss said:


> If this gets the point where you have to play Halo by shaping your hand/fingers/fist/whatever into a gun to shoot... then... I love you and all M$... but please kill yourself. U will not be miss.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Watch them do the swimming bit and tell me otherwise. Everyone passing by stopped to see the seizure action.
> 
> But don't get me wrong, the tech is pretty neat.



just watched it 

Massive lulz


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 17, 2010)

*Connect the Kinnect with the PC*

Do you think someone will hack the Kinnect and make it work with the PC?

If this could happen it'd be awesome


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 17, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> as far as kinect goes, i wanna see a boxing game i gotta say



The instant the whole motion controls thing came out, I only wanted two things.

Solid lightsaber fighter and a good boxing game. Like that one they've had in arcades for years.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 17, 2010)

Does MS replaces HDD's


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

addressing 3d


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 18, 2010)

dowant:


----------



## The Boss (Jun 18, 2010)

After E3 why do I feel like my 360 is dead. I don't even want to look at it.


----------



## Memos (Jun 18, 2010)

The Boss said:


> After E3 why do I feel like my 360 is dead. I don't even want to look at it.



I actually just switched mine on again after months and it is still disk-read erroring 

I wanted to play some Fallout 3.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> I actually just switched mine on again after months and it is still disk-read erroring


My 360 gets more gametime than my PS3, heh.



Kusuriuri said:


> I wanted to play some Fallout 3.


There's your problem.


----------



## Roy (Jun 18, 2010)

Fallout 3 is awesome. <3


----------



## The Boss (Jun 18, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> I actually just switched mine on again after months and it is still disk-read erroring
> 
> I wanted to play some Fallout 3.



Trade it in at Gamestop + 100$ for a new 360... but don't tell them it's broken. Pay with cash. Leave.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 18, 2010)

The Boss said:


> After E3 why do I feel like my 360 is dead. I don't even want to look at it.


360 will live on, Kinect will just be DOA. :33


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 18, 2010)

F.3.A.R looked awesome

not sure about the co-op thingy though...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2010)

Transformers: War for Cybertron is gonna be fucking GLORIOUS.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Transformers: War for Cybertron is gonna be fucking GLORIOUS.



really?

im not so sure...


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh it will be.......


----------



## Twilit (Jun 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Transformers: War for Cybertron is gonna be fucking GLORIOUS.


I concur, good sir. I'm startin to get sick of MW2, so it'll keep me nice and happy till Black Ops. Maybe even long after.

Whatever the Survival Mode is called...can't remember. It's gonna be EPIC.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2010)

Transformers will suck on the level of arkum asylum sucked, bad.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 18, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> F.3.A.R looked awesome
> 
> not sure about the co-op thingy though...



Thats what worries me, just look what happed to Resident evil 5


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 18, 2010)

Nova said:


> Transformers will suck on the level of arkum asylum sucked, bad.



you best be trolling bro



Pervy Fox said:


> Thats what worries me, just look what happed to Resident evil 5



lol. we'll see what happens. I'd hate it if they mess with my F.E.A.R.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 18, 2010)

Arkum Asylum was kinda boring.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2010)

Comics and comic games in general just fail


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2010)

Arkham Asylum haters are just retarded.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Arkham Asylum haters are just retarded.



it has haters?

Who are they?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 18, 2010)

IDK man.. I tried playing it and it made me sleepy. Plus Harlen Quin's character made me rage so hard.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2010)

While don't think Batman AA is 9/10 stuff to call it bad is lolz.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> it has haters?
> 
> Who are they?



Im a hater


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2010)

...you just don't get it.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 18, 2010)

Eh.. the batman game was good.. but just not my cup of tea.  Strange since I like Stealth/Action games.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 18, 2010)

heathens all of you


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2010)

While I don't think AA was 10/10 material whoever said it sucked needs to shoot themselves in the "bad taste" part of their brain.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2010)

The World said:


> While I don't think AA was 10/10 material whoever said it sucked needs to shoot themselves in the "bad taste" part of their brain.



no thanks.

ive never actually played it


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Jun 18, 2010)

Well at least I played it.  Didn't finish it though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2010)

Ive played it though and i think it sucks


----------



## Memos (Jun 18, 2010)

I loved that level.

Now I wanna sig this


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2010)

Nova said:


> Ive played it though and i think it sucks





Nova said:


> no thanks.
> 
> ive never actually played it



orly              ?


----------



## The World (Jun 19, 2010)

lol oh that peach.


----------



## Superior (Jun 19, 2010)

AA was pretty good.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 19, 2010)

AA was fucking awesome. Game of the year for fucks sake.

i dunno what the beef is for


----------



## Augors (Jun 19, 2010)

Gamestop has some good deals on the new 360.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 19, 2010)

Arkham Asylum was great. The fact that I had to rent it and beat it in 4 days was even better, race against the clock.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 20, 2010)

I think I'm going to wait and see if they do any special bundles to pick up the new 360. I expect a Halo Reach bundle will be on the horizon pretty soon.


----------



## Penance (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll be getting the new Metal Gear game...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 20, 2010)

Yea, dont understand how people could hate on Arkham Asylum. I get people who don't think its 9 or 10 out of 10, but as far as comic book games go its damn good, and its a solid game in general.

Kinda disappointed there was no news on the sequel at E3. Guessing it'll be a comiccon.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2010)

I've been going through FF 13. It's pretty good so far. I don't see why so many people are down on it. Though i'm only about 7 hours in so I might be speaking too soon.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 20, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I've been going through FF 13. It's pretty good so far. I don't see why so many people are down on it. Though i'm only about 7 hours in so I might be speaking too soon.



you gonna be playing another 20 hours of basic running down the same  hall way with with out being able to change your team, decide how your characters are built, or change your party leader so you can use a summon other then lighting's


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 21, 2010)

X360 slim !



Here we go again


----------



## Cel (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey guys, I haven't gotten a game console since the original xbox, but I've been missing gaming and wanting to get a 360.  My dilemma is that I do not want to spend a lot of money or get the RROD.  So I ask you guys, which version of the 360 should I get?  Here's my opinions on each so far:

Arcade: Cheap console (with a 50 gift card from walmart), can just get a cheap hd from ebay, no wifi

Elite: bit more price but bundle comes with 120 gb hd and halo/forza, no wifi, no gift card 

Slim: looks awesome, has built in wifi, supposedly does not RROD as much, but it is kinda pricey

I do not really care about having "the latest model," but i want the model that I get to last since I simply do not have the money to get a new one if it breaks down... so is the slim worth it? or should i just go with one of the older models?? HELP!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 21, 2010)

RROD is pretty much history now... at least thats the general consensus. If i were you, i'd get the slim. Its the same price as an elite.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 21, 2010)

Now It's just the red eye


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 21, 2010)

I would get the slim.  Built in wifi, and I think it has a 250 gig harddrive...I think it's worth it.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 21, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> RROD is pretty much history now... at least thats the general consensus. If i were you, i'd get the slim. Its the same price as an elite.



Isn't the slim the same price as the default 360?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 21, 2010)

Right now there is only a $300 "slim", but there will be a $200, presumably with smaller hard drives, and some undisclosed Kinect bundles for unknown prices.


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2010)

So I should wait on buying a slim huh?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 21, 2010)

Not necessarily. The Slim that is available right now is the Elite replacement, so if you want the best of the latest hardware it would be the one to get. Kinect will be available without a console as well.

Depends on how bad you want or need it I guess.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2010)

The motherboard of the old 360 takes up roughly the same amount of space as the entire slim.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm going to hold off on slim for now.

Kinect looks like a go for me this november though.


Also Crackdown 2. I'm loving the demo.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I'm going to hold off on slim for now.
> 
> Kinect looks like a go for me this november though.
> 
> ...



Kind of bumming me out how frequent those co-op orbs are. I can never get a partner for co-op games.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 26, 2010)

fucking xbox live.

I want to play the blur demo.

I start it "disconnected from xbox live"

no way to reconnect, I quit the game and xbox live reconnects 

fuckers


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 26, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> fucking xbox live.
> 
> I want to play the blur demo.
> 
> ...



I know the feeling, it's done that to me to. I never found a way around it.




Also, Crackdown 2 - JULY 9TH, It's a day one purchase for me.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 26, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I know the feeling, it's done that to me to. I never found a way around it.



That's because your internet setup sucks, fix that shit son.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 27, 2010)

My internet is fine.

your skill is insufficient for play with me


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 27, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> My internet is fine.
> 
> your skill is insufficient for play with me



The only game I did absolutely terrible was that team shotty/snipers.

The rest I did decently-shitty.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 27, 2010)

Point, check.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 27, 2010)

Loving transformers. Crackdown 2 demo sucked for me, def a pass.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 28, 2010)

I got to play the demo with infinite time and it turned me into an insta nostalgiafag about crackdown 1.

I just have to pick it up tuesday and the good times will roll.


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

What's that? Kinect costs too much? Kinect is shit? Hurf durf :snorlax


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 1, 2010)

I still want to see how it works with other games first before I even think about buying it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 1, 2010)

Got singularity in today, hope it's better then that piece of shit Naughty Bear...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 1, 2010)

Mean how Sony is doing for PS3 with it's retarded "Move"?


----------



## Corran (Jul 1, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Mean how Sony is doing for PS3 with it's retarded "Move"?



You shouldn't have replied


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 2, 2010)

Nova said:


> BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
> 
> I FEEL SO BAD FOR YOU MICROSOFT FANBOYS, YOU'RE BELOVED COMPANY IS GOING WHERE U DONT WANT IT TO GO


LOL, what a fucking fail ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Gnome (Jul 2, 2010)

Nova said:


> BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
> 
> I FEEL SO BAD FOR YOU MICROSOFT FANBOYS, YOU'RE BELOVED COMPANY IS GOING WHERE U DONT WANT IT TO GO



Apparently posting in an Xbox thread makes you a fanboy...:taichou


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2010)

*My Video Review of singularity!* - 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl0cX59xgo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 3, 2010)

I thought timeshift was pretty mediocre, not bad but nothing special.

I felt Singularity was a combo of other games types of doing things and made its own.

But honestly I am sick of the damn Russian fetish in games these days.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 3, 2010)

Nova said:


> BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
> 
> I FEEL SO BAD FOR YOU MICROSOFT FANBOYS, YOU'RE BELOVED COMPANY IS GOING WHERE U DONT WANT IT TO GO



I like the stuff M$ is doing though.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 8, 2010)

Finished Crackdown 2. Fairely decent.


I'll give a gist later.


----------



## Altron (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 18, 2010)

Just got myself Earthworm Jim HD and Monkey Island 2.

I want to save some of my mircosoft points so I can use it to spend on both Limbo and Shanks games.

Any idea what exact date for them to be out in the summer?


----------



## aceb (Jul 18, 2010)

earthworm jim rocks.

Got a points generator in my sig if u need points hehe sometimes it works!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 19, 2010)

LIMBO out in two days! 

It is going to be sick game....


----------



## Cosmo G. Spacely (Jul 19, 2010)

If anyone want to play a couple of games of street fighter 4 or battle field bad company2 or left 4 dead or if you like team up in nba 2k10. feel free to add me. 

Edit: also like W@W zombies, trying to get back into that.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 20, 2010)

Kinect price confirmed - it's £129 with a copy of Kinect Adventures. Or get it with a new 4GB Xbox for £249.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 20, 2010)

Fucking bullshit. I don't want to pay $150 USD for Kinnect. Being more than $100 is probably a bad move for Microsoft.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 20, 2010)

Won't be getting it either...shit don't even have enough room in my room to use it anyway


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

But imagine the possibilities! 

You get to stand up to play all your favorite games. And did I mention there's dancing?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 20, 2010)

pfft, none of my favvourite games include kiddie games where you pet retarded animals


----------



## little nin (Jul 20, 2010)

I think me and my bro will just get the whole new xbox and kinect package thing later on when we're both balling


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

You guys need a third baller?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

You want to be our ball-handler?


----------



## The World (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll dribble but I won't pass.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 20, 2010)

30 mins left before hotly awaited *LIMBO* is out. 

Meanwhile, just completed Monkey Island 1, time for a dose of Monkey Island 2 now...


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 20, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> 30 mins left before hotly awaited *LIMBO* is out.
> 
> Meanwhile, just completed Monkey Island 1, time for a dose of Monkey Island 2 now...


It comes out tomorrow.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 22, 2010)

Damn...I was hoping that the last dimension wouldn't be Ultimate...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 22, 2010)

Ultimate is fine with me. Since I think ultimate universe is by far the best universe for spider-man.


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

I like Amazing Spiderman too. Besides One More Day of course.......


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 23, 2010)

I like amazing too but Ultimate is better in almost every way.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Xbox Live 48 hour Card*

can someone please hook me up with a 48 hour card via pm...+rep and whatever u want my sig to be!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey, is there a thread for Brink? It looks pretty freaking amazing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt63OGq5G7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 26, 2010)

^the background story in Brink is pretty much identical to that of the movie Wonderful Days 

bought Bayonetta and Puzzle Quest 2. great games


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone else grabbing Castlevania: Harmony of Despair when it releases next week? I'm planning on picking it up along with my new Xbox 360 S around the same time. Add me *TomcatTheLion* if you plan on getting it.

Heck, add me even if you don't since I also plan on getting Reach and a few other MP games and it'll be nice to have a few new friends on XBL. :3


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 29, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Hey, is there a thread for Brink? It looks pretty freaking amazing.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt63OGq5G7M[/YOUTUBE]



holy fuck!!!


im exited! i love games like this.. stuff with freaky ambience... till date my best xbox game is mirror's edge.. :33

any release date?


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 29, 2010)

I think I remember reading it was due in January, It's finished already but that's the earliest open spot they had for the XBLA.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 29, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> holy fuck!!!
> 
> 
> im exited! i love games like this.. stuff with freaky ambience... till date my best xbox game is mirror's edge.. :33
> ...



"Q1 2011" to "Spring 2011" apparently.

BTW @lk, you getting dat Castlevania?


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 29, 2010)

anyone have deadliest warrior?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2010)

I need some MW2 players to help me out with a few challenges.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 29, 2010)

Sasuke said:


> I think I remember reading it was due in January, It's finished already but that's the earliest open spot they had for the XBLA.





Prince Leon said:


> "Q1 2011" to "Spring 2011" apparently.
> 
> BTW @lk, you getting dat Castlevania?



thanks guys.

and no, i didn't get castlevania 


no monehs


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 29, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> anyone have deadliest warrior?



a friend of mine has it. it's an ok game, kinda unpolished and low budget. it's basically just a fighter with the Deadliest Warrior brand attached to it. if you liked Bushido Blade you might dig it


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 30, 2010)

I have it now. It's ok, I mean it is fun to play.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 30, 2010)

what the fuck is this??

why cant i turn off automatic renewal?? I used to be able to do it before...


wtf??


----------



## The Boss (Jul 30, 2010)

So I got to try out Kenict about 2 weeks ago...    It was fun but yeah you look really stupid playing it. Yeah.... I'm not buying one... until later with more/better games.. and a price drop.


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 1, 2010)

Anybody have the problem of having your xbox and modem in different rooms? For the longest time i`ve just been disconnecting my modem from my computer, taking it to another room and then connecting to my xbox(i guess this is hard-wiring). Even with a router i would still have too have run long wires all around my house. So i got these things called SlingLinks that u just plug in the wall and it uses my home’s existing electrical wiring to transmit the ethernet signal from your router. Has anyone ever had my problem and done this? or heard of someone doing it? I`m hookin it up now..i hope it doesn't lag and all that shit


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 1, 2010)

Never heard of it.  Let me know if it works, I'm getting tired of hooking up a 50 ft ethernet cable whenever I want to play online.


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 1, 2010)

It works perfect. Just like if i had hard-wired it. Playin MW2 i had full green bars


U just hook one up to your router and wall outlet in one room, and xbox in another room.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 1, 2010)

Hmmm...sounds really nice, but it's a bit expensive for me right now.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 1, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> what the fuck is this??
> 
> why cant i turn off automatic renewal?? I used to be able to do it before...
> 
> ...



I think I heard something about this in the past week. Did you get it fixed yet?


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 2, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Hmmm...sounds really nice, but it's a bit expensive for me right now.



The price on that site is high. I got it at best buy for a little cheaper


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, I saw it on Amazon for about $80.  But I still need to buy StarCraft II, Halo: Reach, and pay tuition and housing for next year.  Money is just a bit tight right now.

So no problems with it?  You aren't getting disconnected?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 3, 2010)

same, here can't turn of renewals or remove credit card info :<


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 3, 2010)

Centuryslayer said:


> same, here can't turn of renewals or remove credit card info :<



You need to call microsoft to remove credit card info.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 3, 2010)

You can turn off auto renewal at Xbox.com

First, sign in.

Second, click on the drop down arrow that should be to the right of your gamerpic (should say My Xbox)

Third, it will bring you too a new page, and on the left there should some options, click on membership level. And look where it says "You currently Have" it should say Automatic renewal: ON, click the ON and change it.

And yes, i agree its completely stupid how they don't have the option on the Xbox itself.

PS. If you want to remove a credit card you go to manage payments instead of Membership Level.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 3, 2010)

For whatever reason a Canadian friend of mine did not have the option to just turn off automatic renewal on the xbox website while I did here in the states. Not sure if that applies to anyone here.


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 3, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Yeah, I saw it on Amazon for about $80.  But I still need to buy StarCraft II, Halo: Reach, and pay tuition and housing for next year.  Money is just a bit tight right now.
> 
> So no problems with it?  You aren't getting disconnected?



I feel u. But naw it worked perfect i havent had any problems as of yet


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 4, 2010)

no, we can't do that here either. it's just plain text. and there's always an error that I can't remove the credit card 'right now'. it's been like that for ages tho


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 4, 2010)

i just got a slim today. RichRob12 is my GT i accept everyone


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 4, 2010)

Prince Leon said:


> I think I heard something about this in the past week. Did you get it fixed yet?



yeah, i called them and asked them to cancel it which they did.

what i normally do is that instead of paying £15 pounds for 3 months, i let my gold account expire and take advantage of an xbox promo that occurs on the day your acocunt expires! you pay half! So once they cancled the auto renew, the day my account went to silver i bought  another 3 months for £7.50


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2010)

I just buy the 1 year card for 35 bucks on Amazon instead of paying 50 + tax.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 5, 2010)

^ shiiiiiiiiiiiiiyit, thats cheap!! 

edit: fucking UK 

its £32 on ebay.uk


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2010)

Yep. 

My brother was suckered before by paying 8 bucks a month for a total of 96 dollars a year.

I was like "Fool! I can buy dat shiiiiiiiiit for you for 35!"

Or £29.99 in UK.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 5, 2010)

Gonna be ordering some 360 stuff today along with my new 360 S. Looking at getting about 3-4 games (not sure which yet) along with it.


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2010)

Man everytime I call up Gamestop they always say the Xbox Slim is out of stock and they have no idea when it is coming in. 

I guess I'm going to have to buy it online.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 5, 2010)

PL, buy me a slim


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 6, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> PL, buy me a slim



If only I were *that* rich.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2010)

My Lego Harry potter review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_B_7PWSAo8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 12, 2010)

I was actually surprised by the trailer for the newest Harry Potter game (think it's Deathly Hallows, not sure).  It seemed to play as a third person shooter.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2010)

It's fucking retarded, lore-wise.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 12, 2010)

Deathly Hallows?

Yeah, I thought it was retarded.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 15, 2010)

Finally got my 360 S today. Totally loving it. :3


----------



## little nin (Aug 15, 2010)

Ordered the Halo one, must wait for the epic. My 3 360's will have to keep me entertained for now  

Just started playing Asassins creed 2 actually, fucking love it  -  why I haven't been playing more games I don't know


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 15, 2010)

Tried the demo for Monday Night Combat, and it's freaking amazing.  Has anyone else tried it yet?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 15, 2010)

I bought it, really fun game when you just feeling like messing around killing people.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 15, 2010)

Why so many 360's ya love giving MS money for putting out faulty products.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't see the point in more than one 360, if you get a new one, sell the old one.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 15, 2010)

I unplugged my 360 today...


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2010)

I bought the new 360 the other day on a whim and *loving* it. It's well worth 300 dollars. I didn't read any reviews and all I actually heard was that it scratches discs, which was bullshit. I found out it has touch sensitive buttons and I wasn't sure how that would work out until I tried it. Much to my surprise, it's tons better than the ps3's. Way more responsive. It seems to have a better ventilation system than the previous versions too. It's not as much smaller as I was expecting it to be, and the only reason it looks smaller is because of the built in hard drive. It was great to know that it comes with a wireless adapter, saving me $20. The controller looks nice too. I always preferred black to white. 

Pros: Doesn't scratch discs, way better deal than the other versions. Well made touch sensitive buttons. Huge HDD and comes with a wireless adapter. What more do you need?
Cons: Wish it wasn't as loud as it, and when you turn it on or open the tray it makes this loud annoying noise.

Overall: Well worth $300 and perhaps a better buy than the ps3 slim.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2010)

Most of the qualms about 360's come from the first line of models, which apparently had about a 33% failure rate. They've fixed the problems quite well, but the stigma still stands. Especially from Sony fucktards. I've both consoles, so eh.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm still using an old 33% fail rate 360


----------



## Awesome (Aug 15, 2010)

Get the new one 

I wonder what the failure rate is for the new version.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 17, 2010)

GOD FUCKING DAMMIT!

MASS EFFECT 2 IS GOING TO BE AVAILABLE ON PS3



> by Jim Reilly
> 
> Mass Effect 2 is coming to PlayStation 3.
> 
> ...



source:


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 17, 2010)

It's fine, they get a great game.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 17, 2010)

It just means more money for Bioware, and more money for them means more games for us. I see no problem here.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Most of the qualms about 360's come from the first line of models, which apparently had about a 33% failure rate. They've fixed the problems quite well, but the stigma still stands. Especially from Sony fucktards. I've both consoles, so eh.


That 33% rate came from a poll from a third party magazine, which meant it should've been taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 17, 2010)

Good time to be a 360 shmup fan. Cave announced Do Don Pachi: Daifukkatsu (Resurrection) for November and a Muchi Muchi Pork & Pink Sweets bundle for Spring 2011. The catch? Region locked to Japan only for now so no import unless you got a JP 360. Hopefully a publisher picks it up to bring to the US like Aksys did with Deathsmiles.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Kane and Lynch 2 review - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG_byd9n4jI[/YOUTUBE]

Tip: DON'T BUY IT


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 19, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> That 33% rate came from a poll from a third party magazine, which meant it should've been taken with a grain of salt.



Same goes for any statistics from Microsoft concerning the subject,t hough.


Heh, PS3 fanboys are even more retarded than 360 ones.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 20, 2010)

I find it kinda wierd that they don't get ME1 too >___>


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 20, 2010)

Well they get a cutscene explaining it I believe.

but they miss out on the real experience with out having a custom ME 2 storyline.


----------



## Vyse (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 25, 2010)

So I started playing Crackdown 2, and yeah, I think I'm done playing Crackdown 2.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 25, 2010)

^that's what I was thinking when I tried the demo. the gameplay just wasn't satisfying at all 

getting a little excited about Brink, even though I don't really want to be, the character design is  u g l y  and besides the hefty customization and the mix of Mirrors edge, Borderlands & some online fps, it kinda looks like a really generic multiplayer fps.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2010)

^What I'm saying to everyone...fucking ugly as shit design.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah, but the gameplay.....yawn! :0


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 26, 2010)

I haven't even played Crackdown 1


----------



## little nin (Aug 26, 2010)

I liked watching Crackdown 2 being played...it wasn't a great game at all though lol, seemed like fun though


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 26, 2010)

It was fun with friends for a few days

short as hell though, it took like 4 hours to beat


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2010)

My Mafia 2 Review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6p_fU4V46U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 29, 2010)

I think I'ma just mod my 360.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 29, 2010)

been playing mafia 2 on my PC, but with my 360 controller. driving cars is just smoother this way.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 30, 2010)

> *Price change for Xbox LIVE Gold subscription*
> 
> *US*
> Current
> ...



Well fuck your shit M$.


----------



## Lucius (Aug 30, 2010)

nice. make them addicted and the raise the price.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 30, 2010)

I hope Costco continues to sell the membership cards for lower prices.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 30, 2010)

If I didn't buy them from Amazon my reaction to that news would be something like this:


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Well fuck your shit M$.



what the fuck???


----------



## Gnome (Aug 30, 2010)

Meh, I'll just buy the renewal cards online or at a store for a cheap price.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't understand what Microsoft is doing here.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Well fuck your shit M$.



Greedy motherfuckers.

Even if it's up by extra single pound.

Expect us to pay more? Fuck you, Microsoft! 

Too bad I'm an dirty addict with Microsoft Live. So I would pay for it, under my protest, of course. 

Unfair but smart move by Micro_whore_soft.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 30, 2010)

Lucius said:


> nice. make them addicted and the raise the price.


 Well yeah... drug-dealers do it, and MS is gonna do it too.



Kitsukaru said:


> I don't understand what Microsoft is doing here.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Greedy motherfuckers.
> 
> Even if it's up by extra single pound.
> 
> ...



Or, you know just buy some 12 month codes now and save them until later. If you no longer play xbox, sell them for a small profit, if you do, it'll save you money.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 30, 2010)

MS can go shove xbox360 up their ass.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 30, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Or, you know just buy some 12 month codes now and save them until later. If you no longer play xbox, sell them for a small profit, if you do, it'll save you money.



I suppose so.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 30, 2010)

Microsoft whores just love to be abused.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## MS81 (Aug 31, 2010)

these are my 2010 must haves:Bayonetta,Castlevania, and Vanquish!!!


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

Now I gotta buy more of them cheap before they go up in price.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 31, 2010)

Modded 360, che yeah!


----------



## Gnome (Aug 31, 2010)

^ If I stop using XBL, I might mod mine.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 31, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Well fuck your shit M$.



Greedy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 31, 2010)

Anyway, has anyone got the Dead Rising 2 Case Zero?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2010)

I did, it's not bad.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> ^ If I stop using XBL, I might mod mine.



Aslong as you use stealth patches and shit, you'll be fine for now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 1, 2010)

muhaha

no price increase for europe.

godwin


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 1, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> ^ If I stop using XBL, I might mod mine.



why must it be one or the other?

my shit is modded AND i'm using XBL :ho


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2010)

We're gonna have to wait and see how it goes with the kinect update, though.


----------



## Lucius (Sep 1, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> why must it be one or the other?
> 
> my shit is modded AND i'm using XBL :ho



they always ban around october


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 1, 2010)

Lucius said:


> they always ban around october



time to not sign onto xbox live again...


----------



## Roy (Sep 1, 2010)

Live price increase.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 1, 2010)

I heard Vanquish demo is out?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2010)

^It's fucking ballinz


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 1, 2010)

^ when is the game due??


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2010)

October I believe.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 1, 2010)

I think Vanquish comes out on the same day as Fallout New Vegas...??


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2010)

^No, fallout is 19th. This is the 5th.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 1, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> ^No, fallout is 19th. This is the 5th.



Oh.. excellent then. 

I'll get Vanquish after I finish Fallout NV. That way ... maybe there will be a price drop.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 4, 2010)

Will it be canceled again?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Oh.. excellent then.
> 
> I'll get Vanquish after I finish Fallout NV. That way ... maybe there will be a price drop.



sounds like a plan!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 7, 2010)

So has anybody played the new Spidey Game? It looks alright, but im not sure whether or not i'll buy it or just rent it from gamestop.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 7, 2010)

Didn't even know it was out yet...I might rent it.  Or wait for my comic-obsessed friend to buy it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2010)

Suppose to actually be pretty good. Coming in gamefly now!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 9, 2010)

360 bundle with Kinect and a 250 gig HD for $400.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 9, 2010)

I need to get a Japanese 360 instead. :x
Wonder if I'll be able to carry over my gamertag and info to a Japanese system.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 9, 2010)

Why do you need a Japanese 360?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2010)

No interesting games until mid-to-late October.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 9, 2010)

When does Vegas come out?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 9, 2010)

Not until the middle of November.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 9, 2010)

Middle of October, actually.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2010)

Spider-man is good! Yay


----------



## Synthetickiller (Sep 9, 2010)

I just picked up a 360 for $185 shipped ($169 + tax, free shipping) at Dell.


Decided not to do the kinnect as I might just not like it. 

As for those saying, "Get the 250gb," I say, GTFO: Do it yourself:



250gb drive is $45 to $55 on newegg. $185 + $55 (i'll go 7200rpm) is $60 cheaper and will have a better drive. 

Now I just need to get some games now....


----------



## Gnome (Sep 9, 2010)

Sasuke said:


> Middle of October, actually.



oh, well that's good.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 10, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Why do you need a Japanese 360?



Couple of the bullet hell shmups I play aren't being localized and/or aren't region-free.


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQnIJ-ljctk&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

I'd let the girl in purple blistex me anytime.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 11, 2010)

Hahaha, awesome video.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2010)

My video review on Spider-man: Shattered Dimensions -


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 12, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Spider-man is good! Yay



YES IT IS!!

OMG NO GAME HAS MADE ME LAUGH AS MUCH AS THIS ONE DID!

THAT ELECTRO MISSION WAS TO DIE FOR!!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2010)

^Fuck yes. 

Electro: More Power!
Spiderman: Less...
Electro: MORE!
Spider-man: LESS!

Electro: I am now super charged up!
Spiderman: Bigger and stronger yet still no pants...two steps forward, one back. 

LMAO shit was making me crack up.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 12, 2010)

remember the jokes he made about electricity and an orchestra??

and the way he says "geddit?" or "good one ay"?

awesome!!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2010)

Ultimate is my fave, then amazing, then 2099 then Noir.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 12, 2010)

Amazing is my fave though.

cuz of the combos. shiiiiyit dude got combos!!

then ultimate

i like noir and 2099 the same


I actually like Noir's gameplay. Shadow hunting is pretty kewl :ho


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Sep 17, 2010)

Never mind, they are back now. Proably beacuse I sent an email to Microsoft.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 17, 2010)

They shouldn't...you sure you didn't buy anything by accident?  I would disconnect from Live and re-connect, see if that does anything.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Sep 17, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> They shouldn't...you sure you didn't buy anything by accident?  I would disconnect from Live and re-connect, see if that does anything.



They seem to have just re-appeared, really a bit confused about it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 17, 2010)

^maybe you logged into the wrong account? xD


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Sep 17, 2010)

Nope, though that was my first thought


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 17, 2010)

*Microsoft's expectations for Kinect*



> Microsoft is expecting to sell over 3 million units of motion control peripheral Kinect this holiday season.
> 
> That's according to product manager Aaron Greenberg, who reiterated the company line that the Xbox 360 console has at least another five years of its lifecycle left.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 19, 2010)

I got 800 points left after buying Shanks which isn't that bad. Even if it got no fucking subtitles. _(Every single game should have subtitles, these lazy bitches...)_

I'm thinking about spending my points on Mafia 2's Jimmy add on. Is it any good enough?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

lollearntohear


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2010)

*Halo Reach Review - *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdQjqXUGUqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 21, 2010)

Is there a Bioshock: Infinite thread?

The new gameplay trailer on xboxlive looks AMAZING.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 21, 2010)

I should have Dead Rising 2 tomorrow. Woo. CO-OP looks fun.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 21, 2010)

Maybe a stupid question but do the HD component cables and the play and charge kit from the original 360 work on the slim??


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 21, 2010)

Look at all those shootemup titles for XBLA from TGS, which 90% of them won't make it outside of japan...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Is there a Bioshock: Infinite thread?
> 
> The new gameplay trailer on xboxlive looks AMAZING.



Agreed, wowz trailer.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 22, 2010)

For those that haven't seen it:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0fDEA0BFSM[/YOUTUBE] 

Looks fucking amazing. Didn't like BioShock 1 and never bothered with 2, but I'm hyped for this one.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm fucking sold on that. :33

Bring it on, Big Daddies & Big Sisters!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 22, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Maybe a stupid question but do the HD component cables and the play and charge kit from the original 360 work on the slim??



I can't say for sure, but I don't see why they wouldn't work.  They should work.

Anyone here play Bioshock 2?  I never got around to it.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 22, 2010)

Fuck no, go away.


----------



## TRI05 (Sep 22, 2010)

just click u fuckinassholedouschebagmotherfucker.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 22, 2010)

My, you do make a persuasive point.


----------



## Fran (Sep 22, 2010)

recently started working as a video games tester for Microsoft's stuff. tried Sonic on the Kinect, which was surpisingly fun even if everything was a little insensitive. never got to try the fitness/yoga thing though - everyone's complaining about sore arms, hah. the sonic game was a airboarding one, doing tricks and whatnot. 

tried fable 3 in japanese and german, so didn't know much about the plot, but the action was pretty dull. was just pretty dull in general
also tried medal of honour, which was pretty sweet. it's fun, the missions - especially the sniper ones, are great.

good times.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 24, 2010)

So...yea..my old 360 is red ringed and dead and if I can't get it fixed then Ill probably get a Slim. How would I transfer my old data over to the new Xbox? Also, do places such as Best Buy and Future Shop fix red rings? Thanks!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 24, 2010)

There should be a kit that you can get (it's a transfer cable) or you can use a memory card (save stuff from the old harddrive onto the memory card and then transfer it to the new one).

And as far as I know, the only way to get the RROD fixed is to ship it to Microsoft.  If you still have the warranty it will be free (three years after your purchase).  Just go online and there should be a place where you can report RROD.  They'll send you a box, so all you need to do is take out any discs and the harddrive and then stick it that box and ship it.

Also, don't know if he was lying or not, but my friend said that he shipped in his Xbox 360 that had RROD, and they gave him a Slim to replace it.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 24, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Look at all those shootemup titles for XBLA from TGS, which 90% of them won't make it outside of japan...



Radiant Silvergun I imagine we're gonna get for sure as well as Guwange. Though DoDonpachi: Daifukkatsu, Muchi Muchi Pork & Pink Sweets are probably a lost cause unless Aksys decides to localize them.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 26, 2010)

NO! NOT MY BABY! 

SYSTEM ERROR E73!! 

WHAT DID IT MEANS??? 

PS. Fuck that, I think I might put down my beloved XBox for while and switch over to PS3. 

I mean, there are many awesome PS3 games, yeah? Heavy Rain, God of War 3, Uncharted 1 & 2, etc, etc, etc.

Might have to think very hard about getting PS3 now.

Meanwhile, Rest In Peace, XBox 360, you made me very happy...


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Sep 28, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Maybe a stupid question but do the HD component cables and the play and charge kit from the original 360 work on the slim??



I can confirm that the play and charge kit does work. The HD port on the back is the same so I think it would work.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2010)

xd


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a question. Ok, so I have the original white, 60GB Xbox pro. However, it recently caught the red ring. I had a warranty, so I had to send it back in order to get a brand new one. My question is...will I receive the new smaller black, 250GB XBOX? Or will they just send me a newer version of the one that I originally had?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 8, 2010)

My friend said he got the new Slim when he sent his in a couple of months ago.  When mine broke, I just got a refurbished one, but that was a few years ago (close to four years I think).


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2010)

Gotta give my 360 thread some awesome mega super duper reviews 

Castlevania - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7usSEvpPMFw[/YOUTUBE]

Front Mission Evolved - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDi_y3db7Kc[/YOUTUBE]

Dead Rising 2 - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAoW7dYQueo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 8, 2010)

Does anyone know why my Xbox 360 wireless controller for windows wouldn't work on my xbox360? Lights come out on the middle logo on controller but in the game, it wouldn't move at all.

Do I have to sync it first?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 8, 2010)

I've never used a 360 controller for windows.  Are they compatible?  And yes, try syncing it first...you should always sync them if you're using controllers on a different 360.


----------



## cry77 (Nov 6, 2010)

*how much does xbox live cost annually?*

so how much does not only xbox live cost...but EVERYTHING needed to play online on xbox 360?...or can you pay a one time price?...


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2010)

You can buy codes for 12 months for like 35 bucks online. That's all you really need, sans ethernet cable.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 9, 2010)

If anyone is interested, amazon.com's deal of the day is Enslaved for $25.00.

Anyone here play it?  I wanted to try it out, but I haven't had the time or money yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2010)

Def worth 25. Say 25-30 is the worth for it, good game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 9, 2010)

Hmmm...maybe I'll get it then.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 9, 2010)

So... I bought a Kinect.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 9, 2010)

^^ I'm going to get it soon as well.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 9, 2010)

I cant buy kinect.

HD projector is in the way


----------



## EJ (Nov 9, 2010)

wait so why is Kinect a shame


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm not getting connect.. my game room is too small. _BUT_ I'm ok with this.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 9, 2010)

Espionage; said:
			
		

> wait so why is Kinect a shame



Cuz I was clowning on it during E3. But only Dance Central redeems it for now. Everything else is pretty shitty.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2010)

Espionage said:


> wait so why is Kinect a shame


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2010)

I love the rage face.

And why does Batman get all the cool shit.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2010)

this is all almost devilishly brilliant


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## EJ (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah, fuck Xbox after all these past months


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2011)

"waggle to pet tiger"


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 24, 2011)

oh at this, all thos haters hating on the kinect. (typical ps fanboy reaction ) 

all those haters are just jaleous because they wont be abble to do this  thats why they make those picture to try to convince others to hate the kinect 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gesJDORzfoI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 24, 2011)

Has anyone played the El Shaddai demo? Very impressive game imo. I thought it would suck but the story intrigues me.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> oh at this, all thos haters hating on the kinect. (typical ps fanboy reaction )
> 
> all those haters are just jaleous because they wont be abble to do this  thats why they make those picture to try to convince others to hate the kinect
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gesJDORzfoI[/YOUTUBE]



No one has really said the Kinect is a terrible piece of technology.

But everyone is right when they say Microsoft has no idea what to do with it and will make boring, stupid games that are in every way the same garbage that is on the Wii in a different package.  The Kinect really is an impressive device; it's just that it will be used to make painfully mediocre gimmick products.


----------



## EJ (Jun 24, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> oh at this, all thos haters hating on the kinect. (typical ps fanboy reaction )
> 
> all those haters are just jaleous because they wont be abble to do this  thats why they make those picture to try to convince others to hate the kinect
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gesJDORzfoI[/YOUTUBE]



I just wish they would put all the money they are putting into Kinect for an actual good exclusive or something.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 26, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> No one has really said the Kinect is a terrible piece of technology.
> 
> But everyone is right when they say Microsoft has no idea what to do with it and will make boring, stupid games that are in every way the same garbage that is on the Wii in a different package.  The Kinect really is an impressive device; it's just that it will be used to make painfully mediocre gimmick products.



MS knows exactly what they're doing with Kinect. It's not good for games that depend on quick inputs so they tailor the experience to simpler games. Outside of a point and click adventure game I don't think many genres that could work on Kinect haven't been explored. 
The market has also shown that people want Wii-like games.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 26, 2011)

The Fable game looks fun


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 16, 2011)

Gamertag: RichRob12

I play alot of Black ops and Rock Band 3

I have Ninja Storm 2, Madden 12, Tenchu Z, Command and Concquer 3, Full House Poker, Dinner Dash. Ill be getting BF3 and MW3


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 7, 2011)

*Now Microsoft Wants to Stop You Taking Them to Court*

It's one of 2011's more troubling, if less sexy developments: that of major publishers and platform holders finding ways to stop customers taking them to court if something goes wrong with their product or service.

Sony was the first company to introduce a "no sue" clause as 
part of its terms of service in September, and was swiftly 
followed by Electronic Arts. Now Microsoft and its Xbox 360 
are in on the act. As part of the new dashboard update 
rolling out worldwide today, the console comes with a new 
terms of service agreement that users must agree to. Most 
of it is standard stuff, until you get to section 18.1.4. 
Binding Arbitration. It reads as follows:

IF YOU LIVE IN THE UNITED STATES, YOU AND MICROSOFT AGREE THAT IF YOU AND MICROSOFT DO NOT RESOLVE ANY DISPUTE BY INFORMAL NEGOTIATION UNDER SECTION 18.1.2 ABOVE, ANY EFFORT TO RESOLVE THE DISPUTE WILL BE CONDUCTED EXCLUSIVELY BY BINDING ARBITRATION IN ACCORDANCE WITH THE ARBITRATION PROCEDURES IN SECTION 18.1.7 BELOW. YOU UNDERSTAND AND ACKNOWLEDGE THAT BY AGREEING TO BINDING ARBITRATION, YOU ARE GIVING UP THE RIGHT TO LITIGATE (OR PARTICIPATE IN AS A PARTY OR CLASS MEMBER) ALL DISPUTES IN COURT BEFORE A JUDGE OR JURY. INSTEAD, YOU UNDERSTAND AND AGREE THAT ALL DISPUTES WILL BE RESOLVED BEFORE A NEUTRAL ARBITRATOR, WHOSE AWARD (DECISION) WILL BE BINDING AND FINAL, EXCEPT FOR A LIMITED RIGHT OF APPEAL UNDER THE FEDERAL ARBITRATION ACT. ANY COURT WITH JURISDICTION OVER THE PARTIES MAY ENFORCE THE ARBITRATOR'S AWARD.

THE ONLY DISPUTES NOT COVERED BY THE AGREEMENT IN SECTION 18.1 TO NEGOTIATE INFORMALLY AND ARBITRATE ARE DISPUTES ENFORCING, PROTECTING, OR CONCERNING THE VALIDITY OF ANY OF YOUR OR MICROSOFT'S (OR ANY OF YOUR OR MICROSOFT'S LICENSORS') INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY RIGHTS.

Shortly after, section 18.1.6 reads:

18.1.6. CLASS ACTION WAIVER. YOU AND MICROSOFT AGREE THAT ANY PROCEEDFINGS TO RESOLVE OR LITIGATE ANY DISPUTE, WHETHER IN ARBITRATION, IN COURT, OR OTHERWISE, WILL BE CONDUCTED SOLELY ON AN INDIVIDUAL BASIS, AND THAT NEITHER YOU NOR MICROSOFT WILL SEEK TO HAVE ANY DISPUTE HEARD AS A CLASS ACTION, A REPRESENTATIVE ACTION, A COLLECTIVE ACTION, A PRIVATE ATTORNEY-GENERAL ACTION, OR IN ANY PROCEEDING IN WHICH YOU OR MICROSOFT ACTS OR PROPOSES TO ACT IN A REPRESENTATIVE CAPACITY. YOU AND MICROSOFT FURTHER AGREE THAT NO ARBITRATION OR PROCEEDING WILL BE JOINED, CONSOLIDATED, OR COMBINED WITH ANOTHER ARBITRATION OR PROCEEDING WITHOUT THE PRIOR WRITTEN CONSENT OF YOU, MICROSOFT, AND ALL PARTIES TO ANY SUCH ARBITRATION OR PROECCEDING.

What this means is that if something happens to Xbox Live or the Xbox 360 in general, you can't sue Microsoft. Nor can you join in a class action suit targeting Microsoft.

As we've explained previously, this sets a dangerous precedent, as these new terms have been drafted for exactly the same reason as Sony's, EA's and many other non-gaming companies, like insurance firms, have in recent times.

Unlike courts, whose outcomes are decided by juries (who can by sympathetic towards consumers battling multinational corporations), decisions made via private arbitration often find in favour of businesses, and even when siding with consumers offer relatively small payouts.

You normally can't appeal the findings of a private arbitration hearing, nor is there an independent or public means of reviewing an arbitrator's decisions. They are also designed to be conducted privately, out of the public eye.

It's a move designed, in essence, to steamroll your rights as a consumer. To ensure that even if Microsoft screws something up, or something terrible happens to the platform, any compensation or dispute will be handled on their terms, not those of a court and jury.

Before you say "what good would lawsuits do anyway?", remember, it was an avalanche of class action suits that helped prompt Microsoft to fess up to the "Red Ring of Death" issue with the Xbox 360 and offer extended warranties.

Note that this move only affects residents of the United States. Those outside the US can carry on as usual. For Americans who want to do something about the new terms, there is a way out. So long as you contact Microsoft within thirty days of singing the new terms of service agreement, you can be exempt from this new clause. You'll need to contact them in writing, by mailing:

Microsoft Corporation, ATTN: LCA ARBITRATION, One Microsoft Way, Redmond, WA 98052-6399

You should probably do so.

UPDATE - American readers are letting us know that in several states the matter of whether these kind of agreements are even legal is up for debate. Illinois, for example, has ruled that consumers must always be given the right to pursue legal action in a court of law, while Ohio and New Mexico are currently investigating the same matter.

RedBox:


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2011)

I would like the option to sue Microsoft when they lose my security information yet again for the third time.


Wait...


----------

